#ubuntu-br 2011-03-07
<Cesar_VM> espero que pelo menos adicionem uma opção e marcar no sistema , para quem não quiser deixar assim
<Cesar_VM> fazendo isto , tá tri já :D
<Cesar_VM> aqui já tenho que fazer uns 3 tutoriais +- para postar no site , pois  tem coisas toscas que mudaram no 10.04 e mudei no meu quando estava usando ele num pc real e uma das coisas acho que não salvei agora vou ter que catar como fazer e já vou lançar para o meu site
<Jhow> Boa noite
<Jhow> Alguém poderia me ajudar com a instalação do ubuntu?
<Jhow> O monitor entra em hibernação na instalação, como se tivesse interrompido o sinal de video
<Jhow> Alguém saberia?
<xGrind> ;]
<Jhow> Dears, in Ubuntu 10.10 instalation, my display stay BlackScreen, I need help, somebody?
<barna> Jhow, 1seg! to no tel.
<Jhow> Sorry for my strange english
<Jhow> Barna: Obrigado! :D
<Cesar_VM> Jhow:  tentou dar uma catada no google sobre isto ?   http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3Ad9bbzbtli15&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=Dears%2C+in+Ubuntu+10.10+instalation%2C+my+display+stay+BlackScreen%2C+I+need+help%2C+somebody%3F&hl=pt-br
<Cesar_VM> não sei se vai ajudar .... mas ... vai que tenha a solução é mais rápido :P
<Cesar_VM> dá uma olhada ai :D
<Cesar_VM> já volto
<Jhow> Cesar_VM: Sim, já fui por tudo
<Jhow> O que aparece lá não foi referente ao problema que está ocorrendo comigo
<Jhow> Pois o que representa é que a placa de video para de funcionar, ele só aparece uma janela, aquela que tem um desenho bem embaixo, e depois some tudo
<barna> Jhow, tenta instalar a versão alternate!
<Jhow> Hummmm, vou tentar, obrigado
<ferraBRas> Boa Noite a todos!
<JaitonyS> ubuntero,
<JaitonyS> esta ai ?
<virtu> para quem viu TRON
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww2Bik_MSPQ&feature=channel_video_title
<virtu> =D
<xGrind> oq e' tron?
<virtu> =)
<Daekdroom> Andre_Gondim, ping
<Nilodanx521> como eu consigo ligar pra um telefone fixo usando- o meu ubuntu sem gastar grana???
<marmadeoli> pessoal... bom dia!!!! Estou tentando instalar minha tablet wacon no 10.04. seguindo as instruções de http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Linuxwacom
<marmadeoli> mas ao final aparece ua mensagem de erro dizendo que eu estu rodando uma versão mais nova do xorg server
<marmadeoli> alguém ai já instalou esta tablet no lucid?
<marmadeoli> alguém já conseguiu instalar uma wacom no 10.04?
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tae?
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, opa,
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; qual o link pra traduzir a parada de instalação do ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, deixa eu pegar, só um segundo
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, esse https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/pt_BR/+translate ?
<xGrind> vlw
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; do xubuntu é o msm link?
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, é similar, dá uma olhada em https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/pt_BR/+index?start=0&batch=300
<barna> ae quando o marmadeoli entrar de novo! alguem fala p/ ele esperar conectado q eu reponde p/ ele usar wacom no ubuntu!
<barna> vlw!
<pelado> Galera.. perdão pela minha noobisse, mas sou iniciante no ubuntu e tenha um problema, achei que vcs daqui podiam me ajudar
<pelado> eu quero emular uma parada no wine, blz... o executável eu até consigo, mas e quando a parada vem com registro junto com o executável?
<pelado> tipo crack.reg
<pelado> alguém podia me ajudar ?   =/
<fserve> wine crack.reg nao funciona?
<barna> pelado, Seja Bem Vindo!
<barna> pelado, tenho um monte de informação sobre o wine! se vc quiser posso te passar!
<barna> tenho feito milagres com ele ultimamente!
<pelado> ^^
<fserve> barna: como conseguir ficar rico e ganhar uma casa em miami com o wine?
<pelado> po... é um bot do jogo tibia
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA
<pelado> barna, eu consigo rodar o executável... mas como faço pra rodar o crack junto ?
<barna> pelado, esse .reg é uma chave e registro? aquelas do windows?
<pelado> sim
<barna> faz o q o fserve falow! abre um terminal e digita: wine crack.reg
<barna> ele vai inserir a chave no wine!
<pelado> blz, vou tentar
<barna> pelado, falei bobagem! o comando é: wine regedit crack.reg
<pelado> =x
<pelado> ok, vou tentar
<pelado> pelado@pelado-Aspire-3100:~/Downloads/Crack$ ls
<pelado> Crack.REG  cu.txt  Loader.exe
<pelado> pelado@pelado-Aspire-3100:~/Downloads/Crack$ wine regedit Crack.REG
<pelado> Permission denied
<pelado> regedit: Can't open file "Crack.REG"
<pelado> -.-
<barna> !patebin | pelado
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'patebin' not found
<barna> !pastebin | pelado
<ubottu-br> pelado: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<barna> pelado, erro de permissão! faz o comando: chmod 777 crack.reg ou sudo chmod 777 crack.reg q ele vai dar permissão total!
<pelado> não tentei com sudo
<pelado> vou tentar
<barna> ok
<pelado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576846/
<pelado> -.-
<pelado> barna, olha ae
<barna> voltei!
<barna> to abrindo!
<pelado> ok
<barna> q estranho! talvez vc não seja o dono desse arquivo!
<barna> chown dono:grupo arquivo.xxx acho q é a assim o camando!
<pelado> não entendi... como assim não sou o dono ?
<pelado> só tem esse user no meu noote, instalei hoje a tarde
<barna> pelado, vai na pasta onde ta o arquivo e digita: ls -l e pastebin p/ mim
<pelado> ok
<pelado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576853/
<pelado> barna, tá ai
<barna> pelado, ok, vc é o dono do arquivo e ele esta com todas as permissões!
<barna> tente digita apenas: wine regedit
<barna> deveria abrir o regedit do win, dai vc importa a chave (por modo grafico)
<pelado> abriu o regedit, não sei como inserir o registro
<barna> clica em registro>Importar chave de registro. navega até onde ta o arquivo e abre ele!
<barna> pelado, mais 1 coisa! me veio essa idea agora! no terminal, na pasta /home/pelado da um ls -la e pastebin
<pelado> ok
<pelado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576854/
<pelado> ta ai
<barna> pelado, ta tudo ok! deveria estar funfando!
<barna> conseguiu pelo modo grafico?
<pelado> consegui importar
<pelado> onde fica a pasta dos programas que u instalo com um wine?
<barna> /home/pelado/.wine
<pelado> no windows é a arquivos e programas.... e no wine ?
<pelado> ok
<barna> no navegador de arquivos se vc apertar ctrl+h aparece as pastas ocultas!
<barna> /home/pelado/.wine/drive_c/
<pelado> tipo brother
<pelado> baixei  o bot e veio os seguintes arquivos
<pelado> instalador do bot
<pelado> setup.exe
<pelado> acompanhand de um crack.reg
<pelado> e um loader.exe
<pelado> que no caso é o executavel do bot
<pelado> crackeado
<pelado> se fosse no windows
<pelado> eu adicionaria o registro
<pelado> no regedit
<pelado> sem  seguida iria na pasta arquivo de programas e trocaria o loader.exe original
<pelado> pelo loader.exe do cracl
<pelado> crack*
<pelado> pra em seguida funcionar
<pelado> só falta a ultima parte
<pelado> trocar o executavel original pelo crackeado
<barna> ok, qual a duvida?
<pelado> no caso quando eu fui na pasta do wine, não tinha nada lá instalado, era pra ter a pasta tibiabot ng e não tem nada
<barna> vc instalou o jogo no wine?
<barna> onde ele fica normalmente no win?
<pelado> no windows ele fica em c:\arquivos de programas\Tibiabot NG
<barna> pelado, /home/pelado/.wine/drive_c/arquivos de programas num ta ai o jogo?
<barna> ou  /home/pelado/.wine/drive_c/program files
<pelado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576858/
<barna> pelado, vc instalou o jogo? vc ja consegue jogar ele pelo wine?
<pelado> sim
<pelado> consigo
<pelado> entro na pasta downloads
<pelado> tibia
<pelado> wine tibia
<pelado> vai de boa
<pelado> o executavel do bot tbm
<barna> hummmm! pelo q to entendendo esse jogo não tem q instalar é só executar ele q ele roda! estou correto?
<pelado> sim
<pelado> o bot
<pelado> tem
<pelado> pq tipo
<pelado> o jogo eu baixei a versão linux
<pelado> o bot só existe versão windows
<pelado> pra minha tristeza
<barna> ixi!
<barna> ai eu num sei!
<pelado> alias
<pelado> o jogo nem uso wine
<pelado> ./tibia
<pelado> e ja elvis
<barna> acho q vc vai ter q baixar o jogo p/ win e rodar tudo pelo wine!
<barna> pelado, eu to pingando de sono! num to conseguindo pensar direito!
<pelado> blz mano
<pelado> valeu pela ajuda
<barna> kra se vc quiser, amanha (quando eu tiver conseguindo pensar) a gente pode tentar fazer esse bot!
<pelado> tu ja me ajudou bastante
<pelado> essa hora
<pelado> achei ate milagre
<barna> heheheheehe
<pelado> brigadão
<barna> eu tava indo durmi e vi vc falando e parei p/ ajudar!
<barna> d nda! tamos sempre ai!
<barna> vc tem msn ou gtalk?
<pelado> peladopennywise2@hot
<pelado> msn
<barna> te add!
<barna> bom kra vou dormir! amanha a gente continua!
<barna> T+
<pelado> vlw parceiro
<pelado> bom dia
<pelado> e brigadão mais uma vez
<rlprofile> oi
<newclimb> bom dia galera
<newclimb> to com um problema aqui
<newclimb> meu note parou de funcionar as setas a barra e interrogaçao do teclado alguem pode me ajudar
<newclimb> e ai pessoal alguem com alguma dica sobre meu teclado
<Cesar_VM> alguém usa o ares pelo wine ai ?
<Cesar_VM> bom ... eu estou usando aqui e vou colocar ele num pc de um cliente ,pois prefiro isto ao cara usar o windows :D , apesar que se não funcionar direito , ferrou
<Cesar_VM> windows nele
<newclimb> pessoal alguem ai
<Cesar_Augusto_VM> vamo que vamo :D
<newclimb> pessoal meu teclado parou de funcionar um monte de coisa de uma hora pra outra alguem sabe o que pode ser
<Cesar_Augusto_VM> new puts saiu
<Cesar_Augusto_VM> mas ninguem espera
<Cesar_Augusto_VM> fala sério
<crimeboy> alguem de alagoas?
<zer0ne> aqui ta alagado, serve?
<marmadeoli> bom dia... estou com problemas para instalar minha tablet wacom. Alguém já conseguiu instalar no 10.04?
<marmadeoli> Ao rodar o configure aparece uma mensagem dizendo que a versão do xorg que tenho instalado é maior que 1.7.
<crimeboy> alguem de alagoas?
<Guest24682> ola, bom dia
<_joker_> ola, boa tarde alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha
<_joker_> ?
<giano> sim diga
<_joker_> boa tarde giano
<giano> boa tarde
<_joker_> e o seguinte estou tentando  compartilar a internet com  outro pc
<_joker_> porem ja fiz de tudo crie um script e mesmo assim nao esta indo
<_joker_> tavez seja pq estou usando um placa roteada
<giano> cai
<giano> vc tem duas placas de rede
<_joker_> sim
<_joker_> uma esta roteada
<_joker_> e a outra e a rede local
<_joker_> rede local eth0
<_joker_> a que esta roteada eth1
<giano> viu vc usa qual firewall
<_joker_> nao tenho firewall
<_joker_> so instalei o ubuntu
<giano> hum
<_joker_> montei umas regras
<_joker_> para natear
<giano> instala o firestarter que é uma interface para o iptables
<giano> e tenta esse tuto aqui http://www.richieri.com/2010/08/13/como-compartilhar-internet-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<_joker_> madei as regras para vc
<giano> viu não manjo linha de comando no iptables faço tudo pelo firestarter e funciona
<giano> por isso te mandei essa dica
<_joker_> legal vc sabe se por ele depois consigo controlar a banda
<_joker_> de cada maquina
<_joker_> meus irmaos sao foda fica o dia todo baixando musica
<virtu> fala
<web_knows> hi
<seguranx> boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar a configurar minha placa de captura de tv
<seguranx> ?
<jaypur> algm ai manja de php?
<jaypur> gostaria de tirar uma duvida
<virtu> e ai pqatsi
<_joel_> ola, boa tarde
<_joel_> alguem manja de rede ai
<_joel_> :
<_joel_> ?
<_joel_> estou precisando muito de uma ajudinha por favor
<pqatsi> pergunte
<pqatsi> virtu: aew!
<_joel_> ola amigo tudo bem
<_joel_> vc manja de iptable
<pqatsi> !perguntas
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'perguntas' not found
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> _joel_: simplesmente pergunte
<pqatsi> se alguem souber
<pqatsi> ira responde
<pqatsi> r
<_joel_> estou precisando compartilhar minha rede
<pqatsi> masquerade + dnsmasq pra distribuir IP e dns
<_joel_> ja configurei tudo e mesmo assim no outro pc meu nao chega  nada
<_joel_> ja configurei o dhcp-server
<_joel_> ta osso ja li tantos forum e nem um resolveu meu problema
<ubuntero> _joel_, o que quer fazer é compartilhar sua internet?
<_joel_> sim
<ubuntero> _joel_, vc precisa dos seguintes comandos:
<pqatsi> ubuntero: calma la
<pqatsi> tem que saber de onde a internet dele ta chegando
<ubuntero> _joel_, echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ubuntero> _joel_, iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<Nilodanx52> eu to usando o pure-admin e eu só consigo logar com usuário local e não os usuários virtuais que eu criei
<pqatsi> -o eth0?
<Nilodanx52> alguem ae sabe o pq?
<ubuntero> _joel_, o eth0 vc troca pela interface que chega a tua internet
<pqatsi> ploft
<jaypur> oi algm ai manja de php???
<fasf> alguem ja utilizou o squid instalado em um hd e feito o cache e outro
<fasf> ?
<pqatsi> fasf: facil
<pqatsi> fasf: basta configurar o diretorio do cache pra um ponto de montagem
<pqatsi> se for fazer isso, use um FS rapido nos hds do cache
<fasf> ata nao sabia se era possivel
<pqatsi> como xfs
<fasf> eu tenho um hd de 160
<fasf> 160g
<fasf> tenho que formatar ele em xfs
<pqatsi> e possive
<pqatsi> mas tem que saber se precisa disso tudo seu sistema de cache
<pqatsi> e se precisar, ai vc tem que avaliar bem como vai distribuir
<fasf> meu servidor e 3,2ghz com 1,5 de ranm
<fasf> mais ta rolando o linux ja
<fasf> sera que vai dar pau
<fasf> eu instalei o linux e um hd de 20g
<fasf> ai estou pensando em colocar o outro que tenho
<pqatsi> fasf: ta, mas qual a "porrada" que seu squid ta tomando?
<fasf> nao nem instalei ainda
<fasf> nem sei qual tipo de formatacao para usar vai ser melhor
<fasf> ta funcionando a rede legal
<Nilodanx52> qual tipo de- protocolo é mais confiável e rápido de- pode-r compartilha-r arquivos do- meu not numa rede-?
<pqatsi> cifs/smb
<Nilodanx52> é rápido-?
<pqatsi> Nilodanx52: o que vc chama de rapido e qual o uso?
<pqatsi> porque qualquer coisa diferente de cifs eu acho que voce nao vai querer
<pqatsi> pela complexidade
<Nilodanx52> tipo eu to com o pure-admin aki
<Nilodanx52> e é serve de- ftp
<pqatsi> ftp e cifs tem a mesma velocidade
<pqatsi> alias, talvez cifs seja ligeiramente mais rapido e menos chato de configurar
<Nilodanx52> porem quero algo com melho-r integração no windo-ws
<pqatsi> cifs
<pqatsi> configura o samba em modo workgroup, usa o mesmo nome de workgroup do windows
<pqatsi> cria um compartilhamento
<pqatsi> e boa
<pqatsi> :D
<Nilodanx52> é tão facil assim
<pqatsi> tirando um pouco de rtfm que vc vai ter que ler da config do samba
<pqatsi> sim, é facil
<pqatsi> e eu acho que o ubuntu já da conta disso pelo proprio nautilus
<pqatsi> mas nao tenho certeza e nem sei como
<Nilodanx52> hum
<barna> marmadeoli, vc que quer usar wacom no ubuntu?
<marmadeoli> barna: consegui já colega
<barna> massa! me fale o q vc fez!
<marmadeoli> é que faltava adicionar o modulo no /etc/modules
<marmadeoli> baixei o pacote no sourceforge
<barna> eu to usando pentablet wacom desdo 9.04 aki!
<barna> na real desdo 8.04!
<marmadeoli> ./configure, make
<marmadeoli> copia com as opções do kernel
<marmadeoli> e adiciona a entrada no /etc/modules
<barna> hummm! aki ela pega até em live-cd!
<marmadeoli> acontece que quando rodamos o configure ele acusa uma mensagem no final que o driver não teria suporte para versoes do xorg acima da 1.7
<marmadeoli> aí no tutorial que eu estava seguindo não falava para desconsiderar a mensagem
<barna> aki ta instalado o pacote xserver-xorg-input-wacom! só com isso ela ja funfava!
<marmadeoli> então, mas no meu não funcionava por padrão
<barna> q estranho!
<marmadeoli> este pacote estava instalado por padrão também aqui mas só funcionava depois que fizesse esse procedimento
<barna> no 9.04 tinha um "programinha/pacote" da wacom p/ configura os botões/pressão! nesse novo num tem! :(
<barna> tem q config na mão!
<pqatsi> Margraf: aew
<Margraf> pqatsi: :) como estas?
<marmadeoli> barna: aqui ta funfando legal
<barna> massa! tablet é bom d mais!
<barna> marmadeoli, vc meche com imagem?
<marmadeoli> só por hobbie
<barna> massa!
<marmadeoli> uso mais para gravar aulas, pois me permite escrever manualmente na tela... heheheheh
<barna> marmadeoli, eu e a patricia tamo mantendo o canal #gimp-br! se quiser colaboram é sempre bem vindo!
<barna> isso é bom d mais!
<marmadeoli> não sei usar o gimp de todo ainda
<marmadeoli> preciso dar uma estudada nele
<barna> eu tb!
<barna> na real eu domino o PhotoShop! mas to afim de aprender a usar mais o gimp!
<marmadeoli> barna: tem ninguém lá
<barna> p/ coisas mais simples ele manda bem!
<barna> não? eu to lá!
<barna> a patricia falow q vai ficar uns dias afastada! mas eu to sempre no #gimp-br!
<pqatsi> barna: aew
<pqatsi> barna: q couve com a pat?
<diego_> Aew galera alguém pode me ajudar?
<barna> !pergunta
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pergunta' not found
<barna> !perguntar
<ubottu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<barna> diego_, diga! qual o seu problema?
<diego_> Sou iniciante e instalei o Lubuntu
<diego_> Eu não consigo instalar programa
<diego_> Baixei o ubuntu tweak mas não consigo instalar
<barna> diego_, Bem Vindo ao Ubuntu!
<diego_> :D
<barna> diego_, deixa eu te passar uma coisas basica do mundo linux!
<barna> assim, no win vc baixa um programa e clica 2x nele e instala ele correto?
<diego_> sim
<barna> diego_, no linux não!
<barna> o linux autoinstala os programas p/ vc! existem diversos bancos de programas na internet com tudo o q vc precisa! são chamados Repositorios
<barna> quando vc quer instalar um programa tipo o tweak vc insere o repositorio onde contem o tweak e suas dependencias no linux! download a lista de programas contidas nesse repositorio, e manda o linux instalar apartir desse repositorio! ele baixa o programa e tudo q ele precisa p/ funcionar e instala/configura tudo p/ vc!
<pqatsi> e no ubuntu vc acha na central de programas
<pqatsi> ;)
<barna> pqatsi, no Lxde tem a central de programas?
<marmadeoli> pessoal, meu laptop tem um intel i3 m350. vendo aqui na página da intel diz que instruntion ser 64bit. Isso quer dizer que posso instalar um sistema de 64bits?
<pqatsi> barna: independe da interface
<pqatsi> Margraf: sim
<barna> pqatsi, massa!
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: sim
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: so de ser i3, pode
<diego_> Eu estou usando o Lubuntu e não tem central de programas
<pqatsi> todos os cores e i da intel aceitam
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: alias, se quer saber
<pqatsi> diego_: no caso do lubuntu acho q n vem por padrao
<marmadeoli> eu instalei o sistema normal, tem muita diferença?
<pqatsi> mas os links apt:// devem funfar
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: mais ou menos
<barna> diego_, tenho um comp com Lubuntu! vou la ver onde está!
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: tem, mas voce como usuario comum talvez nao enxergue
<diego_> ok
<Margraf> pqatsi: creio que o sim nao seja pra mim hehehehe
<pqatsi> se vc usar alguma app de alto custo de processamento ou aplicacao cientifica, por ex.
<pqatsi> ai sim
<pqatsi> Margraf: nao, nao foi :P
<Margraf> heheheh pqatsi
<marmadeoli> então não adianta instalar a versão 64... não ficará com maior performance, não é?
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: nao nao
<barna> diego_, posso perguntar pq a opção pelo lubuntu?
<pqatsi> as maiores penalidades em relacao a isso sao referentes a memoria marmadeoli
<pqatsi> na verdade se vc tiver mais que 4gb
<pqatsi> quando voce lotar os primeiros 4gb de ram, ele vai paginar
<pqatsi> ai sim
<pqatsi> pra cada operacao na memoria entre uma "pagina de 4gb" e outra
<pqatsi> gasta mais 2 clocks de memoria
<pqatsi> ou seja, fica ligeiramente mais lento
<diego_> Porque acho ele muito leve e rápido para meu computador que é meio antigo
<pqatsi> limitacao que nao existe com 64bits
<barna> eu usei o 64bits aki 1x, MUITO mais rapido! mas com Varios problemas de dependencias!
<pqatsi> barna: problemas de dependencias?
<pqatsi> ta maluco?
<pqatsi> todos os repos do ubuntu compilam pra amd64
<pqatsi> inclusive os ppa
<barna> diego_, ok! 1 seg q vou ver p/ vc como instalar!
<Mikhail> boa tarde!
<marmadeoli> pqatsi: tenho somente 2gb de memória
<barna> pqatsi, num sei kra, mas todo hora dava pau de dependencia dizendo q num tinha tal lib p/ 64!
<pqatsi> barna: sudo apt-get install software-center
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: entao nao se preocupa
<pqatsi> barna: vc fez pog no seu ubuntu pra ele reclamar disso
<Mikhail> Estou com um problema de resolução e gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me ajudar...
<marmadeoli> pqatsi: deixo a versão 32bits mesmo, não é isso?
<pqatsi> marmadeoli: pode ser
<pqatsi> se vc pretende aumentar a ram depois
<pqatsi> seria bom ja vc mudar
<marmadeoli> bom, não agora.... o garoto tem 3 dias de uso... não posso abri-lo tão cedo. kkkkk
<barna> diego_, abre um terminal e digita: sudo apt-get install software-center
<diego_> ok vou fazer
<diego_> barna ja está baixando
<barna> pqatsi, eu num fiz nada! baixei a iso 64 do site da canonical, gravei o cd e instalei! instalação limpa!
<barna> diego_, massa!
<barna> marmadeoli, leva ele na autorizada e coloca + ram!
<barna> pensando bem! i3 com 2 de ram é sacanagem!
<Daekdroom> Eu me lembro de uma vez que vi um Core 2 Duo E6300 com 512MB de RAM
<Daekdroom> Foi há alguns anos.
<BiagioMamone> ja paguei 760 reais por 512mb de ram, e paguei barato na epoca
<BiagioMamone> meu primo tinha uma lojinha
<barna> isso é sacanagem! um super processador sem memoria! aff!
<barna> eu tenho um duo core 1.6 com 2gb ram e já é pouco! to querendo colocar 4gb!
<marmadeoli> barna: foi o que o dinheiro permitiu... tinha outros lá duo core 4gb, preferi o processador
<marmadeoli> mas pelo que vi não tou usando nem os dois com o meu uso comum
<barna> marmadeoli, vc ta 1 pente de 2gb correto?
<marmadeoli> sim
<barna> ddr3?
<marmadeoli> sim
<barna> kra coloca + 1 pente de 2gb q o seu pc vai ficar MUITO mais rapido!
<barna> vc ta usando a ram em simgle chanel, com 2 pentes ddr3 ele vai trabalhar em tri-chanel!
<marmadeoli> então... tou até pesquisando aqui pois o vendeder falou que só expandia para 3gb... achei estranho isso
<Daekdroom> barna, tri-channel é só 3 pentes
<Daekdroom> E acho que o i3 não tem tri-channel
<barna> bom, devo ter lido alguem falando bobagem então!
<marmadeoli> enfim... por enquanto está bom
<barna> bom mas dual-chanel eu tenho certeza q funfa e aceita!
<marmadeoli> minha dúvida básica era se seria melhor instalar a versão do ubuntu 32 ou 64
<Daekdroom> Eu tenho 4GB de RAM e estou rodando o 32 bits
<Daekdroom> Mas eu quase nunca chego a usar mais de 3G de RAM, e eu uso o Wine.
<xGrind> pra quem pergunto ontem do gnome 3
<xGrind> http://br-linux.org/2011/gnome-3-da-fim-aos-botoes-de-maximizar-e-minimizar/
<barna> eu fico com o 32bits, menos dor de cabeça!
<barna> Daekdroom, kra, p/ aceitar 4gb de ram em 32bits tem q fazer alguma coisa num tem?
<Daekdroom> barna, instalar o kernel PAE
<barna> Daekdroom, alguem falow aki q 32bits só le 3gb!
<Daekdroom> Mas ele é instalado até sem ter 4GB de RAM
<Daekdroom> Só o processador suportar
<marmadeoli> Daekdroom: cara, fiz uns testes aqui, abrindo vários programas, videos, música, etc e sequer o swap foi usado... a memória não chegou a usar nem 1gb
<barna> Daekdroom, num intendi!
<Daekdroom> barna, PAE é uma instrução que possibilita o uso de mais de 4GB de RAM em sistemas 32 bits
<Daekdroom> o kernel PAE vem com o suporte ativado.
<barna> hummmmm! q massa!
<barna> vou anotar isso!
<Daekdroom> Tirando a pequena perda de performance que alguém já citou aqui anteriormente, não dá nada demais.
<Daekdroom> Eu quase nunca uso mais que 1GB de RAM, então eu não importo de usá-lo
<barna> tipo, se eu instalar ele e deixar o kernel normal, o grub vai me dar a opção de usar um ou o outro?
<marmadeoli> Foi o que pensei na hora de comprar, porque tenho um desktop com core 2 Duo e 2gb e ele faz tudo que preciso sem me queixar
<marmadeoli> outros lá com i3 e 4gb subia quase 500,00
<Daekdroom> barna, sim
<barna> massa!
<Daekdroom> Não sei dizer qual virá primeiro na tela do GRUB..
<barna> diego_, instalou o software-center?
<barna> sem problemas! é só clicar no q vc quer! eu vou testa-lo aki!
<diego_> barna ta instalando
<Mith_> barna, eu estou rodando o 10.04 com 64 bit e està indo muito bem, sem problema nenhum
<marmadeoli> pessoal tem como ativar aviso sonoro no empathy quando alguém falar com a gente? Procurei essa função aqui e não encontrei
<Daekdroom> Mith_, o que dá mais problema com 64 bits é o Wine.
<Daekdroom> Se não for rodar o Wine, acho que não faz diferença.
<Mith_> entendo
<Daekdroom> Tem gente que reclama que o 64bits usa bem mais RAM, mas eu não experimentei duas versões idênticas para saber.
<barna> kras, aki deu pau um muita coisa! fora o wine, varios jogos tb deram pau!
<barna> Daekdroom, eu fiz o teste! na mesma maquina! o 64 usa mais ram mesmo!
<xGrind> alguem ae usando firefox 4 ?
<Daekdroom> xGrind, eu
<barna> com menos de 2gb ficou inviavel o uso dele!
<xGrind> Daekdroom; compensa usar ja? ou ta instavel, travando?
<Daekdroom> xGrind, aqui tá perfeito
<Daekdroom> Se integra ao tema GTK+ direitinho e tudo.
<barna> pelo menos p/ mim q travalho com imagem e programas pesados!
<xGrind> q fmz hein
<xGrind> vo por aki
<xGrind> Daekdroom; eu uso o swiftfox. vo por o ff 4 pra ve
<marmadeoli> Daekdroom: não tem no meu repositório ainda!
<marmadeoli> o firefox 4
<Daekdroom> marmadeoli, qual versão?
<marmadeoli> tou usando o 10.04
<xGrind> marmadeoli; no repositorio nao tem msm
<Daekdroom> Se for ter, vai ser no -backports, e só depois do FF4 final aparecer.
<Daekdroom> Para usar antes disso, só via PPA
<xGrind> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<marmadeoli> é seguro usar esta fonte?
<xGrind> marmadeoli; é da propria mozilla
<Daekdroom> marmadeoli, quem mantem é a mesma equipe que faz as atualizações do FF nos repositórios oficiais.
<marmadeoli> pessoal tem como ativar aviso sonoro no empathy quando recebemos mensagens?
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: mas não já vem ativado de fabrica...?!
<Monarquista> ¬¬
<marmadeoli> no meu não tem aviso sonoro... vem apenas um aviso visual que sempre não percebo por estar fazendo outra coisa
<Monarquista> no meu vem...
<xGrind> firefox 4 ta chik \o
<xGrind> rapido, mais bonito
<Monarquista> xGrind: ainda não saiu nmão tá bem menininho..
<Monarquista> *não..
<xGrind> via ppa
<Monarquista> mas não saiu, tá no RC1
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: vai em preferencias-->Notificações...
<xGrind> nao saiu. mas nem RC1 ta ainda. ta no beta13
<Monarquista> xGrind: http://pplware.sapo.pt/firefox/firefox-4-rc1-o-principio-do-novo-conceito-de-internet/
<marmadeoli> Monarquista: está ativado lá, mas não sai sons
<Daekdroom> Título sensacionalista.
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: aff
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: boa tarde pra vc também antes de tudo valeu... ¬¬
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: tá vendo ai o grafico de volume no seu painel superior...?!
<marmadeoli> esta ativado
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: clica nele e aumenta o efeitos sonoros!
<xGrind> Daekdroom; estranho. Como que no repositorio da mozilla ainda ta o beta13?
<Daekdroom> xGrind, ele ainda não deve ter sido atualizado hoje
<xGrind> Daekdroom; to baixando ele aki.
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: de nada viu... ;)
<Daekdroom> Monarquista, quê?
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: e ai, aumentou no maximo e já ouviu o som...?!
<xGrind> Monarquista; nao sei instalar =(
<Monarquista> só lamento...
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> xGrind: pede ao Daekdroom pra lhe ensinar... :)
<xGrind> vlw
<Daekdroom> Por que para mim?
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: por que vc poderia saber uai...
<marmadeoli> Monarquista: está tudo no máximo aqui
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: e ai, tá ouvindo...?!
<marmadeoli> vamos ver quando alguém falar comigo
<Daekdroom> Ah tá ahhuahauhua
<Monarquista> Daekdroom: :)
<marmadeoli> por enquanto não tenho como saber
<Monarquista> pedi alguem pra mandar uma mensagem testi...
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> firefox 4 consumindo 215mb com 3 abas abertas
<Monarquista> pega o final que vc vai ser mais feliz... ;)
<Monarquista> vou rolezar, boa noite.
<virtu> oi
<edenc> virtu: quer tc?
<virtu> edenc: contigo nao
<virtu> oi
<virtu> =P
<edenc> :'(
<marvel> boa noite
<marvel> gente um arquivo do da pasta dpkg sumiu  o arquivo chamdo status  agora ele   nao atualiza e nem  instala anada e da erro na execusao dos arquivo alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Ssouza> Boa noite pessoal
<Ssouza> Estou querendo desinstalar o aplicativo que no ubuntu 9.04 era o usplash, e agora no 10.10. não descobri qual é... Pois, gosto de ver os serviços subindo e com esta inicialização não dá pra ver nada...
<Ssouza> =/
<Ubuntu-BR> Ssouza: vc pode desabilitar os serviços
<Daekdroom> Ssouza, plymouth ?
<Daekdroom> Mas dá para mudar pelos parâmetros do GRUB
<Ubuntu-BR> Ssouza: sudo update-rc.d -f SERVIÇO remove
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-08
<Ssouza> tentei fazer um remove com o apt, porém ele retornou que tem algumas dependências
<Ssouza> Ubuntu-BR: faltam estes pacotes erlang-crypto, erlang-syntax-tools e libaccess-bridge-java...
<Ssouza> Ubuntu-BR: Pelo Ubuntu Software Center também retornou o mesmo erro...
<Ssouza> Alguma idéia?
<Ssouza> achei a resposta...
<Ssouza> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/GNOME/Iniciar-modo-grafico-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<Ssouza> valeu galera!
<Ssouza> fuiz
<samuel_mesq> Acho que fui hackeado :O
<Giverny> :O
<Giverny> samuel_mesq, melhor dizendo crackiado
<samuel_mesq> ufa era erro do emsene
<samuel_mesq> tem razão erro meu hehe
<Giverny> ehehe
<samuel_mesq> tava falando que eu ja tava conectado em unerlandia --'
<samuel_mesq> uberlandia**
<samuel_mesq> eu sou de praia grande - SP
<Giverny> samuel_mesq, gostei do nome da cidade
<Giverny> samuel_mesq, nem tem praia né?
<Giverny> ehehe
<samuel_mesq> neh nem tem
<samuel_mesq> só uma pequena faixa
<samuel_mesq> vou nessa, foi só um susto
<samuel_mesq> Flw
<xGrind> alguem on?
<alanteixeira> opa xGrind
<xGrind> alanteixeira; \o
<xGrind> sabe alguem aplicativo bom pra twitter?
<alanteixeira> \o/
<alanteixeira> rpz eu tô usando o Choqok
<xGrind> eu usava pinno. mas nao funciona mais
<xGrind> é bom? nunca vi
<alanteixeira> eu nunca experimentei outro
<alanteixeira> mas é bem simples
<xGrind> tem na central?
<alanteixeira> não sei t dizer. ele é pra KDE
<alanteixeira> e tô usando outra distro
<xGrind> ;/
<xGrind> quero gt
<xGrind> gtk*
<alanteixeira> o empathy não pega twiiter não?
<xGrind> nao curto empathy. demora muito pra mostrar a lista de contatos. eu uso pidgin
<xGrind> ja tentei usar twitter pelo pidgin, mas da erro
<alanteixeira> não vou menti pra vc, esse Choqok do KDE dá uns crashes inesperadamente
<alanteixeira> dá uma pesquisada nestes Twitux , gtwitter, spaz,twhirl
<alanteixeira> xGrind: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<alanteixeira> xGrind: http://celsoendo.com/2010/01/05/twhirl-o-melhor-client-de-twitter-para-ubuntu/ essa aqui afirma q o twhirl é o melhor
<xGrind> alanteixeira; vo por o gwibber pra ve
<rlprofile> oi
<rlprofile> alguém sabe um app pra reduzir o peso de uma imagem sem perder qualidade ?
<xGrind> rlprofile; ja tento gimp?
<rlprofile> to nele
<rlprofile> queria saber se existe especifico
<rlprofile> pra reduzir os kb de uma imagem
<rlprofile> tem um que reduz sem perder qualidade notável
<Eronides> pessoal pq não consigo criar uma rede adhoc com o meu adaptador d-link dwa 125 no ubuntu?
<rlprofile> oi
<rlprofile> alguem sabe como evitar ter q digitar senha prai nstalar programas ?
<pcwolf> Bom dia pessoal! gostaria de saber como compartilhar a internet com o ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition?
<pcwolf> E também como fazer atualizações, onde digitar comandos do tipo #echo...
<pcwolf> ola gente
<pcwolf> alguem pode me dizer como compartilhar a net com o ubuntu
<puga> aloha
<crimeboy> pcwolf: precisa de uma placa de rede a mais.
<pcwolf> vou ser mais especifico na duvida
<pcwolf> estou querendo compartilhar a net do ubuntu para o xp
<puga> sim, entendemos isso :)
<pcwolf> e ai precisarei de uma placa a mais
<pcwolf> ?
<crimeboy> pcwolf: os comandos vc pode dar no terminal que vc encontra no menu acessorios
<pcwolf> sobre os comandos obrigado
<pcwolf> e sobre a rede entre o ubuntu e o xp
<pcwolf> ?
<crimeboy> pcwolf: vc vai usar o smb, procure no google "compartilhando internet entre linux e windows"
<puga> smb?
<puga> pra quê?
<pcwolf> beleza
<puga> smb é protocolo de transferência de arquivos
<pcwolf> já baixei o samba
<puga> vc precisa apenas habilitar o roteamento e configurar o iptables, nada muito além disso
<crimeboy> pcwolf: primeiro leia os tutoriais e veja se vc vai precisar
<pcwolf> Obrigado pessoal agora sei onde encontrar ajuda
<pcwolf> para sair de uma vez por todas do dominio microsoft
<pcwolf> crimeboy e puga muito obrigado consegui
<maria> oi
<ThiagoCecilio> Oi Maria !!!
<maria> ontem fiz uma pesquisa com vcs mas não obtive resposta
<Dodogo> Olá geral
<Dodogo> Saio o Firefox 4 beta 12 e ainda não mudou o estilo do Menu para GNU/Linux?
<Dodogo> pelo menos aqui ainda não
<ThiagoCecilio> Dodogo, você já atualizou ele ? Que versão do Ubuntu você está utilizando ?
<maria> oi
<crimeboy> oi maria
<maria> oi
<crimeboy> maria: oi
<maria> olá quero baixar atualização de 9.10 para 10.10 o meu sistema é o lunix/ubuntu e a minha máquina é um notebook dell
<maria> olá
<maria> oi
<FernandoBasso> maria:
<FernandoBasso> Digita Alt-f2 e depois update-manager -d
<maria> fernando quaro saber se posso atualizar meu sistema de 9.10 para 10.10
<maria> minha máquina é um notebook dell
<FernandoBasso> Você pode sim.
<maria> não trará nenhum problema para meu pc?
<crimeboy> maria: As atualizacoes nao ficam redondas
<crimeboy> maria: recomendo instalacao do zero.
<FernandoBasso> Atualizações sempre tem um certo risco.
<FernandoBasso> Mesmo assim, no geral funciona normalmente.
<maria> vc fala em formatar e instalar?
<FernandoBasso> Pra mim nunca deu problema em nenhuma atualização.
<maria> no sistema ubuntu o msn não funciona direito qual o indicado?
<FernandoBasso> Mas eu concordo que instalar do zero é a melhor prática pra ficar com um sistema bem redondo.
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o pidgin.
<maria> e vc usa  awebcam tambem?
<maria> como consigo baixar ele?
<FernandoBasso> Não. Nem o msn não uso muito.
<FernandoBasso> Uso mais o  gtalk e jabber.
<crimeboy> maria: remova a particao e crie outra
<FernandoBasso> maria: Abre o terminal e digita: sudo aptitude install pidgin
<crimeboy> maria: se vc usa o home numa particao especifica mais ser mais simples
<maria> vc disse usar mais o gtalk e nele a webcam funciona?
<crimeboy> maria: vc esta com um grave problema de incontinencia de conexao
<FernandoBasso> maria: O (merda do) google não  tem cliente gtalk pra linux.
<FernandoBasso> (ou se tem eu não sei)
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso "gtalk" no pidgin.
<FernandoBasso> Então, não funciona webcam.
<maria> desculpe fernando se te deixei nervoso
<FernandoBasso> maria: Não é nervoso.
<FernandoBasso> É que eu acho isso mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> :)
<nnoliv> boas
<liberie> FernandoBasso: ?
<liberie> estranho
<maria> porque?
<FernandoBasso> Eles usam linux em tudo deles, mas na hora de lançar seus produtos, o linux é sempre o último da lista, como o google chrome (que só teve a versão pra linux muito tempo depois da versão pra outros OSs) e o gtalk, que até hoje não tem.
<liberie> pois uso gtalk com video no linux sem problemas
<liberie> ????
<nnoliv> podem me dizer q msn eu consigo usar com web?
<liberie> FernandoBasso: antes de ficar de achismo deveria procurar saber as coisas
<FernandoBasso> liberie: Qual cliente?
<liberie> http://www.google.com/chat/video
<liberie> dentro do proprio gmail
<liberie> se voce olhar o proprio cliente stand alone para windows ja anda bem defasado
<liberie> o talk agora e nativamente dentro do gmail (ou Orkut)
<FernandoBasso> liberie: Me desculpe, mas a versão pra linux foi a ÚLTIMA a sair.
<liberie> co video e tudo mais
<liberie> FernandoBasso: bem qualquer coisa para linux
<liberie> e a ultima a sair
<liberie> afinal distros nao mantem um standard
<FernandoBasso> Não estou falando de navegador.
<maria> ok
<liberie> voce tem um com gnome outro com kde outro com xfce
<FernandoBasso> liberie: Sim. Eu não gosto dessa mania de cada distro achar que o seu jeito é melhor.
<crimeboy> maria ta me deixando nervoso.
<liberie> outro com xorg outro com X
<xGrind> maria nenhum cliente de msn pra linux tem opção pra webcam
<liberie> xGrind: ?
<xGrind> tinha, mas nao funciona mais.  a microsoft mudou o protocolo
<liberie> pow uso gtalk de boa
<maria> o que é uma pena
<liberie> com video
<liberie> no linux
<nnoliv> sabem me dizer q msn eu posso instalar no ubuntu 10.10 q utilize a web?
<xGrind> *troll detected*
<liberie> ?
<liberie> falar que algo existe e facilmente instalavel e ser troll ?
<crimeboy> liberie: desista desse canal liberie
<crimeboy> nao alimente os ursos.
<liberie> hahaha
<liberie> tao mais para panda
<Mith_> bom dia
<liberie> que urso :)
<virtu> que preguiça
<liberie> nem me fale
<xGrind> liberie; nao me referi a voce
<liberie> hoje ta parecendo segunda feira
<liberie> e nao tive carnaval
<crimeboy> o video soh funciona pra quem sabe usar o computador.
<virtu> alguem com problema de peça?
<crimeboy> quem nao sabe, contrata um administrador
<liberie> ou ate mesmo minha sogra aposentada
<liberie> que usa um netbook asus com ubuntu e gtalk video que ELA mesmo instalou
<nnoliv> q msn posso usar no ubuntu 10.10 com opcao de web ?
<nnoliv> alguem sabe?
<liberie> nnoliv: o que seria opção de web
<nnoliv> utilizar a web com o msn
<liberie> o que seria web na sua definição ?
<liberie> usar com video chat ?
<virtu> o que é definição
<virtu> ?
<nnoliv> sim
<crimeboy> hahaa
<liberie> virtu: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defini%C3%A7%C3%A3o
<virtu> ahhh
<liberie> nnoliv: dai voce pode agradecer a MS por ter um protocolo fechado e mudar de tempos em tempos
<crimeboy> a comunicacao ta braba
<liberie> nao , nao tem nenhum video chat de MSN para linux
<virtu> que coisa neh
<liberie> por que o protocolo e fechado e muda de tempos em tempos
<virtu> cara , é junto com a ultima palavra, por exemplo: não, não....
<virtu> =P
<nnoliv> eu usei o 9.04 e usava webcam no msn
<nnoliv> mas aqui neste nao consigo
<liberie> nnoliv: pois e a tempos atraz funcionava
<liberie> hoje em dia nao mais
<liberie> e viva protocolo fechado
<liberie> voce pode tentar o amsn
<liberie> mas de tempos em tempos teu video vai para a cucuia
<liberie> e nao a canonical muito menos o linux tem nada haver com isso
<nnoliv> tenho ele instalado da erro
<liberie> pois
<FernandoBasso> O mais sábio a se fazer é usar protocolo aberto e incentivar os contatos do msn a fazerem o mesmo.
<crimeboy> o mais sabio eh tirar as coleiras
<crimeboy> dos seus pescoços
<crimeboy> windows, msn.
<virtu> eu to afim de ir pro mac
<virtu> pegar um mac mini
<virtu> monitor 24
<virtu> e analisar
<liberie> virtu: indo para mac
<liberie> iria ajudar no seu MSN
<liberie> NAO
<virtu> liberie: to pensando ainda nisso cara
<virtu> liberie: em agosto vou pra eua
<virtu> e quem sabe compre la um mac mini
<liberie> e ?
<virtu> pensando
<liberie> bem antes de mais nada procura saber em que iria lhe ajudar um "mac"
<liberie> qual sua finalidade
<virtu> minha finalidade é a reprodução humana
<liberie> ou acabas gastando dinheiro
<liberie> pow com o dinheiro do mac da para pegar um monte de piriguete
<liberie> mas isso nao tem muito haver com o Canal aqui
<virtu> ééé´
<leleobhz> lol
<leleobhz> santo off
<leleobhz> virtu liberie aew
<virtu> ae
<virtu> hehhe
<liberie> ?!!?
 * virtu cheio das piriguete
<leleobhz> !??!
<leleobhz> \,,/
<liberie> problema nao e a reprodução caro virtu
<liberie> problema e sustentar depois
<liberie> e as noites de sono perdidas
<virtu> bolsa familia
<liberie> falo isso por experiencia propria :) tenho 2
<leleobhz> rango
<liberie> nao durmo mais direito desde que o primeiro nasceu a quase 6 anos :)
<FernandoBasso> liberie: Você é pai?
<virtu> verdade
<liberie> FernandoBasso: de 2 ja
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho dois filhotes machos 12 e 14 years old.
<liberie> estou indo a versao 3.2 dia 16 desse mes
<virtu> e eu me achava os mais velho
<FernandoBasso> hahaha
<virtu> faço 30
<virtu> em abril
<FernandoBasso> "versão 3.2"
<liberie> FernandoBasso: falar idade e feio :) por isso vou de versão
<liberie> fica mais bonito :)
<FernandoBasso> :) Concordo.
<liberie> e a cada 10 anos voce fica bem mais maduro
<liberie> entao sobe 1 no digito principal
<liberie> e a sub-versao sobe apenas por ano :)
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> Boa!
<virtu> que demora para mudar de tecnologia
<FernandoBasso> Pois eu *já* estou na versão 3.2.
<liberie> virtu: nesse caso estabilidade do sistema conta bastante
<liberie> tem muito que quer subir logo de versão e acaba dando coredump no caminho
<virtu> e viva as piriguete
<FernandoBasso> :wq
<FernandoBasso> :/
<liberie> virtu: aproveita
<liberie> enquanto pode ;)
<virtu> amanha vou pra SP
<virtu> fico ate dia 18 num baita hotel eu espero
<liberie> e a esperança e a ultima que morre
<virtu> vou almoçar
<virtu> fui
<zer0ne> boa tarde
<Fabianin> Alguém de bobeira ai pra me ajudar?
<Monarquista> Fabianin: sumidão em muleque...?!
<Monarquista> Fabianin: o que vc quer desta vez...?!
<Fabianin> Hahaa po férias = tchau pc = sem dores de cabeça!!
<Fabianin> Monarquista,
<alanteixeira> Fabianin: nas minhas férias não conseguir largar o pc
<Monarquista> Fabianin: tá de pileque já não né cara...?! :S
<Fabianin> alanteixeira, eu consegui, fui pra fazenda ai lá tinha um brinquedo novo, aqueles tratores grandoes que todo mundo sonha em dirigir quando era criança
<Fabianin> ai fiquei minhas férias trabalhando com o trator
<Monarquista> eu não sonhei com isso ai não...
<alanteixeira> tmb não
<Fabianin> kkkkk
<Fabianin> é que vcs devem ter sido criados em cidades grandes
<Fabianin> mas todo mundo quando é pequeno ja penso em dirigir trator ou caminhão
<Monarquista> sentrar num trator grandão é bem coisa de Fabianin mesmo...
<alanteixeira> rsrs, verdade
<Monarquista> *sentar..
<alanteixeira> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Fabianin> hahaha
<alanteixeira> Monarca abusado
<Fabianin> eu to com um problema beem peculiar com meu linux
 * Monarquista sai fora com esses fetiches de crianças depravadas e de mente distorcida...
<alanteixeira> hum
<alanteixeira> diz ae
<Monarquista> xGrind: \o/
<xGrind> Monarquista; o/
<Monarquista> Fabianin: para de inventar a vai logo ao assunto...
<Fabianin> tipo... quando eu to com o navegador chrome aberto ele vira e mexe fica voltando para aquela pagina de abas(sites q vc mais visita) e se eu deixo o desktop no primeiro plano ele começa a abrir o nautilus na minha home igual um tarado... já chego até a abrir "234 homes"
<xGrind> o.O
<alanteixeira> q doideira hein
<Fabianin> pois é
<Fabianin> 0o
<Fabianin> não tenho a menor ideia
<Fabianin> do que é
<Fabianin> tem como eu no terminal ver as ultimas ações de I/O ?
<alanteixeira> e vc já reinstalou o chrome?
<Fabianin> to axando que pode ser a tecla H do meu teclado que tá com problema
<Fabianin> no firefox acontece a mesma coisa
<Fabianin> ai tecla H, voltar pra Home nao pode ser só coincidencia
<Oraculum> Fabianin: provavelmente eh o teclado
<Fabianin> Oraculum, como vejo no terminal o buffer de I/O?
<Fabianin> o problema é que se eu coloco em algum lugar de texto por exemplo nao fica aparecendo "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...."
<Fabianin> como era pra aparecer se fosse a tecla garrando
<alanteixeira> é teclado mesmo
<alanteixeira> já tirou a tecla do lugar?
<Fabianin> é teclado de notebook
<alanteixeira> vixe, ai man assistencia
<Fabianin> eu já to pra trocar de notebook, daqui uns 2 meses vo voltar pra dell
<Fabianin> NUNCA compre notebook itautex
<Fabianin> itautec
<Fabianin> só da problema
<Fabianin> a tecla control ja quebro
<Fabianin> a fonte dá mal contato
<zer0ne> teclas de notebook também saem.... você só precisa ser um pouco mais gentil
<Fabianin> o H com problema
<Fabianin> zer0ne, ficar sem o H não vai ser legal
<zer0ne> se não ta confiante... deixa queto então
<zer0ne> se não pode acontecer isso mesmo
<zer0ne> ficar sem H
<Fabianin> mas o que eu nao entendo
<Fabianin> q se fosse essa maldita tecla
<Fabianin> era pra ficar aparecendo na barra de endereços HHHHH
<Fabianin> como se a tecla tivesse pressionada
<Fabianin> quando eu to usando qualquer outro programa além do navegador é tudo de boa
<zer0ne> leva na macumba que é encosto
<Oraculum> tenta desativar no sistema a opcao de teclas de atalho
<Oraculum> ou mudar a chamada da home de h para qualquer outra coisa
<Oraculum> ve aki '/apps/metacity/global_keybindings'
<Fabianin> Então..
<Fabianin> como eu desativo o teclado do notebook no ubuntu, vou comprar um teclado usb
<chelogui> Boa tarde
<barna> tarde!
<virtu> halo
<hggdh> yellow
<virtu> wie gehts?
<hggdh> gut, danke
<virtu> ich bin prima
<hggdh> aber...
<hggdh> !pt
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pt' not found
<virtu> Was machst du?
<marmadeoli> virtu: dans cette façon lá, je ne peux compprendre rien ces que vous avez dit!!
<marmadeoli> kkkk
<Oraculum> marmadeoli: lol rsrs
<virtu> nao sei ler hungaro
<marmadeoli> hehe
<marmadeoli> nem eu alemão.kkkk
<Oraculum> virtu: we speak Portuguese, not hungarian
<Oraculum> alguem sabe um meio de deixar o opera como browser padrao no natty
<Daekdroom> Oraculum, Sistema > Preferências > Aplicativos preferenciais
<Oraculum> porque ele não fica listado em aplicativos preferencias e já tentei também sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser ambas as opções não funcionaram
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<marmadeoli> não uso o opera, mas todo navegador não tem esta opção ?
<Daekdroom> marmadeoli, não necessariamente
<marmadeoli> hummm
<Oraculum> nele vc tem que fazer pelo aplicacoes preferenciais
<marmadeoli> pelo menos quando instalo o chromium aqui, ele me pergunta se quero seta-lo como padrão
<Oraculum> so que nessa nova atu ara alpha3 ele nao fica lsitado la
<Oraculum> então pensei em fazer tipo editando algum arquivo que referncia lá
<marmadeoli> entendi
<Oraculum> aquela configuração dos aplicativos referenciais é tirada de qual arquivo no sistema?
<virtu> moby - snowball
<virtu> ouvem ai
<virtu> viagem total
<virtu> muitos synths
<virtu> alguem ai tem ou conhece alguem que tenha o DELL ZINO???
<virtu> aquele desktop pequeno
<Oraculum> virtu: um amigo meu comprou mas nunca cheguei  a ver pessoalmente
<virtu> queria saber se presta
<virtu> estou em duvida entre ele e um mac mini
<Oraculum> virtu: parece que sim, mas eu particularmente não sou fã de cpus pequenas para desktop
<Oraculum> são ruins para fazer manutenção no hardwares
<virtu> pq?
<Oraculum> gabinetes muito apertados
<virtu> hmm.. eu uso notebook desde 2006
<Oraculum> poucas opcoes de expansao
<virtu> e nao sei mais o que é ter gabinete
<Oraculum> auaua ai nem vai fazer diferenca pra tu
<virtu> queria mesmo um mac mini
<virtu> mas me espanta o receio de nao conseguir me adaptar ao SO
<Oraculum> cara do jeito que esta o ubuntu hoje tu nao vai sentir muita diferenca
<virtu> cara... nao to usando ubuntu por causa de detalhes
<Oraculum> se nao se acostumou com o ubuntu vai ser dificil se encaixar no mac
<skletenblack> Olha eu estou lendo um livro aqui de C/C++ , e nele tem esse exemplo  http://pastebin.com/JUjyf91r   mais não consigo compilar, da erro, alguem pode me ajudar a saber onde esta esse erro?
<virtu> Oraculum: uso gnome desde 98
<virtu> =)
<virtu> nao to no linux pq a edição de som dele me deixa com uma pulga atrás da orelha =(
<skletenblack> Virtu, está usando Windows?
<Oraculum> win98
<Oraculum> ?
<virtu> skletenblack: aham
<virtu> Oraculum: usei linux uma vida praticamente
<skletenblack> Porque ?
<virtu> por questão de preguiça
<virtu> o pulseaudio do linux produz uma chiadeira em edição de som muito forte no linux
<skletenblack> Que desculpa é essa?
<virtu> dai teria que estudar para conseguir eliminar a chiadera
<virtu> infelizmente perdi minha paciencia quando envelheci e comecei a trabalhar
<skletenblack> Vc não sente falta?
<virtu> entao uso o que é mais simples...
<virtu> sinto.. curto muito linux...
<virtu> agora queria brincar com mac por um tempo
<virtu> por isso a ideia de comprar um mac mini
<virtu> um telao de 24
<virtu> =)
<skletenblack> Confesso uns tempos atrás tb estava penssando assim... até instalei o windows aki e tudo mais... ai perei e penssei! O que que eu estou fazendo?  Linux é Linux!
<Oraculum> virtu: existem maquinas virtuais como virtualbox talvez vc possa emular la o seu programa de som e continuar
<skletenblack> Virtu , sabe programar?
<skletenblack> em C?
<skletenblack> me ajuda ai ?   http://pastebin.com/JUjyf91r
<virtu> Oraculum e skletenblack pois é... mas outra questao... vcs ja mexeram num mac os x?
<virtu> skletenblack: nao sei
<skletenblack> Virtu em que linguagem vc sabe programar?
<virtu> portugues
<virtu> =P
<Oraculum> virtu: sim
 * virtu formado em Direito e trabalha na area Contábil =P
<skletenblack> usa linux desde de 98 e não sabe programar? é concordo com vc o seu lugar é no windows mesmo!
<virtu> Oraculum: complicado de se adapatar
<virtu> skletenblack: =) muito do que o linux é no brasil hoje eu ajudei =D
<Oraculum> virtu: como eu disse se vc nao se adaptou ao ubuntu vai sentir as mesmas dificuldades no mac
<virtu> Oraculum: calma hehhe fui volunteer do projeto gnome 2.0
<virtu> auxiliei no desenvolvimento dos docks
<virtu> ajudei o pessoal da antiga conectiva na criação de how-to para instalar linux em pentium 166 com fax modem USB Robotics
<virtu> para estas coisas nao precisa saber programar.. apenas fazer as coisas certas
<virtu> usei o GIMP para fazer ANIME e mostrar pro pessoal da art.gnome que era capaz
<virtu> =)
<virtu> so nao uso mais pq envelheci
<virtu> comecei a trabalhar
<Oraculum> virtu: e não conseguiu consertar o pulseaudio??
<virtu> Oraculum: o pulseaudio eu tinha que desabilitar apenas... porém perdia muitos recursos que estão vinculados ao pulseaudio
<virtu> desabilite o pulseaudio ai pra vc ver
<skletenblack> POr favor , não seja irônico! vc sabe que user linux! os verdadeiros mesmo! amam a programação! ou vc quer linux para que? msn? orkut?
<virtu> skletenblack: nao seja tao radical e unilateral
<virtu> =)
<`devnull`> skletenblack, nao seja xiita
<Oraculum> skletenblack: acho que essa nao eh mais a realidade muitas pessoas usam linux para coisas menos importantes (digamos assim...)
<virtu> parece user de slackware
<`devnull`> uso linux um pocuo mais que o virtu  e nao sei programar C ? qual e o problema ? sou admin unix e nao preciso de programacao
<virtu> ae ó pra tu ver
<virtu> =D
<`devnull`> sei sim shell script
<virtu> vamos pensar...
<`devnull`> um pouco de awk, sed
<`devnull`> isso me auxilia na minha funcao
<`devnull`> cada um no seu quadrado ;)
<virtu> efeitos do Senhor dos Aneis foram feitos aonde?
<`devnull`> nao sou developer
<virtu> em que plataforma?
<virtu> os cara deveriam saber programação, nao =)
<virtu> o meu receio de partir pro MAC OS X é a questão da organização das coisas
<virtu> o sistema toda é uma media library
<virtu> e nao curto muito esta ideia de ficar preso a um sistema organizacional
<virtu> =P
<virtu> porém dizem que é eficiente
<Oraculum> virtu: como eu disse brinca com o ubuntu depois tu vai pra mac, o projetos dos caras eh fazer algo parecido: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<virtu> podendo fazer edições de audio/video, organizar minhas musicas em mp3 e flac e acessando home banking eu acho que me dou por satisfeito
<virtu> Oraculum: nao preciso brincar mais com ubuntu
<skletenblack> virtu slackware ta no meu sangue!
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<virtu> ou com qualquer outro linux...
<virtu> a questão é foco no mac os X
<virtu> devnull, car tu ja mexeu num mac os x?
<`devnull`> ja instalei em um notebook
<`devnull`> iboot + mac ox
<skletenblack> olha desculpe se falei algo .. blablabla... mais tenho que estudar meu C aki, leio 50 páginas por dia , ja estou na  170 de um livro de 1035 ! fui
<`devnull`> mas tirei nao gostei
<skletenblack> e virtu... por favor! assim vc trai a si próprio!
<skletenblack> assim*
<virtu> `devnull`: pois é cara..
<virtu> Monarquista: e ai
<`devnull`> hehe nao me entendi com o visual .. nao tenho mais paciencia pra isso ... nao roda certas coisas
<`devnull`> gosto do simples e basico
<virtu> azar... vou pegar um mac
<Mith_> virtu
<Mith_> nao faça isso
<virtu> Mith_: nahhh hehhe
<Mith_> =)
<virtu> Mith_: em agosto só vou comprar
<Mith_> se quiser compre um mac mas bote em cima um linux ;)
<virtu> Mith_: melhor ainda dai
<virtu> =D
<virtu> dual boot com mac os x e ubuntu
<Mith_> tudo bem
<Mith_> vcs conhecem Salix?
<Mith_> é mais estavel do que ubuntu e bem mais leve
<Mith_> (de qq forma eu uso ubuntu aqui... )
<virtu> e um bom monitor acima de 21?
<virtu> o que me indicam
<virtu> https://www.balaodainformatica.com.br/site/index.asp?prod_id=13895
<virtu> presta?
<virtu> nao tem HDMI =(
<xGrind> alguem da um help ae
<virtu> se eu souber
<xGrind> como coloco icones na area de trabalho no lxde. sabe?
<virtu> nao
<virtu> lxde
<xGrind> vi aki num forum q é só copiar e colar na area de trabalho. deu nao
<virtu> tenho que ver se acho algo na net
<xGrind> por isso prefiro xfce. bem melhor xD
<virtu> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_get_Folders,_Files_and_Icon_Launchers_on_the_Desktop
<Ubuntu-BR> xGrind: o LXDE é o mais leve de todos, instalei um debian com ele que consome apenas 35 mb !!!
<xGrind> Ubuntu-B; quero ver xubuntu 11.04 parece estar mais leve
<xGrind> Ubuntu-BR;  o debian com xfce consome qts mb?
<Ubuntu-BR> acontece que tem muitos forums dizendo que o XFCE saiu de sua meta de ser leve e já está bem pesado...
<Ubuntu-BR> não testei
<Pskol> alguem acessa por favor http://vitorrigolon.no-ip.org
<Pskol> veja se entra
<Ubuntu-BR> mas o Sueeze consome 35 mb
<virtu> Pskol: ok
<Pskol> virtu, entrou normal...
<Pskol> ?
<virtu> lento, mas entrou
<virtu> wordpress
<Pskol> virtu, heheh... valeu
<Pskol> ta lent mesmo, to no transmission aki baixando uns filmitos
<virtu> nao precisa justificar
<virtu> =P
<xGrind> Ubuntu-BR; entao, mas com essa versao 4.8 ele promete voltar a ser leve. e algumas pessoas que testaram o xubuntu 11.04 alpha disseram que realmente está mais rapido e leve
<xGrind> nao ta dependendo muito do gnome como antes
<Pskol> virtu, nossa. desculpa ai
<virtu> =P
<Pskol> :)
<xGrind> aki nao entrou ainda
<Ubuntu-BR> nem aki
<Pskol> deu erro?
<Pskol> vai ver nao atializou no dns ainda
<Pskol> to testando por um servidor remoto aqui e tbm nao entra pq o dns nao atualizou esse endereço
<Pskol> ou ta lento demais :P
<Pskol> aqui
<Ubuntu-BR> entrou o site ;)
<Gago> ola galera Estou a desenvolver um tcc de comando de vox no linux alguem conhece algum aplicativo capaz de fazer isso ??
<Gago> Ja perquisei na Net e encontrei GnomeVoic CvoiceControl e PerlBox-voice
<Gago> mais todos eles são para distros antigas
<Gago> não funcionam nas novas distros
<Gago> se algem puder me ajudar
<phpricardo> o grub do ubuntu é exatamente qual?
<Gago> 2
<Gago> grub 2
<Gago> ubuntu 10
<Daekdroom> Gago, existem duas versões do Ubuntu que começam com 10
<xGrind> 10.04/10.10
 * phpricardo so momento..
<Gago> qualquer uma das Duas usam Grub 2
<angelox_123> Olá a todos
<angelox_123> tenho aqui um lenovo z460 com o ubuntu 10.04.2
<angelox_123> a entrada de microfone dele não funciona no ubuntu
<angelox_123> mas o microfone interno sim
<angelox_123> alguma dica?
<Ubuntu-BR> tem que habilitar o som
<Ubuntu-BR> do mic
<Ubuntu-BR> está no mudo
<angelox_123> mas nas preferencias ele reconhece tudo,ate mostra o nivel do som do internal mic
<angelox_123> mas nada referente a entrada externa
<angelox_123> não tem nem como escolher
<angelox_123> já tentei editar o /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e nada
<Ubuntu-BR> angelox_123: Sistema > Preferencias > Som
<angelox_123> tá tudo ok lá
<angelox_123> porem com o microfone conectando ou não.ele só reconhece o interno
<maraja> ola a tdos, seguinte: acabo de apagar dados em um pendrive e gostaria de recupera-los. Voces sabem como fazer isso no linux?? Grato
<Daekdroom> maraja, dependendo do tipo de dados, o photorec pode ajudá-lo
<maraja> sao arquivos openoffice Draw
<maraja> uns formularios que uso para o trabalho
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-09
<maraja> valeu pela dica, vou dar uma olhada aqui
<luziel_Carvalho> Aloha, Hermanos,
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém aqui fala em português?
<Monarquista> luziel_Carvalho: acredito que no minimo todos...
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum,
<luziel_Carvalho> Certamente os brasileiros...
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas obrigado, pela delicadeza àspera de sua resposta...
<luziel_Carvalho> Pessoal poderiam me ajudar em um problema no ubuntu 10.10
<luziel_Carvalho> é em relação à gravação de áudio
<Monarquista> tá falando de algum programa expecifico ou quer uma doica de programa...?!
<luziel_Carvalho> Está gravando, entretanto o audacity cria repetições de trechos após o término da gravação...
<Monarquista> *dica...
<luziel_Carvalho> Fiz referência ao audacity...
<Monarquista> EduardeCalibal: acho que sabe alguma coisa sobre o Audacity, mas se ele tá ai não sei...
<Monarquista> luziel_Carvalho: marca um tempo ai, derrepente alguem aparece pra lhe ajudar...
<luziel_Carvalho> Certoo...
<luziel_Carvalho> Preciso disso para gravar umas composições aqui,
<luziel_Carvalho> usava linux, antigamente, fiu para o "ruindows" e voltei para o linux,
<luziel_Carvalho> que é o que realmente mais me atrai em todos os aspectos,
<Monarquista> luziel_Carvalho: vc usa o seu Audacity a quanto tempo...?!
<luziel_Carvalho> No 8.10 eu usava normal
<Monarquista> tem documentação sobre ele ai...?!
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas aí como mudaram o alsa mizer
<luziel_Carvalho> e não documentara
<luziel_Carvalho> documentaram essa mudança,
<luziel_Carvalho> estou com esse problema
<luziel_Carvalho> Amigos meus estão com esse mesmo problema...
<luziel_Carvalho> Fiz e refiz toda a configuração do Alsa e do próprio audacity...
<Monarquista> luziel_Carvalho: agorinha de tarde aqui tava um user que se chama virtu que usa o Audacity...
<luziel_Carvalho> e nada desse bendito funcionar...
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum...
<luziel_Carvalho> Pode crer...
<Monarquista> e ele já o usa a muito tempo, nunca vi ele reclamar não...
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas é na versão 10.10
<luziel_Carvalho> ?
<luziel_Carvalho> Porque eu realmente sei da credibilidade desses programa
<luziel_Carvalho> a questão é talvez meus plugins estejam faltando ou algum complemento do driver...
<luziel_Carvalho> mas instalei e testei tanta coisa
<luziel_Carvalho> que estou sem ter a que reccorer,
<Monarquista> pelo que eu saiba ele usa o ubuntu maverick
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom, mas vou continuar na luta...
<luziel_Carvalho> Melhor ainda,
<luziel_Carvalho> Ele vai poder me dizer
<luziel_Carvalho> como...
<Monarquista> ele costuma aparecer lá no #ubuntustudio também...
<luziel_Carvalho> Você usa qual sistema?
<Monarquista> Ubuntu 10.10
<luziel_Carvalho> Compreendo...
<luziel_Carvalho> Eu estava quase indo para o backtrack...
<luziel_Carvalho> mas aí tive uns problemas e
<luziel_Carvalho> aí resolvi migrar para o ubuntu mesmo,
<luziel_Carvalho> mas gostei muito do Backtrack...
<Monarquista> mas eu vou sair fora...
<luziel_Carvalho> Vai migrar para outro sistema?
<Monarquista> não aprecio muito o projeto not book remix unity não, vou usar o Linux Mint 11 ou o Debian (puro ou algum fork...)!
<Monarquista> isso ai!
<luziel_Carvalho> Lembra-me muito o suse,
<luziel_Carvalho> a interface o linux mint!
<Monarquista> em minha opinião é mais bonito o conjunto dele... :)
<Monarquista> mas lembra mesmo...
<luziel_Carvalho> é muito gente realmente reclamou um pouco em relação ao unity
<luziel_Carvalho> A única coisa que me chamou a atenção é que vão permanecer unity e gnome juntos
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas ainda estou receoso também..
<luziel_Carvalho> Outro aspectos é em relação aos drivers via chrome9
<luziel_Carvalho> que ainda não incluíram em nenhuma versão,
<luziel_Carvalho> não a pm900
<luziel_Carvalho> até agora estou na esperança de que os desenvolvedores desse driver,
<luziel_Carvalho> tenham a boa vontade de fazer uma versão para o ubuntu....
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum...
<luziel_Carvalho> Entra e sai danado...
<luziel_Carvalho> Parece banheiro químico de carnaval;;;
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<virtu> opa
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém aí mexe com redes sociais?
<luziel_Carvalho> sabe desenvolver redes sociais?
<virtu> normalmente para desenvolver
<virtu> basta sair
<virtu> uma ceva na mao
<virtu> um roda de conhecidos
<virtu> umas palavras... e ai tudo bom, tudo bem
<luziel_Carvalho> Refiro-me a Cms,
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas, a piada apesar de sem graça,
<luziel_Carvalho> é bem vinda...
<virtu> =)
<luziel_Carvalho> Hey você usa o Audacity ?
<luziel_Carvalho> ou saberia me orientar acerca de um problema
<luziel_Carvalho> ?
<luziel_Carvalho> Virtu
<luziel_Carvalho> ?
<virtu> cara usei o audacity oir um tempo sim
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom sempre que gravo nele
<luziel_Carvalho> ele fica repetindo,
<luziel_Carvalho> trechos da gravação
<luziel_Carvalho> automaticamente,
<luziel_Carvalho> por exemplo se eu digo: - teste
<luziel_Carvalho> ele repete outra vez teste e inclui na gravação...
<luziel_Carvalho> ou para no meio da palavra e repete ela novamente!
<virtu> estranho
<luziel_Carvalho> Eu já fiz todas as configurações posíveis,
<luziel_Carvalho> no Alsa,
<virtu> eu uso o audacity normalmente
<luziel_Carvalho> Me diga aí as configurações que usa...
<luziel_Carvalho> em editar preferências
<luziel_Carvalho> e no pulse audio,
<luziel_Carvalho> quando está gravando...
<asasasas> netbook é muito lento pra universidade?
<Monarquista> ?
<asasasas> netbook serve pra engenharias, etc? Pq vi pessoas falando q netbook o processador é muito ruim pra certas coisas, como abrir msn, várias janelas e executar uns programas ao mesmo tempo
<Monarquista> cara, tudo depende do uso...
<Monarquista> se vc for usar aldum programa muito exigente com o hardware até o pc mais robusto reclama...
<Monarquista> *algum...
<marmadeoli> netbook é só pra fazer anotaçoes
<Monarquista> se colocar um na minha mão faço mais que isso com ele...
<Monarquista> :p
<marmadeoli> a proposta é até boa, mas esculhambaram com os processadores
<marmadeoli> de fato é muito bompelo tamanho.... 1kg é otimo para mobilidade
<marmadeoli> Monarquista: por exemplo
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: vc quer colocar um core i7 no bagulho que nem tem alimentação direito pra isso...!?
<marmadeoli> nao mas bem que cabia um core dois
<Monarquista> não, não cabia não...
<Monarquista> quer coisa melhor vai comprar not book então...
<marmadeoli> achei que q uando foi lançado a proposta era diminuir o peso e tipo... nem todo mundo precisa andar com gravador de cd e tal
<marmadeoli> foi o que eu fiz
<marmadeoli> comprei um note 13
<marmadeoli> i3
<Monarquista> então fez certo...
<Monarquista> :P
<Daekdroom> Tem os processadores ULV
<Daekdroom> Mas são muito caros
<marmadeoli> mas paquerei com os net... o note não dá pra levar todo dia pro trabalho ou faculdade
<marmadeoli> EEEEEEEEita chuva
<Monarquista> aqui também tá chuvendo fraco...
<Monarquista> \o/
<marmadeoli> Fortaleza quando cai água é festa... diminui 2 graus... kkkkkk
<Monarquista> aqui tá marcando 23°
<marmadeoli> tem uns colegas meus que levam net pro trabalho... dá pra rodar apresentação, abrir o office... e a bateria até dura 4h
<marmadeoli> então pra esse uso até que vai
<Monarquista> isso ai...
<Monarquista> pro basico é que ele foi prpojetado mesmo!
<Monarquista> *projetado...
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: já tinha lhe mostrado...!? http://www.2shared.com/photo/UlQhn9pt/Screenshot.html
<marmadeoli> Monarquista: aqui no ubuntu tá dizendo que tá 24° em Fortaleza, mas é mentira   No mínimo 29
<Monarquista> não é mentira, não culpa o programa por vc não saber o configurar... :P
<marmadeoli> cara tá aqui setado para Fortaleza, mas eu duvido que seja só isso. Aqui é quente meu irmão... ventilador direto ligado (tenho que comprar um ar)
<marmadeoli> e nem digo que o programa está errado... alguém deve estar pondo gelo no termômetro para ele ler isso e informar errado
<Nilodanx521> quem sabe mexer no brilho da tela no ubuntu 10.10?
<Nilodanx521> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: aqui também tava quente pra diacho, tava sentindo o fogo do Hades bem pertinho daqui... 0o
<marmadeoli> tu tá onde?
<Monarquista> rio de janeiro...
<marmadeoli> ahhh
<marmadeoli> mas pelo menos de vez em quando dá uma esfriada.
<marmadeoli> Aqui é o ano todo 32, 33, 34
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: de vez em nunca vc quiz dizer... :S
<Nilodanx521> obs: só consigo aumentar o brilho (abaixar o brilho nunca)
<Monarquista> Nilodanx521: isso sempre foi assim...?!
<Monarquista> ou começou a pouco tempo...?!
<Nilodanx521> sempre
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: e ai, o que vc acohu do Deskmod...!?
<marmadeoli> de fato nunca tive 40°
<marmadeoli> cara, é bacaninha
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: aqu já bateu mais de 40° varias vezes só este ano... :S
<Monarquista> *aqui...
<marmadeoli> mas tipo... pra mim a única vantagem seria o peso... mas quando olho pro tamanho da tela....
<marmadeoli> e por aí vai
<Nilodanx521> poxa no win abaixo o brilho e a bateria fica sem gastar nada-
<marmadeoli> tou acostumado com meu desktop com monitor de 22''
<Nilodanx521> agora no ubuntu ta assim
<Monarquista> marmadeoli:  já to até trsite pois sei que a frente fria vai passar... :(
<Monarquista> *triste...
<marmadeoli> Nilodanx521: aqui eu baixo o brilho do laptop com uma tecla Fn alguma coisa
<Nilodanx521> é com ela mesma
<marmadeoli> então... tem uma pra elevar e outra pra abaixar
<Nilodanx521> m-ais o fato é que aumenta sempre e esta no max
<Nilodanx521> porem ñ abaixa pow
<Nilodanx521> a tecla esta funcionado-
<marmadeoli> ahh, mas isso não tem a ver com o sistema
<Nilodanx521> porem não segue o comando- de- abaixar
<marmadeoli> e coisa do laptop
<Nilodanx52> mals ae
<Nilodanx52> tava reiniciando
<marmadeoli> e entao
<Nilodanx52> olha ñ pode s-er problema no noot pois no win funciona pow
<Nilodanx52> aki tbm funciona o comando aparece até o balão  semelha-nte ao do volu-me
<Nilodanx52> só
<Nilodanx52> que ñ abaixa o brilho e sempre ta no max do -brilho- e como eu to na bateria sempre tbm queria aumentar meu tempo de u-ltilizaç-ão
<Nilodanx52> mais to achan-do- que é o driver da -intel mesmo com os modu-los do- xorg
<Nilodanx52> porem ñ sei aonde- posso ver isso
<marmadeoli> vamos esperar alguém com maior conhecimento sobre o assunto se pronunciar ai então...
<luziel_Carvalho> hehehe
<Nilodanx52> iii vai de-m-orar pois nem no google achei-
<Nilodanx52> haha
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: tenta no terminal xgamma -rgamma 0.6
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: tenta no terminal ggamma -rgamma 0.6
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: tenta no terminal xgamma -ggamma 0.6
<marmadeoli> eu só achei aqui uma opção para o gerenciamento de energia que setei para diminuir com o tempo
<Oraculum> ignora o segundo comando que eh xgamma mesmo
<Oraculum> e por fim
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: tenta no terminal xgamma -bgamma 0.6
<Nilodanx52> r-oot?
<Oraculum> sim
<luziel_Carvalho> Cara isso é só no teclado...
<luziel_Carvalho> Tem aí em cima,
<luziel_Carvalho> um solsinho que aponta redução
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: dai se der certo eh so tu fazer um script na inicializacao com esses comandos
<luziel_Carvalho> e tem outro que aumenta...
<luziel_Carvalho> FN
<luziel_Carvalho> e uma das duas,
<luziel_Carvalho> para a função que você quer...
<Oraculum> luziel_Carvalho: acontece que realmente tem um bug ai em alguns notes essas teclas simplesmente não funcionam
<marmadeoli> luziel_Carvalho: no dele não tá funcionando]
<luziel_Carvalho> Será mesmo?
<Nilodanx52> bem pa-ra ler ficou ho-rrivel
<Nilodanx52> kkkk
<Nilodanx52> mais ta emgraçado
<Nilodanx52> tipo
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom, então nem vou entrar nessa questão..
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: eh so vc ir ajustando as configuracoes do 0.6 de acordo
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: é o famoso rgb da tela :)
<Nilodanx52> mais tipo percebi que isso altera  brilho contraste e saturação né verda-d?\
<Nilodanx52> acontece que está muito perfeito o que eu quero é diminuir a intêncidade da luz (lâmpadas) nas laterais
<Nilodanx52> chamado -de -brilho-
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: tenta entao so o brilho
<Oraculum> perai
<Nilodanx52> ok
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: setpci -s 00:02.0 F4B=80
<Oraculum> perdao comando errado
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=80
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: vou postar uns exemplos pra tu ter uma ideia
<Nilodanx52> isso -a-e
<Nilodanx52> -vl-w
<Nilodanx52> era isso-
<Nilodanx52> manda
<Nilodanx52> vc é o cara! longa vida a ti manooo
<Nilodanx52> hahahah
<Oraculum> perai to fazendo o post pra tu ver como ir aumentando e diminuindo
<luziel_Carvalho> Alguém aqui usou ou usa o backtrack?
<Nilodanx52> backtrack eu tenho- o li-ve- porem dezisti de usalo quando gra-vei na midia- louco em???
<Nilodanx52> aushuah
<luziel_Carvalho> muito,,
<luziel_Carvalho> gostei demais,
<luziel_Carvalho> penso em futuramente quando tiver um pouco
<luziel_Carvalho> mais de autonomia no linux,
<luziel_Carvalho> usar ele,
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas também quero ver umas distros brasileiras
<luziel_Carvalho> como a que o Monarquista
<luziel_Carvalho> me mostrou hoje...
<luziel_Carvalho> Livre S.O.
<luziel_Carvalho> 14 bis...
<Nilodanx52> rsrsrs
<Nilodanx52> minhas -distro-s são archlinux e ubuntu
<Nilodanx52> pra games só windows 7
<Nilodanx52> tem mize-ros 10gb aki
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum,
<luziel_Carvalho> Você usa um trial boot?
<luziel_Carvalho> putz...
<Nilodanx52> ñn
<luziel_Carvalho> ah tá...
<Nilodanx52> dual no not
<Nilodanx52> e so o arch n-o pc
<Oraculum> Nilodanx52: aí cara a lista completa com as reduções http://oraculum.blog.br/blogoraculum/index.php/2011/03/09/ubuntu-como-reduzir-o-brilho-da-tela-via-terminal/
<Nilodanx52> tanto no meu pc quanto no de -minha- namorada- é arch
<Nilodanx52> -vlw
<marmadeoli> Nilodanx52: por que arch?
<Nilodanx52> pq? pq é perfeito tudo -nele é lindo-
<Nilodanx52> amei ele
<luziel_Carvalho> Arch linux você tem que montar todos os dispositivos?
<marmadeoli> hummm não conheço a distro
<Nilodanx52> é a minha distro primária
<Nilodanx52> sim na mão
<Nilodanx52> sou mais arch -do -que slack
<Nilodanx52> e eu ja usei por muito tempo
<luziel_Carvalho> Slake
<marmadeoli> só uso ubuntu
<luziel_Carvalho> conheço,
<luziel_Carvalho> slake é fodão...
<Nilodanx52> sim sim
<Nilodanx52> muito
<marmadeoli> já instalei no passado um debian puro
<luziel_Carvalho> A maioria dos caras
<marmadeoli> e um FreBSD
<luziel_Carvalho> do viva o linux
<luziel_Carvalho> são slakianos,
<Nilodanx52> debian ñ uso e nem quero nada c-ontra ele mais ñ gosto
<Nilodanx52> sei sei
<Nilodanx52> rsrs
<marmadeoli> e nós somos ubutunianos? kkkk tá parecendo o Spok
<luziel_Carvalho> compreendo,
<luziel_Carvalho> Ubunteiros
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<marmadeoli> Nilodanx52: mas o ubuntu é um debian like
<Nilodanx52> sim sim
<marmadeoli> ubuntureiros parece outra coisa
<marmadeoli> kk
<luziel_Carvalho> Suse, também é legalzinho...
<Nilodanx52> por isso eu disse nada- contra
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<luziel_Carvalho> mas quando me disseram que a microsoft investia nel e
<Nilodanx52> não me ada-pitei
<luziel_Carvalho> desisti
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<marmadeoli> não me adapto é com o kde... seja me que sistema for
<luziel_Carvalho> Tenho aqui em casa o debian, o backtrack, o suse, o fedora, o kalango e o ubuntu...
<luziel_Carvalho> em cd...
<marmadeoli> fico perdido nele
<luziel_Carvalho> e já vi o mandriva, o slakware, o arch...
<luziel_Carvalho> e outros trocentos,
<luziel_Carvalho> mas todos eu fico meio perdido,
<marmadeoli> comprei o note com o Satux, achei muito parecido com o kubuntu... desisntalei e intalei o ubuntu
<luziel_Carvalho> só no ubuntu e
<luziel_Carvalho> back....
<luziel_Carvalho> que eu me adaptei mais
<Nilodanx52> tu usou o arch\?
<Nilodanx52> detalhe -no ubuntu que ta instalado -aki no not pode roda-r de bo-a no des-ktop?
<Nilodanx52> dig-o usan-do- o mesmo hd
<luziel_Carvalho> Nunca
<luziel_Carvalho> usei arch...
<luziel_Carvalho> arch não usei...
<Nilodanx52> sei sei
<Nilodanx52> virtualiza -pow sempre faço isso aki pra brincar
<Nilodanx52> auhsu-h
<Nilodanx52> no principio tudo -testo de-pois fica show de- usar
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: por que tá separando tanto as letras rapaz...?!
<Monarquista> :S
<luziel_Carvalho> eu tenho aqui o virtual box,
<luziel_Carvalho> hehehee
<luziel_Carvalho> a versão nova é bugada,
<Nilodanx52> meu teclado- ataca aki do- nor
<Oraculum> alguem aki usa o smuxi como client irc?
<Nilodanx52> not
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: outra coisa, nada que o ser humano invente é perfeito! ;)
<luziel_Carvalho> tive que retirar ela,
<Nilodanx52> kk
<Nilodanx52> é que é o bom
<luziel_Carvalho> virtualbox-3.2_3.2.0-61806~Ubuntu~lucid_i386
<Nilodanx52> mo-ti--vaç-ão infinita
<luziel_Carvalho> essa é a melhor versão.
<Nilodanx52> aki é de 6-4bits
<luziel_Carvalho> do virtualbox,
<luziel_Carvalho> a mais estável de todas que
<luziel_Carvalho> já usei...
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: ou desperdicio eterno... ;)
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> depen-de- de- que lado -do- muro vc se encontra
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<luziel_Carvalho> Ah eu tenho um mac aqui para máquinas "menos rosbustas"
<luziel_Carvalho> hehehee
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: nenhum lado eu sou o muro! :P
<Nilodanx52> =-O
<Nilodanx52> egocentrista!!!
<Nilodanx52> kkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> 8-)
<Nilodanx52> ;-)
<luziel_Carvalho> instalei aqui na minha deu um pau desgraçado..
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: sou do rio de janeiro baixada, vc é de onde man...?!
<luziel_Carvalho> esse mac...
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: \o/
<Nilodanx52> da bahia-
<luziel_Carvalho> \o/
<luziel_Carvalho> Eita só carnaval e axé
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> reconcávo
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: então é isso. :)
<Nilodanx52> kk
<luziel_Carvalho> dizem que aí nem existe mais rock in roll
<Nilodanx52> ñ gosto de- axé nem pagode -nem nada- dis-so dak-i da- bahia n
<luziel_Carvalho> a Bahia virou só axé agora,
<Nilodanx52> de-ve ser minha- casa é meu santuario
<Nilodanx52> ééé
<luziel_Carvalho> A música regional
<luziel_Carvalho> nem aparece
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: já tá irritando op tc do seu notbucha mano... :P
<luziel_Carvalho> nem a mpb, bahiana,
<luziel_Carvalho> Só algumas os músicos mais antigos,
<luziel_Carvalho> Não sei como Pitty conseguiu
<luziel_Carvalho> sair do anonimato
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> infeliz-mente poucos a-inda c-onseguem ser consientes e ter di-cernimento musical
<luziel_Carvalho> Rockeiro na Bahia deve sofrer à beça;
<Nilodanx52> di-ga ñ
<Nilodanx52> coisa que eu nem ligo
<Nilodanx52> pq se podem c-olocar um palânque no porta malas d-e um carro e fazer c-om que todos- suportem pagode
<Nilodanx52> -é pq aguentam o meu metal aki no mini system
<Nilodanx52> kkkk
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<luziel_Carvalho> hehehehe
<luziel_Carvalho> Eu gosto de Indie rock,
<luziel_Carvalho> e arranho uma guitarra de vez em quando,
<luziel_Carvalho> aqui no Maranhão...
<luziel_Carvalho> é um diacho de forró...
<Nilodanx52> min-ha -guitarra -ve-ndi ao -muleuqe da-ki da- rua
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas é uns forró
<Nilodanx52> forró é até legal com a nega
<luziel_Carvalho> desgraçado,
<luziel_Carvalho> sem raiz nenhuma,
<Nilodanx52> porem tudo -todoa hor-a é horr-ivel
<luziel_Carvalho> Aqui os caras já estragaram até sweet child o mine
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> lol
<Nilodanx52> pera vou pro cabooo
<luziel_Carvalho> O forró sem raiz á qualquer coisa menos forró...
<marmadeoli> n
<Nilodanx52> tbm acho-
<luziel_Carvalho> O calcinha preta
<luziel_Carvalho> aquilo ali,
<luziel_Carvalho> estragou tanta música
<luziel_Carvalho> que já perdi a conta,
<marmadeoli> putz
<marmadeoli> carnaval é a única época do ano que fico em paz na minha casa... Todos os vizinhos viajam e eu passo 4 dias sem ouvir forró nem axé
<marmadeoli> pena que acaba amanhã
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<Nilodanx52> normal
<Nilodanx52> aki nem isso aconte-ce
<Nilodanx52> pior que aki n-a cida-de- é tanto rítmo de- corno po-bre fudi-do-
<Nilodanx52> que vc de-ixa até de querer ñ acorda-r mais
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum,
<luziel_Carvalho> Eu ouço Odair José...
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas essas coisas de corno pós moderno,
<luziel_Carvalho> é só furada,
<Nilodanx52> kkk
<luziel_Carvalho> os caras dos brega antiga cantava em cabaré,
<luziel_Carvalho> hehehhehe
<luziel_Carvalho>                                          antigo*
<luziel_Carvalho> só nos inferninhos do nordeste
<luziel_Carvalho> Hey, as garotas não entram no chat?
<luziel_Carvalho> deste canal ?
<Nilodanx52> sei lá
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom,
<Nilodanx52> yutaka nunca mais vi
<luziel_Carvalho> temos que superfaturar isso aqui de garotas,
<luziel_Carvalho> ehehehe
<luziel_Carvalho> pelo menos para termos conversar diversificadas,
<luziel_Carvalho> conversas*
<Nilodanx52> detalhe.... que usa o ubuntu alfa ae?
<Nilodanx52> ta bom\?
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: o Daekdron ou sei lá como se escreve usa...
<Monarquista> o 11.04 alpha 3...
<luziel_Carvalho> Diancho,
<Nilodanx52> kk
<luziel_Carvalho> Quem está testando,
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<luziel_Carvalho> ?
<luziel_Carvalho> Vou esperar sair a estável para poder ver..
<Monarquista> eu não quero nem saber de unity no meu pc de macho, aqui só GNOMÃO veio de guerrilha! :D
<luziel_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx52> tipo testeui o unity e o gnome she-ll
<Nilodanx52> e são bons
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: nada contra o unity não, mas aqui só gnome!
<Nilodanx52> kk
<luziel_Carvalho> Mermão, vamos para uma distro nacional,
<luziel_Carvalho> O kurumim era decente,
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: se eu usar o Ubuntu 11 ( o que acho quase impossivel...) vou usar o Linux Mint 11 mesmo, que vai usar o GNOME 3! :D
<luziel_Carvalho> mas encerraram o projeto...
<Nilodanx52> mais o a putaria do gnome shell não ser conpativel com o compiz é verdade?
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom acho que isso é especulão..
<luziel_Carvalho> especulação*
<luziel_Carvalho> segundo o que os dois irão funcionar,
<luziel_Carvalho> li*
<Nilodanx52> dizem que o unity vai rodar no compiz e o shell no mitter
<luziel_Carvalho> normalment
<luziel_Carvalho> normalmente...*
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: eu vi que o unity é que tá com um bog que não aceita por enquanto o desktop cube não...
<Monarquista> bug...
<luziel_Carvalho> vixe...
<Nilodanx52> isso eu sei
<luziel_Carvalho> Será que os drivers via chrome9
<Nilodanx52> tava usando- e me irritei com isso
<luziel_Carvalho> têm no Ubuntu 11
<luziel_Carvalho> ?
<Nilodanx52> espero que sim
<Nilodanx52> pq ele ta sendo- de-senvolvido- pra rodar sem aceleração 3d
<Nilodanx52> -isso foi o que eu le ano passado-
<luziel_Carvalho> vixe...
<luziel_Carvalho> Tudo rodará sem aceleração?
<luziel_Carvalho> até o compiz?
<Monarquista> eu to muito bem servido... 3 opções pra mim escolher: Debian 6, Livre S.O. 14-Bis ou o LMDE! :D
<Nilodanx52> ññ
<Nilodanx52> v-c escolhe-
<Nilodanx52> com- -aceleração -ou sem
<Nilodanx52> imagine só!! se for merda- viu
<Nilodanx52> lll
<luziel_Carvalho> tô vendo....
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom eu queria mesmo usar uma distro do brasil
<Monarquista> das 3 só falta eu pegar o Livre S.O.! :)
<luziel_Carvalho> que seja legal e bem adapatável...
<luziel_Carvalho> adaptável*
<luziel_Carvalho> 14-bis é uma boa opção...
<Monarquista> se der mole meto lhe um boot dual aqui com o Debian 6 e o 14-Bis! :D
<luziel_Carvalho> hehehehe
<luziel_Carvalho> pode crer...
<Monarquista> vc conhecem o SF III 3rd Impact...?!
<Nilodanx52> bem ainda- prefiro o arch... de-po-is de- -configurar -o sistem-a -vc -vai- -p-ra -criação -do- -u-ser e da-i -i-n-stala -o -x- que dezejar
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: conhece man...?!
<Nilodanx52> ñ conhe-ço ñ que isso
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLKEcBVU5Ok
<Monarquista> LINDO!
<Monarquista> caraca, o Daigo sem nenhum traço de energia conseguiu engolir a Chun-li do carainha lá mano, que isso... 0o
<Monarquista> o cara é o best fighter game of the world na materia Street Fighter III
<Nilodanx52> tem como eu dar atalho pra um comando a ser execultado com o sudo sem pedi-r senha?
<Monarquista> eu desconheço...
<Nilodanx52> legal de-sconhe-ço tbm porem muitobom o que ele fez -mais ñ gpstp de- games de- fight-
<Monarquista> Nilodanx52: vc prefere o joguinhos tipo turma da monica...?!
 * Monarquista XD
<Nilodanx52> rpg
<Monarquista> śo brincando man... :p
<Monarquista> *só...
<Monarquista> eu também gosto desse estilo ai...
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Nilodanx52> boa
<Monarquista> Bom dia. ^^
<Andre_Gondim> .op Andre_Gondim
* Andre_Gondim changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 atual - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Andre_Gondim> .deop Andre_Gondim
<luziel_Carvalho> André Gondim?
<luziel_Carvalho> Está nesse canal do IRC?
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<Nilodanx52> fuuiiiiii
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: fiz uma solicitação para inscrição no Planeta Ubuntu, tu recebeu meu e-mail?
<Andre_Gondim> Oraculum, não, quem cuida do planeta é o Fábio ;)
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: é verdade confundi aqui, foi mals
<Wilson> Bom dia...
<luciano1> bom dia turma
<Wilson> Instalei Ubuntu Server 10.04 em um cliente... A resolução de tela esta muito alta. Como devo proceder para colocar a resolução em 800x600 ?
<williamy> Bom dia a todos!
<adorilson> williamy, bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<williamy> Alguém poderia me informar como ouvir  as músicas do link www.kboing.com.br no ubuntu?
<luciano1> Wilson, resolução não é coisa de ambiente Gráfico (X)?
<Wilson> Entao luciano... Creio que sim, porem a tela do console mostra as letras muito pequenas... Não sei como configurar para que me mostre as letras com maior visibilidade.
<luciano__> \q
<luciano__> \e
<luciano__> ?
<luciano__> quit
<luciano__> !quit
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quit' not found
<williamy> Quais os plungins necessários para ouvir músicas do link www.kboing.com.br?
<ffr76> williamy,pelo console?
<williamy> Não. Pela parte gráfica?
<williamy> Não consigo ouvir música do site www.kboing.com.br através do navegador Firefox.
<luciano1> wilson, você ja viu esse link? http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=71826.0
<adorilson> williamy, o que é necessário eu não posso lhe dizer com certeza. mas posso garantir que é possível sim. abri aqui e tá funcionando legal
<williamy> Adorilson, qual aplicativo foi utilizado para tocar as músicas?
<adorilson> williamy, ele abriu um popup no Firefox
<adorilson> disse q era necessário ter o Silverlight ou plugin para o Windows Media Player
<Wilson> Sim Luciano... Efetuei todos so procedimentos do link... mas não funcionou.
<adorilson> mas tocou mesmo assim
<williamy> Adorilson , são plugins do windows.
<williamy> Adorilson já tenho o complemento silverlight Plug-in e WMP Plug-in instalado no firafox.
<adorilson> williamy, eu sei. mas tou no ubuntun 10.10
<williamy> Porém quando acesso a pagina o POP é aberto porém não à som.
<adorilson> williamy, conferi aqui e tenho o plugin do WMP no FF
<luciano1> da uma olhada nesse outro aqui: fala em splash, mas como vc não terá outra tela depois, deve servir: http://www.guiadopc.com.br/dicas/14397/como-corrigir-a-tela-de-carregamento-boot-do-ubuntu-10-04.html
<adorilson> williamy, qual tua versao do Ubuntu ?
<luciano1> *Wilson
<zer0ne> gio_filth: yo nugget
<williamy> Adorilson, ver.10.10
<williamy> Adorilson, você possui instalado o complemento firefix novell-moonlight-3.99.0.2?
<adorilson> williamy, nao tenho nao
<williamy> Adorilson , vc consegue ouvir as músicas?
<adorilson> williamy, sim
<williamy> Já pedir a paciência , a dias estou tentando, mais sem êxito.
<adorilson> williamy, vc tem os dois plugins ?
<williamy> vou adicionar no fórum.
<williamy> Sim. estão listados no complemento do firefox.
<adorilson> williamy, será que não está dando conflito? vc reiniciou o FF depois de instala-los?
<williamy> Silverlight Plig-in ver. 4.0.51204.0 e windows Media Player Plung-in  10
<williamy> Sim.
<adorilson> williamy,  remova esse Silverlight
<williamy> quando desativei o link abriu pop informando que é necessario o plungin  estou baixando novamente
<adorilson> williamy, aqui tb disse q precisava. mas mesmo assim tocou
<adorilson> vc reiniciou o FF depois de remover ?
<adorilson> apenas feche esse aviso. aqui a musica comecou a tocar antes mesmo de eu fechar
<williamy> Adorilson, Grato pela atenção. Consegui ouvir a música.
<adorilson> williamy, \o/
<sagat> bom dia a todos
<sagat> eu tenho uma duvida sobre como fazer uma instalação de uma distro linux a partir de um hd externo (distro Ubuntu )
<sagat> obrigado
<zer0ne> é só seleciona o diretório raiz / para o HD externo durante a instalação
<zer0ne> selecionar*
<sagat> mas ai eu ficaria escravo do hd externo certo ? eu só gostaria de instalar o sistema a partir do hd ...
<sagat> entendeu zerone
<sagat> mas obrigado pela dica ja é um começo
<sagat> o zer0ne existe a possibilidade de conversarmos um pouco mais sobre o assunto ?
<luziel_Carvalho> Bom dia Galera!
<sagat> bom dia luziel
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> estou com problema para conexão via celular TIM usb conecta mas não navega alguem sabe algo?
<sagat> o ffr76 que distro que é ?
<ffr76> sagat ,Maverick
<sagat> e não da nenhuma msg
<sagat> qdo vc conecta
<sagat> vai no modo texto e digite lsusb
<sagat> e veja se aparece
<sagat> o dispositivo
<ffr76> sagat ,tudo normal
<sagat> ok
<ffr76> sagat ,conexão ok
<ffr76> mas o navegador não navega nem pinga em site
<liberie> tenta fazer ping no gateway
<liberie> e ve se esta ok
<sagat> a sim
<jump> aii
<liberie> e depois verifica o teu /etc/resolv.conf
<jump> alguem ai
<liberie> mas primeiro checa se voce consegue resposta do gateway
<liberie> nao nao jump ninguem aqui
<jump> sim, sim liberie todo mundo aii
<jump> até vc
<liberie> to nada :) e ilusao de otica
<jump> afinal vc  ta ou nao  ta ai
<jump> puts
<jump> hehe
<jump> algum cristão.. ateu.. ou sei lá... que use ubuntu 10.10  colou o uma placa wireless broadcom em modo monitor, mais precisamente usou o kismet
<ffr76> liberie,como faço para ver qual e o gtw?
<ffr76> liberie,ifconfig?
<FernandoBasso> route -n
<ffr76> FernandoBasso,valeu,vou verificar a noite em casa:..:>)
<godu> oi. onde se pode ver o código fonte de um software?
<GalegO> licensed: bola?
<licensed> GalegO, aew
<GalegO> licensed: uhehueue... caraio mano, o dgs me falou, nem acreditei q tu existe ainda no IRC !!
<GalegO> uhahuhuahua
<GalegO> viado saiiu
<wviana> boa tarde pessoal
<wviana> pessoal alguém sabe um modo de arrumar as videos rosados do youtube, eu arrumei bloqueando os cookies do youtube, mais agora eu não posso nem ver os videos em tele cheia, nem fazer login no youtube, alguma dica ?
<Ubuntu-BR> wviana: cara...  eu li sobre isso ontem!!!  mas como não tenho este problema eu deletei o artigo
<Ubuntu-BR> wviana: mas tem solução sim é é simples, apenas 1 comando no terminal...   dá uma procurada em sites sobre linux ou no Planeta Linux
<wviana> tipo eu tentei altas coisas, pod até ter sido isso que fez com que eu não consiga ver em tela cheia agora
<wviana> então como eu uso o chrome
<Ubuntu-BR> wviana: procura o artivo na net... tem o nome de video rosado no youtube
<wviana> ele tem o plugin ja instalado
<marmadeoli> o que é video rosado?
<wviana> no meu blog até tem um post sobre isso
<wviana> http://wvianafeeds.blogspot.com/2011/03/videos-rosados-no-you-tube-bug-do-flash.html#comments
<wviana> a minha solucão foi bloquear os cookies
<wviana> desculpa, as veses não é permitido postar links
<marmadeoli> ahhh..   no meu não ficou assim
<marmadeoli> vejo os videos do youtube normal
<marmadeoli> mas, no meu desktop (não no laptop) tem um probleminha chato tb... quando ponho em tela cheia o video para, só o video, não para o audio. Dái preciso minimizar e expandir, as vezes 3 ou 4 vezes para que funcione
<wviana> kk
<wviana> não tentei por insistencia nao
<wviana> vo tenta minimizar e expandir varias veses
<wviana> kkk
<marmadeoli> é muito chato isso... mas só acontece no desktop...
<Ubuntu-BR> wviana: tem um artigo na net com o comando pra resolver isso....  procure no planeta ubuntu
<wviana> nao é esse nao: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/03/videos-rosados-no-you-tube-bug-do-flash/  ??
<Ubuntu-BR> isso, esse mesmo
<Ubuntu-BR> tenta aí e diz se deu certo
<Ubuntu-BR> os comentários do artigo dizem que sim
<wviana> arumei pra ele nao fika rosa
<wviana> sem bloquerar os cookies
<wviana> instalando a versao antiga
<wviana> mais nao to conseguindo deixar em tela cheia
<wviana> em tela cheia toca so o audio
<wviana> opa
<wviana> negativo
<wviana> so a primeira vez
<wviana> ele foi certinho
<wviana> agora ficou rosa de volta
<wviana> tanto pequeno quanto tela cheia
<wviana> pelo menos ta rolando em tela cheia ( kkkk )
<wviana> q droga, é so bloquear os cookies que ele não fica rosa, em compensação, não fica em tela cheia
<wviana> estranho
<Ubuntu-BR> tem um cara lá que comentou sobre desabilitar a desaceleração de hardware
<wviana> agora perbi que os videos que tem propaganda
<wviana> nao rodao em tela cheia
<wviana> ja os que nao tem
<wviana> rodam
<wviana> estranho
<wviana> uhuulll
<wviana> deu certo
<wviana> xD
<wviana> realmente foi so desabilitar a aceleração por hardware
<wviana> obrigadao
<Ubuntu-BR> falow
<wviana> nem precisou mais bloquear os cookies
<wviana> brigadao
<wviana> pessoal, tenho que ir, mais tarde eu volto pra trocar ideias, abraço
<silfar> boa tarde
<giano> boa tarde preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano> alguém?
<giano> help
<giano>  preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano> alguém?
<giano>  preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano> como vejo a marca do meu touchpad?
<giano> alquém pode me ajudar?
<giano> ninguém?
<Eronides> pessoal tem como deixa as notas do tomboy em tela cheia?
<giano> preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano>  como vejo a marca do meu touchpad?
<giano>  alquém pode me ajudar?
<Wilson> *luciano1
<giano> preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano>   como vejo a marca do meu touchpad?
<giano> preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano>   como vejo a marca do meu touchpad?
<giano> preciso de ajuda meu touchpad não funciona ubuntu 10.04 já fuçei os forums e nada resolveu
<giano>  como vejo a marca do meu touchpad?
<giano>  alquém pode me ajudar?
<Sami> Giano, tudo bem? Você possui qual modelo de notebook?
<giano> <Sami>  é um netbook novadata
<Sami> checou se o seu netbook possui uma tecla de ativação/desativação do touchpad?
<giano> não sei onde fica isso
<GalegO> giano: fica em cima do touchpad
<giano> não tem
<GalegO> giano: pq não tenta o ubuntu 10.10 ou espera sair o 11.04 em abril? usa o Janelas por enquanto mesmo
<giano> meu so usuario linux já faz tempo windows não passa nem perto dos meus pcs
<giano>  como vejo a marca do meu touchpad?
<GalegO> giano: aaa entendi :) então cara não sei oq fazer então...
<giano> ja dei um lspci e lsusb e não aparece nada relacionado
<giano> tem alguma outra maneira de ver os dispositivos ou seja mais especificamente o touchpad
<Ubuntu-BR> giano: tenta achar em algum destes:   dmesg, lsattr, lscpu, lsdev, lshal, lsmod, lsof, lspci, lsscsi, lsusb
<giano> <Ubuntu-BR> não achei o estranho é que funcionava eu tive que reinstalar o ubuntu e dai não funcionou mais
<giano> lsmod retorna psmouse                63245  0
<Sami> Desculpe a demora, estou atendendo um cliente.
<giano> ok
<Sami> quando você usa o mouse externo funciona corretamente?
<giano> sim o mouse usb funciona
<Sami> Provavelmente está tecla do touchpad está como desativada, pois, o drive do touchpad funciona como genérico usb.
<Sami> perai que estou procurando alguma imagem para ver se acho aonde fica essa tecla.
<giano> ok
<Sami> me ajuda procurando em seu netbook, deve ficar próximo ao botão f12
<Sami> essa tecla deve estar embutida com alguma outra tecla sendo necessário apertar FN, o desenho deve lembrar o touchpad.
<giano> eu achei estranho porque funcionava derrepente parou de funcionar
<giano> é f3 mas não funcionou
<Raylton> gente alguém sabe se o novo driver open source do via vai vir no 11.04
<Raylton> ?
<datacrusher> pois é
<giano> <Sami> vou reiniciar o pc e já volto vamos ver se funciona
<datacrusher> pra estragar so tem um pre requisito
<Sami> você tem o modelo específico do netbook?
<Sami> não consegui achar nenhuma imagem.
<Raylton> gente?
<Sami> Raylton, eu não sei.
<Raylton> ok,
<giano> <Sami> obrigado voltou a funcionar valeu
<Sami> <giano> fico feliz
<Sami> Pessoal, quem tiver algum computador antigo que possa me doar, estou montando um server apache para criar uma hospedagem php gratuita.
<Raylton> jura
<Raylton> eu tinha um mas vendi a pouco tempo cara
<Sami> não vou usar comercialmente, vai ficar para teste de componentes e etc, para conseguir manipular melhor o servidor de testes sem ficar dependendo tanto de terceiros.
<Sami> <raylton> poxa que pena
<Raylton> tu programa php a muito tempo ?
<Sami> <raylton> me doaram um pentium III muito bom por sinal, porém, está com erro na mãe e não sobe frequentemente.
<Raylton> hum...
<Sami> próximo de dois anos, não é muito tempo.
<Raylton> eu tow a mais ou menso um ano
<Sami> antes era somente asp e asp.net
<Sami> html, xhtml, css.
<Sami> mas sempre voltando a tecnologias microsoft, hospedagem windows.
<Raylton> html acho que eu nasci sabendo
<GalegO> Sami: sei que é apenas pra testes mas, hoje em dia um PC novo com senprom vc monta com uns 500... se for peças usadas vc monta por mbem menos
<Sami> <galego> eu sei, problema que além de ganhar mal agora eu sou pai, ai estou sem $$ nenhum.
<Raylton> mas olha cara... eu gostei dessa ideia
<Raylton> escuta
<Raylton> nesse servidor tu pretende dar suporte a mysql?
<Sami> sim,
<Sami> como não pretendo ter muitos acessos, acredito que dá pra instalar um suporte de hospedagem completa.
<Sami> a idéia na verdade era conseguir mais de um computador
<Sami> pelo menos cinco computador, montar um cloud com xen.
<GalegO> Sami: entendi... aí complica mesmo... amigo meu está começando a estudar php como aplicativo desktop
<GalegO> parece interessante
<Sami> e subir em vm's diferentes o banco e o apache
<Raylton> mas e quanto a segurança?
<Sami> ai ficaria mais interessante, daria para gerenciar melhor os recursos.
<Raylton> todas as funções serão ativas por padrão
<Sami> porque embora eu consiga usam o wamps no windows e o apache em meu notebook.
<Sami> muitos usuários que estão começando, ou precisam instalar um server em seus desktops ou alugar um espaço.
<Sami> quase não se encontram hospedagem com php gratuito para testes.
<Sami> então a idéia é eu criar essa hospedagem para o pessoal conseguir brincar
<Sami> estudar php
<Sami> segurança de código
<Sami> tentar invadir a hospedagem
<Raylton> hehehe
<Sami> e agente ir melhorando ela até conseguir algo em que conseguimos juntos desenvolver um serviço.
<GalegO> Sami: eu uso o Xampp quando preciso fazer testes...
<Raylton> vai ser linux
<Raylton> ?
<GalegO> Sami: aaa aí sim... segunraça de código é outros 500 rsrsrs isso não da pra testar no pc de casa
<Sami> aham
<Sami> seria muito interessante
<Sami> agente sobe umas aplicações php
<Sami> e vamos divulgando, as pessoas vão tentando invadir e vamos aprendendo a defender todos juntos
<Raylton> cara é fenomenal essa ideia
<Sami> até a hora que com a colaboração e conhecimento de todos consigamos melhorar a segurança da hospedagem a deixando pronta para uso
<Sami> ai podemos começar a vender serviços de segurança
<Sami> a idéia da hospedagem não é ser usada comercialmente, muito menos compromisso com os dados ali armazenados.
<Sami> vai servir para furunfar mesmo, testar suas aplicações, componentes, ver o que presta o que não presta e também aroveitar para treinar segurança.
<GalegO> Sami: a idéia é boa quanto a aprendizagem, a brincadeira fica séria quando os verdadeiros hackers começarem a brincar tbm...
<Sami> desempenho.
<Sami> configuração, acho que vai ser legal.
<Sami> verdade, tem gente boa pra caramba.
<Sami> e isso seria muito interessante,
<Raylton> sabe eu jah programo a um tempinho bom... mas nunca consegui montar um servidor aqui por causa do roteamento
<GalegO> posso dizer q estou fazendo curso de segurança, mas tem outro nome.. :P
<GalegO> Raylton: ué pq? é a parte mais fpacil
<Sami> eu vou adquirir um livro que vi na saraiva, pena que não anotei o nome mas dei uma boa folheada e gostei bastante.
<Sami> é para estudar o lpi1 e lpi2
<Sami> eu vou correr hoje lá e comprar, porque como não sei o nome só lembro da cor verde, alguém pode tirar e eu não encontrar mais, pois, já procurei na net e não achei.
<Sami> mas moe totalmente uma configuração para servidor, eu acheio máximo e por apenas 89.90 cada um
<Raylton> hum...
<Raylton> vocês poderia escrever sobre rede tbm
<Raylton> pra ensinar a gente
<Raylton> na verdade eu não aprendi mais por preguiça
<Sami> configurações eu entendo mas com windows server, preciso aprender agora no linux,
<Raylton> e falta de tempo
<Sami> eu já montei alguns squid com coyote, mas nada muito profissional, quero me especializar.
<Raylton> estou escrevendo um programinhas
<Sami> quando trampei na locaweb criei paixão por linux, lá eu vi na pratica a diferença e me apaixonei.
<Raylton> sim
<Raylton> linux eh apaixonante
<Sami> <raylton> você é de onde?
<Sami> <raylton> realmente eu não largo por nada agora, nossa muito bom.
<Raylton> sou da bahia, e vc?
<Sami> eu era apaixonado por windows na época do dos, agora com toda essa interface gráfica fica meio chato.
<Raylton> tem rasão
<Sami> tudo fica mais fácil para o programador se trabalhar direto no terminal
<Raylton> sem divida...
<Raylton> tu tem conta irc?
<Sami> claro que a interface ajuda, mas na maioria dos casos gera uma confusão danada, eu prefiro usar tudo na unha e deixar para alguém adaptar no layout
<Sami> não ainda não
<Sami> eu estava lendo sobre isso hoje
<Sami> por hora eu só uso msn
<Sami> eu sou aqui de são paulo
<Raylton> melhor criar pra a gente saber que eh você
<Sami> estou com um plano bem interessante e acho que podemos conversar, quanto a sistemas de automação comercial.
<Sami> eu vou me orientar de como fazer isso e crio sim
<Sami> é a primeira vez que uso aqui
<Raylton> aaa
<Raylton> tu participa de alguma comunidade linux
<Raylton> viva o linux
<Sami> é bem legal, pena que não dá pra mandar mensagem privada, assim se conversarmos muitos depois atrapalha para os outros acompanharem a conversa.
<Raylton> br-linux
<Sami> ainda não
<Raylton> ops da pra mandar mensagem privada sim
<Sami> sério
<Sami> como?
<Raylton> clica no nome da pessoa e pede pra abrir uma janela
<Sami> nossa que legal rs
<Raylton> não viu a mensagem privada que lhe mandei ?
<Sami> como não diferencia a seta do mouse eu não havia percebido
<Sami> não
 * Raylton qual o cliente irc que deve tá usando 
<Raylton> qual o seu cliente irc
<Raylton> ?
<Sami> <raylton> agora estou no trabalho, estou usando apenas o msn.
<Sami> estou no ruindows vista rs
<Raylton> sim mas qual cliente?
<Raylton> mirc?
<Sami> o messenger mesmo
<Raylton> aaa
<Raylton> por isso
<Sami> não sei se respondi certo rs
<giano> instala o x-chat tem para windows
<Raylton> eh
<Raylton> tow no xchat
<giano> ai vc manda mensagem privada
<griphown> alguém ai já está usando o naty ?
<Raylton> eu não
<Daekdroom> Eu estou
<Raylton> acabei de baixar
<giano> não só uso LTS
<Sami> vou instalar
<griphown> tá funcionando tudo ?
<griphown> achoq ue vou atualizar aqui
<Sami> mas tenho que fazer isso em casa aqui agente não tem permissão de instalar nada mo chato
<rootpt> Alguem me pode resumir o que se trata o Ubuntu One?! pff
<Daekdroom> griphown, o Unity tá me dando tanta dor de cabeça.
<Daekdroom> É melhor usar o Classic GNOME
<griphown> é tipo o dropbox (repositório online de arquivos)
<griphown> Daekdroom, nem me fala eu tou triste comprei um positivo por 700 conto e é tudo sys aqui maior bosta
<giano> sou fã do gnome não troco por outro gerenciador
<Sami> gnome é bem melhor mesmo
<griphown> Daekdroom, mas tá funcionando de boa o unity-2d
<Daekdroom> griphown, eu tenho uma ATI
<Daekdroom> Eu não tenho usado o unity-2ds
<Daekdroom> *2d
<griphown> Daekdroom, eita
<Sami> ao menos eu achei mais fácil, sem falar que na locaweb o pessoal reclamava de alguns problemas com o KDE.
<Daekdroom> O problema do Unity é que ele está meio cru mesmo.
<griphown> Daekdroom, sim tem o unity-2d ou unity-qt
<Daekdroom> griphown, eu sei que tem
<Daekdroom> Eu falei que "não tenho usado"
<Daekdroom> i.e. EU não usei
<Sami> pessoal alguém tem essa série nova de processadores intel
<Sami> os core com gráficos embarcados,
<Sami> eu compri um notebook da dell um i3
<asasasas> faz muita diferença core i3 pra core i5?
<giano> tenho um corei3
<Sami> tipo embora o vídeo funciona bem dá pra perceber uma falta consideravel de performance por falta de driver,
<asasasas> a diferença de um notebook com i3 pra um netbook com atom parece ser pequena
<Daekdroom> Sami, mas o vídeo funciona com aceleração 3D ou é tudo no processador?
<Sami> até onde sei é tudo no processador
<asasasas> *diferença do preço
<griphown> Eita, tipo assim o unity para notebook de 14 polegada ele é animal, para economizar espaço. Mas meu desktop com monitor de 23, não coloquei o unity não
<giano> tenho um desk core i3 e um net atom e nos dois funciona aceleração 3d muito bem
<Daekdroom> griphown, eu estou usando o unity, mas acho que vou para o gnome shell quando este estiver usável.
<asasasas> netbook nos USA tá menos de 300 U$ o.O aqui num Ponto Frio ou Casas Bahia é 999R$
<rootpt> Alguem me pode resumir o que se trata o Ubuntu One?! pff
<Sami> <fisico> culpa de nossas leis tributárias. rs
<Daekdroom> rootpt, é para guardar seus arquivos "nas nuvens"
<Daekdroom> Daí você instala o UbuntuOne em outro computador e pode manter pastas sincronizadas
<Sami> <rootpt> até aonde eu sei, serve para você tratar seus dados nas nuvens.
<Raylton> perdi algo?
<rootpt> Daekdroom, nas nuvens!? :F
<Sami> pessoal ainda não tenho IRC se quiserem me add no msn
<Sami> samihenrique@hotmail.com
<Raylton> Sami, tem gmail ?
<Daekdroom> rootpt, é.
<Sami> <rootpt> nuvens é o conceito de cloud computing
<rootpt> Sim.. isso sei..
<rootpt> Mas eh tipo um sistema de backups?!
<Sami> não necessariamente
<Daekdroom> Não é bem backup.
<Sami> quando falamos nas nuvens que dizer que seus dados estão na internet e não em seu espaço físico.
<Daekdroom> Você guarda os arquivos que você precisa em vários computadores.
<rootpt> Desculpem a minha ignorancia e desde ja' obrigado pela vossa ajuda.
<Sami> normalmente empresas que usam cloud computing alugam espaços nos servidores virtualizados de terceiros para hospedagem informações.
<Sami> ou serviços
<Sami> aplicativos.
<rootpt> Ja' estou a perceber..
<Raylton> rootpt, quer dizer que vc aperta um botão e salva seus aquivos em um site de hospedagem
<Daekdroom> Mas Ubuntu One não é só salvar seus arquivos num site
<Sami> cloud computing se resume em usar recursos de computação, seja tanto, para espaço físico em disco ou mesmo uma area de trabalho em sistema operacional escolhido, em um hardware que não está em sua empresa.
<Daekdroom> Ele faz isso automaticamente com as pastas que você quer.
<Raylton> alguém é  da wikipedia?
<Sami> <rootpt> recomendo ler sobre cloud computing, eu venho acompanhando desde meados de 2007 a 2008 e é um assunto crescente.
<rootpt> No nautilus numa pasta qualquer aparece sempre Ubuntu One e mais ah frente sincronizar esta pasta
<rootpt> Sami, ok muitíssimo obrigada
<Sami> tem uma boa documentação no ubuntu.com sobre o ubuntu one
<Sami> seria interessante dar uma olhada para pegar referências de tecnologias e agregar conhecimento
<Sami> tem muitos vídeos sobre cloud computing, vai ser necessário entender esse termo para depois compreender a missão do ubuntu one.
<Raylton> ninguem da wikipedia ?
<Raylton> ou que programa pra wordpress
<Raylton> ?
<Sami> pessoal que entrou agora, se alguém tiver uma máquina antiga que possa me doar.
<Raylton> eh que atualmente eu programo no mediawiki(motor da wikipedia) e queria conhecer alguém da wordpress
<Sami> vou montar uma hospedagem php para testes alheios lá em casa.
<Sami> mediawiki é bem legal
<Sami> eu tentei implantar na empresa que trabalho, porém, sem sucesso com os cabeças duras.
<Raylton> eu escrevendo uma extensão pra ele
<Raylton> *eu estou
<Raylton> olha aqui
<Raylton> http://svn.wikimedia.org/viewvc/mediawiki/trunk/extensions/BookManager/
<Sami> <raylton> dá mo trabalho personalizar a mediawiki né?
<Raylton> sim, e não
<Raylton> o que dá trabalho mesmo é aprender a api
<Raylton> mas depois que tu aprende é só alegria
<Raylton> (o que não quer dizer que é menos complicado)
<GalegO> Sami:  vc usa o Firefox correto? Baixa o addon chamado Chatzilla :D é oq eu uso, é um cliente IRC p/ firefox
<Sami> <galego bacana>
<Sami> eu uso o chrome aqui mas vou procurar, deve ter similar.
<GalegO> Sami: assim vc não precisa instalar mais nada no seu pc, já que o browser hj em dia vc deixa o dia inteiro ligado msm
<Raylton> olha... Sami, o código do core da extensão é esse oh ? http://svn.wikimedia.org/viewvc/mediawiki/trunk/extensions/BookManager/BookManager.body.php?revision=83164&view=markup
<GalegO> aaa pro chrome eu não sei se existe memsmo
<Sami> vou procurar
<Sami> a identação do código está muito bom
<Sami> bacana está fazendo com OO
<GalegO> Sami: tudo que eu preciso hj em dia tenho em forma de extenssão pro Firefox, não  troco de browser tão cedo :)
<Sami> verdade
<Sami> as extensões quebra um galho danado
<Sami> addons
<Sami> eu adoro
<Sami> no chorme eu tinha vários pra twitter e uma série de coisas
<Sami> ruim que os do chrome pesam e travam muito o browser
<Sami> no firefox não testei muitos se não alguns para youtube e etc...
<Raylton> tem que ser, se não fizer boa identação eles não aceitam no servidor do mediawiki
<Raylton> mas vou indo gente
<Sami> <raylton> mas ficou muito bom, depois eu vou analisar o código.
<GalegO> Sami:  pra mim só faltam criar uma extenssão p/ banco de dados :P Um SQL Developer p/ firefox ficaria legal :P mas ao mesmo tempo acho q muito pesado
<Sami> <raylton> prazer em conhece-lo
<Raylton> Sami, prazer é meu
<Sami> <galego> sql é legal no terminal
<Raylton> talvez no fim de semana eu apareça por aqui
<Sami> <raylton> a idéia da hospedagem vai acontecer
<Sami> me adiciona no msn
<Sami> assim não perdemos contato
<Sami> samihenrique@hotmail.com
<GalegO> Sami: não gosto, SQL Developer vc tem tudo na mão a uns cliques...
<Raylton> sami: vou add no gmail
<Raylton> eu não uso msn
<Sami> samihenrique@gmail.com
<Sami> eu uso aqui por causa do trabalho
<Raylton> ok
<Sami> eu estou mudando meu site para padrões html5
<Raylton> hum...
<GalegO> hahuauha... eu tenho que usar tudo :P MSH, Skype, Google talk e IRC
<Sami> ai depois vamos conversando, tem muito assunto para colocar em prática
<GalegO> *MSN
<Sami> aqui é bem por ai
<Sami> nós damos suporte para uma tecnologia
<Sami> e eu desenvolvo e cuido do banco de dados
<Sami> quem aqui é de são paulo?
<GalegO> Sami: eu sou
<Sami> bacana
<Raylton> sami: se quiser me enconthttp://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Usuário:Raylton_P._Sousarar pode me mandar um recado aqui tb
<Sami> você participa da ubuntu br sp?
<GalegO> não, sou só entisiasta Linux, nada de conhecerdor a fundo
<Raylton> *sami: se quiser me encontrar pode me mandar um recado aqui tb  http://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Usuário:Raylton_P._Sousa
<Raylton> eu sempre tow por lá
<Raylton> galera foi bom conversar com vocês
<GalegO> gosto de brincar com ele e aprender a me virar... pq eu implemento softwares em java... então vira e mexe aparece projeto em Linux então tenho q dar meus pulos
<datacrusher> o/
<Raylton> fui
<Sami> <raylton> obrigado raylton, valeu pelo bom papo.
<Raylton> blz =D
<Sami> <raylton> quando aparecer aqui me chame, ai você me ajuda a colocar em pratica a hospedagem
<Sami> eu vou correndo atrás da máquina aqui
<Sami> até mais raylton
<Sami> <galego> eu estou começando agora com o linux e também a me atualizar com as novas coisas que vem aparecendo.
<Sami> estou correndo atrás de aprender muita coisa e a comunidade ubuntu pelo visto tem muito a ajudar, estou amando o projeto.
<GalegO> Sami: hehehe é legal sim :) P/ aprender eu aconselho vc ir pro Debian :) Além de ser a base do ubuntu, tem menos coisas "mastigadas"
<GalegO> se vc quiser sr mais hardcore, tem o Slakware e o Mint (se não me engano)... São os mais difíceis se vc gostar de desafios, ou poderá se frustrar por tamanha dificudade, por isso eu gosto do debian, seria um meio termo
<GalegO> *Slacware
<GalegO> maldito carnaval... to com sono ainda
<GalegO> Slackware
<vitorh2m> boa tarde
<vitorh2m> sou novato por aqui
<Sami> <vitorh2m> Boa tarde,
<Sami> <galego> realmente, mas o ubuntu está suprindo bem.
<vitorh2m> estou aqui para aprender a usar esse canal
<Sami> porque no final o apache, squid, iptables e etc... é a mesma coisa pra qualquer um deles ai essa questão da distribuição fica mais para efeitos de desktop
<Sami> o terminal mesmo muda algumas particularidades e depois fica tudo ótimo, é bom saber que usando o ubuntu nós temos uma comunidade bem ativa disposta em ajudar e muito contéudo na internet
<Sami> eu queria fazer um EAD da 4linux.
<GalegO> é isso mesmo :) tem coisas que só o ubuntu tem, visando o usuário final, nunca vi a versão p/ desktop
<vitorh2m> Sami, também penso em fazer
<GalegO> ops
<GalegO> versão p/ servidor
<GalegO> rsrsrsr
<vitorh2m> rsrs
<vitorh2m> GalegO, Sami vocês são de onde?
<GalegO> Sampa
<vitorh2m> capital?
<Sami> <vitorh2m> sampa
<Sami> isso
<vitorh2m> legal
<vitorh2m> hehe
<vitorh2m> eu sou de Goiânia
<Sami> longinho eim rs
<vitorh2m> é sim
<vitorh2m> vocês fazem faculdade?
<GalegO> vitorh2m: hahuhaa... conhece Edéia, Maurilândia ?
<Sami> <vitorh2m> nossa nunca nem ouvi falar rs
<vitorh2m> conheço não
<GalegO> vitorh2m: nem queira... hahaha interior de Goias... ja fiz projeto lá
<Sami> <vitorh2m> pena que os cursos de formação linux são caros né, mas tenho vontade de fazer.
<vitorh2m> também acho caro agora
<vitorh2m> mas tem retorno
<vitorh2m> assim, eu sou aluno do curso de Sistema de Informação
<vitorh2m> na minha faculdade só tem eu que uso linux/ubuntu
<vitorh2m> e na cidade de Goiânia, não conheço ninguém que seja usurário do ubuntu constante igual eu
<Sami> <vitorh2m> caramba, mas usar linux é um diferencial mesmo, poucas pessoas tem habilidade e vontade de pesquisar e obter conhecimento, portanto optam pelo mais pratico. (Windows) rs
<Sami> <vitorh2m> eu estou com um projeto de hospedagem php grátis, só estou esperando a doação de um computador.
<vitorh2m> sério?
<vitorh2m> rsrs
<giano> vale a pena eu instalar o ubuntu amd64 num corei3 com 2gb de ram?
<vitorh2m> se tivesse grana te bancava hehe
<vitorh2m> nunca testei
<Sami> <vitorh2m> sim, porque existem poucas hospedagens php grátis, a idéia não é comercializar ou então me comprometer com os dados e desempenho da hospedagem
<vitorh2m> só usei até hoje 32bits
<Sami> mas vai servir para todos nós termos aonde testar os componentes e mecetes de segurança e etc...
<Sami> a idéia é uma hospedagem colaborativa
<Sami> rsrs
<vitorh2m> entendo
<vitorh2m> meus estudo é focado mais no JSP
<vitorh2m> giano, faz o teste ai
<Sami> <vitorh2m> por hora a idéia é apache com mysql
<giano> Andre_Gondim  vale a pena eu instalar o ubuntu amd64 num corei3 com 2gb de ram?
<Sami> <vitorh2m> mas quem sabe para frente não subimos um tomcat ou jbooss
<Sami> *jboss
<vitorh2m> tomcat é bom
<Andre_Gondim> giano, vale sim, há o ganho de ser amd64
<vitorh2m> jbooss eu não conheço
<giano> mas vai usar mais ram não vai?
<vitorh2m> alguém aqui de Goiânia?
<vitorh2m> rsrs
<vitorh2m> não que meus novos amigos de Sampa, não seja compensativos, quando eu precisar de informações
<vitorh2m> mas é só curiosidade mesmo
<vitorh2m> giano,
<vitorh2m> vai usar mais memória não
<Andre_Gondim> giano, não necessariamente
<giano> Andre_Gondim e num netbook atom 1.66 1gb de ram
<Sami> <giano> sim, mas como a idéia não é ter muitos acessos acho que não vai superlotar.
<vitorh2m> o 64 consegui escalar a memória
<giano> vou testar aqui
<Andre_Gondim> vitorh2m, tu fazes parte do time local do Ubuntu?
<Sami> imagina se com a hospedagem colaborativa nós conseguirmos com uma máquina simples, gerar um servidor que suporte todas as tecnologias para uma quantidade de acesso
<giano> e num netbook atom 1.66 1gb de ram
<Sami> usando uma boa segurança, queryes eficientes, programação eficiente.
<Sami> agente fica tilindo e conseguimos montar uma equipe pra vender serviços.
<Sami> usar o netbook de server não aguenta.
<Andre_Gondim> vitorh2m, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-go
<vitorh2m> valeu Andre_Gondim
<giano> amd64  num netbook atom 1.66 1gb de ram sera que vale?
<rootpt> Tem pastas que no menu (botao direito do rato em cima dela) n aparece a opçao para sincronizar com o Ubuntu One, porquê?!
<giano> Andre_Gondim amd64  num netbook atom 1.66 1gb de ram sera que vale?
<Sami> <giano>  você quer instalar a versão amd64 no seu netbook?
<Andre_Gondim> giano, só testando, mas acho que sim
<Andre_Gondim> giano, se o netbook for dual
<giano> Sami sim
<Sami> <giano> eu acho que o processador não tem instruções sulficientes.
<giano> é dual
<Sami> como a idéia é usar apenas aplicativos básicos, esses processadores são privados de uma série de instruções.
<Sami> mas porque você quer usar o amd64?
<Sami> se tiver menos de 3gb de ram e não tiver nenhum objetivo com programação 64bits, fica com o i386 mesmo.
<giano> pois ouvi falar quefica mais rapido
<vitorh2m> eu sempre tenho dois pc's um para teste, e outro para usar
<vitorh2m> sei que nem todos tem essa opç
<Sami> <vitorh2m> antes eu tinha um pc bruto e um notebook, agora com filho e contas absurdas para pagar, é somente o notebook.
<Sami> se não minha hospedagem já estava no ar e ainda de quad core rs
<thotypous> boa tarde, estou com problemas para enviar alguns pacotes para minha PPA, o launchpad não gerou o Release.gpg, então o apt-get reclama que os pacotes não estão assinados
<vitorh2m> mas se você Sami puder fazer os teste
<Sami> <giano> vai ficar mais rápido em certas condições, exemplo.
<thotypous> como posso fazer para que o launchpad gere a assinatura? preciso reenviar os pacotes? preciso aumentar a versão deles ou tem alguma forma de forçar um rebuild?
<Sami> <giano> o processador ter todas as instruções necessárias para subir o S.O, os aplicativos utilizados serem preparados para tal.
<Sami> se não, mesmo tendo instalado uma versão 64bits, os aplicativos vão rodar em 32bits, ai da no mesmo.
<giano> ok
<Sami> tem a versão netbook para ubuntu também, eu não sei o que muda necessáriamente, mas vou dar uma olhada depois.
<giano> vou instalar só no desktop corei3
<Sami> no i3 deve ficar tilindo
<Sami> eu tenho i3 e uso o i386 mesmo.
<Sami> roda legal
<giano> não muda nada e o unity é horrivel
<Sami> bem legal rs
<giano> valeu sami
<thotypous> eu uso o netbook-launcher-efl
<Andre_Gondim> thotypous, talvez seja melhor perguntar no #launchpad ou no #ubuntu
<thotypous> gostou dele
<Andre_Gondim> thotypous, ou se o Ayrton tiver aí
<thotypous> Andre_Gondim: já tentei, o #launchpad tá deserto, e o #ubuntu tá cheio demais :~
<Sami> eu li aqui parece ser bem limitado, esse ubuntu light ai rs
<giano> vou la pro desk instalar o amd64 tomara que fique melhor
<Sami> <vitorh2m> vou correr atrás de testar sim
<GalegO> giano: cara netbook é uma praga de lento rsrsrs... Tive um, não aguentei e vendi... melhor colocar a versão especial pra netbook mesmo do que se aventurar numa versão 64bits
<vitorh2m> legal
<vitorh2m> eu sempre faço isto
<vitorh2m> por isto mantenho dois pc's
<vitorh2m> rsrs
<thotypous> Andre_Gondim: responderam lá :D é pq é o meu primeiro pacote, e ele compilou mais rápido que o processo de geração da chave haha
<vitorh2m> meu xchat esta me dizendo (+LPcnft ##por_favor_registre-se)
<vitorh2m> alguém sabe me dizer o que devo fazer?
<Sami> <vitorh2m> eu uso vm
<vitorh2m> legal
<vitorh2m> rsrs
<Andre_Gondim> thotypous, :D
<thotypous> Andre_Gondim: ele mandou eu fazer alguma coisa qualquer no repositório, tipo copiar um pacote, apagar, ou mandar um novo
<thotypous> que aí o Release.gpg será gerado
<Andre_Gondim> jóia
<vitorh2m> fiz pesquisa sobre esse IRC, instalei o XChat, e só loguei não me pediu senha, nem registro no do irc, é só isto mesmo?
<Sami> <vitorh2m> depois preciso me incluir nesse irq
<Sami> irc
<GalegO> Andre_Gondim: não quero te atrapalhar, mas, o que você acha da Canonical tentar impor uma nova interface e posteriormente trocar o Xorg pelo wayland, um projeto ainda em alpha...
<GalegO> nova interface = Unity
<vitorh2m> ué, Sami você já não é cadastrado?
<Andre_Gondim> GalegO, há uma confusão muito comum com a Canonical, ela não impõe, ela é a empresa que dá suporte a comunidade Ubuntu, mas ela não manda. O Ubuntu é feito pela comunidade, e há diversos grupos
<Andre_Gondim> tem o time de desenvolvimento que se junta e resolve, e decidem o que vai ser feito
<Sami> sou nada vitor, eu estou usando isso aqui pela primeira vez rs
<GalegO> Andre_Gondim: sim concordo, me expressei mal (até pq os cargos dentro da comunidade são por "Meritocracia"), o que eu quiz dizer é que ela meio vai na contra mçao de todos, acha o KDE muito pesado e briga com o Gnome e passa a desenvolver sua própria interface...
<vitorh2m> pessoal vou indo, volto mais ai depois, vou ler mais sobre como utilizar o canal aqui, de inicio eu até que gostei, dos meus primeiros minutos de IRC. Abraços a todos
<Andre_Gondim> GalegO, o time de designer acha o Unity legal, sugeriu ao time do GNOME, o GNOME não quis levar adiante...
<Andre_Gondim> GalegO, o Unity não é uma nova interface, é e sempre será GNOME, só so shell que será unity e não gnome-shell
<GalegO> Andre_Gondim: entendi, seria um mod do Gnome
<GalegO> pensei que fosse algo uma interface nova, um novo concorrente do Gnome e KDE
<Andre_Gondim> GalegO, http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/10/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narhwal-nao-abandonara-o-gnome/
<giano> Andre_Gondim quero fazer um compartilhamento de arquivos entre meu net e o desktop que monte automaticamente no boot como as redes domésticas no windows tem como? faço pelo samba?
<thotypous> GalegO: não considero imposição... eu não gostei do unity e voltei para o netbook-launcher-efl quando atualizei para o 10.10.. o usuário sempre pode escolher sua shell preferida
<Andre_Gondim> giano, tem sim, dá uma pesquisada sobre smbfs se não me engano, faz tempo que fiz isso
<giano> ok
<Sami> <giano> só compartilhar no servidor e no caso do windows monta uma tarefa com net use
<Sami> tem que usar o samba se for usar o linux como servidor.
<giano> viu OBS os dois pcs com ubuntu tem como?
<thotypous> GalegO: quanto ao X, tem que ser substituido pelo wayland mesmo. o X foi criado tendo em vista display remoto, por isso ele foi feito do jeito que é, acontece que na época as interfaces eram bem simples, não sei se vc já viu coisas do tipo xedit, mas é uma ideia do tipo de interface que era utilizada na época
<giano> eu uso via ssh mas toda vez tem que ir em conectar ao servidor e colocar asenha e papapa eu quero uma coisa automatica que nem no ruwindows
<GOG_> alguem sabe me dizer qual seria o programa que usa no ubunto pra  aprender a fazer algoritmos
<giano> tem como?
<thotypous> GalegO: nessa época as pessoas conseguiam usar X remoto em conexão de modem, hoje em dia fica lento até em rede local dependendo do tipo de interface que a pessoa está utilizando
<thotypous> GalegO: por isso foi criado NX, VNC, RDP... hoje em dia é complicado usar X remoto
<thotypous> GalegO: ou seja, não tem mais sentido o X do jeito que foi criado, é necessária uma nova arquitetura gráfica
<GalegO> voltei :)
<Andre_Gondim> GOG_, qual a linguagem?
<Sami> <giano> só dá pra ficar logado 15minutos no máximo que eu me lembro, acho que não tem como alterar o time out.
<GalegO> thotypous: entendi... só espero que o desempenho melhore consideravelmente
<Sami> se for de ubuntu para ubuntu por ssh acredito que não tem como alterar o timeout
<GalegO> e as empresas de soluções gráficas também ajudem com seu drivers... pq hoje em dia é sofrível jogo no linux
<Sami> <giano> tem que ver se alguém aqui faz idéia.
<GOG_> Andre_Gondim: no caso seria como si fosse um programa para ensinar a programar
<GOG_>  Andre_Gondim  como o visualg  que roda no windows
<Andre_Gondim> GOG_, desconheço, mas qualquer hora vou pesquisar
<thotypous> GalegO: os drivers da nvidia são excelentes, e mesmo que ninguém jogasse no linux, continuariam existindo, porque tem muita gente que faz computação científica com placas da nvidia e precisa desses drivers, e a maioria do povo de computação científica usa linux
<GOG_> blz valeu!!
<GalegO> thotypous: mas o problema é que eu só uso Windows hj por causa de jogo
<GalegO> nao gosto de video game
<GalegO> meu negócio é PC
<GalegO> cara to indo meu fretado vai sair
<GalegO> abs
<thotypous> boa viagem
<giano> Sami a verdade é que quero criar a rede assim por causa da minha mãe ela enche o saco porque pelo ssh tem que digitar as informaçoes toda ves que vai conectar
<Sami> sua mãe usa linux?
<giano> sim
<Sami> * cara.....io
<Sami> rs
<Sami> família hacker rs
<giano> o netbook é dela com ubuntu
<thotypous> minha mãe usa mandriva haha
<Sami> caramba
<thotypous> mulher costuma gostar mais de kde
<Sami> tenho medo da mãe de vocês rs
<thotypous> e o kubuntu é ruim
<Sami> minha mãe usa brastemp e olha lá rs
<Sami> eu vou experimentar depois o kde
<Sami> eu testei uma vez mas não curti e o pessoal na locaweb não curtia tbm
<Sami> o gnome é gnome não tem como rs
<giano> e minha vó que aprendeu a usar o pc agora na verdade ta aprendendo e direto no linux
<Sami> giano, família sinistra
<Sami> rs
<giano> odeio o kde questão de gosto
<Sami> eu não tenho nada contra mas prefiro o gnome
<giano> adoro gnome e ja estou bem familiarizado sempre usei
<thotypous> eu não gosto de kde nem de gnome, só uso gnome no netbook pq o netbook-launcher-efl é em cima dele
<Sami> o bom do gnome é que depois você pega um mac e não tem tantas dificuldades
<thotypous> mas em computador com tela maior prefiro ambientes tiling, principalmente ion3
<Sami> <thotypous> vc usa o que
<Sami> não conheço
<thotypous> com os aplicativos do rox fica fera :D
<Sami> dahora o ion3 visualzinho meio netbeans dos programas
<Sami> alias nem sei se é ion3 agora estou na dúvida da imagem que achei rs
<thotypous> o autor do ion3 surtou e largou o linux haha começou a usar windows
<Sami> caramba
<Sami> tem um porque disso?
<thotypous> sim, ele ficou com raiva das distribuições
<thotypous> começou pq faziam modificações no software dele antes de distribuir e ele não gostava, pq achava que ele que ia ficar com má fama se as modificações causassem bugs no programa
<thotypous> aí ele começou a exigir que o pessoal modificasse o nome do programa se fizesse modificações nele, parecido com o que existe no firefox
<thotypous> o problema é que todo mundo levou ele a mal e começou a xingá-lo, mas isso tb pq ele não era nem um pouco educado nas listas de discussão
<Sami> caramba
<thotypous> aí tem uns caras continuando o ion3 em um projeto chamado anion3
<thotypous> mas isso de interface depende muito do gosto da pessoa e tb do tipo de uso que ela faz do computador
<thotypous> eu não iria sugerir um ion3 pra minha mãe, por exemplo
<giano> nem eu ela gosta de gnome
<Sami> verdade
<thotypous> acho que pra maioria dos usuários a interface padrão do ubuntu é muito boa
<thotypous> incluindo essa nova com o unity
<Sami> sim
<thotypous> meu cunhado por exemplo curtiu muito o unity
<Sami> para mim ficou ótima, me adaptei muito bem
<thotypous> no 10.10 no netbook dele
<ShadowBelmolve> alguem sabe onde eu acho a 'LGPL 3 para leigos'?
<giano> eu não gostei vou continuar com gnome
<thotypous> já eu não me adapto, pelo mesmo motivo q não me adaptei ao OSX
<giano> o 10.10 ficou uma travera no meu netbook por isso to com o 10.04 se bem que prefiro os LTS
<giano> viu eu instalei o ubuntu amd 64 no desktop e ja saiu cumendo 750 mb de ram o i386 sai a 250
<giano> ta tipo xp cumendo um monte de ram
<Sami> eu morro de vontade de ter um mac
<Sami> mais pela beleza mesmo
<Sami> eu acho muito louco
<thotypous> SO de 64 bits come mais memória mesmo
<giano> instala no pc tem como eu tinha um p4 com snow leopard
<thotypous> mas 64 bits é brutalmente mais rápido
<giano> retail com atualizações e tudo no forum hmtb já tem um tuto de instalação do lion
<Sami> ele fica mais rápidos se as aplicações o acompanharem
<Sami> se for 32bits fica até mais lenta a aplicação, porque dependendo do S.O ele precisa emultar
<Sami> mas eu não queria instalar o leopard em computador comum
<Sami> eu queria usar no mac mesmo rs
<Sami> imagina um monitor de 37 lindo
<marmadeoli> tirem-me uma dúvida unity não é somente a nova versão do gnome não?
<Sami> no quarto
<Sami> ou é 27 sei lá
<Sami> panguando ali no quarto
<Sami> junto a uma ambilight da philips
<Sami> de 52 polegadas
<Sami> só pagando de bonitinhos enfeitando o quarto rs
<thotypous> marmadeoli: unity é uma shell que se pluga ao gnome.. basicamente é uma dock lateral, um modo de acessar as janelas e programas que lembra sistemas como RISC OS, OSX e Windows 7
<damian> Boa tarde. Alguém conhece algum programa para gerenciar o Firebird? similar ao IBOConsole para windows
<thotypous> marmadeoli: ele já tá vindo no Ubuntu 10.10 versão netbook, e vai vir na versão desktop tb a partir da 11.04 que será lançada em breve
<Sami> a 11.04 vai ter muitas mudanças?
<thotypous> tirando o unity, acho que é mais atualização dos pacotes mesmo
<Sami> eu estava lendo um pouco mas não vi tantas coisas significativas, o visual ficou o mesmo, mesmo aparentemente o gnome tendo ganhado nova versão
<marmadeoli> mas eu vi qo gnome 3 tá lindão tb
<thotypous> é, vc pode usar a shell padrão do gnome3 nele tb, só instalar o pacote
<marmadeoli> instalei o 11.04 numa virual e não achei  unity aquelas coisas não...
<marmadeoli> pell menos aparentemente só mudou as coisas de canto
<Sami> eu achei legalzinho o unity
<Sami> é um dock né
<Sami> eu li que a apple vai criar um menu tipo de iphone para os mac
<sexpistol> boa tarde, estou com um problema de permissões, adicionei um hd contendo um sistema windows no meu ubuntu, acontece que não tenho permissao para copiar os arquivos dentro do diretório do usuário do windows, executo um chmod e nao aocntece nada..... alguma dica? Obs: Postei isso no #vivaolinux tbm
<marmadeoli> pessoal, me tirem aqui uma dúvida... meu laptop veio com satux linux. Daí eu instalei o ubuntu nele, mas tenho a impressão que tem algum recurso que nõ tá 100%
<Sami> aquele menu do iphone e ipad, vai poder selecionar todos os aplicativos por ali.
<Sami> se acontecer vai ser bem legal, ver os aplicativos todos alinhados.
<Sami> ir selecionados as paginas arrastando para o lado, eu iria curtir acho.
<Sami> facilita a vida eu gosto do menu dos iphone e derivados.
<marmadeoli> tipo, tenho muito mais recursos no meu desktop com core 2 que nesse laptop com i3
<marmadeoli> mesma memória em ambos
<thotypous> que tipo de recursos?
<Sami> <marmadeoli> recursos que você diz são os aplicativos instalados junto ao sistema operacional?
<Sami> <marmadeoli> os que vem por padrão?
<Sami> <marmadeoli> está usando a mesma versão nos dois computadores e já fez todas as atualizações assim como escolheu seus programas na central de downloads?
<marmadeoli> por exemplo quando alt tab não consigo fazer aparecer o cubo 3d
<thotypous> sexpistol: não adianta usar chmod, essas permissões são definidas na hora de montar.. é ntfs? vc deixou ele montar automaticamente?
<thotypous> marmadeoli: qual a placa de vídeo do seu i3?
<marmadeoli> tem uma função que acho bacana apertar a tecla super e aumentar a tela
<marmadeoli> bom, isso que não sei.. não veio especificando no laptop
<Sami> o cubo 3d se não me engano precisa instalar a parte nas novas versões
<thotypous> marmadeoli: usa o comando lspci, vai aparecer uma linha do tipo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<marmadeoli> mas usei o mesmo cd para instalar aqui e no desktop
<Fernanda_webdesi> olá
<Sami> tem tomar cuidado se não instalou a versão antiga e na hora de gerenciar as atualizações colocou para atualizar a versão em um dos dois
<Sami> e está dando diferença de versão, mas no caso o cubo 3d você deve ter instalado no desktop e não lembra, será?
<thotypous> é mais provável que ele tenha uma placa de vídeo da intel no core2 e uma de outra marca no i3
<Fernanda_webdesi> olá, alguem sabe o nome do programa para instalar um servidor dns?
<thotypous> a placa da intel tem driver livre bom, daí funciona de fábrica
<thotypous> agora nvidia só funciona bem se instalar o driver proprietário
<marmadeoli> Sami: lá bastou setar a configuração de efeitos visuais extra
<thotypous> e sis não funciona direito de jeito nenhum :P
<marmadeoli> olha não apareceu nada com vga aqui
<thotypous> Fernanda_webdesi: bind9
<Sami> <marmadeoli> então não sei viu
<Sami> <marmadeoli> as vezes pode-ser também as funções do teclado, tem coisa no notebook que tem que apertar fn
<marmadeoli> minha placa mae no desktop é intel
<thotypous> Fernanda_webdesi: agora se vc quiser fazer só um cache pra uma rede local, melhor o dnsmasq.. pode configurar pelo próprio networkmanager que ele faz tudo sozinho
<Sami> se bem que alt tab não seria
<lacaferreira> Fala Andre_Gondim blz
<lacaferreira> Cara to precisando de um help seu
<Andre_Gondim> lacaferreira, opa, se eu puder ajudar, tem muita gente no canal que também pode mas diz aí
<marmadeoli> Sami: posso colar a saida do lcpi no private?
<lacaferreira> to com um squid proxy operando em um cliente meu, mas estou tendo problema com os live messanger das pessoas que tem permição de acesso. se eu testar eles falam que posso me conectar via proxy, porem dão erro de conexão. muito estranho pois tava funcionando e parou todos derrepente
<Sami> pode sim
<Fernanda_webdesi> então, contratei um servidor cloud, preciso criar um serviço de dns para poder acessor o servidor pelo dominio do site, www.meudominio.com.br
<Andre_Gondim> lacaferreira, só mexi com squid uma vez e faz muito tempo, passo a bola, se ninguém souber podes tentar em inglês em #ubuntu-server
<thotypous> Fernanda_webdesi: eu recomendaria vc usar um serviço gratuito do tipo everydns.net ou sitelutions.net, mas se vc faz questão de ter um servidor dns próprio, é o bind que vc deve instalar mesmo
<marmadeoli> Sami: ahh está aqui  -> VGA compatible comtroller: Intel corporation core processor integrated graphic controller (rev 18)
<lacaferreira> Valeu andré, Galera alguem tem alguma ideia do que pode estar ocorrendo, sobre o fato d eu ter um erro ao logar o msn pelo squid?
<Sami> então ele achou certinho
<thotypous> lacaferreira: eu deixaria o log do squid aberto com tail -f e tentaria conectar em alguma máquina tá dando problema pra ver o que aparece no log na hora que tá tentando
<Sami> mas pelo que vi o ubuntu não dá 100% de suporte para os drivers de vídeo embarcados intel
<Sami> tanto que no site da intel não tem nada proprietario também
<Sami> pode-ser falta de suporte,
<Sami> talvez a 11.04 resolva isso
<damian> preciso de um programa para administrar o Banco de Dados Firebird, alguém conhece?
<marmadeoli> hummm
<Fernanda_webdesi> quero alguma coisa que funcione mesmo, este everydns.net ou sitelutions.net funciona legal ?
<thotypous> Sami: é pq a intel não trabalha com modelo de desenvolvimento fechado pra drivers, eles abrem tudo
<Sami> o meu note tbm não vem com essas funções e eu tentei colocar um driver correto e não achei
<marmadeoli> Sami: é porque é tecnologia nova?
<Sami> uhm <thotypous>
<Sami> <marmadeoli> pode-ser que sim, eu não sei confirmar.
<marmadeoli> ok
<Sami> <marmadeoli> mas como esses gráficos embarcados acabaram de ser lançados, acho que depois de ter lançado a 10.10 é possível não ter suporte.
<thotypous> marmadeoli: já mexeu em Sistema -> Preferências -> Aparência -> Efeitos visuais?
<Sami> não sei se já fizeram atualização, mas acredito que não.
<marmadeoli> sim
<marmadeoli> lá está setado igual ao desktop
<thotypous> ele não deixa ativar o "Extra" ?
<giano> derrepente com a ppa do xupdates vc consiga
<marmadeoli> no desktop bastou fazer isso
<Sami> é então deve-ser isso mesmo viu marma
<Sami> pessoal, preciso sair.
<Sami> está fechando a empresa, assim que eu chegar em casa entro denovo para continuar o papo
<Sami> um abraço a todos
<marmadeoli> não, não, eu prefiro esperar as atualizações oficiais
<thotypous> flw
<Sami> obrigado pela recepção
<marmadeoli> Sami: obg
<giano> <marmadeoli> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Sami> até mais pessoal
<giano> derrepente atualizando funcione
<Sami> daqui a duas horas estou por aqui
<giano> ok Sami
<marmadeoli> giano: esse ppa... o que é? Não quero instalar versão de teste ainda
<marmadeoli> nãono laptop
<marmadeoli> me tire uma dúvida, na opções canais de software, a opção atualizações pré liberdadas (lucid - proposed) ainda são versões de teste?
<giano> olha eu uso essa ppa e nunca tive problemas não é de teste
<marmadeoli> certo, mas quanto a essa minha pergunta acima... não estou com ela setada
<giano> não sei te responder as backports sei que são de testes mas apré liberadas não sei eu uso elas e nunca tive problemas
<marmadeoli> vc tem ela setada ai?
<giano> sim
<marmadeoli> é que eu não alterei, está como padrão de instalação
<giano> mas acredito que pré liberadas é porque são estaveis
<marmadeoli> estou lendo aqui que as pre-liberadas podem conter algum conflito ainda
<marmadeoli> enfim... não é tão essencial. Na verdade minha pergunta era mais para saber se era questão de hardware ou se fui enganado pelo vendedor
<marmadeoli> heheehehh
<giano> <marmadeoli que pc vc comprou
<marmadeoli> note E23L+ CCE
<giano> veio com linux
<marmadeoli> giano: ^
<marmadeoli> sim, com o Satux linux
<marmadeoli> apesar dele ser da linha Win
<Known_problems>  dica de um client torrent , que funcione bem em Console ou web ?
<marmadeoli> no site só tem driver para windows
<giano> mas com esse chip intel vc não tem que instalar nem um driver pra rodar o compiz
<marmadeoli> então
<giano> clica com o botão direito na area de trabalho vai na aba efeitos e tenta ativar o extra
<giano> se ativar vc só tem que instalar o compiz e seus plugins e configurar aseu gosto e vc tera aopção de ativar o cubo
<marmadeoli> sistema -> preferencias -> aparência -> efeitos visuais -> extras ativados
<marmadeoli> compiz está instalado
<giano> então vai nas configurações e ativa o que vc quer
<marmadeoli> quais são os plugins?
<giano> abre o synaptic
<giano> e digita compiz na pesquiza
<giano> <marmadeoli> vc tem skype? fica mais facil de eu te ajudar
<marmadeoli> cara, não instalei ainda
<marmadeoli> é que eu faço tudo que já fiz no meu desktop e não funciona do mesmo jeito
<giano> vc no compiz settings maneger e ativa o cubo
<giano> vai
<giano> manager
<marmadeoli> eu já fui e já fiz
<giano> instala o ccsm vc já tem?
<marmadeoli> é um gerenciador de opções? Já tenho um instalado
<giano> meu tu que faze isso funciona ou não
<giano> instala o ccsm é o gerenciador simples do compiz
<marmadeoli> tou dizendo que ja tem instalado
<giano> é mais facil de configura
<giano> então abre ele
<marmadeoli> ta aberto mano
<giano> onde diz perfil escolhe poderoso e clica na setinha ao lado para aplicar
<giano> ele vai mudar todas as configurações do compiz de pois vc vai no outro gerenciador do compiz o complta e configura de novo como vc quer
<giano> aqui quando não ativa direto eu faço isto e sempre da certo
<Ubuntu-BR> pessoal, após um update tive esse erro:  update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/bin/vim.gnome because link group vi is broken.  algúem sabe como corrigir?
<marmadeoli> giano: precisou nem usar o outro
<marmadeoli> já funfou
<giano> viu
<marmadeoli> giano: obrigado
<marmadeoli> giano: nessa teclas de atalho, o que ele chama de botão 1, botão 2
<giano> isso eu não sei
<vitorh2m> boa noite
<giano> boa noite
<vitorh2m> GOG_, você é de BSB?
<vitorh2m> brasilia
<vitorh2m> alguém sabe me dizer por que o XChat [meu] fica dizendo "##por_favor_registre-se" ?
<mateusjmf> boa noite a todos
<mateusjmf> alguém utiliza webcam no linux?
<luziel_Carvalho> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Webcam
<luziel_Carvalho> Dá uma olha da aí...
<mateusjmf> obrigado pela dica, mas isso pode ser feito com todas as webcams ou tem alguma marca especifica para que eu possa comprar?
<luziel_Carvalho> Você vai comprar ?
<luziel_Carvalho> Ou já comprou?
<mateusjmf> vou comprar!
<luziel_Carvalho> Geralmente o easy cam detecta o drive automaticamente...
<luziel_Carvalho> mas as marcas com mais compatibilidade
<luziel_Carvalho> Só pessoas com mais experiência que eu poderão lhe informar...
<mateusjmf> ok! tenho que comprar uma, mas não quero ter dor de cabeça na hora de instalar, quando souber mais sobre linux vou me especializar em torná-lo o mais facil possivel para o usuário final
<Fixo> alguem sabe me dizer o que quer dizer maverick-backports (x11) ?
<mateusjmf> muito obrigado pelas dicas, valeu
<Everton-web> meu apt-get ta aparecendo 404 em tudo, o que pode ser ?
<Fixo> bug
<Everton-web> quando vou instalar
<Everton-web> contratei um plano da gigahost com ubuntu
<Everton-web> alguem pode me da alguma dica ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-10
<ruffleS> aguitel, hola compadre. que tal?!
<Fabianin> Boa noite..
<iskigow> boa noite
<Fabianin> Alguém sabe como eu posso "desligar" o teclado do notebook pra poder usar um USB?
<sexpistol> Fabianin, até onde eu sei n precisa desligar o teclado normal
<Fabianin> sexpistol, mas é que eu preciso desligar, o teclado dele tá todo zoado ai fica apertando várias teclas sem que eu queira
<marcolinux> quem pode me dizer qual é o melhor client irc do linux ?
<Fabianin> xChart
<Fabianin> marcelobernard,
<Fabianin> ops
<Fabianin> marcolinux,
<marcolinux> foi o que pensei
<marcolinux> rs
<wviana> opa
<wviana> pessoal
<wviana> to precisando de uma ajuda aq,
<wviana> quando rodo o weka
<wviana> o java ta dando um erro
<wviana> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<wviana> Caused by: java.awt.HeadlessException
<wviana> alguem tem alguma ideia
<wviana> o java ta instalado certinho
<jean> Onde posso encontrar bons livros sobre ubuntu?
<_joker_> ola, boa noite
<_joker_> <jean> no google vc vai achar otimos tutoriais
<jean> Eu sei...
<jean> queria algo mais aprofundado
<darouca> jean, eu concordo com o _joker_ ... Eu sou novo na parada... Mas estou me saindo bem...
<jean> de fontes confiaveis
<_joker_> <jean> muitas coisas vc so vai aprender se vc tentar
<_joker_> eu agora mesmo estou tentando instalar o squid
<Sami> ontém vi um livro na saraiva me arrependi de não ter comprado, era linux lpi 1 e linux lp2 se não me engano.
<darouca> Eu estou lendo um livro sobre Shell Script muito bom... Mas me esqueci do nome... falo amanhã quando chegar em casa...
<_joker_> to ralando as vezes venho aqui no chat sempre tem alguem de boa vontade que ajuda
<Sami> esqueci o nome do livro só lembro que a capa era verde, eu folhiei e ele e era bem completo e explicativo.
<_joker_> eu ja venho acompanhando o ubuntu a muito tempo embora goste muito do slack
<_joker_> ainda espero uma versao que rode legal no meu notebook
<_joker_> so falta o wireless ficar legal para eu tirar o windows da minha vida
<jean> blz !!
<jean> Já que vocês entendem
<vitorlobo> ae
<jean> como faço para o ubuntu reconhecer meu leitor de impressão digital
<jean> ???
<vitorlobo>  q piada sem graça é essa de q Patricia morreu?
<vitorlobo> alguém sabe informar?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<Sami> o meu está rodando legalzinho, só não estou usando suporte 100% a placa de video integra no core i4
<Sami> *3
<darouca> Mas o Wireless é um problema? Pensei que era só comigo...
<darouca> hahahaha
<jean> alguém sabe dizer?
<Monarquista> vitorlobo: \o/
<_joker_> wireless sempre foi um problema para pessoas que usam usb wireless
<jean> tenho uma note HP dv6
<_joker_> aqueles que vem ja no notebook
<Monarquista> vitorlobo: nego veio, como se tá mano...:?!
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: ta sabendo disso?
<vitorlobo> to bem..estudando bagaraio
<Monarquista> o que...?!
<vitorlobo> q patricia morreu
<vitorlobo> O.o
<Monarquista> :s
<Monarquista> PVT!
<darouca> _joker_, usb wireless eu nunca tive problema... Só placa interna mesmo...
<Sami> eu acho que o reconhecimento de rede as vezes peca, tem vezes que só reconectando por comando
<vitorlobo> to achando q é mentira
<Sami> tanto wireless tanto a cabo, quando desligo o router e ligo denovo já era ou eu reinicio ou eu dou comando
<_joker_> <darouca> sempre tive problemas
<jean> _joker_, como
<_joker_> eu comprei um da queles baratinho da cce
<_joker_> nao funciona nem a pau
<darouca> _joker_, vou te mandar um link pra você ver o que eu passei...
<_joker_> ja fiz de tudo
<_joker_> ate dsanimei
<jean> _joker_, como faço para o meu note reconhecer o leitor de impressão digital?
<_joker_> estou esperando o ubuntu fazer alguma vesao que role legal
<_joker_> nele
<_joker_> hean
<_joker_> jean
<_joker_> leitor biometrico
<jean> _joker_, Isso
<darouca> _joker_, Olha isso aqui: http://migre.me/416zY
<Sami> os note da cce são bonzinhos
<Sami> para quem é programador mesmo está bom, foda pra quem é designer
<jean> _joker_, O meu Hp funciona beleza com ubuntu, mas o leitor biométrico nem da sinal de vida
<jean> _joker_,  Sabe o que posso fazer?
<_joker_> qual distribuição vc ta usando
<virtu> e ae
<_joker_> ?
<virtu> em SP
<darouca> _joker_, Vou nessa... Resolver uns negocios... Deixa um coments lá no post... ;)
<_joker_> <darouca> ok abração
<_joker_> me diz uma coisa vc ja fez cache no seu ubuntu
<_joker_> paralelo
<_joker_> ?
<_joker_> darouca
<_joker_> ta aainda
<_joker_> jean pvt
<_joker_> alguem sabe se é possivel fazer cache paralelo com o ubuntu
<_joker_> ?
<sexpistol> _joker_, que tipo de cache?
<_joker_> estou tentando montar um servidor
<_joker_> para estudos
<_joker_> aprendizado pessoal
<_joker_> mais gostaria de fazer cache
<_joker_> com o squid
<sexpistol> nunca usei o ubuntu para cache, mas acredito que funcione, n tem por que não dar certo
<_joker_> opa uma boa para testar
<_joker_> qual a melhor versao dele
<sexpistol> c vc tem ubuntu aí instala pelo apt-get
<_joker_> sim
<_joker_> mais qual squid
<_joker_> squid3
<_joker_> ?
<sexpistol> apt-get install squid
<_joker_> ok
<sexpistol> o 3 n usei ainda
<sexpistol> se n me engano a versao estavel é a 2.7
<_joker_> Configurando squid-common (2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5) ...
<sexpistol> isso aí
<_joker_> agora so editar o squid.conf
<_joker_> mais nao vou ter que colocar uma regra no iptables para redimencionar
<_joker_> para o squid
<sexpistol> ativa o ip forward, e faz um masquerade no iptables
<sexpistol> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<_joker_> eu fiz isso para compartilhar a net sera que nao vai dar problema
<_joker_> com o meu dhcp server
<sexpistol> não
<_joker_> vc tem servidor ai
<_joker_> ?
<sexpistol> nesse pc não
<sexpistol> tenho onde trabalho
<_joker_> tem uma coisa que noite
<_joker_> quando montei o dhcp server
<_joker_> quele eles nao fazem reload sozinho
<_joker_> as vezes demora para  pegar o ip na rede o que sera que pode ser isso
<sexpistol> demora quanto tempo?
<_joker_> mais de 30 segundos
<sexpistol> hum
<sexpistol> vc usa amarramento MAC?
<_joker_> nao
<_joker_> estava deixando automatico
<_joker_> as vezes ele nao dava os ips
<_joker_> e domorava muito
<sexpistol> vc tem o dhcp3-server?
<_joker_> sim
<_joker_> ja baixei ele tambme
<_joker_> tambem
<_joker_> eu formatei o pc e comecei a instalar tudo de novo
<sexpistol> pra mim as vezes demora um pouco, mas acho qn dá 30segundos
<_joker_> vou te mandar em pvt a configura deles
<sexpistol> ok
<regi> boa noite
<regi> preciso de ajuda com squid, alguém pode ajudar?
<Monarquista> vitorlobo: cade o link...?!
<regi> o quid ta rodando normalmente, mas n consigo fazer ele ficar transparente
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: doq?
<regi> alguém pode me ajudar com o squid, por favor?
<sexpistol> em modo normal como?
<regi> Alex?
<regi> to aqui
<regi> mas ninguém responde
<sexpistol> regi, posta a tua configuração do squid.conf no pastebin
<vitorh2m> boa noite
<vitorh2m> ou melhor, bom dia
<marcelo_> boa noite
<marcelo_> boa noite vitorh2m
<vitorh2m> hehe
<vitorh2m> marcelo_, você é de onde?
<Known_problems> tem logica o firefox-bin ta comendo mais de 70% do meu CPU ?
<Giverny> chrome e seja feliz
<Giverny> ou opera
<Known_problems> que tipo de partição se usa em Console PS3 ? nos HDs? e como monta-los no Linux?
<Giverny> Known_problems, ps3 é fat32
<Giverny> Known_problems, edita o /etc/fstab
<Giverny> e da mount -a
<Known_problems> Giverny, é não DR.
<Giverny> certeza
<Giverny> como 2+2 são 4
<Known_problems> Giverny, o PS3 ler Fat32, agora o que ele proprio usa é outro sistema de arquivos
<Giverny> man
<Giverny> www.google.com.br
<Known_problems> Giverny, se o fosse ja tinha montado ele. aqui.
<Giverny> ve lá
<Known_problems> Giverny, me parece que é uma tal de ps2fs
<Giverny> nem
<Giverny> agora se tipo você quer juntar ele com pc
<Giverny> não vai rolar
<Giverny> porque tá encriptado
<Known_problems> Giverny, no , quero recuperar umas informacoes.
<Giverny> n rola
<Giverny> mas é fat32 mesmo
<Known_problems> Giverny,  chefe se fosse fat32, 1º ele naum suportaria arquivos maiores que 4 GB
<Known_problems> Giverny, segundo que se eu colocasse o HD aqui pelo menos mostraria a particao, e naum mostra.
<Giverny> cara já te falei
<Giverny> que ele não le
<Giverny> o hd
<Giverny> no seu pc
<Giverny> porque tá encriptado?
<Giverny> e suporta sim
<Giverny> mais que 4gb
<Known_problems> Giverny, com qual logica?
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> suporta até 4tb
<Giverny> a fat32
<Giverny> 4 não 2tb
<Giverny> o tamanho dos arquivos que são de 4gb
<Giverny> você tá confundindo totally
<Known_problems> Giverny, chefe tem arquivo aqui com 12 GB.
<Known_problems> Giverny, fat32 naum suportaria.
<Giverny> eles podem dividir
<Giverny> o arquivo
<Giverny> quem vai saber?
<Known_problems> Giverny, mais naum esta dividido.
<Giverny> como você sabe?
<Known_problems> Giverny, ate pq eu o joguei via FTP para console.
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> quer dizer nada isso
<Giverny> ele pode quebrar o arquivo assim que for alocado
<Giverny> geral aqui no google ta falando de fat32
<Known_problems> Giverny, pra quem quer colocar games pirata em HD usa Fat32 , que é a unica forma do PS3 reconhece.
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> Known_problems, só não é NTFS e ela não é compatível com pc
<Giverny> comum
<Giverny> porque tá encriptada
<Known_problems> Giverny, porem ha games que tem arquivos maiores de 4 GB. ai vc tem que quebra o arquivo em partes que caibam em uma HD externo FAT32, e depois dentro do console vc junta as partes. pq num dar de montar o jogo num HD externo em  FAT32
<Giverny> pode ser
<Known_problems> Giverny, eu naum acho que esteja encriptado.
<Known_problems> Giverny, creio que seja um sistema de arquivo proprio da Sony.
<bouchard> é isso ai kebra o arkivo cara
<bouchard> o ubuntu e leagal paka estou adorando
<Giverny> =]
<Giverny> vai ficar melhor ainda com wayland no lugar do x
<Giverny> e unity
<bouchard> mas nao tem arkivo 4GB an jogos do ubuntu
<Giverny> coming soon
<bouchard> tem ?
<Giverny> bouchard, gente tá falando do ps3
<Giverny> em fat32
<Giverny> que só chega a 3.9gb por arquivo
<bouchard> ps3 roda ubuntu legal é ?
<Giverny> sim
<bouchard> tem um cara meu amigo que tem ps3 so quero ver a cara dele quando you botar o ubuntu rodando na ps3
<Giverny> =]
<bouchard> como fasso isso Giverny ?
<Giverny> pergunta ao Known_problems
<Giverny> eu vou dormit
<Giverny> =]
<bouchard> ha poi
<Giverny> t+
<bouchard> Known_problems:
<digsa> usava no congresso, agora nao usa mais hehehe
<tiba> k
<Nilodanx52> qual é o comando pra fazer o ubuntu hibernar???
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<liberie> dia
<_joker_> bom dia a todos
<ffr76> Alguem sabe de um tutorial para iniciantes em Shell script ???
<dAnIeLLL> insert_ hey you
<dAnIeLLL> you know me
<insert_> dAnIeLLL yes
<dAnIeLLL> [insert_]: ^^
<dAnIeLLL> tu usa essa porra?
<_joker_> bom dia alguem poderia me dar uma dica de como saber se o squid ta funcionando
<_joker_> ?
<insert_> dAnIeLLL s
<_joker_> alguem pode me dar uma dica
<_joker_> ?
<_joker_> alguem on line que usa squid
<ffr76> _joker_,no terminal digita: service squid status
<_joker_> obrigado
<_joker_> squid: unrecognized service
<_joker_> ops
<_joker_> squid: unrecognized service
<_joker_> ffr76 como posso saber se o squid esta cacheando ?
<_joker_> tail -f /var/log/squid/cache.log
<kaloid> Opaa
<kaloid> auguem?
<ffr76> _joker_,squid unrecognized service = serviço não reconhecido
<kaloid> Opaa
<kaloid> porra
<kaloid> vei
<kaloid> nem
<kaloid> o msn
<kaloid> nem nda
<kaloid> funciona
<kaloid> nessa porra de linux
<kaloid> tbc
<Fe-Rj> olá bom dia a todos, como faço para alterar o fuso horário do meu servidor, por modo de comando, eu altero com o comando #sudo date 031008502011, passa 5min volta o que era antigamente.Eu só posso acessar o servidor por modo de comando.
<nona> Fe-Rj, seu servidor deve estar configurado para usar algum ntp server
<nona> Fe-Rj, dá uma olhada nisso http://www.zappiens.br/portal/tema.jsp?idTema=7
<_joker_> alguem pode me dar uma força com o squid
<_joker_> ?
<_joker_> devo ficar com o squid , ou squid ?
<_joker_> devo ficar com o squid , ou squid3 ?
<Fe-Rj> nona hum
<Fe-Rj> sou novo no ubuntu
<_joker_> umm tudo bem amigo
<_joker_> se precisar de ajuda
<_joker_> e estiver a meu alcance
<_joker_> pode falar
<Fe-Rj> estou usando ele a pouco tempo, como eu troco o ntp serve ?
<_joker_> /etc/init.d/ntp stop
<_joker_> ntpdate a.ntp.br
<Raylton> _joker_, qual a duvida?
<_joker_> Raylton eu retirei o squid  e o squid3
<Fe-Rj> vou testar aqui
<_joker_> depois instalei so o squid 3 ainda tem arquivos do squid
<_joker_> qual deles e melhor
<_joker_> para eu ficar so com 1
<Raylton> _joker_, provavelmente o mais atual é o melhor
<Fe-Rj> o comando /etc/init.d/ntp stop: No such file or directory
<Raylton> _joker_, mas depende do uso que vai fazer
<_joker_> para cachear os sites
<_joker_> to montando um servidor
<_joker_> para meu aprendizado
<Raylton> legal
<nona> Fe-Rj, verifica se o ntp está instalado
<Raylton> mas tem que decidir qual você vai querer ficar
<nona> Fe-Rj, aptitude show ntp
<_joker_> vou tirar o 2.7
<Raylton> _joker_, qual comando tu usou pra instalar?
<_joker_> apt-get install squid3
<Raylton> pra instalar o 2.7?
<_joker_> para instalar o 2.7 foi so  apt-get install squid
<Raylton> experimenta: apt-get remove squid && apt-get autoremove
<_joker_> posso colocar o cache dele em qualquer lugar
<_joker_> ata ja dei um apt=get autoremove
<_joker_> ata ja dei um apt-get autoremove
<Raylton> mas salva tudo que precisar antes
<Raylton> jah tinha dado ou deu agora?
<_joker_> ja tinha
<Raylton> hum...
<Raylton> ué... tu não quer remover?
<_joker_> sim ja tire ele
<_joker_> agora estou com o squid3
<ffr76> Alguem sabe de um tutorial para iniciantes em Shell script ???
<Raylton> e qual o problema então/
<Raylton> ?
<_joker_> so estou com problemas onde deve criar o diretorio de cache
<_joker_> coredump_dir /mnt/cache_squid
<Raylton> ffr76, tem um legal no guia do hardware
<Raylton> _joker_, tu já olhou no tutorial do squid?
<_joker_> para falar a verdade nao
<dtcrshr> dia
<_joker_> e que eu queria colocar ele em outro hd
<_joker_> mais vou deixar padrao mesmo
<rootsh> _joker_: mas tem que dar permissão para o usuário squid e rodar o squid -z
<Raylton> _joker_, experimenta olhar no manual, lá deve ter as mudanças nos diretórios de uma versão pra outra
<_joker_> ta
<_joker_> vou dar uma olhada
<Raylton> _joker_,  mas qualquer coisa pode passar aqui pra perguntar
<rootsh> _joker_: como pessoal já falou onde configura o diretorio no squid é no /etc/squid/squid.conf
<ffr76> Raylton,ond ?
<rootsh> _joker_: onde o padrão é coredump_dir /var/spool/squid
<rootsh> _joker_: caso queria alterar isso, altera no squid.conf e depois crie o diretório
<Raylton> ffr76, pesquisa no google "shell script guia do hardware"
<rootsh> _joker_: depois de criar chown squid: /diretorio que configurou no squid.conf
<ffr76> Raylton,valeu!!!:>)
<Raylton> ffr76, disponha
<rootsh> _joker_: depois rodar o squid -z para criar os diretorios do squid para o cache
<_joker_> cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid3 30000 64 256
<Raylton> _joker_, que tipo de servidor é esse?
<_joker_> de internet
<_joker_> pronto removi os  squid vou começar de novo
<_joker_> rss
<Raylton> _joker_, sim, mas que tipo ?
<_joker_> quero rodar so os cache dos que e acessado
<_joker_> uma rede interna em casa eu com meus irmaos
<Raylton> hum... legal
<Raylton> eu tow com o servidor local php com mysql aqui
<_joker_> para eu ir aprendendo mexer com o squid
<_joker_> e com a net
<_joker_> mais para frente vou tentar
<_joker_> se eu deletar os diretorios squid e squid3 quando eu der um apt-get eles recriam
<_joker_> ?
<_joker_> ls
<Raylton> qual diretório?
<Raylton> escreve o caminho aqui
<_joker_> do squid, squid4
<_joker_> ops
<_joker_> do squid, squid3
<_joker_> vou começar do zero de novo
<Raylton> quer desinstalar?
<_joker_> ja desistalei e removi
<_joker_> o diretorio
<Raylton> então
<_joker_> vou instalar o squid normal
<_joker_> apt-get install squid
<_joker_> apt-get install squid
<_joker_> ops
<_joker_> squid start/running, process 2802
<_joker_> ele esta funcionando ok
<_joker_> ?
<Raylton> escuta... quando tu reinstalar ele criar tudo que estava por padrão quando tu instalou
<_joker_> ok, ja fiz isso
<Raylton> então blz
<_joker_> minha duvida agora e saber se eles esta funcionando
<_joker_> service squid status
<_joker_> root@servidor:/etc# serice squid status
<_joker_> Comando 'serice' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<_joker_>  Comando 'service' do pacote 'sysvinit-utils' (main)
<_joker_> serice: comando não encontrado
<rootsh> _joker_: é service
<Raylton> _joker_,  é service [2]
<_joker_> squid start/running, process 2802
<_joker_> minha mae mandava eu estudar vi que porcaria agora escrevo errado
<_joker_> rss
<_joker_> como verifico se ele esta cacheando
<_joker_> ?
<rootsh> _joker_: tem setar para usar o proxy no firefox
<_joker_> nao tem como eu fazer automatico como se fose um roteador
<_joker_> ele gerencia automatico
<Ivanild> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rootsh> _joker_: procura no google como proxy transparente
<Ivanild> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<Ivanild> ???
<Raylton> Ivanild, pergunte
<Ivanild> eu preciso remover completamente o ubuntu do meu pc
<Ivanild> pois quero voltar a instalar ele
<Ivanild> mas em uma partiçao minha
<Ivanild> problema e que o pc e de duas pessoas
<Ivanild> mas eu quero usar ubuntu
<Raylton> insert, tu instalou por dentro do windows ?
<Ivanild> e instalei mal
<Ivanild> sim
<Ivanild> eu ja desinstalei ele
<Ivanild> mas quando ligo
<Ivanild> aparece
<Ivanild> windows 7
<Ivanild> ubuntu
<Raylton> desculpe insert eu falei com o Ivanild
<Ivanild> ubuntu
<Raylton> isso é porque o grub ainda está instalado na mbr
<Ivanild> como se ele ainda estivesse instalado no pc
<Ivanild> e como se tira isso
<Raylton> tu tem o cd do ubuntu aí?
<Raylton> Ivanild, vc quer continuar com o ubuntu né?
<Ivanild> tenho sim
<Ivanild> quero mas ja nao quero essa coisa de ter ele no windows
<Ivanild> minha irma nao quer de jeito algum utilizar ubuntu
<Ivanild> mas eu sim
<Raylton> mas o windows não tá funcionado ?
<Ivanild> por isso quero usar uma partiçao so pra mim
<Ivanild> esta funcionando sim
<Raylton> entenda Ivanild, mesmo que tu instale o ubuntu em uma parição separada essa lista que aparece quando liga o pc vai continuar aparecendo
<Raylton> *partição
<Ivanild> estranho
<Raylton> só que com o seu ubuntu que está na partição
<Ivanild> porque meu coloega usa 2
<Ivanild> linux mint
<Ivanild> e windows
<Ivanild> e quando ele liga aparece uma janela verde
<Ivanild> ahaaaaaaaaa
<Ivanild> percebi
<Ivanild> mas como tiro ele completamente do windows
<Ivanild> esse tal de grub
<Raylton> o grub serve pra você escolher qual o sistema quer utilizar
<Raylton> quando liga o pc
<Ivanild> ja estou lendo aqui na google
<Ivanild> :)
<Raylton> não tem a ver com estar instalado na partição ou no windows
<Raylton> o grub vai sempre aparecer
<Ivanild> mas como tirar ele
<Raylton> o grub
<Raylton> ?
<marmadeoli> bom dia pessoal... tenho um desktop e um laptop em casa ligado via wireless à internet. Qual a melhor opção para compatilhar ou mesmo, quando necessário, entrar nas pastas um do outro para pegar algum arquivo?
<Ivanild> porque ja tem sim porque ja tem dois ubuntu instalado
<Fe-Rj> Eu instalei um servidor de web (php+apache+mysql), Estou configurando o ntp
<Fe-Rj> Usei ate este tutorial http://andreferraro.wordpress.com/2009/05/11/linux-instalando-configurando-sincronizando-relogio-servidores-clientes-ntp-debian-ubuntu-windows/ que o joker me passou. Quando eu escrevo date a hora da certa, mais a hora do meu site ta errada, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Raylton> Ivanild, se tirar o grub não tem como escolher entre o ubuntu e o windows
<Ivanild> e esta a ideia
<Ivanild> porque eu quero instalar o ubuntu de novo
<Raylton> aaaa
<Raylton> quando tu instala o ubuntu o grub e atualizado
<Raylton> aí aparece só o windows e o ubuntu que tu instalou
<Raylton> *o grub é atualizado
<Ivanild> entao os dois que estao la vao deixar de existir
<Raylton> sim
<Ivanild> nossa como se aprende aqui
<Raylton> Ivanild, tem mais alguma duvida
<Ivanild> ate parece que sou  ja uma informatica
<Raylton> ?
<Raylton> Ivanild, =D
<Ivanild> :)
<Ivanild> vou ainda tentar
<Ivanild> instalar
<Raylton> Ivanild, sabe instalar o ubuntu em partição separada ?
<Ivanild> nao vem um assistente dentro do CD
<Ivanild> ?
<Raylton> Ivanild, sim
<Raylton> mas há de ter cuidado para não remover o windows
<Fe-Rj> :)
<Raylton> o ideia é procurar um tutorial passo a passo
<Raylton> *ideal
<Ivanild> vou ver na google
<Fe-Rj> Eu instalei um servidor de web (php+apache+mysql), Estou configurando o ntp
<Fe-Rj> Usei ate este tutorial http://andreferraro.wordpress.com/2009/05/11/linux-instalando-configurando-sincronizando-relogio-servidores-clientes-ntp-debian-ubuntu-windows/ que o joker me passou (o tutorial funcionou muito bem, só que tem um problema). Quando eu escrevo date a hora da certa, mais a hora do meu site ta errada, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Raylton> Fe-Rj, muito estranho
<Raylton> já tentou reiniciar?
<Fe-Rj> sim
<Raylton> Fe-Rj, como você escreve a hora?
<Fe-Rj> date
<Fe-Rj> quando eu uso este comando para configurar o fuso horario no final dele aparece 2 horas
<Fe-Rj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Fe-Rj> este servidor esta na gigahost
<Ivanild> ohoooooooooooo
<Ivanild> raylton
<Ivanild> ??
<Ivanild> porque que quando e seleciono a opçao
<Ivanild> especificar particionamento manualmente
<Ivanild> apenas aparece a partiçao completa?????
<Fe-Rj> deslique e ligue a maquina, agora funcionou
<web_knows> hi
<Ivanild> oiiii
<Raylton> Ivanild, isso é porque tu só tem uma partição não?
<Ivanild> nao
<Ivanild> tem 4
<Raylton> tem certeza?
<Ivanild> sim
<Raylton> qual a versão do ubuntu ?
<Ivanild> uma tem o sistema windows
<Ivanild> outra tem arquivos
<Ivanild> uma esta sem arquivo algum
<Raylton> mas qual a versão do ubuntu?
<marcolinux> alguem sabe instalar o sxe no linux ?
<_joker_> rootsh pq o squid nao deixa passar o site do orkut
<_joker_> ?
<Luziel_Carvalho> Alguém usa Enlightenment 17?
<Luziel_Carvalho> Sabem onde posso
<Luziel_Carvalho> achar um bom tutorial ?
<Monarquista> Luziel_Carvalho: Boa tarde. Eles usam... http://opengeu.intilinux.com/ ^^
<_joker_> alguem ai usa squid
<Luziel_Carvalho> Esse site tem temas do Enlightenment 17
<Luziel_Carvalho> ?/
<Luziel_Carvalho> Monarquista...
<Monarquista> Luziel_Carvalho: é o ubuntu com e-17 :)
<rootsh> _joker_: tem que fazer as liberações
<Monarquista> Luziel_Carvalho: http://opengeu.intilinux.com/screens
<_joker_> funcinou tudo legal
<rootsh> _joker_: tem que ver também no /var/log/squid/access_log
<_joker_> ate o cache os arquivos estao passando a toda velocidade
<Monarquista> Luziel_Carvalho: tem outro ubuntu com e-17 mas eu esqueci..
<ffr76> como faço para mandar msg para estações windows em mesma rede
<ffr76> Ja pesquisei nest http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Enviando-mensagens-para-usuarios-da-rede e ativei o serviço de msg windows e nada
<Luziel_Carvalho> O OpenGEU  instala no ubuntu 10.10?
<Luziel_Carvalho> Não achei aqui os comandos para essa versão
<Luziel_Carvalho> apenas poara versões anteriores
<Luziel_Carvalho> para*
<Monarquista> o opengeu é um ubuntu...
<Monarquista> a ultima versão que eu vi era a 9.04 ou 9.10 se não me engano...
<Luziel_Carvalho> pode crer
<Monarquista> mas tem outro mais recente..
<Monarquista> só não me lembro o nome....
<Luziel_Carvalho> Vâ aí se vê se recorda do Nome,
<Monarquista> Luziel_Carvalho: busca lá no vivaolinux que vc acha sobre isso ai...
<Luziel_Carvalho> Vê*
<Luziel_Carvalho> Estamos aqui testanto eu e mais dois colegas
<Luziel_Carvalho> umas interfaces legais aqui...
<Monarquista> Luziel_Carvalho: http://www.google.com.br/custom?hl=pt&safe=active&client=pub-3535276187000580&cof=FORID:1%3BGL:1%3BS:http://www.vivaolinux.com.br%3BL:http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/banners/logo_vol_google.jpg%3BLH:45%3BLW:98%3BLBGC:FFFFFF%3BLP:1%3BLC:%230066cc%3BVLC:%23336633%3BGALT:%230066CC%3BGFNT:%23666666%3BGIMP:%23666666%3BDIV:%23999999%3B&domains=www.vivaolinux.com.br&sitesearch=www.vivaolinux.com.br&oe=ISO-88
<Monarquista> ops, desculpa ai, não sabia que iria dar tanas linhas..
<Monarquista> *tantas...
<Luziel_Carvalho> sem problemas...
<xGrind> boa tarde
<xGrind> alguem sabe o nome do software q diz a config do ubuntu?
<xGrind> q vem por padrao no lubuntu
<ffr76> como faço para mandar msg para estações windows em mesma rede?
<ffr76> Ja pesquisei nest http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Enviando-mensagens-para-usuarios-da-rede e ativei o serviço de msg do windows e nada!!
<Platao> bom dia pessoal gostaria de saber se eu usando o ubuntu 32bits e tiver 4 gigas de memoria se eu usar o kernel do ubuntu server vai ser reconhecida essa memoria total
<_joker_> alguem usa o squid
<rafaelstanley> vlc roda video .dvm?
<Platao> :)
<_joker_> estou com um problema no squid que nao carrega o orkut
<Platao> aff
<Platao> hheheheh
<_joker_> ta fogo
<ffr76> como fazer para mandar msg para estações windows na rede?
<rafaelstanley> tem como descobrir pelo servidor qual ip da rede está fazendo download?
<tania> boa tarde :)
<tania> eu preciso de uma ajudinha com o fstab
<omelete> ql o pro?
<tania> omelete, não está montando a partição
<tania> o fstab está assim: http://pastebin.com/YPAV22jB
<omelete> qual partição vc quer montar?
<tania> uma pasta em rede
<omelete> em rede nunca tentei
<tania> :)
<GalegO> tania: a unica vez que eu montei uma pasta via fstab é p/ integração com o virtualbox...
<tania> tendi :)
<_joker_> alguem pode me dizer pq com essas regas o aquivo nao sai com velocidade full do hd
<_joker_> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<_joker_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:3128
<_joker_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<tania> vou continuar pesquisando por aqui
<fslima0> _joker_, vc sabe o que faz isso?
<fslima0> lol
<_joker_> mais ou menos
<fslima0> ou soh copio de algum lugar
<_joker_> redimenciona da porta 80 para 3128
<_joker_> estou tentao aprender
<rootsh> _joker_: o que é velocidade full do hd ?
<_joker_> seria a volocidade que transmitir a rede
<_joker_> sem controle de qos
<rootsh> _joker_: a regra não muda velocidade da rede
<rootsh> _joker_: qual a interface que esta a rede interna ?
<_joker_> eth0
<_joker_> o link eth1
<rootsh> _joker_: e qual a rede interna ?
<_joker_> nao entendi
<rootsh> _joker_: qual ip que esta na eth0 ?
<_joker_> 192.168.0.0/24
<rootsh> _joker_: iptables -t nat -F
<rootsh> _joker_: esse vai limpar as regras
<_joker_> eu coloquei no rc.local
<rootsh> _joker_: ele limpa mesmo assim
<_joker_> umm isso nao sabia
<rootsh> o rc.local só quando reiniciar o computador
<rootsh> _joker_: se reiniciar ele vai pegar as que estão no rc.local
<_joker_> sim
<rootsh> _joker_: pera que já te passo
<_joker_> me diz uma coisa, tudo que entra, pelo tcp,  vai para o squid ?
<_joker_> depois o squid passa atravez da porta  3128 para a rede interna ? ou ele passa atravez da 80
<rootsh> _joker_: não
<rootsh> tudo que for para 80 ele manda para o porta 3128 que é o squid
<rootsh> _joker_: para as outras portas estou fazendo NAT
<_joker_> humm
<rootsh> _joker_: http://paste.debian.net/110275/
<rootsh> _joker_: faz isso
<_joker_> ok
<ffr76> Qual net send para linux?
<_joker_> <rootsh> nao funcionou nao
<rootsh> _joker_: aparece o que na estação
<_joker_> vamos supor estou baixando um arquivo de 5 megas em uma velocidade de 124kps,  pq depois que ele esta no cache , se eu baixar ele novamente ele nao baixa do chace
<_joker_> ele baixa da net
<rootsh> _joker_: nein tudo ele cacheia
<rootsh> ffr76: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/freebsd-sending-a-message-to-windows-workstation.html
<rootsh> ffr76: o google sempre pode te ajudar
<rootsh> _joker_: uma coisa de cada vez
<rootsh> _joker_: as regras funcinaram ?
<_joker_> sim eu to lendo bastante mais  nao tem com quem trocar ideia
<_joker_> sim as regras funcionaram
<_joker_> 1299780779.643    448 192.168.0.100 TCP_MISS/200 5245 GET http://img-cdn.mediaplex.com/0/12255/i15r_1999_q1w6_300x250.jpg - DIRECT/63.97.123.65 image/jpeg
<rootsh> _joker_: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/WindowsUpdate
<ffr76> rootsh,valeu!!:>)
<rootsh> _joker_: a parte "How do I make Windows Updates cache?" deve resolver seu problema
<rootsh> _joker_: tem que ver se o download é maior que 200mb
<_joker_> é pequeno
<_joker_> 5m
<_joker_> cache_mem 512 MB
<_joker_> maximum_object_size_in_memory 32 KB
<_joker_> maximum_object_size 2048 MB
<_joker_> minimum_object_size 0 kb
<_joker_> cache_swap_low 90
<_joker_> cache_swap_high 95
<_joker_> seria para ser aquivos menr que 2G
<_joker_> menores que 2G
<rootsh> _joker_: maximum_object_size 2048 MB
<rootsh> _joker_: acho que isso ai
<rootsh> _joker_: /etc/init.d/squid restart
<_joker_> service squid stop  service squid start
<_joker_> mesmo fazendo isso ele ainda esta baixando da net nao esta pégando do cache
<luciano1> Andre_Gondim boa tarde, acabei de Instalar o programa do IR utilizando seu Post, obrigado!
<Andre_Gondim> luciano1, teve alguma dificuldade?
<luciano1> Não, nenhuma
<Andre_Gondim> bom saber :D
<CandiceMichelle> ola
<luciano1> Andre_Gondim já q vc divulgou nossa conversa no twitter (cade a privacidade?), rsrs, divulgue meu twitter: @lucianobezerra
<Andre_Gondim> hahah
<CandiceMichelle> sou nova aqui, so existe este canal?
<Giverny> CandiceMichelle, sobre ubuntu br sim
<CandiceMichelle> [Giverny]: ah ok lol
<luciano1> CandiceMichele No Ceará temos o Ubuntuce
<Andre_Gondim> CandiceMichelle, depende, para  bate papo no geral tem o ##ubuntu--br-offtopic, para falar sobre tradução tem o #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<CandiceMichelle> lolol
<Andre_Gondim> CandiceMichelle, dá uma lida em http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/rede-freenode-onde-todos-se-encontram/
<CandiceMichelle> e sobre o que Andre_Gondim
<CandiceMichelle> ?
<Andre_Gondim> CandiceMichelle, os canais da rede
<CandiceMichelle> ok lindo
<marmadeoli> pessoal, nesse video do you tube o ubuntu do cara tem essa tira de informações do lado direito (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnAI2MNbeVY) . Como faço para ativar no meu laptop?
<Raylton> Andre_Gondim, sabe se o unite 2d vai vir por padrão no 11.04 ? ou o driver open source 3d da via?
<Andre_Gondim> marcolinux, pesquisa sobre conky, acho que é esse o nome
<Andre_Gondim> Raylton, estou em dúvida nesse momento
<Giverny> marmadeoli, conky
<Giverny> cara melhor mudança no ubuntu vai ser a substituição do x pelo wayland Andre_Gondim
<Monarquista> Andre_Gondim: pedi pra os desenvolvedores do ubuntu 11 não se esquecerem de mudar também o tema sonoro e de login/logon desta vez, pois no ubuntu 10.04 se esqueceram, se lembra...?! :S
<Giverny> quero so ver isso
<Giverny> :D
<marmadeoli> humm
<Andre_Gondim> Monarquista, isso aí é como Mark
<Raylton> Andre_Gondim, outra coisa, a tradução do ubuntu guide parou foi?
<Monarquista> é, espero que ele não pise no tomate novamente... :S
<Andre_Gondim> Raylton, é uma tradução cíclica, quando lança versão aí volta a do guide
<Monarquista> Geowany[work]: o que isso tem a ver com o Conky....?! http://eric-ide.python-projects.org/eric-screenshots.html
<Raylton> a bom... e pq eu estava pensando em por em pt.wikibooks.org(onde sou adm) mas não vi a versão em pt
<Raylton> *é porque
<marmadeoli> Monarquista: fui quem perguntou sobre o nome do pacote que habilita aquela lista de informações na tela
<Monarquista> eu sei que foi...
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: Geowany[work] isso aqui é o projeto Conky... http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Geowany[work]> oi Monarquista
<Monarquista> marmadeoli: http://ubuntued.info/conky-o-gestor-de-sistema-para-a-area-de-trabalho
<Johnny_Bravo> ??
<griphown> alguém sabe como eu posso manter outro diretório criptografado igual a minha home ?
<ffr76> como fazer para mandar msg para estações windows na rede?
<Fabianin> Alguém aí é blogueiro?
<gabezao> Fabianin,
<gabezao> \o/
<gabezao> eu sou.
<Fabianin> gabezao, entao, o que vc usa pra substituir o windows live writer?
<gabezao> não uso ferramentas para postar no blogspot
<gabezao> blog direto dele.
<GalegO> pessoal qual o canal de dúvidas do java?
<Giverny> GalegO, #java
<GalegO> Giverny: precisa de convite pra entrar
<Giverny> #java-br
<Fabianin> queria um programa
<Fabianin> ai queria saber se alguém já usou o bilbo
<Giverny> Fabianin, veio aprende php e seja feliz
<Fabianin> Já tenho linguagens demais pra aprender na minha faculdade... queria só um programa de postagem em blogs...
<Giverny> Fabianin, bobagem
<Giverny> nunca é d+
<Fabianin> é que não é meu foco
<Fabianin> programação web
<Fabianin> faço engenharia de computação e já vou ter de aprender java "forçado"
<GalegO> Fabianin: qual o problema com o live writer?
<Fabianin> GalegO, então, não existe uma versão dele pra linux, ou existe?
<GalegO> Fabianin: vc já googleou?
<GalegO> :P
<Fabianin> GalegO, não sou fã do wine
<Fabianin> mas se não vou essa a solução
<Fabianin> olharei
<GalegO> Fabianin: primeiro link q me veio
<GalegO> http://beans.seartipy.com/2007/11/12/desktop-blogging-editors-for-gnulinux-users/
<GalegO> :)
<Giverny> Fabianin, dá pra brincar bem com orientação a objeto em php
<Giverny> Fabianin, mesma coisa do java
<GalegO> sim, da pra fazer janelas em php
<Fabianin> GalegO, então achei alguns mas queria saber
<Fabianin> q fosse do mesmo nivel
<Fabianin> do WLW
<Fabianin> sem ter de testar um por um
<Fabianin> preguiça msm
<Fabianin> meu segmento na faculdade é programação de baixo nivel
<Fabianin> sistemas embarcados...
<GalegO> Fabianin: aaa ta entendi.... aí já não sei... eu quando escrevo, escrevo diretamente do site... acho mais cômodo... acho que esses programas servem mais pra quem tem mais de 2 sites pra escrever...
<GalegO> Fabianin: http://www.labnol.org/software/download/best-desktop-blogging-clients-linux/3491/
<GalegO> mais outros ae
<Fabianin> eu sou meio chato com layout pra fazer alteração prefiro programa
<Fabianin> que vc vai fazendo e vendo a alteração na mesma tela sem precisa mudar de janela
<GalegO> Fabianin: WYSIWIG
<GalegO> :)
<GalegO> Fabianin: seu blog é em que?
<Fabianin> www.etilicos.com
<Fabianin> wordpress
<GalegO> Fabianin: mas wordpress tem plugin wysiwyg... pq vc não coloca e escreve direto pelo site?
<GalegO> eu faço isso... mas eu uso o Drupal
<Fabianin> Eu sou só autor, não sou editor
<Fabianin> Na verdade até tenho plenos poderes pra isso
<Fabianin> mas é outro que é responsavel
<GalegO> Fabianin: e o editor do Wordpress não supre as necessidades é isso?
<Fabianin> digamos que sim
<Fabianin> é uma questão de produtividade
<Fabianin> mas vo tentar resolver
<GalegO> Fabianin: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/blogilo-windows-live-writer-type-blogging-client-for-ubuntu-linux/
<Fabianin> GalegO, esse parece resolver
<Fabianin> vou dar uma olhada
<GalegO> :)
<marcolinux> alguem sabe instalar web-cam no ubuntu ?
<Giverny> marcolinux, pluga e usa chase
<marcolinux> chase ?
<Daekdroom> cheese
<marcolinux> Daekdroom: instalei mas nao abre ainda
<marcolinux> acho que precisa do modulo da cam
<barna> marcolinux, entra no terminal e digita: lsusb vai te monstrar o fabricante do chipset da sua cam!
<barna> só ir no google e ver como q instala ela no ubuntu!
<marcolinux> barna :) Thanks
<barna> d nada! qq coisa tamo aki!
<marcolinux> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<marcolinux> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<marcolinux> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<marcolinux> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<marcolinux> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<marcolinux> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<marcolinux> barna
<barna> !pastebin | marcolinux
<ubottu-br> marcolinux: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<marcolinux> mal ae ..
<marcolinux> primeira vez que faço isso
<barna> marcolinux, d boa! só ensinando!
<barna> marcolinux, notebook?
<marcolinux> sim
<marcolinux> esta plugado no usb a cam
<barna> cam externa?
<marcolinux> sim
<barna> estranho, não ta mostrando ela!
<barna> ta mostrando, algo q imagino ser um leitor de cartão! talvez o interno! e um adaptar wireless!
<marcolinux> Bus 005 Device 014: ID 0c45:6011 Microdia PC Camera (SN9C102)
<marcolinux> achei
<marcolinux> pode colar uma linha só ?
<barna> só com esse numero! 0c45:6011 vc ja acha!
<barna> ou 0c45:6011 Microdia PC Camera
<marcolinux> maravilha
<marcolinux> vou buscar aqui
<barna> blz!
<hebertsilva> boa noite
<hebertsilva> alguem poderia me dizer como posso fazer parte da equipe de divulgação?
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-11
<igor_> ola alguem fera em cliente torrent pode me ajudar a configurar?:
<barna> igor_, sou home-user e baixo muita coisa em torrent! será q posso te ajudar em alguma coisa?
<igor_> pow barna
<igor_> quero saber como faço pra baixar os torrents na velocidade boa
<igor_> q aqui começa bem depois vai diminuindo a velocidade
<igor_> uso o qbittorrent
<igor_> queria saber qual a melhor porta, as configuracoes e tal...
<igor_> n sei se esta certo aqui o meu
<igor_> e se ele é realmente o melhor programa pra torrent no ubuntu
<barna> eu to usando o bitTorrent tranmision q ja vem no ubuntu!
<barna> eu sempre procuro torrents com bastante seed (acho q é esse o nome!)
<igor_> n eu tb mas nesse qbittorrent mesmo com muito seed n ta legal n
<igor_> n sei pq
<barna> a velocidade dele é boa! e tem como configurar limitação de banda/horario!
<barna> aki ele demora um pouco p/ começar a baixar/pegar velocidade!
<barna> mas depois q começa num para mais!
<igor_> e sabe configurar?
<barna> nops! ele sempre funfou bem no default!
<igor_> n conhece ninguem q saiba configurar o qbittorrent n?
<marmadeoli> pessoal... estou meio por fora... o openoffice e o libreoffice são projetos diferentes? Em que se diferenciam? Alguma página que fale sobre isso cuja vocês possam indicar a leitura?
<kaian> Pessoal alguem sabe como ativo o USB no virtualboX?
<marmadeoli> kaian: antes de rodar uma maquina virtual vc pode configurar quais hardwares ele vai emular
<kaian> marmadeoli mais não consigo usar o pendrive no vbox =/
<solteiro2> preciso de uma gente
<solteiro2> preciso de uma ajuda*
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ cd ~/.macbuntu/10.04-2.2/ && ./uninstall.sh
<solteiro2> bash: cd: /home/solteiro2/.macbuntu/10.04-2.2/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<solteiro2> nao consigo desinstalar
<solteiro2> essa carniça
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar
<marmadeoli> solteiro2: ja tentou com sudo?
<solteiro2> s
<Ricardo__> tem rodar o virtualbox com sudo
<Ricardo__> ou gksu pra usb funcionar
<kaian> Ricardo__ me explica melhor
<Ricardo__> alt+f2
<Ricardo__> gksu VirtualBox
<Ricardo__> e config pelo prog pra usar a usb
<Ricardo__> e é um abraco
<Ricardo__> mas eu prefiro compartilhar
<Ricardo__> uma pasta
<Ricardo__> qualquer
<Ricardo__> e copiar pra la as coisas
<kaian> como?
<kaian> :D
<Ricardo__> q usar naba de pen drive
<Ricardo__> lento
<Ricardo__> banheirop me chama
<Ricardo__> fuii
<kaian> Ricardo__ !!
<kaian> Alguem me explica como compartilhar uma pasta entre o Ubuntu e o Virtualbox?
<solteiro2> como faco pra ver qual ubuntu tenho instalado no meu pc se e o 10.10ou e um menor
<solteiro2> !?
<Porcks> kian vai no menu Sistema->Administração->Usuarios e grupos->Configurações avançadas -> marca Usar a solução de virtualização Virtual box ai já deve funcionar
<barna> kaian, qual virtualbox vc ta usando?
<Geowany> solteiro2: abra o terminal e digite lsb-release -a
<kaian> barna é o virtualbox 4
<barna> kaian, baixou do site do virtualbox.org?
<solteiro2> solteiro2@solteiro2:~$ lsb-release -a
<solteiro2> Comando 'lsb-release' não encontrado, você quis dizer:
<solteiro2>  Comando 'lsb_release' do pacote 'lsb-release' (main)
<solteiro2> lsb-release: comando não encontrado
<kaian> Barna Sim
<Geowany> solteiro2: lsb_release -a
<Geowany> desculpe...
<solteiro2> vlw
<solteiro2> Geowany,
<solteiro2> :]
<Porcks> kaian: instale tb o Oracle VM Virtualbox Extencion Pack
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai usa elightnment.. e17
<barna> kaian, quando vc abre o virtualbox, clica em Configurações>usb>habilitar controladora usb!
<FlavioTrashPunk> queria perguntar umas coisasa
<Porcks> kaian: vai no menu Sistema->Administração->Usuarios e grupos->Configurações avançadas -> marca Usar a solução de virtualização Virtual box ai já deve funcionar
<FlavioTrashPunk> queria perguntar umas coisas
<kaian> Porcks ja fiz isso
<Porcks> FlavioTrashPunk: pergunta
<kaian> Porcks e agora?
<Porcks> kaian: fexa o virtual box e abre de novo
<kaian> barna vou ficar com pasta compartilhada mesmo
<barna> kaian, depois q vc inicia a maquina.... clica em Dispositivos>Dispositivo usb>"seu pendrive"
<FlavioTrashPunk> Porcks, tipo..  toda vez que vou abrir um aplicativo aqui pede pra  escolher um programa na lista.. como defino os programas para abrir arquivos direto..
<FlavioTrashPunk> Porcks, tipo som, video, docs. imagens..
<kaian> barna valeu, mais vou fica com a opção de pasta compartilhada
<barna> kaian, ok!
<trash__> Porcks, sacou ai.
<Porcks> FlavioTrashPunk: clica com o direiro num arquivo vai em abrir com outro aplicativo escolhe o programa q vc quer e marque lembrar este aplicativo ...
<kaian> Porcks valeu , fazia tempo que tentava compartilha uma pasta, e vc me deu uma simples dica que me ajudou bastante :D
<Porcks> kaian: apanhei muito do virtualbox rsrs
<FlavioTrashPunk> Porcks, seria bom se fosse facil assim. mais no enlightnment nao tem essa opção de lembrar aplicativo,  so tem nada ..., so aparece os aplicativos que tenho instalado.. mais nao é igual ao gnome ..
<kaian> Porcks kkkkk
<FlavioTrashPunk> Porcks, tem outra dica.. alguem.
<Porcks> FlavioTrashPunk: ah num sabia q vc tava usando o enlightnment
<FlavioTrashPunk> Porcks, ta muito louco esses ambiente.. animal mesmo.. vlw. vou desenrolar por aqui...  abraço
<Porcks> FlavioTrashPunk: to dando uma procurada aqui se achar alguma coisa te falo
<FlavioTrashPunk> Porcks, é nois..
<darouca> Opa, boa noite... existe alguma maneira, script que instala o Lotus e todas as dependências automaticamente?
<Giverny> darouca, pra script o céu é o limite
<Giverny> ;]
<darouca> Giverny, hahahahaha... Sim, isso eu sei... Pergunto se existe algo pronto pois convenci um amigo a mudar pro Linux e agora ele quer o Lotus... Mas está dificil explicar a instalação a distancia
<marcolinux> alguem ja teve o problema de nao conseguir receber a web-cam de alguem no windows para o ubuntu ?
<marcolinux> estou no amsn e nao vem o pedido da cam
<marcolinux> alguem ?
<guinux> Boa noite galera...Alguém sabe um meio de testar se um kernel está usando BFS?
<Daekdroom> Isso é até normal.
<xGrind> marcolinux; nunca consegui
<Daekdroom> A MS muda o protocolo de Webcam do MSN muito frequentemente. O suporte dos programas para linux fica desatualizado rápido.
<xGrind> Monarquista; pc novo aki
<xGrind> \o/
<marcolinux> linux e web-cam não fazem uma bela dupla entao =/
<Monarquista> xGrind: :)
<xGrind> Monarquista; ja viu aquele all in one?
<Monarquista> xGrind: boa noite cabra seu cabra! :)
<xGrind> q é tudo no monitor
<Monarquista> xGrind: ???
<Monarquista> ah sim...
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> deixa eu dar umna jantada aqui...
<Monarquista> até.
<xGrind> vai la
<Monarquista> xGrind: http://www.2shared.com/photo/G8_1ALBw/Screenshot.html      http://www.2shared.com/photo/UlQhn9pt/Screenshot.html
<Monarquista> :D
<xGrind> chik
<xGrind> cara coloquei o compiz aki no xubuntu. nao deu pra usar efeitos
<xGrind> estranho
<xGrind> ta certo q nao tenho placa de video, mas era pra da alguma coisa pelo menos :D
<xGrind> Monarquista; como deixou essa parada no fundo?
<Monarquista> xGrind: "parada no fundo"...!?
<xGrind> viajando aki
<xGrind> ta minimizado
<xGrind> é o fundo de tela seu
<Monarquista> ^^
<vitorlobo> Monarquista: digai http://javapoo.tk/ ja botei algumas coisas mais
<vitorlobo> heheh
<vitorlobo> =]
<Monarquista> vitorlobo: boa noite.
<vitorlobo> alguem ae tem noticia da patricia?
<Monarquista> vitorlobo: PVT
<Monarquista> xGrind: Emerald!
<luziel_Carvalho> estou sem rede quando logo no Enlightenment
<luziel_Carvalho> que comando coloca para jogar a permissão de acesso à rede?
<luziel_Carvalho> Oiii
<barna> luziel_Carvalho, não entendi o seu problema!
<barna> boa noite Monarquista!
<luziel_Carvalho> Sempre que
<Monarquista> boa noite seu barna
<luziel_Carvalho> eu logo no Enlightenment
<Monarquista> marcolinux: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,72471.0.html
<luziel_Carvalho> No ambiente dele
<luziel_Carvalho> eu fico sem rede...
<luziel_Carvalho> Só quando entro
<luziel_Carvalho> no smbiente gnome é que
<luziel_Carvalho> as a rede normaliza,
<luziel_Carvalho> Acho que está sem permissão de acesso à rede
<luziel_Carvalho> barna,
<barna> luziel_Carvalho, tava lendo o q era Enlightenment! ja entendi o q é!
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum,
<luziel_Carvalho> Pode crer...
<barna> luziel_Carvalho, pega esse manual de comandos! http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/livro-manual-de-sobrevivencia/
<barna> luziel_Carvalho, da uma lida sobre os comandos chmod e chown! eles q mechem com as permições!
<luziel_Carvalho> Certo barna
<luziel_Carvalho> muito obrigado...
<barna> luziel_Carvalho, d nada!
<barna> vou dar um boot p/ fazer um teste! se tudo ocorrer bem eu volto logo!
<luziel_Carvalho> Hum,
<luziel_Carvalho> não resolveu o meu problema ainda
<luziel_Carvalho> Mas de qualquer modo,
<luziel_Carvalho> obrigado,
<luziel_Carvalho> tem muita gente nos fóruns que afirmam a mesma coisa
<marcolinux> Monarquista vou testar obrigado
<luziel_Carvalho> o mesmo problema,
<Monarquista> marcolinux: disponha, sucesso pra ti. :)
<marcolinux> Monarquista =]
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> alguem aqui entende de hadware?
<tortuguito> meu video vga deu pau é onboard
<tortuguito> presciso da 1 reset na bios ve se volta
<rafsd> Alguém sabe me falar como baixar um programa com suas dependências juntos
<rafsd> porque a internett no pc com o ubuntu é lenta de mais
<rafsd> *internet
<gustavo> Ei
<Monarquista> rafsd: quer baixar tudo em algum pc e levar pra o que vc quer e efetuar uma instalação off line, é isso...?!
<rafsd> sim
<Monarquista> śo um momento..
<Monarquista> *só...
<rafsd> blz
<gustavo> oi, alguem sabe se tem como instalar o unity no ubuntu 10.10? me perdoem se estiver postando errado, é a primeira vez que uso irc
<gustavo> rs
<Monarquista> rafsd: toma ai, veja se lhe ajuda... http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Como-instalar-programas-sem-internet?pagina=1
<rafsd> ja vi
<rafsd> achei complicado
<Monarquista> rafsd: eu uso e comigo da certo, baixo tudo o que eu quero pelo meu irmão que tem um window$ 7 e chego em casa e instalo tudo aqui no meu ubuntu 10.10! XD
<Monarquista> que nada rapaz, que isso...
<Monarquista> nada de complicação não rapaz...
<Monarquista> molezinha..
<rafsd> o problema é esse
<Monarquista> ^^
<rafsd> é baixar
<rafsd> o pc da universidade não deixa baixar
<Monarquista> leva pra onde tem banda mais rápida, tipo, casa de amigos ou lan house! :D
<rafsd> só com senha do administrador
<rafsd> vou ver da pra usar no hd externo
<marcolinux> alguem ja fez tunelamento ?
<marcolinux> para burlar proxy
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> to com 1 problema
<tortuguito> em 1 placa mae
<tortuguito> meu video onboard do nada parou de funciona
<tortuguito> 1 x levei no tecnico ele deu reset na bios e voltou, hj mudei o jumper de lugar a placa continua ligando
<tortuguito> doidera
<tortuguito> eo video nao arma
<Porcks> tortuguito: algumas placas mais antigas a memoria de ve sempre estar no primeiro slot se não o video não funciona
<tortuguito> Porcks minha placa
<tortuguito> é nova
<tortuguito> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/acho-minha-placa/903480?p=4863495
<tortuguito> essa merda ai
<tortuguito> todos com problemas
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> vo kebrar ela no meio
<tortuguito> a asus referencia em placa mae
<tortuguito> agora so tem placa lixo
<tortuguito> olha o post do cara
<tortuguito> mesmas pikas
<tortuguito> kk
<tortuguito> 1 outro tb teve problema com o vga dela
<tortuguito> disse q se meter a atualizacao room no pendrive
<tortuguito> e espetar na usb
<tortuguito> o vga volta
<tortuguito> e atualiza a bios
<Porcks> tortuguito: vc atualizou o BIOS
<tortuguito> Porcks nao
<tortuguito> o kara atualizou
<tortuguito> eo video voltou
<tortuguito> pra min
<tortuguito> mais voltou sumir o vga
<Porcks> humm
<tortuguito> kara
<tortuguito> vontade de kebrar tudo
<tortuguito> ser pobre é 1 merda
<tortuguito> se eu tivesse money
<tortuguito> ia la na loja agora comprava logo 1 pc bom
<tortuguito> e jogava
<tortuguito> essa porkaria no lixo
<Porcks> tortuguito: quanto de memoria vc tem?
<tortuguito> Porcks 892 mb
<Porcks> tira a bateria da placa
<Porcks> tortuguito: liga ela com um pente só de memoria
<marcolinux> alguem ai tem problema com o wireless no ubuntu ?
<marcolinux> aqui fica caindo sempre
<Guest24562> Boa noite pessoal
<fslima0> tortuguito,
<fslima0> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 85.0% free] disk[Total: 191.8GB, 90.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: USB-Audio - QuickCam Pro 9000]
<fslima0> quer trocar? :D
<fslima0> roda tudo tranquilo se ter que fucar
<Guest24562> Tá rolando troca ai?
<fslima0> sim
<fslima0> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-dQPkP3GhU5g/TXlgyLjD7eI/AAAAAAAAAAQ/lcwLBLASD0I/s1600/02212011303.jpg
<fslima0> qual dos 2 vc quer?
<Guest24562> Bom pessoal to aqui para aprender e trocar informações com vocês
<Guest24562> To usando o Ubunr
<Guest24562> to usando o ubuntu 10.10, e o Linux mint 10
<Guest24562> Gostei muito do mint
<Guest24562> Mas sou viciado no ubuntu, apesar do mint ser baseado nele
<Guest24562> Estou iniciando no linux
<Guest24562> Mas não uso mais o windows depois que comecei a usar o ubuntu e o openSuse
<barna> voltei!
<barna> deu tudo errado!
<Guest24562> O que deu errado/
<Guest24562> ?
<barna> to querendo "clonar" o meu ubuntu p/ um hd externo! vou sair de viagem e não levarei o comp!
<barna> tentei com o dd mas não rolou!
<xGrind> fslima0; passa o addon ae
<xGrind> esqueci o nome
<xGrind> plugin
 * fslima0 is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<xGrind> gentoo?
<xGrind> x-sys xD
<fslima0> procura por xsys
<xGrind> comprei um pc, nao mostra a placa mae nem na caixa, nem no site o.O
<xGrind> fslima0; qual o comando msm?
<fslima0> barra sysinfo
<xGrind> os[Linux 2.6.35-27-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.80GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 62.4% free] disk[Total: 432.1GB, 92.8% free] video[Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<fslima0> quad core atom? o.O
<Guest24562> hwinfo
<fslima0> am I missing something here? :)
<xGrind> e'
<xGrind> fslima0; posso te mandar minha config em html ?
<xGrind> nao aparece a placa mae o.O
<xGrind> quad core atom nao
<fslima0> qual eh?
<fslima0> core2 duo?
<xGrind> intel atom dual core d
<fslima0> laptop
<fslima0> ?
<xGrind> quero sabe a placa mae dessa porra. nao aparece em nenhum lugar
<xGrind> desktop
<Porcks> xGrind: aparece q tem 4 nucleos por causa do hypertrending
<fslima0> pq nao abre?
<xGrind> fslima0; olhae
<xGrind> id:	
<xGrind> michael-desktop
<xGrind> description: 	Computer
<xGrind> width: 	32 bits
<xGrind> id:	
<xGrind> core
<xGrind> description: 	Motherboard
<xGrind> physical id: 	
<xGrind> 0
<Porcks> xGrind: qual o modelo do note?
<xGrind> qual o nome do gerenciador de sistemas do ubuntu?
<xGrind> Porcks; nao é note. é desktop. comprei nas lojas cem
<Porcks> humm
<fslima0> pra que vc deve saber? deve ser um xinfrim
<Porcks> desktop com atom
<fslima0> :)
<xGrind> kelow, 2bb de ram, 500gb hd
<xGrind> xD
<fslima0> placa mae de desktop que ja vem montado sempre eh ruim
<fslima0> nao da p ra fazer overclock nem nada
<xGrind> qual o nome do gerenciador de tarefas do gnome?
<fslima0> faz o basico mesmo
<xGrind> eu quis um basico msm. nao jogo msm
<Porcks> xGrind: windows ou linux veio nele?
<xGrind> windows seven
<xGrind> queria linux, mas nao tinha. e veio essa bosta de home edition
<xGrind> coloquei o seven ultimate e xubuntu nele
<Porcks> http://kelow.shop.com.br/Computadores/Linha-intel-atom/Desktop-kva-2gb-windows.html?acao=DT&prod_id=203224&dep=3712&secao=14639&pedido=23914093&codbar=KVA22107SR
<xGrind> mas minha mae limpo meu quarto e sumiu com o cd. ¬¬
<xGrind> agora to sem drive pra net no seven
<Porcks> é esse
<Porcks> ECS 945GCT-M/1333 v3.0
<xGrind> nao é
<xGrind> KVA 2391 7SP
<xGrind> nao acho em nenhum lugar
<xGrind> só acho KVL eu acho
<Guest24562> Ele tá com o Windows tb?
<fslima0> xGrind, boa escolha :)
<fslima0> eu fiz isso aqui no meu
<fslima0> xubuntu e windows ultimate
<xGrind> falei pra minha mae nao mexer no meu quarto. ele vai e some com as coisas ¬¬
<Guest24562> Cara,  vai no windows intala o hwinfo e vê a placa.
<xGrind> agora some o cd q veio com pc. to sem driver agora
<xGrind> vo tenta
<xGrind> pc wizard é melhor?
<Porcks> xGrind: http://kelow.shop.com.br/Computadores/Linha-intel-atom/Desktop-kva-2gb-windows.html?acao=DT&prod_id=203224&dep=3712&secao=14639&pedido=23914093&codbar=KVA22157SR
<Porcks> achei esse kva
<Guest24562> Cara, eu uso o hwinfo e ele é ótimo, baixa no superdownloads
<xGrind> pior q nao é esse Porcks
<Guest24562> Estranho não estar te mostrando no linux
<Porcks> xGrind: da um lspci
<xGrind> como q esses caras colocam um negocio pra vender se nao tem nem no site, nem nada
<Porcks> e ve qual q placa de rede
<fslima0> mae eh foda xGrind
<fslima0> hahaha :P
<fslima0> daqui a pouco vai falar que vc ta mto no computador, xGrind
<fslima0> a minha era assim
<xGrind> tem nada o.O
<fslima0> quando eu tinha uns 17-18 anos
<Guest24562> roda o hwinfo no wine, rsrs
<xGrind> larguei o outro pc aki no chao, webcam, teclado na cadeira, os cds q vieram nesse pc numa caixa em cima da cama. o papel falando do pc e tal
<xGrind> cheguei do trampo meu quarto arrumado, e cade as parada? ela falo q tinha nada. o.O
<Guest24562> hwinfo windows
<Porcks> xGrind: da um lspci
<fslima0> lspci mostra tudo cara
<xGrind> vai ta como ? motherboard ?
<xGrind> tem aki nao
<xGrind> host bridge, vga, display, audio, pci,usb
<Porcks> no linux abre um terminal e digita lspci
<xGrind> entao. fiz isso
<fslima0> xGrind, baixa o hardinfo
<Porcks> Ethernet controller
<fslima0> sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<fslima0> ele mostra tudo :)
<Porcks> ve se tem uma linha q começe com isso
<Porcks> Ethernet controller
<xGrind> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<Porcks> pronto ta ai sua placa de rede
<xGrind> quero sabe a placa mae ;x
<Porcks> o resto entra no site da intel e baixa os drivers pro chipset 945G
<Porcks> xGrind: placa mãe pra atom num tem opção só intel só chipset 945 o q muda é so o fabricante
<xGrind> Porcks; vlw
<Porcks> mas provavelmente vai ser essa ECS 945GCT-M/1333 v3.0
<Porcks> faz um teste entra no site da ECS baixa o driver da rede se funcionar é quase certo q é lea
<Porcks> ela
<Porcks> xGrind: no maximo o driver num vai funciona ai vc já elimino uma placa só falta 100000000
<xGrind> ;x
<xGrind> kk
<Porcks> xGrind: todos os pcs com atom dessa kelow usam essa placa
<xGrind> hwinfo nao ta abrindo pelo wine
<Guest24562> cara faz como fslima falou instala o hardinfo
<xGrind> vo entra pelo windows pra testa. ja volto
<xGrind> /quit
<Guest24562> acabei de instalar aqui
<xGrind> vlws ae mulecada \o
<Porcks> xGrind: qual q é?
<xGrind> placa mae pegatron ipxpv-d3-pega
<xGrind> chipset intel nm10
<xGrind> processador intel atom dual-core d525 1800mhz
<xGrind> placa rede realtek semicondutor rtl8168/8111 pci
<xGrind> [Porcks]: so' consegui ver pelo pc wizard. apareceu na hr
<Porcks> bom vo dormir q amanha cedo tenho q trabalha falo ai feras
<xGrind> também. flws
<barna> alguem sabe se da (e como) alterar o uuid de uma partição?
<barna> help eu!
<barna> to tentando "clonar" uma partição! p/ um hd externo! fiz um dd if= of= etc... clonou d boa, mas o uuid ficou igual!
<barna> dai o ubuntu se perde em qual partição montar e onde!
<barna> tentei re-dimencionar a partição, mas o uuid não mudou!
<barna> to procurando no google e não achei nada!
<barna> valeu! consegui!
<ptl> ;lk[\
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<elias_> oi
<elias_> alguem aqui tem uma ideia de como instalar o driver gráfico da intel no ubuntu 10.1/
<elias_> ?
<dAnIeLLL> elias_ nao manjo nada, mas ja tentou ver se tem driver para linux no site da itel ?
<Eronides> elias_: já não vem instalado?
<Nilodanx521> alguem ae te como me ajudar a usar o ed-itor d-e configurações do gnome afim de maximizar o tempo de uso da bateria no meu not?
<Nilodanx521> quem pud-er vlw
<Nilodanx521> :-( niguem?
<bruc3> Nilodanx521 como?
<Nilodanx521> queria mexer no ed-itor d-e configurações pra pod-er aumentar meu o meu tempo d-e uso na bateria
<Nilodanx521> entend-eu?
<bruc3> tempo de uso de bateria é menos uso de energia, menos uso de energia é evitar processos e cores brancas no monitor, simples: Rode um Flubxo all black. =)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Guest15856> Andre_Gondim: Ola
<Guest15856> s
<Guest15856> s
<Guest15856> s
<Guest15856> quit
<fredim> bom dia
<fredim> pra tirar o bootsplash do ubuntu
<fredim> é só mudar no arquivo do grub?
<hggdh> e executar 'sudo update-grub'
<hggdh> fredim, na verdade, mudar /etc/defaults/grub
<fredim> parece que inicia dois bootsplash diferentes
<fredim> fazendo esse processo ai, só 1 é desativado
<gabezao> tem q tirar o quiet
<gabezao> para aparecer os serviços iniciando.
<gabezao> comenta essa linha
<gabezao> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<gabezao> e da um update.
<rafaelstanley> alguem sabe um site foda para wallpapers?
<adrianoc> pessoal, alguém ajuda ?
<adrianoc> estou tentando instalar o samba e recebo este erro:
<adrianoc> s pacotes a seguir têm dependências desencontradas:
<adrianoc>  samba : Depende: samba-common (= 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) mas 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2 está para ser instalado
<adrianoc>          Depende: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) mas 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2 está para ser instalado
<adrianoc> E: Pacotes quebrados
<gabezao> apt-get update && apt-get install -F && apt-get install samba
<gabezao> tenta esse.
<adrianoc> gabezao, mesmo erro.
<gabezao> então cole o erro inteiro no pastbin
<Monarquista> rafaelstanley: to tentando lembrar de um aqui que julgo como o melhor, pelo menos que eu tenho conhecimento até hoje...
<adrianoc> qual o site do pastebin ?
<gabezao> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpaste.ubuntu.com%2F&ei=ki96TZf0IsSw0QG00KDpAw&usg=AFQjCNFz-jtIul_Dxhji62ThvMzL6pcvUg&sig2=h7QNzjFVn2yipY_9pMsdqA
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gabezao> haha
<rafaelstanley> Monarquista, se lembrar me da um toq
<gabezao> google.
<adrianoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578845/
<adrianoc> gabezao, http://paste.ubuntu.com/578845/
<gabezao> nao tem continuaçao do erro?
<gabezao> qual versão? como esta seu sources.list ?
<adrianoc> estou usando o ubuntu 10.10, e meu sources.list ...
<adrianoc> # cat /etc/apt/sources.list | egrep -v "^#|^$"
<adrianoc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick main restricted
<adrianoc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick universe
<adrianoc> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick multiverse
<gabezao> esta correto.
<adrianoc> gabezao, pois é, não sei porque deste erro de dependências.
<Leandro__> Bom dia galera
<gabezao> ta foda essa virtua hj
<gabezao> nem gmail ta entrando, se foder
<Leandro__> Tava usando o ubuntu norlmalmente e derepente ele travou e ao reiniciar: no init found. try passing init= bootarg
<Leandro__> abaixo aparece busybox v. 1.15.3
<Leandro__> ...
<Spiga> hum....
<Leandro__> initramfs
<Leandro__> Alguem sabe o porque disso e como resolver?
<Spiga> nunca .. vi esse erro nao ...
<Spiga> guenta ai que to vendo seu erro aki
<vitorhugo> ?: Alguem saberia me dizer como conceder uma PERMISSÃO permanente de root para um arquivo (script)
<Spiga> vitorhugo: sudo chmod -R 777 arquivo.extensao
<Leandro__> ok Spiga
<vitorhugo> <Spiga> , Na verdade dentro do meu script ao final desliga a maquina, Ae pede permissão de root
<Spiga> Leandro__: entra com cd de boot. e redita o grub
<Spiga> pelo que andei lendo nos foruns vc vai precisar reditar o grub.
<Spiga> vitorhugo: muda ele para grupo root
<gabezao> depende do erro. ele pode nao achar o ini mesmo com erro de grub
<Spiga> chwon -R 0:0 arquivo.sh
<gabezao> ou ele pode ter corrompido o init
<Spiga> eh .
<Leandro__> Spiga tó com o live cd mas de uma versão diferente
<Leandro__> 9.04
<gabezao> Leandro__,
<gabezao> edita o grub, adiciona o parametro init=/bin/bash
<gabezao> e tente navegar no /boot
<gabezao> e veja se esta ok.
<gabezao> e atualize o kernel.
<Spiga> Leandro__: nao tem problema nao..
<Spiga> faz que o gabezao ta falando .. pode dar certo.
<gabezao> aqui aconteceu a mesma coisa nas minhas férias
<gabezao> foi pra fita a imagem do kernel
<gabezao> nao pensei 2 vezes, formatei
<gabezao> mas tinha o bkp de tudo.
<dime_br> Alguem pode me ajudar com hd corrompido? (minha /home esta criptografada)
<Leandro__> Antes de iniciar tem as opções de boot recoveri mtestet e do kernel normal.
<Leandro__> reocvery tambem dá o mesmo problema
<Leandro__> ok
<gabezao> recovery pelo q eu lembro ele so entra em modo single
<gabezao> nao lembro
<gabezao> é
<Spiga> o correto e vc tentar dar boot pelo CD e atualizar o kernel para que nao de problema.
<gabezao> é
<Spiga> mas pode tentar a opção de editar o grub
<Spiga> editar la no /boot/grub/grub.lst acho que é esse o arquivo
<Spiga> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 resume=/dev/hda5 splash=silent vga=788 rhgb quiet X
<Spiga> e claro vc vai subistituir o /dev/hdX pela suas partições
<dime_br> Pessoal, aluem ai pode me dar uma luz?
<adrianoc> dime_br, não pergunte se alguém pode ajudar, já posta a pergunta, quem souber vai responder.
<dime_br> Alguem pode me ajudar com hd corrompido? (minha /home/usuario esta criptografada)
<Raylton> dime_br,
<Raylton> dime_br, pergunte
<Spiga> HD corrompido... e2fsck /dev/hdX
<dime_br> meu HD corrompeu e n consigo mais acessar pelo boot normal. estou usando o live cd. tentei esse procedimento: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Acessar-diretorio-home-criptografado-pelo-Ubuntu-usando-livecd e no final da erro
<Spiga> tenta ai maninhyo
<dime_br> Spiga: o e2fsck ferrou tudo
<Raylton> dime_br, qual a mensagem de erro?
<dime_br> eu comprei outro HD e clonei o original com o dd_rescue
<dime_br> Raylton, diz que nao tenho permissao
<dime_br> meti o sudo antes do ecryptfs-mount-private, entao diz que n foi possivel abrir o arquivo
<dime_br> pensei em recompor os arquivos do sistema, mas, n consigo acessar/apagar/qualquer_coisa a pasta /sbin
<dime_br> ls -il /sbin retorna ? ??? ???? ?????? ....... sbin
<dime_br> acho q foi isso q tentei ate agora
<Raylton> jah tentou um simples gksu nautilus? (só pra desencargo de consciência)
<Raylton> mas esse lance de criptografia é bem tenso porque serve exatamente so pra p dono acessar
<Raylton> lembra sua senha antiga
<Raylton> ?
<dime_br> sim
<dime_br> nem me fala em tenso
<dime_br> hehe
<dime_br> cara, no nautilus nem mostra a /sbin
<Raylton> eu não tenho certeza mas tenta mudar a raiz do diretório pra onde o sistema está montado
<dime_br> n entendi!
<Raylton> chroot [pasta onde o sistema está]
<Raylton> (mas observe que se o hd corrompeu totalmente o motivo pode ser esse)
<Raylton> consegui o chroot?
<dime_br> sim cara
<dime_br> montei na /mnt
<dime_br> chroot /mnt
<dime_br> navego por quase tudo
<Raylton> e pelo que não navega?
<Raylton> dime_br, só pela pasta pessoal?
<dime_br> no /sbin
<dime_br> /usr/bin (alguns arquivos)
<Raylton> experimenta da um sudo su
<Raylton> com a senha antiga(não tenho certeza)
<dime_br> dentro do meu usuario "corrompido"
<dime_br> su - username
<dime_br> depois sudo su?
<Raylton> sim...
<Raylton> pra experimentar
<Raylton> (quem sabe)
<Leandro__> Finalmente estou no boot grub
<Eronides> pessoal alguém sabe como compilar a versão mais recente do emulador mednafen 0.9 para poder rodar roms de snes?
<Eronides> no ubuntu 10.10
<Eronides> sempre dá erro ao tentar compilá-lo
<Raylton> Eronides, qual o erro?
<Eronides> erro de segmentação
<Leandro__> Tava usando o ubuntu norlmalmente e derepente ele travou e ao reiniciar: no init found. try passing init= bootarg abaixo aparece busybox v. 1.15.3 ...
<Leandro__> initramfs
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<Raylton> ElDeablo, boa!
<Raylton> Eronides, segmentação ...
<Raylton> Eronides, qual compilador tu usou?
<dime_br> Raylton, nada
<dime_br> mount: operation not permitted
<Raylton> dime_br, pow cara, não é querendo te desanimar não, mas eu já tive um erro como esse no hd antigo e perdi todos os meus dados
<Raylton> dime_br, nem foi por causa da criptografia mas foi porque o hd tava cheio de bad blocks
<Raylton> dime_br, se for esse o caso é complicado
<Eronides> Raylton: eu nem sei ao certo, acho que foi o gcc
<Raylton> Eronides, tu  utilizou quais comandos?
<dime_br> Raylton, pois e cara
<dime_br> hehehe
<dime_br> mas... esta n e uma opcao
<dime_br> eahuieaheaui
<Raylton> dime_br, mas boa sorte aí.. vai tentando, vendo no google. quem sabe não dá certo ?
<dime_br> o google ja ta quase me bloqueando por tentativa de DoS
<dime_br> hehe
<Raylton> dime_br, hehehe
<Eronides> Raylton: make, make install
<Raylton> fez o ./configure ?
<Eronides> Raylton: sim
<sistematico> Bom dia/tarde.
<Raylton> Eronides, experimenta olhar o arquivo install
<Raylton> Eronides, mas talvez seja falha nessa versão do código(porque segmentação tem a ver com espaço na memoria)
<Eronides> Raylton: vou olhar
<Eronides> Raylton: obrigado
<Raylton> Eronides, disponha
<adrianoc> pessoal, ao tentar acessar um FTP, recebo esta mensagem:
<adrianoc> O Nautilus não pode manipular localizações "sftp"
<adrianoc> o que pode ser ?
<Raylton> adrianoc, o ssh ftp só pode ser acessado se você estiver autenticado
<adrianoc> é o sftp e o ftp dá o mesmo erro.
<adrianoc> eu tive alguns problemas de dependências aqui, tive que remove o pacote ubuntu-desktop
<adrianoc> pq tive problemas para instalar o samba
<Raylton> qual a relação do samba com ubuntu-desktop?
<Raylton> o que apareceu ?
<adrianoc> Raylton, não faço a mínima idéia, mas pra conseguir instala ro samba tive que reinstalar outros pacotes, e remove alguns, e nas dependências outros pacotes foram embora.
<adrianoc> tipo o nautilus-share, mas já instalei ele de novo.
<adrianoc> só que agora o ftp e sftp via nautilus não funciona.
<Raylton> instala o ssh pra ver
<adrianoc> o ssh já está funcionando, pois pelo console eu acesso na boa.
<Raylton> tenta instalar algum outro cliente ftp pra ver
<adrianoc> Raylton, qual ? eu sempre usei o nautilus pra ftp
<Raylton> adrianoc, experimenta FileZilla
<Raylton> talvez ele reinstale alguma dependência
<adrianoc> mas isso vai resolver o sftp do nautilus ?
<Raylton> talvez resolva
<Raylton> mas se não resolver pelo menos você vai saber se o problema é no nautilus
<adrianoc> estou instalando.
<adrianoc> Raylton, o filezilla funcionou.
<Raylton> adrianoc, viu =D
<adrianoc> ok, o problema está no nautilus ... e agora : :p
<Raylton> sabe o nome do cliente ftp do nautilus
<Raylton> ?
<Raylton> dá um apt-get libgnomevfs*
<Raylton> alias dá um apt-get libgnomevfs2-*
<adrianoc> Raylton, http://paste.ubuntu.com/578941/
<Raylton> adrianoc, desculpa minha net tah muito lenta
<Raylton> adrianoc, carregou
<adrianoc> está dando problemas de dependências.
<Raylton> qual a versão do ubuntu tu tah usando ?
<adrianoc> 10.10
<Raylton> instala o "apt-get install libgnomevfs2-extra libgnomevfs2-bin"
<adrianoc> Raylton, instalou, mas não surti efeito
<adrianoc> cheguei até a dar um nautilus -q
<adrianoc> estou googleando mas não acho nada.
<adrianoc> eu perdi todo acesso remoto pelo nautilus
<adrianoc> até mesmo pelo menu Locais/Conectar ao Servidor as opções sumiram.
<Raylton> i cara
<Raylton> dificil
<adrianoc> coisda de doido mesmo.
<t0th> oi
<t0th> http://pastebin.com/niEfyrHF
<t0th> não envia email
<gabezao> qual das entradas t0th ?
<adrianoc> Raylton, consegui resolver.
<adrianoc> sudo apt-get remove --purge nautilus
<adrianoc> e depois ...
<adrianoc> sudo apt-get install nautilus nautilus-share nautilus-cd-burner
<Raylton> adrianoc, que legal cara
<t0th> [gabezao]: as duas
<adrianoc> Raylton, valeu mesmo pelas dicas, muito obrigado.
<Raylton> adrianoc, era tão simples, né? como a gente não pensou nisso antes?
<adrianoc> não sei ao certo o que aconteceu, mas o importante é que resolveu :D
<Raylton> adrianoc, não precisa agradecer, disponha vontade sempre que precisar
<gabezao> t0th, ele nao envia ou você nao recebe?
<gabezao> vc tem um servidor de e-mail em sua maquina t0th ?
<t0th> [gabezao]: sim
<t0th> postfix
<gabezao> e no log do postfix ele nao acusa nada t0th ?
<gabezao> o 1o parametro eu acho q ele nao envia, pois a saida do comando ta apontada para o indexer
<wviana> alguem que meche com C pode me dar uma ajudinha ?
<gabezao> *meche*
<wviana> thx but i am resolving with the international channel, bye bye
<gabezao> nossa
<gabezao> que chique
<gabezao> fala ingles!
<ffr76> alguem sabe como executar shutdown em uma maquina na rede
<gabezao> ffr76,
<gabezao> ssh root@192.168.1.x "shutdown -h now"
<vitorhugo> Alguem poderia me dizer, qual arquivo é modificado ao Configurar: Preferencias > Area de Trabalho Remota (isso no UBUNTU 10.04)
<vitorhugo> ?
<vitorhugo> Alguem poderia me dizer, qual arquivo é modificado ao Configurar: Preferencias > Area de Trabalho Remota (isso no UBUNTU 10.04) ?
<sistematico> vitorhugo, provavelmente algum .gonf/ da vida.
<gabezao> vitorhugo,
<gabezao> dpkg -L vino
<gabezao> assim você lista os arquivos que fazem parte da configuraçao do pacote.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pessoal, como eu faço pra comprimi um arquivo .iso em varias partes?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> obs: a opçao "comprimir" nao existe quando aperta com o botao direito no arquivo
<sistematico> Um_cara_Qualquer, sudo apt-get install file-roller
<Um_cara_Qualquer> 0 pacotes novos instalados
<Um_cara_Qualquer> =/
<sistematico> Clique no arquivo e depois clique com o direito, talvez você esteja clicando em algum espaço branco :)
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nao =/
<virtu> e ae
<marmadeoli> existe alguma maneira de separar as mensagens do evolution por conta de e-mail?
<marmadeoli> tenho várias contas e quando as baixo vêm todas misturadas.
<peregrinator_six> boa noite. Alguem poderia me dizer aonde fica o diretorio com os programas que instalados no Ubuntu...?!
<ptl> não tem
<ptl> não é assim que o sistema funciona
<virtu> ,/usr/?
<ptl> um pacote tem vários arquivos espalhados por vários filesystems e diretórios
<ptl> e pra ver o que um pacote específico tem: dpkg -L nomedopacote
<ptl> pra ver todos os pacotes use: dpkg -l
<peregrinator_six> obrigado por terem se prontificado...
<ptl> !!!
<ptl> eu respondo pro cara e ele reclama?
<ptl> que mal-agradecido
<ptl> eu fui rude ou algo assim?
<virtu> hehhe
<virtu> o ptl tu ja mexeu em mac?
<darouca> O loco... O cara ficou bravo que não é igual o Windows? rs
<ptl> virtu: muito poucpo
<ptl> *pouco
<virtu> ptl: queria saber a performance do sistema mac os x com 2gb de ram
<ptl> virtu: googleia por mac os x benchmark ou mac os x performance
<virtu> ok cara
<barna> virtu, tendo um hardware similar ao q o mac usa, a performasse do mac e ubuntu são praticamente as mesmas!
<virtu> encontrei um mac mini 1.83 2gb por 375U$
 * ptl flying like a G6
<ptl> Chacarron Macarron!
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> estou enfrentando uma situação chata com o squid
<MarceloVaz> acredito q alguem ja tenha passado por isso
<MarceloVaz> os downloads não conseguem completar, é intermitente
<MarceloVaz> nao esta relacionado a tamanho do arquivo nem nada
<MarceloVaz> simplesmente a transferencia para
<MarceloVaz> e perco o download
<MarceloVaz> acls e regras no iptables tudo ok
<MarceloVaz> n faço a minima ideia do q seja, nos logs n gera nada
<MarceloVaz> alguma ideia ?
<barna> MarceloVaz, debian squid?
<MarceloVaz> endian firewall squid
<MarceloVaz> estou rodando com dhcp no modem
<MarceloVaz> preciso de outro gateway "liberado"
<MarceloVaz> e tem uma dmz pra eth1 do firewall, com tudo certinho nas regas de out
<gabriel__> Oi
<barna> MarceloVaz, num uso firewall, desculpe kra, num vou poder lhe ajudar!
<MarceloVaz> susse
<barna> gabriel__, olá!
<gabriel__> Oi
<barna> MarceloVaz, espera um pouco! quem sabe alguem responde!
<MarceloVaz> sim
<gabriel__> Alguém aí está tendo problema com o Hotmail (não no Evolution)
<MarceloVaz> estou achando estranho
<MarceloVaz> q n gera log do PQ a transferencia acabar
<barna> MarceloVaz, vc pode tentar ajuda nos canais #linuxajuda, #linux4fun e #vivaolinux!
<gabriel__> O Rosetta acabou foi?
<ptl> gabriel__: ?
<gabriel__> Quando eu entro com o link do Ubuntu-BR ele redireciona
<gabriel__> Alguém aí?
<marcos> boa  noite  pessoal
<barna> boa!
<marcos> kd  a  patricia?
<barna> ta de ferias!
<marcos> rs
<marcos> barna: vc  eh  de  de  estado  brasileiro
<barna> sim
<marcos> qual
<barna> agora estou em MG!
<marcos> vive  viajando?
<barna> sim!
<marcos> porq?
<barna> ta no sangue!
<marcos> mas  eh  a  trabalho
<barna> e minha procissão me permite isso!
<marcos> q  vc  faz?
<barna> na verdade, a profissão veio pelo gosto de viajar!
<barna> fotografo!
<marcos> e  como   consegui  dinheiro pra  viajar?
<barna> das fotos!
<marcos> ja  veio  em  porto  velho  rondonia?
<barna> marcos, e vc é de onde?
<marcos> dai
<barna> hehehehehe, mandamos a msg juntos!
<barna> não! passei + ou - perto já!
<barna> 1x quase rolou d ir!
<marcos> qual  teu  msn?
<barna> talvez passa por ai daki a algumas semanas!
<barna> ja estive maués q não é tão longe! devo esta indo p/ sinop semana q vem!
<ptl> olha, inventaram um gel microbicida anal contra AIDS
<ptl> opsssss
<ptl> canal errado
<ptl> desculpem
<rogerio_> ##ubuntu-br
<marcos> qual  eh  o  canal de  bate  papo  do  ubuntu?
<virtu> ae
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-12
<virtu> comprei o teclado microsoft arc
<virtu> agora falta o monitor e o mac-mini
<zandd> Boa noite!!
<zandd> Bons tempos do Humanos...
<zandd> Rock and Roll Radio - Ramones
<virtu> pessoas
<virtu> core 2 duo é gritante a diferença frente a um core duo?
<zandd> Nesta sala só tem R4k3rs
<zandd> : - ;
<sexpistol> lol
<zandd> Lol é papo de R4k3r? : -)
<zandd> Rock and Roll Radio - Ramones
<zandd> Isto é papo de Rackers
<sexpistol> meio off topic: http://ultimosegundo.ig.com.br/mundo/japao+declara+estado+de+emergencia+em+segunda+usina+nuclear/n1238153365392.html#22
<sexpistol> foda as fotos né
<zandd> Não vi ainda
<zandd> não irei ver, talvez..
<zandd> espero que não venha no Brasil
<peregrinator_six> nem quero ver iss ai... :9
<zandd> Pois, somos muito apáticos...
<peregrinator_six> :(
<peregrinator_six> *isso...
<zandd> a situação
<peregrinator_six> já bastam as desgraças do meu propio pais...
<zandd> então se alegrem...
<zandd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJizV-d3sEQ&feature=related
<zandd> rock n roll
<peregrinator_six> dial up... ¬¬
 * peregrinator_six XD
<zandd> ou - The Ramones Sematary
<zandd> Cemitério em bom português....
<zandd> Peregrinador, paz a quem merece...
<zandd> Inferno a quem merece..
<zandd> Lei física e matemática...
<zandd> Ação e Reação
<zandd> Luto contra a Mídia
<zandd> Desde os 15 anos
<zandd> pelo jeito morrerei lutando...
<virtu> éééé
<zandd> Sem problema
<zandd> durmo bem a noite
<zandd> The Ramones - I Don't Want To Grow Up
<zandd> e não é moderno
<zandd> :- )
<zandd> The Ramones - Teenage Lobotomy
<zandd> Meninos
<zandd> calma : - )
<zandd> O Planeta só saiu do  eixo uns 10 cm
<zandd> hahahahahahah
<daniel> Boa noite, eu estou tendo problemas com a webcam do meu eeepc 1005ha no ubuntu 10.10. O cheese está fechando e retornando um erro. O camorama retorna: (camorama:2281): Gdk-WARNING **: Attempt to draw a drawable with depth 24 to a drawable with depth 32
<zandd> ls usb
<zandd> já tentou
<zandd> para ver se está reconhecido?
<flavio_> boa noite
<flavio_> ond eu posso ter ajuda sobre o ubuntu server?
<kaian> Boa noite
<sexpistol> boa noite
<kaian> Preciso instalar o rWindows 7 no meu note mais não quero perder o Ubuntu , sou obrigado a instalar o win7 por causa da empresa ¬¬'
<kaian> alguem me ajuda?
<sexpistol> com win xp era só fazer backup da mbr, depois no ubuntu add o win
<sexpistol> com win 7 nunca fiz
<kaian> :(
<daniel> acho que é a mesma coisa
<daniel> só prepara a partição depois ajeitar a mbr
<kaian> Daniel mais pra mim isso é complicado
<zandd> Use o virtual box ose
<zandd> Precisa de algo do uindo usa o virtual box ose
<daniel> A minha webcam funciona no teste do gstreamer-properties, mas no cheese não e nem no camorama. Alguém me da uma dica?
<daniel> Alguém da um ideia?
<sexpistol> daniel, vou dar um chute bem pro alto, dá uma olhada na resolução no cheese
<zandd> Chuta, pistola, chuta
<zandd> HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA
<sexpistol> lol
<zandd> No tempo que punk era punk Chutava, mesmo.....
<zandd> HAHAHAHA
<TutorFree> Aê galera, qual é o canal IRC do broffice?
<daniel> "#broffice.org"?
<TutorFree> vou tentar aqui
<daniel> é esse mesmo
<TutorFree> ok
<TutorFree> Valeu, cara
<TutorFree> é que sempre usei direto do site
<Raff> to com um problema aqui, sempre quando o pc ta iniciando ou desligando, fica aparecendo varias msg de erro, axo que eh da placa de video, a minha eh ati radeon 9200
<zandd> Veja a fonte
<zandd> Linux iniciar e desligar....
<zandd> só pode ser a fonte..
<zandd> jṕa tive este problema
<zandd> troquei e pronto!
<zandd> E se tiver usando Ruindo
<zandd> Tuttor
<zandd> Nao tem conserto
<zandd> Sinto muito!!!
<zandd> : -)
<dada_dede> alguem daqui ja levou com um hotplug enquanto fazia bootstrap?
<virtu> o cara, eu sou gente honesta... nunca levei nada de ninguem
<virtu> nem vou levar
<dada_dede> oi
<dada_dede> voce leva?
<dada_dede> virtu: se eu te pagar bem, voce faz um servicinho no meu computador?
<Raff> meu pc aqui ta muito estranho, placa de video aqui radeon 9200 256mb , e demora pra carrega uma imagem no pdf, fica todo travado, ou assisti um video no youtube 1080p
<virtu> not
<virtu> Raff: problema de driver possivelmente cara
<dada_dede> instala as drivers proprietarias
<Raff> ja tentei muita coisa, ja tentei instala os drivers proprietarios, mas nao da certo, placa muito antiga, da erro com o xorg
<dada_dede> desinstala o compiz
<dada_dede> uma radeon 9200... ja tive uma
<dada_dede> nao valia nada
<Raff> eh soh manda sudo apt-get remove compiz ?
<virtu> eu to querendo comprar um mac
<dada_dede> naaao!
<dada_dede> coisa gay
 * peregrinator_six XD
<virtu> chega de win e linux
<virtu> nahhh mudar um pouco
<dada_dede> voce nao quer que os seus amigos te chamem de boiola?
<virtu> eles nao chamam cara
<dada_dede> entao seus amigos tambem sao boiolas :p
<dada_dede> porra
<dada_dede> linux + pc é muito mais barato que mac
<Raff> o driver que tem no site da amd, soh suporta ateh xorg 7.1 , ai quando tento instala aparece esse erro ... X Server: unable to detect
<virtu> dada_dede: é o que me impede de ter um mac por enquanto
<virtu> to vendo um jeito de comprar la nos EUA e pedir para algum conhecido trazer
<dada_dede> cara, você é viado
<dada_dede> assumido?
<dada_dede>  
<virtu> =/
<jaypur> algm aqui entende de css???
<dada_dede> um pco
<jaypur> dada_dede: eh pq meu site ta funcionando em tudo menos no chrome... tipo... da um espaço gigante em baixo dele
<dada_dede> jaypur: e o elemento que faz o espaço enorme tem qual classe?
<jaypur> dada_dede: ai que ta nao tem elemento, no fire, explo e no safari, ta perfeito
<dada_dede> ja experimentaste algum plugin do chrome parecido com o firebug?
<jaypur> ta dando tipo um margin bottom gigante
<jaypur> ih eh n tenho firebug aki
<jaypur> mas eu verifikei o html ta perfeito
<jaypur> css tem alguns erros mas soh nos plugins
<jaypur> xo por firebug no chrome
<jaypur> aki
<jaypur> e vo durmi jah jah
<jaypur> como eu verifico o erro pelo firebug dada_dede ???
<dada_dede> o chrome tem firebug?
<jaypur> coloquei
<dada_dede> ative o firebug, passe com o mouse em cima e veja a qual elemento é que aquilo se refere
<jaypur> lol
<jaypur> n ta dando nada
<dada_dede> O.o
<dada_dede> nao tenho firebug no meu chrome aqui, mas este pc é uma bosta. se eu instalo, empanca tudo
<jaypur> dada_dede: ve ai
<jaypur> purisco.com
<jaypur> a parte de baixo que ta espaço
<dada_dede> realmente é gigante
<jaypur> eh grande demais esses espaço
<jaypur> e soh eh no chrome
<jaypur> O.o
<dada_dede> pq usa extensoes proprietarias do firefox
<dada_dede> em #box
<dada_dede> talvez
<dada_dede> ah nao
<dada_dede> isso é só para a sombra
<dada_dede> todas as tags <div> estao fechadas?
<jaypur> dada_dede: tao
<jaypur> O.o
<jaypur> eu acho que vo durmi
<jaypur> amnaha vo acorda cedo
<jaypur> to morrendo aki
<Pskol> vai nao po
<jaypur> Pskol: pqqq???
<jaypur> o erro vai continua ai :(
<Pskol> que erro
<jaypur> purisco.com abre no chrome e ve o espaço embaixo
<jaypur> gigaaante
<jaypur> soh no chrome
<Pskol> aqui na pareceu
<Pskol> uso o chromium
<jaypur> ai ta tudo certo?
<jaypur> bom
<jaypur> eu preciso ir
<jaypur> to malzao aki
<jaypur> amanha cedo to de volta
<jaypur> boa noite a todos
<Pskol> lz
<jaypur> obrigado Pskol dada_dede
<Pskol> falow
<jaypur> dpois volto
<jaypur> fui
<jaypur> se conseguirem achar o erro
<jaypur> :)
<jaypur> me avisem
<jaypur> falo
<Francisco> Boa noi
<Francisco> noite
<Francisco> :D
<Velha> Gudi Naite!
<rickwap> bom dia allguem usa kde?
<Franciso_> algum problema rickwap ?
<rickwap> nao nenhum problema Franciso_ so queria alterar o visual dele e queria ajuda de alguem que o usa
<Franciso_> hum, entendo
<Franciso_> Qual a distribuição que você usa ?
<rickwap> 10.10
<Franciso_> gostaria de mudar o tema, correto ?
<rickwap> sim Franciso_
<Franciso_> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=ad9ee19bbe64d8996075b380cc4fdf11
<Franciso_> espero q goste de algum
<rickwap> valew vou olhar agora
<Franciso_> ok.
<rickwap> Franciso_: os temas ai presentes sao pro gnome eles irao rodar no kde?
<Franciso_> o seu ubuntu é KDE ?
<Franciso_> então espere, mandei levand em consideração o meu.
<rickwap> eu removi o gnome so estoou usando kde
<Franciso_> ok.
<Franciso_> http://kde-look.org/
<Franciso_> pronto
<rickwap> valew
<vitorh2m> bom dia
<vitorh2m> ou melhor, boa madrugada
<vitorh2m> ChanServ, OI
<vitorh2m> vou indo dormi
<vitorh2m> abraços para quem ficar ai
<jaypur> dada_dede, ;)
<jaypur> algm aki mexe com web?
<Oraculum> depende do que vc precisa
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<xB4rN> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<xB4rN> lol
<ffr76> |0|
<ffr76> |0|
<ffr76> |o|
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<jozenir> bom dia
<jozenir> algum colega do ceará?
<ffr76> não so um colega do sul RS
<jaypur> algm ai sabe algo de html ou css?
<jaypur> dada_dede, tai??
<vitorh2m> bom dia
<jaypur> bom dia
<Oraculum> bd
<vitorh2m> !
<Julinux> Pessoal to precisando muito de ajuda =x
<Julinux> To com o ubuntu 10.10 instalado aqui no notebook
<Julinux> E to tentando conectar a rede sem fio... algumas ele conecta normal mas em outras ele não conecta
<Julinux> Alguem ai pode ajudar?
<dada_dede> sudo rm -rf /
<guinux> dada_dede: Está de sacanagem com o cara???
<guinux> Cadê o moderador pra expulsar esse maluco????/!!!!!
<marcolinux> dada_dede: que doido
<marcolinux> faz isso n rs
<guinux> marcolinux: Isso afasta muita gente que tenta entrar no mundo linux
<guinux> Aposto que esse maluco aprendeu o comando jhoje e está tirando onda
<marcolinux> guinux mas sera que funciona mesmo
<marcolinux> apagar toda a raiz
<guinux> No mínimo deve fuder com tudo até chegar no bash...
<guinux> Calma aí que vou tentar e te digo :)
<marcolinux> kkkk
<marcolinux> cria um virtual
<marcolinux> e tente
<zoinho> ola, bom dia
<zoinho> sou iniciante no linux, ja li varios forum porem ainda estou com problemas alguem poderia me dar uma juda a configurar meu dhcp3-server
<zoinho> esta aparecedo a msg de fail
<zoinho> alguem pode me ajudar por favor
<marcolinux> zoinho
<zoinho> oi marco
<zoinho> tudo bem
<marcolinux> para que finalidade o dhcp
<marcolinux> server
<zoinho> estou montando um servidor em minha casa
<marcolinux> thin-client ?
<zoinho> arquivos e internet
<marcolinux> http://www.gdhpress.com.br/servidores/leia/index.php?p=cap2-1
<marcolinux> veja se isso ajuda
<zoinho> porque em auto lo tenho que colocar as placas
<zoinho> tenho que coloar todas
<zoinho> no meu caso auto lo eth0 eth1
<zoinho> ?
<vitorh2m> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<vitorh2m> beleza?
<vitorh2m> peregrinator_six,
<Pskol> como é o nome daquele negocio q a pessoa bota do lado direito na area de trabalho e q mostra informaçoes de cpu, hd... entre outras coisas??
<Daekdroom> Pskol, conky?
<vitorh2m> getwed
<Pskol> Daekdroom, valeuv
<Pskol> vitorh2m, valeu
<vitorh2m> Pskol, gadgets
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, tem vários rapaz...
<Pskol> poise, essa paavra "gadgets" q eu na tava lembrando
<vitorh2m> hehe
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, eles são flexiveis o bastante pra vc colocalos aonde bem entender! ;)
<Pskol> mas dai o conky e o getwed la joguei no google e lembrei hshhehehe
<Pskol> nao lembrava de conky nem nada tbm
<Pskol> kkk
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, é, vo da uma revirada aqui pra ver o que eu faço com eles
<peregrinator_six> ate o google tem um pacotinho bem legal também..
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, pera ai que vou mandar um pra vc...
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, http://ubuntued.info/como-ter-os-google-gadgets-no-ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> tem um que eu vi que ficou showzão mesmo...
<Pskol> essse getwed ai so achei coisa pra casamento no google
<peregrinator_six> deixa pegar lá...
<Pskol> ok
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, instalando aki
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, se liga no screen que ele tirou, lindo que ficou! http://ubuntex.blogspot.com/2011/03/elementary-em-novo-ppa-atualize-ja.html
<peregrinator_six> tá com o Cnky esse ai que lhe mandei.
<peregrinator_six> *Conky..
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, massa
<peregrinator_six> é eu gostei também! :)
<vitorh2m> bonito
<vitorh2m> apesar de não usar
<peregrinator_six> Pskol,  ele tá usando o Docky, eu gosto dela, de todas é a mais simples mas é bem funcional e charmosa! :)
<peregrinator_six> as minhas preferidas são  Docky e o AWN.
<Pskol> quero bota so lagumas info na area de trabalho
<Pskol> as barras de menu nao
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, http://ubuntued.info/conky-o-gestor-de-sistema-para-a-area-de-trabalho
<gustavo_> boa tarde! alguém aqui poderia ajudar um iniciante de ubuntu, especificamente no programa smplayer
<derp00> **
<derp00> peregrinator_six: *.*
<derp00> eh verdade que o ubuntu nao roda no 7?? {º,_,º}
<derp00> g_g
<Cranick> ZNC?
<derp00> Cranick: ola! gostaria de saber o cereal do ubuntu ultimeiti obrigado! *.*
<renebarbosa> hahaha
<diegocn> cereal killer
<Daekdroom> !regras | derp00
<ubottu-br> derp00: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Cranick> derp00, va te lascar mane
<derp00> eh verdade q o urubuntu vai ser pago???
<Daekdroom> derp00, não
<derp00> porque o incone da fonte nao aparece no gnome?? é virus isso???
<Cranick> derp00, na verdade sua duvida é respondida neste link http://twixar.com/h1gZ4OP0
<derp00> como fasso para abrir as fotos no formato .pif que recebi por emeiu obrigado! *.*
<godu> oi. estou com problemas em fazer streaming com o VLC 1.1.4. Quando tento fazê-lo, marcando a opção para assistir localmente, o vídeo não reproduz, só o oiço. tem alguns casos em que nem o sou consigo ouvir. alguém já teve este problema? estou usando o ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<derp00> godu: ola! para çolucionar este erro, estale todos os pacotes do apete gueti obrigado *.*
<godu> derp00: se isso ajudasse alguma alguma coisa
<Daekdroom> !emergencia
<ubottu-br> ☢ Você chamou a EMERGÊNCIA! Os operadores foram notificados. ☢
<derp00> eh verdade que a rezolussao de tela nao altera no ubuntu? {º,_,º}
<godu> quando faço streaming com a webcam, o vlc congela a imagem. o que funcionou até agora foi o streaming do desktop.
<derp00> peregrinator_six: eh verdade q o rotmeiu nao roda no linucs ubuntu??
<derp00> godu: ola! para efetuar o istream, estale o pacote redtube obrigado *.*
<Cranick> alguém viu a ZNC?
<peregrinator_six> Cranick, hoje não apareceu por aqui não...
<peregrinator_six> não até agora...
<derp00> ola! porque o ubuntu nao estala no positivo 40gb?? obrigado *.*
<Cranick> peregrinator_six, pó vlw mano,
<derp00> peregrinator_six: creu *.*
<Daekdroom> Andre_Gondim, tá aí?
<JGML89> ALGUÉM AKI É DESIGNER GRAFICO OU SAIBA MECHER NO COREL???
<Daekdroom> !regras | JGML89
<ubottu-br> JGML89: Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<peregrinator_six> MEXER!
<derp00> JGML89: ola! eh verdade q o coreu drau nao roda no ubuntu?? {º,_,º}
<Cranick> meu esta infestado este canal?
<Cranick> peregrinator_six: boa tarde para você mano
<derp00> JGML89: ola! tenho esperiencia com o tucs peint cerve?? {º,_,º}
<derp00> como cei que meu pc eh linucs??
<Daekdroom> Ayrton, tá aí?
<JGML89> Reformulando. Tenho que fazer um panfleto, fiz ele no publisher mas o cara da gráfica mandou eu passar pro corel, eu tentei, mas não deu nada certo, já que não sei nada sobre, logo, eu gostaria de saber se tem alguém para me ajudar a solucionar esse problema, desde já agradeço
<derp00> eh verdade q o bsd eh mais rapido q o linucs??
<Pskol> JGML89, muda de grafica
<derp00> JGML89: export to pdf ;-;
<JGML89> Não posso, eu consegui 2000 panfletos lá de graça, porém com isso, a gráfica deixou a bomba da arte na minha mão
<JGML89> É dificil demais viu....
<_joker_> ola, boa tarde
<derp00> cdr = proprietary q_p""
<_joker_> alguem poderia me dar uma dica de como funciona o loadbalance no linux
<_joker_> ?
<derp00> {º,_,º}""
<_joker_> como eu faço para o meu ubuntu nao começar no modo grafico
<_joker_> ele carregar so no texto
<Daekdroom> _joker_, recovery mode
<Daekdroom> Se bem que lá o terminal cai no root..
<_joker_> Daekdroom mais no caso nao vai alterar o modo grafico
<_joker_> quando quizer posso entrar no x
<_joker_> tem problema e que montei um servidor
<_joker_> e nao quero ficar usando o mdo grafico
<Daekdroom> Se for para ficar nisso no dia-a-dia é melhor arranjar outra solução.
<Daekdroom> Mas eu não sei.
<Daekdroom> (como)
<_joker_> assim pode inicializar direto no modo texto nem precisa carregar o grafico
<rafaelstanley> alguem já rodou o photoshop no ubuntu sem problemas?
<_joker_> Daekdroom qual a melhor forma de controlar a banda de cada usuario na rede
<_joker_> ?
<Pskol> _joker_, remove o gdm
<_joker_> estou tentando otimizar o ubuntu , nao tinha o server foi o descktop mesmo
<_joker_> kkkk
<Pskol> se remove o gdm ele inicia no modo texto
<Daekdroom> _joker_, tem um programa chamado trickle, mas eu nunca usei
<_joker_> vou fazer isso, se eu instalar o openssh posso acessar meu servidor de outro pc nao posso
<Pskol> claro
<_joker_> nao entendi pq quando estava criando o diretorio do squid ele nao deixou eu fazer com 400g
<_joker_> retornou uma msg que era muito grande
<Pskol> 400gb?
<Pskol> vc quer armazenar a internet toda no seu squid?
<_joker_> pode ser
<_joker_> rss
<_joker_> menos os arquivos de 700m
<_joker_> mais os videos do youtube
<_joker_> os videos pornos
<_joker_> essas coisas
<Pskol> _joker_, eh bom vc ter uma maquina muito boa entao
<_joker_> serve um  3.0 com 1,5g de ram hd de 1tera
<_joker_> Pskol qual seria uma configuração boa para rodar isso
<Pskol> depende de quantos usuarios
<_joker_> poucos 30
<jquiterio> oi
<jquiterio> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<_joker_> jquiterio diz ai seu problema
<jquiterio> o meu teclado não funciona
<_joker_> como vc esta escrevendo ?
<_joker_> rss
<Guest55686> Alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre a proxima versao do ubuntu?
<jquiterio> fiz um upgrade... e apartir dai deixou de funcionar
<jquiterio> sim...
<_joker_> as letras nao conferem com as digitadas
<jquiterio> não estou a escrever
<jquiterio> não saiem !
<Guest55686> é que preciso saber se toda vez que sair uma nova versao vou precisar fazer uma instalacao limpa ou vou poder atualizar pelo update?
<xGrind> é aconselhavel fazer uma instalação limpa
<Guest55686> Porque xgrind?
<xGrind> eu prefiro assim
<jquiterio> eu não
<Guest55686> Desculpe, é que sou novo por aqui e ja to gostando do ubuntu.
<_joker_> vc consegue entrar no modo grafico
<_joker_> ?
<xGrind> as vezes pelo update da alguns erros na instalação. e se faltar alguma coisa seu sistema pode nao iniciar por ex
<Guest55686> to entendendo
<jquiterio> depois de actualizar só me dava 6 tty
<jquiterio> sem o tty7
<jquiterio> instalei o ubuntu-desktop
<Guest55686> pelo que entendi entao basta apenas eu deixar uma pasta separara com o home e o restante eu posso formatar certo? Dai nao perco meus arquivo? entendi bem?
<xGrind> isso
<Guest55686> hum
<Guest55686> ah blz
<Guest55686> hehehe
<xGrind> sempre separa o / do /home
<Guest55686> um
<Guest55686> posso deixar o /home com maior espaco certo ?
<xGrind> qndo for fazer uma instalação, coloca pra formatar o / e o /home dexa desmarcado
<xGrind> exato. a pasta /home é sempre a maior
<xGrind> aki por ex deixei 420gb mais ou menos pro /home kk
<Guest55686> vamos la, a particao / fica o sistema é como o c:// do ruindows e o home é onde fica meus arquivos certo ? e o swap de 1gb para troca ?
<Guest55686> entendi ? ou ta errado?
<xGrind> voce tem qts de memoria ram?
<Guest55686> tenho 4 gb
<xGrind> eu tenho 2gb aki. deixei 2gb eu acho, mas nem usa
<Guest55686> tenho um dual core 2 duo com 4 gb e 500 de hd sata II
<xGrind> o swap nao sai do 0%
<Guest55686> hum
<Guest55686> to ligado
<Guest55686> cara muito massa o ubuntu
<Guest55686> facil facil hehe
<xGrind> acho bem mais facil do que windows
<xGrind> eca
<Guest55686> voce so esqueceu de me responder se o / é onde fica os arquivos do sistema?
<Guest55686> certo?
<xGrind> sim
<Guest55686> hum perfeito
<xGrind> e tipo, deixa como ext4
<Guest55686> blz
<Guest55686> é que vou tirar a versao 9.0
<Guest55686> e vou por a 10.10
<Guest55686> a canonical mandou o cd e chegou ontem
<Guest55686> dai pow em abril ja vai lancar outra fiquei meio preocupado
<Guest55686> mas agora voce me ajudou e muito
<Guest55686> hehe
<Guest55686> odiava esse lance no windows hehehe todo ano uma nova versao
<Guest55686> pena que nao consegui a versao do ubuntu lts
<Guest55686> mas tudo bem
<Guest55686> to vendo que as duas tem a mesma coisa
<Guest55686> nao muda nada no sistema a nao ser o tempo de suporte
<xGrind> pra usar em casa, nem é necessario lts
<Guest55686> porque?
<Guest55686> ah tah
<Guest55686> blz
<Guest55686> mas é como te falei acho chato ficar mudando as versoes mas agora que ja sei como fazer
<Guest55686> sem perder nada
<Guest55686> de arquivos
<Guest55686> ja ficou mais facil
<Guest55686> XGrind, voce sabe onde eu baixo temas com transparencia para o ubuntu, nao encontrei repositorio ativo
<xGrind> procura no http://gnome-look.org/
<Guest55686> blz
<Guest55686> deixa eu ver
<Guest55686> Xgring Valeu pela ajuda, era só isso mesmo que eu precisva
<Guest55686> abracos.
<Guest55686> obrigado
<darouca> Estou pensando em usar o Stoq em um Pet... Será que dá certo?
<xGrind> nunca ouvi fala ;x
<darouca> xGrind, No Stoq?
<xGrind> e'
<Oraculum> darouca: acho que pro basico controle de estoque, caixa, ele atende tranquilo
<darouca> É muito bacana... Joga no Google pra você ver... Super completo... Mas em um Pet eu não sei não...
<darouca> Oraculum, exato... Por isso estou pensando em testar... Estou jogando Linux em uma máquina aqui pra testar durante alguns meses...
<Oraculum> darouca: o lance do pet que tem servicos ai j?á naum sei se ele rodaria 100%
<darouca> Oraculum, Então, mas eu acho que pra parte da loja vai funcionar bem... Só a parte da agenda que não tem no programa... Estou a procura de uma boa que compartilhe em rede... :
<darouca> :/
<Oraculum> darouca: outra parada que complicaria seria nfe se vc for fazer acho que se n?ão me engano ele n?ão est?á homologado para isso s?ó rodaria nele cupom fiscPING irc.freenode.net
<Oraculum> darouca: quanto a agenda usa a do proprio evolution ou algum programa desse tipo geralmente eh so colocar o nome mesmo da pessoa
<Oraculum> darouca: o mais foda mesmo eh o lance de estoque e caixa que tem outros pre-cadastros e pra isso ele rodaria clean
<darouca> Oraculum, a nfe está homologada sim... Funcionando 100%... Esse não é problema...
<darouca> Oraculum, mas o lance da agenda eu preciso compartilhar entre dois micros... Pelo evo da pra fazer isso?
<Oraculum> darouca: da uma olhada no sogo > http://www.scalableogo.org/
<darouca> Oraculum, vou olhar
<Oraculum> darouca: recebeu a ultima menssagem com o link pq caiu aki
<darouca> Oraculum, recebi... estou acessando...
<Oraculum> darouca: da uma pesquisa ai no google que acho que esse cara vai resolver o problema da agenda, cara vou ficar off depois volto
<Oraculum> darouca: flw
<darouca> Oraculum, valeu o suporte...
<darouca> Oraculum, outrora nos falmos mais...
<xGrind> como resolver o problema do flash no youtube?
<break> xGrind: como assim?
<xGrind> as imagens estao rosa
<break> alguem sabe me dizer se tem como ver drivers que estão faltando assim como no windows
<marcolinux> break em linux se chama módulos
<break> desculpe o linux é novo pra min
<break> instalei porque de problema no windows
<break> ai achei o cd numa banca de jornal e resolvi experimentar
<marcolinux> break vc deve pegar o fabricante do chipset do dispositivo
<marcolinux> na linha de comando
<break> marcolinux: como assim
<marcolinux> abre um shell e digita na linha de comando lsusb
<marcolinux> para listar os dispositivos plugados no usb
<marcolinux> ou lspci que são os dispositivos pci
<break> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)
<break> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)
<break> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12)
<break> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 12)
<break> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 12)
<break> 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 12)
<break> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller (rev 12)
<break> 00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 12)
<break> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 12)
<break> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<marcolinux> nao cole aqui
<break> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<marcolinux> tem um site para isso
<marcolinux> que nao sei qual
<giano> pastebin
<Oraculum> http://www.scalableogo.org/
<Oraculum> http://dpaste.com/
<Oraculum> desculpa o ultimo link que vale
<Oraculum> break: cola la e manda a url ro marcolinux
<marcolinux> mas eu não domino toda a questao
<break> Oraculum: não entendi
<marcolinux> cola ae para todos verem
<marcolinux> oque eu puder eu ajudo
<Oraculum> va nesse endereco que passei por ultimo dpaste
<break> to nele
<Oraculum> e cole o codigo la na parte code
<Oraculum> e depois clique em paste ir
<Oraculum> desculpa paste it
<marcolinux> mas agora ja colou aqui mesmo
<marcolinux> tanto faz
<marcolinux> rs
<marcolinux> da proxima faça pelo site
<Oraculum> depois tu pega a url da pagina que ele redirecionou e cola aki pro pessoal ver
<Oraculum> break: conseguiu?
<break> vou tentar
<marcolinux> break
<marcolinux>  Gnone-Device Manager
<marcolinux> sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<marcolinux> instala ele
<break> que url da pagina
<break> http://dpaste.com/493893/
<Oraculum> break: isso ae cara !!!
<break> lspci mostra os modulos instalados e pendentes?
<marcolinux> lista os dispositivos
<marcolinux> nao os mudulos
<break> o q quero saber é os modulos
<marcolinux> modprobe -l
<marcolinux> lista os modulos carregados
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: oba!!
<Mano_Chao> to com um probleminha aqui no meu ubuntu 10.04...
<break> pergunta: qual o mais pesado ubuntu ou xp?
<Mano_Chao> quando vou fazer o login no sistema... me dah uma informação dizendo que os padroes de configuração para o gerenciador de energia do gnome nao foram instalados corretamente
<Mano_Chao> e volta pra tela de login...
<Mano_Chao> alguem jah viu isso ae???
<break> ja aconteu comigo
<Mano_Chao> sabe a solução????
<break> deixa eu ve se entendi ,é quando vc inicia o sistema?
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: nunca vi mas tenta logar no safe mode ao digitar o usuario la embaixo na tela tem op?ç?ões de login talvez no safe mode vc consigaPING irc.freenode.net
<Mano_Chao> no safe mode tb nao
<Mano_Chao> quando digito a senha do meu user... aparece essa mensagem e volta pra tela de login....
<Mano_Chao> pressionei ctrl+alt+f2 pra abrir um terminal
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: ja deu uma olhada aki > http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,72703.0.html
<Mano_Chao> e ele me pede pra digitar o seguinte comando: /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<Mano_Chao> ae diz que na minah bios tah desativada uma opção NX de energia do processador
<Mano_Chao> Oraculum, to lah no ubuntu forum dano um pescoço... vamo ve se acho alguma coisa
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: tenta dar um reset na bios - akela parte de restore default configuration
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: no link que te passei tem um cara que resolveu olha la o comentario do saycusca
<Mano_Chao> firmeza... to lendo lah
<Mano_Chao> Oraculum, nao deu cara... porque nao fiz atualização.... esse comando eh pra ele configurar os pacotes baixados da atualização... mas nao foi isso q aconteceu
<_joker_> ola alguem sabe como bloquiar o bitorrent
<_joker_> ?
<Mano_Chao> Oraculum, dei um dist-upgrade pra ver se consigo resolver...
<_joker_> alguem usa controle de banda no ubuntu
<Mano_Chao> Oraculum, me problema eh exatamente esse...    http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=74153.0
<Mano_Chao> a mesma mensagem desse cara... o mesmo processador...
<Mano_Chao> tudo
<Mano_Chao> a unica diferença eh que minha placa de video eh agp nvidia
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: o cara que eu falei pra vc olhar ele faz a reconfiguracao do video
<Oraculum> Mano_Chao: vai no comentario daquele cara que eu lhe falei e faz o que ele disse que deve funcionar
<_joker_> ola, alguem pode me ajudar gostaria de saber como fazer para bloquear o ares, emule, bitorrent  atravez so iptables
<break> quit
<TutorFree> Olá pessoal
<TutorFree> Meus filmes FLV/MP4 que ficam no cache do navegador são armazenados no tamanho máximo de 64 mb. Seja no Firefox, seja no Chrome.  Já coloquei o cache em 4 gb. Mesmo assim não passa de 64 mb. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Oraculum> TutorFree: dica instala o opera eh muito melhor que chrome e firefox junto
<Oraculum> TutorFree: provavelmente nele vai funcionar
<TutorFree> Oraculum, agradeço a dica. Mas gostaria de saber se isso é um bug do Ubuntu e/ou navegador ou se é apenas um problema de configuração.
 * ptl discorda de Oraculum, Firefox é melhor que Opera.
<Oraculum> TutorFree: tu chegou so a fazer a configuracao via navegador ou mexeu em algum arquivo de config?
<TutorFree> fiz no about:config
<ptl> TutorFree: isso não são os chunks que o cache usa simplesmente? Talvez eles dividam em pedaços de 64 MB e separem por questões de organização
<TutorFree> como também em outras opções do about:config relacionados ao cache, como: image, disk e média
<TutorFree> ptl, o filme continua a rolar no navegador, mas seu armazenamento... simplesmente pára. E procurei em outras possíveis pastas... mas não há nada.
<ptl> é, aí é osso, é algum bug mesmo
<ptl> que sinistro
<TutorFree> Depois da mudança da pasta, que antes era no TEMP, tudo normal.
<ptl> e quanto de espaço livre tem no filesystem?
<ptl> dê um df -k
<TutorFree> 126,4 Gb. Tem espaço de sobra, acho eu.
<TutorFree> farei isso...
<ptl> se for ext3/ext4 tem uma porcentagem, por default 5%, que o sistema dedica exclusivamente pra root
<ptl> assim, se você, como usuário comum, tentar passar de 95%, não conseguirá gravar nada. Só como root.
<TutorFree> /dev/sda2            197052724  54498844 132544128  30%
<ptl> 5% de 126,4 GB é 6,32 GB, bastante coisa
<ptl> ah... 30%
<ptl> é, não é isso :-/
<TutorFree> então... sinistro isso.
<ptl> dá um mount -v
<TutorFree> Depois que mudou de pasta... avacalhou aqui
<ptl> ele mostra detalhes sobre opções do filesystem.
<TutorFree> ia esquecendo... uso Ubuntu 10.10 (também acontece no 10.04 e Kubuntu 10.10
<Oraculum> TutorFree: tu ja tentou mudar pelas preferencias ao inves de editar o config
<ptl> também uso o 10.10. Nunca vi isso acontecer no meu... Temos que considerar que pode ser também um problema de rede ao invés de filesystem.
<TutorFree> Oraculum... foi a primeira tentativa (modo gráfico)
<ptl> Oraculum: ele já tentou com outros navegadores e acontece o mesmo
<ptl> então não deve ser configuração
<ptl> você usa proxy transparente no gateway?
<TutorFree> é essa linha? >>> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<TutorFree> ptl, não sou usuário avançado do sistema. Consigo configurá-lo o suficiente o básico.
<Oraculum> TutorFree: tu deve estar tentando aumentar o tamanho do cache pra fazer a copia do video, se for isso pode usar como alternativa essa add > https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<TutorFree> verei essa extensão
<ptl> o seu tamanho do cache está em quanto nas preferências do firefox?
<TutorFree> 4 gb
<ptl> que problema esquisiiiiiiiiito
<ptl> :-/
<TutorFree> rs... é foda isso
<TutorFree> Video DownloadHelper - essa extensão não funciona em todos os sites e blogs.
<Oraculum> TutorFree: tenta instalar o opera e veja se ocorre o mesmo
<TutorFree> Uma coisa boa depois da mudança de diretório: até mesmo os vídeos da globo.com e uol podem ser copiados
<ptl> TutorFree: tive uma idéia boa, vermos se é problema do filesystem, pelo menos eliminamos uma parte
<ptl> TutorFree: é o /tmp que está usando, certo?
<TutorFree> Oraculum, me desculpe. Prefiro Firefox ou Chrome
<Oraculum> TutorFree: era so pra testar mesmo :)
<TutorFree> não.
<TutorFree> o /tmp não armazena mais nada do cache
<TutorFree> agora é a pasta cache do próprio navegador
<ptl> TutorFree: mas se for o diretório (não pasta, que é outro nível de abstração) home, então não está no / se você tiver feito um filesystem separado para ele
<TutorFree> /home/tutorfree/.mozilla/firefox/0c5xaqdl.default/Cache
<TutorFree> é aí que fica o cache
<ptl> dá um df -k /home
<ptl> me mostra o resultado aqui
<TutorFree> /dev/sda2            197052724  54499644 132543328  30% /
<TutorFree> sda1 tá o Kubuntu
<ptl> você colocou o /home no / então...
<ptl> bom, faça o teste pro filesystem então:
<TutorFree> isso
<ptl> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/tmp/nada.tmp bs=1048576 count=256
<TutorFree> coisa de quaaaaaase iniciante, rs....
<ptl> esse comando cria um arquivo de 256 MB chamado "nada.tmp" no diretório /tmp
<ptl> depois você pode removê-lo com "rm /tmp/nada.tmp"
<TutorFree> ok, irei tentar
<ptl> mas depois de rodar o comando, veja se o arquivo foi criado corretamente: ls -lh /tmp/nada.tmp
<Oraculum> TutorFree: isso eh uma limitacao do navegado olha aki nesse forum eles dizem que mesmo aumentando ele nao vai deixar o video passar de 64mb > http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=1999823
<Oraculum> TutorFree: no ultimo comentario o cara conseguiu fazer uma gambiarra pra baixar os videos
<TutorFree> vou da uma olhada
<ptl> isso não é verdade, eu já baixei muitos vídeos maiores que 64 MB e além disso o TutorFree disse que testou no chrome também
<Oraculum> TutorFree: talvez funcione com voce tb mas a quest?ão ?é que isso ?é uma limita?ç?ão do navegador n?ão h?á nada que reWHO Punkx
<TutorFree> acontece nos dois navegadores
<Punkx> tarde povo
<Oraculum> bt
<TutorFree> e o pior... que no chrome, depois dos 64 mb, alguns dos videos em cache somem, ao inves de ficarem armazenados
<Punkx> estou com um problema.. no Ubuntu 10.10 ...
<TutorFree> Vou testar a extensão sugerida
<Punkx> quando clico em qualquer pasta do menu Locais, é aberta o Rhythmbox
<Punkx> alguem sabe o que pode estar acontecendo?
<TutorFree> ptl, o arquivo de 256 mb foi criado.
<ptl> TutorFree: então eliminamos problemas de filesystem...
<TutorFree> menos ruim, né
<TutorFree> Obrigado a todos.
<Oraculum> TutorFree: flw :)
<TutorFree> Aguardaremos a correção da possível limitação, rs...
<ptl> o engraçado é quepelo que li essa limitação intrínseca de 64 MB não deveria atrapalhar ver filmes grandes
<ptl> porque o "raciocínio", digamos assim, do navegador é que se for maior que 64 MB nem deve ir pro cache, deve ser baixado de uma vez
<Oraculum> ptl: n?ão atrapalha ele parece que vai gravando em cima desse arquivo mas ele fica sempre com 64mb
<ptl> pelo que eu entendi do endereço, ele não cacheia, ele baixa!
<Oraculum> ptl: colocar no cache pelo que sei ?é baixar o arquivo na pasta temp ou seja mesma coisa :)
<ptl> o mecanismo é diferente, inclusive o cache você pode reutilizar depois
<Oraculum> ptl: so nao vai pro cache quando eh streaming mas mesmo assim acho que tem uma peq quant que chega a ir
<ptl> quando ele baixa, baixa automaticamente pro /tmp e não guarda referência pro arquivo
<TutorFree> ptl, o Oraculum tem razão nesse caso.
<Oraculum> ptl: eu tb pensava assim, na verdade eu nunca houvi fala que tem uma url digamos que temp do arquivo
<TutorFree> ele de fato baixa
<TutorFree> armazena, acredito, implica ao fechar a página...o filme apaga. nesse caso não apaga
<ptl> não disse que apagava, os .swf grandes que o firefox deixa no /tmp são clássicos :)
<TutorFree> mas mudou a pasta de destino do plugin do flash
<TutorFree> ou estou enganado?
<ptl> eu não mudei nada, isso é default do navegador
<Daekdroom> O Firefox não deixa mais no /tmp/
<Daekdroom> Não sei a partir de qual versão
<ptl> Daekdroom: até o 3.6 ele deixava.
<ptl> vou lá fazer meu jantar
<Oraculum> afk tambem
<TutorFree> Daekdroom, é exatamente isso.
<TutorFree> vou comer alguma coisa...
<Punkx> nó.... consegui resolver
<chaintech> oi gente
<Punkx> TutorFree, eu tenho aqui a 3.6.15 e ainda salva em /tmp
<Punkx> chaintech, olá!
<FernandoBasso> Se é o que to pensando, o novo salva em ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah_blah.default/Cache/
<FernandoBasso> .default sendo o profile default do firefox, a não ser que o user use outro profile.
<ubottu-br> FernandoBasso: Error: 'supybot.sendo' is not a valid configuration variable.
<FernandoBasso>  .default sendo o profile default do firefox, a não ser que o user use outro profile.
<FernandoBasso> :/ What the...?
<emanuel> alguem online ?
<Guest79069> ?
<barna> eu!
<Guest79069> barna. acabei de instalar o ubuntu só que dessa vez fiz o particionamento manual, sou novo com o ubuntu e fiquei na duvida sobre swap hehehe ela deve ficar como logica ou primaria ?
<barna> Guest79069, acho num faz diferença, desde q vc a tenha!
<Guest79069> hum to entendendo
<Guest79069> to achando ele meio lento
<Guest79069> ou entao é impressao minha
<Guest79069> tem algum teste de stress que possa ser feito ?
<barna> acho q sim! pera q vou ver se lembro/acho onde tá!
<Guest79069> ok
<Guest79069> to ficando maluco ja
<Guest79069> rsrsrs
<barna> Guest79069, tenta Sistema>administração>teste de sistema!
<barna> pq?
<alex_> Gente como é o nome do aplicativo que conecta à internet no Ubuntu, em inglês?
<barna> network manager!
<Guest79069> o teste diz que tudo ta ok barna
<Guest79069> massss...
<alex_> valeu
<barna> ainda ta lento? lento p/ ligar ou p/ usar?
<barna> Guest79069,
<xGrind> barna usa ubuntu ?
<barna> sim!
<xGrind> quero saber qual tem a qualidade de som melhor. ubuntu ou xubuntu
<xGrind> tava pensando em colocar o ubuntu aki
<barna> xGrind, comp antigo?
<xGrind> novo
<xGrind> no antigo eu usava xubuntu. agora comprei outro. e roda de boa o ubuntu ;D
<barna> xubuntu é mais indicado p/ comp antigo, por ser mais leve etc....
<xGrind> 2gb de ram. atom dual core
<xGrind> barna; mas sera q a qualidade do ubuntu é melhor?
<barna> o som acho q independe do ubuntu ou xubuntu e sim de quem gerencia o som!
<Guest79069> oi barna to por aqui ainda
<Guest79069> to vendo umas coisas pra personalizar aqui ainda
<barna> Guest79069,  lento p/ ligar ou p/ usar?
<xGrind> é q por ex. xubuntu antes nao usava pulseaudio. começou a usar pra melhorar a qualidade
<Guest79069> pra usar e pra ligar
<xGrind> isso q quero saber. se ubuntu usa mais gerenciadores. sei la
<Guest79069> os dois
<Guest79069> mas nao demora mais de 20 segundos
<barna> Guest79069, p/ usar vc pode dar uma checada no Monitor de sistema!
<Guest79069> ja vi tb
<Guest79069> ta tudo normal
<Guest79069> e ja fiz o teste do hd
<Guest79069> nao tem falahas
<Guest79069> falhas
<barna> Guest79069, p/ ligar vc pode instalar o bootchart ele vai fazer um log do boot! ai vc ve o ta pegando!
<Guest79069> ja to baixando rsrsrs
<barna> Guest79069, acho q log fica em /var/log/bootchart!
<barna> fico como um "foto" em .png!
<Guest79069> hum certo
<Guest79069> mas barna onde fica instalado ?
<barna> xGrind, tanto no ubuntu quanto no xbuntu vc pode instalar o pulse audio, alsamixer, oss etc......
<xGrind> vo por o ubuntu aki pra ver como fica
<xGrind> flws
<Guest79069> barna o bootchart ja instalou
<barna> xGrind, eu to usando o ubuntu 10.04 LTS!
<Guest79069> onde fica instalado ?
<barna> Guest79069, num existe uma pasta onde fica os programas instalados!
<Guest79069> sim
<Guest79069> mas nao fica no menu?
<barna> agora toda vez q vc der um boot ele vai criar um log!
<Guest79069> ah blz
<Guest79069> to ligado
<barna> ele não aparece em lugar nenhum!
<Guest79069> entao eu posso abrir pelo visualizado de log certo ?
<barna> acho q sim! eu sempre fui na pasta do log e abri a imagem!
<Guest79069> hum
<barna> ele coloca data/hora do boot no nome da imagem!
<Guest79069> tem um log do boot assim
<Guest79069> fsck de util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Guest79069> fsck de util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Guest79069> /dev/sda1: clean, 145232/1875968 files, 794631/7499776 blocks
<Guest79069> /dev/sda5: clean, 334/28590080 files, 1846489/114346240 blocks
<barna> !pastebin | Guest79069
<ubottu-br> Guest79069: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Guest79069> ops
<Guest79069> to postando la
<Guest79069> ja mando o link
<Guest79069> acho que tem um erro sim
<Guest79069> Barna segue o link http://paste.ubuntu.com/579513/
<Guest79069> nao consegui achar o erro
<Guest79069> tem como voce da uma olhada?
<barna> Guest79069, 1 seg! to resovendo um problema aki!
<Guest79069> ok
<barna> apt-get update namorada!
<Guest79069> kkkkkkkkkkk
<marmadeoli> hehehe
<marmadeoli> sudo apt-get install namorada-2.99
<Guest79069> barna? o que houve? corrompeu  foi ? ou voce esta fazendo a restauracao ? rsrsrsrsrs
<Guest79069> alguem ai sabe fazer leitura de log ?
<Pskol> se for em portugues e leio melhor
<Guest79069> ?
<Pskol> Guest79069, log de que, criatura?
<Guest79069> pskol da uma olhada o link é http://paste.ubuntu.com/579513/
<Pskol> e qual o problema
<Guest79069> sistema lento
<Guest79069> e foi instalado hoje
<Guest79069> aff
<Guest79069> to num stress só
<Pskol> vc instalou o que depois
<Guest79069> só o sistemas mesmo
<Guest79069> e atualizei
<Pskol> da um dmesg
<Guest79069> kkkkkkkkk sou novo por aqui rsrsrsrs traduz rsrsrsrs
<Pskol> no terminal
<Pskol> dmesg
<Guest79069> ok
<Guest79069> um minuto
<Guest79069> gerou um relatorio aqui
<Guest79069> e agora ?
<Pskol> copia pra eu
<Pskol> no paste
<Guest79069> ok
<Guest79069> ja to postando la
<Guest79069> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579523/
<Guest79069> pronto ta ai o link
<Pskol> Guest79069, o q q ta lento ai
<Pskol> tudo?
<Guest79069> o sistema
<Guest79069> para abrir programa
<Guest79069> pra iniciar
<Guest79069> e a pskol algo errado ?
<naufragoweb> posso tentar dar uma ajuda, pessoal?
<Guest79069> claro que sim
<Guest79069> a vontade
<naufragoweb> Skipping EDID probe due to cached edid
<Guest79069> hum ?
<Guest79069> am ?
<naufragoweb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EDID
<Guest79069> naufragoweb nao entendo nada disso
<naufragoweb> calma
<naufragoweb> seguinte
<Guest79069> to indo ler
<Guest79069> iz
<Guest79069> diz
<naufragoweb> pelo que deu a entender seu dmesg
<Guest79069> hum
<naufragoweb> a algo de errado com o monitor-edid
<Guest79069> hum
<naufragoweb> qual sua placa de video?
<naufragoweb> e monitor?
<Guest79069> bom é um notebook a placa é a iMobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family
<naufragoweb> para descobrir a placa de video, digite no terminal:
<naufragoweb> lspci
<naufragoweb> e procure a linha com VGA
<Guest79069> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Guest79069> é o mesmo que te falei
<giano> Guest79069 cheguei agora mas tenta com o hardinfo derrepende ele te da mais detalhes sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<naufragoweb> boa, giano
<Daekdroom> Ele pode tentar lspci -v
<giano> também
<Guest79069> hum
<Guest79069> gente vamos la rsrsrs o lance é que o notebook foi formatado hoje para o ubuntu 10.10 e totalmente atualizado pelo up
<Guest79069> só que ele ta lento pra iniciar e abrir programas
<Guest79069> o hd nao tem nem 3 meses e ja fiz o teste de stress do note
<Guest79069> ta tudo normal
<Guest79069> nao sei o que ta acontecendo
<Guest79069> preciso de ajuda urgente, porque nao to afim de voltar pro ruindows
<giano> qual a configuração do note cpu, ram, fsb
<Guest79069> naufragoweb  e ai ?
<Guest79069> meu note tem 500 de hd, dual core 2 duo e 4 gb de ram
<chaintech> qual a marca do netbook?
<Guest79069> o hd é sata II
<Guest79069> é intelbras
<giano> é não pode ficar lento com essa configuração
<Guest79069> os logs ja foram postados
<Guest79069> do dmesg
<Guest79069> o link é  http://paste.ubuntu.com/579523/
<Guest79069> pois é
<Guest79069> e ate agora nenhuma tela de erro nada nada nada
<Guest79069> a nao ser a lentidão
<giano> viu eu tive problemas de lentidão com o 10.10 e retornei para o 10.04 que fica ótimo no meu netbook
<Guest79069> hum
<Guest79069> mas eu estava usando a mesma versao antes e estava normal
<Guest79069> to pensando sera que tem algum erro no mbr ?
<Guest79069> ou algo do tipo ?
<naufragoweb> só um minuto, guest
<Guest79069> ok
<naufragoweb> o compiz foi instalado?
<Guest79069> deixa eu ver pera
<giano> com essa configuração era pra estar tudo normal no meu net eu uso compiz com cubo animação extras e todas aquelas firulas sem problema!!
<Guest79069> ja a versao é  1.0.8.6
<chaintech> Já foi reportado o Bug com videos flash no site do youtube?
<chaintech> apenas com placas da Intel
<Guest79069> chaintech vejo os videos normal
<Guest79069> com a minha placa intel
<Guest79069> inclusive em alta definicao
<giano> eu tambem meu pc e meu net usam intel e nunca tive problemas com flash
<naufragoweb> tenho um pc aqui que travava muito por conta do video intel com o 10.10
<naufragoweb> resolvi com uma dica do andre gondim
<chaintech> eu tb vejo mas não no site do youtube os videos ficam com cores mas o problema só se passa dentro do site do youtube e com as placas da Intel não sei se afecta todos os modedos
<naufragoweb> deixa eu ver se acho ela aqui
<chaintech> *modelos
<giano> OBS eu uso ppa do flash sempre a ultima versão
<Guest79069> hum
<Guest79069> ok
#ubuntu-br 2011-03-13
<Guest79069> mas no meu caso é o sistema lento na inicializacao e na abertura de programas
<chaintech> bom eu uso a versão que tem já no google Chrome
<chaintech> o engraçado é que se eu ver o mesmo video em outro site tipo facebook ou outro o video dá normal sem problemas muito estranho
<giano> pois é não tem nada a ver com o flash eu acho que deu algum brek(erro) que não apreceu na instalação mas se bem que tive problemas de lentidão com o 10.10 tanto no netbook atom 1.66 quanto no meu desk corei3 retornei as duas maquinas para o 10.04 e esta tudo a 100%
<Guest79069> hm
<Guest79069> hum
<Guest79069> e agora o que eu faço?
<Guest79069> penso em refazer a instalacao
<Guest79069> e nao por pra baixar as atualizacoes enquanto instala
<naufragoweb> faça assim
<giano> eu se foçe tu voltava para 10.04 essa é a minha opinião
<Guest79069> deixar ele pelo que veio no cd
<naufragoweb> o compiz tá instalado?
<Guest79069> o compiz ta tudo normal
<Guest79069> ta instalado
<giano> qual veio no cd?
<naufragoweb> ok
<naufragoweb> siga essas dicas aqui do site do andre gondim:
<naufragoweb> http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/01/compiz-82945ggz-no-ubuntu/
<Guest79069> a canonical mandou pra mim tem menos de 10 dias
<Guest79069> 10.10
<naufragoweb> tenho certeza que vai resolver seu problema de lentidão
<giano> não baixa o 10.04 pra mim ta muito melhor mas que fique bem claro esta é a minha opinião
<chaintech> Eu esqueci de falar que uso a versão 10.10 Netbook edition
<giano> viu desbilita todos os efeitos visuais e testa se ficar tudo normal é com o compiz
<naufragoweb> uso o 10.04 em produção pesada na minha loja... mas em casa e para meus clientes já instalo o 10.10 sem medo
<giano> é o que eu disse aminha opinião é ele ir de LTS eu sempre preferi os LTS tanto é que usava o 8.04 até sair o 10.04
<naufragoweb> mesmo pq já tenho clientes que gostam do Unity omo interface
<giano> é não sou muito fã do unity e o 10.10 no netbook com unity fico inviavel de se usar parecia um k6 com xp rsrsrs
<chaintech> estranho eu tenho ele no meu netbook e ele é mega rápido
<naufragoweb> olha só... essa semana consegui instalar um 10.10 num pentium 4 1.6, detalhe: com o unity 2D.... ficou bom
<chaintech> ficou mais rápido que o Mint 9
<naufragoweb> mais um detalhe: o vga dele era uma trident 9680 2mb
<emanuel> voltei
<Guest20679> a vivo me fez o favor de me derrubar
<Guest20679> naufrago
<Guest20679> ?
<Guest20679> fiz melhorou
<Guest20679> mas o boot noooo
<naufragoweb> quanto tempo tá levando o boot?
<chaintech> alguem que use o Ubuntu versão netbook com unity me sabe dizer como altero a hora para o formato 24?
<Guest20679> 30 segundos
<naufragoweb> 30? puts.
<Guest20679> fica um tela preta tipo DOS e depois de muito tempo ( 30 segundos ou mais ) abre um outra dela do linux com a mesma caracteristica e abre o boot
<Guest20679> hehehehe
<Guest20679> eeeeeee
<naufragoweb> não sei se tem essa opção no seu BIOS do notebook,
<naufragoweb> mas se tiver seria interessante voce mudar
<naufragoweb> a opção "Boot to OS/2" de "no" para "yes"
<flawin> Boa noite!
<flawin> Galera, é o seguinte..
<flawin> Depois de criar uma rede adhoc no Ubuntu 10.10, já estarei compartilhando arquivos e internet via wireless pelo notebook?
<naufragoweb> e verificar como estão setadas as opções de ACPI do BIOS também
<emanuel_> naufrago essa opcao nao tem
<emanuel_> iiiii minha conexao com a vivo ta caindo demais
<emanuel_> gente sou o guest20679
<Pskol> emanuel_, instala otra versao
<emanuel_> nao tenho outra eu doei pra outra pessoa
<emanuel_> e pra baixar nesse 3g #%#%#$%$#% só a gloria
<emanuel_> psskol se eu instalar novamente
<emanuel_> e nao atualizar durante a instalacao
<emanuel_> sera que resolve?
<naufragoweb> tente fazer uma verificação no disco rigido
<Pskol> emanuel_, pode tentar,,
<emanuel_> como faço isso ?
<naufragoweb> antes de formatar
<emanuel_> naufrago como faço isso ?
<naufragoweb> um momento
<emanuel_> na tela inicial do ubuntu ?
<emanuel_> onde fiz verificar erros no disco ?
<flawin> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<naufragoweb> fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1
<naufragoweb> oooops.... nao esqueça de por sudo na frente
<emanuel_> pronto apareceu recuperando journal
<emanuel_> fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1
<flawin> Poxa, alguém pode ao menos dizer que não pode me ajudar?
<emanuel_> flwain pode postar a sua duvida
<barna> emanuel_, kra desculpa!
<emanuel_> relaxa barna
<barna> só voltei agora e ja vou ter q sair d novo!
<emanuel_> tudo bem
<emanuel_> o naufrago ta me ajudando e outras pessoas tb
<barna> acho q a galera ja ta te ajudando!
<emanuel_> ta sim
<naufragoweb> flawin, posso dar uma ajuda pra voce, mas ainda tenho que ligar meu note aqui....
<barna> massa D+! esse é espirito do canal!
<barna> falow galera! t amanha!
<flawin> naufragoweb: Beleza!
<emanuel_> naufragoweb e agora algum passo a mais ?
<flawin> Minha dúvida é a seguinte..
<flawin> Depois que de criar uma rede adhoc no Ubuntu 10.10, já estarei compartilhando arquivos e internet?
<naufragoweb> emanuel, faça isso com todas as outras partiçoes que voce tiver ae
<emanuel_> ok
<naufragoweb> sim
<naufragoweb> estará
<flawin> naufragoweb: Esse sim é pra mim?
<naufragoweb> hehehehe.... é pra voce sim flawin
<naufragoweb> desculpe pela confusão
<flawin> É um cara falou pra mim que tenho que configurar outras coisas via terminal..
<emanuel_> naufrago o terminal nao ta abrindo
<emanuel_> ta em branco
<naufragoweb> ??? tipo o que?
<emanuel_> agora
<giano> naufragoweb sera que o guest foi reinstalar o sistema?
<flawin> iptabels..
<emanuel_> giano sou eu o guest
<naufragoweb> perai, flawin...
<flawin> Ok..
<giano> ea como esta a coisa
<flawin> Vou te passar o link do meu post no Viva o Linux ..
<naufragoweb> emanuel, reinicia o note e veja o tempo de boot
<emanuel_> giano olha agora o terminal ta abrindo
<emanuel_> ok
<naufragoweb> flavim, voltei
<emanuel_> giano, naufrago vou reiniciar note
<emanuel_> jaja volto
<naufragoweb> seguinte
<giano> ok
<naufragoweb> iptables é coisa complicada.... é mais usado por administradores de rede
<naufragoweb> no seu caso, uma rede ad-roc não é dificil de configurar
<naufragoweb> nada a ver com iptables
<giano> usa o firestarter pra configurar o iptables bem mais facil pra quem não manja o iptables por linha de comando
<flawin> naufragoweb: É.. eu tô ligado.
<flawin> Consigo configurar..
<naufragoweb> mesmo porque o ubuntu usa o apparmor para configurar suas politicas de segurança
<flawin> Via modo gráfico..
<giano> flawin pra compartilhar arquivos na rede interne na tua baia usa o ssh bem facinho de usar é o que eu uso aqui em casa
<giano> interna
<flawin> ssh?
<giano> ssh pra compartilhar arquivos deum pc para o outro
<chaintech> Gente quem tiver problemas com videos flash no youtube com o ubuntu versão netbook eu resolvi instalando o compiz
<naufragoweb> flawin... vai um tutorial mastigadinho pra voce ae:
<naufragoweb> http://forum.arenaig.ig.com.br/showthread.php?41432-TUTORIAL-Criando-rede-wireless-AD-HOC-no-Linux
<flawin> Gente estou querendo saber sobre isso, porque um amigo viu uma matéria no Olha Digital onde é possível fazer o notebookk se tornar um roteador no Windows 7 usando adhoc..
<giano> eu uso o ssh porque o samba e o nfs só me deram dor de cabeça
<flawin> Ai ele me perguntou se no linux era possível..
<flawin> E eu disse que sim..
<flawin> só que nunca fiz..
<flawin> Sei no Windows é facil..
<giano> flawin eu não sei sobre usar o notebook como roteador mas tenho quase certeza que o linux faz isso
<flawin> Aqui no Ubuntu pra configurar também é super fácil..
<giano> se o ruwindows 7 faz isso pode ter certeza que o linux faz melhor rsrsrsr brincadeira
<flawin> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Perguntas-Frequentes/Notebook-%28Roteador%29
<flawin> Vejam isso..
<flawin> É o meu tópico com a dúvida..
<flawin> Olha ai o que os caras disseram..
<flawin> naufragoweb: O meu amigo é Windows User de carteirinha..
<naufragoweb> é assim, flawin... tem dois tipos de usuarios linux:
<flawin> Ai fica tipo uma disputa.. o Windows faz isso, e o linux faz?
<naufragoweb> os que gostam de coisas complicadas, mesmo porque essa é a melhor forma de aprender
<naufragoweb> e os que já gostam da coisa mais facilitada
<flawin> Entendo..
<naufragoweb> pelo visto quem te respondeu é do primeiro time mesmo
<Kai_Hikari> alguém aki sabe update no debian?
<flawin> Pois é..
<flawin> O cara usa Arch Linux!
<naufragoweb> voce viu o link que eu te passei?
<flawin> naufragoweb: Vi sim!
<flawin> Até já tinha visto..
<naufragoweb> facil..... alias... ubuntu é o que há!
<flawin> Quer dizer que para compartilhar internet numa rede wireless adhoc não preciso fazer mais nada além de criar a rede?
<naufragoweb> teoricamente, é isso
<flawin> Não preciso configurar samba, nem iptables?
<flawin> Ok..
<naufragoweb> ahhhhhhhh..... compartilhamento entre distros diferentes, voce quer dizer?
<flawin> Sim..
<flawin> Tipo: do Ubuntu para o XP e o 7..
<naufragoweb> ae tem que configurar o samba.... mas é facil demais
<flawin> Beleza..
<flawin> Então depois de criada a rede adhoc, posso conectar quantos pc eu quiser?
<flawin> ou apenas um?
<naufragoweb> pode ser quantos quizer, e olha só como transferir arquivos facil, facil:
<naufragoweb> http://linuxnanet.com/2009/10/compartilhando-pastas-e-arquivos-entre-ubuntu-e-windows.html
<flawin> naufragoweb: dá uma olhada nesse link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<giano> eu tentei compartilhar arquivos entre dois pinguims com samba e não consegui devo ter feito algo de errado como aqui em casa só usolinux faço isto pelo ssh
<flawin> naufragoweb: viu ai?
<flawin> sinceramente, eu não sei porque o samba não já vem instalado por padrão no ubuntu..
<Daekdroom> flawin, a imagem do LiveCD não pode ultrapassar 700MB
<giano> vem só um pedaço do samba
<chaintech> giano deves ter feito algo mal eu partinho coisas com o Uuntu 10.10 no netbook com o Mint 10 no desktop
<giano> pois é não consegui identificar o que deu errado mas o ssh resolveu meu problema facinho
<flawin> Daekdroom: Ah é! Mas bem que eles poderiam arrumar um espaço pequeno..
<Daekdroom> flawin, acho que na situação atual não dá. Eles contam espaço para colocar wallpaper.
<flawin> Gente, mudando um pouco de assunto..
<flawin> O que vocês acham do curso de longa distancia da 4Linux?
<flawin> É que estou querendo fazer um curso de Linux..
<flawin> Só que moro no interior de Alagoas!
<flawin> Longe!!
<naufragoweb> hummmmmm.... excelente tuto!
<flawin> naufragoweb: :D
<marmadeoli> qual é o comando para saber a temperatura do processador em tempo real?
<flawin> Baixando Samba!
<flawin> marmadeoli: Legal, não sabia que tinha esse comando..
<flawin> Também quero saber..
<flawin> Alguém ai sabe?
<giano> chaintech já que tocamos no assunto de compartilhar arquivos tem como eu criar um compartilhamento de pinguim pra pinguim como de windows para windows que quando eu ligue as maquinas o compartilhamento já esteja montado tudo funcionando pois o chato ssh é que tenho que ir em conectar ao servidor colocar as informaçãoe digitar usuario e senha toda vez que vou usar e minha mão enche o saco com isto
<naufragoweb> semana que vem vou montar uma lan house com ubuntu... pretendo estar vendo essa questão de compartilhamento de arquivos entre ubuntu's
<chaintech> giano eu nunca fiz por ssh sempre usei o samba
<Pskol> giano, configura no fstab rapaiz
<Pskol> compartilha com samba, e configura fstab pra montar auto no boot
<Pskol> sem senha sem nada
<chaintech> a forma que fiz é bem simples basta partilhar a pasta tem 2 formas uma que não pede user nem senha e outra que temos que logar
<ZandreBran> mas entre sistema *nix não precisa do samba, pode usar algo "mais nativo" como nfs.
<giano> pois é ai que me compliquei pksol se tiver um tuto bem facinho de como fazer isso me manda pois sou meio lento pra algumas coisas rsrs
<chaintech> eu tenho que usar samba pq tenho maquinas com win na rede se não ficava pelo nfs
<ZandreBran> é chaintech; aí tem que ser samba mesmo :)
<giano> eu tentei pelo nfs tanbem e não consegui sou meio burro rsrs
<chaintech> giano que erro ele te mostra?
<virtu> e ae
<ZandreBran> giano, talvez tenha pego o tuto errado :)
<giano> meu eu nem lembro eu fucei tanto instalei desinstalei e acabei reinstalando o sistema e usanod só ssh
<giano> seria duas maquinas com ubuntu 10.04 uma conecta via cabo e a outra wireless tenho um modem dlink 2640b
<marmadeoli> qual a mediaa de temperatura que a cpu do laptops chegam?
<chaintech> giano se o problema é de não veres o nome da maquina sempre podes fazer no nautilos smb://e IP da maquina
<giano> o ip do modem é 10.1.1.1 e ele larga pras maquinas 10.1.1.2,3,4,5,6 ai depende da porta
<marmadeoli> a minha está variando entre 42 a 50°, isso é muito ou pouco?
<giano> é essa mesmo marmadeoli o meu net ta sempre nessa média
<chaintech> o meu fica pelos 27 a 32 netbook
<marmadeoli> giano: meu primeiro laptop... a gente nunca esquece!     KKKKKK
<giano> pior rsrsrsrsrs
<chaintech> desktop 20º
<Pskol> chaintech, vc bota gelo no processador?
<chaintech> nop vivo é nm pais frio mas só por agora
<naufragoweb> senhores, para vocês que ficam, um ótimo final de semana a todos e familias.
<giano> é meu desk corei3 ta sempre em 22
<marmadeoli> acho que meu desktop chegava a 60°
<Pskol> a temperatura ambiente no momente é 26
<giano> mas o netbook varia de 40 a 53
<Pskol> meio dificil fica em 20
<chaintech> aqui estão 10º
<marmadeoli> um core 2 duo
<Pskol> hum
<chaintech> e talvez ainda baixe mais na madrugada
<marmadeoli> estou com um i3 no laptop
<Pskol> chaintech, aonde vc mora?
<chaintech> Portugal
<Pskol> ai nao vale ne
<chaintech> lol
<marmadeoli> Pskol: aqui em Fortaleza tá 26° ambiente, segundo o ubuntu
<giano> esses processadores mais novos esquentão menos meus p4 que tive eram tosco tava sempre de 40 a 54 57
<marmadeoli> comprei uma base de madeirite do tamanho do laptop para o caso de querer usar ele deitado na rede. KKKKKK
<giano> isso tanbem depende dos coolers quantos o gabinet tem
<Pskol> aki ta 26 tbm
<giano> alguem tem um tuto facinho de samba entre dois linux montando no boot pra me passar?
<Pskol> MS
<Pskol> giano, instala o samba ai
<giano> vou instalar
<Pskol> eh bem facil
<giano> já vorto
<felipe__> noite ai pessoal..
<marmadeoli> aqui  /usr/bin/sensors tá marcando aqui 50° e (crit 104° )
<giano> pskol nas duas maquinas?
<felipe__> alguem ai pode me ajudar  com uma parada no ubuntu aqui....??
<Pskol> giano, so na maquina que vai ficar o compartilhamento
<felipe__> como faço pra esconder a barra unity  ??
<giano> quero compartilhamento nas duas ai tem que ser nos dois?
<giano> pksol
<Pskol> giano, as duas maquinas vao compartilhar pastas?
<Pskol> ou uma compartilha e outra aessa?
<giano> sim
<felipe__> pskol, tu sabe como faço pra auto ocultar a barra unity no ubunto remix 10.10 ?
<Pskol> entoa instala nas duas
<giano> ok já volto numa já esta vou pra outra
<felipe__> eai pskol ? tem com dar uma ajuda ai cara ?
<Pskol> felipe__, sei nao
<Pskol> posso nao
<B14ckb0n3> Qual é o tema pessoal?
<felipe__> vixi tenso ...
<felipe__> nao to conseguindo...
<felipe__> e pra eu habilitar os efeitos ?
<Pskol> sei nao
<Pskol> nunca usei
<giano> Pksol vai entenda na outra maquina esta dando erro de dependencias pra instalar o samba minha mão ta olhando ums email quando conseguir instalar o samba la dou um grito
<giano> entende
<felipe__> na moral
<chaintech> felipe__ tens VGA com suporte 3D
<felipe__> entao tenho sim cara
<felipe__> tipo qndo era a versao mais antiga...tipo a 1 ano atras eu instalei e consegui habilitar os efeitos..
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, boa noite. Aguarda sair o ubuntu 11 e sapeca ele ai mano...
<felipe__> poise..
<felipe__> mais vai demorar pra caraio..
<felipe__> eu tava ate querendo instalar o alpha 3 e ficar com ele mesmo..
<felipe__> massss...
<felipe__> agora nao sei oque ta dando de errado nao..
<peregrinator_six> que nada, que desespero é esse, vai sair ainda este ano, antes de 2012, que dizem que é o ano do fim...
 * peregrinator_six XD
<felipe__> um chegado aqui ta falado que nao vale a pena...
<chaintech> felipe__ estas a usar Unity ou desktop com gnome?
<peregrinator_six> chaintech, é unity..
<peregrinator_six> not book remix é unity, não gnome...
<felipe__> eu uso o ubunto remix la
<chaintech> então só tem 2D acho
<felipe__> acredito que seja unity mesmo..
<felipe__> mais a barra  ta 3d cara ta com uns efeitinhos aqui e tal..
<felipe__> mais tipo, como eu tava falando...nao rola de instalar o alpha 3 nao ne  Bro ?
<chaintech> é sei tem uns efeitos mas não é 3d total até pq eu tenho o compiz instalado mas ele só funciona no gnome desktop
<chaintech> mas podes trocar isso no login podes trocar para desktop gnome
<felipe__> vo tentar aqui entao...pra veer se dá..
<felipe__> coloquei o ubunto desktop safe mode
<felipe__> era esse mesmo ??
<chaintech> não é gnome edition
<chaintech> aqui diz Ubuntu desktop Edition
<felipe__> aqui acho que é mais facil se eu mudar pra veersao desktop
<felipe__> como faço pra mudar la no repositorio ??
<chaintech> no teu loguin tens como trocar isso depois só tens que instalar o Compiz
<felipe__> nao tem essa opçao no meu loguin nao..
<chaintech> que estranho o meu tem instalei o Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10
<felipe__> c sabe como faz pra mudar de remix pra desktop usando os arquivos do repositorio ??
<ubuntero> felipe__, instala o pacote ubuntu-desktop
<chaintech> é estranho não ter o Gnome
<felipe__> poise
<peregrinator_six> e por que deveria te o GNOME...?!
<felipe__> esse pacote fica onde ? no synaptic  ?
<chaintech> o meu tem
<chaintech> filipe no terminal faz sudo apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop
<peregrinator_six> chaintech, meus parabéns, vc foi o contemplado da promoção... :P
<chaintech> eu não tenho mais gente com esse Remix instalado e todos estão iguais ao meu
<soares> boa noite
<felipe__> ubuntero....depois que eu fizer isso oque tenho que fazer ?? pra iniciar como desktop ?
<chaintech> sim
<chaintech> termina a sessão
<ubuntero> felipe__, na hora do login vai ter a opção, depois de selecionar o usuário, na parte de baixo
<soares> boa noite estou com um problema, tenho internet via Cabo e um router LinkSys modelo WAG160N ADSL, é possivel ligar esse router ADSL no meu modem via cabo ? e como faço para configurar ele no Ubuntu ?
<soares> alguem tem uma soluçao ?
<darlan> testando!  (
<chaintech> não podes ligar mas não tenho 100% certeza
<soares> entao eu teria que comprar um router que tem entrar a cabo ?
<felipe__> a pode crer
<chaintech> tenta ver o setup dele
<soares> tipo o cd dele so tem para mac e windowns
<soares> to procurar um software para linux mas nao acho
<chaintech> não tens que usar CD abres o teu browser e entras pelo IP do router
<chaintech> ai configuras tudo nele
<soares> nao sei fazer isso =/ sou totalmente leigo em rede
<peregrinator_six> soares, calma rapaz, não é dificil...
<chaintech> bom no manual tem esse IP assim como o user e pass
<soares> nao tenho o manual dele em maos
<GuilhermeCunha> soares, procura por wizard
<GuilhermeCunha> soares, que é um assistente de configuração
<chaintech> soares no CD não tem nenhum Guia em pdf?
<soares> nao =/ mas deve ter no site da cisco
<soares> vouver se acho
<peregrinator_six> soares, pego o codigo de seu modelo é busca a documentação na net... ;)
<soares> uhumm vou dar uma procurada agora
<giano> Pskol eae voltei samba instalado nas duas maquinas e agora?
<soares>  tava pesquisando emm um forum e um rapaz citou que tem um programa chamado Cisco Network Magic que facilita na configuraça da rede, simplificando ele  mesmo configura quase que automatico
<chaintech> giano se o grupo de trabalho for o mesmo é só partilhares a pasta que queres
<soares> vou ver se acho ele para linux
<Pskol> giano, sabe fazer o basico do samba?
<Pskol> add um compartilhamento e tal?
<chaintech> ok soares
<giano> ok em menu administaração eu tenho pastas compartilhadas pode ser por ali né
<chaintech> pode sim giano ou na pasta tem essa opeção de partilhar
<Pskol> giano, pode
<Pskol> cria la
<giano> dominio grupo de trabalho coloco casa ou deixo workgroup
<Pskol> depois entra no /etc/samba/smb.conf
<giano> ok
<Pskol> dxa workgroup
<giano>  /etc/samba/smb.conf ja to com ele aberto no gedit o que faço?
<Pskol> giano, procura a linha security = user
<Pskol> troca user por share
<giano> achei
<giano> descomento
<Pskol> depois desce la em baixo e procura o compartilhamneto q vc criou
<giano> descomento?
<Pskol> ta comentado?
<giano> sim
<Pskol> descomenta entao
<giano> ok o compartilhamento ta no final do arquivo ja achei e agora
<giano> ?
<Pskol> adiciona nele:
<Pskol> guest ok = yes
<Pskol> public = yes
<giano> [giano]
<giano> path = /home/giano
<giano> comment = Desktop
<giano> available = yes
<giano> browsable = yes
<giano> public = yes
<giano> writable = yes
<giano> não tem guest coloco
<Pskol> sim coloca
<giano> na ultima linha?
<Pskol> sim
<Pskol> ou na primeira tanto faz
<chaintech> pskol uma pergunta o Unbutu já não configura isso tudo auto na rede?
<giano> feito e gora?
<Pskol> chaintech, sei la
<Pskol> agora corre no outro pc
<giano> fecho e salvo né
<Pskol> abre o /etc/fstab
<Pskol> sim
<chaintech> eu estou a te perguntar pq eu não tive que fazer nada apenas quando partilhei a 1º pasta ele fez tudo auto já o Mint tb já estava tudo configurado
<giano> /etc/fstab ta aberto
<Pskol> antes de abrir o stab a, cria uma pasta q vai ser o ponto de montagem
<giano> ok
<giano> pode ser em mnt né?
<Pskol> é
<Pskol> pode
<giano> criei
<giano> fstab aberto
<Pskol> dai bota la: //ip-do-otro pc/nome-do-compartilhamneto /mnt/lugar-de montagem smbfs defaults,rw 0 0
<giano> ok
<chaintech> gente boa noite continuação de um bom fim de semana para todos
<giano> no final do arquivo né
<Pskol> é
<Pskol> chaintech, boa noite,, falow
<giano> /10.1.1.4/giano/mnt/giano compartilhado smbfs defaults,rw 0 0 ficou assim salvo e fecho?
<Pskol> naum
<giano> o que faço?
<Pskol> /ip/nome-compartilhamento (espaço) /mnt/ponto-de-montagem
<giano> ok
<Pskol> (espaço) smbfs
<Pskol> e ai vai..
<Pskol> salva..
<Pskol> depois da um: mount -a
<giano> linha 15 em /etc/fstab tem  inválido(a)
<Pskol> copia aqui essa linha
<giano> faço esse procedimento no outro pc né
<Pskol> eh
<giano> vai ver é pro isso já volto vou no outro
<Pskol> ¬¬
<giano> linha 15 no fstab é esta # swap was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<Pskol> tem certeza?
<Pskol> linha 15 nao foi a q vc digitou?
<giano> sim
<soares> chaintech ainda esta por ai ?
<rogerio> pessoal estou com um problema no torrent tenho conta num site fechado e não consigo um torrent compativel, o site diz aceitar o qbittorrent 2.2.3 mas eu não consigo instalar esta versão alguém me ajude por favor?
<giano> não
<giano> Pksol fiz o mesmo procedimento na outra maquina e adivinha sudo mount -a  linha 15 em /etc/fstab tem  inválido(a)
<TutorFree> Rogério, qual distribuição vc usa?
<giano> Pksolvou reiniciar as maquinas já volto
<giano> Pksol voltei
<Pskol> giano, iae
<giano> da erro montando local no boot
<Pskol> copia aki a linha q vc fez
<giano> s
<giano> eu mando e não vai a linha
<Pskol> eh pq começa com barra /
<Pskol> bota algum caractere na frente
<Pskol> pra linha sair
<giano> $# /10.1.1.4/giano /mnt/giano compartilhado smbfs defaults,rw 0 0
<giano> foi
<Pskol> tira esse "compartilhado" ai
<Pskol> remove ele
<giano> ok
<Pskol> fica assim dai /10.1.1.4/giano /mnt/giano smbfs defaults,rw 0 0
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: Boa noite
<samuel_mesq> quanto tempo
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite...
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: momento tricor ... "tudo bem ?"
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: como vc ta como ta a familia ?
<samuel_mesq> heheh
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, do jeito que DEUS quer.
<samuel_mesq> boa
<giano> ok agora sudo mount -a deu esse erro mount error: improperly formatted UNC name. /10.1.1.4/beatriz does not begin with \\ or //
<giano> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<giano> Pksol
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: tem visto a patricia aki no IRC ? to procurando ela ...
<giano> essa maquina ta conectada via wireless
<giano> ja sei deve ser o iptables
<giano> firestarter
<Pskol> giano,  mount -a
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, até hoje entrei e ela até agora não apareceu por aqui não....
<samuel_mesq> sumiu da rede ela O.O
<Pskol> giano, ah coloa duas barras no inicio
<Pskol> coloca
<Pskol> //10.1.1.1./jose
<Pskol> saka
<Pskol> giano,
<giano> entendi
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite, vou nessa
<giano> deu o mesmo erro ja coloquei a regra no firestarter
<Pskol> inverte as barras
<Pskol> na primeira somente
<Pskol> no ponto de montagem nao
<Pskol> ponto de montgem com uma barra só OKK
<giano> \\10.1.1.1/giano assim
<Pskol> inverte essa otra barra ai
<Pskol> tbm
<giano> ok
<Pskol> \\10.1.1.1\jose
<Pskol> ok
<Pskol> tenta la
<emanuel> giano?
<giano> sudo mount -a viu deu certo só que me pede a senha do outro pc como faço para não pedir
<Guest95397> giano?
<Guest95397> sou eu emanuel
<giano> até que enfim funcionou o samba
<Pskol> troca o defaults por guest
<Guest95397> lembra ?
<Pskol> giano,
<giano> ok
<giano> valeu obrigado
<giano> agora sim o bagulho bombo
<Pskol> hehe
<Guest95397> Giano, pskol eiiiii ehehe sou o emanuel que tava com o sistema lento a tarde lembram ?
<Pskol> Guest95397, iae manuel do sistema lento
<Pskol> blz
<Pskol> reinsalou
<Pskol> reinstalou
<Guest95397> to muito puto com o carinha dai que mandou eu fazer um comando aqui, comando esse que apagou o grub
<Guest95397> mas resinstalei e ja descobri o erro
<Pskol> que comando?
<Pskol> que erro q era?
<Guest95397> nao lembro srsrw mas tinha um -y no meio
<Guest95397> srsrsr
<Guest95397> e a particao /
<giano> guest já te ajudo tambem só deixa eu arrumar o samba que bombou graças ao Pksol
<Pskol> rm -rf /
<Pskol> ?
<Guest95397> nao
<felipe__> bn noite ai !
<Guest95397> era algo comando  -y /dev/sda1
<Guest95397> boa noite felipe
<felipe__> ai alguem sabe onde consigo o efeito de fogo...pras janelas..??
<Pskol> vo fuma um cigarrim.. ja volto ai
<Guest95397> dai pskol eu fiz o seguinte pra resolver, o ubuntu tem uma certa dificuldade em notebook principalmente quanto trata-se de desligar hd ou monitorar temperatura e estado do note, entao alterei na bios ao inves de sata para ide dai instalei e funfou sem erro e ta rodando direitinho
<Guest95397> vai
<Pskol> hum, controladora sata
<Guest95397> pois é
<Guest95397> mas o problema é so com notebook
<Guest95397> com pc funciona direito
<Guest95397> sem problema
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, sei sim....
<Guest95397> xgrind boa noite
<xGrind> Guest95397; boa noite
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, qual versão do ubuntu...?!
<felipe__> 10.10
<Guest95397> xgrind, sera que lembra do amigo aqui ? srsrsrs
<xGrind> com esse nick no da pra saber ;D
<Guest95397> cara resolvi o lance do ubuntu lento no boot e ao abrir programa
<Guest95397> sou eu emanuel pow
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, momento que já vai....
<Guest95397> estava online umas 20 hrs
<xGrind> que emaunul?
<xGrind> emanuel*
<felipe__> ok sem erro bRO
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-XM0IaX_NM
<TutorFree> felipe, instala o compiz (considerando que seu video tem aceleração 3d)
<Illuminatti> Pronto
<Illuminatti> nick criado agora ninguem me chama mais de guest
<Illuminatti> kkkkkkkkk
<Illuminatti> para os que ja me conhecem sou eu o emanuel
<Illuminatti> giano meu nick mudou
<Illuminatti> agora pra ninguem me chamar de guest
<Illuminatti> rsrsrs
<giano_> Pksol aqui na outra tanto com default ou guest da esse erro mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on \\10.1.1.3\giano,
<giano_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<giano_>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<giano_>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<giano_>        Em alguns casos informações úteis são encontradas no syslog - tente
<Illuminatti> bom giano é isso ai, pow achei muita sacanagem do cara la ter passado o comando errado
<giano_>        "dmesg | tail" ou algo do tipo
<Illuminatti> giano pskol foi fumar kkkkkkk
<giano> illuminatti pior que arriada isso mas sempre tem uns idiota metido a sabe tudo
<Illuminatti> pois é
<Illuminatti> e detalhe todo mundo lendo tudo e ninguem falou nada
<giano_> não que ajuda não atrapalha né
<Illuminatti> pois é
<Illuminatti> nao sei tudo mas o pouco que sei ja ajuda
<Illuminatti> agora voces deveriam fazer um irc pra tipo ensinar mesmo a fazer as troias no ubuntu
<Illuminatti> aqui é mais suporte pra quem ja tem nocao
<Illuminatti> e quem nao sabe nem o que particao ?
<Illuminatti> dai complica
<giano> isso é verdade mas eu sempre estou disposto a ajudar qualquer um dentro do que sei fazer
<felipe__> ja tenho o compiz..
<Pskol> giano, copia igual do outro
<felipe__> vo olhar o video aqui cara..
<peregrinator_six> Illuminatti, sugiro vc correr vistas no http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ quase impossivel de vc ver alguem escrever m******** lá pra vc fazer errado mano. :)
<Illuminatti> pskol meu nick mudou. pra ninguem enlouquecer com guest srsrsrsr mudei meu nick pra esse sou o emanuel
<giano> até se o cara me perguntar como ele coloca um atalho no painel do gnome eu ajudo um dia eu não sabia fazer isso tambem quando migrei das janelas pro linux
<Illuminatti> peregrinator_six, concordo com voce mas infelizmente acho que esse canal é bem mais rapido
<peregrinator_six> Illuminatti, esse é o problema, Velocidade vs qualidade... :S
<Illuminatti> pois é giano
<giano> Pksoul fiz igualzinho no outro e da esse erro o que sera vou refazer os procedimentos e ja te dou um toque
<Illuminatti> peregrinator_six, o problema é dar um jeito de bloquear o nick, mas tambem nao posso julgar se o cara tava pensando que ia ajudar e sem querer atrapalhou
<Illuminatti> mas é normal
<giano> iddo é verdade
<giano> isso
<Illuminatti> giano se eu te contar uma coisa voce vai ficar sem entender nada srsrsr cara sou especialista em windows e a dois anos to tentando me adaptar ao linux
<Illuminatti> e acho que vou conseguir
<Illuminatti> a proposito, voce ja deu uma sacada na nota do ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Illuminatti> diz que  o suporte ao malverick é até abril de 2012
<Illuminatti> e pelo pouco que sei essa versao nao é lts
<giano> mas vc consegue até 2004 eu só usava windows e depois migrei pro linux usei varias distros até me convencer do ubuntu nunca fiz nenhum curso de informatica nem pra windows aprendi tudo no fuçometro eno santo google e aqui onde sempre quando precisei encontrei ajuda
<felipe__> entao cara
<Illuminatti> hum blz
<Illuminatti> massa
<Illuminatti> srsrsrs
<felipe__> vi o video la cara..
<Illuminatti> espero nao ter que voltar pro ruindows
<giano> viu agora estou estudando a possibilidade de migrar do ubuntu pra arch
<felipe__> mais no meu nao aparece o trosso la nao de queimar  igual o do cara no tuto...
<giano> viu no começo eu formatei minha maquina mais de mil veses eu acho tanto é que eu destrui um p4 que eu tinha ois não queria voltar pras janelas rsrsrsr
<Illuminatti> kkkk
<Illuminatti> tava vendo o arch
<Illuminatti> achei mais organizado
<Illuminatti> mais pelo visto ainda ta em desenvolvimento
<Illuminatti> giano, tu tens algum tema com transparencia pro ubuntu, eu vi uns no gnome nao gostei
<giano> não eu uso o tema padrão a unica coisa que modifico são os icones que uso os faenza
<giano> illuminatti
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, tens o compiz-extra-plugins instalado ai...?!
<Pskol> sugiro irem pro debian antes
<Illuminatti> hum
<Illuminatti> eu vi
<Illuminatti> o faenza
<felipe__> nao  sei..
<Illuminatti> to vendo um aqui
<felipe__> onde olho isso ai
<Illuminatti> acho que vai dar certo
<giano> eu instalo eles via ppa   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/faenza-icon-set-gets-a-ppa/
<giano> iiluminatti
<felipe__> como eu instalo o isso ai peregrinator
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, não tem lá no video não...?!
<emanuel_> ixi minha net ta caindo
<giano> Pksol o mesmo erro insiste pode ser porque um é amd64 e outro i386 ou não?
<Pskol> giano, nao
<Pskol> giano, olhe os detalhes..
<giano> no net da aquele erro
<felipe__> nao
<giano> vou reiniciar as maquinas e vamos ver o que acontece
<giano>  já volto
<giano> Pksol
<Pskol> giano, vc configrou o smb.conf? restartou o samba depois? no outro pc editou o fstab
<Pskol> ¬¬
<emanuel_> pskol, giano..to indo nessa
<emanuel_> abrcs
<emanuel_> fui
<felipe__> c nao tem o comando ai nao pregrinator ? e tu sabe ql o tema que o cara do video ta usando  ??
<Pskol> falow
<emanuel_> felipe o tema do fogo
<emanuel_> Acho que você tem que instalar o compiz-fusion primeiro! Tenta seguir isto:
<emanuel_> http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/showthread.php?t=758157&highlight=efeitos+ubuntu Tá bem explicado passo-a-passo tudo para configurar o compiz
<emanuel_> Leia mais no Baixaki: http://www.baixaki.com.br/tira-duvidas/89979#ixzz1GRnx9ggg
<emanuel_> agora to indo
<emanuel_> abraco
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, vc tem que ter o compiz instalado e funcionando cara...
<peregrinator_six> vc tem né...?!
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-XM0IaX_NM      http://pamonha.co.cc/tecnologia/configurando-compiz-fusion-no-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<_joker_> ola, boa noite
<giano> Pksol  isso é normal? Warning: mapping 'guest' to 'guest,sec=none'
<Pskol> é um aviso..
<giano_> no net o mesmo erro  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on \\10.1.1.3\giano,
<giano_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<giano_>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<giano_>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<giano_>        Em alguns casos informações úteis são encontradas no syslog - tente
<giano_>        "dmesg | tail" ou algo do tipo
<Pskol> giano, copia ai a linha do fstab
<giano> ok
<Pskol> vc nao esqueceu do smbfs nao?
<_joker_> ola, boa noite alguem utiliza loadbalance
<giano_> Pksol \\10.1.1.3\giano /mnt/giano smbfs guest,rw 0 0
<felipe__> ta funcionando sim  peregrinator...mais nao tenho esse efeito de queimar..
<_joker_> alguem poderia me dar umda dica
<Pskol> giano, ta certo
<Pskol> giano, da um apt-get install smbfs
<giano_> ok deve ser isto
<giano_> Pksol valeu era isto desculpe a charopiação até que enfim funcionou valeu
<_joker_> Pskol ola, boa noite, vc poderia me dar uma dica de como funciona o loadbalance
<Pskol> giano, hehe blzz...
<Pskol> _joker_, faz balanceamento de carga usando dois links ou mais
<_joker_> sim, tenho 2 links roteados porem teho procurado algo na net para eu tender
<_joker_> para eu tentar montar
<Pskol> com iptables nao sei nao
<_joker_> vc alguma vez ja usou
<_joker_> ?
<Pskol> com ipfw parece ser bem mais facil, mas eh do BSD
<_joker_> iii cara to usando o ubuntu
<Pskol> _joker_, ja usei, mas com um apliance, Pfsense
<_joker_> quase tudo em minha rede ja esta funcionando squid, dhcp-server bind9
<_joker_> porem agora so falta o samba e o loadbalance
<Pskol> _joker_, pega uma maquina e bota pfsense
<Pskol> moleza de configurar
<_joker_> posso por nesta no servidor mesmo
<_joker_> ?
<Pskol> aonde vc quiser
<_joker_> sera que fica bom
<_joker_> ?
<Pskol> pesquisa sobreo pfsense ai
<_joker_> ja estou fazendo isso
<Pskol> vc vai usar ele dai somente para o load balance, mas nada.
<Pskol> pega a versao 2.0 RC1
<_joker_> sim so pra isso mesmo
<_joker_> ele nao baixa no apt-get
<Pskol> ele eh um sistema operacional
<_joker_> a ta
<_joker_> achei que ele rodava junto com o linux
<_joker_> ou estou pensando em fazer cache paralelo com o mk
<Pskol> o pfsense tem squid tbm, mas nao eh bom usar load balance cm squid junto na mesma maquina
<_joker_> a minha duvida e se o mk que tenho vai aguentar fazer o loadbalance e puxar as coisas do proxy
<_joker_> pois comprei uma das quelas routerboars  750
<_joker_> 300mhz
<Pskol> claro q vai
<Pskol> ele nao vai saber q ta tendo load balance na rede
<_joker_> eu nunca montei vou ler alguns tutorial sobre como fazer isso
<_joker_> e que ta uma zona o pessoal com o emule ligado sem controle de banda
<Pskol> o pfsense faz trafic shapping tbm
<Pskol> bom ele faz coisa pra caralho, da uma pesquisada
<_joker_> ok, obrigado pela dica
<giano> Pksol é u charope de novo criei um script com o conteudo #!/bin/bash sudo mount -a funciona tem como eu fazer ele executar direto e sem pedir senha?
<Pskol> giano, faz um atalho pro caminho de montagem
<Pskol> dai vc da dois cliques la é pofffff ele monta sozinho
<giano> como faço?
<Pskol> faz um atalho simples
<Pskol> q aponta po /mnt/seila
<giano> viu eu te disse para algumas coisas sou ligeiro pra outras lento como eu faço isso eu não sei
<Pskol> nao precisa do mount -a
<Pskol> rapaiz isso eh o basico do basico
<Pskol> clica na area de trabalho com o botao direito e vai em Criar Lançador
<giano> ta cliquei
<giano> que que eu boto la
<Pskol> tipo: localizaçao
<Pskol> nome: qualquer coisa
<Pskol> localização: /mnt/giano
<Pskol> OK
<giano> ok
<giano> Pksol aparece selecionar aplicativo
<Pskol> nao deveria
<giano> Pksol quando ligo o pc e vou la em /mnt/giano e clico duas vezes na pasta ele não monta direto oque sera que falta
<giano> só monta com o mount -a no terminal
<Pskol> giano, perae xeu ve aki
<giano> ok
<Pskol> giano, depois de guest coloca users
<Pskol> ficara assim: guest,users,rw 0 0
<giano> ok vou colocar e reiniciar já volto
<griphown> Galera o meu 127.0.0.1 sumiu ... tipo eu dou ping e ele não pinga mais
<griphown> o que eu devo fazar para ele voltar
<giano> Pksol não funcionou
<giano> Pksol não funcionou
<Pskol> giano, bota user ao inves de users
<Pskol> tenta ai
<giano> ok
<Pskol> ja venho
<rafaelstanley> Qual player BOM para assistir DVD no ubuntu?
<rafaelstanley> o vlc roda, eh bom.. mas sei lá ta estranho
<rafaelstanley> ta mto baixo, ja vi alsamixer ta td no full
<rafaelstanley> e no vlc ta dando umas travadas
<rafaelstanley> zuado!
<Sorion_Buddha> use o que vem no ubuntu
<giano> Pksol ainda não funcionou
<giano> Pksol ainda não funcionou
<giano> Pskol ainda não funcionou
<Pskol> giano, coloca auto antes do guest
<Pskol> auto,guest,rw............
<giano> ok
<giano_> Pskol não funfio ainda
<Pskol> giano, da um chmod 777 /mnt/pasta
<giano_> ok
<giano_> Pskol não deu
<Pskol> reinicia a maquina agora
<Pskol> giano,
<giano_> posso marcar nas permissões executar como programa né?
<Pskol> nao
<giano_> ok
<giano_> Pskol não deu
<Pskol> giano, ta com a opçao user?
<Pskol> auto,guest,user,rw
<giano> sim
<felipe__> boa noite ai pessoal....
<felipe__> alguem ai pode me dar uma ajudar
<felipe__> nao estou conseguindo atualizar
<felipe__> ta dando uma msg de erro
<Pskol> giano, vc clica na pasta /mnt/pasta la e nao monta automatico?
<Pskol> como vc ta fazendo
<felipe__> algueem ai pode me  ajudar ??
<giano> sim eu clico la /mnt/pasta
<giano> seu eu mando abrir como administrador ele monta automatico
<Pskol> vc deu permissao 777 pra ela e
<Pskol> aquela
<Pskol> chmod 777
<giano> sim
<giano> sera que não tenho que dar essa permissão la no outro pc também?
<giano> Pskol
<felipe__> E: Tipo '.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
<Pskol> giano, nao
<giano> ok
<felipe__> ta dando esse erro
<felipe__> alguem ai pode ajduar
<giano> Pskol ta faltando algum parametro né?
<Pskol> giano, era pra te dado certo ja..
<Pskol> to dando uma zoiada aqui
<Pskol> giano, tira o guest
<felipe__> E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pskol> giano, deixa s o users
<felipe__> alguem ai ajuda ??
<giano> ok
<Pskol> felipe__, rapaiz nun sei nao
<giano> no fstab né?
<Pskol> giano, sim
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, essse menino merece vencer está guerra em...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> *esta...
<felipe__> o peregrinator..tem com ajudar ai cara
<peregrinator_six> *esse...
<giano> Pskol não foi
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, hehueheuhe
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, ?
<giano> pior faz horas que luto pra esse samba funcionar
<felipe__> nao ta dado pra atualizr ta dando  esse erro aqui
<Pskol> giano, deixa la user,rw 0 0
<peregrinator_six> giano, por isso não gosto de samba, prefiro dance! XD
<Pskol> final eh ZERO ZERO viu
<Pskol> :P
<felipe__> E: Tipo '.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<giano> agora só durmo depois que essa coisa funcionar
<giano> rsrsrsrsrs
<felipe__> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pskol> giano, vc ta quase la.
<Pskol> rsss
<giano> Pskol já esta 0 0
<felipe__> deu esse erro ai cara...tem com ajudar ?
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: \o/
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, vai mimi que já passou de sua hora... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Pskol> giano, ta dexa dakele jeito e tenta
<peregrinator_six> felipe__, sei lá o que vc arrumou ai rapaz, sem não...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<giano> do jeito que estava com o guest
<peregrinator_six> limpa isso ai e refaz do zero...
<Pskol> giano, user,rw 0 0
<felipe__> eu fui instalar uma parada la  de tema de mac
<giano> ok dessa vez não vou desistir como das outras
<felipe__> ai ja deu essa merda..
<felipe__> tem como reverter isso nao ?
<Pskol> giano, no outro pc no smb.conf vc botou as opçoes ne guest ok = yes....... public=yes........writable = yes..........security = share
<alanteixeira> r
<giano> Pskol coloquei
<giano_> ficou assim vou reiniciar \\10.1.1.4\beatriz /mnt/beatriz smbfs auto,guest,users,rw 0 0
<giano> Pskol
<Pskol> ok..
<giano> security =share isto não esta vou colocar
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, todos na torcida agora ai, pensamento positivo pra o mano lá, vibrando as mãos ( no bom sentido da palavra!) XD
<giano> Pskol secutity= user esta la mudo pra share
<peregrinator_six> i, ele ainda não inha ido não... :P
<giano> não
<peregrinator_six> *tunha...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> tinha..
<peregrinator_six> ufa, saiu...
<Pskol> giano, sim,, share
<giano> ok
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, ele vai manda uma caxa de cerveja pra m se der certo
<giano> Pskol já volto
<giano> Pskol ainda não foi desta vez
<peregrinator_six> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...
<peregrinator_six> :|
<giano> <peregrinator_six> se vcs fossem de porto alegre no encontro informal do Tchelinux eu baxava uma caxa de ceva
<Pskol> giano, depoista na conta q eu compro aqui
<Pskol> giano, adiciona o guest la
<giano_> ok
<Pskol> no fstab
<giano_> sim agora ja to quase um perito rsrsrsrsrsrsr
<Pskol> pos graduado em Samba
<giano> ok ta assim \\10.1.1.4\beatriz /mnt/beatriz smbfs auto,guest,users,rw 0 0
<giano> vou reiniciar
<Pskol> e ae
<giano_> Pskol não foi o que sera que é deve ser um texte de resistencia criado plos desenvolvedores do samba rsrsrsr
<Pskol> o /mnt/beatriz ta com o chmod 777 ne
<giano_> sim
<Pskol> eh a mesma versao os dois pc?
<Pskol> do ubuntu
<giano_> sim 10.04 só que um é i386 e o outro amd 64 mas isso não influi em nada né?
<giano_> Pskol
<Pskol> nao
<Pskol> nao sei mais..
<Pskol> vo ver aqui, se descobrir algo eu te avis
<Pskol> o
<giano_> pois é eu vou dar umas googleadas tanbem valeu mas ja ta meio caminho andado com meu grande script rsrsrsr sudo mount -a funciona
<giano_> Pskol
<giano> Pksol sera que tenho que adicionar meu usuario ao samba não é isto sudo adduser $USER smb
<giano> não quero estragar o serviço que já fizemos
<peregrinator_six> bom dia e que a "força" da solução esteja com voces giano e Pskol
<Pskol> giano, nao
<Pskol> giano, pq nao usara usuario
<giano> ok
<giano> é eu vi que desta forma no fstab não preisa de usename
<virtu> ae
<giano> <peregrinator_six> vai da uma googleada tanbem ve se nos ajuda ai valeu
<giano> <peregrinator_six> ta escundidinho ae né rsrsrsrsr
<giano> ja fumei um maço de cigarro chego a ta empapuçado de tabaco
<Pskol> heheh
<giano> Pskol sera que não temos que botar algo do tipo force create mode = 0777
<giano>         directory mask = 0777
<felipe__> ai
<Pskol> giano, isso nao iria adiantar
<felipe__> alguem sabe se tem algo pra restaurar o sistema no ubuntu...
<Pskol> giano, o seu problema eh montar como usuario comum
<felipe__> tipo de um ponto anterior e tal
<giano> pois é
<giano> <felipe__> com a iso alternate cd se não me engano tem a opção recuperar sistema defeituoso
<felipe__> e como eu faço isso giano ?
<giano> baixa o alternate cd da boot por ele que vai ter a opção recuperar sistema defeituoso se não me engano alguem mais lembra se tem essa opção ajudem o cara ai que eu to na sga do samba
<Pskol> giano, a pasta a ser compartilhada da um chmod 777 nela
<giano_> ok
<felipe__> e como eu baxo isso pelo terminal ?
<giano_> Pskol é a home faço um chmod 777  /home/usuario
<giano_> <felipe__> wget
<giano_> e o endereço da iso
<Pskol> giano, hmm
<giano> Pskol olha só como root no terminal chmod: alterando permissões de "/mnt/beatriz": Permissão negada
<Pskol> giano, ué
<giano> vou tentar de novo
<giano> pera ai ja sei ja sei
<giano> ta montado o compartilhamento mount -a vou reiniciar e dar um chmod
<giano> Pskol
<Pskol> nao
<Pskol> nao precisa reinicar
<giano_> agora ja foi
<Pskol> so dar: umount /mnt/beatriz
<Pskol> q ele desmonta
<giano> Pskol não foi não monta automatico que guerra
<Pskol> da dois clique na pasta mnt beatriz
<Pskol> ele nao monta?
<giano> e eu to que nem usuario de ruwindows reiniciando pra tudo
<giano> não monta não
<giano> que estranho isso né? era pra monta
<Pskol> o secutiry = share q vc alterou nao tava comentado nao ne?
<giano> não
<Pskol> acabou minhas ideias
<Pskol> pesquisa ai compartilhamento samba sem senha
<giano> viu olhando smb.conf tem um map to guest = bad user
<giano> Pskol
<giano> viu tem tem tanbem um share modes = no
<giano> Pskol tem um uni passwd sync = yes
<Pskol> dxa tudo padrao
<giano> unix passwd =yes
<giano> ok
<Pskol> tenta no fstab rw,auto 0 0
<Pskol> su muda a ordem
<giano> ok
<Pskol> no nessa situaçao valeu tudo
<Pskol> vai q da
<Pskol> nossa to escrevendo tudo errado,, q bost@
<giano_> Pskol não foi
<giano_> que locura isso
<giano_> Pksol valeu porque com o script minha mão só tem que digitar asenha dele e navegar até o mnt/pasta pelo ssh ele tinha que escolher o tipo de servidor colocar o ip a porta usuario senha assim ela vai ficar mais feliz valeu mesmo
<giano_> mãe
<giano_> to digitando tudo errado tamen
<Jean_7> bom dia
<Jean_7> alguem acordado?
<mark__> bom dia
<marmadeoli> bom dia
<morfeu> eu aluguei uma vps e queria saber se da pra rodar radio e hospedagem]
<giano> Pskol eae viu agora com o auto depois do rw não monta nem com o mount -a mas coloquei no inicio antes do guest e voltou ao normal
<virtu> e ae
<asasasas> alguém já usou um desses? http://www.submarino.com.br/produto/10/21854605/netbook+sony+vaio+p110jb/w+intel%C2%AE+atom+z530+2gb+128gb+8+w7+basic
<peregrinator_six> giano, boa tarde guerreiro, e ai...?! Vitória...!?
<peregrinator_six> ops, bom dia ainda... XD
 * tania is away: :)
<jaypur> peregrinator_six, ;)
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: tá cedo ainda rpz, volta a dormir
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, se dermole olha que vorto mesmo em... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<pqatsi> otubo: aew
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aew
<pqatsi> (O otubo nunca ta on mesmo :P)
 * peregrinator_six chamou de outro nome eu não falo... :P
 * peregrinator_six rsrssrsss...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: Ai amor, prometo que não faço isso na cama viu :D
<peregrinator_six> :O
<giano> <peregrinator_six> eae beleza atomatico com dois clicks não tem jeito só com sudo mount -a vai sabe
 * peregrinator_six XD
<peregrinator_six> giano, mas funcionou...?!
<pqatsi> giano: voce colocou na mao no /etc/fstab?
<pqatsi> se colocou, ativa a opção auto
<giano> aim coloquei
<giano> sim
<giano> fstab ja ta o auto mas não ta montando automatico
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ubuntu tá mostro cara, que kernel é esse...?! :P Espetei o Encore Wirelles-G USB Adapter modelo ENUWI-G2 e ele reconheu de primeira sem driver nem nada, funfando lindo que só! :D
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: oia q teteio entao
<pqatsi> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.38-5-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 16:10:15 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<peregrinator_six> Ubuntu 10.10 Kernel Linux 2.6.35-27-generic ^^
<Kaiowa> pessoal minha vga queimou e troquei de ati para nvidia porem nao consigo mais abrir o x
<giano> eu to usando o 2.6.35 no 10.04
<pqatsi> :d
<Kaiowa> tem algum comando de terminal para desabilitar os drives da ati para ao menos conseguir trocar os drives?
<giano> tem no repositório official
<Daekdroom> Kaiowa, qual driver?
<Daekdroom> fglrx?
<Kaiowa> Daekdroom, nao sei o nome do drive da ati mais agora a vga no pc é nvidia
<Kaiowa> e ai acho que nao sobe o x por causa da troca de vga
<pqatsi> bye povo
<Daekdroom> Kaiowa, mas você está falando do driver que instala através do "drivers adicionais"?
<giano> <Kaiowa>  http://www.meroprojects.com/community
<Kaiowa> isso
<giano> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=77847.0
<Kaiowa> giano, estou vendo os sites
<giano> no forum ubuntu br tem um guia geral da ati e um do nvidia
<Kaiowa> giano, vc nao ta entendendo
<Kaiowa> eu perdi o x por causa da placa ati ter pifado
<giano> <peregrinator_six> o <pqatsi> giano: voce colocou na mao no /etc/fstab?
<giano> <pqatsi> se colocou, ativa a opção auto como ativo em algum outro lugar?
<Kaiowa> uma hd 3870 ai peguei uma antiga nvidia 8400gs e nao consigo mais o x
<peregrinator_six> giano, manjo nada disso ai não, sorry man... :|
<giano> <Kaiowa>  vc tem que entrar em safe mode
<Kaiowa> nao da opção
<Kaiowa> como faço?
<giano> <Kaiowa> que versão do ubuntu ta usando
<Kaiowa> 10 10 64bits
<Daekdroom> Achei aqui
<Kaiowa> eu instalei outro em uma partição mais gostaria de usar ele
<Daekdroom>   sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx* / sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases /  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Daekdroom> O / separa os comandos
<Daekdroom> Poderia usar o && para rodar tudo seguido, mas acho melhor um de cada vez.
<Kaiowa> Daekdroom, vou copiar no caderninho e reiniciar inserindo o comando
<giano> kaiowa o que ele te passou funciona
<Kaiowa> giano, vamos tertar
<giano> tenta ai qualquer coisa da um grito
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kaiowa> gente ta dificil e pior que comprar outra vga é 450 conto do nivel da 3870
<Kaiowa> =p
<Kaiowa> 450lulas
<Kaiowa> a gtx 250
<giano> mas a 8400 é boa não precisa comprar outra
<giano> <Daekdroom> vc disse pro kaiowa reinstalar o fglrx mas ele ta com uma nvidia ele vai voltar pedidndo ajuda rsrsrsr
<Daekdroom> giano, ele quer o X funcionando para poder instalar o driver
<Daekdroom> E aquele comando REMOVE o fglrx, não reinstala.
<giano> na ati ou na nvidia
<giano> ok to viajando aqui
<giano> fglrx-modaliases não é o driver desculpe falta de atenção
<giano> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<AlexandreMBM> ubottu-br, o que é ubottu?
<ubottu-br> AlexandreMBM: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<AlexandreMBM> ubottu-br, entendi rs
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'entendi rs' not found
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos
<smurft> teste
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde, Pessoal .
<mateusjmf> boa tarde
<Illuminatti> Boa tarde, Gian o, Pshol,Xgrind e os demais.
<xGrind> Illuminatti; boa tarde
<Illuminatti> Galera, a novidade é que aqui em Recife, estamos tendo várias palestras gratuitas sobre código livre, porém eu percebi que a maioria do pessoal nao muda das janelas para Linux porque eles acham que nao tem ninguem pra ensinar nada. Ontem eu até comentei aqui que seria interessante criar um irc pra inciantes e alguem se dispor a ensinar os primeiros passos, voce acham que isso é possivel ?
<BSantana> possível não sei dizer, mas que a ideia é muito boa e útil isso com certeza é.
<Illuminatti> Pois é e eu até perguntei a algumas pessoas que foram e a resposta é a mesma. " Tenho medo de migrar e depois nao saber o que fazer porque nao tem nada que possa me ajudar ".
<Illuminatti> Inclusive o ubuntu foi citado como a melhor distro para inciantes.
<Francisco_Favaro> Possivel, Sim.
<Francisco_Favaro> Desde que hajam várias pessoas dispostas à isso.
<Francisco_Favaro> A criação dessa IRC eria que ser bem divulgada.
<Illuminatti> Hum...verdade francisco o maior problema é quem, a divulgação é o de menos. Isso eu posso contatar um pessoal de caninocal e ver o que pode ser feito.
<Francisco_Favaro> Podemos fazer vigulgação do Ubuntu-br (wiki)
<Illuminatti> é verdade
<Francisco_Favaro> E nos foruns d Ubuntu... ponto de encontro dos iniciantes.
<Illuminatti> sim sim
<Illuminatti> como te falei isso é o de menos, agora é saber quem seram os tutores.
<Illuminatti> srsrs
<Francisco_Favaro> rrsrsrs
<Francisco_Favaro> Tutores, só me lembra Faculdade... Que me lembra Créditos Flexisíveis... kkkkk
<Illuminatti> kkkkkkk
<BSantana> rs
<pet> tarde pessoal
<Illuminatti> boa pet
<pet> eai bro...!
<Illuminatti> mas tem que ser gente..tipo uma alfa
<Illuminatti> rsrsrs
<pet> ai tu sabe se tem flash pra ubunto
<Illuminatti> tem sim
<Illuminatti> um minuto
<pet> to falando do programa pra fazer animaçao
<Illuminatti> ah um minuto
<Illuminatti> deixa eu lembrar o nome aqui
<Illuminatti> pet tem o o Synfig que a galera usa muito e ta nos repositorios do ubuntu
<Illuminatti> da uma conferida
<pet> a pode crer
<pet> o cara otra pergunta
<Illuminatti> Após instala-lo você poderá abri-lo através de Aplicativos/Gráficos/Synfig.
<Illuminatti> diz
<pet> onte eu instalei o tema pra ficar igual o macos
<Illuminatti> hum
<pet> ai agora ta dando um erro na hora de entrar no update manager...
<pet> nao consigo atualizar mais..
<Illuminatti> qual foi  o tema ?
<Illuminatti> nome
<pet> macbuntu
<Illuminatti> blz e quando voce tenta atualizar gera alguma mensagem de erro ?
<Illuminatti> se sim qual ?
<pet> sim
<pet> vou te mandar
<pet> em duas partes ai
<pet> E: Tipo '.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<pet> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<pet> aparece isso ai tudo escrito em uma caixa de texto
<Illuminatti> voce ja tentou pelo sudo o comando apt-get update
<Illuminatti> ?
<pet> nao
<pet> da o mesmo erro
<Illuminatti> so um minuto
<Illuminatti> Dê um "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" e veja o conteudo da linha 59
<pet> nao linha 59
<pet> nao tem linha 59
<Illuminatti> oxi
<Illuminatti> hehehe
<Illuminatti> tem alguma linha que no final tenha sudo -v
<Illuminatti> ?
<pet> nada
<pet> tem como eu te mostrar o arquivo todo nao ?
<Illuminatti> aqui nao
<Illuminatti> deixa eu ver outra coisa
<Illuminatti> pera
<pet> ok
<Illuminatti> voce consegue ao menos ter acesso ao endereço dos repositorios pra alterar ?
<pet> vc fala entrar no synaptic ?
<Illuminatti> isso
<Illuminatti> la no source.list
<Illuminatti> pet, por acaso voce tava usando  10.04 e atualizou para 10.10 ?
<pet> nao
<pet> ja peguei o 10.10 mesmo
<Illuminatti> menos mal
<Illuminatti> ok
<pet> nao tem como entrar no syn
<Illuminatti> Abra o gerenciador de pacotes synaptic, vá em Configuração, Repositórios.
<Illuminatti> Veja se a opção CD ROM está habilitada, caso esteja, desabilite-a.Ou você pode simplesmente remover esse primeiro parágrafo da sua lista de repositórios.Depois tente atualizar novamente.
<pet> nao da pra abrir o synaptic nao
<pet> da o mesmo erro de quando vai abrir o update manager
<Illuminatti> ah ta entao o erro nao ta nos repositorios
<Illuminatti> um minuto
<Illuminatti> pet tenta editar o arquiva na /etc/apt/sources.list
<Illuminatti> depois salve e tente o comando sudo apt-get upgrade
<Illuminatti> se nao funcionar tente uma outra coisa sudo apt-get install- f
<pet> editar o arquivo pra que ?
<pet> oque tem que colocar ?
<Illuminatti> edita o arquivo e ve se o arquivo tem repositorios ? me manda o primeiro da lista
<pet> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Netbook 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<Illuminatti> iiiiii olha entao voce vai fazer o seguinte voce vai copiar o conteudo do seu source list e vai apagar em seguida voce vai acessar o link http://pastebin.com/2paH0hnd e vai copiar todo o conteudo pra sua source list
<pet> nao ta dando pra apagar
<Illuminatti> am ?
<Illuminatti> caraca
<Illuminatti> vc ta abrindo com o gedit ?
<pet> nao
<Illuminatti> ah blz
<Illuminatti> edite ele com o gedit
<pet> nao tem ele  aqui nao
<Illuminatti> nenhum editor de texto ?
<Illuminatti> cara é só voce clicar com o botao direito e abrir com editor de texto
<Illuminatti> Giano ?
<pet> poise nao ta dando...
<pet> eu seleciono tudo e tento apertar delete mas nao vai
<Illuminatti> que coisa
<Illuminatti> ta um minuto
<Illuminatti> Xgrind ?
<Illuminatti> pet, tenta sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Illuminatti> daí, mova-se com as setas até a linha desejada e tecle Ctrl + K (a tecla CONTROL e a letra K), depois tecle na sequência: Ctrl+O , dê ENTER e despois Ctrl+X.
<pet> mais é pra apargar tudo ?
<Illuminatti> apaga tudo
<Illuminatti> que vou te mandar um link pra voce colar
<pet> ok
<pet> a tela voltou a ficar preta denovo
<pet> era pra acontecer isso mesmo ?
<Illuminatti> copie e cole exatamente o conteudo que est aem ?
<pet> tava cheia de escritos coloridos
<Illuminatti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579852/
<Illuminatti> voce faz o mesmo comando e cola o conteudo da pagina
<Illuminatti> depois salve tente o update denovo
<pet> tenho que digitar aquilo la em cima denvo ?
<Illuminatti> é
<pet> sudo nano....
<Illuminatti> sim
<pet> mais ra colocar ql é o comando
<Illuminatti> voce vai fazer a mesma coisa, só nao vai apagar
<pet> no lugar do crtl x eu uso crtl c
<pet> é isso ?
<soares> bomm dia
<soares> é possivel ligar umm mode com saida RF em um router ADSL ?
<Illuminatti> sim
<soares> pode me ensinar ?
<soares> estou tentando a dias e nada
<Illuminatti> e ai pet ?
<pet> nao to conseguindo fazer direito nao...to meio confuso na hora de apertar os crtls
<Illuminatti> vamos la
<pet> eu nao posso so selecionar tipo arrastando o mouse mesmo nao ?
<Illuminatti> quando o texto abre em abaixo aparece ^o certo?
<Illuminatti> em sempre o simbolo ^ o ou seja ^ mais uma letra isso quer dizer ctrl
<Illuminatti> pra colar é ctrl u
<pet> a ta to começando a  entender..rsrsrs
<Illuminatti> hihihi
<pet> pra selecionar tudo agora entao é
<Illuminatti> sim
<Illuminatti> depois gravar
<pet> crtl o
<pet>  e depois eu dou um crtl u
<pet> é isso ?
<Illuminatti> isso
<pet> e pra salvar ?
<pet> 'so sair mesmo  ?
<Stylles> Ai galera..
<Illuminatti> gravar
<Illuminatti> depois sair
<pet> mais qndo eu dou um crtl o... eu tenho que fazer mais oque ?
<Illuminatti> crtl o > enter > ctrl x
<Illuminatti> e por fim exit
<pet> isso é pra recortar
<pet> agora eu tenho que abrir denovo pra colar é isso ?
<pet> crtl o > enter > crtl u
<soares> alguem que entenda de rede pra me dar um help ?!
<pet> é isso  ?
<Illuminatti> isso
<chaintech> soares que tipo de help queres?
<xGrind> 1º Workshop Online Ubuntu Dicas
<xGrind> http://controlfree.blogspot.com/
<pet> e depois do crtl u...onde  eu clico pra salvar €
<pet> ??
<Illuminatti> ctrl o
<Illuminatti> pra gravar
<Illuminatti> dai vai pergunta de voce quer salvar com nome diferente
<Illuminatti> dai voce poe n
<pet> depois é dar um sudo update e tal..
<pet> nao deu nao cara..
<pet> =z
<Illuminatti> nao deu o que ?
<Stylles> Opa.
<pet> pra fazer o update
<Illuminatti> ixi
<Illuminatti> vc ja reiniciou o pc apos  as instalacoes ?
<pet> nops
<Illuminatti> faz isso
<Cabrobra> Pessoal.. nao consigo ouvir rádio online. Ele pede para eu baixar um plugin.. clico em pesquisar, ele pesquisa mas nao acha nada. Alguem sabe como devo proceder?
<giano> illuminatti e petfaz pelo gedit fica mais facil cheguei agora mas ja to saindo no terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list altera o que tem que altera e depois sudo apt-get update
<Illuminatti> pedi pra ele abrir pelo gedit mas nem ta instalado
<Illuminatti> eu ja ensinei como fazer pelo terminal ele fez certinho e ja salvou
<Illuminatti> mas o apt-get update nao rolou
<Illuminatti> estranho isso
<giano> mas o gedit vem instalado?
<pet> ta tenso demais...nao sei pra que fui instalar essa bostg2a de tema..rsrsrss
<giano> padrão no ubuntu
<Illuminatti> to pensando em pedir pra fazer down do synapt
<giano> tem alguma coisa errada na instalação dele
<Illuminatti> foi depois do tema
<Illuminatti> mas os repositorios estao todos ok
<giano> mac buntu?
<Illuminatti> estranho
<Illuminatti> é
<giano> se deu algo errado na instalção do macbuntu fudeu o sistema ja aconteceu comigo solução formata e reinstala o sistema
<giano> fui abraço na tardinha estou de volta abraço a todos
<Illuminatti> pet, reinicia o sistema se nao funcionar infelizmente nao vejo outra solucao a nao ser reinstalar o sistema
<Illuminatti> ok
<Illuminatti> vai
<pet> entao oque posso fazer é reinstalar o sistema..
<pet> hauhaa
<pet> vlw ai ..
<pet> vo fazer o pendriver de boot aqui
<Illuminatti> mas antes apanes reiniciar
<Illuminatti> espero que voce tenha a particao /home separada para nao perder arquivos
<pet> meu hd é particionado ja..
<pet> pra nao ter erro
<pet> rsrs
<Illuminatti> agora eu que quero aprender, nunca consegui fazer uma imagem pra pendrive que preste kkkk como é em
<Illuminatti> ?
<Illuminatti> ensina ae
<Illuminatti> rsrsrs
<Illuminatti> ao menos assim me livro dos milhoes de cds
<Illuminatti> srsrsrs
<Illuminatti> serve pra qualquer distro ou so ubuntu ?
<Cabrobra> Problema pra ouvir radio on line é do navegador?? OU do Ubuntu? Uso o Minefield 4.0
<pet> c ta faladno criar um pendrive bootavel ?
<xGrind> Cabrobra; ainda nao é versao final
<xGrind> pode estar bugada
<pet> pq é isso que eu faço
<Illuminatti> é
<Illuminatti> eu nao consegui ate hoje
<Illuminatti> srsrsr
<pet> depende de ql sistema vc quer
<pet> os ais faceis sao de ubuntu e de ruin 7
<pet>  o de xp é danado pra dar pala
<Illuminatti> ubuntu
<xGrind> Cabrobra; e tipo. qual reprodutor de video vc usa?
<Illuminatti> existe um padrao pra linux ?
<pet> melhor
<pet> existe um programa..rsrs
<pet> no site do ubunto tem um programa que reconhece varios sistemas  de plataforma linux..
<Illuminatti> qual?
<Cabrobra> XGrind: pra video comum uso o Reprodutor de Filmes.. para videos com Legenda eu uso o SMPlayer
<xGrind> Cabrobra; é que tipo, quem usa Parole por exemplo. algumas radios ou o lojadosom nao funciona
<pet> vo te mandar aqui
<Illuminatti> ok
<xGrind> se usar o totem, dai funciona normal. por isso te perguntei sobre o programa q vc usa
<pet> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<pet> eu uso o que a ubuntu mesmo disponibiliza
<Illuminatti> mas eu posso por qualquer distro?
<Cabrobra> valeu@
<pet> ele aceita uma porçao la cara..
<pet> tem que ver...mais aceita os principais acredito eu...
<pet> a versao 11 sai em abril ne ?
<Stylles> alguem ja fez Roaming Profile com o ubuntu?..
<Illuminatti> isso
<Illuminatti> pet, nao rola nao
<Illuminatti> srsrsrsrs
<Illuminatti> mais de 600 mb pow
<Illuminatti> é melhor usar o cd mesmo
<Illuminatti> pet, to baixando o unetbootin
<Illuminatti> pelo terminal
<Illuminatti> acho melhor
<pet> a pode crer
<pet> tipo  eu sempre uso aquele programa la mesmo...
<pet> se nao conseguir depois de reiniciar aqui
<pet> eu vou  deixa pra la...nem vo formatar nada
<Illuminatti> hum
<pet> ate pq em pouco mais de 1 mes sai o outr..
<Illuminatti> hum
<Illuminatti> procura no pai google
<Illuminatti> dowgrade do synapt
<pet> pode crer
<virtu> e ae
<ricsdeol> olá pessoal preciso de uma sugestão, vou fazer um projeto na faculdade sobre cluster com máquinas virtuais. Por isso preciso de um sistema mais estável e estava pensando em qual versão do ubuntu usar o 10.04 LTS ou 10.10
<Daekdroom> ricsdeol, 10.04 é mais estável
<ricsdeol> Daekdroom: hum entendi quando vai sair a próxima versão lts?
<Daekdroom> ricsdeol, Abril de 2012
<ricsdeol> Thales: o amigo quanto tempo?
<Thales> ricsdeol, e ai! pois é, quanto tempo
<Thales> ricsdeol, sumiu hein?
<edn-x> boa tarde!
<Wanusa_w> galerinha, uma ajuda rápida, alguém pode me mandar a linha do fstab referente a montagem de drive de cd??
<ricsdeol> Thales: pois é cara , mas quem é vivo sempre aparece rsrsr
<Thales> ricsdeol, hahaha, pvt ai
<virtu> samsung bx2250 alguem conhece este monitor?
<Eronides> pessoal existe alguma forma de deixar as notas do tomboy em fullscreen?
<virtu> samsung bx2250 alguem conhece este monitor?
<Wanusa_w> Alguém disponível pra uma ajuda??
<geekbr> 0o
<soares> boa tarde
<barna> tarde!
<soares> to com algumas duvidas sobre o backtrack4 alguem ai que entenda ?
<barna> ##backtrack-br acho q é isso!
<soares> #backtrack-br
<soares> so tem nos 2 la =D
<geekbr> ae, um amigo ta comecando a usar ubuntu, alguem indica ai um client de irc bem amigavel ?
<barna> xchat! não o xchat-gnome! só xchat!
<marmadeoli> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Pskol> giano, iae conseguiu?
<deusr> alguém sabe criar indices no openoffice?
<deusr> sumario
<deusr> não o sumário normal, um sumário apenas com as legendas
<luiz> ;[
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: ta on?
<Andre_Gondim> Oraculum, opa, mais ou menos
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: rsrs jogo rapido então, cara o unico meio de entrar no planeta ubunto eh atraves do fabio?
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: pq acho que mandei uns 2 emails pra ele e todos sem resposta
<Andre_Gondim> Oraculum, sim, ele cuida disso, eu cuido das traduções, o Zandre do time de documentação
<Andre_Gondim> Oraculum, tu mandou com os dados que pede? endereço do blog e tals?
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: sim sim!! com tudo certinho ja me add na  launchpad e tudo mais :)
<Andre_Gondim> Oraculum, acho que ele ainda não analisou, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-planeta
<Oraculum> Andre_Gondim: pdc então fico no aguardo vlw
<Andre_Gondim> Oraculum, ;)
 * Oraculum afk aki indo jantar 
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-05
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> estou tendo problemas em instalar o 12.04 em maquina virtual.
<L88os> virtualbox
<xGrind> L88os, vc tem q habilitar o moto pae no virtualbox
<xGrind> vai em configurações, sistema, processador e habilita o Habilitar PAE/NX
<L88os> xGrid: acho que agora deu certo. Valeu.
<barna> Boa Noite!
<xuxuco`game`on> alguem
<xuxuco`game`on> manja de mysql-server
<xuxuco`game`on> ?
<barna> xuxuco`game`on, kra, sei q tem gente q manja aki! mas eu num manjo nada!
<barna> tem q esperar até aparecer alquem q possa te ajudar!
<barna> xuxuco`game`on, manja de ingles?
<xuxuco`game`on> barna nao
<barna> :(
<Monarquista> barna, vai dormir garoto
<picolo> Monarquista, boa noite
<picolo> rss
<barna> tem o canal #mysql mas é em ingles! talvez com google tradutor...........
<barna> Monarquista, heheheheheheh
<barna> acabei de acordar!
<Monarquista> boa noite
<L88os> ninguem tem notícia sobre o time regional de SP?
<magnific> vai dormir rpz
<Antoniete> fala galera, boa noite
<Antoniete> eu tenho uma vps, necessito instalar nela o nginx, python e django
<Antoniete> alguem possui ou sabe algum tutorial infalivel?
<barna> num sei amigo, mas espera um pouco, ver se alguem sabe!
<barna> se bem q nesse horario fica mais dificil alguem responder!
<Antoniete> ta osso configurar
<Antoniete> hehehehhehe
<Antoniete> pois eh
<Antoniete> barna conhece alguma lista de django bacana
<Lambertini> algúm de vcs dois manjam de imap ?
<Antoniete> oq que precisava exatamente mano
<Lambertini> django phyton pra web ?
<barna> Lambertini, nops
<Lambertini> certo
<Lambertini> :0)
<barna> Lambertini, mas é o Antoniete q ta precisando de ajuda!
<Antoniete> exato
<Antoniete> django python
<barna> ja volto!
<Antoniete> qual expecialidade barna
<barna> profissionalmente sou fotografo! e estou começando um projeto de audio e video agora!
<barna> vou estar trabalhando com clips e gravação de audio!
<Lambertini> barna, legal sou designer
<Lambertini> tiro umas fotos tb
<Lambertini> flickr.com/alexandrelambertini
<barna> Lambertini, massa, eu ja fiz trabalhos de designer, mas sou uma negação!
<barna> mas sei operar os programas super bem! se alguem me falar o q quer eu faço!
<Lambertini> acontece :p
<barna> me dou bem na area de imagem mesmo!
<Lambertini> sei
<Lambertini> eu trabalho com 3d tb
<barna> tipo fotografia e agora voltando ao video! q fazia uns 7 anos q tava parado!
<Lambertini> imagem só hobbie
<barna> nossa lascou d vez!
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Antoniete> hummmmm
<Antoniete> eu tiro foto tbem
<Antoniete> mas postagem so no face
<Antoniete> facebook.com/danielantoniete -- add eu la
<Lambertini> no facebook
<Antoniete> sou programador web
<Antoniete> python django
<barna> eu num posto em lugar nenhum! num tenho muita paciencia pra isso!
<Lambertini> eu só tiro fotos do iphone hoje em dia
<Antoniete> agora entrando no mundo de adm linux server
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<Lambertini> queria aprender phyton tb
<Lambertini> acho que pra um designer
<Lambertini> deve ser o mais fácil
<Antoniete> auehuheauheauheauh
<Lambertini> mas tenho uns pdfs
<barna> eu tenho um smartfone! eu nunca tirei 1 foto com ele!
<Lambertini> mas não achei muito fácil
<Lambertini> eu tenho 3
<Lambertini> heheh
<Lambertini> vivo, tim, oi
<Antoniete> tenho um macbook, ipad, ipod, iphone
<Antoniete> ahuehueahuehuauheahueaae
<Lambertini> eu ainda não tenho macbook
<Lambertini> mas é minha próxima compra
<Lambertini> eu tenho um desktop fuderoso só
<barna> eu odeio mac! seja lá qual tipo, cel, note, desk, tablet!
<Antoniete> aehuhueahueahuaehuea
<Lambertini> mac é de mais!
<Antoniete> mac eh unix mano!!!!
<barna> to ligado!
<Lambertini> toh ligado
<Lambertini> :)
<Antoniete> muito melhor que linux,
<Antoniete> linux mesmo so server pra mim
<Antoniete> de SO tem que ser mac
<Antoniete> macosx
<Lambertini> pra mim também
<barna> por isso q eu comprei um comp com o mesmo hardware do mac e meti linux nele!
<Lambertini> server aqui do ladinho
<Lambertini> :)
<Lambertini> sou webdesigner
<Lambertini> tem que ter
<Antoniete> sim
<Lambertini> barna, sim, fez bem, ainda mais se for ubuntu
<Antoniete> windows eh uma bosta pra quem programa
<Lambertini> que é parecido com windows
<Antoniete> ou linux ou mac
<Lambertini> mas
<Lambertini> não roda
<Antoniete> escolhi mac pq tem tudo que preciso
<barna> vc presisa ver ele rodando debian!
<Lambertini> photoshop, nada da adobe
<barna> da um cacete no mac!
<Lambertini> mac é de mais
<barna> roda sim, eu to rodando photoshop cs5 no meu ubuntu!
<Lambertini> Antoniete, http://www.behance.net/lambertini
<barna> e ainda to usando a gpu Nvidia nele!
<Lambertini> barna, com emulação?
<barna> wine + winetricks!
<Lambertini> wini ou coisa do tipo?
<Antoniete> por isso que digo que mac eh o cara
<Lambertini> é então
<Lambertini> paia
<Antoniete> nada de emular as coisas!!!!
<Lambertini> emulo fodeu
<Lambertini> por isso uso windows
<Antoniete> e tem o maravilhoso unix que tanto amo
<barna> sim, nativo é bem melhor!
<Lambertini> mas o windows 7
<Lambertini> é o melhor de todos que fizeram até hoje
<barna> mas casa assim q sair o gimp 2.8 eu dispenso o photoshop!!
<Antoniete> estao para lancar o 8 jaja
<Lambertini> eu não uso só o photoshop neh
<Lambertini> eu uso quase todos os do adobe
<Antoniete> ahhh sei la, acho que o gimp nao subistitui nao heim barna
<Lambertini> e os 3d
<Lambertini> autodesk e tal
<Lambertini> foda ir pro linux
<barna> subtitui não!
<Lambertini> mas era minah vontade
<Lambertini> o melhor é mac pro meu trabalho
<barna> mas o 2.8 vai da pra fazer quase tudo!
<Lambertini> mas tenho um servidorzim aqui, sempre usei debian
<Lambertini> agora toh testando o ubuntu server
<Antoniete> serio??? porra que bom
<Lambertini> toh gostando até
<Antoniete> lambertini
<Antoniete> como disse...
<barna> bateria do cel no osso, vou ter q sair!
<barna> ja ja eu volto!
<Antoniete> mac pra mim substitui windows e linux
<Antoniete> linux??? so o ubuntu server
<Antoniete> de resto pra mim nao presta pro meu dia dia
<Antoniete> nem windows nem linux
<Antoniete> apenas mac
<Antoniete> pra servidor eh diferente
<Antoniete> ai tem que ser NIX
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> eu sempre usei debian
<Lambertini> toh testando ubuntu
<Antoniete> onde que se mora mano?
<Lambertini> achei legalzinho
<Lambertini> muda pouca coisa
<Lambertini> bauru
<Lambertini> e o ce?
<Antoniete> tem fb ou msn ou skype ou alguma coisa
<Lambertini> tenho
<Antoniete> sp sp
<Lambertini> alexandre.lambertini
<Lambertini> https://www.facebook.com/alexandre.lambertini
<Antoniete> vou te adicionar
<Lambertini> a única coisa que não gosto do mac é o safari
<Lambertini> buta navegador chulé
<Lambertini> o melhor navegador que tem é opera
<Lambertini> opa, iphone vibro
<Lambertini> chegou seu convite
<Antoniete> hehehehhe
<Antoniete> a mano
<Antoniete> navegou to la… nao do muita bola nao
<Antoniete> o bom do safari eh poder utilizar os comandos nativos do mac
<Antoniete> eh rapido tbem
<Antoniete> enfim
<Antoniete> como disse
<Antoniete> agora estou entrando na vida de adm server
<Lambertini> Eu trabalho com web
<Lambertini> deixo aqui do lado
<Antoniete> puta mano te add no face fake
<Lambertini> uso o webmin pra facilitar a vida e pronto
<Antoniete> bosta perai
<Lambertini> só toh tendo problema com o webmail
<Antoniete> agora sim
<Antoniete> que problema esta tendo?
<Lambertini> imap
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.org:8081/webmail
<Lambertini> não entra nem a pau
<Lambertini> nem o telnet conecta
<Lambertini> root@terra:~# telnet terra 143
<Lambertini> Trying 127.0.1.1...
<Lambertini> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<barna> voltei!
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> opa
<Lambertini> que cel ce tem ai ?
<barna> nokia n97mini
<Lambertini> ah entendeu
<barna> meio velinho já!
<Lambertini> Antoniete, usa mirc do seu iphone?
<barna> mas eu to com ele ligado no netbook!
<barna> osso q quando conecta na internet ele num carrega a bateria!
<Lambertini> ah entendeu
<Antoniete> nem uso mano
<Antoniete> tenho o iphone e nunca taquei o mirc la
<Antoniete> auheuhaehuaehuhuae
<Lambertini> eu uso no meu samsung o mirc
<barna> preciso comprar um bluetoth!
<barna> uma vez eu peguei um emprestado, mas quando eu espetava ele travava o X!
<Antoniete> auhehuaehuehuehueuh
<Antoniete> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Antoniete> essa minha vmware eh uma bosta
<Antoniete> so instalar qualquer coisa nesse lixo que trava
<Antoniete> ja era meu ubuntu server
<Antoniete> auheahuehueauheauheauhaeuheau
<Lambertini> oloko
<Lambertini> porque já era?
<Lambertini> porque foi instalar o webmin ?
<Antoniete> ehhh
<Antoniete> instalar o apache
<Antoniete> ahueuaehueahuaeuhuhea
<Antoniete> ja restaurei
<Antoniete> ta funcionando perfeita de novo
<Antoniete> apache instalado mas nao inicia
<Antoniete> estranho
<Lambertini> se quiser abre no router a porta de ssh
<Lambertini> instala o screen que eu te ajduo
<Lambertini> cara que maldição tem app no itunes store eua, que não tem no br
<Antoniete> DICA
<Lambertini> toh tentando criar uma conta no itunes eua mas não vai
<Antoniete> se cadastra na app do
<Antoniete> esquecio o nome do pais
<Lambertini> fala pra eu contactar i suporte do itunes para completar minha transação
<Antoniete> auhehuaehueuhauh
<Lambertini> no estado DE
<Lambertini> não paga taxa
<Antoniete> entao
<Antoniete> se cadastrar conta com uruguai tbem nao
<Antoniete> eh o mesmo valor
<Antoniete> so confirmar
<Antoniete> perai
<barna> vendo o papo, lembrei de uma coisa!
<Lambertini> http://blogdoiphone.com/2008/08/dica-como-abrir-uma-conta-na-app-store-americana/
<barna> como eu to usando um cel pra navegar, e a velocidade é baixa, tava pensando se num tem um jeito de fazer tipo um proxy (ou algo parecido) pra não ter q ficar baixando as coisas da net sempre q vou navegar!
<barna> e usar as ja baixadas!
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> e configurei um servidor proxy com o squid aqui pra isso
<Lambertini> alias, comecei, mas não terminei
<Antoniete> pronto voltei
<Antoniete> entao mano
<Antoniete> cria uma conta argentina cara
<Antoniete> nela vc pode usar seu card pra comprar apps
<Antoniete> e o mais bacana
<Antoniete> mesmo preco e nao paga imposto
<Antoniete> pode comprar cds de musica
<Lambertini> e tem os jogos?
<Antoniete> eu tenho conta na argentina e americana
<Antoniete> nem uso mais a americana
<Antoniete> SIM JOGOS
<Lambertini> eu não consigo criar a americana
<Lambertini> porque diabos eu não sei
<Antoniete> argentina mano!!!!
<Antoniete> segue meu conselho !!!!
<Lambertini> mas a americana não é melhor?
<Antoniete> tenho ipod ha 3 anos
<Antoniete> 1 ano de ipho e 2 de ipad 2 de mac
<Antoniete> aehuaehaehuaehuauhae
<Lambertini> me passa um codigo postal da argentina ai
<Antoniete> te passo da minha conta
<Lambertini> fazendo favor :)
<Antoniete> olha acho que nem vai precisar mano
<Antoniete> tera que colocar seus dados do seu cartao internacional
<Antoniete> so isso
<Antoniete> aqui pelo menos estao meus dados do cartao
<Lambertini> vamo ve
<Antoniete> ahhhh
<Antoniete> pra falar que nao
<Antoniete> tem o cep
<Antoniete> :P
<Antoniete> 1401 buenos aires
<Antoniete> argentina
<Lambertini> foi
<Lambertini> :D
<Antoniete> colocou os dados do seu cartao?
<Lambertini> não coloquei NONE
<Antoniete> mas ai nao vira, tem que ter pra comprar
<Antoniete> eu compro direto e reto
<Antoniete> ja gastei horrores
<Lambertini> sei
<Lambertini> mas só tem jogos a + ?
<Lambertini> é mais barto neh?
<Lambertini> barato na argentina
<Antoniete> sei la
<Antoniete> qnto a valor acho igual
<Antoniete> padrao
<Lambertini> tem que ser crédito ou débito?
<Antoniete> acho que todos os games que tem na americana tem nela
<Antoniete> credito
<Lambertini> não tenho internacional de crédito só de débito
<Lambertini> fodeus
<Lambertini> desencana pego os joguinhos de grátis
<Antoniete> aehuaehuhuaehuehu
<Antoniete> coloca o de debito entao
<Antoniete> veja se tem como informar
<Antoniete> mano… q maquina fdp, acho que ta zuada
<Antoniete> o apache esta em stop
<Lambertini> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Antoniete>  mesmo assim continuo acessando ele
<Lambertini> deve ser cache
<Antoniete> nada
<Antoniete> mesmo no outro navegador acessa
<Antoniete> eh pau na maquina
<Antoniete> certeza
<barna> Lambertini, tem um tudo de como montar um proxy, pra usar só no meu comp mesmo? algo bem simples!
<Antoniete> e tipo
<Antoniete> open nao sei oq
<Antoniete> nao lembro o nome barna
<Lambertini> barna, squid simples? acho que não ..rs tem que procurar na net
<Antoniete> openproxy
<Lambertini> reboota essa vmware mano
<Lambertini> shutdown -r now
<Antoniete> ja rebutei tbem
<Antoniete> fdp
<Antoniete> aeuhuhaehueahua
<barna> cai
<barna> ai me indica alguma coisa pra mim ler e começar a aprender a usar o proxy
<Antoniete> mano
<Antoniete> se nao me engano tem o openproxy
<barna> ou se vcs tiverem outra ideia de fazer algo parecido! pra num ficar baixando coisas da net, deixar salva no meu comp!
<Lambertini> o squid faz isso
<Antoniete> exato
<Antoniete> o squid eh mais completo
<barna> sim, coloquei openproxy no google, apareceu um monte de endereços de proxy
<Lambertini>  http://www.marceloeiras.com.br/linux/tutorial/squid/squid.htm
<barna> vcs tem q lembrar q eu sou 100% ignorante em relação a rede/proxy etc......
<Lambertini> squid é complexo
<Lambertini> desisto
<Antoniete> hummmmm
<Antoniete> do que mano?
<Antoniete> auehuaehuaehueahuhua
<barna> to lendo aki!
<barna> valeu!
<Lambertini> Antoniete, eu coloquei meu e-mail errado agora fui tentar cadastrar com meu cartão de debito não vai
<Lambertini> só que agora não tem mais a opção NONE
<Antoniete> auhehuaeuheahuauhaeuhaeuh
<Antoniete> so alterar o endereco mano
<Antoniete> so editar
<Lambertini> não acho editar
<Antoniete> change endereco
<Antoniete> alguma coisa
<Antoniete> chage, endereco, location
<Antoniete> algo do tipo
<Lambertini> num tem isso
<Antoniete> vc esta logado?
<Lambertini> não porque eu tinha que confirmar o e-mail
<Lambertini> só que a confirmação foi pro email errado
<Antoniete> pots
<Antoniete> ai ja era mano
<Antoniete> coloca algum cartao
<Antoniete> a opcao none some
<Antoniete> e aparece
<Antoniete> ou entao cadastra seu cartao de debido
<Lambertini> já tentei
<Antoniete> mesmo que nao for comprar nada
<Lambertini> não cadastra
<Antoniete> qual seu email?
<Antoniete> manda ai
<Antoniete> deixa tentar cadastrar
<Antoniete> passa os dados aqui pra tentar te cadastrar
<Lambertini> contato@lambertini.com.br
<Lambertini> Alexandre Lambertini
<Lambertini> sabe pra que serve esse Gênius dentro do itunes?
<Antoniete> sim
<Lambertini> pra que diabos?
<Antoniete> o itunes procura musicas semelhante as que esta ouvindo
<Antoniete> e cria listas aleatorias
<Lambertini> ah entendeu
<Lambertini> só os gringo que compra música
<Lambertini> aqui nois pirateia !
<Antoniete> aheuuhaehueahueahuea
<Antoniete> pois eh
<Antoniete> mas o genius faz isso com as musicas que vc ja tem
<Antoniete> mandei em off pra vc
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> eu vi lá
<barna> cansei! ta saindo fumaça da minha cabeça já!
<barna> eu nunca entendi esse lance de rede, e acho q nunca vou!
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<Lambertini> ahaha
<Lambertini> poxa vida
<Antoniete> mano
<Antoniete> vai com calma
<Antoniete> relaxa
<Antoniete> que consegue
<Antoniete> !!!
<Antoniete> abraco a todos
<Antoniete> fuiii
<barna> hehehehehe, to ligado!
<barna> ja fiz o cache e mais umas coisas, agora vou assistir filme e dormir!
<barna> amanha eu tento mais!
<Lambertini> falow
<Lambertini> vou nessa tb
<Lambertini> até
<barna> tb vou!
<barna> falow1
 * Gooogle Ola
<JulinBM> bom dia. Eu já perguntei isso aqui, mas talvez alguem me diga hj...
<JulinBM> vcs sabem algum programa p2p para ubuntu 11.10?
<julioneto2000> olá pessoal
<julioneto2000> turma... estou com um problema absurdamente estranho aqui
<julioneto2000> nunca vi nada semelhante
<julioneto2000> tenho um leitor de código de barras bematech s-100
<julioneto2000> que por alguma razão só no linux faz uma leitura incompleta
<julioneto2000> por exemplo: 97885933720 // 9788589533720
<julioneto2000> o primeiro código foi o que ele leu
<julioneto2000> o segundo é o que ele deveria ter lido
<julioneto2000> fiz o mesmo teste com computadores diferentes
<julioneto2000> 2 windows
<julioneto2000> e 2 linux
<julioneto2000> o mesmo erro (e acerto, no caso do windows)
<julioneto2000> alguém poderia me dar alguma ideia do que fazer nesse caso?
<julioneto2000> alguma configuração de teclado, no x, qualquer coisa
<JulinBM> abadia: bom dia
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, será que não é problema no driver do leitor? o que o driver faz é interpretar os dados que o usb (suponho?) recebe, as vezes não tá implementado direito :/
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<Ursinha> JulinBM, p2p? tem sim
<Ursinha> tem o amule
<julioneto2000> pode ser
<julioneto2000> a questão é: como atualizar esse driver (se houver)
<JulinBM> Ursinha: eu tinha, mas num consegui usar
<julioneto2000> e segundo... que o erro é SEMPRE o mesmo
<julioneto2000> não é um erro variaǘel
<Ursinha> faz mais sentido ainda :)
<Ursinha> JulinBM, o que acontecia?
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, se vc olhar o /var/log/messages, o que aparece?
<Ursinha> aparece algum erro?
<JulinBM> Ursinha: não encontrava nd na pesquisa
<JulinBM> Ursinha: mas qto a isso td bem. Eu qria extrair arquivos .rar, mas não to conseguindo
<Ursinha> JulinBM, provavelmente pq vc tem que atualizar a lista de servidores, clicando no botão que faz isso
<Ursinha> JulinBM, que erro tá dando pra extrair o rar?
<julioneto2000> var/log???
<julioneto2000> isso existe?
<Ursinha> /var/log/syslog agora
<Ursinha> claro que existe oras
<JulinBM> Ursinha: hum... vo tenta.
<Ursinha> pq o espanto? :)
<JulinBM> Ursinha: olha q estranho agora consegui, mas qdo vou na pasta os arquivos não estão la
<Ursinha> JulinBM, como vc fez pra extrair?
<JulinBM> clico com o direito e seleciono
<Ursinha> JulinBM, eu não tenho certeza se ele extrai rar sem precisar instalar nada
<JulinBM> Ursinha: ja instalei unrar, mas não deu
<Ursinha> JulinBM, método garantido pra descompactar rar: ( :P )
<julioneto2000> o dmesg n mostrou qualquer log do leitor
<Ursinha> JulinBM, abre uma janela do terminal; vai pra pasta onde está o seu rar; digite: unrar x arquivo.rar
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, eu acho que é o driver...
<JulinBM> Ursinha: obrigado, vou sair aqui
<JulinBM> Ursinha: vou fazer
<julioneto2000> Ursinha: a codificação aqui tá errada
<julioneto2000> repete essa última frase por favor
<julioneto2000> ah
<julioneto2000> deixa
<julioneto2000> entendi XD
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, vc procurou pela internet afora se alguem mais teve essa mensagem de erro? Alias, que mensagem de erro deu?
<julioneto2000> nenhum msg de erro
<julioneto2000> nada
<julioneto2000> n dá erro algum
<julioneto2000> nem anda do gênero
<julioneto2000> eu nunca vi algo semelhante
<Ursinha> manolo
<Ursinha> se o dado tá entrando errado, é pq o driver tá interpretando errado
<julioneto2000> acho que vou atualizar o kernel
<julioneto2000> pelos meus conhecimentos mínimos é a única coisa que pode fazer alguma diferença
<julioneto2000> se bem q talvez seria melhor o x
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, mas fio
<julioneto2000> ._.
<Ursinha> como vc instalou o device?
<julioneto2000> de jeito nenhum... é plugnplay
<julioneto2000> como qualquer leitor hoje em dia no linux
<julioneto2000> ao menos no ubuntu
<Ursinha> alias, vc é o JulioNeto mesmo ou é outra pessoa... senão to chamando vc de fio e vc nem me conhece... desculpa se esse for o caso :P
<julioneto2000> ele mesmo
<julioneto2000> faz tempo q n entro aqui
<julioneto2000> nem lembro exatamente da minha senha
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, o seu device é plug n pray :P
<Ursinha> manda o id dele pra mim, faz favor?
<julioneto2000> 0000:5710
<julioneto2000> cara.. vc n imagina como coisas assim me irritam
<julioneto2000> as vezes é melhor q n funcione!
<Ursinha> afe... como é o nome do device?
<julioneto2000> bematech s-100
<julioneto2000> já pesquisei também
<julioneto2000> o pior, ursinha, é q estávamos cadastrando tudo na minha loja
<julioneto2000> já tinha uma quantidade considerável de mercadorias
<julioneto2000> eu a princípio achei q n fosse um defeito
<julioneto2000> talvez ele estivesse apenas "compactando" os códigos
<julioneto2000> mas daí observei que n havia regularidade
<julioneto2000> e por fim cheguei a conclusão q n era para estar assim
<julioneto2000> passei a manhã toda pensando q era ele
<julioneto2000> até testar num pc com windows
<Ursinha> caracoles
<Ursinha> odeio essas coisas não deterministicas
<Ursinha> ¬¬
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, pera
<Ursinha> ele não só pega o código errado, como é randomico?
<julioneto2000> isso tinha q ser coisa do meu pai
<julioneto2000> foi ele q comprou
<julioneto2000> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> ou ele sempre altera o mesmo código pra mesma coisa?
<julioneto2000> ela sempre comete o mesmo erro para o mesmo código
<Ursinha> hm
<julioneto2000> mas em códigos de mesmo padrão, tipo esses de 9 sequências
<Ursinha> não dá pra dar migué?
<julioneto2000> ele pode n dar entrada em um dígito
<julioneto2000> em 2
<julioneto2000> ou 3
<julioneto2000> mas sempre vai fazer a mesma coisa
<Ursinha> não entendi... desenha pra mim
<julioneto2000> é simples
<julioneto2000> imagine uns 3 códigos
<julioneto2000> 123456
<julioneto2000> 123654
<julioneto2000> 456123
<Ursinha> certo
<julioneto2000> no primeiro ele sempre vai ler
<julioneto2000> 13456
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> ?
<Ursinha> dafuq
<julioneto2000> no segundo ele SEMPRE vai ser 12365
<julioneto2000> no terceiro 4612
<Ursinha> afe maria
<julioneto2000> sendo q estou inventando isso
<Ursinha> que zona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fgera> oi
<Ursinha> olá
<julioneto2000> é uma loucura mesmo
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, cola a saida do lsusb pra mim, faz favor?
<fgera> tem ai algum especialista em nvidia?
<Ursinha> dá pra usar o pastebinit
<julioneto2000> é o q já te passei
<Ursinha> fgera, especialista é complicado...
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, eu não to achando absolutamente nada com esse id :/
<julioneto2000> Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0000:5710
<fgera> ja tentei de tudo e n consegui que o ubuntu reconhecesse a minha grafica
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, ué, ele não identificou o device certo?
<Ursinha> geralmente ele acha
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, então pega o resultado do lsusb -v e manda num paste pra mim, plis
<julioneto2000> acabei de mandar
<Ursinha> fgera, qual o modelo da sua placa e qual ubuntu vc tá tentando?
<julioneto2000> Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0000:5710
<julioneto2000> ah
<julioneto2000> sorry!
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, :)
<fgera> Ursinha, é uma velhinha asus v9560 geforce fx5600. estou a tentar o ubuntu 11.10 . devo tentar um anterior?
<Ursinha> hmm, fgera tem placas velhinhas que são chatinhas de tudo
<Ursinha> fgera, vc chegou a procurar no google se alguem mais esta com esse problema?
<julioneto2000> http://pastebin.com/edmQvms0
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, vc tem certeza absoluta de tudo que é esse device mesmo?
<julioneto2000> Ursinha: como o x deve reconhecer esse troço
<fgera> sim, Ursinha. fiz varias coisas q encontrei mas nenhum solucionou
<julioneto2000> como um teclado usb???
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, exatamente: o que eu faria primeiro de tudo é desplugar e plugar olhando a atividade do /var/log/syslog
<Ursinha> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<julioneto2000> haram!
<Ursinha> ai vc ve o que o kernel tá enxergando
<Ursinha> ai vc ve do que ele é feito
<Ursinha> fgera, me explica direitinho o problema que vc tá tendo
<Ursinha> fgera, vc não consegue ver a interface grafica, o computador não reconhece a placa, o que exatamente?
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, na verdade quem tem que reconhecer é o kernel mesmo
<julioneto2000> http://pastebin.com/AzgHrKZj
<julioneto2000> aparentemente ele sabe minimamente o que é o bicho
<julioneto2000> coloquei aí só do ponto da detectação para frente
<julioneto2000> o restante era irrelevante
<fgera> n reconhece a placa, Ursinha. 1-ja tentei os drivers adicionais, 2-removi, actualizei o /etc/X11/xorg.conf. 3- tentie instalar directamente do site nvidia mas no terminal n corre o NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<julioneto2000> se vc acha sua placa de vídeo chata... n queira conhecer a minha
<julioneto2000> ao menos a minha funciona mediocrimente
<julioneto2000> rsrsr
<julioneto2000> acho q já é alguma coisa
<Ursinha> fgera, ele reconhece mas não instala os drivers então?
<julioneto2000> Ursinha: eu perguntei até no chat do pessoal do stoq (programa) e ninguém nunca tinha visto nada semelhante antes
<Ursinha> fgera, vc tentou ir no programinha que ajuda com drivers proprietarios?
<julioneto2000> Ursinha: será q é safo atualizar só o kernel aqui?
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, olha, eu tentaria uma coisa mais bestinha
<julioneto2000> tipo?
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, boota com um liveusb da vida com o precise
<Ursinha> que o kernel é mais novo
<Ursinha> e ve o que acontece
<Ursinha> se funcionar pode ser o kernel
<julioneto2000> hum
<Ursinha> se não, Não é isso e vc não precisou mexer no kernel
<julioneto2000> é... não é absurdo
<Ursinha> :)
<julioneto2000> mas tem live já?
<julioneto2000> eu pensava q era só o "alternative"
<Ursinha> não, acho que tem o live sim
<Ursinha> perai
<Ursinha> tem o ciclo todo, alias
<julioneto2000> tem sim
<julioneto2000> já tô baixando
<Ursinha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Download_the_Beta_1
<Ursinha> alias, vou colocar isso no topico
<julioneto2000> to baixando o daily
<julioneto2000> radical demais?
<Ursinha> acho que sim :P
<julioneto2000> cara... por falar em tópico eu fiquei arrasado ao saber do andré
<julioneto2000> ainda dá vontade de chorar
<julioneto2000> mesmo de longe acompanhei a história dele
<Ursinha> || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Ursinha> oops
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<fgera> Ursinha, instala os drivers mas n reconhece a grafica
<Ursinha> julioneto2000, cara, ele era meu amigão do peito
<fgera> Ursinha, a primeira coisa que tentei foi mesmo os drivers proprietários
<fgera> ja volto
<Ursinha> tá bom
<fgera> pois é
<bino> boa tarde
<tiago> Boa tarde pessoal.
<tiago> Ontem eu estava aqui resolvendo um problema com o sudoers, bom reparei 90%, agora pelo menos consigo usa-lo.
<tiago> Mas dai ao mexer nele, surgiu outro problema.
<tiago> Could not connect to host 'localhost'.
<tiago> MySQL Error Nr. 2002
<tiago> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tiago> Alguem sabe como resolver?
<Ursinha> tiago, eu to me debatendo com mysql agora mesmo, hehe
<Ursinha> tiago, isso significa que o mysql não ta rodando na porta que deveria
<tiago> Ursinha, qdo uso ping, ele responde normalmente. porta 3306
<Ursinha> tiago, ele pode pingar mas o serviço não estar rodando na porta
<Ursinha> tiago, que comando vc tá usando?
<Ursinha> pra conectar
<fcoambrozio> tiago: o MySQL server estava funcionando normal antes?
<Hijo> boa tarde a todos
<Hijo> eu sou novo em linux, mas ainda sim gostaria de usa, me deparei com um problema ja de cara, eu tenho adaptador usb da encore ENUWI-N3 que nao consigo instalar nem usando o winne para copilar
<Hijo> aalguem pode me ajudar a respeito?
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-06
<Dak0ta> ae alguem que manje sendmail pvt
<Dak0ta> ae sendmail trabalhando com argumento /usr/sbin/sendmail -bm
<Dak0ta> serve pra q
<KnightWhoSaysNi> Dak0ta: a documentacao tem isso :)
<Ursinha> Dak0ta, se vc digitar sendmail --help, vai aparecer provavelmente
<Ursinha> se não aparecer, digita man sendmail
<Ursinha> ai tem todas opções lá
<Dak0ta> ok
<Dak0ta> vlw Ursinha
<KnightWhoSaysNi> Ursinha: oi... sumida :)
<Ursinha> :)
<Dak0ta> mas eu nao to no linux agora
<Ursinha> oi :)
<Ursinha> Dak0ta, então nem vai ser muito útil :P
<Dak0ta> keria tira essa duvida com vcs autoridades linuxianas
<Dak0ta> xD
<KnightWhoSaysNi> Dak0ta: entao olha na documentacao online
<Ursinha> Dak0ta, esse site aqui tem tudo online: http://linuxmanpages.com/
<KnightWhoSaysNi> Dak0ta: http://bit.ly/yt4mgK
<Ursinha> lá tem exatamente o que vc precisa
<Ursinha> aqui não.
<Ursinha> cansei de falar que não é pra fazer isso aqui
<Ursinha> Dak0ta, então, naquela pagina só vc digitar o sendmail ali e aparece tudinho
<Dak0ta> vlw minha deusa
<Dak0ta> ;***
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> por nada :)
<claudio-tux> bo
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como eu mudo o tema do plymout
<claudio-tux> ?
<Ursinha> xi marquim
<Ursinha> sei não
<Dak0ta> claudio-tux se nao conseguir a resposta por aki
<Dak0ta> consulte o pai dos burros
<Dak0ta> xD
<Dak0ta> o google
<Dak0ta> ;p
<claudio-tux> ja consultei
<claudio-tux> mas nenhum tuto ta funcionando
<claudio-tux> continuo na mesma
<Ursinha> olha, se o google não sabe... tá feia a coisa :P
<claudio-tux> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=70325.0
<Ursinha> maioria das coisas que me perguntam aqui eu corro no google
<claudio-tux> eu tb
<claudio-tux> mas essa ta pedra
<claudio-tux> meu tema do plumouth so é exibido no finalzinho do boot
<claudio-tux> logo entra o ligthDM
<Ursinha> claudio-tux, qual sua versão do ubuntu?
<claudio-tux> 11.10
<claudio-tux> com placa de video nvidia
<Ursinha> claudio-tux, vc tentou isso aqui: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-change-plymouth-theme-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<Ursinha> ?
<claudio-tux> ja fiz isso sim
<claudio-tux> até altera o tema
<claudio-tux> como como eu disse
<claudio-tux> em uma resolucao horrivel
<claudio-tux> e o tema so aparece por 1 segundo
<Ursinha> claudio-tux, hm, ó só esse aqui: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/install-plymouth-manager-and-change.html
<Ursinha> tem um hackzinho pra nvidia e ati
<Ursinha> um problema de cada vez :P
<claudio-tux> vou dar uma olhada
<claudio-tux> valew
<claudio-tux> Ursinha: nem vejo mais o tema
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> tela preta até o login
<claudio-tux> isso ta muito sinitro
<Lambertini> NOITE
<delcain> Alguém entende de mikrotik aqui?
<Lambertini> nem imagino o que seja isso
<corvolino> noite
<delcain> noite
<hmbr> ping Ursinha
<hmbr> e ai liberie
<Lambertini> alô alô marciano
<L88os1> boa noite
<Lambertini> noite
<bino> bom dia
<Ursinha> boa tarde minha gente
<Ursinha> pra quem tá no fuso !brasilia, bom dia :P
<illuminarch> Boa tarde
<Daekdroom> Aqui em Brasília são 12:46 ^o)
<Ursinha> Daekdroom, por isso o !
<Ursinha> :)
<Daekdroom> Ah tá.
<Ursinha> se bem que quem tá em fernando de noronha tb é tarde
<Ursinha> :)
<chronos> alguém já teve a idéia de dar play/pause quando desbloquear / bloquear a tela?
<Dak0ta> ae queridos irmaos linuxers
<Dak0ta> eu kero bota umas features no arkivo de configuração do sendmail
<Dak0ta> e so coloca la no arkivo
<Dak0ta> restarta e ja ativa
<Dak0ta> ou tem algum outro passo
<Dak0ta> ?
<chronos> Dak0ta: duma maneira geral é só colocar no >arquivo< e restartar o serviço sim
<Dak0ta> chronos
<Dak0ta> muito obrigado
<Dak0ta> xD
<cuki> ae illuminarch
<Dak0ta> cuki
<Dak0ta> vc manja sendmail
<Dak0ta> alguem ai sb como deleto o mailq
<Dak0ta> ou apago dele os email que estao na fila
<Dak0ta> sem cancelar os emails
<Dak0ta> q estao sendo enviados
<br> <Dak0ta> vc manja sendmail
<br> <Dak0ta> alguem ai sb como deleto o mailq
<br> <Dak0ta> ou apago dele os email que estao na fila
<br> <Dak0ta> sem cancelar os emails
<br> <Dak0ta> q estao sendo enviados
<br> alguem me ajude
<br> linuxers
<cuki> ola
<silvano_> alguém poderia me explicar como instalar o plugin  adobe flash player no ubuntu 11
<cuki> silvano_ usa o ubuntu software center...
<br> cuki
<cuki> eh soh digitar flash lah...
<cuki> opa
<cuki> ahuahuahua
<cuki> bagarai
<br> <Dak0ta> alguem ai sb como deleto o mailq
<br> <Dak0ta> ou apago dele os email que estao na fila
<br> <Dak0ta> sem cancelar os emails
<br> <Dak0ta> q estao sendo enviados
<cuki> !??!?!
<cuki> Fabvicious opa
<chronos> br, esse tipo de detalhes vc vai achar no canal #sendmail
<cuki> ae
<cuki> br vivo???
<chronos> vc pode achar bons tutoriais no howtoforge também
<br> chronos
<br> no canal sendmail
<br> ja dissero que meu ingles
<br> e horrivel
<br> nao kerem nem responde
<br> de tao ruim q ta
<br> eles diz q a ordem ta errada
<br> porrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra to usando google tradutor
<br> ;p
<br> eu nao americano
<br> nao sei ingles
<cuki> br vao quere colocar voce na ilha do mike tyson...
<br> priciso da ajuda
<br> de vcs
<br> linuxers
<chronos> lol, eh a vida -_-
<br> ajudem maninhos
<br> e maninhas
<br> tirem minhas duvidas
<br> xD
<chronos> vc já procurou na doc oficial do sendmail
<br> chronos
<br> ja procurei sim
<br> e da pra apagar usando uma tool
<br> q vem com sendmail
<br> problema e q ela apaga nao tudo
<br> mas so emails que nao foram enviados
<br> por nao serem validos
<silvano_> CUKI -  vlw pela ajuda
<br> delivery failure
<br> emails scom essa mensagem de erro
<br> retornam
<cuki> silvano_ funfou?? blz
<br> e o programa apaga
<br> oq eu kero e q apague a lista sem cancelar envios
<br> ou ate mesmo deletar o mailq
<cuki> br, vc deve achar ajuda em algum group no google groups...
<silvano_> CUKI - funfou vlw  mesmo
<chronos> apagar a lista sem cancelar os envios...
<chronos> eu acho que vc tem que fazer sendmail -q como root, pra limpar a lista...
<chronos> agora nao sei qto a nao cancelar os envios...
<chronos> me parece q vc quer apagar só os que falharam e nao todos, deixando os que tao pra serem enviados
<br> chronos
<br> vo ve
<br> chronos nao kero apagar nenhum email
<br> kero apaga o mailq
<br> o impedi o mailq de exibir
<br> os emails q estao sendo enviados
<br> pra nao consumir
<br> banda
<br> moro?
<br> xD
<chronos> nao.
<chronos> mailq pra começar é um comando
<br> isso
<br> e um comando
<br> q vem junto com sendmail
<br> acompanha ne
<chronos> vc nao apaga um comando.
<br> da pa impedi ele de funciona
<br> desabilitanu ele
<br> como q faiz
<chronos> vc nao quer mandar email?
<br> kero
<br> kero manda
<br> mas o mailq nao e pa envio
<br> ele filtra o que ta sendo enviado
<br> nao kero q ele filtre
<br> pois isso consome
<br> banda
<br> filtragem dele me atrapalha em vez de ajudar
<br> kero desabilita ele
<br> cancela ele
<br> deleta ele
<br> kero ranca ele fora
<br> ;p
<chronos> o mailq só lista a queue
<chronos> ele nao consome banda
<chronos> isso ta no manual do sendmail
<br> eh mas mas listanu
<br> ele ja ta consumindo
<br> imagina tu por la
<br> 40mil email pow
<br> consome
<br> e consome muito
<br> xD
<chronos> mailq  List  the  mail  queue.  Each entry shows the queue file ID, message size, arrival time, sender, and the recipients that still need to be delivered. ...
<br> e pratikamente um ddos
<br> de sendmail
<br> xD
<chronos> :s
<chronos> ja pensou em nao listar.......
<chronos> ja pensou em pq vc precisa listar
<chronos> ou pq nao precisa
<br> eh manim
<br> vlw pela ajuda
<br> isso ai e um caso complexo
<br> xD
<chronos> ou seja mais especifico pq ninguém ta te entendendo aqui hehe
<br> muito obrigado keridos irmaos linuxers
<br> amo vcs
<br> logo mais estareu aki com vcs
<br> bejos
<br> abraços
<br> xD
<br> ;****************************8
<br> chronos vc ser especifico
<br> eu faco mail marketing
<br> e alugo makinas
<br> ai varias pessoas tem acesso ao mesmo servidor
<br> cada um com sua conta
<br> problema e q tendo acesso ao mailq
<br> a fila de envio
<br> os outros usuarios
<br> estao tendo acesso a lista dos outros
<br> e se utilizando
<br> dos seus emails para envio
<br> para impedir q isso aconteça
<br> q um veja oq e enviado do otro
<br> quero impedir que vejam
<br> q tenham acesso a fila
<br> :D
<br> entendeu meu rei
<br> ?
<br> ;D
<chronos> ae, agora deu pra entender.
<chronos> seguinte, vc pode bloquear a execucao do mailq
<chronos> chmod o-x /usr/bin/mailq
<br> como meu rei
<br> :D
<br> so isso
<br> ?
<chronos> só q com isso vc tbm bloqueia o sendmail
<br> pow
<br> ai
<br> nao adanta
<chronos> eh :)
<br> se nao sb otra forma
<br> ?
<chronos> tem uma descente mas eu nao lembro agora.
<chronos> vc precisa fuçar como negar acesso a comandos especificos para certos usuários
<chronos> br: qdo vc faz o chmod o-x <comando> vc ainda pode deixar o usuário acessar via sudo (leia sobre o arquivo sudoers)
<chronos> o problema que pra certas aplicações, fica complicado vc usar o sudo
<chronos> o que vc pode fazer é o seguinte
<chronos> cria um grupo qq ai , e coloca esse grupo como dono do sendmail
<chronos> e os usuários que vao ter acesso ao sendmail devem fazer parte desse grupo
<chronos> mas lembre-se que mailq == sendmail
<chronos> entao quem nao roda mailq tbm nao roda sendmail
<chronos> br: vc precisa fuçar na web coisas mais espeficias sobre isso
<br> mailq acomapnha sendmail
<br> e nao precisa nem ser root pa usa esse comando
<br> todos usuario q acessa aki nao tem senha de root so eu
<br> ele entra como usuario normal
<br> eu crio uma conta pra cada um
<br> ae chronos obrigadao
<br> vc me ajudo muito
<br> ;*
<Darck> Boa noite
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> alguem me ajuda
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<sistematico> megalinux: Se tu falar a dúvida as chances aumentam exponencialmente.
<sistematico> Perguntar se pode perguntar é o "ó" amigo.
<megalinux> eu comprei o linux hj ae nao consigo navergar na internet
<sistematico> :D
<megalinux> quando cliko no mozila ele nao vai para outro site
<sistematico> Comprou!?
<megalinux> porem quando cliko no mozila aparece: Não foi possível inicializar o componente de segurança do aplicativo. A causa mais provável são problemas com arquivos da pasta do perfil do aplicativo. Por favor, verifique se este diretório não possui restrições de leitura ou escrita e se o HD tem espaço. É recomendado que você saia do aplicativo e solucione o problema. Se você continuar a usar esta sessão do aplicativo,
<megalinux>  pode experimentar um comportamento errôneo do aplicativo ao acessar recursos de segurança.
<megalinux> Não foi possível inicializar o componente de segurança do aplicativo. A causa mais provável são problemas com arquivos da pasta do perfil do aplicativo. Por favor, verifique se este diretório não possui restrições de leitura ou escrita e se o HD tem espaço. É recomendado que você saia do aplicativo e solucione o problema. Se você continuar a usar esta sessão do aplicativo, pode experimentar um comportamento er
<megalinux> rôneo do aplicativo ao acessar recursos de segurança.
<sistematico> megalinux: Bah.
<sistematico> megalinux: Qual é o seu usuário?
<megalinux> '-'
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-07
<Darck> Toprecisando de um cliente radios alguem faz?
<jogster> hi
<ghs> é.. o Ubuntu acabou depois desse Unity..
<ghs> como que faço para deixar o menu do Unity parado ?
<silvano> alguem poderia me ajudar, meu gerenciador synaptic não quer abrir ele abre rapido e fecha
<silvano> da essa mensagem: (synaptic:3043): Gtk-WARNING **: Não foi possível localizar a ferramenta de temas no module_path: "pixmap",
<silvano> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<silvano>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<LACabeza> silvano
<LACabeza> vc está executando ele com sudo ou gksu?
<silvano> sudo
<silvano> tentei com gksu e da o mesmo erro
<LACabeza> hmm, nunca vi isso
<silvano> eu instalei o sistema junto com o w7, será que se eu inserir o cd ubuntu pra reparo funcionaria
<LACabeza> já olhou no google o que pode ser std::out_of_range?
<LACabeza> tem nada a ver estar junto com w7 não
<LACabeza> o GtK-WARNING tb não tem nada a ver, tb aparece pra mim...
<LACabeza> a questão é pq ele ta terminando com 'std::out_of_range'
<LACabeza> vê se acha algo sobre isso
<silvano> eu sei q não o que queria caso não conseguisse arrumar sei formatar
<silvano> to pesquisando
<LACabeza> se não conseguir arrumar, remove e instala denovo o synaptic... o resto do sistema não tem nada a ver com a história
<Lambertini> Noite
<LACabeza> banoite
<Lambertini> :)
<silvano> o pior é que j.
<Lambertini> que j?
<jogster> I got a nice addition to my collections of minerals today from brazill
<jogster> http://i.imgur.com/xRoIb.jpg
<jogster> this is from bahia :D
<jogster> lovely thing
<jogster> :)
<JulinBM> bom dia!
<facslnx> dia
<JulinBM> facslnx: Vc poderia me dizer como extrair arquivos .rar pelo terminal?
<facslnx> usando unrar
<JulinBM> facslnx: já tentei, mas não consegui
<facslnx> salva isso no teus favoritos. Quando precisar corre pra la
<facslnx> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-descompactar-arquivos-zip-rar-tar.gz-tar.bz2-pelo-terminal
<facslnx> q erro q da?
<JulinBM> kkk, acabei de enrtar nesse site... vlw
<JulinBM> aparece: erro ao extrair arquivos. Algo assim
<facslnx> deve ser erro no arquivo entao
<JulinBM> facslnx: acho q sim viu. Pq agora eu consegui, mas os arquivos não aparecem na pasta
<facslnx> ja aconteceu comigo, tive que procurar outro link e deu certo
<JulinBM> to fazendo isso agora...
<JulinBM> vc usa algum programa pra compart. p2p?
<JulinBM> facslnx: obrigado pela ajuda
<cuki> ae illuminarch
<illuminarch> cuki opa
<illuminarch> cuki pvt
<bino> bom dia
<chemonz> oi amigos, preciso de ajuda... quero atualizar um kernel sem reiniciar o pc
<chemonz> #comofas?
<Lambertini> chemonz, http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2009/08/22/ubuntu-atualizando-kernel-com-2-cliques/
<chemonz> mas eu uso Gentoo
<Meyer> po.. o cara usa gentoo e vem perguntar aqui?
<Meyer> sou eu que estou maluco?
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> Meyer, é que soh existe esse canal na freenode
<MarconM> Ursinha, oi =) quanto tempo
<Lambertini> MarconM, só existe esse canal ?
<diego_linux> Bom pessoal
<Ursinha> bom dia
<chronossc> dia
<diego_linux> Amigos trabalho com manutenção de micro, teria como eu fazer um " scandisk " devido a um BSOD pelo linux live ?
<Ursinha> virge
<Ursinha> diego_linux, um scandisk seria um fsck
<Ursinha> acho
<MarconM> Lambertini, eu fui ironico =)
<Lambertini> MarconM, tendeu
<MarconM> Lambertini, nem da nada =)
<diego_linux> ok mas esse fsck eu utilizo no linux em extensoes como ext3 ext4 etc... esse fsck serve para ntfs?
<chronossc> diego_linux: eh , nao funciona tao bem qto o proprio 'scandisk'
<chronossc> tu pode rebootar o ruindows em modo seguranca e pedir pra checar os drives, com NTFS é melhor.
<MarconM> chronossc, voce precisa verificar erros no hd ou corrigir ?
<diego_linux> entendo... é que o geralmente recebo micros com BSOD ou seja aquela tela azul logo depois do logo do windows. eles nao entram em modo de segurança
<diego_linux> geralmente coloco o hd como slave em outro micro e faço o scandisk
<chronossc> MarconM: o diego_linux ..
<diego_linux> como utilizo o linux gostaria de saber se tinha essa ferramenta
<MarconM> uhnm
<MarconM> diego_linux, ter até tem ... mas nao é recomendavel
<MarconM> diego_linux, voce pode usar ferramentas do proprio HD
<Ursinha> ah... vc quer fazer um scandisk mesmo
<MarconM> baixar no site do fabricante
<chronos> eh, eh melhor.
<diego_linux> entendo, agradeço a vcs amigos
<diego_linux> mt obrigado
<chronos> tu pode usar um Windows Recovery Disk
<chronos> ele tbm deve resolver teu problema
<MarconM> diego_linux, esta dando pau no hd, tipo travando a maquina algo assim ?
<chronos> BSOD pode ser por causa de memória zoada tbm, já tentou passar um memory test
<chronos> ?
<MarconM> diego_linux, baixa o mentest e passa soh para garantia
<diego_linux> tenho o memory test e tenha alguns softwares dos hds porem gosto de usar o chkdsk
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a Todos
<pauloolhos> Não Consigo Acessar minha maquina que esta com o ubunto 10.10 via terminal de server
<pauloolhos> oi
<Lambertini> pauloolhos,
<Lambertini> vc tem instalado o ssh?
<Lambertini> vá até o terminal na máquina local e digite , ssh
<pauloolhos> seria local o acesso
<Lambertini> se tiver instalado vai aparecer, usage: ssh
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> So um instante
<pauloolhos> Sim
<pauloolhos> Apareceu Usage: SSH
<Lambertini> apareceu os metodos de usar
<Lambertini> ok
<pauloolhos> sim
<Lambertini> vc usa roteador?
<pauloolhos> Sim
<Lambertini> abriu a porta no roteador?
<pauloolhos> Não...
<Lambertini> dentro da sua rede
<pauloolhos> Que dizer que o acesso via terminal é feito via SSH
<Lambertini> de outro computador, digitando o ip interno vc consegue acessar?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> precisa do putty
<Lambertini> curiosidade, tava tentando acessar como o terminal ? ahusuhda
<pauloolhos> Quero acessar dentro do Ubuntu via area de trabalho remotra
<pauloolhos> Digitando o Ip nao consigo acessar.
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, seria normal, se vc tah acessando via de trabalho remota, é só abrir o terminal X, mas se vc precisa só do terminal é besteira usar conexão remota
<pauloolhos> Quero acessar via area de trabalho remota
<Lambertini> pauloolhos,  apt-get install openssh-server
<Lambertini> veja se já tah instalado
<pauloolhos> Ok
<pauloolhos> instalando
<Lambertini> agora tenta acessar ssh
<Lambertini> tem o putty ai ?
<pauloolhos> tenho
<Lambertini> abre ele e tenta acessar via ssh
<Carolinux> boa tarde
<L88os> boa tarde
<Lambertini> tarde
<Mylena> Oi
<Mylena> Alguém sabe dizer onde eu encontro o código fonte do HUD?
<pauloolhos> Lambert
<pauloolhos> Voce esta
<DavyS> Mylena: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity/hud-ubuntu
<pauloolhos> Lambertini
<DavyS> acho que é esse...
<pauloolhos> Esta disponivel
<Mylena> DavyS: vou dah uma olhada
<servidor_> Lambertini
<servidor_> ola
<servidor_> oi
<pauloolhos> Lambertini
<pauloolhos> Instalei o no-ip na estacao
<pauloolhos> apt-get install no-ip
<pauloolhos> coloquei os dados que eu cadastrei no site.
<pauloolhos> como adiciono esse usuario no ssh
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Lambertini
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, oi
<Lambertini> não adiciona
<Lambertini> vc vai ligar pelo usuario seu, cadastrado no sistema
<Lambertini> o no-ip
<Lambertini> só vai converter seu ip pra um nome  "endereço"
<pauloolhos> Ja me cadastrei no-ip
<pauloolhos> Ja realizei o cadastro lá
<pauloolhos> ficou assim paulo.no-ip.info
<pauloolhos> como vou adicionar a minha conta no ssh
<pauloolhos> Ja esta tudo cadastrado
<pauloolhos> Não sei onde coloco a minha conta...
<Darck> algum fera no Mikrotikai para uma ajudinha mais tarde??
<pauloolhos> oi
<Darck> alguem pode me indicar um canal bom para soluções de rede e afins?
<Lambertini> Darck, que ce precisa?
<Darck> Lambertini, e com switch 3com 5500, n]ão estou conseguindo configurar a politica de rede no radius para autenticação.....
<Lambertini> Darck, tah, ai eu não vou poder te ajudar mesmo
<Lambertini> :(
<Lambertini> não conheço
<Darck> Ok, mais conhece alguma sala deste tipo de assunto?
<Lambertini> nao :(
<curitibatem> alguém poderia me ajudar na configuração de vídeo não consigo maior que 1024x768
<curitibatem> ?
<curitibatem> (:)
<curitibatem> :)
<curitibatem> :(
<gar0t0> Ursinha: rah
<gar0t0> lasjsdfs: iae las
<lasjsdfs> gar0t0: fala leke :)
<gar0t0> lasjsdfs: bao mano ?
<lasjsdfs> opa, e tu ?
<gar0t0> lasjsdfs: td otimo! só passei aqui pra falar oi :)
<gar0t0> vou voltar ao meu mundinho :D
<gar0t0> a Ursinha agora ignora a gente la no outro canal, ai eu apareco aqui 2x por ano pra falar oi :P
<Ursinha> que outro canal ow
<Ursinha> hahaha
<gar0t0> aquele dos manos
<gar0t0> Ursinha: como vai a sra ?
<gar0t0> srta*
<silfar> boa noite galera
<patrick_> boa  noite
<Federaty> boa noite...
<silfar> alguem pode me ajudar com msn no empathy
<silfar> já fiz um monte de procedimento que achei no google, mas ainda nada do msn conectar
<JoaoSantana> oi pessoALL
<Rafael_Neri> ola galera!
<hebron> E ae galerinha, blz?
<mwallacesd> Nossa esse canal aqui ta morto...
<mwallacesd> bzzzzzz bzzzzz bzzzzzzzz só as moscas
<mwallacesd> Hahaha
<patrick_> Marcinho, rlx q é assim msm
<patrick_> fazer oq né,^^
<Marcinho> hahha
<Marcinho> bele
<barna> espera lançar o precise! vai ser icompossívelfalar aki!
<Marcinho> Eu to esperando o 12.04 LTS
<Marcinho> To de Windows PIRATA AQUI!!!!
<Marcinho> Minha maquina debian bixou nem da pra acreditar!!!
<Marcinho> Pau de hardware no notebook, muito velho.
<Marcinho> Me doaram um HPDV2000, que ta protinho na espera do LTS
<Marcinho> Em quanto isso to em um HPZE5600 com Windows Pirata hahahaha
<Marcinho> Eh empretando, de graça até injeção na testa como diz o povo por ae
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKkk
<gabriel_> cão que ladra não morde
<gabriel_> estou com duvida no postfix, quem puder me ajudar: http://pastebin.com/4wJFjUKV
<barna> faz um live-pendrive do ubuntu e usa por live!
<marcinho> Opa opa opaaa!!! Agora sim, sem comentários eu adora essa carinha simples do XChat, não me adaptei pra nada com o pidgin pra Windows sacanagem, fala sério!
<marcinho> vortei galerinha
<marcinho> =)
<marcinho> Nossa que viagem dando apt-get remove no executar do Windows foi foda!!!
<marcinho> Oo
<gabriel_> ...
<marcinho> Pronto, 50mb pra um programinha de chat é muita coisa
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-08
<marcinho> Alguem ai testando o Pangolin?
<marcinho> que tal?
<JoaoSantana> marcinho, estou usando ele agora.
<marcinho> E ai como esta, tudo trabalhando de maravilha como sempre???? JoaoSantana
<marcinho> ??
<JoaoSantana> marcinho, depende. Ainda tem alguns bugs insistentes, mas estamos resolvendo.
<JoaoSantana> alguém conhece algum BBS ativo?
<marcinho> Legal, eu lamentavelmente tenho que esperar... Falta de recursos, preciso de mis memoria ate entao a versao estavel finalmente vai estar no ar
<silfar> ola
<silfar> pessoal, alguem sabe s etem algo similar ao tversty para linux ?
<silfar> preciso de um servidor de mídia
<Lambertini> silfar, que tipo de mídia?
<silfar> filmes
<Lambertini> mas que fazer o que exatamente?
<Lambertini> transmitir?
<silfar> é que quando eu estava com o windows eu tinah o tversity configurado
<Lambertini> não conheço o que seria isso?
<silfar> e assistia minahs séries na tv da sala pelo xbox
<Lambertini> hum
<Lambertini> ubuntu.tv?
<Lambertini> não sei
<Lambertini> esse canal precisa de um boot
<Lambertini> !google
<Lambertini> não tem
<Lambertini> pera ai que já resolvo
<Lambertini> vemmmm
<silfar> oi
<silfar> Lambertini: Acho que  http://hamacker.wordpress.com/ubuntu-perfeito/ubuntu-perfeito-faca-voce-mesmo/tornando-o-ubuntu-um-servidor-multimidia-para-clientes-playstation-3/
<silfar> resolve
<Lambertini> demoro
<Lambertini> não conhecinha
<Lambertini> achei que vc queria transmitir
<Lambertini> tv tipo justin.tv
<silfar> mudando um pouco de assunto, tu sabe como eu faço pra colocar a barra do unit fixa, sem ficar se escondendo ?
<silfar> não, eu baixo os vídeos, e assisto no xbox
<Lambertini> silfar, não sei, não uso modo X
<Patricia> Ola Júnior, Pleno, Sênior e Master
<patrick_> povo?
<Patricia> aovo?
<Patricia> Ursinha, Saudações :)
<patrick_> ^^
<fslima0> :)
<fslima0> Ursinha, Patricia :|
<Federaty> Olá galera, sou usuário ubuntu,  mais to precisando trocas umas ideias sobre o funcionamento de alguns ataques em servers, alguem sabe me dizer um canal irc de segurança ?
<Federaty> Olá galera, to precisando tirar uma duvida didatica sobre deface, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Federaty> ou então alguem conhece algum canal irc sobre segurança pra mim tirar essa duvida ?
<Federaty> ?
<cuki> bom dia \0/
<Lambertini> dia
<cuki> dia Lambertini
<Lambertini> :)
<MarconM> Ursinha, parabens =)
<MarconM> Patricia, parabens =0
<MarconM> =)
<tiago> galera
<tiago> bom dia
<tiago> alguém pode me ajudar
<Lambertini> tiago, diga, se eu poder :)
<tiago> instalei o ubuntu server 11.10 so q na etapa de configuração de conta de usuário e pulei essa etapa
<tiago> ae terminou a instalação
<tiago> e sob o sistema pedindo login
<tiago> mas eu nao tenho senha do root e nem sei se esta ativo
<tiago> como eu poderia ativar o root
<tiago> eu digito root
<Lambertini> pelo que sei, por padrão o root não vem ativo
<Lambertini> vc tem que entrar no seu usuario
<Lambertini> e configurar
<tiago> mas se eu nao cadastrei nenhum usuario tbm
<tiago> oq eu faço agora
<tiago> ?
<Lambertini> boa pergunta, vc vai ter que reinstalar
<tiago> hehehehe
<tiago> blz vou tocar o pau aqui
<tiago> lambertini outra coisa amigo assim eu cria as se quintes partiçoes
<tiago> partições /boot /raiz /usr /var /home /swap
<tiago> a minha dovida é o seguinte
<Lambertini>  . /raiz ?
<tiago> quais dessas partições deve ser como primária e logica
<tiago> sim sim
<tiago> pois eu configurei o boot como primaria e o restante tudo como lógica
<tiago> é indiferente ou não
<Lambertini> tiago, já te respondo, só voltando um pouquinho sobre a senha do root
<Lambertini> boota por um cd como o ubuntu live la
<Lambertini>  ou ubuntu normal
<Lambertini> e monta o o seu hd numa pasta  , /mnt por exemplo
<Lambertini> da um chroot /mnt
<Lambertini> depois um passwd
<Lambertini> e ja era
<tiago> blz guenta ae q vou fazer isso pode ser esse mesmo cd q eu instalei entao
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> pode ser
<Lambertini> assim vc não precisa reinstalar tudo
<Lambertini> sobre sua outra pergunta, nao ha necessidade de nem uma ser primaria
<Lambertini> nao precisa forcar nada
<nagato> Olá a tudos
<nagato> *todos
<Lambertini> olá
<nagato> Bom Pessoal... tenho visto na net, em alguns blogs o boato de que foi disponibilizado o codigo fonte do Stuxnet alguem sabe me dizer até onde isso pode afetar nossos servidores linux e onde posso baixar ele?
<Lambertini> Não sei te responder, nem conheço Stuxnet
<nagato> bom! de qualquer maneira.. obbrida po responder
<Lambertini> magina, pena não poder ajudar
<nagato> bom por falar nisso... ta vaziuzão aqui!
<nagato> hehehe
<nagato> as pessoas estão perdendo os "bons costumes"
<Lambertini> na verdade tah cheio, mas de fantasmas ..rs
<nagato> é em outras palavras
<nagato> vc jah testou o 12.04??
<nagato> como esta??
<Lambertini> não, na verdade é a 1 vez que uso ubuntu, sempre sempre usei debian
<Lambertini> e dessa vez resolvi testa-lo
<Lambertini> estou com ubuntu server 11
<Lambertini> mas gostei do que vi
<nagato> olha... sempre usei debian para server mas estouparando e passando a utilizar Ubuntu
<Lambertini> mas não testei a versão 12
<MarconM> bom dia pessoal
<MarconM> Lambertini, \o
<nagato> em função do seu suporte a coisas novas
<nagato> bom dia
<Lambertini> MarconM, bom dia !
<MarconM> =)
<Lambertini> nagato, exatamente
<Lambertini> mas debian ainda tem muita coisa
<Lambertini> rs
<nagato> sim.... evidentemente
<Lambertini> mas tah sendo agora só old school
<nagato> exato
<Lambertini> pois eh
<MarconM> alguem vai para o fisl 2012 ?
<nagato> ealem do mais é um impacto muito menor pro cliente utilizar uma interface mais elaborada como ubuntu do que o velho gnome do debian
<nagato> eu não
<Lambertini> nagato, foi o que estava conversando aqui esses dias
<Lambertini> eu nunca utilizo o modo X
<Lambertini> mas já vi bastante pessoas utilizando, tah bem parecido com windows
<Lambertini> o linux agora com ubuntu, deu um estouro legal
<nagato> eu prefiro utilizar sem ambiente grafico tambem, mas isso requer experiencia
<Lambertini> quem não tem tanto conhecimento com linux, consegue mexer fácilmente com ele agora
<nagato> exato
<Lambertini> então um usuario convencional, mexe com ele fácil
<Lambertini> e fora os efeitinhos novos, que nem tenho ideia de como faz
<Lambertini> mas são bem bonitos
<Lambertini> e parecidos com mac
<nagato> em muitos casos um server para rodar um db oracle por exemplo.... um usuario sem muita experiencia pode manipular sem problemas
<MarconM> nagato, eu uso wm aqui ... xmonad =)
<MarconM> soh no startx
<Lambertini> eu não manjo quase nada de linux, afinal sou designer .. eheheh eu mando uma coisinha ou outra
<MarconM> Lambertini, massa .. tambem sou designer
<MarconM> inkscape gimp ?
<Lambertini> nagato não sei se vc sabe, mas se vc tem dificuldade em mexer, tem o webmin pra te auxiliar nas configs
<nagato> hehehheh... como designer sou um ótimo adm de infra
<nagato> dioahsdiapihsd
<Lambertini> MarconM, então, não uso linux pra design
<MarconM> auehauhea
<Lambertini> uso windows, uso o linux como server
<MarconM> Lambertini, tambem nao .. mas as vezes quebra um galho
<MarconM> na verdade
<MarconM> eu uso OpenBSD
<MarconM> nao uso linux .. e sim BSD
<Lambertini> legal
<Kk2> openbsd como desktop?
<MarconM> Kk2, sim
<MarconM> a 8 meses
<Kk2> bacana :d
<MarconM> OpenBSD + xmonad
<Lambertini> então talvez vcs possam ajudar nagato
<MarconM> quando comecei .. eu fui no utuntu .. gosto daqui o povo é de boa
<Lambertini> repita sua dúvida
<Lambertini> agora que tem mais duas pessoas :)
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Kk2, 0lha q eu uso o OpenBSD em um DELL VOSTRO 3500, i7 4gb DDR3 nvidia 1gb
<Kk2> ((MarconM)): eu usava gentoo no meu note
<Kk2> + como 90% doq faço nele é jogar
<Kk2> =\
<MarconM> aeuhaueha
<MarconM> Kk2, eu tenho dualboot ... windows + openbsd
<Lambertini> eu uso ubuntu server num semprom 2.2 1g de ram e pra mim resolve tudo ..rs
<Kk2> tenho um asus g73jw :P
<MarconM> por que as vezes eu jogo ... e como estudo chines .. eu preciso de uns programas especificos
<MarconM> tipo QQ q soh tem para win
<MarconM> tem no linux .. mas é ruin
<Lambertini> alguém de vocês sabem configurar IMAP?
<Kk2> linux pra mim so ganhava na hora de ver video ashduahs
<Lambertini> toh um tempão nisso já
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> Lambertini, sei nao =/
<Lambertini> bah, foda viu!
<nagato> Imap??  vc quer montar um servidor de email??
<Lambertini> rs
<Lambertini> nagato, eu já tenho
<nagato> ou configuarra um client??
<MarconM> eu to configurando um servidor para empresa agora ...
<Lambertini> mas não consigo configurar webmail ( interface web ) porque preciso do imap
<MarconM> samba + openBSD
<nagato> hmmmmmm
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/webmail
<MarconM> Kk2, o que mais me deu trabalho foi configurar o grub no openbsd
<MarconM> por que é tudo manuel
<MarconM> compilar, crirar as pastas, escrever o arquivo grub.cfg
<Kk2> nuss :S
<Kk2> ai é chato ein
<Kk2> kk
<MarconM> Kk2, mas ta sussa vou fazer um tuto
<MarconM> para instlar o openbsd em dualboot com windows
<MarconM> com xmonad e openbox
<Kk2> faz pra mim openbsd + openbox
<Kk2> xD
<Kk2> issu
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> vou mostrar todas as ferramentas
<MarconM> de gravar cd, editar transparencia
<Kk2> ai sim
<Kk2> xD
<MarconM> configurar o xterm e rxvt pdf
<MarconM> tudo for desktop users :>
<Kk2> bsd é mto + estavel
<Kk2> a meu ponto de ver é claro
<Kk2> so n tem tanta comunidade como um ubuntu ;P
<MarconM> Kk2, eu estou fazendo isso
<MarconM> eu estou fazendo um blog
<MarconM> para BSD
<MarconM> na verdade site
<Kk2> ai sim :D
<Kk2> te apoio fortemente
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> massa bom saber ... =)
<MarconM> vou colocar algo de desinger no blog
<MarconM> essa parte é com Lambertini
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Lambertini, ja usou gimp e inkscape
<Lambertini> nunca
<Lambertini> só uso adobe ..rs
<MarconM> hunmmmmmmmmmmmmmm metido
<MarconM> Kk2, o freebsd tambem é muito bom
<Lambertini> ahahauh
<Lambertini> metido nada
<Lambertini> rs
<MarconM> Lambertini, eu tambem uso :>
<MarconM> Lambertini, conhece o adobe distilhers
<Kk2> freebsd
<MarconM> é muito bom
<Lambertini> não, o que ele faz?
<MarconM> entao quando voce faz a separação de cores
<MarconM> voce imprime em .ps ou .eps
<Lambertini> certo
<MarconM> abre no distilhers ... ele faz a separação de cores e converte em pdf com as fontes
<MarconM> um fiz uma arte de cartaz de 300mb
<MarconM> ir para 6mb
<MarconM> com sem perder a qualidade
<Lambertini> olha só que interessante, é que eu não trabalho com impresso muito, trabalho mais com web + 3d
<MarconM> ele faz toda a separação de cores
<MarconM> Lambertini, eu uso o blender e cinema 4D
<MarconM> adoro blender
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> fiz um jogo nele esses dias
<MarconM> aeauheuahaueha
<MarconM> controlar um dado :>
<Lambertini> blender é massa, mas uso o max e o modo
<MarconM> tem o maya .... q agora é da autodesk
<MarconM> Lambertini, eu trabalho com autocad aqui
<MarconM> computação grafica. maquele eletronica de casas
<Lambertini> sei
<MarconM> Lambertini, ja ouviu falar da melies
<Lambertini> não
<MarconM> hunmmnmnmn
<MarconM> vetorzero ?
<MarconM> Lambertini, http://www.melies.com.br/?gclid=CMDpyZ64164CFQK9tgodBn5xdg#/curso/fantastique
<MarconM> http://www.melies.com.br
<MarconM> Lambertini, é uma escolha para computação grafica
<MarconM> muito foda ... acho q o diretor trabalhou no senhor dos aneis
<MarconM> eles tem a distacia tambem
<Lambertini> vou dar uma olhada
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> galera vou sair ja volto
<MarconM> ok
<Lambertini> vai lá
<Lambertini> abração
<hatoon> o pessoal bom dia !
<Lambertini> bom dia
<hatoon> como executo o chrome depois de instalar
<hatoon> n estou conseguindo aqui
<hatoon> entro na central de programas e  nada
<Lambertini> vc tah usando o X ?
<hatoon> claro
<hatoon> o novo ubuntu 12.04
<hatoon> na unity
<Lambertini> humm
<hatoon> n consigo rodar o chrome
<Lambertini> instalou como ? apt-get ?
<hatoon> esta instalado ja
<hatoon> n
<Lambertini> como ?
<hatoon> instalei na centra de programas
<hatoon> q tem na unity
<hatoon> n usa a 12?
<Lambertini> não, uso ubuntu server 11.alguma coisa
<Lambertini> nem uso o x
<Lambertini> uso o lynx
<Lambertini> enfim
<Lambertini> confira se ele está instalado realmente
<Lambertini> abra o terminal e digite
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get install Chromium browser
<hatoon> vou ver
<hatoon> aqui
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<hatoon> obrigaod
<hatoon> obrigado
<hatoon> agora instalar o flash player e o java
<hatoon> sabe como
<Lambertini> hatoon, agora ele apereceu ?
<hatoon> sim sim
<hatoon> coloquei no inity
<Lambertini> imaginei mesmo
<hatoon> era so o nome q não sabia
<Lambertini> pra instalar o flash player entre no site da adobe e instale normalmente
<Lambertini> tava too
<hatoon> e o java ?
<Lambertini> mesmo jeito
<Lambertini> que instala no windows
<Lambertini> entra no site e instale
<hatoon> vou ver
<nagato> hmm
<nagato> eu aconselharia a usar o #apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nagato> que ain instala um seria do codecs de video e audio bem como outros
<hatoon> vou ver aqui negato
<hatoon> valeu
<hatoon> neste pacote já vem o java negato
<hatoon> Lambertini,
<hatoon> o flash deu bem no site
<hatoon> mas o java ainda n
<hatoon> estou intalando o pacote q o negato mandou para ver aqui
<Lambertini> ok
<Mylena> olá a todos!
<Lambertini> olá
<hatoon> olá
<Mylena> ^ ^ alguem tem algum projeto que envolva o  HUD do Unity?
<Mylena> tenho o pacote provisório do HUD, mas não sei ateh que ponto posso editá-lo para colocar em qualquer distro
<Mylena> seria uma boa se jah as distros jah possuissem o HUD
<Mylena> e não tivessemos que esperar a versão definitiva do ubuntu 12.04
<hatoon> alguem me ajuda a instalar o java
<hatoon> rsr
<hatoon> o  q é HUD Mylena ?
<Mylena> ^ ^ eh um novo conceito de display de menu do Unity
<hatoon> vem na 12 ?
<Mylena> vai subistituir a barra de tarefa do unity
<Mylena> sim sim
<hatoon> e melhor
<hatoon> vai subtituir
<Mylena> jah tem ppa disponivel, vem com bug, mas jah tah disponivel
<hatoon> estou com a 12
<hatoon> me ajuda a colocar o java
<hatoon> ok
<Lambertini> hatoon, ainda não conseguiu tio ?
<hatoon> n
<Lambertini> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Java
<Lambertini> leia a parte, Instalando o plugin Java (para seu navegador)
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> vou por meu bot nesse canal
<Lambertini> triste
<hatoon> pq triste
<Lambertini> tem que ficar navegando fora
<Lambertini> mas já resolvo isso
<Lambertini> vem drupliconzinho
<Lambertini> ok
<hatoon> mesma coisa qual a diferença Mylena ?/
<Lambertini> gg
<Lambertini> grrr
<Mylena> diferença de que?
<Lambertini> !google teste
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/teste
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testicle
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://teste.com/
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> !titulo teste.com
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Connection was refused by other side: 111: Connection refused.
<tiago> galera
<tiago> como que configuro ip mascara de rede gateway e dns primario
<tiago> ?
<Lambertini> tiago, /etc/networks
<Lambertini> sem o s
<Lambertini> /etc/network/
<Lambertini> edita o  interfaces
<tiago> ok
<Mylena> Que diferença vc quer dizer hatoon ?
<hatoon> n tem diferença da unity ? Mylena
<hatoon> ainda n consegui com o tutorial da wiki Lambertini
<hatoon> n tem diferença da unity ? Mylena
<hatoon> o pacote é absoleto
<Lambertini> hatoon, :(
<hatoon> tem outro lugar q diga como
<hatoon> estou usando a 12.o4
<Mylena_> se vc está usando o ubuntu 12.04
<hatoon> na verdade uso linux desde 96 agora q estou testando ubuntu para dar minha aulas
<hatoon> de adm linux
<Mylena_> o Hud jah está instalado nele por default
<hatoon> sim Mylena
<hatoon> sim sim
<hatoon> exatamente
<hatoon> rsr
<hatoon> tem como me ajudar a instalar o java aqui Mylena
<Mylena_> eh soh apertar "alt" que funfa
<Mylena_> posso ver
<hatoon> "alt"
<hatoon> alguem me ajuda a instalar o java aqui ??
<Mylena_> hatoon, vc quer instalar um plugin do java? soh isso?o que vc quer fazer exatamente?
<hatoon> quero instalar o java
<hatoon> para rodar no navegar
<hatoon> não vou programar em jaa
<hatoon> java
<hatoon> rsr
<hatoon> Mylena_,
<hatoon> então
<hatoon> entao alguem
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> te passei o tutorial certinho
<Lambertini> de como instalar java pro navegador
<Lambertini> MarconM,
<Lambertini> ajuda o hatoon
<MarconM> Lambertini,
<Guest68303> oi
<hatoon> aquele tuto  q passou n funfa mas pacotes absoletos
<hatoon> me Guest68303
<hatoon> me ajuda
<hatoon> car
<MarconM> hatoon, diga
<MarconM> se eu puder eu ajudo
<hatoon> agradeço, MarconM  quero instalar o java no meu navegaro no 12.04
<tiago> gente me da um help
<tiago> nao consigo abaixa o pacote mc
<tiago> mcedit
<MarconM> hatoon, tem o central do ubuntu
<MarconM> entra nele e digita java la
<MarconM> vai aparecer para voce instalar
<hatoon> ok vou ver aqui
<MarconM> eu nao uso ubuntu
<MarconM> mas la no central dele é bem completo
<hatoon> n vejo onde digitar na central aqui
<Lambertini> tiago, apt-get install mc
<nagato> galera com problemas para instalar o java
<hatoon> sim sim negato
<hatoon> to sim
<Lambertini> clear
<hatoon> nagato,
<Lambertini> toh ficando crazy aqui eheheh
<hatoon> me ajudar nagato
<nagato> podem baixar ele  aqui http://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/manual.jsp
<nagato> após o download
<nagato> abram o console vá até onde salvou ele
<nagato> e deem permição de execução
<nagato> chmod +x "nome so arquivo sem aspas"
<tiago> Lambertini tentei fazer isso mas da uns erro kra
<tiago> :/
<nagato> depois é só ./"nome so arquivo sem aspas"
<Lambertini> tiago, qual erro ?
<nagato> e seguir o assistente
<Lambertini> nagato,
<Lambertini> You have mail.
<Lambertini> Last login: Thu Mar  8 11:39:04 2012 from 192.168.1.100
<Lambertini> eheh
<Lambertini> que lindo, pena que meus dias de update foram-se
<Lambertini> rs
<hatoon> qual baixar
<hatoon> ??
<L88os> bom dia
<Lambertini> dia
<MarconM> update que isso
<MarconM> aeuahuahueahea
<tiago> Lambertini seguinte erro Reading package lists ... Done Building dependecy tree reading state information ... Done E: Unable to locate package mc
<MarconM> soh sei o que é isso a cada 6 meses se eu quiser
<Lambertini> tiago, vc precisa atualizar sua listar de sources
<MarconM> tiago, esta fazendo como sudo
<MarconM> sudo apt-get update
<Lambertini> isso
<MarconM> sudo apt-get intall -f
<Lambertini> apt-get intall -f mc
<tiago> nao com usuario root
<Lambertini> vc vai precisar do root
<Lambertini> se não tem que usar o sudo
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get intall -f mc
<MarconM> xi
<tiago> Lambertini entao eu ja defini a senha do root
<hatoon> vou criar o link agora obrigado ai
<L88os> alguém sabe o nome do canal do ubuntu no youtube?
<hatoon> rsr
<tiago> to logado como root ae da isso
<hatoon> isso eu ja conhecia so queria saber se tinha um pacote pronto
<hatoon> rsrs
<tiago> Lambertini vou almoçar depois do almoço conversamos valeu por enquanto
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> bom almoço tiago
<Lambertini> até
<MarconM> para as meninas da sala ubuntu-br ... feliz dia das mulheres
<MarconM> =)
<Lambertini> MarconM, ainda bem que é prassssssssssssss menina
<MarconM> 0.0
<Lambertini> depois que ce falo
<MarconM> auehauhauhuah
<Lambertini> a mylena até saiu
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> acho q ele nao queria
<MarconM> ela*
<Lambertini> saco o brinquedinho que eu coloquei na sala
<Lambertini> saca *
<MarconM> bom vou almoçar
<MarconM> volto em 1 hora
<Lambertini> eu digo MarconM me ajuda a configurar o decote
<Lambertini> dovecote
<Lambertini> ai vc diz
<Lambertini> !google dovecot ubuntu
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/dovecot-server.html
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixDovecotSASL
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.adomas.org/2006/08/postfix-dovecot/
<Lambertini> ;)
<Lambertini> bom armoço pro ce
<MarconM> decote ?
<MarconM> vixi
<Lambertini> dovecot
<MarconM> aeuhauehauhueaeh
<MarconM> Lambertini, aproveitando o dia neh .. para comprar roupinhas =)
<Lambertini> !titulo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixDovecotSASL
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixDovecotSASL -- PostfixDovecotSASL - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<MarconM> aeuhauhua
<Lambertini> MarconM, ahhh tem que comprar neh
<MarconM> bom ... ja volto pessoal
<Lambertini> benhé
<MarconM> aeuahueahuahua
<Lambertini> vai lá tio
<Lambertini> abraço
<MarconM> sassinhora
<Lambertini> ajhau
<hatoon> ja vou abrigado
<hatoon> rsr
<tiago> Lambertini
<tiago> opa
<tiago> e ae
<tiago> entao oq posso fazer para resolver
<tiago> esse problema
<tiago> que não consigo instalar o mc
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> to de volta
<MarconM> Lambertini, \o
<MarconM> tiago, vai ter dar uma olhada no google
<MarconM> para que precisa do java
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> tiago, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FEagGHEGNU
<tiago> MarconM ok valeu vou da uma olhadinha
<MarconM> HotBit, \o
<HotBit> ae
<MarconM> e ae como q ta
<HotBit> indo
<HotBit> e o seu xmonad?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> HotBit, OpenBSD ta aqui com xmonad
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> ta perfeito
<HotBit> :)
<HotBit> vc sumir
<MarconM> HotBit, eu to sempre no canal
<HotBit> ?
<MarconM> sempre online
<HotBit> quel?
<MarconM> xmonad-br
<MarconM> ueh
<MarconM> voce ja entrou la varias vezes
<HotBit> ah
<HotBit> vive trancado
<HotBit> aahahah
<MarconM> hggdh, nao nao
<MarconM> HotBit, nao nao .. ta aberto sempre
<MarconM> todo mundo entra
<MarconM> tenta entrar agora
<HotBit> mais tarde
<hggdh> huh?
 * hggdh le o backlog & despreza
<MarconM> hggdh, foi mal .... =(
 * MarconM foi desprezado /õ\
<hggdh> MarconM: heh, sem problemas. E desprezei o dialogo, não a ti
<HotBit> MarconM: que houve veio
<MarconM> hggdh, aaaa entao ta =)
 * MarconM se desculpa com hggdh 
<m4rc1nh0> Boa tarde camaradas!
 * hggdh aceita a desculpa :-)
<silfar> boa tarde pessoal
<silfar> estou penando desde ontem para instalar um servidor de mídia aqui no ubuntu
<silfar> já tentei um monte deles
<silfar> mas quando não da erro na versão do java dá erro no tipo de sistema 32x64 bits
<silfar> alguem pode me dar uma força
<silfar> qual a melhor maneira de instalar o java da sun no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<tiago> queria de uma ajuda ae para instalar o mcedit
<tiago> pois nao to conseguindo
<tiago> :/
<cuki> ola
<cuki> catojo Ctrl-Alt-Del testando
<cuki> opa
<MarconM> Opa
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> silfar, servidor de media ?
<MarconM> nunca ouvi flar
<silfar> mídia
<silfar> tipo tversity
<silfar> é pra ver filmes no xbox
<silfar> ou ps3
<silfar> ou direto na tv se ela permitir
<MarconM> silfar, hunm :|
<silfar> tem serviio, o pms, mediatomb
<Lambertini> tarde
<m4rc1nh0> tiago apt-get install mc
<m4rc1nh0> o mcedit é o editor do MC (Midnight Commander File Manager)
<m4rc1nh0> =)
<m4rc1nh0> O cara já foi embora e eu aqui moscando... Fuck!
<Lambertini> m4rc1nh0, eu já tinha falado pra ele
<m4rc1nh0> Blz Lambertini
 * marcinho_ausente is away: payment time!!! Ri pra não chorar vagabundo!!!
<silfar> alguem sabe como meu faço pra barra do unit sussegar no lugar, e impedir que os programas carregados fique sobre ela ?
<ponto_br>  boa tarde  a tudos
<ponto_br> tem alguem que pode me dar ruma dicas de como usar o irc
<barna> ponto_br, q tipo de dicas?
<ponto_br> principais comandos
<barna> ponto_br, tenho um howto de comando aki!
<barna> deixa eu achar!
<barna> nem todos funfam, mas ja ajuda bastante!
<ponto_br> obrigado
<legilson> Gente, descobri um erro no 12.04 apertando a tecla super e digitando ç o caractere que apare não corresponde ao ç interessante um erro de associação da tabela ASC
<legilson> na verdade 'c
<barna> legilson, mas se vc aperta ç sem o super ele aparece normal???
<danilo>  por favor alguem me da uma luz ai, acabei de instalar o ubuntu a ultima versao, só que to com um problemao: MInha placa de video é Nvidia Xpress 200 Onborad, nao consigo instalar nem fudendo o driver, e com isso meu ubuntu esta muito lento.. alguem ai por favor me da uma luz?? Obrigado
<Daekdroom> Você deve estar confundindo o modelo da placa de vídeo.
<danilo> Daekdroom,  pr
<danilo> ?
<danilo> pq
<danilo> ?
<Daekdroom> Nvidia é uma fabricante. A ATi/AMD é outra, que tinha uma ATi Radeon Xpress 200
<danilo> Daekdroom,  é isso mesmo radeon xpress 200
<danilo> foi mlal rs
<Daekdroom> O driver que vem no Ubuntu é o melhor disponível.
<danilo> Daekdroom,  tem como me ajudar?
<danilo> mas seguinte to notando que meu ubuntu ta muito lento
<Daekdroom> O driver oficial da AMD já não funciona com essa placa de vídeo há anos.
<danilo> nao sei se é essa versao que é muito lento sei la
<danilo> mas ta lento
<danilo> :/
<hggdh> legilson: IIRC, o novo mapping é Alt-, c
<hggdh> oops
<danilo> Daekdroom,  mas o ubuntu ta lento é normal msm?
<Daekdroom> Não.
<danilo> to notando que ele ta lento, nao sei se é por causa dos efeitoss
<danilo> sei la
<danilo> :/
<Daekdroom> Os efeitos deveriam funcionar ok até mesmo nessa placa.
<Daekdroom> Qual a resolução que você usa?
<hggdh> legilson: mil perdões, estava a pensar em digitar directo, não em um teclado ABNT
<Daekdroom> E só o fato de você ter efeitos já diz que o driver tá funcionando normalmente.
<danilo> haa Daekdroom  mas sinceramente to decepcionada com essa versao lembro que tinha instalado a versao 8.00 a uns anos atras
<danilo> era muito melhor
<danilo> tu nao acha nao
<danilo> :/
<danilo> era mais rapido
<Daekdroom> Troquei de computador desde que comecei a usar o Ubuntu, então não posso dizer.
<danilo> Daekdroom,  como vejo a resolucao que eu uso?
<Daekdroom> danilo, você tá no Unity?
<danilo> Daekdroom,  unity? o que vem a ser? como faço pra ver?
<Daekdroom> Unity é a interface padrão do Ubuntu desde o 11.04
<danilo> Daekdroom,  e o que vc me aconselha?
<danilo> é nao estar nessa interface?
<danilo> certamente to no unity simm
<danilo> como faço pra mudar pra outra interface?
<Daekdroom> No ícone de desligar lá no canto superior direito, tem a opção "Monitores..."
<Daekdroom> Olha a sua resolução lá.
<danilo> certo
<Daekdroom> Eu lembro que a vez que eu usei 1920x1080 num X200M, a interface ficou travando.
<danilo> 1600 x 900
<danilo> ta nessa interface
<Daekdroom> Você pode tentar usar o Unity-2D
<Daekdroom> Que não tem os efeitos.
<Lambertini> !google resolusão unity ubuntu
<Lambertini> !google resolusão
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DbHBokv-dt-s
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DyqaOdK4YsYM
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D5gQvr4AORNc
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://vodpod.com/watch/5322879-trailer-dublado-e-3-imagens-em-alta-resoluso-da-animao-rango
<barna> Lambertini, ta sem bot o canal
<Daekdroom> Esse bot aí é autorizado? ^o)
<Lambertini> !google resolusão unity + ubuntu
<Lambertini> !google + resolusão unity + ubuntu
<Lambertini> !google + resolusão + unity + ubuntu
<barna> nossa, tem bot aki????
<Lambertini> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<Lambertini> barna, agora tem
<Lambertini> :)
<barna> tava sabendo não!
<Lambertini> eu punhetei
<hggdh> resolução ...
<hggdh> note o cedilla
<barna> bom galera, vou la instalar o ubuntustudio, ja volto!
<Lambertini> hggdh, ṕde ser
<Lambertini> hehe
<Lambertini> !google resolução + unity
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.ebah.com.br/content/ABAAAA10QAK/resolucao-callister
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.un.org/News/Press/docs/2011/sc10200.doc.htm
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://globalgamejam.org/2012/mommy
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/17/un-security-council-resolution
<danilo> Daekdroom,  opa mal ae tive que sair
<danilo> Daekdroom,  seuginte como faço entao pr eu instalar o unity-2d
<danilo> ?
<Daekdroom> danilo, ele está disponível por padrão no 11.10 como alternativa ao Unity. O 11.04 vem com o GNOME Clássico como alternativa.
<Daekdroom> Pra trocar você precisa Encerrar a sessão, ir para a tela de login e mudar a sessão.
<danilo> Daekdroom,
<danilo> opa blz
<danilo> vou tentar aqui
<danilo> Daekdroom,  é consegui mudar para 2d mas msm assim to achando pouco lento
<danilo> mais ta bom
<danilo> ;p
<danilo> Daekdroom,  valeu pela força brother
<danilo> e via o linuxx z0/
<danilo> Daekdroom,  só uma duvida qual  melhor software pra entrar no msn? esse ubuntu veio com um aqui mas meio fraquinho, me aconselha um ai?
<Daekdroom> Eu uso o Pidgin, mas ele não é muito diferente do Empathy (que o Ubuntu usa por padrão"
<danilo> pdigin Daekdroom  como faço pra baixa
<danilo> ?
<Daekdroom> Abre o gerenciador de pacotes Synaptic, digita pidgin na caixa de busca e seleciona o pacote pidgin para baixar.
<Lambertini> não era mais fácil com apt-get ?
<Daekdroom> Tem gente que não gosta de CLI
<Lambertini> hummm
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get install n
<Lambertini> pidgin
<Lambertini> sudo apt-get install n
<Lambertini> pidgin
<Lambertini> eitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Daekdroom> rs
<Lambertini> aew
<Lambertini> =*
<danilo> valeuu
<Lambertini> uhauauh
<danilo> ;o
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-09
<danilo> seguinte sou programador php, qual melhor editor php html pra eu instala?
<Lambertini> vixi
<Lambertini> vai de gosto
<Lambertini> tem aptana
<danilo> Lambertini,  qual tu me aconselha?
<Lambertini> não sei, não programo, só html/css
<danilo> blz
<Lambertini> dizem bem desse aptana
<danilo> Lambertini,  e photoshop tem pra ubuntu?
<Lambertini> danilo, não
<Lambertini> tem que emular no wini
<danilo> Lambertini,  é complicado isso ?
<Skhaz> danilo Vim
<danilo> Skhaz,
<danilo> ja to fazendo
<danilo> ;p
<danilo> valeuu
<danilo> viva linuxxx o/
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<Luisinho> alguem me ajuda a derrubar um otserv ?
<Doomtron> Luisinho: como vc pretende fazer isso?
<regi> boa noite a todos
<ermi> oi oi oi oi oi oi oi o
<ermi> ae  alguem sabe como posso instalar minha ati radeon  hd5870 no fedora 15
<Mr-CapsLock> ermi, #fedora-br
<al4nc4ds> ae ermi acho que você esta no canal errado lol
<al4nc4ds> Mr-CapsLock foi + rapido lol
<Mr-CapsLock> XD
<ermi> '
<al4nc4ds> Mr-CapsLock e os hax0r do call lol
<Mr-CapsLock> maior lorota aquele cara
<al4nc4ds> fui-me
<al4nc4ds> ja volto...
<ermi> oq que tem,  so to pedindo ajuda mano
<al4nc4ds> lol[2]
<Mr-CapsLock> kkkkkk
<danilo> alguem ajuda aee, minha senha admin nao ta dando certo no console ta dizendo que ta incorreta, oque devo fazer?: uso a versao 11.10 alguem aee ??
<Mr-CapsLock> danilo, senha de root ?
<danilo> alguem ajuda aee, minha senha admin nao ta dando certo no console ta dizendo que ta incorreta, oque devo fazer?: uso a versao 11.10 alguem aee ??
<danilo> alguem ajuda aee, minha senha admin nao ta dando certo no console ta dizendo que ta incorreta, oque devo fazer?: uso a versao 11.10 alguem aee ??
<Lambertini> danilo, tem certeza que a senha tah certa?
<danilo> Lambertini,  entao
<danilo> tenho simmm
<danilo> sera uqe tem algum comnado
<danilo> ?
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> vc tem duas opções
<Lambertini> Ou você formata e instala de novo
<Lambertini> ou boota por um cd como o ubuntu live la ou o cd que vc instalou
<Lambertini> e monta o o seu hd numa pasta , /mnt por exemplo
<danilo> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/2232/ubuntu_como_recuperar_a_senha_de_root  Lambertini
<danilo> sera que funfa esse tuto
<Lambertini> da um chroot /mnt na pasta
<Lambertini> e depois um depois um passwd
<Lambertini> vamo ver
<Lambertini> danilo, só tentando
<Lambertini> quando eu perdi a senha
<Lambertini> não consegui assim não
<Lambertini> mas vc pode tentar é válido
<bino> bom dia
<barna> bom dia!
<BmcomP> salveee o/
<barna> salv
<BmcomP> alguem me indica ai um soft pra grava cd e dvd pro ubuntu
<BmcomP> ?
<BmcomP> barna,  me indica ai um bom
<barna> BmcomP, tem o brasei q ja vem nele!
<barna> vc pode gravar pelo proprio navegador de arquivos!
<BmcomP> ha sim tava vendo aqui
<barna> eu to gravando um dvd nesse exato momento!
<BmcomP> barna,  pelo brasei
<BmcomP> ?
<barna> tem o k3b q acho q é o mais famoso!
<MarconM> Kk2,
<MarconM> bom dia gente
<MarconM> qual as novas
<BmcomP> no caso tenho um arquivo iso aqui ele grava tbm barna  ?
<BmcomP> MarconM,  bom dia aee o/
<Kk2> boom dia (: como vai?
<barna> pelo navegador de arquivos!
<MarconM> BmcomP, voce pode gravar cd com o cat
<MarconM> cat /arquivo.iso /dev/cdrom0
<MarconM> com dd
<barna> BmcomP, é só dar 2 clicks na iso q ele vai abrir o braseiro pra grava!
<BmcomP> ha sim
<BmcomP> vou usar o braseiro msm
<BmcomP> ;p
<HotBit> BmcomP: baseiro eh melhor para vc
<barna> e tem o nero linux (q é pago) mas ajuda pra quem ta começando a usar linux@
<BmcomP> pago to foraa
<BmcomP> quero tudo free
<BmcomP> ;p
<BmcomP> instalei o ubuntu a 2 dias e to amando isso aqui ;p
<BmcomP> consegui roda photoshop emulando winn
<BmcomP> ta bom dmais
<BmcomP> ;p
<barna> BmcomP, Seja Bem Vindo!!!!!!
<BmcomP> adeus Ruindowsss
<BmcomP> preciso de um editor web agora, pois programo pagina web
<BmcomP> alguem indica
<BmcomP> ?
<MarconM> emacs vim
<MarconM> =)
<BmcomP> é bom?
<BmcomP> suporta php tbm?
<MarconM> suporta qualquer coisa
<MarconM> barna, sao editores de texto profissionais
<MarconM> tipo o nano ... mas bem mais complexo
<MarconM> para editar paginas de web da umas pesquisada no google
<MarconM> windows equivalente linux
<BmcomP> MarconM,  onde baixo ele
<BmcomP> ?
<BmcomP> MarconM,   ???
<MarconM> sudo apt-get install emacs vim
<MarconM> BmcomP, pesquisa sobre eles antes .. da uma olhada no youtube
<MarconM> nao sao editores de pagina web igual dreamwaver
<MarconM> sao editor de texto ... tipo progrmação
<MarconM> Kk2, olha no pvt
<Kk2> :p
<MarconM> barna, e ea man
<BmcomP> MarconM,  blz
<BmcomP> MarconM,  vi aquii
<BmcomP> sera que vou me familiarizar
<BmcomP> rs
<BmcomP> esse é o mais recomendado MarconM  ?
<MarconM> BmcomP, existem uns editor de pagina web ... mas nunca usei
<MarconM> da uma pesquisa no google
<BmcomP> MarconM,  mas esse ai é completo entaoo
<BmcomP> php javaa htmll
<BmcomP> ?
<MarconM> BmcomP, se voce vive disso, com web
<MarconM> e nao manga bem de programação e depende de programas tipo dreamwaver
<MarconM> eu recomendo voce continuar no windows
<MarconM> e usar o linux as vezes para ir testando
<MarconM> aprendendo
<MarconM> tipo dualboot
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<hatoon> bom dia
<hatoon> nao existe um pacote que instale o java
<MarconM> vitorlobo, e ae man .. quanto tempo
<hatoon> rsrs
<marlop> hatoon: eu não lembro exatamente o nome mas é openJDK alguma coisa
<hatoon> fala java para abrir sites em java
<hatoon> não para programar em java
<hatoon> ja baixei a biblioteca so falta saber onde fica os arquivos de conf do firefox
<hatoon> n to conseguindo achar
<hatoon> na 12.04
<Lambertini> !google instalando java para web no ubuntu
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php%3Ftitle%3DJava
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.futurosoft.es/blog-diseno-web/como-instalar-java-oficial-en-ubuntu-11-0411-10-y-posteriores/777141
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.java.com/es/download/help/linux_install.xml
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/05/instalar-la-ultima-version-de-java-para.html
<marlop> openJDK-jre se eu nao me engano
<hatoon> obrigado vou ver aqui
<marlop> Drupliconzinho: esses sites stão ensinando a instalar o java da oracle que ele teria que atualizar manualmente toda vez que saisse uma atualização
<hatoon> o problema Drupliconzinho e que esses pacotes são obsoletos para a versao mas nova do ubuntu
<marlop> hatoon: achei o pacote é o openjdk-6-jre
<marlop> + o icedtea-plugin
<hatoon> esse pacote instala tudo ? marlop
<hatoon> vou ver aqui
<Lambertini> hatoon, o Dupliconzinho é um bot
<Lambertini> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<marlop> quase certeza que sim, estou sem o ubuntu para testar aqui
<hatoon> a ta
<hatoon>  a versão que tenho instalado e mas novo
<hatoon> rsr
<hatoon> vc sabe onde fica o plugin do firefox no 12.04
<hatoon> ou seja o arquivo onde coloca os plugins
<hatoon> q dai instalo
<Lambertini> hatoon, ve se isso te ajuda, http://mdaumadica.wordpress.com/2010/10/24/instalando-plugin-java-32-e-64-bits-no-ubuntu-10-10/
<hatoon> vou ver aqui
<marlop> hatoon: tenta remover e reinstalar
<marlop> esse link tbm é do java da oracle, q vc teria q atualizar manualmente
<Lambertini> desinstala com --purge
<hatoon> to tentando e dificil
<hatoon> rsr
<hatoon> por isso o pessoal ainda n usa linux totalmente
<hatoon> para instalar um java para ver no sit
<hatoon> e todo esse trabalho
<hatoon> rsrs
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com uma dúvida, desde a umas duas versões do firefox que o flash roda muito lento no youtube mesmo com a resolução mínima dos vídeos, alguém esta com o mesmo sintoma?
<EduardeCalibal> hatoon, eu rodava o jogo runescape pelo Windows e por 2 anos não tive som por que nenhuma versão do java prestava...
<hatoon> rsrsr EduardeCalibal
<laercio> #solis
<MarconM> Lambertini,
<MarconM> \o
<servidor> Ola
<servidor> Bom  Dia a Todos
<pauloolhos> Instalaei
<Lambertini> MarconM, bom dia
<Lambertini> bom dia semeion
<pauloolhos> Lambertini
<pauloolhos> Bom dia em 1º lugar.
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, bom dia, diz ai
<pauloolhos> Essa semana voce me sugeriu instalar o openssh-server
<pauloolhos> Interno consegui acessar.
<Lambertini> sim
<pauloolhos> Tranquilamente
<Lambertini> antes vc não tinha
<pauloolhos> nao tinha
<pauloolhos> Gostaria se possivelda sua parte   uma dica para acesso externo via ssh. Ja realizei a instalacao do no-ip apt-get install no-ip
<pauloolhos> Ja realizei o cadastro no site
<Lambertini> certo
<Lambertini> vc usa roteador neh?
<pauloolhos> Essa maquina que vou acessar tem um firewall na frente dela;
<pauloolhos> Vejo que vou ter que realizar um desvio de rota.
<Lambertini> então vc precisa liberar o firewall na porta 25 1
<Lambertini> alias
<Lambertini> 22
<Lambertini> desculpa
<pauloolhos> Certinho quanto  as isso acho que consigo resolver.
<Lambertini> no arquivo /etc/hosts.allow
<pauloolhos> Mas a duvida seria a configuracao pra acesso mesmo.
<Lambertini> fala os usuarios que podem acessar e tal, padrão acho que todos os usuarios da máquina podem acessar
<Lambertini> por ex
<Lambertini> vc vai conectar com seu usuario normal que loga na máquina
<MarconM> semeion, ?
<MarconM> fala comigoooooooooooooooooo
<pauloolhos> Nesse caso irei colocar a conta que criei no NO_IP
<Lambertini> pauloolhos,
<Lambertini> não
<Lambertini> no-ip
<Lambertini> só serve pra vc ter um indereço em cima do seu IP
<Lambertini> ao invés da pessoa digitar 200.201.575.158
<Lambertini> ela digita seunome.no-ip.org
<Lambertini> por ex
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> seunome.no-ip.org = 200.201.575.158
<pauloolhos> seria o que eu criei la dentro do no-ip
<pauloolhos> paulo.no-ip.info
<Lambertini> exato,
<Lambertini> mas não toh acessando
<Lambertini> ping: unknown host paulo.no-ip.info
<pauloolhos> perai
<pauloolhos> deixe me confirmar
<pauloolhos> baculamg.no-ip.info
<Lambertini> wow
<Lambertini> tah com lactency fodida
<Lambertini> PING baculamg.no-ip.info (189.107.115.22) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Lambertini> seguinte
<Lambertini> tem que ver o firewall dessa máquina
<Lambertini> mas pauloolhos
<Lambertini> acessei o ssh dela aqui de boa
<pauloolhos> Essa maquina ai seria o firewall
<pauloolhos> BRAZIL FW
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, cara, seu ssh tah acessado externo de boa
<pauloolhos> Essa maquina que voce acessou via SSH é um FIREWALL
<pauloolhos> nao seria a maquina que estamos a configurar .
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> entendeu
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> me passa o ip externo da máquina
<Lambertini> se tiver roteador
<Lambertini> tem que configurar pra pegar o ip da rede interna
<Lambertini> e o fireall no forward da porta
<pauloolhos> Isso... vou realizar agora.
<pauloolhos> Porque mesmo voce digitando o ssh da maquina interna ele cai no firewall.
<pauloolhos> entao se eu colocar o baculamg.no-ip dentro do hosts.allow ja estaria disponivel o acesso.
<pauloolhos> Independente do Firewall
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, não
<Lambertini> o hosts.allow
<Lambertini> é os usuários que tem acesso ( para se logar )
<Lambertini> no ssh
<Lambertini> são os usuarios e senhas de loguin
<Lambertini> login
<pauloolhos> Lambertini.
<Lambertini> oi
<pauloolhos> Acho que estou confundindo.
<pauloolhos> Veja bem.
<Lambertini> sim, está
<Lambertini> ehhee
<pauloolhos> ehehehe
<pauloolhos> Esse firewall que voce acessou xterno é o BRAZILFW correto.
<Lambertini> correto
<pauloolhos> Instalei o ssh nele que seria um pacote que o projeto disponibiliza.
<pauloolhos> Via brosser fiz um acesso no BrazilFW
<pauloolhos> Na sua aba apareceu Dinamic IP-UPDATE.
<Lambertini> certo
<Lambertini> o que ele faz? ele pega o ip da sua máquina e manda pro no-ip por ex
<pauloolhos> Adicionei baculamg.no-ip.info
<pauloolhos> meu email que foi criado no no-ip
<pauloolhos> e a senha que acesso a conta no no-ip
<Lambertini> certo
<Lambertini> tah correto
<pauloolhos> nesse arquivo hosts.allow o que eu vou colocar por exemplo.
<Lambertini> nele vc não precisa mexer, só te disse aonde ficava as configurações dos usuários
<pauloolhos> assim
<pauloolhos> desculpe
<pauloolhos> Nessa caso que estamos onde iria adicionar a  minha conta, minha senha, meu hostname
<pauloolhos> para ter acesso externo. seria nos arquivos que instalei do no-ip
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> ai como essa máquina está atrás de outra máquina
<Lambertini> vc teria que fazer o forwarding dela
<Lambertini> pra dizer aonde extamente o servidor vai estar
<Lambertini> digamos que vc tenha uma rede de 5 computadores, e o que se conecta direto a internet é que vai receber o ip externo, então você tem que dizer que ela recebendo o ip externo vai passar pra máquina de ip interno X
<pauloolhos> Então particulamente o SSH nao recebe configuração
<pauloolhos> Somente em caso extremo.
<Lambertini> quando vc instala o open-ssh
<Lambertini> ele já configura tudo
<Lambertini> o que vc precisa é só pegar o IP da máquina que vc instalou
<Lambertini> e acessar via put
<Lambertini> puty
<pauloolhos> No momento da instalaçaõ do NO-IP ele ja pede o usuario e a senha.
<Lambertini> certo
<pauloolhos> Não estava a recorda.
<pauloolhos> Agora vou fazer o redicecionamento
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, vc é porugues de portugual neh ?
<Lambertini> Portugues *
<Lambertini> digo pelo jeito de escrever
<pauloolhos> Isso é ruim ou bom.
<Lambertini> não faz diferença , só notei que vc é de fora do brasil
<Lambertini> heheh
<pauloolhos> assim
<pauloolhos> rs
<pauloolhos> Lambertin
<Lambertini> tenho amigos em portugual
<Lambertini> diga
<pauloolhos> Voce conhece o projeto Bacula.
<pauloolhos> Sou Brasileiro
<Lambertini> não conheço
<Lambertini> mas fala igual portugues ..rs
<pauloolhos> è um projeto muito bom Software Livre.
<pauloolhos> para backup de servidores.
<pauloolhos> Vale apena da uma olhada.
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, do que se trata?
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> vc já disse
<Lambertini> ahahha
<Lambertini> to boiando
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, eu uso o nativo do ubuntu pra fazer isso
<pauloolhos> oii
<Tiago> galera
<Tiago> Lambertini
<Tiago> blz
<Lambertini> Tiago, beleza
<fmi> boa tarde
<marcinho> boa
<fmi> e boy tu saber usar o programa postgresql?
<marcinho> fmi: http://fcp.unach.mx/manuales/download/Postgres-User.pdf
<marcinho> Ta em espanhol
<fmi> valeu
<marcinho> fmi: http://www.al.to.gov.br/arq/AL_arquivo/8056_manual732.pdf
<marcinho> em português
<fmi> ei tu saber usar o armitage
<fmi> ?
<marcinho> fmi: http://www.fastandeasyhacking.com/manual
<marcinho> Em inglês
<fmi> mas o meu naum instalar eu naum sei pq
<marcinho> fmi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmTnruFmm0Y
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<marcinho> Pentium233 haha
<marcinho> Ainda tenho um aqui, um 233MMX
<marcinho> O melhor processador de sua época.
<marcinho> Com 64MB de memória EDO RAM, o HD de 4GB faz barulho...
<marcinho> Tudo funcionando com Free BSD 5.3
<MarconM> \o
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-10
<MarconM> Patricia, ta ae
<Splankiss> boas a todos
<Splankiss> alguem pode me esclarecer uma duvida??
<Splankiss> tenho um desktopsauro e preciso saber os requisitos minimos para o ubunto mais recente
<Splankiss> *ubuntu
<Splankiss> alguém??
<Splankiss> sem voices
<Splankiss> sem op's
<Splankiss> so o ChanServ
<Daekdroom> A ausência de operadores não significa muito.
<Daekdroom> A maior parte dos canais da freenode é assim.
<Splankiss> caramba
<Daekdroom> 512MiB de RAM. 1GiB recomendado.
<Daekdroom> Mas deixa eu olhar no link
<Splankiss> Daekdroom: ja frequentei muito a mindforge
<Splankiss> por lá era bem mais animadinho !!
<Daekdroom> CPU de 1Ghz
<Splankiss> tenho um sempron 1.2ghz 1gb de ram Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> E 512MiB já nem é mais listado como mínimo. Falha minha.
<Splankiss> Daekdroom:  tks
<Daekdroom> Com a quantidade de SWAP adequada, você consegue rodar sim.
<Daekdroom> Mas o Xubuntu e o Lubuntu são mais leves.
<Splankiss> vou baixar e tentar Daekdroom
<Splankiss> muito obrigado pelas info !!
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~$ uname -na
<al4nc4ds> Linux laptop 3.2.0-18-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 2 20:02:50 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<al4nc4ds> Ubuntu precise (development branch) \n \l
<al4nc4ds> very nice studio lxde
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<ivanbajr> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 12.04 em virtualbox
<ivanbajr> e aparece a seguinte mensagem
<ivanbajr> "this kernel reguires the following features not presente on the cpu"
<ivanbajr> como instalar o ubuntun 12.04 em virtualbox com o ubuntu 11.10
<al4nc4ds> ivanbajr: http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/Erro-ao-instalar-beta-do-Ubuntu-12-04-td4543624.html
<ivanbajr> Para o erro clique com o botão direito na máquina desligada e vá em configurações. No item Sistema você vai na aba - Processador e habilita a opção mais de baixo, "Habilitar PAE/NX".
<ivanbajr> Muito grato
<ivanbajr> deu certo
<ivanbajr> Valeu al4nc4ds
<ivanbajr> Estou instalando o 12.04 beta 1
<patrick_> boa noite
<ivanbajr> boa
<L88os1> boa
<ivanbajr> instalando o ubuntu 12.04 beta 1
<ivanbajr> copiando arquivos
<ivanbajr> até agora sem problemas
<L88os1> legal
<patrick_> eu testei o 12.04
<L88os1> tentei achar bugs mas não achei muitos.
<patrick_> e nao curti n
<L88os1> porque?
<al4nc4ds> ivanbajr: :) fmz
<patrick_> muito pesado
<al4nc4ds> patrick_: instala o ubuntu studio 12.04
<ivanbajr> Quando esta na alfa instalei em meu micro
<patrick_> requer muita coisa pra que funcione legal
<ivanbajr> mas deu problema na nautilus
<al4nc4ds> xfce owna
<L88os1> eu achei leve
<patrick_> xfce owna mesmo
<ivanbajr> vamos ver agora com o beta 1
<L88os1> gostei do 12.04
<al4nc4ds> L88os1: do unity?
<L88os1> "do unity?" o que você quer perguntar?
<ivanbajr> ainda copiando arquivos
<ivanbajr> ???
<ivanbajr> Sempre pergunto algo
<ivanbajr> Tem como mudar de forma simples as cores do plano de fundo das pasta?
<ivanbajr> Sei que com o ubuntu 10 era muito simples.
<ivanbajr> Mas com o 11.10 este procedimento foi retirado.
<L88os1> não sei informar isso
<ivanbajr> E sempre gostei de colocar padrões distintos nas pastas por assunto
<al4nc4ds> 00:31 < L88os1> gostei do 12.04
<al4nc4ds> 00:31 < al4nc4ds> L88os1: do unity?
<ivanbajr> Uma outra coisa colocar um papel de parede animado na area de trabalho
<ivanbajr> como uma sequencia de fotos
<L88os1> alnc4ds: de tudo do 12.04, unity, tudo. estou ansioso para usar o 12.04 final
<L88os1> alias você já responderam a pesquisa da canonical?
<ivanbajr> sem utilizar programas de terceiros
<L88os1> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/pesquisa-oficial-usuarios-ubuntu.html
<L88os1> apreveitem e leiam as noticias do www.ubuntubrsc.com
<ivanbajr> Estou responde a pesquisa da canonical.
<L88os1> tem alguém de SP aqui no chat?
<L88os1> que participa do time regional de SP?
<ivanbajr> instalando pacotes de idioma
<MarconM> patrick_, \o
<MarconM> menina =)
<ivanbajr> Configurando o hardware
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> oi menina
<ivanbajr> executando updade-grub
<ivanbajr> removendo os pacotes extras
<ivanbajr> instalando o sistema
<al4nc4ds> ivanbajr: very slow =X
<ivanbajr> Instalação terminada
<L88os1> só testar e relatar bugs, se achar.
<ivanbajr> ok
<hatoon> bom dia
<hatoon> existe muita discussão e controversia com relação a unity e hud né pessoal
<hatoon> chegaram a algum denominador comum
<omelete> hud?
<omelete> tem até isso agora
<Ubuntero> hatoon, o que você chamaria de denominador comum?
<jpaulo7> estou testando o 12.04 e estou gostando da opção de digitar o item de menu com o HUD
<hatoon> [Ubuntero]: se ja chegaram a um bom senso
<hatoon> q todo laçamento a comunidade reclama
<jpaulo7> é muito prático e rápido porque geralmente usamos determinados atalhos dos menus
<jpaulo7> e quando eu quero visualizar os menus basta pressionar F10
<hatoon> eu estou usando ubuntu so pq dou aulas com ele
<hatoon> sermpre usei debian
<hatoon> estava vendo na net alguam coisa
<hatoon> e tem muita reclamação com essa tal de unity
<hatoon> e hud
<hatoon> para mim tanto faz
<hatoon> linux e linux
<al4nc4ds> hatoon por isso q curto o xfce
<hatoon> [al4nc4ds]: sim
<al4nc4ds> ubuntu studio 12.04 b1 xfce 4.8 x64 ta d+
<hatoon> eu uso unity sem pro
<al4nc4ds> nesse novo?
<ronnankde> eai pessoal
<ronnankde> alguem sabe instalar o kernel-pf?
<ronankde> :q
<hatoon> sim no novo
<hatoon> eu estou usando 12.04
<hatoon> sempre gosto de acompanhar a tecnologia de ponta
<hatoon> xfce
<hatoon> intererssante
<hatoon> eu so uso kde e gnome al4nc4ds
<al4nc4ds> fmz... kde pra mim e so no suse ms so curto .deb
<al4nc4ds> hatoon depois da noticia do kubuntu
<al4nc4ds> e insatisfacao do unity
<al4nc4ds> creio que haverá um aumento de users com o xfce 12.04
<hatoon> espero que sim pela sua propaganda
<hatoon> rsr
<al4nc4ds> conto com isso
<al4nc4ds> rs
<hatoon> eu to usando a unity sem pros
<hatoon> para mim e legal
<al4nc4ds> ubuntu studio linux para humanos criativos
<hatoon> a ideia dos caras e sempre melhorar
<al4nc4ds> hatoon estava usando o 10.04.4 pois curto o gnome 2.3
<al4nc4ds> ae migrei pois o 10.04.4 studio deu um problema para instalar no netbook aki
<hatoon> pq não usa o gnome 3
<al4nc4ds> ja usei
<al4nc4ds> curti n
<hatoon> a a
<hatoon> ta
<al4nc4ds> aparencia de tablet
<hatoon> rsrs
<al4nc4ds> ja basta eu com meu galaxy tab
<hatoon> sim
<al4nc4ds> hatoon tu curte android?
<hatoon> sim
<al4nc4ds> tem algum device?
<hatoon> n
<al4nc4ds> hatoon tem um projeto ae android-x86
<al4nc4ds> q tu instala na vm
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<hatoon> bom dia tiagoscd
<hatoon> n conhecia
<al4nc4ds> dia
<tiagoscd> :)
<al4nc4ds> e um projeto da china
<hatoon> rsrs
<hatoon> to indo valeu
<megalinux> oiiiii[
<darouca> Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda em uma placa de rede MyhMax no Ubuntu?
<darouca> Não consigo fazer ela subir na máquina em ferrando>>>
<barna> darouca, kra eu num manjo quase nada! mas posso te ajudar a pesquisar etc......
<barna> darouca, vc ja sabe o modelo do chipset dela etc????
<MarconM> darouca, e ae rapz
<darouca> Então, aqui está mostrando só uma... RTL-8139
<darouca> Mas não sei se é essa...
<barna> darouca, com lspci?
<darouca> sim...
<darouca> Acredito que a outra placa não esteja mais na lista...
<darouca> Pois ela morreu,,,
<barna> ok!
<barna> vc ja deu uma googada pra ver se tem algo falando a respeito?
<darouca> Já vi algumas coisas,,, Mas não rolou... :S
<barna> darouca, da esse comando no terminal e me cola a resposta aki! cola toda a linha de resposta!
<barna> lspci | grep Ethernet
<darouca> Vamos lá...
<darouca> Intel Corporation 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection
<darouca> E a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<barna> massa!
<darouca> A que eu instalei foi a segunda
<barna> xa googar!
<barna> a intel é on?
<darouca> sim
<darouca> Mas foi pro saco
<barna> ok
<barna> qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<darouca> 11.04
<barna> vc é corajoso! hehehehehe
<darouca> hahahahahahahahahhaa
<darouca> Por que?
<barna> darouca, o OS mais bugado q ja vi na vida!
<barna> darouca, ja tentou isso?
<barna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092687
<MarceloVaz> salve
<darouca> vou olhar
<barna> MarceloVaz, salve
<barna> darouca, tem esse tb! https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18140
<MarceloVaz> véi
<barna> darouca, nos dois caso eles resolveram o problema!
<MarceloVaz> to tomando um pau pro iptables
<MarceloVaz> quero liberar a 3389 pra qualquer destino
<MarceloVaz> inseri la no forward essa regra
<MarceloVaz> $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT -p tcp --dport 3389 -d $REDE_EXT -s $REDE_INT
<MarceloVaz> precisa mais alguma coisa ?
<barna> ixi ai vc falou grego pra mim!
<barna> ja volto!
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai pra dar um helpis?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<darouca> Vou retirar o cabo do note pra testar direto... Já volto
<JK3> #ubuntu-br-loco
<jrockenbach> todo mundo off?
<tiagoscd> Pessoal, daqui a 20 minutos começa o Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil no #ubuntu-br-loco ;) Participem!
<MarceloVaz> alguem on pra dar uma mãozinha com iptables?
<MarceloVaz> to sofrendo pra liberar a 3389 pra rua
<MarceloVaz> =[
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha, blz?
<patrick_> opa, blz
<tiagoscd> Pessoal, está rolando a seção de Documentação no Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil no #ubuntu-br-loco ;) Participem!
<tiagoscd> Está rolando a seção de Documentação no Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil no #ubuntu-br-loco ;) Participem!
<tiagoscd> Já já começa a seção Empacotamento no Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil no #ubuntu-br-loco ;) Participem!
<L88os1> aviso: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam.html
<Ursinha> || Ubuntu Global Jam Brasil em #ubuntu-br-loco - Agora: Empacotamento || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu Global Jam Brasil em #ubuntu-br-loco - Agora: Empacotamento || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Ricardoooo> pessoal ggostaria de saber se alguem sabe de algum programa tipo do corel para ubuntu
<Daekdroom> Ricardoooo, inkscape é o mais próximo
<Ricardoooo> Daekdroom, obrigado
<tiagoscd> Está rolando a sessão de Empacotamento no Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil no #ubuntu-br-loco ;) Participem!
<cafrj> quit
<cafrj> boa tarde a todos!
<alvaro> Algum usuário, poderia me explicar se um add-on do Firefox chamado "donotrackplus" realmente cumpre o que promete em termos de evitar o rastreamento online?
<JulinBM> boa tarde!
<JulinBM> alguem sabe me dizer como usar o teclado multimidia no amarok?
<alvaro> Ninguem usa esse add-on, do firefox?
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal
<sLevin> alguém pode me falar como eu tiro o Ubuntu One...
<sLevin> ???????????????????
<sLevin> essa aplicação sempre abre uma janela de tipo "bacKUp" sei lá... e eu n uso e acho muito chato!!!
<sLevin> como removo o ubuntu One com o terminal ???
<patrick_> boa noite
<MarconM> sLevin, oi
<MarconM> sLevin, sudo ap-get remove $pacote
<MarconM> sLevin, sudo apt-get remove $pacote
<sLevin> Valeu brow
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai pra dar uma maozinha com iptables? ;)
<Mylena> Olá !
<Mylena> Alguem sabe se o Linux é um sistema operacional de rede ou um SO distribuido?
<MarconM> Mylena, ?
<MarconM> como assim
<Mylena> Assim, eu toh lendo sobre SO, e não sei se  o Linux eh um SO de rede ou distribuido
<MarconM> Mylena, Linux é o OS assim como windows
<MarconM> usando tanto para servidor como para desktop
<MarconM> existem varias distribuições .... ubuntu é uma delas
<Mylena> pra mim, ele pode ser as duas coisas, porque sei que ele suporta multithreads (n sei se eh assim que se escreve) ou com máquinas standalone
<MarconM> Mylena, agora por exemplo ... eu uso openbsd como desktop
<MarconM> =)
<Mylena> hum
<[kernel]> como assim SO de rede?
<patrick_> se pode ser usado em servidor Mylena?
<al4nc4ds> o0
<[kernel]> pode ser usando de ambas formas
<[kernel]> ;P
<Mylena> eh?como?
<al4nc4ds> Mylena: Android por exemplo tem o kernel(coracao do sistema) Linux
<al4nc4ds> e esta presente em varios dispositivos portateis
<al4nc4ds> ex tablets, smartphones, relogios etc...
<[kernel]> al4nc4ds, relogio?
<[kernel]> vou comprar um desses pra mimi
<[kernel]> iauheiehiauhehui
<[kernel]> relogio do james bond
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mylena> sim sim, o Linux tem grande versatilidade, principalmente em sistemas embarcados al4nc4ds
<MarceloVaz> froids
<MarceloVaz> maldito iptables
<MarceloVaz> nem no chan da porcaria ninguem ajuda
<[kernel]> :\
<[kernel]> google it.
<Mylena> vc tah com problemas com iptables?
<MarceloVaz> preciso liberar a 3389 para a lan, indo pra qualquer destino
<MarceloVaz> no meu foward tenho regras neste molde
<MarceloVaz> $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -j ACCEPT -p tcp --dport 587 -d $REDE_EXTERNA -s $REDE_INTERNA
<MarceloVaz> q funcionam, mas com a 3389 n tá rolando
<MarceloVaz> [kernel] google pessoal so fala em DNAT
<MarceloVaz> meu problema é saida
<[kernel]> tudo tem no google
<[kernel]> basta saber procuraar.
<MarceloVaz> então acha pra mim
<[kernel]> ;P
<MarceloVaz> pq nao encontro
<jpaulo7> MarceloVaz, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Squid-Iptables/liberar-porta-3389-terminal-server-1
<MarceloVaz> jpaulo7 passei por esta dica de manha
<MarceloVaz> n resolveu meu problema
<jpaulo7> ok
<ElDeablo> Boa noite!
#ubuntu-br 2012-03-11
<al4nc4ds> olá senhores fantasmas, alguem usa vmare em .deb por aqui?
<raserafim> olá
<al4nc4ds> raserafim, opa
<Pikkachu> oi, alguém usa NET Virtua e já teve problemas pra conectar no IRC?
<patrick_> eu nunca tive
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> onde tem o código de conduta em português?
<L88os> estou tendo problemas para publicar minha chave gpg no LP alguém pode ajudar?
<silfar> bom dia pessoal
<silfar> tenho uma vm com virtualbox rodando xp, em modo bridge, eu consigo pingar na vm , mas a vm não pinga no host, alguem pod eme dar uma luz ?
<LenaReis> Alguem sabe um canal sobre LTSP aqui no irc?
<iLogical> eu tenho esse problema no debian de a tela ficar preta e o pc ficar irresponsivo, nem a luz do teclado acende... agora fui tentar instalar o ubuntu, toda vez que preencho a senha da wireless a tela fica preta
<iLogical> o que fazer para instalar o ubuntu?
<guilherme66> Alguém é usuário do software bíblico Xiphos?
<Rodrigo> Back: Voltei
<ronankde> pessoal instalai o kde agora quero saber como dar um unlock automatico no gnome-keyring
<ronankde> instalei
<ronankde> já procurei bastante mas nada completo
<Rodrigo> cri cri cri cri...
<ronankde> Olá! olá.. olá.. olá..
<ronankde> tem alguem ai..  ai.. ai..
<guilherme66> Oi ronankde
<Rodrigo> Tem sim!! Também tive essa duvida de que não tivesse ninguem!
<guilherme66> Rodrigo, sua versão do ubuntu, qual é?
<guilherme66> Estou com uns bugs no 11.10
<Rodrigo> Alguem sabe qual é o canal do Globam Jam?
<guilherme66> Não sei o que é isso
<Rodrigo> Ubuntu 11.10, mas estou usando Windows, meu PC tá na assistencia tecnica, mas pode dizer!
<guilherme66> Cara, quando estou usando o ubuntu 11.10, às vezes ele troca de tema "do nada" e coloca um com ícones azuis e cinzas
<guilherme66> Não atualizei ainda, será que pode ser isso? Ou é outra coisa?
<Rodrigo> Meu Ubuntu 10.10 tambem teve isso, eu reinstalei e nunca mais aconteceu, tenta reinstalar ele!
<guilherme66> Reinstalar?
<guilherme66> Conservando a pasta home?
<Rodrigo> Sim!
<guilherme66> Ok
<Rodrigo> Ou fazendo outra partição!
<Rodrigo> =)
<guilherme66> Rodrigo, recentemente foi lançada a versão do software bíblico Xiphos 3.1.5 e estou enfrentando grandes problemas
<guilherme66> Você conhece este software bíblico?
<Rodrigo> Cara, não conheço não, mas já ouvi falar.
<guilherme66> Ok, obrigado mesmo assim
<Rodrigo> De nada
<Catharina> oi oi, boa tarde a todos
<Catharina> sou nova no linux e tenho algumas dúvidsa
<Catharina> dúvidas*
<Catharina> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<guilherme66> Sim
<guilherme66> Diga Catharina
<Catharina> oi guilherme, tudo bem?
<guilherme66> Tudo bem
<Catharina> bom, eu peguei o guia foca gnu/linux iniciante pra estudar sobre linux
<guilherme66> Ok
<Catharina> e nele fala sobre terminais virtuais
<guilherme66> Prossiga
<Catharina> diz que 'no gnu/linux, em modo texto, voce pode acessar outros terminais virtuais segurando a tecla ALT e pressionando F1 a F6.'
<Catharina> isso quer dizer que posso ter 6 terminais funcionando ao mesmo tempo?
<guilherme66> Sinceramente, não entendo deste assunto, não poderei lhe ajudar nisto
<Catharina> hum, td bem
<Catharina> sem problemas =D
<guilherme66> Qual versão do ubuntu você usa?
<Catharina> 10.04
<Catharina> vc usa qual?
<guilherme66> Não se deu bem com a 11.10?
<guilherme66> O meu caso é um pouco absurdo
<guilherme66> Eu usava a versão 10.04 que, ao meu ver, é muito estável
<Catharina> estável como?
<Catharina> um amigo meu disse pra eu n atualizar
<Catharina> aí fiquei com a 10.04 que, ate agora, me satisfaz
<guilherme66> Fui inventar de mudar para a 11.10 há uns 3 meses, tive problemas com gráficos e o software bíblico Xiphos
<guilherme66> Voltei para a 10.04
<guilherme66> E agora voltei para o 11.10, mas, estou com vários problemas, inclusive no mesmo software bíblico
<guilherme66> Creio que já já irei voltar
<Catharina> e a 12?
<guilherme66> Estável em relação a pequenos problemas
<Catharina> hum, entendo
<guilherme66> Estou com um problema no Ubuntu 11.10 que ele altera sozinho o tema
<guilherme66> Deixando o nautilus com o tema padrão antigo
<Catharina> =/
<guilherme66> Espero em Deus que a 12.04 resolva meus problemas
<Catharina> eu ainda sou mt iniciante no linux, foi um amigo meu q instalou no meu note
<Catharina> então prefiro aprender na 10.04 e dps ir atualizando
<guilherme66> Já uso o Ubuntu há 1 ano
<guilherme66> Gostei mesmo foi do Lucid Lynx (10.04)
<guilherme66> O que tem achado do Ubuntu Catharina?
<guilherme66> Eu me prendia ao Windows pela suíte da Adobe
<guilherme66> Mas confesso que ao conhecer Gimp, Scribus e Inkscape não tive motivos para continuar no Windows
<guilherme66> Também tinha um ótimo software bíblico no windows, mas encontrei um bastante produtivo no Ubuntu, o que também favoreceu a minha vinda à liberdade
<Catharina> eu ainda tenho o windows para trabalhos de faculdade
<Catharina> gosto do linux, é simples, prático e atende ao que preciso
<guilherme66> Trabalhos da faculdade?
<Catharina> facil de mexer tb
<Catharina> é, faço faculdade de fisioterapia e os computadores de lá não leem nada que faço no linux
<guilherme66> Quando você diz nada, diz editores de texto?
<guilherme66> Lucio
<guilherme66> Qual versão do ubuntu você usa?
<Catharina> isso
<luciotbc> Oi oi hoje n?o estou usando Ubuntu
<luciotbc> s? entrei aqui de curioso mesmo
<luciotbc> e vc's usam qual?
<luciotbc> j? est?o usando o beta do 12.04
<guilherme66> 11.10 com problemas
<luciotbc> =/
<luciotbc> mas o 11.10 era para j? estar redondo a esta altura do campeonato
<luciotbc> qq est? acontecendo
<Catharina> 10.04
<pauloolhos> Ola a todos
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui é conhecedor do software BACULA
<pauloolhos> ?
<guilherme66> Conheço
<Catharina> nao conheço
<guilherme66> Lucio
<guilherme66> O tema altera sozinho
<guilherme66> Creio que seja por não ter atualizado até a última gota, farei isto amanhã
<pauloolhos> O que voce acha desse software?
<luciotbc> ? sempre bom manter atualizado
<guilherme66> Lucio, como está o Precisa Pangolin?
<Rodrigo> Alguem sabe me dizer como o Globam Jam Brazil?
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, o que quer saber sobre o global jam brazil?
<luciotbc> quit
<Rodrigo> Ubuntero, so quer saber como foi, já que não pude participar por falta de Internet!
<pauloolhos> oii
<Rodrigo> Ubuntero, você é aquele site famoso sobre Linux?
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, se é famoso não sei, mas sou o mantenedor do site ubuntero.com.br
<guilherme66> Ubuntero, estou com uns problemas no Ubuntu 11.10, pode tentar me ajudar?
<Rodrigo> Olha, parabens pelo site, muito bom!
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, o global jam foi até o empacotamento, mas foi bem legal
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, mas vai ter outro evento para terminar o que não deu para finalizar
<aprendiz> boas
<Ubuntero> guilherme66, diga o seu problema
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, uma galera gostou da parte de documentação e já começou a trabalhar ontem mesmo
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, e muito obrigado pelo elogio para o site
<guilherme66> Ubuntero, estou usando o ubuntu 11.10 e do nada ele muda a aparência
<guilherme66> Voltando a um tema padrão antigo, e somente é resolvido quando reinicio o computador
<Rodrigo> Poxa, já adiantaram muito trabalho!
<guilherme66> Confesso que já instalei duas vezes o Ubuntu 11.10 e ele apresenta o mesmo problema
<guilherme66> Não está atualizado até o talo
<guilherme66> O que você me diz?
<Ubuntero> guilherme66, já enfrentei esse tipo de problema em um note com vga ATI
<Rodrigo> Ubuntero, de nada!
<Ubuntero> guilherme66, para mim acontecia quando eu utilizava o driver proprietario, sem ele ficava normal
<Catharina> gente o que é usuário root?
<guilherme66> Ubuntero
<guilherme66> O que devo fazer?
<guilherme66> Desculpe a demora
<Ubuntero> Catharina, é o usuário com direitos de administrador do sistema
<Catharina> então no meu caso eu sou root por ter acesso a isso no meu ubuntu?
<Ubuntero> Catharina, não, este usuário é desabilitado por padrão
<Catharina> como assim?
<Ubuntero> Catharina, quando voce precisa usar os privilegios de root voce deve usar o comando sudo na frente do comando que quer usar
<Ubuntero> Catharina, no caso da interface grafica voce usa gksu antes do que quer executar
<Ubuntero> guilherme66, não achei uma solução, vou ficar te devendo
<Catharina> hum, entendi
<pauloolhos> oi
<Catharina> é que sou iniciante no linux
<Catharina> rs
<Catharina> entendo bem pouco, to aprendendo ainda =D
<Ubuntero> Catharina, é para maior segurança, como o usuário root pode tudo, melhor só usar quando precisar
<Catharina> Ubuntero, entendi =]
<Catharina> Ubuntero, voce tem gtalk?
<Ubuntero> Catharina, se usar com o sudo ou gksu, só o programa vai ter essa permissão
<Ubuntero> Catharina, tenho, apenas não misturo com a ajuda que dou aqui
<Catharina> Ubuntero, tudo bem entao, entendo
<Catharina> Ubuntero, me tira outra dúvida então
<Catharina> o que é kernel? leio muito, mas não sei sua definição
<Ubuntero> Catharina, kernel é o centro do sistema, o linux na verdade é o kernel
<Ubuntero> Catharina, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(n%C3%BAcleo)
<Ubuntero> Catharina, acho que fica melhor para endender
<Rodrigo> Ubuntero, quando vai ser a continuação do Global Jam Brazil?
<Catharina> certo
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, tem que ver com o loco, eu tive que sair um pouco antes do final
<aprendiz> Catherina, o kernel é o código fonte do linux. ou melhor, é o código de qualker sistema operativo
<Rodrigo> Ok!
<Catharina> Ubuntero, em diretórios... qual a diferença entre o /mnt e /tmp, se ambos são temporarios?
<Ubuntero> Catharina, mnt é onde um pendrive, cd e qualquer outro dispositivo removivel é montado
<Ubuntero> Catharina, /tmp é temporario e é esvaziado a cada reinicio do sistema
<Catharina> hum, entendi, obrigada
<Ubuntero> Catharina, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/11/estrutura-de-diretorios-linux/ para entender toda a estrutura de diretórios
<Catharina> entao, qualquer arquivo que estiver em /tmp é perdido com o reinicio?
<Ubuntero> Catharina, sim
<Catharina> entendi
<Rodrigo> Outra duvida, podem me responder porque o tão amado Linux ainda não entrou na era dos instaladores .EXE? Uma duvida dsde que eu uso Linux, Alguem pode me responder?
<Catharina> e /sys? (nao tem no link que me mandou)
<Ubuntero> Rodrigo, .deb você dá um duplo clique nele, clica no botão instalar e digita sua senha, muito mais simples do que dar vários next, next, next, next, next, finish
<Ubuntero> Catharina, o /sys tem alguns módulos do kernel
<pauloolhos> O que vocês acham do bacula?
<liberie> interessante
<liberie> mas depende de caso a caso o que voce precisa
<Rodrigo> Ubuntero, verdade
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<tiagoscd> Boa tarde pessoal
<tiagoscd> Os logs do Ubuntu Global Jam de ontem
<tiagoscd> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Eventos/GlobalJamBrazil/Logs/
<Ubuntero> tiagoscd, opa
<tiagoscd> Existe alguns problemas de codificação, mas o Ayrton estará resolvendo em breve
<tiagoscd> Ubuntero, :)
<MarceloVaz> Patricia :D
<MarceloVaz> recomenda algum componente pro joomla para gerencia de arquivos ?
<MarceloVaz> tipo, usuários enviam arquivos, grupo x fica responsavel por aprovar, grupo y pode baixar, editar e subir novamente
<Rodrigo> Alguem sabe algum canal de chat daqui que fala sobre a MTV Brasil?
<L88os1> tiagoscd: como faço para ver o histórico do Global Jam ?
<tiagoscd> L88os1, um minuto
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || Log do Global Jam (10/03): http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Eventos/GlobalJam
<tiagoscd> L88os1, pronto, está no tópico do canal :)
<tiagoscd> ops, ele cortou um pedaço do link
<tiagoscd> wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Eventos/GlobalJamBrazil/Logs/
<L88os1> percebi
<L88os1> ok
<L88os1> consegui
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar! || Versão estável: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Log do Global Jam (10/03): http://bit.ly/xobVbF || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<tiagoscd> pronto
<Rodrigo> agora ficou melhor
<L88os1> tiagoscd: sabe como faço para mudar meu nick aqui do IRC?
<tiagoscd> basta digitar: /nick NICK_DESEJADO
<Rodrigo> tiagoscd, tenho um problema no meu Ubuntu 11.10 no meu monitor
<Rodrigo> quando eu ligo meu computador, ele fica 800x600
<Rodrigo> muito pequeno, o que eu faço?
<L88os1> ok valeu
<L88os1> Rodrigo instalou os drivers proprietarios?
<Rodrigo> Como assim?
<tiagoscd> Rodrigo, qual sua placa de vídeo? (pra pegar o modelo, só digitar no terminal: lspci | grep -i vga)
<L88os1> vai em drivers adicionais, lá no dash.
<Rodrigo> Vou ver, um momento!
<Rodrigo> tiagoscd, o terminal me deu o seguinte: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller> Intel Corporation 82945/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<tiagoscd> Rodrigo,  tá, antes de mais nada, você já foi no item Telas, nas Configurações do sistema, para tentar alterar a resolução?
<Rodrigo> tiagoscd, já fui sim, e lá só tem as opções 800x600 e 1024x768, e a tela normal do meu computador é de 1440x900!
<L88os1> Rodrigo: tentou fazer o que falei?
<tiagoscd> Rodrigo, testa a sugestão do L88os1, afinal muitas vezes o driver proprietário está disponível
<Rodrigo> Como assim instalar os drivers proprietarios?
<tiagoscd> tenho que dar uma saída agora, mas creio que o L88os1 possa continuar lhe ajudando :)
<Rodrigo> ok, tiagoscd, obrigado pela dica!
<tiagoscd> Rodrigo, :)
<tiagoscd> qualquer coisa mais tarde eu volto
<tiagoscd> até mais
<Rodrigo> Mito Obrigado!
<Rodrigo> L880s1, me explica como é esse negocio de instalar drivers proprietarios?
<L88os1> é assim, algumas placas de vídeo precisam instalar o driver proprietário (driver feito pela própria fabricante)
<L88os1> o que você tem que fazer é clicar no dash (aquele logo do ubuntu) e começar a digitar Drivers proprietários. abre o programa e ele vai verificar se falta algum driver de vídeo.
<L88os1> desculpa
<L88os1> Drivers adicionais
<L88os1> vou ter que sair, mas tenho certeza que assim você vai conseguir
<Rodrigo> ok!
<Rodrigo> Vlw pela grande dica!
<MarconM> boa tarde
<al4nc4ds> alguem poderia testar se no 11.04 ou 11.10 ta rulando? --- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/96362383/wine1.4-amd64_1.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<italo> ola tem alguem ai
<italo> ola tem alguem ai
<italo> ?
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<guilherme66> Boa tarde
<L88os> boa tarde
<Doomtron> ai, eu não estou conseguindo acessar alguns sites, o estranho é que eu só não consigo aqui em casa
<Doomtron> porém os outros computadores da rede conseguem
<Doomtron> alguem ja teve algum problema parecido ?
<guilherme66> Doomtron, como assim não está conseguindo acessar alguns sites
<guilherme66> Já verificou outros navegadores (ao menos dois ou três), seus plugins e etc
<guilherme66> ?
<L88os> Doomtron: que mensagem aparece? de mais detalhes.
<Doomtron_> guilherme66: Sim
<guilherme66> Conforme o amigo L88os disse, dê mais detalhes
<Doomtron> guilherme66: ja tentei vários browsers, se eu uso a internet em outro local, acessa os sites normalmente, tipo facebook e youtube, porém se eu acesso em casa, estes sites não entram, além de outros
<L88os> Pode ser problema de DNS, mas sem detalhes não podemos saber o que é.
<Doomtron> L88os: ja troquei DNS
<L88os> que mensagem aparece.?
<Doomtron> L88os: da timeour
<Doomtron> timeout*
<L88os> que DNS você colocou?
<L88os> use esse aqui: 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<Doomtron> ok, guenta ai
<Doomtron> L88os: não adianto
<L88os> aparece somente timeout?
<Doomtron> L88os: A conexão para o servidor foi reiniciada durante o carregamento da página.
<L88os> Não sei o que pode ser. infelizmente.
<Doomtron> blz
<L88os> talvez você consiga solução no site vivaolinux.com.br
<L88os> entre no forum e crie um tópico com seu problema, sempre consigo ajuda por lá
<Doomtron> vlw
<L88os> boa sorte
<Rodrigo> Algum de vocês sabe como e o NickName do Julian Fernandes?
<Rodrigo> Algum de vocês sabe como é o NickName do Julian Fernandes?
<Rodrigo> Algum de vocês sabe como e o NickName do Julian Fernandes?
<Rodrigo> Algum de vocês sabe como é o NickName do Julian Fernandes?
<Rodrigo> algum de voces sabe o nick name do Julian Fernandes?
<Rodrigo> algum de voces sabe o nick name do Julian Fernandes?
<mriccardo> blz rodrigo > https://launchpad.net/~julianfern
<Rodrigo> blz!
<Rodrigo> Obrigado pela Informação!
<lorenzo> O que é o ~ depois de alguns arquivos quando se dá um 'ls' no terminal?
<mriccardo> lorenzo se forem arquivos de texto é um tipo de backup e/ou uma copia antes da edição
<mriccardo> nem percebi que tinha saido lol
<mriccardo> :)
<renan> Boa noite.. estou com um problema no meu zoneminder.. alguem pode me ajudar?
<claudio_renan> boa noite!
<claudio_renan> estou com um problema com o meu zoneminder.. alguem pode me ajudar
<claudio_> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-04
<Guest67535> oi
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja instalou o dradis?
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite a todos! Alguém aqui está envolvido no wiki?
<xGrind> mostrando Ubuntu na Globo
<Space-Daface> xGrind: passou ou vai passar
<xGrind> Space-Daface, passou
<Space-Daface> hum
<Space-Daface> vacilei
<Space-Daface> xGrind: vacilei
<xGrind> mostrou algumas escolas que estão usando tablet na sala de aula. dai teve um tiozão especialista em TI explicando algumas coisas, e vários pcs com Ubuntu atras dele
<Space-Daface> xGrind: vc conhece o dradis
<xGrind> e nos pcs da criançada
<xGrind> q isso?
<kayo> é
<Space-Daface> a minha mae falou aqui
<Space-Daface> passou
<Space-Daface> os orgaos federal estadual estao adotando o sistema linux
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, Space-Daface deve ter gravação do programa da Globo. Era o que, Fantástico?
<Space-Daface> hum
<Space-Daface> vo olhar
<AlexandreMBM> Space-Daface, tem notícia em site governamental?
<Space-Daface> acredido que sim
<Space-Daface> ja vi uma reportagem sobre o assunto
<Space-Daface> acho que vir no youtube
<Space-Daface> da uma procurada la
<Space-Daface> alguem ai usa o dradis?
<Space-Daface> eu ja instalei ele aqui mais na hora de carregar ele da um erro
<Space-Daface> rom /usr/local/rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.3-p392/gems/railties-3.2.0/lib/rails/commands.rb:50:in `tap'
<Space-Daface>         from /usr/local/rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.3-p392/gems/railties-3.2.0/lib/rails/commands.rb:50:in `<top (required)>'
<Space-Daface>         from script/rails:39:in `require'
<Space-Daface>         from script/rails:39:in `<main>'
<Space-Daface> alguem ai pode me da uma luz
<Space-Daface> e na hora de carregar o servidor dradis
<Space-Daface> AlexandreMBM: no fantastico
<AlexandreMBM> Space-Daface, valeu. Vou procurar o vídeo pra nós.
<Space-Daface> okay
<Space-Daface> AlexandreMBM: qual e a distri que vc usa
<Space-Daface> to precisando resolver um problema no meu dradis
<Space-Daface> AlexandreMBM: to usando o backtrack 5 r3
<AlexandreMBM> Space-Daface, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (instalada a partir do Live CD, que trouxe o Kernel 3.5 "quantal lts")
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: alias, se queres acompanhar os tests do kernel (LTS em Precise), veja https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/LTS%20HWE/
<Space-Daface> AlexandreMBM: eu gosto do slackware e uso o bracktrack 5
<Space-Daface> e preciso resolver isso no bracktrack 5
<ubuntero> galera, http://g1.globo.com/fantastico/videos/t/edicoes/v/tecnologia-invade-sala-de-aula-da-rocinha-e-muda-processo-de-aprendizado/2438497/
<ubuntero> a matéria onde o ubuntu aparece nos computadores
<celso> sim
<celso> ubuntu puro
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, valeu
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, eu ainda nem tinha começado a procurar
<vitor_> boa noite
<vitor_> quem pode me ajudar eu atualizei o ubuntu 12.10 para a versão 3.5.0.27
<vitor_> e perdi o drive do wireless
<Poca> não existe ubuntu versão 3.5.0.27
<AlexandreMBM> eu vi Windows 8..
<vitor_> o ubuntu é 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> acho que vi Classmates...
<vitor_> mais a atualização de pacotes é 3.5.0.27
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, você quer dizer o kernel
<Poca> essa pode ser a versão do kernel
<Poca> mas não a atualiação de pacotes
<Poca> ~~
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, provavelmente é
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, como você atualizou? qual foi o comando usado?
<vitor_> sim
<vitor_> apt-get upgrade dist
<vitor_> alguma coisa
<odra> "sudo apt-get purge kernel" fico pensando: sera que isso faz alguma coisa?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<odra> Boa noite samurai.
<samurai_black> Alguem poderia me informar quando sair o Beta do Ubuntu 13.04?
<samurai_black> *sai
<AlexandreMBM> sim, aos 5min12s aprox. eu vejo uma estante cheia de Classmates
<odra> AlexandreMBM: Quer dizer colegas de classe? :p
<AlexandreMBM> odra, será que faz alguma coisa boa?
<vitor_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> odra, notebooks educacionais com o sistema da Microsoft, no vídeo que disseram aparecia o Ubuntu. Até agora só vi Windows.
<xGrind> Space-Daface, http://g1.globo.com/fantastico/videos/t/edicoes/v/tecnologia-invade-sala-de-aula-da-rocinha-e-muda-processo-de-aprendizado/2438497/
<odra> AlexandreMBM: Vai ver tao usando VM :D
<samurai_black> ?
<odra> xGrind: Eu não sei porque mais com esse titulo na URL eu fico pensando que os aliens estão invadindo
<xGrind> odra, ?
<odra> "technologia-invade-sala-de-aula-da-rocinha"
<ubuntero> samurai_black, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<vitor_> como faço pra escrever aqui com o nick de quem eu quero que veja
<vitor_> ?
<samurai_black> odra: É por que é favela, ai tem que invadir, tendeu...? Essa é logica deles, só acontece se invadirem...
<ubuntero> samurai_black, 28 de março a beta e 25 de abril a final
<AlexandreMBM> sim, a partir do 6min45s aparece Ubuntu, em desktops
<samurai_black> ubuntero: nice, thank you. :)
<odra> Ubuntu chegando no 13.04 e eu aqui no 12.04 ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, alguns cliente autocompletam o  apelidos com TAB
<samurai_black> odra: é nóis mano! :D
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, ok!
<samurai_black> vitor_: to conectado pelo Thunder Bird \o/
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, então como faço, lembra que mais cedo entrei e perguntei como faz pra voltar meu drive wireless
<vitor_> funcionar
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, é interessante usar mesmo, por que tem gente que só olha quando falam assim. Eu mesmo sou um; não fico lendo tudo que rola no canal, toda hora.
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, sim
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, você deu reboot?
<samurai_black> sistematico: boa noite marter. :)
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, entendi, então não consigui funcionar tive que conectar via ethernet
<vitor_> sim
<odra> Ah desisto.
<AlexandreMBM> odra, de que?
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, ai parou de funcionar
<odra> Tentar checar o tamanho de uma imagem na internet
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, paste.ubuntu.org
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, coloca lá o lspci
<vitor_> samurai_black, e é legal? isso ai??
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, coloca também o lsmod
<samurai_black> vitor_: 100% gosto muito, SHOW!
<samurai_black> vitor_: aliás, prefiro ele tanto pra bate papo quanto IRC
<vitor_> samurai_black, é um cliene de e-mail não é?
<samurai_black> yes
<samurai_black> também. :)
<samurai_black> tundo junto e misturado!
<samurai_black> *tudo
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, desculpe-me, o endereço correto é .com
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, paste.ubuntu.com
 * samurai_black vai ver olhardigital.
<odra> Ah, também desisto de start stat num arquivo na internet
<odra> Mto trabalho
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, como faço o post
<vitor_> ?
<odra> de dar stat*
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, acessa paste.ubuntu.com e cola
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, o link que resulta você cola aqui
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, no caso, dois links, um para cada colagem
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, neste caso eu dou print screen ou copio a tela inteira
<sistematico> samurai_black: O que é marter?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, ah! entendi a questão
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, melhor salvar arquivo pra copiar
<AlexandreMBM> assim:
<AlexandreMBM> lsmod > lsmod.txt
<samurai_black> sistematico: sorry, quis dizer master. ;P
<AlexandreMBM> lspci > lspci.txt
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, qual sintax uso?
<odra> vitor_: programa > arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, mas se fosse conseguir simplesmente rolar a tela do terminal, selecionar, e copiar, beleza, faz apenas isso, do terminal mesmo, e cola na página
<odra> Basicamente salva o q seria escrito no terminal em um arquivo
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, ok, isso eu fiz mais, qual sintax uso?
<AlexandreMBM> ah! entendi. texto mesmo
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, pois no site esta perguntando
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, Plain text
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, plain text
<vitor_> ?
<vitor_> ok
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, sim
<odra> Que
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584010/plain/
<odra> vitor_: Já te falei a sintasse disso
<odra> Além disso "Plain text" é um tipo MIME
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, só pra você saber: pode visualizar http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584010/ mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, com linhas numeradas
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, na linha 24 está o wireless
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, a máquina é Dell?
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, é um lenovo g450
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584015/plain/
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, sim a linha 24 é a wireless
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584015/ — sem o "plain/" no final — mostra os números de linha
<vitor_> ok
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, realmente, no lsmod não está parecendo que há módulo (driver) do wireless carregado
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, veja se os dois comando de http://askubuntu.com/questions/239952/ubuntu-12-04-lts-stopped-detecting-bcm4312-on-dell-e6500 funcionam aí
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<AlexandreMBM> sudo modprobe b43
<sistematico> Por que a versão LP-PHY?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, sistematico deu um dica interessante
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, apenas firmware-b43-installer
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Tudo bem que o hardware dele tá como Low Power.
<sistematico> Mais vai que cola.
<sistematico> :P
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, isso que você disse
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, pode tentar os dois
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, se o modprobe funcionar, provavelmente vai estar o resto OK
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, depois, se não der certo, tem essa outra dica: http://www.usefulramblings.org/?page_id=2708
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, que talvez esteja mais clara aqui: www.howopensource.com/2012/05/install-broadcom-sta-b43-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu-12-04-11-10-11-04/
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, leia logo isso, se ainda puder
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, mas o primeiro caminho que lhe dei, do qual permiti-me sair por influencia do sistematico, parece funcionar depois de um reboot (substituindo o modprobe manual, talvez). veja: http://www.1earthadventures.com/2012/06/21/techie-stuff/ubuntu-12-04-and-bcm4312-lp-phy-not-connecting-to-wireless/
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, parece ser exatamente o seu problema
<sistematico> Vou jogar.
<sistematico> Um abraço pro 6.
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, xGrind o Ubuntu apareceu pouquíssimo ali, infelizmente
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, xGrind OLPC perdeu de vez, no Brasil?
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, oq é OLPC?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, um notebook educacional com software livre (mas realmente, nada a ver com Ubuntu)
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, um verde ?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, sim. http://one.laptop.org/
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, acho que ele pegou na África
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, sabia q era ele. fiquei pensando: deve ser o "Um PC para Todos"
<xGrind> mas nao tava encaixando nessa sigla kk
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, tinha escolas brasileiras testando, assim como o classmate (Microsoft)
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, no primeiro que vc me passou o modprope funcionou normal sem erro porém não voltou, porém fala que a rede esta desbilitada por hardware
<xGrind> "Até o final de 2006, o ministério projeta venda de mais de dois milhões de máquinas"
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, você chegou a dar reboot?
<xGrind> ja estamos em 2013 e nada ainda
<xGrind> http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI703619-EI15607,00-Saiba+mais+sobre+o+programa+PC+para+Todos.html
<vitor_> não posso fazer então?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, fazer o que?
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, não dei reboot
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, sim
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, apesar de que acho que não vai resolver
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, posso fazer o reboot?
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: deixa o cara rebootar
<Poca> ele nem tentou reiniciar o networkmanager mesmo
<Poca> vai acabar dando no mesmo
<Poca> reboot aí vitor_
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, se não resolver, você poderá passar ao último link, que acho mais provável de estar respondendo sua questão. Refiro-me ao tutorial com imagens
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, eu não estou impedindo
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, pode dar o reboot
<vitor_> ok
<Space-Daface> actionView::Template::Error (dradis3.js isn't precompiled):
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja viu esse erro na hora de carregar o dradis
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não sei interpretar os teste, ou estou com preguiça mental. deixo isso de lado, confio no critério da equipe do Ubuntu
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, estava concentrado em outras conversas aqui, aparece pouco mas aparece, já me animou
<ubuntero> xGrind, OLPC é a sigla para One Laptop Per Children, um laptop por criança
<xGrind> ubuntero, eu vi no site :D
<xGrind> vlw
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, é um "pacote" bem diferente, o OLPC
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, hardware e software
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, rede mesh para manter conectado
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, dispositivos de manivela ou pedal para recarregar bateria
<xGrind> mas é fraco ne?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, resistência contra impactos
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, acaba se tornando tão diferente ao ponto de se tornar propenso a ser rejeitado
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, mas alguns lugares do mundo precisam de coisas assim
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, lugares na África...
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, ou na amazônia...
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, o governo já quer levar banda larga pra tudo quanto é lugar urbanizado
<xGrind> se for pra usar em escola pra ajudar no ensino, como mostrou no fantastico, seria ótimo
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, mas parece que vão preferir coisas mais comuns, tais como tablets ou classmates
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, velho vcs são os caras
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, deu certo?
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, o drive funcionou
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, kkkk
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, graças ao Poca
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, Poca eu tive que usar a ultima dica que vc me mandou
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, o tutorial em imagens?
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, eu usei a ultima dica sim
<Poca> reiniciar o networkmanager?
<Poca> lol
<vitor_> ai la o ultimo comando foi pra rebootar
<Poca> ah
<Poca> lol
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, $ Sudo apt-get update
<vitor_> $ Sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<vitor_> $ Sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<vitor_> $ Sudo reinicialização
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, ok
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, reboot não reinicialização
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, entendi
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, talvez reiniciar o networkmanager fosse suficiente
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, eu tenho esse firmware em um notebook aqui, tem que reiniciar mesmo o pc mesmo
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, o comando que fez a diferença foi o apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source não foi?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, e tu fica calado?!
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, eu acho que não; mas não sei
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, só vi agora, eu tava em uma reunião sobre o site
<vitor_> nossa velho por que vcs brigam tanto
<vitor_> ?/?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, perceba que apenas lhe direcionei uma pesquisa Google
<vitor_> entendi
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, tem ninguém brigando, é impressão sua
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, kkkkk mais tipo assim estou me familiarizando ainda com o SO
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, nem nos conhecemos direito
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, entendi
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, cara legal
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, como que é vcs são voluntários?
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, ou vcs trampam pra ubuntu-br?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, você assistiu o Global Jam de ontem?
<vitor_> não
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, não sei o que é?
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, eu nem me coloco como voluntário nem trabalho para a Canonical
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, teve um evento ontem muito apropriado para lhe apresentar a comunidade
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, orientar você com essas perguntas aí
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, então o que rola? pois muito legal cara, muito massa tudo isso, vcs foram muito massa comigo e talz me ajudaram pakas
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, vou pegar o link
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, tem videos
<vitor_> AlexandreMBM, ok
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, do blog do ubuntero: http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/02/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013/
<ubuntero> vitor_, os vídeos estarão disponíveis em breve para quem perdeu
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, e do tiagoscd: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, canal com os vídeos: http://www.youtube.com/user/scdtiago
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 - Matutino: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOTFIS-cLC0
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, legal, não tinha visto que ele deixou aberto
<AlexandreMBM> vitor_, Ubuntu Global Jam Brazil 2013 - Vespertino: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqGx_uYbWFw
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, o que, o canal?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, do Youtube?
<ubuntero> AlexandreMBM, é, pensei que estava protegido
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, eu cheguei atrasado, sábado
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, deixei o evento acontecer sem assistir ao vivo
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, estava em sessão XDMCP (remota) sem som
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, assisti na noite do sábado
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, tiagoscd disse que ia editar os vídeos
<tiagoscd> sim pessoal, estou editando os vídeos já
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntero, quando estiver pronto, você pode atualizar seu post
<tiagoscd> se der tempo disponibilizo hoje de madrugada :)
<vitor_> sobre o ubuntu phone ou touch como que é isso?
<vitor_> ja esta disponivel para o xperia mini pro
<vitor_> ?
<tiagoscd> é um sistema operacional para celulares desenvolvido pela Canonical e agora também pela comunidade
<tiagoscd> você pode acompanhar em https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tiagoscd> se seu dispositivo está sendo suportado ou não
<vitor_> tiagoscd, o meu celular não esta na lista
<vitor_> tiagoscd, tem algum formulário pra mim preencher alguma newletters?
<tiagoscd> não, mas você pode acompanhar no canal #ubuntu-touch
<tiagoscd> (somente em inglês)
<andrea___> oi pessoal, estou com um problema. aquele iconezinho de redes disponíveis, pertencente ao network-manager não aparece
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, vai divulgar os vídeos editados como? quero referenciar (linkar) num e-mail que estou redigindo para um grupo do qual participo.
<andrea___> o que eu faço para poder habilitá-lo?
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, fora isso está tudo funcionando OK, inclusive a conexão?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: estou tentando editar com o OpenShot :)
<andrea___> acredito que sim
<andrea___> quando eu vou adicionar conexões
<andrea___> aparece todas as wi-fi disponíveis
<andrea___> e ele retorna resultado no ifconfig e iwconfig
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, acha que vai linká-los no post que já existe, de divulgação do evento?
<andrea___> só o ícone que não aparece
<tiagoscd> provavelmente irei AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, qual é o sistema (distro)?
<andrea___> ubuntu 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/configurando-firewall-basico-ubuntu.html?
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, atualizado ou instalado do zero?
<andrea___> atualizado
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, de qual?
<andrea___> digo, atualizado somente: upgrade e dist-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, ok. então você usou antes um CD de 12.10?
<andrea___> sim, no cd, com live, aparecia, no entanto, depois de várias vezes que tentei instalar e não aparece após a instalação. já testei também com o ubuntu 12.04 e ele tem o mesmo comportamento
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, você está navegando com esse sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, problemas com o openshot?
<andrea___> qual sistema
<andrea___> ?
<andrea___> agora estou no 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, não entendi
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: no post do global jam mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, estou falando com tiagoscd um outro assunto
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, não é esse link que passei?
<andrea___> ok
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: você passou o link de como configurar um firewall
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, estou meio sem ideia para seu problema. quero dizer: as ideias que estou tendo estou descartando
<tiagoscd> andrea___: desculpe me meter, você está usando qual versão?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, desculpe-me
<andrea___> agora estou usando a versão 12.10
<tiagoscd> e o ícone de rede continua não aparecendo?
<andrea___> existe algum comando que permite eu disparar para conectar a um SSID específico? passando o SSID como parâmetro?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, eu quis passar http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013.html
<andrea___> sim, não está aparecendo
<tiagoscd> andrea___: você sabe  usar o terminal? se sim só digitar lá o seguinte comando
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, mas você não disse que funciona, a rede?
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome --reinstall -y
<andrea___> apertei no saída, ao invés do copiar, rsrs
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, por que será que a andrea___  precisaria fazer isso? algum problema conhecido?
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, a instalação é nova?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: por que se não aparece o ícone tem chances do programas sequer estar instalado
<andrea___> sim, instalei há poucas horas
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, de fato, a parte do gnome, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, a partir do Live CD?
<odra> wb samurai
<andrea___> sim, à partir do live
<odra> Ah pera ai eh um samurai...
<odra> okaeri samurai.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, meio estranho um sistema novo assim; eu pensei que poderia ser hardware não detectado, mas ela disse que está tudo funcionando, segundo lembro
<tiagoscd> andrea___: seu sistema está atualizado?
<andrea___> sim
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, acho que ela disse que deu dist-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, deu?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, dist-upgrade pode remover coisas, de fato
<andrea___> sim, upgrade e dist-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mas mesmo assim, um sistema novo, instalação de hoje...
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, você desinstalou coisas?
<andrea___> o estranho é que quando eu instalei antes a versão 12.04 teve esse mesmo comportamento
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, ou mesmo instalou, antes?
<andrea___> não, só instalei. eu acredito que eu desinstalaria se usasse o autoremove
<andrea___> foi assim
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, no 12.04 foi praticamente sem alterar configuração original, se atualizar?
<andrea___> instalei o 12.10
<odra> Qntos upgrades tem entre 12.04 e 13.04?
<andrea___> fiz tudo para deixar ele redondo
<andrea___> daí não apareceu o ícone
<andrea___> então eu instalei a versão 12.04
<andrea___> tb não apareceu
<andrea___> daí eu retornei agora para a 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> odra, acho que tem 12.04, 12.04.1 e 12.04.2; ou só o primeiro e o terceiro (?)
<andrea___> eu usei a 12.04.2
<odra> AlexandreMBM: Ué mas e o 12.10?
<AlexandreMBM> odra, aí tem a linha 12.10...
<odra> Dah pra fazer upgrade direto do 12.04 pra 13.04 qndo lançar?
<andrea___> eu achava que seria problema de driver, pq uso atheros
<AlexandreMBM> odra, não sei a terminologia, mas é outra coisa
<andrea___> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<andrea___> em outras distos deu problema
<tiagoscd> você tem mais de uma placa de rede no seu computador andrea___ ?
<odra> AlexandreMBM: <Versão>.<versão menor>.<patch>.<build> eu acho
<andrea___> algo do tipo: regressão de kernel, não sei exatamente
<andrea___> agora estou usando pelo cabo
<andrea___> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06) <-- essa
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, em paste.ubuntu.com, coloque o resultado de lsmod
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, eu perguntava se o openshot está quebrando?
<AlexandreMBM> * oops, sem o "?"
<andrea___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584218/
<andrea___> aí tem o ifconfig e o lsmod
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, já sabe se os vídeos entrarão o post ou em http://www.ubuntu-br.org/globaljam?
<tiagoscd> nos dois
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, você conecta wireless não?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, não tem algo estranho com o ifconfig de wlan0?
<andrea___> AlexandreMBM: exatamente, eu não consigo conectar wireless pq não aparece aquele iconezinho que indica as conexões disponíveis..
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, está parecendo que o wirelesse está sem módulo (driver) carregado
<loser> esse tal de adroid roda na Vm ???
<loser> *android
<andrea___> AlexandreMBM: como faço para carregar o módulo?
<AlexandreMBM> loser, existe um emulador
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, estou pesquisando seu modelo
<andrea___> :D
<loser> AlexandreMBM: mas da pra baixar o OS ?
<tiagoscd> andrea___: aparentemente está tudo certo no seu ifconfig
<AlexandreMBM> loser, não sei. sei que um emulador permite executar muita coisa
<andrea___> tiagoscd: sim
<AlexandreMBM> loser, alguns minutos, por favor
<loser> AlexandreMBM: mas uma VM ja é um emulador
<AlexandreMBM> loser, eu já instalei android em um virtualbox, mas tem muito mais limitações
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, não se está aí a solução, mas veja:
<AlexandreMBM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836867
<loser> AlexandreMBM: é isso q estou dizendo...
<loser> como faço pra baixer o software ?
<AlexandreMBM> andrea___, outro resultado: http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-atheros-ar9285-ar9287-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1104/
<loser> AlexandreMBM: metasploit nele (:
<AlexandreMBM> loser, não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> loser, trata-se do android-sdk-linux
<AlexandreMBM> loser, é meio grande
<toter> andrea___, outra solução: Compre um dispositivo wireless usb da tp-link…. 50 reais. pronto, problema resolvido
<AlexandreMBM> loser, usei o arquivo android-sdk_r20.0.3-linux.tgz
<AlexandreMBM> toter, é uma ironia?
<AlexandreMBM> toter, estou tentando ajudar; não ajuda muito ficar mudo quando se pode apontar links úteis
<toter> Não… é uma solução mesmo… não estou querendo curtir com vc… Na verdade, comprar um wireless usb é muito mais eficiente
<toter> ela vai ficar dias tentando arrumar isso
<toter> é muito mais rápido comprar  um wireless usb e pronto
<AlexandreMBM> toter, negócio é que já está tarde e estou com sono, senão eu iria mastigar os tutoriais pra ela
<AlexandreMBM> toter, agora acho que não consigo, estou doido pra ir dormir
<AlexandreMBM> toter, propor logo de cara que ela gaste R$ 50,00 é que não vou!
<AlexandreMBM> toter, esse tempo, espero, já passou
<toter> AlexandreMBM: Eu entendo… É que quando esses problemas no Linux aparecem, eu tomo sempre a decisão mais rápida… Quando eu tinha 16 anos eu tinha todo o tempo do mundo para arrumar esses problemas...
<toter> Agora a idade está chegando… Não tenho saco mais para ficar 2 dias tentando arrumar uma placa wireless :)
<andrea> opa
<andrea> consegui
<andrea> sabem qual era o problema?
<toter> Favor ignorem tudo o que eu disse :)
<Poca> nope andrea___
<andrea___> simplesmente eu havia colocado, ou algum bug do sistema ajustou o ícone do networking manager
<andrea___> para nunca aparecer
<andrea___> aí eu coloquei sempre visível
<andrea___> putz
<Poca> LOL
<andrea___> :D
<andrea___> AlexandreMBM e tiagoscd vlw aí pela força
<toter> AlexandreMBM: Tenha uma boa noite
<andrea___> boa noite pessoas
<andrea___> \o
<tiagoscd> andrea___: boa noite :)
<toter> Mulheres e Linux… Combinação perfeita
<AlexandreMBM> toter, tenha um boa noite
<toter> vou nessa antes que eu seja apedrejado até a morte
<toter> t+
<niltonvasques> Olá pessoal!
<niltonvasques> Alguem por ai?
<niltonvasques> to com um probleminha ao rodar o vmware no ubuntu... depois q fiz apt-get upgrade
<niltonvasques> ele nao funciona mais =x
<niltonvasques> resolvi... removi o workstation e instalei o player msmo
<fabiomaca1> Bom dia Galera!!!! um otimo inicio de semana a todos!!!!!
<tiagoscd> fabiomaca1: bom dia :) para ti também
<leo_barros> qual é melhor driver para uma placa ati radeon (notebook) 6480G no ubuntu 12.04, pois quando coloco em modo tela cheia dá uma tela branca.
<leo_barros> já baixei manualmente o driver 9.12, mas vejo que não está 100%
 * leo_barros ajuda
<kernel> quando nao existe o arquivo xorg.conf eu devo olhar as configurações dos dispositivos onde? como keyboard mouse etc..
<alvaro> bom dia
<alvaro> Existe algum programa no Ubuntu, que eu possa ver as configurações do meu pc, como qual placa de video, de rede etc
<kernel> alvaro, lspci
<alvaro> está nos repositorios?
<kernel> é o comando que inspeciona os dispositivos do barramento PCI
<kernel> só digitar ele no terminal
<kernel> sudo lspci
<alvaro> te agradeço
<alvaro> vou tentar :D
<kernel> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
<kernel> para detalhes melhores usa-se o lspci -s codigo -v ou -vv
<kernel> no meu caso ai o codigo é 00:01.0
<kernel> da minha placa VGA
<alvaro> kernel eu queria um que fosse possivel ver a capacidades de cada componente do pc
<kernel> alvaro, achei um otimo para voce
<kernel> estilo Sandra 2001 e Everest para windows
<kernel> alvaro, é o hardinfo
<kernel> http://www.mundolunga.com/2008/12/informaes-sobre-seu-hardware-usando.html
<rcbdesigner> bom dia povo
<alvaro> obrigado kernel é isso mesmo que estou procurando :)
<kernel> rcbdesigner, bom dia rapaz ;)
<rcbdesigner> mannn ... to precisando das fontes do windows para um projeto
<rcbdesigner> fiz um layout para uma lembrancinha no inkscape no pc da minha namorada... upei no dropbox.. qd abri aqui.. as fontes todas desconfiguradas =/
<rcbdesigner> será que tem como importar de uma pasta dem dualboot?
<kernel> se voce tiver acesso ao diretorio que fica as fonts
<kernel> acho que sim
<rcbdesigner> tem... vou até ver aqui se consigo acessar
<rcbdesigner> ta vendo aqui a pasta
<rcbdesigner> kernel,  toda vez que eu copiar e colar uma fonte na pasta fontes... tem que digitar fc-cache -fv ??
<rcbdesigner> ja vi um vídeo aqui
<kernel> rcbdesigner, sim
<kernel> para atualizar o cache das fontes
<rcbdesigner> ok
<rcbdesigner> já saiu o kernel 3.8 para o ubuntu 12.04?
<rcbdesigner> aqui diz que sim.. mas não sei se é confiável http://www.rodrigosiqueira.net/2013/02/como-instalar-kernel-38-estavel-no.html
<rcbdesigner> guigouz, colocou o kernel 3.8 no seu ubutnu?
<Julinux> galera, eu já estou cadastrado no launchpad, agora gostaria de saber como faço pra fazer parte do time de tradução, e como faço para começar a traduzir
<fabiomaca1> Julinux: guenta ai que vou te passar um tutorial que usei que é bem bacana
<fabiomaca1> Julinux: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao/ComoParticipar
<fabiomaca1> segue ai!!!
<Julinux> certo, e outra coisa, eu formatei meu ubuntu e gostaria de saber se preciso fazer todo aquele processo da chave gpg novamente
<Julinux> fabiomaca1, outra coisa, eu formatei meu ubuntu e gostaria de saber se preciso fazer todo aquele processo da chave gpg novamente
<Julinux> o link para assinar a lista do time de tradução ta quebrado
<rcbdesigner> hum.. saiu hj o kernel 3.9
<fabiomaca1> Julinux: se vc não salvou a sua chave, acho que sim, rsrsrsrs
<Julinux> pootz
<Julinux> =x
<Julinux> fabiomaca1, mas será se depois eu tenho que fazer todo aquele processo novamente, inclusive aceitar novamente o código de conduta?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, não, o código é uma identidade digital
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, oops, errei ao me expressar
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, retiro o que eu disse e vou dizer de outra forma
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, você assina o código com uma identidade digital
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, as estória das chaves GPG
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, assina-se o código uma vez; agora, é provável que seja necessário reconfigurar o ambiente de produção para o uso das chaves em atividades colaborativas que precisem delas, para "assinar" as coisas; eu não estou por dentro da prática, mas acredito que a teoria básica é isso que estou colocando
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu não vi ainda documentação ensinando a usar as chaves que não seja para assinar o código, mas certamente há casos
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, presumo que as atividades colaborativas feitas estando-se logado no Launchpad não precisam de qualquer assinatura; o login do Launchpad, por a pessoa já ter assinado (submetido a chave; dizendo de outro modo: assinado digitalmente no Launchpad) por certo já vale como a autenticação digital
<fabiomaca1> AlexandreMBM: será que dá pra recuperar o arquivo fisico pelo Launchpad?? da assinatura??
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca1, não tenho detalhes práticos; eu penso ter compartilhado acima apenas uma teoria básica correta, para tentar fazer compreender o que é o processo de assinar o código de conduta
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca1, eu ainda não assinei o código de conduta
<Julinux> AlexandreMBM, no caso eu desativei a chave que eu tinha adicionado no meu ubuntu velho e to criando uma nova para esse que instalei
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca1, e não tenho pouquíssima prática com criptografia
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, você procurou ver se não tem como aproveitar a chave antiga? entendo que você está criando uma segunda identidade, e eu não faria isso
<SeuMadruga> hggdh, eae
<fabiomaca1> AlexandreMBM: eu entendi, eu assinei e guardei o arquivo digital em meu cloud ... exatamente com o receio de perder ou qualquer coisa parecida, rsrsrsrs relax vou dar uma olhada no launchpad
<Julinux> tipo, mas eu pedir a chave antiga quando formatei meu laptop
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca1, eu quis escrever: "e tenho pouquíssima prática com criptografia"
<Julinux> como eu faço para exportar minha chave?
<SeuMadruga> bom dia
<lelistom> Boa tarde a todos alguém aqui sabe como faço para alterar a senha do meu nick ?
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<Deivan> Gente, estou com um problema assim...  Meu celular, um nokia asha 200 tem um sistema interno que converte as fotos tiradas automaticamente para jpg, eventualmente as fotos não são convertidas e fico com algumas nrw, identificar como nokia raw, preciso converter elas, alguém sabe como?
<SeuMadruga> Deivan, aqui é duvidas do ubuntu para isso va para offtopic ou gooogle
<Deivan> -.-
<Deivan> Estou perguntando sobre um conversor Linux, obviamente...
<Deivan> Já que o convert não conseguiu.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, não sei se responde:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.2dd.it/en/articoli/operating_system/linux/english-linux-convert-the-raw-to-jpeg-images/#.UTS92hww6lg
<Deivan> Beleza, vou ver, obrigado.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, li alguém dizendo que .NRW é o formato RAW da Nikon's RAW
<Deivan> Pois é, eu li isso mas no arquivo abri com editor Hexadecimal e fala nokiarawfile
<Deivan> No cabeçalho.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, a título de conhecimento, para Windows encontrei isso: http://nikonimglib.com/nrwcodec/
<Deivan> Achei alguns para Windows e mac também.
<Deivan> Mas acho que esse que falou antes, o ufraw talvez resolva.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, pode ser tipo um uso em parceria
<Deivan> Estou instalando e vou testar.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, aqui tem um comando que talvez lhe seja útil (mas nem o estudei): http://txt.binnyva.com/2011/10/convert-raw-files-to-jpeg/
<Deivan> Vi também o ufraw-batch esse, mas não instalei, raramente acontece esse problema então raramente terei de converter arquivos raw.
<Deivan> Mas obrigado assim mesmo.
<Deivan> :)
<samurai_black> AlexandreMBM: boa tarde. Trocar um papinho com você sobre multi-funcionais a jato de tinta e web cams, pode ser?
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black, sim
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black, talvez você tenha me visto no Google, a respeito disso
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black, mas não aqui no canal
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black, vamos para o PVT, se o assunto não envolver Ubuntu ou GNU/Linux
<Sorentto> alguem da comunidade que conheça infos dos mx do hotmail?
<Sorentto> bom se o senderbase ajudar, já terei um bom avanço aqui.
<Sorentto> :D
<odra> Eu estou vivo!
<odra> Depois de 8 horas de gripe e cama eu sou um sobrevivente!
<odra> Agora se pelo menos isso fizesse o ubuntu 13.04 sair mais rapido.
<fernando_> \quit
<chorao> q faz bumbum mexer, q faz bumbum mexer
<chorao> licensed
<chorao> agora ai
<chorao> acorda qr dizer :}
<chorao> xGrind
<chorao> kd o mda?
<odra> Python3 não vem junto ubuntu?
<xGrind> chorao, aow
<xGrind> sei nao =]
<xGrind> odra, 2
<odra> xGrind: E o 3?
<odra> Pfft, eu feito um idiota lá
<odra> Escrevi a shebang pra usar python3
<odra> E rodava o programa com python 2
<xGrind> odra, QUAL VERSAo do ubuntu?
<xGrind> 12.04 ou 12.10?
<odra> 12.04
<xGrind> http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=python&search_on=name&distro=117&arch=32-bit
<xGrind> odra, parece q tem sim
<odra> Estranho, aqui não tinha.
<RodrigoPvai> Ae pessoas
<odra> Oi Rodrigo
<RodrigoPvai> pessoal ajudem... na nova versão do Ubuntu se tiver algum programa ou configurações em ingles me avisa... ok
<RodrigoPvai> pessoal ajudem... na nova versão do Ubuntu se tiver algum programa ou configurações em ingles me avisa... ok
<RodrigoPvai> Ou nessa versão se tiver alguma configuração em ingles me avisa.... ok
<RodrigoPvai> pessoal ajudem... na nova versão do Ubuntu se tiver algum programa ou configurações em ingles me avisa... ok
<RodrigoPvai> Ou nessa versão se tiver alguma configuração em ingles me avisa.... ok
<odra> ok
<xGrind> RodrigoPvai, ta bom. não precisa floodar o canal, ja entendemos ¬¬
<RodrigoPvai> ok
<RodrigoPvai> Pessoal se traduzir uma configuração.. aparece meu nome quem traduziu?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém envolvido no wiki?
<RodrigoPvai> Alguem joga cs.. eu quero testar um servidor de LAN com Hamachi
<RodrigoPvai> Alguem joga cs.. eu quero testar um servidor de LAN com Hamachi
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<odra> Oi Pirata_da_Rede
<RodrigoPvai> fazer o que?
<odra> Rodrigo
<odra> TU EH MTO CHATO
<odra> Para de repetir as coisas
<RodrigoPvai> ???????
<vitorlobo> RodrigoPvai, testei diablo 2 via hamachi e funfou
<vitorlobo> RodrigoPvai, no caso, haguichi
<RodrigoPvai> nossa
<vitorlobo> q é o hamachi do linux
<RodrigoPvai> Haguichi
<RodrigoPvai> a interface grafica do Hamachi
<vitorlobo> e ele é compativel com o hamachi caso alguém esteja usando windows
<Vitor>  Olá galera, alguém aqui
<RodrigoPvai> 100% compativel
<vitorlobo> RodrigoPvai, eu gostei da interface do haguichi achei bem bonita
<Vitor> Como eu faço para instalar o Ubuntu direto pelo pendrive?
<vitorlobo> Vitor, unebootin
<Vitor> Como eu faço para instalar o Ubuntu direto pelo pendrive? Por favor me deem um help
<vitorlobo> Vitor,  unetbootin
<Vitor>  É igual ao Windows?
<Vitor> eu jpa tenho ele aqui e to terminando o download do ISO
<vitorlobo> Vitor, vc pega a iso do ubuntu e cria uma imagem no pendriver via unetbootin
<vitorlobo> Vitor, e roda...só isso
<Vitor> dai reinicio o pc e formato igual ao windows?
<xGrind> Vitor, nao instala igual ao windows, pq Ubuntu nao é Windows
<Vitor>  Não igual
<vitorlobo> Vitor,  na hora de vc instalar o ubuntu, la na instalação dele vc opta por ou criar partição ou opcupar todo o hd
<Vitor> tipo, eu reinicio e dou o Boot para iniciar a instalação
<vitorlobo> Vitor,  entao ele formata nesse processo
<vitorlobo> Vitor,  nada no linux é igual ao windows rs...esqueça windows
<Vitor> dai eu crio uma partição ou ocupo todo o windows? para apagar esse lixo de window
<Vitor> todo o HD*
<Vitor> estou parecendo bebado hj haushuas
<vitorlobo> Vitor, ai é a gosto irmao
<vitorlobo> Vitor, vc ta perguntando se bota mais ou menos sal na comida? é a gosto
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> tu faz oq vc desejar
<Vitor> ahsuhaus
<Vitor> é que estou com um windows pirata
<Vitor> dai essa bosta deve estar alterada, fica bugando e aparecendo o DOS execultando comando do nada
<Vitor> dai quero que não fique rastro algum
<Vitor>  Só mais uma dúvida, eu baixei ao UBUNTU 12.10 DESKTOP, está certo?
<Julinux> Vitor, sim
<Danilo> Oi
<Danilo> Gostaria de Saber as funcionalidades e vantagens
<Danilo> do ubuntu server .
<Vitor>  Valew, intão posso colocar ocupar HD que já deleta o windows?
<Danilo> Alguem de vcs ja usou ou usa UBUNTU SERVER ?
<xGrind> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/canonical-announce-custom-display-server-mir-not-wayland-not-x
<Vitor>  Olá
<Vitor> qual o programa mesmo para dar boot no UNUBUNTU com o pendrive?
<Danilo> oh god
<Danilo> ubuntu server, help
<Julinux> Unetbootin para dar o boot pelo pen
<Pelota> gostaria de saber como consigo o linux pois não tenho ele instalado no meu pc.
<andretyn> Pelota, www.ubuntu.com/download
<andretyn>  www.ubuntu-br.org, Pelota
<mwallacesd> Galerinha, tudo bem com vocês?
<mwallacesd> Tenho a seguinte dúvida, como o Secure Remix 12.10 eu posso recuperar o boot do Ubuntu 12.04???
<RodrigO23> Ola pessoal
<RodrigO23> Como vao
<mwallacesd> Deu pau num dos updates e agora tenho o erro Error: ELF header smaller than expected
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, sudo apt-get check retorna o que?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, descobri ser interessante indicar o Ubuntu Guide 2.0 a iniciantes como o Vitor
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, pode-se selecionar algumas páginas e apontar a leitura
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, guia foca tbm
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, guia foca, se não mudou muito, é meio contramão, se comparado com o Ubuntu GUide 2.0 para iniciantes
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, tem os passos para instalação e configuração de um Ubuntu atual, com imagens
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, na minha opinião tem muito qualidade mantendo-se muito simples
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, é objetivo, é tutorial
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, é gráfico
<mwallacesd> AlexandreMBM, cara o erro  ELF header smaller than expected, ñ deixa entrar no sistema te manda pro grub rescue cara
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, mas você pode fazer um chroot
<mwallacesd> Ainda que eu use os comandos set prefix e o insmod ñ funfa
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, ou não?
<mwallacesd> ñ
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, não dar pra fazer chroot?
<mwallacesd> ñ
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, pegar um Live CD e fazer chroot na raiz do disco rígido após montá-la e montar o /proc?
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, estamos mesmo falando da mesma coisa?
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, eu achava que isso sempre era possível...
<mwallacesd> isso ainda eu ñ tentei...
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, tem tutorial de como fazer; é meio difícil de procurar mas acha
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, eu não estou atualmente lembrado/familiarizado de como faz
<mwallacesd> ok
<mwallacesd> Melhor, se eu reinstalar o sistema tenho forma de manter a particao home???
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, eu até achava que sabia ainda, mas semana passada fui fazer, e deu umas coisas erradas, acho que meu procedimento estava incompleto
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, sim
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, é só não formatla
<mwallacesd> blz, vou fazer isso
<mwallacesd> é mais pratico
<mwallacesd> recuperar o grub ta complicado
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, optar pelo particionamento avançado, no momento da instalação, para escolhar não mexer com a home para atribuir o ponto de montagem /home
<mwallacesd> la dentro do grub rescue funciona os comandos
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, acho que valeria a pena tentar recuperar o grub
<andretyn> mwallacesd, tem essa howto: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-o-GRUB-1
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, se você estiver disposto a um certo grau de incertezas, posso lhe passar uns comando
<andretyn> mwallacesd, é antigo, mas vai funcionar
<mwallacesd> ls, set prefix=(hd0,msdos1/boot/grub, insmod (hd0,msdos1/grub/boot/linux.mod
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, ouça o andretyn, parece que é o caminho
<mwallacesd> E retorna o mesmos erro
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, perceba que usa chroot...
<mwallacesd>  ELF header smaller than expected
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, eu nunca passei por isso
<mwallacesd> blz. vlw pelo apoio
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, era algo assim que que eu procurava, pra tirar umas dúvidas. obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, monta o dev e monta o proc
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, acho que foi nisso que me dei mal semana passada
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, sim, teste antes em um pc virtual, sempre pra ver como tudo funciona antes:)
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, provavelmente foi
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, eu não tinha planejado o uso
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, o sistema quebrou e eu precisei consertar
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, como era um 10.04.4 antigo e todo mestiço, que eu estava tentando atualizar para 12.04, deixei pra lá e simplesmente fiz a instalação limpa, sem formatar o /home
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, agora vou guardar com carinho esse link que você deu
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, já fiz muita caca, por isso tive que aprender de tudo, se não perdia a instalaçao:)
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, mwallacesd, tem também esse, mas tah em ingles, mas esse eu já usei diversas vezes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, esse boot-repair é uma verdadeira mão na roda, faz de tudo para ti:))
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, eu não tinha perdido o GRUB; o APT havia quebrado; dependência pra tudo que é lado. Mas certamente eu devia ter montado dev e proc e só montei proc.
<AlexandreMBM> Pessoal, antes eu me referia a http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, bom, para isso acho que o sistema montado com chroot deve resolver, aih vc poder rodar o apt dentro dele:)
<tecnoplace> pessoal quem viu ai a palestra no sabado sobre documentacao?
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, sim
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, se eu tivesse mais perícia em linha de comando, com certeza teria resolvido
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, vou estudar um pouco mais de APT e comandos de shell
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, quando puder
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, o guia está na central de programas do ubuntu, o pessoal deveria baixar ele em 1ª lugar, hehehe
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, mas pra baixar da central, só já estando no Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, ele ensina como chegar ao Ubuntu :)
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, esse guia foi a documentação de distro mais simples e mão na roda que conheci até hoje, acho
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, sim, e aprender sobre o apt ou o shell é essencial para se manter acima do "clicantes" de plantão:))
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, eu sei algo, mas não foi o suficiente
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, vi-me no aperreio com as dependência quebradas
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, sabia nada de dselect
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, olha, o live-cd é bom por isso, vc roda no cd/pen-drive e depois tenta restaurar o sistema, e pode até pesquisar na net se precisar, já fique dois dias no live-cd para não formatar o sistema
<andretyn> e consegui resolver:))
<andretyn> s/fique/fiquei
<Deivan> Olá.  Bom, estava com um problema aqui com meus programas (feitos em C/C++, com gtkmm) mas nenhum outro programa era afetado e eu não sabia o que era...  Mas agora reparei que tenho uma falha com o EOG, ele tem uma visualização da lista dos arquivos no rodapé do programa e agora elas não aparecem aqui.  Reinstalei todos os pacotes dos quais ele depende e o problema persiste.  Alguém já passou por isso?
<Deivan> A lista que digo é a galeria de imagens, que aparece quando se pressiona o F9.
<guigouz> Deivan, vc tentou rodar o eog pelo terminal para ver a saída dele ?
<Deivan> Sem erros.
<Deivan> Ocorre o mesmo com meus programas...
<Deivan> Meu palpite é que alguma biblioteca presente esta errada, com bug ou incompatível com alguma coisa do sistema evitando a carga de arquivos de imagem no objeto de imagem (gtk:image)
<Deivan> Não a carga de todos os arquivos e nem de todos os meios, mas algumas coisas estão sendo bloqueadas.  :-/
<Deivan> Talvez isso ajude, quando fecho o eog aparece o seguinte:
<Deivan> (eog:2570): EOG-CRITICAL **: eog_list_store_length: assertion `EOG_IS_LIST_STORE (store)' failed
<Deivan> process 2570: Applications must not close shared connections - see dbus_connection_close() docs. This is a bug in the application.
<Deivan> Acho que estou com algo errado com o hall, por isso a mensagem sobre o dbus...  Hum...  Vou pesquisar isso.  AFK
<odra> Oi
<odra> De que cor são os menus do do tema ambiance?
<odra> Eh que eu percebi que em alguns aplicativos os menus estão pretos e em outros eles são brancos
<[Lauro]> alguem sabe pq alguns ips resolvem pra dns em maiusculo e outros nao? isso é opicional ou isso so acontece com host "importante" exemplo o mit.edu?
<[Lauro]> por exemplo Dns resolved 18.55.1.21 to DEUS.MIT.EDU
<AlexandreMBM> [Lauro], aqui, no Firefox, não acessa isso
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, editou os vídeos?
<AlexandreMBM> odra, reinicia a sessão
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, o wiki, só com ZandreBrun? tem mais ninguém?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: conforme já falei ontem, você pode entrar em contato com a lista do time de documentação
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, ah! é mesmo, ficou assim; desculpe-me, não volto ao assunto
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, e os vídeos?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: a hora que estiver pronto será divulgado
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, OK
<kernel> qual arquivo boto as informações sobre a rede que eu quero me conectar automaticamente na inicialização?
<kernel> rc.local?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kernel, /etc/network/interfaces
<kernel> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mais quero botar para conectar em uma rede DHCP
<kernel> automaticamente quando iniciar
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kernel, não tem problema não pode fazer por lá mesmo
<kernel> como faz?
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> meu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kernel, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<sagat> ja consegui
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> rs
<sagat> tinha que instalar um pacote para o compartilhamento
<sagat> olha eu comendo bronha
<sagat> rs
<kernel> Ctrl-Alt-Del, compicadim mais da pra entender
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kernel, que tipo de rede tu quer configurar?? é só um cabo normal??
<kernel> é wireless
<kernel> mais acho que ja sei aqui
<kernel> wpa-driver wext
<kernel> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ummmm então é diferente mesmo
<kernel> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<kernel> acho que botando isso ja funfa
<kernel> tendo o arquivo wpa_supplicant gerado com o ESSID e PASSWORD
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> kernel, antigamente eu usava usando isso
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ip link set wlan0 up
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> wpa_passphrase nome-da-rede senha-da-rede > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0 -B
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> dhcpcd wlan0
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> não sei se ainda funciona desse geito
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ai coloca isso num script que rode na inicialização e pronto
<kernel> Ctrl-Alt-Del, boa ideia
<kernel> faz um script e bota no /etc/init.d/ né
<kernel> será que funfa?
<kernel> ;D
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Colocando-script-na-inicializacao-do-Linux-%28Ubuntu-Debian%29
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tenta com essa dica aqui
<mwallacesd> done! Já recuperei o grub
<mwallacesd> =)
<kernel> Ctrl-Alt-Del, foi o que eu imaginei
<mwallacesd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2097323
<loser> caras...o backdoor pode ta no proprio anti virus
<owicki> alguém que usa HydraIRC?
<owicki> alguma sugestão de cliente IRC?
<renata_> caros amigos atualizei meu ruindows7 para o 8 só q agora nao consigo instalar o ubuntu. algm poderia me ajudar
<renata_> ngm?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe algum programa que grave varios dvds em um um só, usando o ubuntu 12.10?
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, encontrei mais coisa sobre o RAW. Quer dizer: surpreendentemente ela vieram até mim hoje a tarde.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, http://forum.mundofotografico.com.br/index.php?topic=17084.msg827138#msg827138
<Deivan> Beleza.
<Deivan> Vou ver.
<Deivan> Mas pelo que pude ver o raw esse não é o raw clássico, por assim dizer.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, o Carlos HP disse-me em PVT que nunca viu o .NRW. Perguntou-me se a câmera não entrega .NEF.
<Deivan> Bem dizer o gimp tem suporte ao raw e eu teria conseguido converter se fosse o padrão.  :-/
<Deivan> É assim, dentro do celular ele pega a foto tal qual o dispositivo entrega, assim poupa processamento, ele cria esse arquivo dentro do celular em uma pasta temporária e depois converte para JPG, eliminando este arquivo.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, na verdade ele não tem experiência recente com GIMP/Linux. Declarou. Disse que usa o ViewNX 2 da Nikon, em Windows, para lidar com imagens RAW.
<Deivan> Por algum tilt de software esse arquivo permanece sem conversão, as vezes fico com os dois.
<Deivan> Entendi.
<Deivan> Mas não é o mesmo raw.
<Deivan> É outro raw.
<Deivan> Obrigado assim mesmo.
<Deivan> Essa extensão, nrw me parece que existe também para arquivos do Nero.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, chegou a http://ufraw.sourceforge.net/?
<Deivan> Pois é, esse aplicativo utiliza o raw padrão.
<Deivan> Não é o caso.
<Deivan> Testei várias dicas para o raw padrão, todos recusam o arquivo.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, os arquivos de Nero que conheço são .nrg.
<Deivan> Achei em alguns fóruns referências ao nrw como sendo do nero também.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, preciso trocar de máquina. Até mais.
<Deivan> Os nrg eu conheço também.
<Deivan> Até.
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, voltei
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe algum programa que grave varios dvds em um um só, usando o ubuntu 12.10?
<AlexandreMBM> SuBmUnDo, em que sentido "vários em um só"?
<Deivan> Pois é, fiquei com a mesma dúvida...  Por que vai ter que reduzir eles, se forem vídeos.
<SuBmUnDo> AlexandreMBM, por exemplo tirar os extras dos dvds deixars so os filmes em portugues e gravar em um unico pasra assistir
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, não é pra lhe responder, mas olhe: http://forum.mundofotografico.com.br/index.php?topic=82561.0
<Deivan> Ok.
<Deivan> Estava lendo queixas de usuários sobre outros modelos da Nokia com essa questão sobre esses arquivos que eventualmente ficam no aparelho.
<Deivan> O bug acontece se tentar ver a foto logo que bater ela, leva o aparelho a visualizar antes da conversão e eles tem cpu lenta.
<Deivan> Ai dá nisso.
<Deivan> Achei queixas de usuários de 2 anos para cá...  :-/
<AlexandreMBM> Deivan, no que mesmow Trava, éw
<Deivan> Bom, as vezes trava.
<Deivan> As vezes não trava mas não mostra a foto.
<Deivan> Por que ele acaba copiando ela nesse formato que o software do aparelho não sabe ler.  -.-
<Deivan> Aposto que seu eu cortar o cabeçalho dos dados ele deve ser um raw mesmo.
<renata_> caros amigos atualizei meu ruindows7 para o 8 só q agora nao consigo instalar o ubuntu. algm poderia me ajudar
<Deivan> Algum erro?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe se tem como converter um projeto .wlmp do Windows Live Movie Maker para algum dos softwares de edição de vídeo de GNU/Linux?
<renata_> nao insala
<renata_> instala
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, como acontece esse "não consigo"?
<Deivan> Sim, mas não instala como?
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, o disco tem espaço? está particionado para receber o Ubuntu?
<renata_> ele faz todo o procedimento de instalação  e quando reinicia nao da continuidade a instalação
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, você já instalou Ubuntu alguma vez?
<Deivan> Grub...
<Deivan> Imagino.
<renata_> nao aparece opção de dualboot na tela
<renata_> como resolvo isso
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, você fez uma instalação automática ou escolheu as partições manualmente?
<renata_> automatica
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, você já está familiarizada com as instruções de instalação presente no Ubuntu Guia do Iniciante 2.0?
<paladinn> renata_, inicia pelo live cd ?
<paladinn> você chega até a tela de login ?
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, lá ensina coisas sobre particionamento
<renata_> nao
<renata_> sempre instalei o ubuntu auto
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, é possível que você não tenha reservado espaço em disco ou a partição do boot, e que o instalador automático tenha errado coisas
<renata_> quando estava com o w
<Bon-chan> alguem recomenda um bom monitor de temperatura da cpu para xfce?
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, ou será que você instalou a partir de um .exe (Wubi) a partir do Windows?
<renata_> entao particioo pelo ubuntu mesmo?
<renata_> alexandre: instalei pelo Wubi
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, dê uma olhada nesse PDF: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, mas se você estou pelo Wubi, não tenho familiaridade com ele
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, o Ubuntu Guide poderá lhe ajudar a compreender o que fez
<Deivan> Bon-chan, aqui tenho um tal de genmon que permite plugar qualquer comando nele, acho que ai ele executa periodicamente.
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, com o Wubi realmente não é necessário particionar o disco
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, os arquivos ficam dentro da partição Windows
<renata_> o problema é que nao aparece opção de escolha na teal inicial,para  escolher w8 ou ubuntu
<renata_> por isso nao consigo concluir a instalação
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, provavelmente, como o Deivan insinuou, o GRUB não foi instalado; eu não sei como acontece com Wubi
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, não consigo lhe ajudar
<Deivan> Nem sabia que tinha esse lance de instalar na FAT/NTFS...
<renata_> particionando pelo ubuntu dara certo?
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, mas mantenho a sugestão para você estudar um pouco o Ubuntu Guide
<renata_> ok muito obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, por enquanto esqueça o que falei sobre partições
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, com Wubi essa parte é totalmente diferente
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, a boa notícia pra você é que o Ubuntu Guide ensina com Wubi
<renata_> rs ok
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, e lá também ensina, em outra parte, particionamento avançado
<AlexandreMBM> renata_, se você tiver disposição para ler um e outro, será melhor ainda, mais fácil de dominar o que precisa
<alufox> pessoal preciso de uma ajuda...
<alufox> baixei o ubuntu e gostaria de saber se posso gravar direto num dvd normalmente, ou tenho q usar aquela função avançada para criar disco de boot
<alufox> vou gravar usando o ashampoo 2012
<alufox> alguem pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, só não grave como arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, grave como se grava uma imagem
<alufox> hum
<alufox> o problema é q nunca gravei como imagem... vou usar o ashampoo
<AlexandreMBM> função "gravar imagem"
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, espera, acho que tem o Ashampo no notebook do meu irmão
<alufox> blz
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, Ashampoo Burning Studio 2010
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, vou me basear por ele
<alufox> to com o 2012 mas acho q dá para orientar
<alufox> é para gravar como imagem iso, certo?
<AlexandreMBM> no menu aqui, vejo "Criar/gravar imagens de disco"
<alufox> tenho esse aqui tb. mas qual o submenu?
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, o primeiro, "Gravar..."
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, iso
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, é o único item "gravar..."
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, os outros são "criar..."
<alufox> hum
<alufox> sempre gravar. as outras opções são de fato criar.
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, enfim, se você escolher corretamente, terá de escolher o arquivo .iso
<alufox> vou iniciar o processo aqui.
<alufox> ok.. farei isso agora.
<CarlosAlex> Alguem aqui teve problemas com o Bind9 no Ubuntu Server 12.04?????
<alufox> iniciei o processo. agora é aguardar. obrigado alexandre!
<alufox> ficarei por aqui e se caso der problemas, peço ajuda!
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, OK. Se vai instalar e não tem experiência, recomendo ler o Ubuntu Guia do Iniciante 2.0
<AlexandreMBM> alufox, mas não para usar o procedimento com Wubi, para particionar mesmo; o guia também ensina, apesar de começar por Wubi (.exe)
<AlexandreMBM> pessoal, eu achava que não existia: http://www.darktable.org
<AlexandreMBM> uma alternativa ao Lightroom
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-05
<AlexandreMBM> pessoal, uma coisa estou procurando é um conversor de .wlmp (projetos do Windows Live Movie Maker) para projetos de algum editor software livre ou de código aberto
<alufox> na verdade, vou precisar da versão live cd
<alufox> vou ler o guia.
<CarlosAlex> Pessoal, estou tendo problemas com o DNS no Ubuntu server 12.04, quando acabo de confgurar os arquivos ele pinga legal, entretanto, quando reinicio o servidor, ou depois de algum tempo ele para de responder sozinho, alguém ja passou por esta situação???
<CarlosAlex> .
<CarlosAlex> .
<CarlosAlex> Qual e o melhor, 12.10 ou 12.04 LTS???????
<CarlosAlex> ??????????????
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<Nson> \o/
<RodrigO23> aiiii
<RodrigO23> ping
<oicomovaivc> olá galera gostaria de saber o que quer dizer montar e desmontar
<oicomovaivc> partições
<oicomovaivc> ????? alô?? alguem aí???
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, eu sei superficialmente; é deixar um sistema de arquivos pronto para ser lido
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, desmontado, é como se o disco estivesse desligado
<oicomovaivc> hm... vlw
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, fica seguro que ninguém mexe naqueles arquivos
<oicomovaivc> estou querendo aumentar o espaço em diso na partição do meu linux
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, pronto para ser lido ou gravado
<oicomovaivc> sim...
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, tem que desmontar, antes
<oicomovaivc> mas eu posso desmontar uma partição sendo usada
<oicomovaivc> (por exemplo estou usando a partição que quero aumentar)
<oicomovaivc> ??
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, não. O ideal é que você não mexa na estrutura de uma partição sendo usada
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, melhor usar um Live CD pra usar o gparted
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, penso que nem é possível por segurança
<oicomovaivc> hm...
<oicomovaivc> eu tambem... estava pensando nisso
<oicomovaivc> mas posso fazer isso pelo o windows?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, só a partir de outro sistema, como o de um Livew CD
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, sem montar a partição
<oicomovaivc> mas a partir do windows?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, existem redimensionadores Windows; não sei lhe informar sobre eles
<oicomovaivc> é possível?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, melhor usar o Live CD, iniciar pelo CD, e então usar o Gparted
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, você não estará no Windows
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, se o GParted (Editor de Partições) não estiver no Live CD, vocẽ poderá instala-lo temporariamente no sistema que está rodando em memória
<oicomovaivc> hm...
<oicomovaivc> claro
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, mas se você for alterar partição Windows, recomendo que você antes passe um scandisk, e também uma desfragmentação, por segurança
<oicomovaivc> qual é a diferença entre live cd e cd?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, ah! nos novos Windows não chama-se scandisk, mas está lá, em propriedades do disco, para agendar a verificação do C para o próximo boot
<AlexandreMBM> o Live CD é um CD com um sistema operacional capaz de executar a partir dele
<oicomovaivc> ultimamente desde que eu instalei o ubuntu o windows pede verificação de disco
<AlexandreMBM> o sistema não mexe no disco, vai do CD para a memória
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, isso é estranho; talvez você tenha instalado por Wubi e isso tenha algo a ver
<oicomovaivc> nao...
<oicomovaivc> instalei pelo pendrive... peloo o usb universal bláblá
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, pode ser que você esteja usando a partição NTFS, e gravando nela com ntfs-3g bugado
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, ou então existe um agendamento no Windows nada a ver com o Ubuntu
<oicomovaivc> desde q instalei o ubuntu acontece isso
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, ou o seu HD coincidentemente está para ir para as cucuias e o scandisk não consegue correção completa
<oicomovaivc> ???
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, ou sei lá :) mas não é normal
<oicomovaivc> quando eu instalei o ubuntu
<oicomovaivc> perguntou se eu queria montar algo....
<oicomovaivc> daí fechei a janela (de medo)
<oicomovaivc> e instalei normalmente
<oicomovaivc> provavelmente foi por isso
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, não faço ideia do que se passou
<oicomovaivc> nao me lembro direito
<oicomovaivc> mas não ligo não...
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, você sabe como está organizado o seu disco?
<oicomovaivc> só uso ubuntu ultimamente
<oicomovaivc> organizado como?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, a tabela de partições
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, dê uma olhada sobre particionamento avançado no Ubuntu Guia do Iniciante 2.0
<oicomovaivc> hm...
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, mas não faça coisas na doida; pode perder dados
<oicomovaivc> magina...
<oicomovaivc> bem...
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, o guia vai lhe ajudar a entender sobre a instalação do Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, muito gente instala sem saber direito que está fazendo
<oicomovaivc> hehe... (eu)
<oicomovaivc> esta bem...
<oicomovaivc> instalei por pura diversão... não tinha nada pra fazer e instalei
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, talvez você tenha configurado ou deixado configurar-se uma opção de montagem errada para a partição do Windows
<oicomovaivc> claro...
<oicomovaivc> acho q foi isso
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, mas não é tão fácil fazer isso :)
<oicomovaivc> mas... isso pode acarretar danos  ao hd?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, quero dizer, por padrão é pra ir dando tudo certo
<oicomovaivc> isso pode acarretar danos  ao hd?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, eu não sei, eu não faço ideia de como está aí
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, eu posso imaginar coisas e lhe por temor a toa
<oicomovaivc> cara... eu tive um notebook.... já perdi 2 hds com ele
<oicomovaivc> 500 RS
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, quintura é algo muito ruim pra hd
<oicomovaivc> eu sei...
<oicomovaivc> eu ainda jogava demais no notebook
<oicomovaivc> team fortress 2, need for speed, cs...
<oicomovaivc> atualmente estou com um desktop
<oicomovaivc> nunca me deu problema ^^
<oicomovaivc> mas... vc quer acessar meu desktop remotamente?
<oicomovaivc> ??
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, não
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, você diz, usando que programaw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, mas quero não
<oicomovaivc> o ubuntu... não tem um programa?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, sim, tem alguns
<oicomovaivc> mas já instalado
<oicomovaivc> to falando
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, mas você está usando Ubuntu?
<oicomovaivc> claro..
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, eu recomendo que você estude um pouco o Ubuntu Guia do Iniciante 2.0
<oicomovaivc> acho... que darei uma olhadinha lá
<Space-Daface> alguem ai conhece algum exploit pro windows 7 mais nao quero engeharia reversa nao
<Space-Daface> preciso e do exploit
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, se o Ubuntu já está instalado, você pode nos mostrar uma screenshot da tela do gparted
<oicomovaivc> claro.
<oicomovaivc> só espere um momento
<AlexandreMBM> sabe abrir o GParted, tirar o screenshot e postar para link?
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, você pode colocar no imageshack.us
<oicomovaivc> exatamente o q eu estou fazendo
<oicomovaivc> :D
<oicomovaivc> já estou upload"ando"
<ANDRE> BAIXEI O ARQUIVO E NÃO CONSIGO EXECUTAR..PRECEISO DE UM CD?
<oicomovaivc> que arquivo
<oicomovaivc> andre
<oicomovaivc> ?
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, que arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, evite maiúsculas
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, que arquivo?
<ANDRE> BAIXEI PELO MEU WINDOWS DO SITE DA UBUNTU.COM
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Estou com diversas mensagens suas no meu pvt, algum motivo especial pelo qual você tratou este assunto em particular?
<ANDRE> ok.
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, deve ter baixado um .exe não é? ou um .iso? como é nome do arquivow
<CyL> oicomovaivc: A sua pergunta deve ser feita no canal, não no meu pvt
<ANDRE> aparece na minha pagina de dowload o ubuntu
<ANDRE> e tento executar..e não acontece nada
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, provavelmente um link errado
<CyL> oicomovaivc: você continua no pvt
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, a partir de qual página você tentou baixar algo e o que?
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, por favor, nos diga a URL
<ANDRE> eu preciso de um cd de instalação?
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, pode ser
<oicomovaivc> andré vc esta falando do download do ubuntu né
<ANDRE> não tem outra forma?
<oicomovaivc> ??
<ANDRE> sim
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, você já instalou GNU/Linux ou Ubuntu alguma vez?
<ANDRE> não..
<oicomovaivc> tem sim...
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, tem, um .exe do Wubi.
<oicomovaivc> pelo pendrive
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Continue falando dessa forma, sem clicar no nick de niguém, agora você está em público
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, é, ou colocar a imagem numa pendrive ou cartão de memória
<ANDRE> pode me dizer como faço..?
<ANDRE> ok
<ANDRE> vou tentar fazer
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, qual é o cliente IRC que você está usando?
<CyL> oicomovaivc: No IRC não é educado falar em particular com uma pessoa, a menos que tenha solicitado antes, ou que jpa tenha essa intimidade.
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, você prefere fazer como? cd, pendrive ou wubi?
<ANDRE> pendriver
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, mas instalar por Wubi dá um resultado bem diferente
<ANDRE> o que é wubi?
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, ok. Para Windows existe um programa Unetbooin, algo assim
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, Wubi é uma forma de instalar Ubuntu dentro do Windows; mas eu não recomento
<AlexandreMBM> *não recomendo
<ANDRE> ok
<ANDRE> posso usar o pendrver
<oicomovaivc> sim
<hggdh> Space-Daface: aqui não é um canal para exploits, de qualquer tipo. Por favor, procure isto em outro canal
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Tudo bem, eu entendi que você é um usuário novo. Só queria te esclarecer isso. Mas você acabou voltando para o meu particular.
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Não clique no meu nick para falar comigo antes
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/unetbootin.htm
<oicomovaivc> não é para te cortar alexandre mas acho que esse programa é melhor http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivc, OK
<Luciano> Boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> ANDRE, fique a vontade para seguir a dica do oicomovaivc
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, diga o que é, por favor
<ANDRE> obrigado Alexandre!
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Aqui no público não se preocupe em participar dda conversa dos demais, mesmo que não estivesse nela antes
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Quanto mais sugestões houver, melhor vai ser a resposta para quem tem dúvida
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Quero instalar o UBUNTU, mas tenho um notebook da DELL com partição de testes e partição recovery com windows original. Estou com medo de que o ubuntu altere o boot de modo que eu perca o acesso a estas partições da DELL
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, você já esteve aqui semana passada, conversando comigo, não?
<oicomovaivoce> o que eu perdi
<oicomovaivoce> olá
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Não, eu baixei o ubuntu ontem
<oicomovaivoce> a conexão aqui aparentemente caiu
<oicomovaivoce> hey... luciano qual é sua dúvida?
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Aqui no público não se preocupe em participar dda conversa dos demais, mesmo que não estivesse nela antes
<CyL> oicomovaivc: Quanto mais sugestões houver, melhor vai ser a resposta para quem tem dúvida
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, você precisa fazer um particionamento avançado
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, você já usou Ubuntu antes?
<oicomovaivoce> ?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, existe um programa gráfico chamado GParted que pode nos ajudar a ver como está organizado seu HD.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Não, nunca, já usei o techlinux, conectiva e mandriva, mas eu sempre enjoava e voltava pro windows
<CyL> 22:22 < oicomovaivc> não é para te cortar alexandre mas acho que esse programa é melhor
<CyL> oicomovaivoce: ^ Isso normalmente não seria entendido como cortada
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas então você tem alguma experiencia com particionamento, dá pra presumir.
<oicomovaivoce> CyL: sim...
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, por favor, descreva pra nós mais destalhadamente como está seu HD.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Sim, sei mais ou menos que tem que ter uma partiação ext4, uma swap e uma home
<Luciano> Meu HD está com o windows 7 no C: e uma partição D: para backup
<AlexandreMBM> oicomovaivoce, CyL sim
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: ?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, quais são os tamanhos
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sim, não foi uma cortada
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas ele entendeu assim, eu deixei
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Ah sim. Eu só estava tendando explicar um pouco pro oicomovaivoce como é o comportamento usual do IRC< já que aparentemente ele é novo com a ferramenta.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: O C: eu deixei 70 GB e o D: eu deixei 380 GB
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Será que 70 GB para o C: é mto?
<leo_barros> boa noite a todos
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, depende do uso
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, eu deixaria como está
<leo_barros> isso.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, depende da versão do Windows, tambem
<leo_barros> tenho um hd de 500GB e tenho o window com 120GB
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Será que vale mais a pena usar só o Ubuntu ou usar os 2 em dual boot? Pois não tenho conhecimento nenhum com linux e usando o ubuntu pelo CD fiquei completamente perdido com essa unity
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas quanto ao D, recomendo adotar a estrategia de diminuir para dar espaço para o Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, a resposta a sua última questão não é simples
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, depende do que quanto você "depende" de Windows
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, e depende do quanto você está disposto a passar-se para Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<oicomovaivoce> Luciano, recomendaria que você fizesse dual-boot
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, há muitas dificuldade numa mudança de modus operandi, no que diz respeito a troca de sistema operacional, a forma de se relacionar com as pessoas, compartilhar conteúdo e comunicar-se muda
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, alguns grupos sociais praticamente querem lhe forçar a permanecer no Windows
<AlexandreMBM> * ou no mínimo "com Windows"
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Eu uso o Windows mais para atividades diarias de ouvir musica, ver filmes e internet. Eu preciso aprender o linux por causa do trabalho, então se eu ficar no dual, eu vou acabar indo pro windows que é mais facil. Então a unica coisa que me prenderia ao windows seria alguns jogos, que talvez rodem no ubuntu pelo wine
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, você poderá também usar "máquinas virtuais". pesquisa sobre virtualbox
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, no Youtube...
<CyL> Luciano: Se vc não se dáa bem com o Ubuntu, porque não usar ele a partir de um liveUSB até se acostumar?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Sim, eu pesquisei, mas será q nao fica lento?
<Luciano> CyL: pq eu achei mto lento pelo livecd
<CyL> Luciano: LiveCD e LiveUSB apresentam diferenças de performance significativas
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, outras coisas que podem prendê-lo ao Windows: necessidade de intercambiar arquivos editáveis de Microsoft Office, Macromedia Flash, e outros softwares próprios do WIndows
<Luciano> CyL:  mas ai nao dá pra instalar nada, ou pelo pen drive é possivel? Tenho um de 8 GB
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, depende do hardware, no geral é muito usável
<CyL> Luciano: Com LiveUSB você pode até criar uma pequena partição persistente que armazena os seus dados antes de desligar o computador
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, USB 1.1 e USB 2.0 apresentam diferenças
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: office nem tanto pq sei usar o br office
<CyL> Luciano: Sim, com pendrive é possível
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Brutais
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, USB 3.0 é muito rápido, mas na prática não conheço
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: USB 3 introduziu alguns novos formatos de transferência de dados
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, ah! só agora vi que você não estava perguntando
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Teoricamente o USB3 pode chegar até, se não me engano 5 Gbps
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, usar um Live é algo que reside em memória RAM; você instala coisas, mas quando reinicia a máquina, nada está mais lá
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Com LiveCD é diferente
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não é uma questão de saber usar
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O LIveCD é diferente do LiveUSB
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Ubuntu atual está facílimo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, é questão de "compatibilidade social"
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas esse pode ser um problema só de alguns
<CyL> Luciano: Bom, fica a dica do LiveUSB
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Eu estou em duvida, pois se usar dual ou pelo virtualbox, vou acabar acomodando e não me forçando a aprender o linux. Então até queria testar usar só o linux, meu medo seria de arrepender e querer voltar com o windows, mas ai os testes e recovery da Dell não aparecerem mais, mesmo estando as partições intactas pelo sistema de boot ser afetado
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, para usuários Windows desinformados sobre Linux, só existe .doc e .docx. O .odt é algo de outro planeta.
<leo_barros> boa noite
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: No trabalho usamos o br office, pra mim é a mesma coisa q o office
<leo_barros> o iniciante do linux tem que enfrentar a transição como esporte
<leo_barros> treinar sempre.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não se aperrei com essa dúvida. A comunicação por chat é lenta mas eu e outros teremos sugestões para seu problema.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, eu sugiro que você deixe o Windows quieto onde está, e faça o dual boot.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, tem de diminuir o D:.
<leo_barros> você pode começando lendo o fórum do ubuntu-br e tirando dúvidas constantemente.
<AlexandreMBM> D:\
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Vou fazer o virtualbox então para tentar me acostumar um pouco e então optar pelo ubuntu definitivamente. É que não gosto de ficar desperdiçando HD com varios sistemas rsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, eu recomendo estudar o simples Ubuntu Guia do Iniciante 2.0. Já vai dar pra perceber o quanto Ubuntu está atrativo hoje.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Vou dar uma lida
<CyL> Luciano: Podemos indicar ferramentas que facilitem a sua vida e te ajudem na migração. Mas por enquanto a única coisa que ajuda a preguiça que eu conheço é a força de vontade.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, faça como quiser. Mas eu não perderia uma licença OEM de WIndows a toa. Não que é o deseje. Mas eu deixaria por ali. Veja se não tem como criar DVD's de recuperação da Dell.
<CyL> Luciano: Vc tem algum HD externo?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Eu já gravei o DVD de recuperação. Só não queria mesmo era perder a restauração pela partição recovery, então acho que vou optar pelo virtualbox então para nao correr nenhum risco
<AlexandreMBM> No Virtualbox, o Windows que você usar será um pirata, se não tiver uma licença full.
<Luciano> CyL: sim
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, você diz colocar o Ubuntu em Virtualbox?
<CyL> Luciano: Vc pod einstalar o Linux no HD externo ou vc pode fazer backup de suas particuções no HD externo.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Sim, acessar pelo windows 7
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, é um opção, desde que você reforce o compromisso consigo mesmo de usar o Ubuntu cada vez mais.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: pelo virtualbox fica mto lento?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não acredito que dará pra você ficar insatisfeito com lentidões, hoje. Qual é o hardware (processador e memória)w
<CyL> Luciano: Essa é uma pergunta subjetiva
<Luciano> CyL: é uma possibilidade tbm, deixar o windows 7 no hd do notebook, meu backup no D: tb no notebook e instalar o ubuntu no hd externo
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Core i3, 4GB de ram, hd de 500 GB, placa de video geforce 525m de 1 GB
<CyL> Luciano: Se fizer isso, após instalar o Ubuntu retorne com o backup para o hd externo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, desde que a USB do HD externo não tenha problemas de mal contato, senão você vai ter raivas
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, parece com o notebook da minha irmã; não tenho do que reclamar quando virtualizo o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS nele
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Melhor o virtualbox então?  É um Dell XPS 15
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, isso é subjetivo. Colha informações por aqui e decida você mesmo. Nenhuma bomba vai explodir para lhe matar. :)
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, eu evito dar conselhos exagerados para não ser responsável por desilusões não previstas
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Com o virtualbox o ubuntu vai ficar instalado no C: mesmo, junto com o windows, igual com o XP mode?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, desilusões não prevista significa: desilusões que podem surgir na vida de Luciano e Marco, mas não na vida de AlexMBM e Fabiano
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, aquele lance dos grupos sociais
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, alguns grupos sociais realmente nos força a usar determinada tecnologia
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: É como vc falou, é meio phoda desperdiçar uma licença de windows 7, mesmo que home premium, e ainda tenho o mcAfee 3 anos. Então melhor usar com o virtualbox
<CyL> Luciano: O VBox normalmente se instala dentro da partição de sistema. O Ubuntu fica encapsulado interiamente num único arquivo que é a imagem do disco que o SO enxerga
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, com Virtualbox  o Ubuntu ficaria instalado no grande arquivo dentro do C:\ ou do D:\
<vitor_makyama> Boa noite! como que eu faço para configura a ordem de boot no grub?
<hggdh> Luciano: linguagem, por favor
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, um arquivo de disco virtual
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Dá pra usar o ubuntu e o Windows 7 nessa partição de 70 GB?
<Luciano> hggdh: não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> Eu coloraria para o D:\. É só um arquivo.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano,
<CyL> Luciano: O VBox é gratuito. Se você simplismente baixar e instalr, muitas de suas dúvidas serão esclarecias
<CyL> *esclarecidas
<Luciano> CyL: estou baixando já
<hggdh> Luciano: sem palavrões
<Luciano> CyL: é que estava lendo se existia algum outro melhor que o virtualbox
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, no gerenciador de discos dele, crie a coisa no D:\, será melhor. Você tem muito mais espaço nessa partição.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, o VMware é um pago, deve ser tecnicamente interessante, mas não precisamos dele no geral
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, o Virtualbox é excelente
<hggdh> existe ainda o qemu-kvm (e virt-manager para a administração em modo grafico)
<CyL> hggdh: O host dele é um windows
<hggdh> CyL: ah. Então é, basicamente, VMWare ou VBox...
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Virtualizando o Ubuntu pelo windows 7, posso trocar a interface gráfica caso não queria usar o UNITY?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, sim, será como instalar o sistema num HD real
<CyL> Luciano: Uma máquina virtual apresenta as mesma possibilidades e limitações de uma máquina real.
<CyL> Luciano: Fora alguns poucos casos específicos
<Luciano> blz
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, aliás, talvez virtualizando você não consiga todas as possibilidades mais avançadas de vídeo, tal como o 3D
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não instalação padrão existe a opção de logar com Unity-2D
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Talvez a melhor opção é a virtualização por enquanto, vai que eu acabe gostando do Ubuntu depois que aprender a usar direito e não abra mão de vez do Windows. Pq se eu formatar e usar só o Ubuntu, na primeira dificuldade vou acabar desanimando e querendo formatar novamente para voltar ao Windows.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, sim, tem esse lado
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Vc prefere Gnome ou Unity?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, tente ficar na máquina virtual o máximo possível e você acabará por se tornar um usuário Ubuntu completo, com o tempo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, é só querer, é preciso querer
<CyL> Luciano: Você está desconsiderando a opção de instalar o ubuntu num pendrive ou hd externo...
<CyL> Luciano: Lembre-se que tem essas possibilidades também.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, eu estou preferindo "o padrão", não mexi. Faz uma semana que sai de um 10.04 com muitos anos de miscigenação, cheio de software não oficial, e agora eu quero descansar na proposta oficial do Ubuntu
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: E o que vc acha melhor que o windows? Já conseguiu identificar algo?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, muita coisa! O sistema como um todo.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas minha opção é principalmente ideológica.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, quando encontro um dificuldade, a ideologia segura as pontas.
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Já usei linux, mas na epoca que tinha que montar unidade de cd e disquete por comandos
<Poca> AlexandreMBM: fuja de ideologias
<Poca> elas não levam a nada
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM:  Por isso desanimei na epoca, pq achava super chato fazer isso toda hora. Hoje não existe mais isso
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, talvez não estamos colocando o mesmo significado e a mesma força no significado
<CyL> Luciano: Ao contrário do que muitos dizem, o Windows não é um sistema ruim. É apenas diferente. Na minha opinião algumas coisas são melhor feitas no Ubunut, outras no Windows. Pronto, falei, agora que venha a fúria dos elementos.
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, fale mais, pra ver se eu tenho o que reparar na interpretação
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<Luciano> CyL: Falta eu quebrar a cabeça e descobrir por conta própria essas diferenças
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, riu de que?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Ele riu pq é sistemático :)
<CyL> Luciano: Acho que a sua última afirmação foi bastante precisa e ponderada.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, qual afirmação?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Leia o backlog
<vitor_makyama> Boa noite! alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar o grub
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, tentei, mas não identifiquei do que se trata, por isso pergunto
<CyL> 23:11 < Luciano> CyL: Falta eu quebrar a cabeça e descobrir por conta própria essas diferenças
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: Pergunte.
<vitor_makyama> sistematico: então preciso mudar a ordem de boot
<AlexandreMBM> Poca, é fácil usar um termo tão cheio de possibilidades de significação...
<vitor_makyama> sistematico: como faço?
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: /etc/default/grub, parametro GRB_DEFAULT
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: De 0 pra 1 ou 2.
<sistematico> GRUB_DEFAULT
<CyL> Boms enhores, estou me recolhendo por hoje, boa noite.
<vitor_makyama> sistematico: no caso eu gostaria de colocar o windows como primeira opção
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, até
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Estou instalando o virtualbox
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, "instalando o..." ou "instalando no..."?
<vitor_makyama> sistematico: root@Lenovo-G450:/etc/default# gedit grub
<vitor_makyama> sistematico: está correto? (gedit:3472): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<vitor_makyama> ** (gedit:3472): WARNING **: Could not connect to session bus
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: Usa o nano ao invés do gedit.
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: Ou ALT+F2 depois gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<sistematico> Recomendo o nano.
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: CTRL+x sai, CTRL+o grava, etc, etc...
<sistematico> vitor_makyama: man nano
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite
<d70> alguem ja conseguiu usar um celular nokia ( c7-00 ) como modem usb, no ubuntu 12.04?
<Space-Daface> olha ai galera curtem isso http://www.brasirc.org/downloads/lulzsec-e-annonymous-se-unem-para-hackear-bancos-e-sites-governamentais-brasil-e-alvo-deles/
<lowbit> Boa noite.
<niltonvasques> noite
<lowbit> niltonvasques, beleza?
<niltonvasques> lowbit blza o/
<lowbit> Quantos anos não entro no IRC. Que saudades disso.
<niltonvasques> e eu... poe ai uns 10 anos
<lowbit> niltonvasques, esses tempos tentei entrar naquele servidor, acho que brasnet ou brasirc, e vi umas notícias de que ele saiu do ar. Acho que era ele que eu frequentava. Até pensei que o "IRC" havia morrido.
<lowbit> niltonvasques, uns 10 anos por aí para mim também.
<niltonvasques> brasirc
<lowbit> niltonvasques, acho que era este mesmo!
<niltonvasques> um dos adm de lah tava por aki outro dia
<lowbit> niltonvasques, bacana. Eles não tinham nenhum lucro com os servidores né?
<niltonvasques> lowbit não sei informar...
<niltonvasques> não sei como era o modelo de negócio
<lowbit> Entendi.
<niltonvasques> ai decidi ser um colaborador do ubuntu
<niltonvasques> e reencontrei com o irc novamente
<lowbit> Legal!
<lowbit> Pô, eu gostava daqui. Não sei como fui parar de usar.
<niltonvasques> e vc como chegou aqui?
<lowbit> Hoje estava lendo sobre o "odigo", um IM que eu usava também. Ele morreu em 2005.
<lowbit> Eu já andava com vontade de usar o IRC novamente, mas quando vi a notícia da Brasirc ter sido encerrada, fiquei meio sem saber qual servidor procurar. Tentei entrar em alguns, mas haviam poucos canais com poucos assuntos.
<niltonvasques> usou o mirc?
<niltonvasques> eh das antigas tb
<lowbit> Aí hoje vi num fórum que um usuário tirou uma dúvida num canal desse servidor (#bash-br). Aí vim visitar.
<lowbit> niltonvasques, Eu usei o mIrc sim
<niltonvasques> show
<niltonvasques> bons tempos
<lowbit> Às vezes comento sobre o irc pra uns amigos. Eles nunca entendem, rs.
<niltonvasques> só vivenciando pra saber
<lowbit> Eles dizem que usavam o bate-papo da UOL, e eu ficava por aqui.
<lowbit> Sim.
<niltonvasques> o público daqui eh outro.. não tem nem comparação
<lowbit> O bom daqui são as informações, dá pra aprender o tempo inteiro.
<lowbit> Exato!
<lowbit> 'Deepweb' dos chats, rs.
<niltonvasques> esse termo ta na moda
<niltonvasques> rs
<lowbit> Sim, por isto as aspas hehe
<lowbit> Porque na realidade é deep, mas é o oposto dessa moda.
<niltonvasques> lowbit vou da uma cochilada !
<lowbit> niltonvasques, ok. Abraço!
<niltonvasques> noite
<samurai_black> Ricardo__:
<lelis> Bom dia Galera,
<lelis> alguém sabe informar como posso fazer upgrade do ubuntu 12.10 para 13.04 sem formatar o computador ?
<Poca> update-manager -d
<lelis> tentei utilizar esse comando ele foi baixando atualizações e no meio do trajeto deu erro
<lelis> creio que não é somente este comando
<Poca> lelis: é só esse comando
<Poca> ou sudo update-manager -d
<Poca> enfim
<Poca> qualquer coisa é só pesquisar no google
<lelis> muito obrigado Poca
<lelis_> Poca: consegui atualizar o ubuntu 12.10 para a versão 13.04 com o seguinte procedimento do site: http://linuxg.net/update-from-ubuntu-12-10-to-ubuntu-13-04-by-terminal/   daquela forma que você mencionou exibe erro nem sempre é possível atualizar com o comando update-manager -d sem ocorrer erros.
<Poca> lelis_: do-release-upgrade dá no mesmo
<Poca> ou deveria dar
<Poca> enfim
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<fabiomaca1> Bom Dia Galera!!!!!! que todos tenham um dia iluminado e cheio de criatividade e soluções!!!!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> idem
<fabiomaca1> SOUL_OF_ROOT: é nois maninho
<SOUL_OF_R00T> isso aí
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<luizpssouza1> Fala pessoal blz?
<luizpssouza1> Alguém sabe o que devo fazer para ajudar a equipe de desenvolvimento do ubuntu
<angelo__> oi
<angelo__> tento reinstalar meu Ubuntu, mas dá erro no final. Quem me ajuda?
<angelo__> Tinha uma distro antiga, mas meu PC antigo tá travando e reiniciando sozinho. Tentei Ubunto 10.04, e até ontem rodou bem, mas hj, não funciona.
<angelo__> Alguém me ajuda?
<luizpssouza1> Coloca o 12.04 vai funcionar tranquilamente angelo
<omelete> rapa instala o 12.04 o ultimo q saiu
<fabiomaca1> luizpssouza1: dá uma olhadinha no site do ubuntu br .org
<fabiomaca1> luizpssouza1: vc tem que assinar o termo e começar a ler e se informar lá no site mesmo, verificar o que eles estão mais precisando, escolher alguma coisa, tradução, documentação, design e começar a trabalhar
<angelo__> Man, eu não consigo fazer uma cópia a partir da imagem iso. Estava no win, mas tb não dá mais boot. Nenhum sistema. E pra reinstalar da erro.
<luizpssouza1> Eu já li algumas coisas... ok ....  sobre a questão do tempo... Existe algo muito rigoroso sobre isso?
<fabiomaca1> luizpssouza1: o processo é um pouco longo, não é só simplespente fazer um cadastro e já posso desenvolver, mas vale a pena eu já assinei o meu termo e estou estudando e lendo toda documentação com bastante atenção para realmente propor boas soluções
<fabiomaca1> então eu vejo sempre um tkts no launchpad de bug e verifico o que cada desenvolvedor fez para entender o que os caras estão fazendo e documentando
<luizpssouza1> Entendi ... Eu quero poder ajudar ao máximo
<fabiomaca1> eu tb, rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca1> mas pelo que vi isso leva um tempo
<fabiomaca1> eu acredito e estou procurando fazer isso, é trabalhar com a tradução e a documentação em paralelo enquanto eu estudo a documentação do ubuntu
<fabiomaca1> de alguma forma estou ajudando
<angelo__> Galera, não tem como. Ajudar a mim, por favor.
<fabiomaca1> angelo__: pelo que vi vc instalou o ubuntu junto com o windows??? foi isso me confirma
<angelo__> Tentando entrar pelo Ubuntu 8...
<luizpssouza2> Blz valeu fábio...
<angelo__> Tinha o Rwindows, por necessidade de dividir o PC, mas deu pau, recorri ao Linux. Não deu acesso a partição Win. Fui usando e atualizando o Ubuntu. Atéontem rodou. Hoje não mais. Não acessa o Grub. Não deu boot pelo sistema. Só entra pelo CD.
<fabiomaca1> ok
<fabiomaca1> e pelo cd
<fabiomaca1> vc visualiza as outras partições
<fabiomaca1> ???
<angelo__> fabiomacal, agora não corrige e nem reinstala.
<fabiomaca1> calma
<fabiomaca1> responde o que te perguntei
<fabiomaca1> pelo cd vc consegue ver as outras partições
<fabiomaca1> ????
<angelo__> Não dá acesso a paretição FAT32, do win. Mas enxergo a do Linux.
<fabiomaca1> hummmm
<fabiomaca1> ok, acho que o que ferrou foi só a fat32
<Tcharles> bom dia qual a configuração minima par instapar ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fabiomaca1> calma ai vou dar uma olhada em algumas coisas aqui, me responde por favor, o cd que vc está usando para bootar é do 12.10
<fabiomaca1> ???
<angelo__> (vai levar mais de 2 horas pra baixar uma iso recente do Ubuntu, rs)
<angelo__> Será que perco tudo?
<fabiomaca1> de que versão é o boot que vc está usando
<angelo__> Nada. É um 8
<fabiomaca1> hummmm
<fabiomaca1> bom tem como vc fazer um do 12.10
<fabiomaca1> ???
<angelo__> Tenho um 11.04, mas é pior, dá erro.
<fabiomaca1> com o 8 vc tentou recuperar a instalação e não rolou né
<angelo__> Estoutentando baixar. Mas demora e não saberei montar a imagem. Nem midia tenho aqui. Pode ser um Pen Drive?
<angelo__> Não. Diz que não tem espaço.
<luizpssouza1> Isso
<angelo__> É muita dificuldade que tenho... falta ingles tb.
<luizpssouza1> Coloca no pen
<luizpssouza1> As vezes o cd ou o seu leitor tá com problema
<luizpssouza1> E dá boot pelo pen
<angelo__> Vou ter que alterar a sequencia do boot...
<luizpssouza1> Sim
<Bon-chan> algum programa de macro ou só mouse recorder para ubuntu?
<angelo__> Só me resta aguardar a transferencia. Depois preciso acessar a partição win. Meu I.R. depende dela. rs
<fabiomaca1> Angelo_: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/linux/20652-9-formas-de-usar-o-linux-para-consertar-o-seu-windows-video-.htm
<fabiomaca1> te passei esse tutorial
<luizpssouza1> Vc não fez backup?
<angelo__> Hum, o que éisso?
<angelo__> Não. Estava migrando..., e deu merda. rsrsrs
<luizpssouza1> Rsrs... Vc não guardou seus dados em outro disco... Ou en algum outro lugar?
<fabiomaca1> faz assim mano, respira fundo, toma um café, relaxa e vai lendo com calma, ele vai te ensinar como recuperar partições com windows usando um linux, isso vai até servir pra ti, se vc trabalhar com suporte e tem problemas com usuarios mandrake que travam a maquina de uma forma que até deus duvida, rsrsrsrsrs
<luizpssouza1> Kkkkkk
<angelo__> Eu repassei pro PC, temporariamente, tempo suficiente pra dar no que deu.
<luizpssouza1> Pega tudo o que vc precisa e guarda em outro lugar antes
<angelo__> Estava num Pen, passei pra ele,pois precisava do pen pra outro back up.
<fabiomaca1> Angelo _: Faça com calma, depois que estiver com tudo rodando faça uma conta no ubuntu one e deixe seus aquivos lá na cloud para vc não ter mas problemas com SO
<luizpssouza1> Isso aí
<fabiomaca1> angelo_: isso é só umas dicas, segue o que te passei e qualquer coisa vc grita, rsrsrs abraço mano
<angelo__> Estava com esta intenção. Fui pego no contra-pé. Já até tenho conta lá.
<angelo__> P.S.: Ainda nem abriu o link que me enviou.
<fabiomaca1> nossa a net é a lenha??? rsrsrs brincadeira, onde vc está mano??
<angelo__> (Net com 1 mega)
<fabiomaca1> mas vc está aonde
<angelo__> Grana curta.
<angelo__> Rio.
<fabiomaca1> ai é velox uma coisa assim né
<angelo__> Em casa.
<angelo__> Virtua.
<luizpssouza1> Até 12hrs baixa
<luizpssouza1> Kkkk
<angelo__> Vai, tirando sarro...
<angelo__> Pior é que mionha melhor perspectiva vai dar no win de novo.
<angelo__> SAioo pra comprar um ultrabook, ainda hoje.
<luizpssouza1> Kkkk ... Aí sim hein...
<luizpssouza1> Esse pc eh de quando?
<angelo__> Que virá com o Win 8!
<angelo__> 2005.
<luizpssouza1> Coloca o ubuntu nele depois rsrs
<angelo__> Não posso. Perco a garantia. E nem tem os drives compatíveis. Vou acertar esse dinossauro aqui.
<angelo__> Pego um Dell i7, video dedicado 1gb, 4gb ddr, tela 14", etc por 1999,00.
<luizpssouza1> Faz bem... Sério?
<angelo__> Por que?
<luizpssouza1> Muito bom o preço
<angelo__> Tb acho. Espero não ser problema.
<angelo__> Manos, vou sair pra cortar cabelo. Deixo isso tudo ligado.
<luizpssouza1> Vai lá brother.. Flw
<fabiomaca1> vai lá maninho
<angelo__> Qd voltar aviso. E qd comprar o Dell, falarei a respeito.
<angelo__> fui!
<luizpssouza1> Kkkk
<luizpssouza1> Flw
<Julinux> Galera, qualquer coisa se alguém precisar de ajuda eu to por aqui
<fabiomaca1> Julinux
<fabiomaca1> Julinux: mano vc manja de configurar o xdebuger no eclipse
<fabiomaca1> ???
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrs
<Bon-chan> algum programa de macro ou só mouse recorder para ubuntu?
<CyL> Bon-chan: O que vc deseja fazer? Provavelmente está fazendo da forma errada no Linux...
<Bon-chan> CyL, é para um jogo :P
<CyL> Bon-chan: Bom, então talvez a sua pergunta proceda.
<Bon-chan> CyL, na verdade eu já encontrei 2 na central de programas
<Bon-chan> só que são pagos
<Bon-chan> então já viu
<angelo__> Gente, como abro um terminal nisso?
<angelo__> Num tem console instalado, e está falhando ao baixar.
<angelo__> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<angelo__> luizpssouza_Help!
<vitorlobo> AnaMatte,  claro q tem
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> angelo__,  claro q tem
<vitorlobo> angelo__,  todo linux vem com console = terminal instalado
<vitorlobo> angelo__, pressione ctrl + alt + T
<vitorlobo> q abre um
<guigouz> a canonical vai reescrever todos os softwares feitos em GTK em QT também ?
<angelo__> ok
<vitorlobo> guigouz, há bobo pra tudo no mundo..inclusive os q creem nisso
<AnaMatte> :)
<guigouz> vitorlobo, não é bobeira, tão reescrevendo o unity em qt
<angelo__> Num abriu. Snif.
<angelo__> vitorlobo_, eu estou penanado.
<vitorlobo> angelo__,  qual ubuntu vc usa?
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  unity next
<angelo__> Uma história longa... Agora só roda pelo cd o Ubuntu 8.
<vitorlobo> angelo__,  vai em arquivos ou é programas ou é menu sei la
<vitorlobo> angelo__,  acessórios > terminal
<angelo__> O luizpssouza e o fabio_macal estavam me instruindo, mas nada consegui.
<angelo__> blz. É "Consola" aqui.
<paioniu> Desculpem a intromissão, mas CTRL+ALT+T abre o terminal no ubuntu...
<vitorlobo> guigouz, tudo isso pra n depender mais do gnome
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  do gnu
<guigouz> ubuntu não lançou até hoje um ambiente decente
<guigouz> mas já começaram uns 5
<Luiz> Boa tarde. Gostaria de saber se o arquivo do Ubuntu que está no site do Brasil é na versão português.
<vitorlobo> Luiz, nao
<vitorlobo> Luiz, o ubuntu é na versão quase todas as linguas do mundo
<vitorlobo> Luiz, nunca vem só em uma lingua
<vitorlobo> rs
<AlexandreMBM> Luiz, a pessoa escolhe o idioma durante a inicialização do CD
<vitorlobo> Luiz, tem pt-br e portugues de portugal e uma cacetada de lingua
<vitorlobo> Luiz,  bem como AlexandreMBM  disse
<Luiz> Bom saber. A minha preocupação vir na versão Inglês.
<Kobrakao> como faço pra dar chmod +x em pasta e suas respectivas subpastas e arquivos
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao,  chmod -R +x diretório
<vitorlobo> ou é
<vitorlobo> chmod +x -R
<vitorlobo> rs
<AlexandreMBM> Kobrakao, o -R quer dizer recursivo
<AlexandreMBM> Kobrakao, experimente estudar: man chmod
<Luiz> Outra dúvida é com relação a utilização do espaço no HD. Nas máquinas que nós vamos instalar o Ubuntu têm o Windows instalado. Sabem se no momento da instalação tem alguma opção de utilizar o HD todo e consequentemente excluir o Windows?
<vitorlobo> Luiz,  tem
<Kobrakao> eh massa
<CyL> Luiz: Sim, existe essa opção
<Kobrakao> deu certo
<CyL> Kobrakao: Mas um chmod +x recursivo provavelmente é uma prática de segurança ruim
<vitorlobo> CyL, geralmente aprende-se isso depois  q se lasca
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> nao pule etapas
<vitorlobo> espere ele se lascar
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<AlexandreMBM> Kobrakao, pra que você quis isso recursivo?
<paioniu> Luiz, apos a instalação vai ficar quase todo em pt-br. na primeira execução aparecerá a mensagem de 'suporte a idioma incompleto'. a partir dela você instala pela net o que faltar.
<AlexandreMBM> Como pesquisar dentro de arquivos pela linha de comando?
<Luiz> Bacana, Paioniu.
<Kobrakao> AlexandreMBM, nao tava funcionando aqui meu localhost
<Kobrakao> os arquivos em php nem imagem
<Kobrakao> nem mostrava no apache
<Kobrakao> kkkk
<Kobrakao> ai botei +x
<Kobrakao> ele entrou na pasta
<Kobrakao> mais nao exibiu os outros arquivos
<Kobrakao> ai tava colocando 1 por 1
<Kobrakao> e pegando
<Kobrakao> ai
<Kobrakao> queria td de uma vez
<paioniu> AlexandreMBM, cat arquivo | grep palavra_chave
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, eu quero pesquisar em todos os arquivos de uma árvore de diretórios, sem fazer um shell script
<CyL> Kobrakao: +x para pastas tem um significado diferente de +x para arquivos. No seu caso provavelmente é uma má idéia colocar +x para os seu arquivos
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: find
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao, po
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, como seria o find? Sei usá-lo para pesquisar os nomes...
<vitorlobo> legal
<vitorlobo> só é chato
<vitorlobo> que
<vitorlobo> você
<vitorlobo> escreva
<vitorlobo> assim
<vitorlobo> né?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Eu não sei o que vc quer fazer...
<vitorlobo> ai
<vitorlobo> fica
<vitorlobo> russo
<vitorlobo> amigo
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, listar todos os TXT que tem uma determinada palavra dentro (ou por expressão regular)
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, se possível, eu gostaria de estar habilitado a pesquisar em PDF e ODT também
<vitorlobo> Alex-Musicman,  find / -name  *.txt
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sei que existe o locate...
<AlexandreMBM> Estou para estudar mais o man de find e locate
<vitorlobo> ou nome.txt*
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, não é pelos nomes que quero achar
<vitorlobo> eu só uso o -name por enquanto
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, é pelo conteúdo
<vitorlobo> ahn
<Kobrakao> vitorlobo,
<Kobrakao> pq eh chato?
<CyL> Kobrakao: Pq IRC não é MSN
<Kobrakao> e qual a diferença
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, Kobrakao eu não queria instalar um buscador complexo, gráfico, que faz um bando de dados indexando os arquivos
<Kobrakao> qual a melhoria disto? escrever tudo em uma linha ou varias linhas
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao, você bagunça a sala, vai de contra as regras do canal, causa flood, pode derrubar pessoas, e ainda não ajuda em nada aos que querem ajudar-te
<AlexandreMBM> Kobrakao, oops, quis dirigir-me ao CyL
 * CyL testada na mea, testada na mesa, testada na mesa...
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, estude man find ...
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao,  tudo numa linha
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, estou fazendo
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Indexar arquivos é diferente de pesquisar pelo conteúdo...
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas se indexa geralmente para depois pesquisar pelo conteúdo; eu sei que indexar é para aumentar a velocidade
<paioniu> alexandreMBM,
<paioniu> creio que uma combinação de for, find e grep deve resolver.
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, eu sei fazer isso, mas não quero fazer shell script, quero aprender a sintaxe de um único utilitário tipo find ou locate
<kayo> na verdade, escrever quebrando a linha é melhor para uma conversa, ja que vc consegue ler td rapidamente de cima pra baixo, e isso vai de gosto pra gosto
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, e quero, se possível, está apto a achar coisas dentro de .odt e .pdf
<kayo> alegar flood e outras militancias já é banalidade e já cheira nego querendo virar ircop
<AlexandreMBM> kayo, depende do ritmo/passo desse "quebrando a linha"
<CyL> kayo: Eu concordo com o vitorlobo. Ler de cima para baixo é tão fácil quanto ler da esquerda para a direita. Muitas linhas tendem a atrapalhar conversas de outras pessoasl do canal, uma vez que as conversas se tornam um único 'espaguete'. E ninguém se posicionou como ircop aqui, o vitorlobo apenas disse algo que é de senso comum no irc.
<odra> CyL: Mas tem gente que acha mais fácil ler da direita para esquerda :p
<CyL> odra: Dependendo do locale da pessoa sim... ;)
<kayo> eu nao vou fazer isso aqui virar uma conversa sem sentido, existem gostos, eu nao sei o q vcs tem na cabeça, mas vcs nao sao ircops. para nao perder tempo, que tal essa discussao so voltar a tona quando vcs encontrarem alguma regra em algum canal 'oficial' (nego adora plagear os masters) dizendo que nao podemos escrever quebrado.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, vitorlobo, odra, kayo não penso ser o caso de entrar em consenso numa coisa subjetiva: se é melhor ler em horizontal ou vertical. Trata-se da pessoa dosar com bom senso o que deixa em horizontal e o que deixa em vertical, de forma a estar incluída na normalidade do grupo (no caso, o grupo de pessoas do IRC)
<odra> Ah
<odra> Acho que peguei dengue
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, vitorlobo, odra, kayo por exemplo, escrever cada palavra de uma frase em uma linha é visivelmente nonsense; nao fazer parágrafos quando eles tornam as coisas muito mais claras, também
<paioniu> AlexandreMBM, essas ferramentas são genéricas. o q vc quer é muito específico. nesse caso deve-se combiná-las ou criar um novo utilitário, o q alguém ja pode ter feito:-)
<vitorlobo> kayo,  continue escrevendo com quebra q vai tomar ban
<vitorlobo> kayo,  quando receber a galinha pulando, n vai vem chorar ok?
<vitorlobo> ponto.
<vitorlobo> odra, n é mais virgem de dengue....um aprendizado para a vida
<vitorlobo> rs
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, pois é. veja: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/script/Pesquisa-em-arquivos-*.odt
 * AlexandreMBM está indo almoçar
<kayo> é por essas e outras que eu adoro o facebook, twitter, tumblr, instagram... crianças acabam ficando por la em vez de pararem aqui no arcaico irc. porém sempre tem 1% que insiste em atrapalhar coisas boas.
<kayo> bom almoço para vcs ;-)
<fabiomaca1> guigouz: mano deixa eu te fazer uma pergunta, com essa mudança e o abandono do compiz para versão 13.10, corremos um grande risco desta versão sair bem zuada, com varios bugs, vc concorda comigo?
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1, seria épico
<vitorlobo> pq a 12.10 ja está bugaderrima
<vitorlobo> dai vai pro 13.10
<vitorlobo> vai mudar o nome pra buguntu
<vitorlobo> rs
<fabiomaca1> vitorlobo: hehehehe é exatamente isso que eu estou pensando para vc ter uma ideia estou usando para desenvolver um xubuntu, pq eu cansei da unity
<paioniu> Porque nao permanecer numa interface e aperfeiçoá-la ate os bugs virarem lenda? saudades do kde 3.5 e do gnome 2...
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, fabiomaca1 falar em bugs, alguém dá notícia de fix no GTK 2 que possibilite impressão a partir do Inkscape?
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, pois é. Mas as interfaces precisam acompanhar as exigências do "mercado", se não o pessoal não usa.
<AlexandreMBM> kayo foi embora sem perceber que tem de obedecer regras nas redes sociais, e entra nas normalidades dos grupos. no Twiiter, é se esforçar para colocar a ideia em 150 caracteres ou ser taxado de débil mental
<odra> Alguém ai sabe como trata dengue?
<AlexandreMBM> odra, não deve tomar AAS, nunca
<AlexandreMBM> odra, não há muito o que fazer
<fabiomaca1> odra: vai no medico mano, tem um remedio especifico é até de graça no hospital publico
<AlexandreMBM> odra, na farmácia podem lhe dar algo para tratar os sintomas
<fabiomaca1> odra: omde vc mora mano!
<AlexandreMBM> odra, se estive pior, melhor e no posto de saúde e talvez tomar soro
<AlexandreMBM> odra, é fácil desidratar; deve tomar bastante líquido
<fabiomaca1> AlezandreMBM: vc tem razão mano
<paioniu> Eu so esperando a proxima versao estavel do debian com o gnome 3 'bem' testado:-)
<AlexandreMBM> odra, o ideal é ter exame para acompanhar as defesas
<AlexandreMBM> odra, pois as plaquetas podem baixar a um nível não seguro e é preciso estar avisado
<fabiomaca1> odra: sendo para de dar uma de dr. House e vai no medico, rsrsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, ontem eu dei uma olhada na documentação que tem disponível em português para Debian e me surpreendi, mesmo já sabendo que a distro é tradiconal e uma potência mãe de tantas
<odra> fabiomaca1: Jales, SP
<fabiomaca1> odra: mano, vai no medico na boa, essa porra de dengue mata
<AlexandreMBM> odra, isso, estou com o fabiomaca1, apesar das dicas que dei
<AlexandreMBM> odra, pode não ser dengue
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, tem muita coisa sobre segurança, especialmente, e ela se apronfunda, se a pessoa quiser
<fabiomaca1> Vamos fazer a campanha odra: vai pro medico, rsrsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, só não tem uma visual atraente, mas o conteúdo compensa e muito
<odra> AlexandreMBM: Ontem eu estava com febre e dor de cabeca. Agora estou vomitando, manchas vermelhas ao redor do pescoço, dores atras dos olhos, cansaço e falta de apetite.
<enrico_> "odra: vai pro medico"
<enrico_> hehehe
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, e deve ter muita coisa ali que é genérico para qualquer distro, especialmente para "filhos" como o Ubuntu
<odra> Voce realmente acha que pode não ser dengue?
<enrico_> Só o médico para prescrever um medicamento e descobrir o que é, odra!
<AlexandreMBM> odra, médico nenhum coloca a mão no fogo por um diagnóstico só que essas informações
<AlexandreMBM> * só com essas informações
<AlexandreMBM> odra, eu sei lá o que pode ser? você acha que só existe dengue que pode provocar sintomas assim?!
<odra> Ah, e tem esse monte de pernilongo avoando pela minha casa.
<AlexandreMBM> odra, uma coisa interessante é que geralmente o mosquito da dengue não tem uma picada que doi e passa despercebido facilmente
<AlexandreMBM> odra, estamos numa conversa off-topic; vamos para com isso! vá po médico!
<paioniu> Debian com o guia foca e os manuais voce ta suprido he he.
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, não me referi nem ao Guia Foca, mas à documentação mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, os vários "how-tos", o debian-reference...
<paioniu> VOCE QUIS DIZER QUE É ESCASSA?
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, mas eu não vou sair do Ubuntu, por causa da família e por causa do "linux para seres humanos"
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, não, eu quis dizer é farta!
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, que é o oásis
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, que é praticamente o que sonhava a respeito de documentação
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, que eu não conheci melhor até hoje, mesmo que precise de atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, que muito abrangente!
<paioniu> De quaquer jeito ubuntu continua sendo baseado no debian, certo? com as duas distros fazendo um bom trabalho estamos bem servidos...
<paioniu> De um lado o foco na inovação do outro na estabilidade...
<enrico_> Pessoal, li uma notícia que o Stallman chamou o Ubuntu de adware ... o q vcs acham?
<paioniu> POR isso é que estou com o Ubuntu LTS
<enrico_> Estou com o ubuntu LTS, mas está com conflito de hardware
<paioniu> Stallman é um visionário inflexível. por ele até o computador seria open e distribuído gratuitamente. seria bom mas nao é assim que a economia funciona...
<vitorlobo> enrico_, o ubuntu nunca foi aprovado pela free software foundatiuon
<vitorlobo> enrico_, entao essa cisma do stallman é antiga...se bem que oq ele disse ser adware n foi o ubuntu mas sim um programa do ubuntu
<enrico_> @paioniu, falando em computador gratuito me lembrei do RaspberryPI. É um computador de baixo custo que roda un so unix like. Por enquanto só tem nos estados unidos, é para fins educacionais
<vitorlobo> paioniu, Stallman tem pensamentos anarquistas e utópicos...sendo o anarquismo uma utopia rs
<enrico_> @vitor lobo> Não sabia dessa. Vc sabe alguma distro boa que seja uma alternmativa ao Ubuntu ?
<vitorlobo> enrico_,  nos EUA 20 a 40 dólares...no Brasil de 150 a 600 reais....
<vitorlobo> enrico_,  o raspberry PI rs
<enrico_> caraca
<enrico_> nao sabia q tava custando tudo isso já, to desatualizado
<vitorlobo> enrico_,  bom, levando em conta que o Ubuntu é cópie modificada do Debian... o debian ué
<vitorlobo> rs
<paioniu> o projeto gnu diz q free nao quer dizer necessariamente grátis. e o marketing não é es
<vitorlobo> enrico_,  n custa...Brasileiro q é fdp mesmo
<vitorlobo> so quer tirar vantagem
<enrico_> aff q mancada...
<paioniu> ESSENCIAl para o negocio?
<enrico_> Devia ser obrigatório aprender Linux nas escolas
<vitorlobo> enrico_, obrigar a usar algo livre ja foge da ideologia "Livre"
<vitorlobo> enrico_,  vc tem de ser livre para escolher oq vc quer usar
<enrico_> Entendo seu ponto de vista. Mas já q ensinam info nas escolas, deviam ensinar Linux tbm. Assim teriam mais users do linux
<vitorlobo> enrico_, oq apoio nesse caso, é o ensino do s.o Linux....pq as pessoas nascem pensando que o Windows é o único caminho no ramo da informática...e a grande maioria fecha a mente pra isso
<fabiomaca1> Vcs sabiam que as lojas aqui dão desconto quando vc fala que não quer comprar a maquina com sistema operacional
<fabiomaca1> mas vc não consegue pegar a maquina na hora
<vitorlobo> enrico_,  pq software livre envolve mtas questoes...inclusive a da pirataria...ja que o Windows até com pirataria ganha
<fabiomaca1> vc tem que pagar e depois retirar, mas dá pra descolar até 20% de desconto
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1,  vc sabia que isso é um direito seu? e nada tem haver com desconto de loja?
<fabiomaca1> sim mas no brasil, não rola né
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1, vc exigir uma maquina sem s.o é direito seu
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1,  rola se vc souber q é direito seu
<fabiomaca1> eu mesmo já tentei por diversas vezes no brasil fazer isso e nunca consegui
<vitorlobo> se vc n souber
<vitorlobo> vao te enganar
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1,  vc sabia que se vc comprar um notebook da hp q geralmente só vem com Windows, vc pode pedir rassarcimento do dinheiro pelo valor do s.o depois?
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1,  eles n podem te obrigar a pagar pelo s.o
<fabiomaca1> já tentei comprar maquina por exemplo no extra, e falei pro vendedor não quero sistema operacional e o cara me falou que eu era obrigado a levar que fazia parte da maquina
<Guest47918> Boa tarde. Alguém saberia me dizer porque aparece No Emulation quando tento dar boot no CD de instalação do Ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1, ou que quando vc compra um pc ou notebook com windows, que eles são obrigados a também te dá o cd? que em 90% dos casos n dão?
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1, nesses casos vc vai com a lei e mostra pra ele, chama o gerente e bota pra fuu
<vitorlobo> fabiomaca1, nessa selva, só sobrevive quem aprende a brigar
<enrico_> <Guest47918> No emulation = sem emulação do S.O. live cd
<Guest47918> E o que isso significa, enrico?
<enrico_> Depende do q vc quer fazer...
<enrico_> Me explique por favor o q vc deseja fazer: Instalar o LInux no hd ou só rodar sem instalar ?
<enrico_> Se vc quiser só experimentar o linux sem instalar, vc roda ele via LIveCd
<Guest47918> Instalar o Lixux no HD
<Guest47918> Eu já quero instalar
<enrico_> Ah ok. Q versão é a sua ?
<Guest47918> sem testar
<enrico_> beleza
<Guest47918> 12.10
<Guest47918> baixei do direto do site
<enrico_> Geralmente vai estar escrito na tela de opções de boot do cd para apertar Tab ou F1, selecione a opção Install in hard disk
<enrico_> VC já insatlou linux antes ?
<Guest47918> não, tá sendo a primeira vez
<Guest47918> existe alguma possibilidade de executar a instalação direito do próprio Windows
<Guest47918> ?
<paioniu> SIM GUEST
<enrico_> Você pode instalar a partir do WIndows sim, mas ele vai tornar  a partição do lInux em NTFS, que é um formato ruim
<enrico_> (para o linux)
<Guest47918> Entendi
<paioniu> o linux ficara mais lento...
<enrico_> Para melhor performance, vc pode deixar o cd no drive, reiniciar e bootar pelo CD diretamente
<enrico_> Não muito lento, o LInux tende a ser mais rápido que o WIndows
<enrico_> mas este sistema de arquivos NTFS não é própria dele.
<enrico_> Se tiver jeito de vc ir instalando e perguntando pra gente, nós vamos te ajudando
<paioniu> em comparação com o ext3/ext4
<enrico_> Há opção de dual-boot: deixar uma partição com o Windows e a outra com o lInux, ou apagar tudo e deixar só Linux
<vitorlobo> enrico_, o ubuntu nao é o linux
<vitorlobo> enrico_, entao se o ubuntu ta lento, nao é  o linux q ta lento
<vitorlobo> rs
<CyL> vitorlobo: Não?
<vitorlobo> claro que nao
<enrico_> como assim ?
<vitorlobo> CyL, ubuntu é uma distribuição linux..nao é "o linux"
<CyL> vitorlobo: O que é o Ubuntu então?
<vitorlobo> CyL,  como acabo de dizer
<vitorlobo> CyL,  o kernel é o linux
<enrico_> Nops, <vitorlobo>, eu estava explicando que o Linux fica lento se instalar ele usando NTFS ao invés de ext3/4
<vitorlobo> CyL,  dizer que o linux ta lento pelo fato de que o ubuntu  está
<CyL> vitorlobo: Tecnicamente está correto, mas não acha meio 'pedante' não entender ubuntu e linux como termos sinônimos especialmente no caso de usuários novatos?
<vitorlobo> é errado
<enrico_> Tinha um cara perguntando se podia instalar o Ubuntu pelo WIndows
<enrico_> Bom, o Ubuntu é um sistema baseado em Unix.
<vitorlobo> CyL, acho errado justamente por isso...o fato do ubuntu ser uma distro muito popular e estar cada dia mais "pesado" para tornar adaptavel as versoes hightech do windows
<CyL> vitorlobo: Bom, na minha opinião da forma como a pergunta está não prejudica o entendimento, a não ser que ele tenha duas distribuições instaladas ao mesmo tempo.
<vitorlobo> CyL,  entao ..usuários do windows xp vem pro ubuntu ...o veem lento...e voltam pro xp alegando  linux é muito lento
<paioniu> Algun desenvolvedor C na sala?
<enrico_> Sei um pouco de C da faculdade
<enrico_> hehehe
<enrico_> **q aprendi na facul
<vitorlobo> se bem que
<CyL> vitorlobo: Bom, da mesma forma como existe Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows é um termo genérico
<vitorlobo> ta bem parecido com mac rs
<vitorlobo> CyL, a própria canonical está cada dia mais abafando a nomenclatura linux
<vitorlobo> CyL, as vezes penso que da mesma forma q tão remontando o unity do zero em qt, um dia vao se tornar independente do linux ja que seguem esse caminho de independencia
<vitorlobo> mas...
<vitorlobo> são meras especulações
<paioniu> queria saber se alguem sabe de algum canal em pt-br sobre programação C.
<CyL> vitorlobo: Bom, com relação a isso eu não vou dizer nada porque desconheço as indiossincrasias internas da Canonical. Mas negar que o Ubuntu é Linux por uma questão ideológica confunde mais o usuário do que o ajuda.
<vitorlobo> paioniu, se tiver, é bem pequeno
<CyL> *idiossincrasias
<vitorlobo> CyL, não neguei que o ubuntu é linux...neguei que o ubuntu seja o linux
<vitorlobo> CyL, como disse, ubuntu é uma distribuição linux e não o linux
<vitorlobo> é o correto
<vitorlobo> assim vc abre o leque de possibilidades do usuário pesquisar sobre outras distros
<enrico_> Achei um canal, mas tá em ingles --> #c
<vitorlobo> por exemplo, distros q consomem menos memória
<odra> enrico_: #C e #C++ na freenode são canais onde você nunca jamais vai obter ajuda com C e C++ :P
<paioniu> O Debian chegou na frente com a versão que usa kernel freebsd he he
<Gugs> eu fico triste quando penso que a canonical esta seguindo um pouco dos caminhos dos softwares proprietarios
<vitorlobo> os canais de programação
<vitorlobo> em sua grande maioria
<vitorlobo> com público cheio
<vitorlobo> são os em ingles mesmo rs
<vitorlobo> os em pt-br q ainda dão publico
<vitorlobo> axo q só python-br
<enrico_> Pq odra ???
<xGrind> vitorlobo, viu a novidade da Canonical?
<vitorlobo> e java-br e olhe la
<vitorlobo> xGrind, unity em qt?
<odra> enrico_: Eles vão mandar você ler o manual e ignorar tudo oq você diz.
<xGrind> vitorlobo, Mir
<Gugs> vi sim
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  q q é mir?
<odra> enrico_: Pelo menos foi assim comigo alguns anos atrás qndo eu fazia jogos em C++
<xGrind> servidor grafico. não vao usar x, nem wayland. vão criar um proprio
<enrico_> Humm entendi... Muito obrigado odra !
<enrico_> Pode dar umas dicas pra quem é iniciante em programação?
<Gugs> será open source?
<xGrind> dai o unity vai começar a usar qt e largar o compiz. vai ficar menos pesado
<odra> enrico_: Leia o manual.
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  se for bom e acrescentar, ótimo rs
<enrico_> hehehe, ok ;-D
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  meu problema com o unity n é o peso
<Gugs> esse mir será open source?
<odra> Você começou programação com C? De todas as linguas D:
<vitorlobo> é pq eu n gosto mesmo da estrutura dele
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> vitorlobo, acho que vai ser bom sim. vai ser escrito do zero, pela canonical. o bom é que só vai ter o necessario
<enrico_> Yep, me ensinaram C no começo.. por incrível q pareça é a q eu manjo mais
<paioniu> EM C nao tenho dificuldades. é q é difícil achar alguem p trocar idéia...
<Gugs> cara
<vitorlobo> xGrind, em caso de DE prefiro personalizada ou algo no seguimento xfce, ou até o phanteon mesmo la do elementary q ta bem charmoso
<Gugs> ruby é uma boa linguagem pra quem ta começando
<enrico_> Ela é interpretada, web?
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eu tb prefiro xfce :D
<Gugs> web
<vitorlobo> paioniu,  tem uns caras bem arrogantes do C
<odra> *linguagens de script são boas pra quem tah começando
<vitorlobo> paioniu, q conheço poraki
<xGrind> coloquei KDE esses dias, mas nao curti ;x
<Gugs> e outra, esta em alta no mercado
<enrico_> Voh estudar, Obrigado pelas dicas galera
<vitorlobo> rapai
<vitorlobo> entre nos canais gringos
<Gugs> fora que qnd vc começa a usar o rails, que é um framework da linguagem
<vitorlobo> se tiver duvida
<vitorlobo> consulte o stackoverflow.com
<Gugs> é altamente divertido de usá-la
<vitorlobo> conheça umas gringas progrmadoras
<vitorlobo> case-se com ela
<vitorlobo> consiga o greencard
<odra> Que eu saiba hoje em dia C é usado somente para bilbiotecas e frameworks
<vitorlobo> e mude de vida
<vitorlobo> de País de ramo
<enrico_> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> se pique daqui
<vitorlobo> rs
<enrico_> hauahauhuauha
<vitorlobo> e se vc n entende o ingles direito
<paioniu> GOSTEI. Mas ja sou casado.
<vitorlobo> melhor ainda...pq vc casa uma gringa q vai brigar com vc..pq vc melou a tampa do vazo
<vitorlobo> e vc vai dizer
<vitorlobo> I'm not understand you my love
<vitorlobo> I love you
<vitorlobo> é o segredo da felicidade
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa um n entender o outro
<vitorlobo> paioniu,  ai se lascou
<odra> Segredo da felicidade e não saber falar a mesma lingua que a moça.
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> odra, ou fingir q n entende
<enrico_> kkkkkkk
<obxhdx_> exit
<Gugs> eu gosto de conversar com minha patroa
<Gugs> ^^
<Gugs> ela tem umas sacadas legais
<vitorlobo> Gugs,  claro, ela q paga teu salario
<vitorlobo> :O
<paioniu> I understand the english used in manuals. but talk to people is better...
<Gugs> vitorlobo, na verdade quem me paga é o patrão
<Gugs> UHAUhAUA
<odra> Pessoa vai no #ubuntu-br
<odra> Para falar em inglês
<odra> Coisas que não tem nada haver com ubuntu
<vitorlobo> odra, #ubuntu
<vitorlobo> tem mais de mil
<vitorlobo> n tem uma mina sequer
<vitorlobo> eu fiquei com medo
<vitorlobo> ;O
<odra> vitorlobo: Elas existem, só não querem que você fique sabendo.
<vitorlobo> entao saberei
<vitorlobo> inventarei q to fazendo uma pesquisa
<vitorlobo> pra saber quantas mulheres usam linux
<vitorlobo> e perguntarei um a um
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> e quais funções exercem
<vitorlobo> e monte de lorota
<vitorlobo> .h
 * vitorlobo teste
<vitorlobo> teste
<guigouz> odra, eae já foi no médico ?
<odra> guigouz: n
<guigouz> odra, vamos ter que fazer uma petição no avaaz ?
<odra> guigouz: Como se petições online dessem em alguma coisa
<guigouz> oiaheoiaehioahei
<guigouz> é bom ir no médico, cara, principalmente se tá tendo epidemia aí
<paioniu> Algudm já tentou instalar o doxygen no ubuntu lts?
<garota_arisca> oi
<paioniu> Oi garota.
<garota_arisca> tdo bem?
<garota_arisca> alguem conhece algum cliente de vnc bom para linux
<paioniu> Tudo.
<garota_arisca> urgente, alguem conhece algum cliente de vnc bom para linux
<garota_arisca> ?
<vitorlobo> garota_arisca,  teamviewer?
<vitorlobo> garota_arisca,  http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/linux.aspx
<garota_arisca> obrigada vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> garota_arisca,  há..suellen
<vitorlobo> bem q desconfiei
<garota_arisca> rs :P
<Bon-chan> pessoal, brasero é realmente confiável na gravação de dvd's ou existe algum programa 'mais maduro'
<Bon-chan> ?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  é confiavel nunca tive treita com ele
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  mas tem o k3b do kde q dizem ser......sayajin
<Bon-chan> hue
<paioniu> VOCE fala de dvd de dados ou de video?
<Bon-chan> como assim sayajin?
<Bon-chan> dados
<Bon-chan> quero criar um disco de inicialização do windows 7 para instalar na máquina de um familiar
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, brasero é cabelo preto, k3b é loiro..sayajin ..nunc assistiu dbz?
<vitorlobo> rz
<Bon-chan> já sim
<Bon-chan> o.O
<Bon-chan> o k3b seria uma versão melhorada?
<Bon-chan> hueahushaush
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  ré
<Bon-chan> com poder de luta maior que 9000?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan, n uma versao do brasero..mas uma versao de software para esses fins..melhor
<Bon-chan> rodaria sem problemas no xfce?
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,  sim..mas instalará as dependencias do kde
<Bon-chan> tranquilo
<paioniu> xfce ja usa gtk. entao nele e melhor o brasero.
<paioniu> MAS tem o xfburn ou algo assim
<omelete> no final é td msm coisa, só muda interface
<paioniu> Omelete, e interface faz diferença no desempenho.
<vitorlobo> garota_arisca,  cuidado hein
<vitorlobo> garota_arisca,  botar alguém pra fuçar teu pc via vpn...se n tiver confiança pode acabar fazendo merda nele
<vitorlobo> rs
<slacko3371> Boa tarde
<paioniu> Olá a todos.
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, oi
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<Jhonny> Comprei uma placa de rede wireless "N 150 da D-link",segui várias dicas,linhas de comandos,mas ainda não consegui fazer a instalação de seu driver.Alguem saberia como ajudar?
<ronaldoonaldo> oi
<ronaldoonaldo> gente alguém ode me ajudar com som no ubuntu 12.10
<ronaldoonaldo> sou novo no linux
<omelete> fala o problema, se alguém souber vai responder
<ronaldoonaldo> bom é o seguinte omelete do nada ficou sem som, acho que qd eu fui instalar alguma coisa.
<ronaldoonaldo> aguém por acaso sabe como uso o AIRTIME?
<ronaldoonaldo> ja procurei varios videos tutor mas não explica bem
<Fabrocop> ola
<ronaldoonaldo> ola fabrobocop
<Fabrocop> Ola ronaldo
<tecsites> eaw galera
<paioniu> Boa noite a todos.
<tecsites> boa noite
<Fabrocop> alguem sabe sobre os Drives da Intel Hd para o Ubuntu?
<tecsites> http://communities.intel.com/thread/19133
<Julinux> eu estava vendo uma matéria sobre o novo servidor gráfico do ubuntu, e pelo visto será um padrão da cannonical, será se ela estará sujeita a liberar o código fonte para os usuários ou será se ela vai fazer como o Google fez com o Android?
<Fabrocop> ta falando do Mir?
<EliasCoutinho> Boa noite a todos
<Fabrocop> Boa Noite
<Julinux> sim
<Fabrocop> cara não sei
<EliasCoutinho> Amigos tenho um Dell XPS L 502x
<Fabrocop> parece que a Cannonical vai usar essa novo servidor junto com o seus parceiros
<Fabrocop> talvez ela libere
<EliasCoutinho> Estou ficando maluco pq a placa de vídeo NVIDIA não funciona corretamente
<Fabrocop> qual é a placa?
<EliasCoutinho> não habilita o HDMI
<Fabrocop> cara os Drivers pra linux são bem bugados mesmo
<Fabrocop> pq nenhuma versão é oficial
<EliasCoutinho> GeForce GT 540M
<Julinux> Pois é, pq o android não é totalmente opensource como se parece
<paioniu> Fabrocop, enquanto as empresas não liberam drivers para linux, o hardware permanece uma 'caixa preta'.
<Fabrocop> Sim paioniu,
<Fabrocop> ainda bem que a Valve ja ta avançando
<Fabrocop> em breve poderemos usar drives oficiais
<EliasCoutinho> pior é que preciso utilizar um programa chamado cinelerra em linux e ele funciona muito mal assim
<Julinux> Porque o Google que detém os lançamentos das versões do Android
<Fabrocop> exemplo o da Intel Hd Graphics
<Fabrocop> Julinux
<Fabrocop> é pq o android assim como o Mir
<Fabrocop> eles vão ter que ser bem mais cuidadosos
<Julinux> Por quê?
<Fabrocop> pq a cannonical não pode correr o risco
<Fabrocop> de ter o nome Ubuntu dando problemas no celulares , tvs , etc
<paioniu> Julinux, código livre é isso. Alguém pode en'forkar' o linux e distribuir apenas os códigos 'copiados' sem compartilhar as melhorias e dar o feedback para a comunidade. Essa, para mim é a pior parte.
<EliasCoutinho> Qual a ultima versão? 12.10 ou acima disso?
<Fabrocop> 12.10
<EliasCoutinho> sabe se vai sair a 13.10 este mes?
<EliasCoutinho> vi algo na net mas sem nada oficial
<Julinux> Mais se as melhorias não forem distribuídas automaticamente está quebrando as 4 liberdades de software e de acordo com a FSF deixa de ser um sistema open source
<Julinux> só mes que vem EliasCoutinho
<Rudineiw> EliasCoutinho: 13.04 sai em Abril e 13.10 sai em Outubro
<Fabrocop> Acho que a Cannonical vai demorar nas atualizações
<Fabrocop> pq agora eles estam mais focados no sistema mobile
<EliasCoutinho> talvez, quem sabe, nao sei, um dia qualquer este problema de drive se resolva em uma destas versoes
<Fabrocop> sim
<Fabrocop> n sei pq
<EliasCoutinho> Abraço. Fui!!!!
<Fabrocop> a cannonical n faz umas adaptações dos Drives Graficos
<paioniu> O melhor mesmo, acho, se vc vai adquirir um novo pc é pesquisar antes pela compatibilidade com o Linux :-)
<Fabrocop> Sim
<Fabrocop> mais mesmo assim vai continuar tendo problemas com drives
<paioniu> É assim que vou fazer de agora em diante.
<Fabrocop> Será que o Ubuntu Phone vai ser liberado para ser usado
<Fabrocop> em celulares como os Galaxys
<Fabrocop> ou só Nexus mesmo?
<Julinux> Fabrocop, então o pretexto das versões Rolling Release é o tempo que ela está focando nos mobile?
<paioniu> Se uma placa específica e problemática for indispensável. Se não der pra ficar sem aquele jogo. Então adquire uma daquelas licenças baratinhas da micr$s$ft.
<guigouz> Fabrocop, a canonical está reescrevendo toda a parte gráfica do desktop
<Fabrocop> Sim
<guigouz> unity e servidor gráfico
<Fabrocop> mais parece que o Unity só vai ser mudado la pela 14.10
<Fabrocop> que vai sair com o Mir ja
<paioniu> Mir ja! No banheiro rs rs rs
<guigouz> no mínimo, tão reescrevendo em QT
<guigouz> deve ficar bom lá pela versão 16, 17
<guigouz> se não decidirem reescrever do zero de novo =)
<paioniu> Alguém sabe dizer qual a vantagem do Qt nesse caso?
<Fabrocop> vai ser em QT/QML
<Fabrocop> a vantagem do QT é que ele pode ser ultilizado em todas as plataformas Mobile,TV , Tablet e Desktop
<Fabrocop> tendo nos 4 a mesma interface
<Julinux> Mas se a Cannonical não liberar o Mir, ela vai está quebrando o código de conduta dos usuários de software livre
<Fabrocop> Acho que vão liberar sim
<Fabrocop> Pq o LinuxMint
<Fabrocop> usa grande parte Ubuntu
<paioniu> Julinux, tecnicamente o Ubuntu já não é feito somente de software livre. Se se cria uma nova tecnologia, o desenvolvedor é que decide se abrirá ou não o código, não é assim?
<Fabrocop> assim como outras Distro
<paioniu> Ele só não pode fechar código livre existente...
<Fabrocop> Sim
<Fabrocop> mais ai que ta
<Fabrocop> os jogos da valve
<Fabrocop> eles vão ter código fechado
<Fabrocop> assim como outros de grandes desenvolvedoras
<Fabrocop> o Linux não precisa ser feito só de Software livre
<Fabrocop> pra ser Open Sorce
<paioniu> A verdade é que sem código fechado, alguns 'negócios' simplesmente são inviáveis.
<vitorlobo> acabei de asssitir o filme do the pirate bay
<vitorlobo> sinistro
<Julinux> de ser assim é,mas então no caso essa nova tecnologia deveria ter um copyright ao invés de um copyleft
<Julinux> e desse jeito então a canonical estaria se tornando a próxima Microsoft
<paioniu> Então, se o ubuntu continuar distribuindo o sistema sem custo, muita gente continuará sendo beneficiada. Mas se você é um desenvolvedor entusiasta do opensource, como eu, e ama a liberdade de poder alterar todo o seu sistema sem violar licenças, um sistema que é realmente seu, no melhor estilo BSD-licence, então as coisas podem estar indo mau.
<Fabrocop> Acho que a politica para os Desktop vai ser a mesma
<Fabrocop> agora a do resto
<Fabrocop> parece que vai ser igual a do android
<Julinux> Porque de acordo com as 4 liberdades do software libre o código fonte deve ser distribuíido com suas melhorias e para quem gostaria de se aprofundar
<Julinux> Fabrocop, isso enquanto eles não implantarem o Mir em Desktop
<Fabrocop> Sim , porém ja temos a muito tempo , softwares que precisam de licensa
<Fabrocop> Creio que o Mir n vai ser problema cara
<Fabrocop> é só uma forma de facilitar a vida do desenvolvimento
<Fabrocop> pq se o Mir for código fechado
<paioniu> De acordo com a idéia de software livre, você não pode vetar o acesso ao 'código livre' que você obtêm. Mas se eu criar algo novo, ainda que para trabalhar com opensource e usando ferramentas livres, há licensas aprovadas pela FSF que me permitem fechar o código novo, não é?
<Fabrocop> vai quebrar um monte de sistema menor
<Fabrocop> vcs se refere ao Sistema ou aos Aplicativos?
<paioniu> Só sei, que diferente do universo windows, no linux, sempre temos opções, e muitas. Se a atual deixar de ser viável, temos outras grandes e pequenas. Ou podemos criar a nossa (Mageia que o diga!).
<Julinux> Acredito que muita gente que prega o compartilhamento do código, deixará de usar o Ubuntu se caso o Mir não seguir a GPL
<Fabrocop> Mas digamos que é inviavel a Adobe liberar a sua suite pro linux
<Fabrocop> e de quebra torna ele open-source
<jomp16> Olá!
<Fabrocop> creio que o Mir não venha mudar isso
<Fabrocop> só vai ser mais por portabilidade mesmo
<Fabrocop> mais o Ubuntu por ser o sistema mais conhecido , os softwares licensiados de forma ou de outra irão chegar ao sistema
<Fabrocop> jomp16 Olá
<jomp16> Estou instalando o Arch Linux aqui na minha VM
<jomp16> eu sei que aqui é um canal de Ubuntu
<Fabrocop> pode falar
<Julinux> Bom acredito que a Canonical está crescendo muito, principalmente agora que está desenvolvendo sistemas mobile que são o futuro da geração, mas acredito que ela está indo com muita sede ao pote
<Fabrocop> talvez sim
<Fabrocop> a ideia do Mir é essa
<jomp16> não tenho dúvidas no momento,eu estou seguindo as instruções para iniciantes na wiki, e eu tenho um amigo gringo que está me ajudando aqui
<Fabrocop> vc usar o seus aplicativos do Desktop no seu tablet por exemplo
<jomp16> bem, parece que o Ubuntu Phone é baseado em CyanogenMod...
<jomp16> então, Ubuntu Phone = Android
<Fabrocop> seria
<Fabrocop> eles reescreveram
<Fabrocop> por isso que surgiu o Mir
<jomp16> mesmo assim é Android capado
<jomp16> eu estou por fora do Mir
<Fabrocop> No inicio ele era um android modificado , tanto é que vc poderia rodar aplicativos do android nele
<jomp16> como o Android roda por cima de uma VM, se a Canonical não rescrever para rodar por cima do hardware (puro linux kernel) aí poderá ter futuro
<jomp16> agora a Canonical está criando um OS mobile do zero?
<Fabrocop> agora com o Mir , vc vai poder rodar os mesmos aplicativos da versão Desktop na versão Mobile
<Fabrocop> quase isso , é que eles estam mudando o servido grafico
<jomp16> só quero saber qual a versão da CM/Android que eles basearam...
<Fabrocop> acho que agora só estam aproveitando o kernel
<Fabrocop> do android
<jomp16> kernel do android precisa de um outro app, que precisa de outro, infiniamente
<tecsites> voltei
<tecsites> oq ta rolando ai
<tecsites> tava programando a parti multiplayer
<jomp16> discutindo sobre o Ubuntu Phone?
<tecsites> isso é bom
<tecsites> quem ai é programador?
<jomp16> seria bom se a Canonical criasse um OS do zero, e não basear no outro...
<jomp16> eu estou estudando Java sozinho.... Só sei de algumas coisas....
<tecsites> java é mt bom aceita
<tecsites> em varias plataforma
<tecsites> ja mexi com java
<Fabrocop> jomp16
<tecsites> mais mexo é com c#
<tecsites> e linguagem de web
<Fabrocop> parece que ela ta criou um os do Zero sim
<Fabrocop> só que eles querem implementar o novo servidor grafico
<jomp16> Java é bom, mas com as constantes falhas de seguranças, as pessoas estão desinstalandoo Java (pois não sabem que a brecha é do plugin e não no Java em si)
<jomp16> e C# pode rodar no Linux com Wine ou pelo Mono se você trabalhar com Mono
<paioniu> tecsites, C serve?
<Fabrocop> Python é mais promissor do que o C#
<jomp16> o C/C++, Ruby, Python, etc são multiplataforma
<tecsites> nao entendi paion ?
<Fabrocop> sim
<jomp16> quando eu olhei a sauce code de um app em C#, eu tive um pensamento: "WTF?!"
<tecsites> s, roda no linux e no mac tambem
<tecsites> né?
<paioniu> Perguntou se alguém é programador?
<jomp16> sim
<Fabrocop> mais melhor mesmo é C/C++ , Java e Python
<tecsites> s
<tecsites> mais tambem tem outras linguagem
<tecsites> e uma boa mesmo é a assembly
<jomp16> lingua de máquina...
<tecsites> pq mexi direto com o processador
<paioniu> Estou voltando a me aventurar com Lisp. Mas C, já domino (assim me iludo). Java já estudei -- me ensinou sobre POO.
<Fabrocop> assembly é antigo , complexa
<Fabrocop> para aplicativos não é bom
<tecsites> depende do aplicativo,mais ela é mt usada pra completar um aplicativo
<paioniu> assembly, é bem atual. Quando o bixo pega, vamos decendo o nível até ela - tudo em nome do desempenho.
<tecsites> paioniu se programa em assembly?
<Fabrocop> mais usar assembly só para programas que precisam de um nivel de processamento muito alto
<tecsites> nen sempre
<Fabrocop> se não , não compensa o trabalho
<jomp16> como copiar tudo dentro de um arquivo com nano?
<paioniu> Tenho noções. suficiente para prosseguir no estudos sozinho. Mas ainda não sou competente com ela :-)
<tecsites> sim mais é fundamental saber a desktop e uma d elinguagem de web
<tecsites> exemplo o php ja domino
<tecsites> a  5 ano
<paioniu> jomp16, ctrl+alt+v copia o que tá na área de transferência.
<paioniu> Standard, estou revisando html e css para então começar php.
<jomp16> paioniu: pois no Arch não tem gedit...
<paioniu> jomp16, o X11 tá instalado?
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-06
<tecsites> sim o php é facil
<tecsites> e é bom por ser dinamica
<tecsites> bom pra trabalhar com banco de dado
<paioniu> tecsites, meu problema é guardar tudo na cuca.
<Fabrocop> até HTML
<tecsites> kk eu era assim com o jquery
<Fabrocop> tu as vezes precisa dar umas consultadas
<paioniu> Você trabalha como desenvolvedor?
<tecsites> agora to estudando o jquery
<tecsites> e ta indo
<paioniu> tecsites.
<tecsites> http://tslimitechat.freevar.com/ tipo ai um xat que to fazendo em php e jquery
<tecsites> no começo fiz expirado no irc
<tecsites> dps passei pra tipo o uol
<tecsites> ai to modificando ele
<tecsites> colocando jquery
<tecsites> pra ficar algum bem legal pro usuario
<juniorxap> galera, toda vez que abro o terminal o apport me informa de erro interno no ubuntu com o lsb_release
<tecsites> tipo ele nao exibi comentarios antigos
<tecsites> tipo o da uol
<tecsites> tipo ainda nao funciona o enter
<tecsites> e sim clicar no butao
<tecsites> pra enviar
<jomp16> paioniu: instalando Arch...
<odra> tecsites: Tenta clicar no botão.
<paioniu> jomp16, então por já quer saber do nano?
<jomp16> paioniu: fstab...
<Fabrocop> nano precisa do terminal né
<Rudineiw> juniorxap: eu também estaca com esse problema no lsb_release
<jomp16> eu estou no terminal...
<jomp16> Arch não tem GUI por padrão
<juniorxap> sera que não dá pra arrancar ele Rudineiw ?
<Rudineiw> juniorxap: resolvio o problema instalando o pacote lsb
<Rudineiw> juniorxap: sudo apt-get install lsb
<juniorxap> hummm reinstalação completa pelo synaptic
<juniorxap> humm ok vou tentar
<paioniu> jomp16, sei disso. Vc quer um tipo de ctrl+c ctrl+v, é isso?
<paioniu> Só que em modo texto?
<juniorxap> ée funcionou... obrigado Rudineiw, quem tiver blog divulga ai, eita bugzinho bobo...
<jomp16> paioniu: esqueca no momento...
<paioniu> ok.
<Fabrocop> ou
<Fabrocop> tava tentando instalar o Android SDK no linux
<Rudineiw> juniorxap: sou colaborador do site www.ubuntero.com.br
<Fabrocop> alguem já tentou ?
<jomp16> Fabrocop: só baixe o tar.gz do android sdk e descompacte em /home/seu user (eu faço isso) e rode um executável em in
<jomp16> bin
<jomp16> e baixe as APIs por ele
<Fabrocop> tu falas do ADT Bundle?
<Fabrocop> ou a parte 3d do linux é por OpenGL né?
<odra> Fabrocop: DirectX que num ia ser.
<odra> Fabrocop: E por "a parte 3d" você quer dizer "a parte gráfica"
<MarconM> boa noite
<odra> Boa noite MarconM.
<MarconM> odra, boa noite =)
<odra> Fabrocop: Hoje em dia aplicativos Gtk+ usam Cairo para desenhar botões e menus. E Cairo usa placas gráficas atráves de OpenGL. Eu acho que ele suporta DirectX e um renderizador próprio mas n tenho certeza.
<Fabrocop> minha internet ta um lixo
<Fabrocop> baixando por torrent o ubuntu 12.10
<Fabrocop> a 20kB/s
<paioniu> Alguém sabe como visualizar aequivos pdf locais num navegador?
<jomp16> Fabrocop: eu sempre baixo a versão sem ADT
<jomp16> só o SDK Manager
<jomp16> Acabei de instalar o Arch :)
<paioniu> jomp16, parabéns.
<Fabrocop> teve um tempo que tava tentando instalar o blacktrack
<Fabrocop> no pendrive ele rodava
<Fabrocop> agora no HD não
<paioniu> O mais hard que fui foi o LinuxFromScratch.
<paioniu> Também o arch e o gentoo.
<paioniu> falta o slackware he he
<Fabrocop> slackware dizem que é o capeta
<jomp16> :O
<Fabrocop> igual falam do freebsd
<paioniu> O freebsd e o slack tem em comum: alguns de seus adeptos os encaram, ou pelo menos assim se expressam, como uma religião.
<AlexandreMBM> Olá a todos! Boa noite a todos! Tenho uma dúvida com Bluetooth no Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. Funcionou de primeira, um dongle USB. Só que o compartador não fica visível mesmo que acionando o botão para isso. Alguém faz ideia do que pode estar se passando?
<Fabrocop> ve as configurações de bluetooth
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, não acredito que Slackware seja mais difícil do que LinuxFromScratch. Já usei Slackware, mas não tive coragem de investir em LinuxFromScratch, e nem mesmo em Gentoo (que parece menos difícil).
<Luciano> Boa noite
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: boa noite meu amigo
<Fabrocop> boa noite
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, tipo quais? Ele funciona. Eu consigo navegar os arquivos do dispositivo.
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, boa noite!
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Instalei o ubuntu via virtualbox, mas estou com uma dúvida sobre a resolução, saberia me ajudar?
<Luciano> Não consigo por tela cheia, li na internet que teria que instalar alguma coisa para o convidado, mas não existe "dipositivos" no ubuntu para eu mandar instalar o que manda
<Fabrocop> no painel de configurações do Ubuntu ve se estar para estar descoberto
<Luciano> "dispositivos"
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, como é?
<paioniu> AlexandreMBM, claro. LFS é bem mais complexo. Compilar e Configurar o sistema do zero a partir dos fontes. Pior que isso, só mesmo criar meu próprio kernel (ainda não descartei essa idéia e já reuni vasta informação sobre o assunto) Slack de pois de configurado dizem que é a estabilidade em pessoa :-)
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ah! li
<Fabrocop> vc diz colocar a VB em fullscreen?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, sim...
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, deixa eu ver aqui
<Luciano> Fabrocop: sim
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, qual a versão do virtualbox?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, tem no menu ajuda
<Fabrocop> cara acho que ai é no VB mesmo
<Luciano> 4.2.0 alguma coisa
<Fabrocop> No VB
<Fabrocop> tu usa HOST + G
<Fabrocop> e depois muda a resolução do ubuntu pra ficar certinho
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, veja se no menu Dispositivos tem "Instalar Adicionais para Convidado..."?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Mas não encontrei o menu dispositivos
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, é o mesmo Host+G (atalho) que o Fabrocop está dizendo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, na parte superior ou inferior, da tela, quando a máquina virtual está executando
<Fabrocop> nunca gostei de usar Maquinas Virtuais
<Luciano> Fabrocop: como usa host + g? Aqui falava alguma coisa de contrl + f
<Fabrocop> melhor mesmo é dualboot
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ou melhor, nos menus de sempre da janela da máquina virtual executando
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, quando estiver na tela da máquina executando, tecle Host+G
<Fabrocop> é pq o VB depois que inicializa o sistema ele captura o teclado para  o sistema virtualizado
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Que tecla é host?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Host é a tecla que foi informada no início, numa janelinha
<Fabrocop> Geralmente é o Control da direita
<Luciano> Fabrocop: Eu não fiz em dual boot pq fiquei com medo de perder minhas partições de testes e recovery da dell
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, se não lembra a tecla, por favor, deslique e ligue novamente a máquina virtual (eu só sei descobrir a tecla assim)
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ele diz na janelinha de aviso
<Fabrocop> Luciano o dual boot é bem simples
<Fabrocop> o Ubuntu ja faz sózinho pra vc
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, sim, as coisas no Slackware são muito firmes
<Fabrocop> a parte mais chatinha é remover o Dual Boot
<Luciano> Fabrocop: Eu sei fazer o dual Fabrocop , meu medo era se arrependesse e quisesse voltar ao windows, as partições da dell ficariam perdidas e eu nao saberia arrumar
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, eu saiu dele apenas por que não achava prático o suficiente para propor para o desktop da  família
<Fabrocop> as Partições da Dell não seriam perdidas
<Fabrocop> vc ia instalar ao lado ou em cima do linux
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, eu mesmo preferi pessoalmente as facilidade do APT, também
<Fabrocop> se quiser voltar ao windows
<Luciano> Fabrocop: Aqui diz que a tecla de hospedeiro está definida como right control
<Fabrocop> ela ia estar la da mesma forma
<Luciano> Fabrocop: Não tem control direito no meu teclado
<Fabrocop> ai complica um pouco
<paioniu> AlexandreMBM, entendo. É o meu motivo para não estar agora mesmo no Debian :-) O Ubuntu serve a mais necessidades.
<Luciano> Fabrocop: sim, as partições estariam la, mas o linux iria desconfigurar o boot da dell, de modo que eu ligaria o computador e não teria a opção mais para fazer restauração automatica do sistema
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, deixa ele fica mais a vontade; não tenho medo dele voltar atrás assim; pelo contrário, se ele pretender passar de vez para o boot LInux e tiver dificuldades determinantes, aí sim eu temo ele voltar atras
<AlexandreMBM> paioniu, não entendi bem a sua frase; apenas posso supor uma "interpretação"
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, era pra ter o menu Dispositivos
<Fabrocop> Luciano tu tem que ir na tela principal do VB
<Fabrocop> e em File > Preferences > Input
<Fabrocop> ai vc vai poder trocar a Host Key
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, eu não sabia
<Fabrocop> nem eu
<Fabrocop> mais o Tio Google ajuda
<paioniu> Minha necessidade e a necessidade de minha família. Por mim estaria no Slack, ou no DragonFlyBsd ou no NetBSD, ou no Haiku (Se tivesse consseguido instalar ele no hd corretamente). Mas O Ubuntu é um SO para o dia a dia, pronto para o serviço. E minha esposa entende ele :-)
<Luciano> Fabrocop: troquei para control
<Fabrocop> okay
<Fabrocop> agora da Boot e faz o Control G
<Fabrocop> se não der usa o Control F
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, então será montada uma unidade com os arquivos de instalção
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, leia o LEIAME dentro da pasta
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, execute o instalador correto, tem alguns
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Fechei o ubuntu e abri novamente, agora tem o dispositivos
<Luciano> antes nao tinha, nao sei pq
<Luciano> ai estou instalando os adicionais para convidados
<Luciano> está dando falha ao montar a imagem dentro do ubuntu
<Luciano> a resolução fica ruim
<Fabrocop> vc ja mudou dentro do Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, não entendi o que você falou sobre dispositivos descobertos no painel de configurações do Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, não seria a mesma coisa do dispositivo está funcionou através do ícone do Bluetooth?
<Fabrocop> vc quer que outros dipositivos descubram o do seu PC?
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, sim.
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, no ícone do Bluetooth tem pra clicar "visível"
<Fabrocop> sim na configurações de bluetooth vc tem que colocar pra ficar visivel
<jomp16> quando usava Ubuntu no VirtualBox, eu instalava os drivers do guest da VM, reiniciava e colocava em full screen, ele mudava de resolução epegava
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, nas configurações do Bluetooth, que dá no mesmo, também
<Fabrocop> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, eu cliquei mas não surtiu efeito (ontem quando eu podia testar)
<paioniu> Boa noite a todos e até mais.
<Fabrocop> Até mais...
<jomp16> até mais
<AlexandreMBM> jomp16, pode ter sido má instalação; ou má configuração do dispositivo de vídeo da máquina virtual (Propriedades)
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, até
<Fabrocop> Alexandre vc ta usando a 12.04 lts?
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, sim
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, 12.04.2 LTS
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, mas hoje estou por XDMCP, sem permissão para as configurações de Bluetooth
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, ontem eu estava com acesso e fiz os testes
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, navega arquivos do dispositivo
<Fabrocop> hmm...
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, depois de parear, claro
<Fabrocop> entendo
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, e envia arquivos para o dispositivo
<Fabrocop> mais só mandando do pc para o dispositivo
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, mas o disponível não ver o computador
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, mesmo com o "visível" marcado ON nas configurações do Bluetooth
<Fabrocop> tenta desparear os dispostivos
<Fabrocop> e tenta do inicio
<Fabrocop> as vezes até no Windows da isso
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, só mais tarde eu vou poder testar
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, eu fiquei pensando que poderia ser permissão em arquivos de dispositivo ou de programas
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, existe um log do pra isso?
<Fabrocop> não sei te dizer
<Fabrocop> o 12.04 veio com alguns problemas no bluetooth
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, como me informo a respeito?
<Fabrocop> tem varios relatos no forum
<Fabrocop> tenta fazer o download de um pacote
<Fabrocop> sudo dpkg -i ar3011-dkms_1.1ryt2.3_all.db
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, talvez tenha comando apt-get para instalar os adicionais de convidado
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, apt-cache search virtualbox
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, retorna um bocado de coisa
<Fabrocop> tais usando virtual box?
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, já resolvi por esse caminho, uma vez. Mas esqueci dos detalhes
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, eu não. Não agora. Mas tem uma nesse notebook
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, eu uso, nos notebooks do meus irmãos.
<Fabrocop> hm
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, mas eu refiro-me ao problema do Luciano
<Fabrocop> ata
<Fabrocop> tem uns Drives do VB sim
<Fabrocop> que quando iniciar ja vai direto na resolução certa
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, seu virtualbox é OSE?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: OSE?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, como está aí, funcionou?
<Luciano> Baixei o pacote lá, mas continua a mesma coisa
<Luciano> só consigo tela cheia maximizando
<Luciano> o host + f não funcionou
<Fabrocop> luciano
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Open Source Edition
<Fabrocop> o seu problema é no convidado?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, vamos mudar a estratégia
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, vou ver aqui um passo a passo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, espera í
<Luciano> Fabrocop: Não, na minha conta mesmo, a resolução não está boa, fica em 1024 x 748
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, vou propor comando apt-get install
<Fabrocop> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, antes vou ver algum tutorial, com base nos pacotes que suspeito
<Fabrocop> se não tem como fazer manualmente
<Fabrocop> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/VirtualBox-Ubuntu-convidado-em-Alta-Resolucao
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, dá uma olhada nisso também: http://www.sysprobs.com/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-on-ubuntu-11-10-2d-and-3d-unity-issues
<Fabrocop> luciano
<Fabrocop> sabe no VB
<Luciano> Fabrocop: sum
<Luciano> Fabrocop: HUM
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: como faz pra ir na pasta home
<Fabrocop> vai ja foi em Dispositivos e Instalar Adicionais para Convidado
<Luciano> Fabrocop: ja fui
<lord_daemon> (:
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, Luciano esse do Viva On Linux me parece contramão, por enquanto
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: pq?
<Fabrocop> pq ele vai alterar no sistema
<Fabrocop> e se vc n tiver os drivers n adianta
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, por que nem sabemos se ele de fato instalou as adicionais?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ele pode estar dizendo que sim e não instalou
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Algumas coisas ele instalou sim, outras deu msg fail
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Então se eu tentar e não tiver instalado, apenas não deve acontecer nada, certo?
<AlexandreMBM> Oops, as últimas duas mensagens era para o Fabrocop , viu Luciano
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Ou pode ferrar alguma coisa?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: sim rsrs
<Fabrocop> Device       "VirtualBox graphics card"
<Fabrocop> pois é ele adicionou sim
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, se deu fail, tem coisa errada
<Fabrocop> ai o luciano tem que pegar esse drive ainda
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: deu fail pra outra coisa, mas parte grafica deu done
<Luciano> nao sei o q deu fail
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, só perder tempo
<Luciano> como faço para achar a pasta home?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Fabrocop melhor garantir/validar cada passo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Fabrocop numa sequencia
<Fabrocop> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, eu acho melhor a estratégia dos tutoriais
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Só preciso achar a pasta home pra dar continuidade e saber se funcionou
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, Luciano leiam isso também: https://sites.google.com/site/iancharestphd/aide-memoire/installingubuntu1204ltswithguestadditionsinvirtualbox
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, no Terminal?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, se for, faça: cd /home
<Luciano> o tutorial do viva linux manda eu clicar em um arquivo dentro da pasta home, mas não estou achando essa pasta no menu ao lado
<Fabrocop> Luciano
<Fabrocop> o do Viva Linux tu tem que ter o Pacotes graficos do VB antes
<Fabrocop> o que o alexandre mandou foi isso
<Luciano> Fabrocop: só da este problema virtualizando? Pelo cd parecia norma
<Luciano> l
<Fabrocop> sima
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, na barra lateral tem um ícone de pasta
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ele abre /home/nomedeusuario
<Fabrocop> é pq no CD ele ja ajusta com o monitor
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: sim, mas nao tinha o arquivo q preciso, por isso acho q nao é a pasta home esta
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, então você vai Ir > Localização...
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, aparece pra digitar o endereço
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, acho que você não colocou os arquivos em /home
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não deveria ser mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, no desktop pode ter um ícone de unidade... clique nele, pode ser a unidade montada com os instaladores das adicionais
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas isso significa que como eu suspeitava você não instalou ainda as adicionais e ainda pode ser conveniente seguir o primeiro tutorial que indiquei link acima
<Luciano> Vá ao diretório “/Home”, clique com o botão direito em: VBOXADDITIONS, em seguida, clique em: Adicionar.
<Luciano> eu acho o vboxadditions, mas não acontece nada qdo clico com o botão direito
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM:  eu instalei conforme mandou o tutorial, se deu algum erro e ficou faltando algo é do ubuntu o problema
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, qual tutorial?
<Luciano> do viva linux
<Fabrocop> luciano
<Fabrocop> tu tem que iniciar por Instalar Adicionais para Convidado
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, manda o link aí
<Luciano> Fabrocop: foii o que eu fiz
<Luciano> mas nao é toda hora que aparece a opção de dispositivos
<Fabrocop> si
<Fabrocop> mais antes disso vai no terminal
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/VirtualBox-Ubuntu-convidado-em-Alta-Resolucao
<Fabrocop> e faz
<Fabrocop> sudo apt-get install dkms
<Fabrocop> ee depois
<Fabrocop> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions
<Luciano> Fabrocop: como vai no terminal no ubuntu? Essa unity é mto ruim, nao acho nada
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, esse foi o tutorial que eu disse que não valia a pena seguir
<Fabrocop> só ir no campo de busca e digitar Terminal
<Fabrocop> ja vai aparecer
<jomp16> Hey, alguém aqui pode me ajudar com as fontes do Arch?
<jomp16> eu setei em Lat2-Terminus16 mas tem erros em alguns caracters, como N 'ã' o
<jomp16> tem outra fonte padrão para o português ou preciso instalar alguns para suportar?
<Fabrocop> creio que tem que ser para português
<Fabrocop> essa se for de espanhol vai bugar mesm
<Fabrocop> pq la n tem essa acentuação
<Luciano> Fabrocop: está indo
<Fabrocop> somene no ^n
<jomp16> Fabrocop: que fonte eu seto?
<Fabrocop> ñ
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: eu sei, estou fazendo o ap-get agora
<jomp16> a lang eu usei pt_BR.UTF-8
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: mas assim que aprender um pouco vou usar só o ubuntu no hd, nada de virtualizar nem dual boot, fica meio lento
<Fabrocop> jomp
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, como preferir
<Fabrocop> vc colocou pt_BR
<Luciano> Fabrocop: pq agora está demorando e antes tinha ido mais rapido? São outros pacotes que estão instalando pelo ap-get?
<Fabrocop> ai vc vai ter que pegar uma Font que tenha todos os caracteres PT-BR ou só PT mesmo
<jomp16> Fabrocop: você conhece alguma fonte?
<jomp16> que tenha pro Arch
<Fabrocop> n sei como funciona no Arch
<Fabrocop> mais acho que a Lucida Console
<jomp16> vou pedir ajuda no #archlinux-br
<Fabrocop> Luciano
<Fabrocop> na certo o pacote é maior
<Fabrocop> então vai demorar mais para baixar e instalar
<Fabrocop> jomp16
<Fabrocop> ttf-dejavu
<jomp16> oi
<Fabrocop> # pacman -S ttf-dejavu
<jomp16> instalando
<Fabrocop> dejavu que eu saiba tem todos os caracteres
<Fabrocop> Luciano ta dando certo?
<Luciano> si
<Luciano> m
<jomp16> Fabrocop: depois de instalar o ttf-dejavu, a fonte vão para outro local e não na pasta de fonte
<jomp16> o que faço?
<Luciano> acabou e agora
<Fabrocop> Luciano reiniciar o Ubuntu
<jomp16> a fonte ttf-dejavu foi para /usr/share/fonts/TTF
<Fabrocop> sim
<Fabrocop> TTF fica separada
<jomp16> o que faço para setar a fonte?
<Luciano> Fabrocop: pronto, mas ainda não vi diferença
<Luciano> :(
<Fabrocop> agora tu vai configurar a resolução
<Luciano> só tem até 1024 x 768
<Luciano> igual antes
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, manda screenshot pra gente, se tiver como tirar
<Luciano> mas como vou jogar o screenshot aqui?
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ah... quer dizer que está em tela cheia mas a resolução é baixa pra vocẽ?
<Luciano> não fica em tela cheia, fica maximizada apenas
<Luciano> e em resolução fraca
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, tem comando pra tela cheia nos menus
<Luciano> até ocupa a tela toda, mas fica com a barra de tarefas do windows por baixo
<Luciano> entende
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, eu sei, esse é modo, não é modo de tela cheia
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: então só fica assim?
<AlexandreMBM> * esse é um modo
<Luciano> ah ta
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não, tem comando de tela cheia aí
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, nos menus
<Luciano> e o menu com opções, dipositivos e tal, some toda hora e não aparece mais, nao sei pq
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, não mais no menu dispositivos
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, em outro
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, acho que no Arquivo
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: estou apenas exemplificando, some o menu inteiro
<Luciano> não está em cima nem abaixo
<jomp16> aqui eu conseguia por em tela cheia no VM...
<jomp16> sem windows a vista
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, espera aí, vou testar novamente aqui
<Fabrocop> Luciano é em File se eu n me engano
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, alguma vez eu já fiquei sem menus
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, deve ter um modo de voltar
<jomp16> Offtopic: e pelo jeito que vi, o console do Arch é mais foderoso que o do Ubuntu
<Fabrocop> jomp16 : # setfont ttf-dejavu
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, se você seguiu o tutorial certinho, agora é só uma questão de escolher o modo correto no virtualbox
<jomp16> Fabrocop: cannot open file ttf-dejavu
<Fabrocop> deve ser pq ta na pasta TTF
<jomp16> sim....
<jomp16> precisa mudar...
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM, Fabrocop: amanha eu continuo, tenho q dormir pq trabalho cedo. Amanha eu volto e se puderem me ajudar. Obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, descobri. você está no modo escalonado
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, tem um atalho pra sair dele
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: mas eu cheguei a por tela chei
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas acabei de esquecer :)
<Luciano> mas ai a tela ficou cheia com as laterais pretas
<Luciano> era em exibir
<Luciano> qdo o menu aparecer
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas o modo escalonado parece ser opção paralela
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, tente Host+G
<Fabrocop> a borda preta
<Fabrocop> é pq ta n ta em HD
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: mas estou quebrando a cabeça com este host e não funciona
<Luciano> ja configurei pro shift direito, mas não acontece nada qdo aperto
<Fabrocop> tenta deixar o Host de lado
<Luciano> Fabrocop: acho que nao, pois no tutorial do vbox que ensina colocar em full, fala deste host
<Fabrocop> e ir pelos menus
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, vá lá em Preferências > Entrada e configure pra ser o Shift Direito
<Luciano> Fabrocop: meus menus sumiram, só uma vez apareceu qdo reiniciei e sumiu novamente
<Fabrocop> Host é uma tecla que serve para execultar uma ação no VB e não no SO
<Luciano> pronto
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Host é uma tecla de atalho
<Fabrocop> Luciano desliga o VB
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, Host é apelido para a tecla que você configurar
<Fabrocop> e entra denovo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, acabei de testar, a parir do modo escalonado sem menus, Host+F e deu certo, foi para tela cheia
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM:  aqui agora deu tbm, mas fica as laterais pretas
<jomp16> Instalando GNOME
<Luciano> nao consigo colocar em 1366 x 768
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, enquanto na tela cheia, os menus estão numa barra oculta, ou na parte inferior ou na parte superior da tela
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: sim, fica abaixo
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, como um filme 4:3 em televisão 16:9?
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: sim, achei que essas atualizações seria pra funcionar normal, mas do jeito que esta agora ja estava antes de instalar os adicionais pra convidado ou o ap-get
<Luciano> então não estou entendendo
<Fabrocop> jomp16 tu consiguiu instalar a font?
<jomp16> Fabrocop: instalei no pacman, mas não consegui ativar
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, se você seguiu o tutorial inteiramente, agora pode ser uma de duas questões mais simples: pode ser que você tenha de já iniciar em tela cheia pelo menos uma primeira vez; e/ou pode ser que você tenha que configurar a resolução do monitor dentro do Ubuntu quando logado (vocẽ faz isso através do menu do canto superior direito, o mesmo do encerrar sessão)
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, ou então você precisa ajudar algo das propriedades de vídeo da máquina virtual antes de inciá-la
<Luciano> AlexandreMBM: Se eu tivesse como ter certeza q eu teria como recuperar o boot da dell e deixar o note exatamente como está, eu tirava o windows e punha o linux de boa
<Luciano> amanha eu continuo mexer, infelizmente tenho q dormir agora
<Luciano> amanha eu volto pessoal
<Luciano> obrigado pela ajuda
<Fabrocop> Luciano
<AlexandreMBM> Luciano, mas se for por causa da dificuldade com Virtualbox, você está muito precipitado
<Fabrocop> pode instalar tranquilo
<Fabrocop> n perder n
<Fabrocop> ja fiz isso aqui varias vezes
<Fabrocop> só tu n apagar a partição
<jomp16> ele saiu...
<AlexandreMBM> Fabrocop, jomp16 deixei o seguinte memo pra ele:
<AlexandreMBM> Se você testou tudo que conversamos no #ubuntu-br e não resolveu, pode partir para a parte de editar o arquivo, daquele tutorial do Viva O Linux que eu desaconselhei.
<jomp16> ok
<jomp16> vocês acham que GNOME é bom?
<jomp16> eu não sei se o pacote do GNOME do Arch é a versão 2 ou 3
<AlexandreMBM> jomp16, eu acho que essa discussão não merece minha atenção
<jomp16> eu não estou discutindo...
<jomp16> eu sempre usava Unity no Ubuntu...
<AlexandreMBM> jomp16, quer começar: Gnome vs. Unity vs. KDE vs. ...
<jomp16> não quero começar nada, aliás, esqueca o que eu disse, o melhor é testar cada um
<vitorlobo> jomp16, pode ser 2 ou 3
<vitorlobo> jomp16, no arch vc escolhe oq vc quer
<vitorlobo> jomp16, 2,3 fork, unity, xfce, e17,phanteon, etc etc
<lord_daemon> alguem usa grub4dos?
<AlexandreMBM> Há alguns minutos (talvez horas) comentei uma dificuldade que passo com o Bluetooth. Trata-se disso:
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1094086
<AlexandreMBM> Como posso ajudar a debugar lá no Launchpad? Tem logs no sistema de Bluetooth?
<AlexandreMBM> No Launchpad eu sou o alexandre-mbm
<alexantest> n
<xGrind> o Lubuntu ta ficando cada vez mais bonito
<xGrind> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Raring/Box?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=raring.png
<jomp16> sistematico: usando Arch no VirtualBox no momento :)
<sistematico> Muito bom.
<sistematico> Meus parabens :)
<jomp16> instalei do zero, instalei o GNOME, eu estou agora instalando o chromium
<sistematico> Legal.
<jomp16> se eu conseguir meu PC de volta, instalarei o Arch lá
<jomp16> quero sair do Ubuntu
<sistematico> Eu pularia a parte do Gnome, mas isso é questão de gosto =D
<CyL> jomp16: gentoo FTW
<jomp16> sistematico: você usaria qual DE?
<sistematico> Não uso DE, uso WM.
<sistematico> jomp16, OpenBox.
<sistematico> Instalei o Arch Linux no PC do patrão, AMD Bulldozer 16 núcleos, 64GB de Ram, placa de vídeo Nvidia Titan.
<sistematico> Boot em 2 segundos e meio com SSD Intel de 640GB
<jomp16> lol fag
<sistematico> Queria poder usar um pouquinho mais o pc dele.
<jomp16> deve ter custado uma fortuna
<sistematico> Mas num deu.
<jomp16> é um servidor?
<sistematico> Não.
<jomp16> PC de uso normal?
<jomp16> Não precisa exagerar tanto assim
<sistematico> jomp16, Ele tem vários servidores, essa é a máquina dele.
<jomp16> ou ele é bilionário, então sem problemas
<sistematico> Ele é o dono da CLANhost.
<sistematico> Delson o nome dele.
<sistematico> Bilionário ele num é, mas digamos que ele tá sossegado.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> 36k de seguidores no Twitter.
<jomp16> e você ganha quanto?
<sistematico> Menos do que quero.
<sistematico> Mais do que mereço.
<jomp16> você trabalha como?
<jomp16> suporte?
<sistematico> Na verdade, eu não sou funcionário dele, faço alguns trabalhos, mas nada fixo, antes de mais nada somos amigos.
<sistematico> Algo como um Freelancer.
<jomp16> Ah, o Arch Linux é foderosamente foderoso
<jomp16> freelancer
<Poca> sistematico: bulldozer de 16 cores?
<Poca> ui
<Poca> não sabia que a AMD fazia essas bagaças
<sistematico> É, acho que é uma parada assim.
<Poca> sistematico: eles fabricam até 8 cores só eu acho
<Poca> caralho
<Poca> 560 pila o processador
<Poca> interessante
<sistematico_> 8 cores é o meu.
<Poca> sistematico_: http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx
<sistematico_> http://www.amd.com/us/products/server/processors/6000-series-platform/6200/Pages/6200-series-processors.aspx
<sistematico_> Esse acho que é 16
<Bktt2> Jomp16 pq quer sair do ubuntu?
<Bktt2> Quais os beneficios de util
<Poca> ah
<Poca> opteron
<Poca> daí é outra coisa
<sistematico_> Paguei 450 num Bulldozer FX-8150.
<sistematico_> Nem é tãaaaaao caro.
<Bktt2> No que o arch e melhor e difere do ubuntu?
<sistematico_> Esses dias montei um PC top com 600 reais.
<sistematico_> Gabinete, fonte, placa-mãe, processador, memória e ssd.
<sistematico_> Sem placa de vídeo.
<Poca> Bktt2: o cara viu sobre o ubuntu virar rolling e blah blah
<Poca> viu sobre o arch
<Poca> e se interessou
<Poca> faz parte :P
<sistematico_> Um Bulldozer FX-6100
<Bktt2> Poca , o arch é uma distro mais "pura"?
<Poca> não
<Poca> é independente
<Poca> minimalista e rolling release
<Bktt2> Qual distro seria melhor para aprender? tenho usado ubuntu por anos, mas as facilidades fizeram com que eu tenha aprendido muito pouco sobre linux propriamente dito
<AlexandreMBM> Bktt2, pode começar com instalações personalizadas Debian
<Poca> o ubuntu é bom pra aprender
<Poca> basta querer
<AlexandreMBM> Bktt2, ir um pouco mais pro braço com Slackware
<AlexandreMBM> Bktt2, mas é como Poca está dizendo: com Ubuntu dá
<AlexandreMBM> Bktt2, negócio é que Debian é muito rico em documentação
<AlexandreMBM> Bktt2, e Slackware exige trabalho braçal, se você manter ele puro
<Bktt2> Entendi, obrigado pelas dicas!
<CyL> Gentoo ftw!
<CyL> Ultra bem documentado, e uma baita mão na massa.
<altecnologic> Bom dia
<altecnologic> estou tendo problema com apache e SSL alguem pode me dar uma ajudinha?
<CyL> altecnologic: Só se vc fizer uma perguntinha.
<altecnologic> Otimo, tenho um servidor proxy, quando o cliente acessa minha rede, recebe um ip e todo site que ele tenta abrir, é redirecionado automaticamente para um site do apache
<altecnologic> mas quando o cara tenta acessar um site hhtps esse redirecinamento nao funciona
<altecnologic> https
<AlexandreMBM> Por favor, alguém veja se me ajuda orientando-me como contribuir para https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1094086. O bug me afeta.
<CyL> altecnologic: HTTPS só funciona para o o mesmo domínio
<altecnologic> nao entendi.
<CyL> altecnologic: Vc está saindo do domínio para o qua obteve o certificado no seu redirecionamento?
<altecnologic> vamos supor que voce tente acessar o www.itau.com.br. meu sistema lhe redireciona para meu site,
<altecnologic> mas se voce tentar acessar https://www.google.com.br ele nao redireciona
<altecnologic> e nem esta pedidno certificado algum
<CyL> altecnologic: Seu exemplo não está claro, para que ele iria redirecionar se eu buscasse uma página de www.google.com.br?
<altecnologic> pq ele precisa colocar uma senha nesse meu site, depois que ele coloca a senha e pode navegar
<altecnologic> depois que ele colocar a senha e pode navegar avontade
<CyL> altecnologic: Ou seja, o seu site é um proxy
<altecnologic> meu servidor e proxy.
<altecnologic> o site so libera executando um script aqui no servidor
<CyL> O seu certificado SSL foi emitido em nome do seu servidor de proxy?
<CyL> desculpa não poder esperar por sua dúvida amigo. Vou indo nessa, boa noite!
<sistematico> altecnologic, Qual daemon usa para o proxy?
<sistematico> O Squid-Cache?
<altecnologic> ubuntu, squid3, apache
<altecnologic> nao esta com o squid desativado
<altecnologic> no meu servidor ele aceita https, mas nas maquinas do usuarios nao
<altecnologic> mostra bad request
<altecnologic> acho que estou me perdendo no virtual host
<sistematico> Cole seu arquivo de configuração do Squid em algum lugar e poste o link aqui.
<altecnologic> mas meu squid nao esta rodando no momento, irei postar o apache.conf
<altecnologic> pode ser?
<altecnologic> http://pastebin.com/bXxFsHzC
<sistematico> O Squid é quem redireciona.
<sistematico> Se o Squid não está rodando, o proxy não está funcionando.
<sistematico> Pelo pouco que me falou, o apacha é só pra mostrar uma página pros usuários se autenticarem.
<sistematico> Posso estar enganado, mas o problema é no Squid, não no Apache.
<sistematico> Faltou colar a configuração de SSL do Apache, e os arquivos do Squid.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<altecnologic> tenho certeza que o squid nao esta funcionando. retirei esse redirecionamento do iptables
<altecnologic> cara ja mexi tando nesses script... me fale que arquivo vc quer que ei mande. por favor
<altecnologic> tem como eu colocar dois <virtual host> nesse script apache.conf
<altecnologic> pelo que eu vi fica tudo ai
<altecnologic> e que ja peguei o sistema pronto
<sled>  /msg nickserv set hide UserMask off
<CMathe> bom dia gambazada
<CMathe> :D
<chm0d-780> diia ;D
<fabiomaca1> diaaaa
<t0th_->  olá 
<t0th_->  bom dia 
<t0th_->  estou tentando entrar no X gdm mas a tela fica congelada 
<t0th_->  soh o mouse trabalhando 
<t0th_->  o que pode ser? 
<vitorlobo> t0th_-,  q versao q é?
<t0th_-> %%¬º-vitorlobo-¬º%%:  ubuntu 12.10 
<t0th_->  gnome 
<CyL> t0th_-: Que tipo de tab completion é esse?
<vitorlobo> t0th_-, n deveria ser lightdm?
<vitorlobo> CyL,  frufru ne
<vitorlobo> da época do irc brasnet
<vitorlobo> rs
<t0th_-> %%¬º-CyL-¬º%%:  coloquei o gdm 
<t0th_->  q bosta de script 
<t0th_->  ehehehhe 
<t0th_->  tem uma versão ubuntu com gnome 
<t0th_->  ela estava funcionando 
<vitorlobo> cebolinha script
<t0th_->  hj fui ligar e nada 
<vitorlobo> fala serio
<t0th_->  eh 
<CyL> •Cebolinhav9.3••Cebolinhav9.3•
<CyL> :O
<t0th_->  como desligo tudo aqui nessa merda? 
<t0th_->  ehehehe 
<vitorlobo> t0th_-, pode ser pau na placa de video, pode ser zica de tanto vc fuçar
<vitorlobo> pode ser tanta coisa
<Danniel-Lara> bom ida
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<vitorlobo> t0th_-, levando em conta que unity e gnome3 usam a opengl entao pode ser video mesmo
<t0th_->  certo 
<t0th_->  mas do nada 
<t0th_->  o mouse fica trabalhando 
<t0th_->  na tela inicial 
<t0th_->  onde fica o log do X, amigos? 
<vitorlobo> t0th_-,  vc é artista?
<t0th_-> [vitorlobo]:  todos somos 
<vitorlobo> t0th_-, que conversa é essa?
<t0th_-> =@>vitorlobo<@=:  vc q conversa eh essa 
<t0th_->  foca no linux 
<t0th_->  HAHAHAH 
<vitorlobo> t0th_-, /var/log/xorg.0.log
<t0th_->  gentil 
<CyL> t0th_-: O que quer dizer com o 'mouse fica trabalhando'?
<t0th_-> <>-CyL-<>:  girando 
<t0th_->  cursor trabalhando 
<t0th_->  girandinho 
<vitorlobo> t0th_-, é o capiroto dentro do teu pc
<vitorlobo> exorciza ele
<vitorlobo> tem o tranca rua, a pomba gira
<vitorlobo> esse é o gira mouse
<t0th_->  hahahaha 
<t0th_->  jah te falei 
<t0th_->  foca no linux 
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<t0th_->  quando dou um ctrl+alt del 
<t0th_->  ele fala q estou logado como gnome display manager 
<Rodrigo__> Estou achando essa versão 12.10 lenta? O q pode ser?
<t0th_->  zica 
<Jorge> bom dia comp gravo o cd do linux
<Jorge> tem algum arquivo doreto ?
<Jorge> ??
<Jorge> Alguem pode ajudar , tenho um HD zerado que quero por o linux como crio um disco de boot
<sebuba> Jorge, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoGravarImagemIso
<pacaol> Alguém sabe como passar as músicas do ubuntu 12.04 para o ipod?
<Julinux> Rhythimbox
<Julinux> Rhythmbox
<pacaol> ok vou tentar. Obrigado.
<Bktt> Alguem sabe se é possivel sincronizar um dispositivo android c/ o rhythmbox ou outro software?
<CyL> Bktt: Totalmente possível, não entendi bem a sua pergunta.
 * CyL saiu para almoço
<RedBeret> alguém ativo aí?
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja camera no backtrack
<Space-Daface> alguem ai ja colocou web cam pra funcionar no backtrack o modelo do meu note e um samsung np300e4c?
<Danniel-Lara> Space-Daface:   apt-get install cheese
<Space-Daface> a placa de rede dele nao ta instalada nao
<[Lauro]> Space-Daface vc esta no ubuntu-br
<[Lauro]> sem offtopic
<pacaol> Space-Daface (meu note é um samsung np300e4a-BD3BR instalei o ubuntu e não precisei fazer mais nada para que minha cam funcionasse).
<[Lauro]> backtrack é a pior distro de linux q eu ja vi
<Danniel-Lara> #backtrack-linux
<sled> Alguem sabe como resolver ? http://bpaste.net/show/ylfduTuIhAzjryQkhbml/
<sled> alguem sabe como resolver? http://bpaste.net/show/ylfduTuIhAzjryQkhbml/
<sistematico> O que é psyBNC?
<sistematico> É pra IRC?
<sistematico> Se eu soubesse o que quer fazer ia recomendar outro programa.
<sistematico> O ZNC, mas eu não sei se é a mesma coisa que eu estou pensando.
<sled> sim, e pra irc
<wallace> boa tarde
<wallace> queria tirar uma duvida
<wallace> como fçao apr ainstalar o ubunto com o windows 8, pois inatalei em 64bits e ficou travado? será que é pq devo baixar 32?
<wallace> Eduardo
<AlexandreMBM> O que raios está havendo com esse canal? As pessoas fazem perguntas e pouco depois saem ou caem.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Sempre foi assim.
<sistematico> Perguntam, esperam 15 segundos e saem.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, não é um problema técnico?
<sistematico> Eles acham que se ninguem respondeu em poucos segundos, não vai responder mais.
<sistematico> Claro que não.
<Julinux> Como o Backtrack é uma distribuição baseada no ubuntu, vou fazer um Hangout para um desafio que tenho que entregar no curso hoje. Daqui uns 15 minutos mando o Link
<sistematico> É um problema mental.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ahuahuahua
<Julinux> Vou mostrar o método de instalação
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, ele não está mais aqui
<Julinux> AlexandreMBM, quem?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu ia perguntar qual o modelo do processador
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, ah! desculpe-me, não li sua primeira mensagem
<Julinux> Rs'
<sistematico> Desafio?
<sistematico> Quem come mais HOT DOG em um minuto?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, por que dá pra confiar que usar distro como o Backtrack é seguro?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, os especialistas não podem ter plantado pegadinha para os menos conhecedores?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Com certeza.
<Julinux> AlexandreMBM, Não é questão de segurança. a Questão são os testes de segurança e pen test que pode ser realizado com essa distribuição
<Julinux> Se você for ver por questões de segurança, será se o ubuntu seria tão seguro quanto o backtrack? se ambas são similares
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, com certeza o que?
<sistematico> Um backdoor ou rootkit daqueles bem violentos.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, A última coisa que você falou uai!
<sistematico> :-|
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, a intenção não é comparar distros, mas observar as diferenças entre o proceder das comunidades
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, uma comunidade como a do Backtrack me parece obscura
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, se é que existe
<Julinux> Justamente, Só porque a distribuição é focada em Segurança?
<sistematico> Eu recomendo o uso do rkhunter, clanwin, tiger e etc...
<sistematico> Só pra garantir.
<Julinux> o Download está disponível, baixa e usa quem quer ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, não, porque ela é especialista e feita por especialistas muito especialistas
<sistematico> Vai que tem um trojan daqueles bem marvados aí?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, aff.. claro, eu não estou sugerindo que não se use
<Julinux> acredito que eu tendo ela instalada em uma VM, não afetara o sistema que uso
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu estou querendo receber um evangelismo que me convença a usá-la
<sistematico> Julinux, Você pensa assim.
<sistematico> Julinux, Mas a VM, dependendo de como foi configurada, tem livre acesso ao seus sistema.
<sistematico> *seu
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu sou ignorante quanto ao Backtrack e ignorantes não estão em posição de atacar
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu só quero me informar
<Julinux> sei como é
<sistematico> Tambem nunca usei essa parada aí.
<sled> Alguem sabe como resolver ? http://bpaste.net/show/ylfduTuIhAzjryQkhbml/
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, de anteontem pra hoje eu tenho visto que há muito segurança (até em português) para ler em documentação de Debian ou do kernel
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Eu recomendo uma distro realmente segura e bem feita: http://goo.gl/ZtrnC
<sistematico> Essa é pra dar inveja aos concorrentes!
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, como pode saber?
<sistematico> Olha lá!
<sistematico> E você saberá instantâneamente.
<sistematico> HML
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, já olhara! ah... está de gozação.. por certo
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Curtiu?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, indiferente; minha questão é séria, eu não estou tirando onda com o Julinux
<sistematico> Nem eu.
<sistematico> BTW, não tiro onda com ninguem.
<sistematico> Nem de Surf eu gosto.
<Julinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu gostaria que Julinux (ou outro), como alguém que adotou o famoso Backtrack, me dissesse os porquês da confiança
<sistematico> IMHO, puro "achismo".
<Julinux> AlexandreMBM, Já disse que não é por questões de segurança e nem estou recomendando ninguém a usar o backtrack. E sim pelas ferramentas que ele oferece para testes de segurança
<sled> Alguem sabe como resolver ? http://bpaste.net/show/ylfduTuIhAzjryQkhbml/
<sistematico> sled, Usa o ZNC amiguinho.
<sistematico> sled, Quer um bouncer pra ficar conectado sempre? É isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, mas a pessoa pode pegar as ferramentas e colocar numa instalação própria, estudando mais aprofundamente as coisas
<AlexandreMBM> sled, eu nem sei o que é isso
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o que é isso?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, bouncer?
<sled> isso mesmo sitematico
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Acho que é tipo um IRC Proxy, mas eu não sei direito.
<sebuba> sled, você está com o gcc instalado?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Eu uso o ZNC.
<Julinux> pq você acha que as pessoas usam ubuntu? pq ubuntu já tem tudo na mão. No ubuntu se você der um make && makefile ele já compila tudo pra você, já no Debian você teria que instalar todos os compiladores para você poder chegar nessa etapa
<sled> eu queria sabe se tem algum comando que indetinfica esse erro e instale o que precisa
<sled> sebuba: nao sei , ele nao vem ja instalado no ubuntu 12.10 ?
<sistematico> sled, http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/znc
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, mas quem quer [muita] segurança, acho, releva um pouco o desejo de ter tudo na mão
<sistematico> sled, Confie em mim, você vai gostar :)
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, ou deveria
<sebuba> sled, apt-get install build-essential
<sled> sebuba: esse comando nao deu...
<AlexandreMBM> sled, qual é propósito de um proxy IRC? eu li um pouco na página do wiki mas não tenho familiaridade com isso
<Julinux> mesma coisa backtrack, já tem todas as ferramentas
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, essa parte eu entendo, pois é óbvio
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, qual é propósito de um proxy IRC? eu li um pouco na página do wiki mas não tenho familiaridade com isso
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Aí quando você liga o PC, você pode iniciar o daemon manualmente, ou definir pra ele iniciar sozinho quando você ligar o PC.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, acho que perdi mensagens suas
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, você caiu e voltou com a última
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Assim, digamos que você quer acessar o mesmo nick de diversas máquina(1º motivo).
<sistematico> *maquinas.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, talvez eu já tenha entendido
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, 2º Eu vou dormir e fecho o X-Chat pra econizar recursos da minha máquina, mas não quero perder os logs do que está acontecendo.
<sistematico> 3º Eu não quero que vejam minha conversa, aí eu fecho o cliente, mas continuo aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ele permite conectar um máquina e você conecta-se a essa máquina
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Exato.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, e para ver a conversa oculta, é por onde?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, arquivo de log?
<sled> sistematico: sabe me informar o que fazer nesse erro que deu ? http://bpaste.net/show/ylfduTuIhAzjryQkhbml/
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Vários jeitos, log, backlog dentro do cliente IRC ou Web.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, e por que você caiu há pouco?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM,  4º meu cloak pode ser por exemplo: ~lucas@sistematico.org se eu rodar o ZNC dentro da minha empresa de hospedagem.
<sebuba> sled, nao conseguiu instalar o build-essential ?
<sled> com esse comando ai nao
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Minha Internet é péssima.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, 3G.
<sled> mais ue olhei aqui ja tem instalado GNU compiler
<sebuba> sled, qual erro deu?
<sistematico> Caio direto.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, então foi o próprio proxy que caiu?
<sistematico> Não estou usando o ZNC agora.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ah
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Mas quando uso, eu uso ele aqui mesmo, se minha internet cair ele cai tambem.
<sled> sebuba E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)... e eu olhei aqui tem o GNU compiler instalado ja
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Hospedo meu site na Hostgator e lá eles não permitem que eu rode o ZNC :/
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, por que você usa só para esconder a tela, não é?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, E salvar os logs.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, E tem outras coisas bem legais tambem.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas como salvar os logs quando ele caiu? não tem como, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, outras coisas como?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Ele tem um plugin especial, que te kicka do canal quando a conexão cai, pro seu nick não ficar como alternativo, mais ou menos assim: AlexandreMBM_, entende?
<sebuba> sled, você precisa executar com o usuário root
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, entendi, apesar de nunca mais eu ter tido a experiência de ficar pendurado
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, já achava que isso não existia mais
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Quando você fecha o cliente IRC, ele tem um plugin, que te deixa como away, automaticamente.
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, É porque sua NET é boa, a minha não.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, pensava que tinha a ver com o ircd
<sistematico> Não.
<tomio> boa tarde pessoal
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Muitas vezes a Freenode não sabe que você caiu.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas eu prefiro desconectar mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, e hoje tem o IRC Ubuntu Logs
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Quando você volta, seu nick está em uso, aí seu cliente renomeia automaticamente.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, O canal do Ubuntu tem, mas os outros não.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, chat é algo que atrapalha fácil a vida da pessoal
<sistematico> Com certeza.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Pra simular um proxy, eu usava Weechat + Tmux.
<sistematico> Apertada CTRL+d e o Weechat ficava escondido, em segundo plano, porque ele estava dentro do tmux.
<sistematico> Apertava CTRL+d e o Weechat ficava escondido, em segundo plano, porque ele estava dentro do tmux.
<sistematico> Mas aí eu descobri que o ZNC já possibilitava o detach de forma nativa.
<sistematico> E a grande vantagem do ZNC é que eu me conecto pelo X-Chat no OpenBox por exemplo, posso fechar o OpenBox, entrar no XFCE e abrir denovo o X-Chat que eu vou estar lá como se nunca estivesse saído.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Entendeu?
<sistematico> Eu gosto de usar o ZNC com o X-Chat e com o weechat-curses, recomendo.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu entendi tudo; muito obrigado. Eu já tinha imaginado algo assim, mas não tinha pesquisado e não sabia que existia. Valeu!
<sistematico> heh
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, só que, de acordo com minhas preferências, não tenho aplicação para o ZNC
<sled> sebuba: instalei o pacote que tu falo..
<sebuba> sled, tente agora
<sled> sebuba: tentei denovo, assim que do o make , acontece o mesmo erro
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, pegue o ubuntu e instala pacotes se security
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  isso = backtrack
<vitorlobo> nada mais
<vitorlobo> somente
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, que pacotes?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  programas de security digo
<vitorlobo> todos q vem em default no backtrack
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, eu espero; eu indagava se seria confiável o backtrack pelo risco de ter algo a mais
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, você chegou a ver o bug de bluetooth que me afeta?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  risco seria se tivesse algo a mais "fechado"
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  opensource n é risco...basta apenas vc abrir e ver
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, mas aí é que está, tem comunidade estudando o backtrack?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, além do mais..pq um usuário final iria usar uma distro voltada a segurança? invasoes?
<CyL> vitorlobo: Esse pensamento é errado. Ninguém revês as milhões de linhas de código de um SO a todo instante, e muitas falhas de segurança (inlcusive intencionais) já passaram despercebidas por conta disso.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, para configurar a segurança de outra, do usuo doméstico, para se sentir melhor com o home banking
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, não sei, se o backtrack for mantido parte comunidade parte por empresa provavelmente q sim
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  n sei por quem é mantido..
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, meu questionamento é por aí
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O backtrack não é feito para ser ser utilizada como uma distribuição normal, no dia a dia do usuário. É uma ferramenta com um propósito bem específico: auxiliar na atividade de auditoria de segurança
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, numa distro de comunidade como Debian ou Ubuntu já é complicado, imagine num trabalho isolado como parece ser uma backtrack da vida
<vitorlobo> CyL,  ninguém em sã conciencia brinca de roleta russa sem conhecer os riscos
<CyL> vitorlobo: Todos nós estamos brincando de roleta russa então
<vitorlobo> CyL, da mesma forma, ninguém vai sair usando backtrack ou qualquer remasterização da vida....sem saber dos riscos
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu sei, talvez apenas de Live CD, coisa assim
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Dito isso, o backtrack não possui nenhum backdoor, se é o que está pensando
<vitorlobo> CyL, é, estamos rs
<vitorlobo> CyL, antes mesmo de vir para o linux
<vitorlobo> CyL, pq o software privado ofece muito mais esses riscos doq o aberto
<CyL> vitorlobo: A gente começou a brincar de roleta russa quando nasceu, segundo o seu raciocínio.
<CyL> vitorlobo: Isso é outra inverdade
<vitorlobo> CyL, deve ser por isso q vc ouviu falar muito em  a vida é uma selva
<vitorlobo> rs
<CyL> vitorlobo: Muito software privado possui qualidade maior e mais maturidade do que o público.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, mas tipo o quão realmente eu estou mais seguro do que com Windows? fica essa questão como pulga atrás de minha orelha
<guigouz> pra você ter segurança, o primeiro passo é saber do que você está se protegendo
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu concordo
<vitorlobo> CyL, bom, o stallman dizia que vários pacotes m$ office e o próprio windows, havia em seu código...partes maliciosas a fim de matar seu processador, seu hardware mais cedo...uma maneira de causar dano afim de q vc compre outro...acelerando o consumismo e enriquecer o bolso das grandes coorporaçoes
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, eu gostaria de estar confortável com um home banking; algum tutoral focado nisso?
<guigouz> se tem um router na frente, a segurança do linux é maior só pq não roda os trojans para windows
<CyL> AlexandreMBM, vitorlobo: Não existe essa de estar mais segudo com o Linux do que com o Windows. Proporcionalmente as versões mais atuais do Linux possuem muito mais falhas de segurança do que as versões atuais do Windows. Os dois são muito seguros entretanto. O modelo de negócio dos dois é a principal diferença entre ambos.
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, https:// resolve sua segurança
<vitorlobo> CyL,  n estou generalizando
<vitorlobo> CyL,  e tampouco pondo em questao quem tem melhor ou maior qualidade
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, linux te deixa tranquilo porque não é tão facil instalar um keylogger
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, isso do Stallman pode não ser ético. eu disse "pode"
<CyL> vitorlobo: Leia um pouco sobre a estória do stallman e vc vai descobrir o grande babaca que ele é.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, será mesmo que ele estava fundamentado para afirmar?
<vitorlobo> CyL, vc está generalizando
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, e é você quem diz que ele afirmava..
<vitorlobo> CyL, o stallman tem um lado bastante irritante..mas n é tudo
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, onde eu leio sobre essas comparações de segurança?
<CyL> vitorlobo: Visto aqueles fumadores de maconha que ficam no morro no filme Tropa de Elite? Eles são a versão brasileira do stallman.
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, existe o Beastattack; é facílimo e nossos navagadores, que eu saiba, estão desprotegidas ainda hoje
<CyL> vitorlobo: Eu não estou generalizando, estou apenas repetindo o que outras estatísticas jpa disseram.
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, no linux ?
<vitorlobo> CyL, graças a Stallman e seu endurecimento quanto as normas, licensas GPL e oq ele acredita ser "livre", que as grandes cooporações não compram o que a gente usa hoje e compartilha....ele pode ser babaca, idiota, radical, anarquista, utópico oq for....mas é inegável a importancia das atitudes dele na história do movimento
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Qual é a sua dúvida em primeiro lugar?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, que eu saiba pelo que pesquisei dias atrás, sim
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, coisa do Java
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu não tenho uma pergunta focada
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, o beast attack depende de java
<CyL> vitorlobo: Porque então simplesmente não deixar o código em domínio público. Porque criar uma licença que contamina o código com direito de propriedade intelectual?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu quero um auxílio para descobrir como me proteger
<guigouz> mas vc precisa visitar um site antes
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu vi que devo ler algumas coisas na documentação Debian, pra começar
<CyL> O Stallman só está aproveitando a publicidade que deram para ele.
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, só use o computador e não instale coisas de fora dos repositórios oficiais
<guigouz> vc está seguro
<guigouz> use o google chrome, ele vai te perguntar toda vez que uma página quiser rodar um plugin, diga não (exceto nos bancos e sites confiáveis)
<guigouz> blz
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, sim, mas como usar home banking sem Java? a resposta é não usar home banking e se deslocar até a fila do banco?
<guigouz> não seja paranóico
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, vc pode usar o Java só no site do banco, que você sabe a procedencia do applet
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Você quer aprender um pouco mais sobre segurança é isso?
<vitorlobo> CyL, GPL = General Public License .... vc seria capaz de proteger o código livre do ataque das grandes coorporações no inicio da década de 80.90, e chegada de 2000 se não colocasse isso em lei?
<CyL> vitorlobo: Sim, existe código de domínio público muito mais antigo que isso e que continua em domínio público.
<vitorlobo> CyL, lembrando que as grandes coorporações privadas roubavam código livre e as patentiavam antigamente...pratica muito usada pela microsoft e até apple
<guigouz> vitorlobo, se GPL fosse viável a maioria das libs de hoje em dia não seria MIT/Apache
<CyL> vitorlobo: ? onde vc leu isso?!
<guigouz> vitorlobo, se essa "proteção" gerasse progresso, não estaríamos vendo o gcc sendo trocado por clang por aí
<vitorlobo> CyL, biografia de steve jobs
<vitorlobo> CyL, biografia de bill gates
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu não sou contra uma reserva comercial, apesar de ser a favor de código aberto; não vejo uma coisa substituindo a outra, só que seria muito melhor se todos abraçacem a generosidade de fazer código aberto
<vitorlobo> CyL, inclusive são os pontos onde ambos são similares
<vitorlobo> os "roubos" de propriedade publica
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sim, para defesa pessoal, que nem se aprende artes marciais para defesa pessoal
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, enfim, você só está vulnerável se executar algo aí localmente
<guigouz> pra isso não existe proteção
<CyL> vitorlobo: Ao que me consta o Steve Jobs comproucódigo proprietário da Xerox a preço de banana (o que muitos disseram que foi roubar), e o Bill gates supostamente roubou parte desse código do Steve Jobs, coisa que ninguém nunca conseguiu provar mesmo após muita batalaha judicial.
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, o que você quis dizer com o comentário sobre a MIT/Apache?
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, hoje em dia tem mais libs com essas licenças do que GPL
<CyL> vitorlobo: Ou seja, não existe código livre sendo roubado em nenhum momento dessa estória.
<vitorlobo> guigouz, trocada virgula...vc ta esquecendo que...vc pode usar independente da linha que X cooporação use? exemplo, o kernel do Linux é atualizado oficialmente por torvald..mas isso não quer dizer que vc use somente kernel's atualizados por ele
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, e as coisas MIT/Apache/BSD tem muito mais qualidades
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  só o fato de ser aberto, te dá a liberdade de escolha
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  no que usar, como usar, a versão da qual usar
<guigouz> vitorlobo, MIT também te dá liberdade de escolha, mais do que a GPL
<guigouz> pq não restringe nada
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, e o que difere politicamente?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, eu não sei comparar as duas licenças
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, a base é, tudo que vc fizer, se usar alguma lib GPL, tem que ser GPL também
<CyL> vitorlobo: Você também tem liberdade de escolha com código proprietário
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não conheço a MIT/Apache
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, MIT você pode pegar o fonte, usar no seu produto closed-source e não dever nada pra ninguém
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, ah, sim
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, BSD também
<vitorlobo> CyL,  claro que sim, mas vc n tem liberdade e autonomia em se manter numa versão proprietaria q tem em um código livre
<CyL> vitorlobo: Esse lance de liberdade de escolha foi muito travestido na comunidade de software livre para justificar a imensa necessidade que alguns desenvolvedores egocêntricos têm de não ceder em nada.
<guigouz> obviamente a maioria das pessoas que usa essas libs contribui de volta, mas porque é o caminho inteligente a se seguir, não porque são obrigadas
<vitorlobo> CyL,  por exemplo, conseguirá usar o msn 2008? nao, pq ele te obriga a atualizar para o 2009 e se n fizer, v cn usa e ponto final
<vitorlobo> CyL,  é só um exemplo
<CyL> vitorlobo: é um exemplo amputado eu diria
<guigouz> vitorlobo, estamos falando de GPL vs outras licenças, não precisa incluir código proprietário no meio
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  é pq to conversando com vc e CyL  e n sei mais quem
<guigouz> mesmo porque, não consigo pensar em nada proprietário que seja indispensavel (tirando firmwares)
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauha
<CyL> guigouz: Firmware nada mais é do que software. Se qualquer software não é indispensável, formware também não é.
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não significa que não quisessem poder fazer diferente
<vitorlobo> por exemplo
<vitorlobo> tenho o pidgin
<vitorlobo> se eu alterar e quiser usar uma versão única de personalizações e otimizaçoes minhas
<vitorlobo> eu posso fazer isso
<vitorlobo> e usar livremente sem que ninguém tenha nada haver com isso
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não entendi
<vitorlobo> e n terá protocolos para me impedir
<vitorlobo> e tampouco empresas para dizer se é correto ou nao
<vitorlobo> tenho autonomia sobre isso
<vitorlobo> coisa que softwares proprietários não me dão.... além disso, é claro, posso acabar descobrindo falhas de segurança...e aprendendo com isso
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, mas se quiser redistribuir e o Pidgin for GPL, aí a conversa muda um pouco
<CyL> Se prestarem bem atenção ao redor de vocês, verão que quem obteve sucesso finaceiro no mundo do software livre foram as corporações que arrumaram uma forma de fazer muita grana com o trabalho anônimo de outros (que também foi gratuito). Nesse sentido as grandes corporações de software livre são muito mais perversas do que as grande corporações de código proprietário, que pelo menos pagam os seus funcionár
<vitorlobo> se um software propriotário portar código malicoso afim de danificar teu hardware, dane-se ...vc nunca saberá
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O que não entendeu?
<guigouz> CyL, o mundo ter um kernel disponível pra qualquer aplicação embedded não ?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não perversidade quando não se força os outros a lhe ajudar
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, depende, se vc seguir as diretrizes de liberdade estipuladas pela GPL, n tem problema algum...que ao meu ver, são bem interessantes e democráticas...a coisa só fica meio escurecida quando o assunto é "venda" de software
<guigouz> CyL, android, raspberry pi, não seriam nada sem software livre
<guigouz> CyL, a questão não é competir com o proprietário, tamos montando algo que funcione
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: E quando os seduz a trabalhar de graça sob a alegação de estarem 'contribuindo'?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, mas ainda sim, é uma licensa que te permite compartilhar e modificar sem muito problema
<CyL> guigouz: raspberry pi é apenas um hardware, o que tem a ver com código livre?
<guigouz> CyL, te digo com certeza que excluindo alguns firmwares (wifi e tal), hoje software livre é uma alternativa viável
<guigouz> CyL, raspberry pi está aí porque roda linux
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sedução pode ser algo sadio
<CyL> guigouz: Roda windows da mesma forma!
<guigouz> ARM ?
<guigouz> windows 8 ?
<CyL> guigouz: Não sei a comptabilidade com o Windows 8, mas saiba que existe o Windows 8 RT que é compilado para a arquitetura ARM.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu quero ser seduzido pela garato e a garota quer ser seduzida por mim, e nós vamos ter muito prazer e Deus (para os que acreditam) vai aprovar
<guigouz> CyL, o mundo mobile cresceu com base no software livre
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Acho que vc não está vendo a lógica deste raciocínio perverso.
<guigouz> windows 8 rt saiu faz meses
<AlexandreMBM> *garota
<guigouz> e todas as análises apontam que será um fiasco
<guigouz> já vi até sugestão de que a ms deve vender o xbox pra sony e focar no corporativo apenas
<CyL> guigouz: Negativo, já existe windows embarcad a mais tempo que linux embarcado. Os primeiros sistemas embarcados eram somente código proprietário, inclusive alguns sistemas operacionais de altíssimo valor muito em voga hoje em dia.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu vejo que pode existir gente perversa se aproveitando de gente não perversa
<guigouz> CyL, pois é, existe a mais tempo e aonde está hoje ?
<vitorlobo> CyL,  vc não deve usar de pretexto as contribuiçoes , atos voluntários como forma de manipulaçao das coorporações ativistas de software-livre.... isso é muito "teoria" da conspiração. Afinal, ainda que te enganem, vc aprende com o tombo e pode tomar outro rumo ainda crendo no movimento. POmbo sujo, tem em toda parte....a vida é uma selva amigo....é um querendo lenhar com o outro ...rs
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, mas eu também vejo que a proposta é dois não perversos se amarem
<CyL> guigouz: Mísseis, satélites, e outros sistemas altamente críticos, ou vc acha que eles rodam Linux (ou Windows)?
<guigouz> CyL, linux
<guigouz> windows no espaço cara ?
<CyL> guigouz: Não, elas não rodam linux nem windows
<guigouz> único sistema que tenho conhecimento que foi pra fora foi o vxWorks
<CyL> guigouz: E sim outros sistemas embacrados *proprietários*
<CyL> guigouz: Que tal QNX?
<guigouz> mas hoje não usam mais vxworks CyL
<guigouz> CyL, QNX vive hoje nos blackberrys
<guigouz> eu trabalhei um tempo com ele, uns 5 anos atrás
<guigouz> legal e tal, mas acabaram usando linux realtime
<guigouz> CyL, não é uma competição
<guigouz> CyL, o nosso lado vai ficar pronto, e vai só melhorar
<guigouz> não tem produto pra cumprir, nem nada, tamos fazendo software que funciona
<CyL> AlexandreMBM, vitorlobo: Funciona assim: as pessoas decidem contribuir para que o fruto do trabalho dela benefecie outras muitas pessoas, então uma empresa que se auto entitula a guardião de qualquer coisa direciona essa pessoa a contribuir com algo que seja últi para a empresa. Supostamente ela oferece isso de graça para a comunidade, mas na verdade cobra uma grana alta de outras empresas para entregar a modificaçÃ
<guigouz> em 5 anos computadores custarão centavos e vão estar em todo lugar
<guigouz> CyL, você tá com uma idéia de trabalho de ~1950
<CyL> guigouz: Hoje já se compra computadores por centavos
<guigouz> CyL, ninguém com minimo de cérebro vai roubar código fonte em 2013
<guigouz> CyL, não zilog, esse nivel de processador http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/freescale-launches-worlds-smallest-arm-chip-thats-designed-to-be-swallowed-20130227/
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, é simples: na anarquia absoluta nada funciona
<CyL> guigouz: Entre zilog e arm existe uma pletora de outros processadores, muitos dos quais ao custo de centavos
<guigouz> CyL, ok, vou reformular
<guigouz> CyL, em 5-10 anos computadores potentes custarão centavos, estarão embutidos em tudo e conectados
<guigouz> vc acha que vai ter código proprietário aí ?
<guigouz> última grande plataforma proprietária que vc vai ver são as coisas da apple
<CyL> Eu acho que sim. Isso é o mesmo modelo de distribuição que o MSDOS na década de 80.
<CyL> ?
<guigouz> CyL, o código proprietário está em cima disso
<guigouz> computador = commodity, como energia eletrica
<CyL> EM cima do que?
<guigouz> de computadores baratos rodando software livre
<CyL> guigouz: VPS já não é o mesmo que um commodity?
<guigouz> nao
<guigouz> é o começo né
<CyL> guigouz: Olhe quantos serviços de VPS existem espalhados por aí!
<CyL> guigouz: Olhe quantos deles oferecem sistema proprietários.
<guigouz> vão continuar
<CyL> guigouz: Praticamente qualquer VPS de tamanho médio pra cima oferece os dois.
<vitorlobo> CyL, isso existe de fato. Mas a comunidade livre não se resume a isso...e tem também o boicote quando isso é exposto...ladrão existe no mundo livre e no mundo proprietário....no Brasil, e no Japão,..no Canadá e na África...em toda parte....n é o movimento, a ideologia, o pensamento a ser seguido que irá barrar quem quer se aproveitar do trabalho alheio
<guigouz> mas não espere que a computação do futuro seja assim
<guigouz> estou falando num nivel muito mais baixo
<guigouz> seu vaso sanitário ter um computador que analisa sua urina diariamente e indica se tem algo errado
<guigouz> esses dados, capturados com software livre podem são disponibilizados para outros dispositivos (que tem permissão pra acessar)
<guigouz> aí em cima disso vc pode ter um sistema de diagnóstico proprietário
<guigouz> agora pensar em kernel proprietário, só sobrou apple cara
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  legal a ideia de analisador de urina auhauhauha
<CyL> vitorlobo: Sabe qual o problema da comunidade de código livre? Egocentrismo exagerado dos desenvolvedores líderes, e subserviência dos desenvolvedores júniores. Isso está matando a maioria dos bons projetos de código livre.
<guigouz> não é minha idéia, já estão trabalhando nisso
<guigouz> CyL, para quais projetos você contribui ?
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  o principio da macrobiótica "analisar a coloração da bosta humana" que se descobre o estado de saúde do individuo auhauhahuaa
<CyL> guigouz: Quando eu falo sobre código proprietário, eu não estou falando somente de SO, mas de _todo) o código proprietário.
<guigouz> vitorlobo, esse outro link que eu passei, é de um processador feito pra ser engolido... analisa tudo e te dá um relatório de como estão as coisas
<guigouz> CyL, mas você contribui para algum projeto de software livre ?
<vitorlobo> CyL, inerente ao ser humano cara....n tem como vc se precaver dessas coisas....e isso n é caso isolado ao movimento S.L
<CyL> guigouz: Que tal para o Ubuntu, com a ajuda de usuários como estou fazendo aqui? EU respondo muito mais dúvidas do que tiro.
<guigouz> legal
<guigouz> mas não é relacionado com o que estamos falando
<guigouz> vou te dar um exemplo real
<guigouz> eu desenvolvo sistemas há 15 anos, estou migrando tudo para uma base única de desenvolvimento
<guigouz> todo o código dessa base é opensource
<guigouz> acesso a dados e bibliotecas de componentes
<guigouz> o valor do que eu faço não está aí, está nos processos que implemento usando isso (sistemas de gestão)
<guigouz> se minhas libs fossem GPL, os meus sistemas teriam que ser GPL também
<vitorlobo> CyL,  esta problemática ta mais voltada para o "ser humano" do que a ideia, a ideologia, o principio do qual as coisas foram criadas...
<guigouz> por isso optei por MIT
<CyL> guigouz: Eu acho que vc está com a percepção errada da minha opinião. EU não sou contra o código livre, mas o modelo de negócio que repassam para o usuário é mentiroso. É contra isso que sou contra.
<guigouz> qual o modelo de negócio que passaram pra você ?
<guigouz> aqui nas trincheiras as coisas são bem simples e funcionam
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  MIT e apache parece ...ser bem mais democráticas em diversos pontos ne
<guigouz> vitorlobo, sim
<guigouz> vitorlobo, GPL é coisa dos anos 80
<CyL> guigouz: Qual linguagem vocês utilizam?
<guigouz> o mundo mudou
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  mas ja observou a GPL 2 e 3?
<guigouz> CyL, acesso a dados, php/mysql
<guigouz> CyL, componentes de tela, html/js
<CyL> guigouz: Quanto custa um ponto de função em PHP?
<guigouz> são dois projetos independentes, já implementei outro backend em java
<CyL> guigouz: E quanto custa um ponto de função em ASP?
<guigouz> o que é um "Ponto de função" ?
<CyL> Beleza, quanto custa um ponto de função em java e quanto custa em .net?
<guigouz> me explique o que é um ponto de função, eu não sei o que você quer dizer
<CyL> guigouz: Ponto de função é uma medida utilizada para calcular a complexidade de um projeto de desenvolvimento de software.
<guigouz> em qual metodologia isso ?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, é uma conceito de métrica de custo de software
<CyL> guigouz: Vou tentar fazer uma analogia.
<vitorlobo> e tem a LGPL tbm
<guigouz> entendo métrica e tal
<CyL> guigouz: Em qualquer metodologia.
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, melhor ele estudar antes
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não é muito
<guigouz> eu não sei te dizer o custo baseado nisso
<CyL> guigouz: Cálculo de ponto de função é independente da técnica de desenvolvimento utlisada.
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, CyL vão perder tempo com aula de engenharia de software aqui
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, não é importante compartilhar o conhecimento ?
<CyL> guigouz: Se vc pesquisa no google vai ver que o ponto de função de qualquer lingugagem dita 'aberta' é normalmente o dobro da linguagem dita 'proprietária'
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, mas com um mínimo de afinação
<CyL> guigouz: Viu onde está a falácia?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não lhe custa ir ao Google para ver sobre isso
<vitorlobo> po...o guigouz  disse que é desenvolvedor ...isso n quer dizer q ele seja jiraya...gestos, pica das montanhas para falar de coisas que fazem parte de outro escopo
<guigouz> eu acho muito difícil medir isso, porque a complexidade das coisas para mim estão na arquitetura, isso é independente de em que será implementado
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, onde?
<vitorlobo> nada tem haver um desenvolvedor web/admin com alguém que faça essas analogias de ponto de função etc
<vitorlobo> lol
<vitorlobo> *gestor
<CyL> vitorlobo: Eu não acho que ele tenha a obrigação de saber tudo (e nem sobre ponto de funçã), mas isso não é outro escopo
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, e eu não critiquei o guigouz
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, no google não posso conversar, tenho com certeza outras aptidões (programo há bastante tempo) mas é claro que não sei tudo
<vitorlobo> CyL, é outro escopo se voltada a função da qual ele é destinado a cumprir
<CyL> vitorlobo: Que tal desenvolvimento de software?!
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, seria interessante ele saber, beneficia-se
<CyL> guigouz: Bom, eu vou tentar traçar uma nalogia, ok?
<guigouz> ok
<guigouz> só pra ter uma base, CyL
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, então podemos conversar menos detalhadamente aqui, referenciando o Google
<guigouz> tenho conhecimento do que citam no Mythical Man Month
<CyL> guigouz: Quando você contrta um pedreiro para trabalhar na sua casa, tem duas opções: ou paga o sujeito por dia trabalhado, ou por empreitada correto?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, que eu saiba não está agenda uma aula de engenharia de software para hoje aqui no #ubuntu-brt
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, te incomoda, cara ?
<guigouz> posso falar em pvt
<guigouz> não tem problema
<vitorlobo> CyL, por exemplo, eu trabalho com modelagem e programação para produção de filmes, curtas, comerciais. Se alguém vir fazer um orçamento de minutos de animação comigo, n saberei fazer porque não tenho a menor ideia de quanto ta tabela de custo por minuto de animação que geralmente o animador está ciente. Mas faz parte do meu escopo de trabalho? faz, mas faz parte do meu escopo em relação a oq eu cumpro ali dentro? não....sou modelador e
<vitorlobo>  programador...tem animadores envolvidos mas n sou animador
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não é que me incomoda, é que eu penso que o canal fica sendo ocupado com algo muito específico, distanciando de "ubuntu-br"
<CyL> Pois bem, o ponto de função é uma forma de calcular a 'empreitada' no desenvolvimento de software, e é basicamente dependente da lingugagem, assim como a empretada da construção civil depende da técnica de construção utilizada (madeira, alvenaria pré fabricada, aço, etc).
<guigouz> CyL, mas isso envolve mais coisas
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, eu mesmo gostaria de saber sobre ponto de função; ouvi sobre isso a muito tempo, afastei-me do assunto, e sei mais nada
<CyL> guigouz: O que envolve mais coisas?
<guigouz> CyL, o que o cara já tem construído, que tecnologia utilizou
<guigouz> pra mim é muito mais barato desenvolver em php do que qualquer coisa (tenho base e networking de mao de obra nisso)
<guigouz> mas se o cara estiver fazendo um módulo para Java, tenho que abraçar Java
<CyL> vitorlobo: Você esta desconfigurando a situação anterior. Ponto de função é uma froma de cálculo do preço, não a tabela de preços em si.
<guigouz> meu foco está na arquitetura, embaixo disso posso ter inclusive coisas proprietárias falando com coisa opensource
<guigouz> eu entendo o que você disse, CyL
<CyL> guigouz: Veja bem, mas netowrking de mãe de obra é gestão de rh. Com certeza facilita conhecer as pessoas, mas não vai mudar em nada a complexidade do software.
<guigouz> a complexidade está na arquitetura, programador PHP é barato
<guigouz> 1/2 do valor de um java
<CyL> guigouz: Vc não pode comparar php com java meu amigo, são tecnologias diferentes (e olhe que as duas são ditas 'aberta')
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, mas é só isso que influencia no preço final do software
<AlexandreMBM> *não é só
<CyL> guigouz: Compare PHP com ASP, python, ruby, perl, tcl, mas não com java.
<guigouz> CyL, eu posso fazer um sistema que tenha a parte web em php e o backend em java
<guigouz> não é comparação, são ferramentas só
<CyL> guigouz: Certo, pode, mas então o java seria comparável a um C, .NET, etc, e não a uma linguagem interpretada
<guigouz> não estou comparando as linguagens
<guigouz> todas estão a disposição
<guigouz> a questão que estávamos falando é sobre ser livre ou não
<CyL> guigouz: Bom, senhores a conversa está ótima, mas eu preciso ir.
<guigouz> flw CyL
<eduardo__> Pessoal, preciso de ajuda! Estou com um problema no volume do meu PC. Quando eu vou no ícone do som e aumento ele fica travando o audio, tipo fica aumentando e abaixando o volume sozinho freneticamente!! Me ajudem por favor! kkk
<CyL> Tenho que fazer algumas coisas aqui, e acabei distraído pela conversa do canal.
<chm0d-780> até eu me distrai observando os focos diferentes que esse debate levou
<vitorlobo> CyL,  digo, está mais voltado pro pessoal de gestão
<vitorlobo> a lá
<vitorlobo> hahahaa
<vitorlobo> encontraram foi cocaína no ap do chorão
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, eu pensava que iam ensinar detalhadamente como fazer métricas
<vitorlobo> cocaína pra todo lado
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, na verdade isso não tenho interesse, não é aplicável pra mim
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, somente ouvindo um pouco sobre como fazer dá pra ter mais noção do qual importante é
<AlexandreMBM> *do quão
<guigouz> eu consigo medir bem as coisas com testes unitários e bdd
<guigouz> (do lado do código)
<guigouz> quero parar de programar, cansei já =)
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, que eu me lembre, teste unitário não serve nada ao que serve ponto de função
<eduardo__> --' Ninguém vai me ajudar mesmo né?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, quanto a bdd eu não sei o que é mas não quero aula
<guigouz> eduardo__, qual versão você está usando ?
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, aqui não
<vitorlobo> guigouz, o lance é ser auto-sustentável veio..compra um pedaço de terra, uns cabritos, uns peixe umas piscinas, planta uns mato, inventa umas bugigangas...
<vitorlobo> guigouz, evai viver por la com tua japa
<vitorlobo> rs
<guigouz> vitorlobo, te passei o link do global village construction set, hidreletrica opensource
<eduardo__> guigouz: Xubuntu 12.10 64-Bit
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  aplicável?
<guigouz> eduardo__, vc tem botões de volume no teclado ?
<guigouz> vitorlobo, http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Global_Village_Construction_Set
<eduardo__> guigouz: Sim!
<guigouz> eduardo__, usando pro eles também fica oscilando ?
<guigouz> *por
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, você é desenvolvedor ?
<eduardo__> guigouz, Vou ver agora! Espere um estante..
<guigouz> instante, estante é pra por livros ;)
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não, eu estudei pra ser, mas mudei o rumo +- em 2005
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, então eu esqueci muita coisa
<eduardo__> guigouz, Fica oscilando sim! :-(
<guigouz> eu comecei em 1996, métricas e tal fui ver bem depois
<guigouz> eduardo__, é um notebook ou desktop ?
<eduardo__> guigouz, Desktop
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, em 2 anos já muda um bocado
<guigouz> eduardo__, abre um terminal, digita: lspci | grep Audio
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não o que existia, mas o que passa a existir disponível
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, na verdade única coisa que faz sentido pra mim são as coisas que o pessoal do unix falava nos anos 70
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  pqp
<eduardo__> guigouz, Beleza!
<vitorlobo> guigouz,  muito bom uhaauhauhauhaa
<eduardo__> guigouz, apareceu isso "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, sempre vivi 'as margens do mercado ;)
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, eu referi-me às coisas que podem ser tidas como ferramentas
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, linguagens, métodos, processos...
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, muda pouco, são formas diferentes de chegar ao mesmo resultado
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, vou janatar
<guigouz> flw
<vitorlobo> guigouz, po..mtu legal o lance la de produzir os blocos
<guigouz> eduardo__, parece que é um bug no ubuntu 12.10
<vitorlobo> 16 blocos por minuto
<Space-Daface> Danniel-Lara: conseguir aqui
<guigouz> eduardo__, só acontece quando você muda o volume ?
<Danniel-Lara> Sapace-Daface :   blz então
<Space-Daface> Danniel-Lara: agora so falta a placa de rede wireless
<Space-Daface> Danniel-Lara: kkkk
<eduardo__> guigouz, sim ele só fica oscilando quando eu ponho o volume no máximo, quando eu deixo em médio ele fica normal!
<Danniel-Lara> Space-Daface:  bah
<guigouz> eduardo__: desconfio que esse seja o bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965
<eduardo__> guigouz, hum, mais o meu é o Xubuntu!
<guigouz> a base é a mesma
<eduardo__> atah
<Space-Daface> Danniel-Lara: eu ja intalei o google-chrome no backtrack gnome e ele ficou em portugues
<Space-Daface> mais quando coloco ele backtrack com kde ele nao fica em portugues
<Space-Daface> mesmo depois de todo ele traduzido
<Space-Daface> saka
<Danniel-Lara> Space-Daface:  bom no kde procura a opção pra deixar em portugues
<Space-Daface> ate agora nao etendir vc ja viu alguem falando sobre esse problea
<Space-Daface> Danniel-Lara: mais e isso que eu to lhe falando
<guigouz> eduardo__, roda alsamixer na linha de comando
<guigouz> eduardo__, veja se fica sumindo e aparecendo uma saída de headphones
<Danniel-Lara> Space-Daface:  eu uso backtrack mas eu nem chego a usar o X
<Space-Daface> Danniel-Lara: todos os programa instalo e fica em portugues mais ja o google nao
<eduardo__> guigouz, ok
<Space-Daface> hum
<Space-Daface> mesmo depois dele traduzido saka
<Apiranha> Boa Noite a todos
<Julinux> http://youtu.be/tNIa9MTOJRc
<vitorlobo> Apiranha,  q nick sinistro
<Apiranha> kkk
<Apiranha> maneiro ne :
<Apiranha> ^
<eduardo__> guigouzm o Headphone está em 00 não tá aparecendo e sumindo não! e tipo o volume só fica oscilando quando eu coloco alguma música pra tocar, se aumentar ele e deixar sem tocar nada ele fica normal!
<Apiranha> tirei da serie thuck
<vitorlobo> Apiranha, tem quem goste ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<eduardo__> guigouz, o Headphone está em 00 não tá aparecendo e sumindo não! e tipo o volume só fica oscilando quando eu coloco alguma música pra tocar, se aumentar ele e deixar sem tocar nada ele fica normal!
<Apiranha> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<guigouz> eduardo__, você consegue mudar os volumes no mixer ?
<Apiranha> Uma alma piedosa para me ajudar  ??
<guigouz> Apiranha, depende, precisamos saber qual o problema antes
<Apiranha> não estou conseguindo instalar o adobe_flash_player no firefox do backtrack 5 r3
<Apiranha> sou iniciante.
<sistematico> Se é iniciante não deveria usar o BT.
<sistematico> imho
<eduardo__> guigouz, como assim no mixer?
<guigouz> eduardo__, no alsamixer, no terminal
<guigouz> Apiranha, instala o google chrome, que vem com o flash
<Apiranha> mas sou curioso quero aprender por isso preciso instalar o flash primeiro!
<guigouz> Apiranha, backtrack é bem antigo, não lembro como é
<eduardo__> guigouz, e como eu faço pra alterar o volume?
<guigouz> setinhas
<guigouz> pra cima e pra baixo
<sistematico> Quem disse que o Chrome vem com flash?
<eduardo__> é pra aumentar o que
<eduardo__> o master?
<guigouz> veja se consegue aumentar todos pra 100%
<chm0d-780> bactrack r3 antigo?
<eduardo__> ok
<guigouz> e tirar o mute (tecla M tira o mute, se tiver MM está com mute)
<guigouz> sistematico, o google
<chm0d-780> guigouz, deve estar equivocado
<guigouz> chm0d-780, desculpe, o backtrack que vi era baseado no 10.xx
<eduardo__> guigouz, aumentei todos, menos o Headphone
<sistematico> guigouz, Cole aqui o link;
<Apiranha> sim é baseado no 10.04
<eduardo__> guigouz, ainda está com oscilações --' kk
<guigouz> sistematico, http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/25/google-chrome-flash/
<guigouz> sistematico, faz bastante tempo, lembrando que é só no Google Chrome, não no Chromium
<Apiranha> guidouz, entao posso instalar normal e e pronto ?
<guigouz> sim
<guigouz> Apiranha, tem um pacote flashplayer_installer
<chm0d-780> alguem aqui já utilizou o i2p?
<sebuba> chm0d-780, eu
<guigouz> r
<celso> 0-0
<chm0d-780> celso, olá kra
<chm0d-780> tudo bom?
<guigouz> Apiranha, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<celso> chm0d-780, tudo joinha ai omi?
<chm0d-780> sebuba, cara vc consegui acessar o freenode com ele?
<chm0d-780> igualmente :)
<chm0d-780> sumido velho?
<Apiranha> guigouz, vou tentar aqui
<celso> chm0d-780, to trabalhando demais
<chm0d-780> ihhh imagino
<sebuba> não tentei na verdade. Porém o i2p não é igual a tor com acesso a internet normal. Você precisa se conectar a um peer com acesso a internet, o que não é algo comum na i2p
<celso> xdoctor, fala omi
<chm0d-780> mas a familia vai bem celso ?
<celso> chm0d-780, sim,familia tá joinha
<celso> chm0d-780, ja acostumou ai?
<xdoctor> celso, boa noite
<xdoctor> tudo bao :
<chm0d-780> o i2p é bem mais completo sebuba
<sebuba> chm0d-780, sim, também concordo
<celso> xdoctor, como vai doutor?
<chm0d-780> que bom celso :)
<chm0d-780> os negocio ai?
<xdoctor> celso, rapaz, nem sou esse lance ai . . . mas vou bem
<chm0d-780> sebuba, mas porem não consigo por nenhum cliente a acessar o freenode
<eduardo__> guigouz, achei o erro, tipo quando eu aumento ele todo ele fica trocando do fone de ouvido pra saida analogica freneticamente ai fica assim!
<eduardo__> guigouz, mais eu nem sei como resolver! --'
<guigouz> eduardo__, é esse bug que eu te passei mesmo
<eduardo__> guigouz, e como eu resolvo?
<guigouz> eduardo__, não resolveram ainda
<eduardo__> guigouz, e agora? vou ter que ficar com o pc assim? --' kkk
<guigouz> se cadastra no launchpad.net
<guigouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965
<guigouz> clica em "This bugs affects you ?" e diz que sim
<guigouz> aí ele vai marcar que tem mais gente com o problema
<guigouz> a canonical tem que resolver
<sebuba> chm0d-780, é como te falei, são poucos peers de saída a internet. i2p é voltado a própria rede
<sebuba> chm0d-780, talvez tenha algum relay
<sebuba> procure por  i2p-freenode irc relay
<eduardo__> guigouz, vlw :D
<chm0d-780> sebuba, não acho nada
<chm0d-780> sebuba, as outras redes eu acesso facilmente cm o i2p
<sebuba> chm0d-780, provavelmente sua saida para freenode deve ser um tor exit e a freenode está bloqueando
<chm0d-780> :s
<eduardo__> guigouz, e como eu faço pra saber quando eles resolverem o bug?
<guigouz> eduardo__, vc estando cadastrado lá vai receber email sempre que tiver atualização
<guigouz> em abril tem versão nova
<guigouz> parece que o 12.04 não tem esse bug, é algo específico do 12.01
<guigouz> 12.10*
<eduardo__> --' e eu vou ter que ficar até abril assim é?
<eduardo__> ai nem dá kkk
<guigouz> 12.04
<tiagoscd|afk> eduardo__: qual o bug?
<eduardo__> guigouz, tipo quando eles lançarem um novo Xubuntu pra atualizar pro 13.04 eu tenho que reinstalar o Xubuntu ou ele atualiza pelo terminal sem perder nada?
<guigouz> ele atualizar
<guigouz> tiagoscd|afk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965
<eduardo__> tiagoscd|afk, tiagoscd|afk
<eduardo__> ops
<eduardo__> kk
<eduardo__> esse bug aqui ó (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965)
<eduardo__> guigouz, Tipo não tem como instalar uma versão anterior do salsa-friver não?
<eduardo__> guigouz, é que eu não quero ir pro 12.04 kk
<eduardo__> guigouz, eu sou novo no Xubuntu só uso faz 1 dia kkk
<guigouz> eduardo__, tenta seguir essas instruçoes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<eduardo__> guigouz, Beleza!
<tiagoscd|afk> ok, vou dar uma olhada
<tiagoscd|afk> se puderem me passar mais tarde, assim que chegar em casa ajudo a investigar :)
<eduardo__> guigouz, cara eu tentei isso (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules) mais fala que não tem nem um pacote disponivel! --'
<nuno_nunes> ola
<eduardo__> eu estou tentando baixar o kernel 3.8.2 do site (kernel.org) mais tá muito lento o download e nem é a internet!
<eduardo__> deve ser por que o servidor do kernel.org está nos EUA
<nuno_nunes> maldita net :|
<Bohemian> Is this the real life?
<Bohemian> Is this just fantasy?
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Bohemian> Caught in a landslide No escape from reality
<nuno_nunes> <Bohemian> plz portuguese
<Bohemian> [...] I see a little silhouetto of a man
<Bohemian> Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango
<guigouz> eduardo__, vc rodou o sudo apt-add-repository ?
<Bohemian> Thunderbolt and lightning - very very frightening me Gallileo, gallileo, Gallileo, gallileo, Gallileo figaro - magnifico
<guigouz> eduardo__, nem adianta vc baixar o source do kernel
<eduardo__> guigouz, sim e depois dei um update
<loser> Sera q alguem pode analisar um aquivo pra mim, me parece mawlware e eu abri sem querer, recebi por e-mail
<chm0d-780> anonymous anglo american boa causa kkk
<nuno_nunes> loser que sistema tens
<nuno_nunes> lçol
<Bohemian> But i'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
<Bohemian> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
<loser> nuno_nunes: ubuntu e win 7
<eduardo__> guigouz, ele dá o seguinte erro "E: Impossível encontrar o pacote linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.5.0-25-generic
<eduardo__> E: Não foi possível encontrar qualquer pacote pela expressão regular 'linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.5.0-25-generic'
<eduardo__> "
<Bohemian> No, no, no, no, no, no, no - Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me For me For me
<chm0d-780> #OPERATIONGREENRIGHTS hahhaha
<Bohemian> No, no, no, no, no, no, no - Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me For me For me
<guigouz> eduardo__, faz apt-cache search linux-alsa-driver
<eduardo__> ok
<Bohemian> No, no, no, no, no, no, no - Oh mama mia, mama mia, mama mia let me go Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me For me For me
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho pclinuxos, mint e windows 7
<eduardo__> guigouz, não retornou nada :S
<nuno_nunes> boas tiagoscd
<loser> Sera q alguem pode analisar um aquivo pra mim, me parece mawlware e eu abri sem querer, recebi por e-mail
<nuno_nunes> abriste onde :D
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca abre ficheiros do mail a não ser de confiança
<loser> eu tenho ubunto e windows na mesma maqujna
<vitorlobo> loser,  tomara q o teu pc exploda
<vitorlobo> e vc morra junto
<vitorlobo> loser,  por esse motivo ai
<loser> vitorlobo:  ???
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho windows 7, mint e pclinuxos no mesmo pc
<nuno_nunes> :D
<eduardo__> kkk
<loser> vitorlobo: whois
<vitorlobo> nuno_nunes, tomara que caia um meteoro na tua casa essa noite
<eduardo__> kkkkkk
<nuno_nunes> vitorlobo: alguem te esta a ofender aqui
<nuno_nunes> pk nao cai na tua casa
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: ?
<vitorlobo> nuno_nunes, eu rebato e cairá na casa do vizinho
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, oi
<nuno_nunes> hahahah
<loser> tiagoscd: vc viu a oq o cara me disse ?
<nuno_nunes> <vitorlobo> nuno_nunes, tomara que caia um meteoro na tua casa essa noite
<vitorlobo> loser, n foi uma ofensa foi um desejo
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: favor modere o palavreado
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, n foi uma ofensa foi um desejo -.-
<nuno_nunes> lol
<nuno_nunes> com cada um
<vitorlobo> xii
<vitorlobo> la vem
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<guigouz> tiagoscd, eae
<loser> tiagoscd: o cara ta dizendo um monte coisas sem sentido, sem motivo algum, troll e isso mereçe um  bani
<guigouz> o eduardo__ saiu agora, então desencana
<tiagoscd> guigouz: opa :)
<tiagoscd> loser: sem estresse, tá banido
<guigouz> ele tava com problemas no alsa, o bug é reportado
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu12.10 tem alguns bug principalmente os modems 3g :D
<loser> sera q alguem q endenda de DLL pode me ajudar ?
<tiagoscd> guigouz: sim, entendi
<nuno_nunes> que dll precisas
<tiagoscd> loser: sua dúvida está relacionada a Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> no caso ao Wine?
<loser> tiagoscd: tenho o ubuntu tbm instalado aqui
<Julinux> uí vitorlobo
<tiagoscd> loser: sua dúvida referente a dll é relacionado ao wine?
<tiagoscd> *relacionada
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um linux baseado no ubuntu 12.04
<Julinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNIa9MTOJRc&feature=plcp - acabei de fazer um hangout
<loser> tiagoscd: eu abri sem quere esse arquivo e creio q seja um malware
<tiagoscd> loser: sua dúvida referente a dll é relacionado ao wine?
<tiagoscd> se não for, podes perguntar em algum canal/fórum especializado em windows
<Julinux> loser, dll-files.com
<nuno_nunes> lose pk nao instalas um antivirus para ver os ficheiros do windows no linux
<loser> nao, nao cara, eu gostaria q alguem analisasse o aqruivo pra mim, deve ser um malware
<nuno_nunes> como por exemplo o abg
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho virus no disco externo e sei que eles la estao
<nuno_nunes> mas no linux nao afecta o sistema
<nuno_nunes> a poucos dias estive a testar uma distro baseada no ubuntu 12.04 e ja tinha a steam instalada
<Julinux> preciso de avaliações nesse vídeo, pois é o primeiro video-tutorial que eu faço, e se eu tiver boas avaliações, pretendo fazer muito mais para novos usuários ;)
<tiagoscd> Julinux: se puder me mandar o link mais a noite
<tiagoscd> não estou em casa agora
<tiagoscd> ficarei feliz em avaliar
<Julinux> certo, bom... não é um vídeo sobre Ubuntu, mas é um começo... pretendo fazer mais uns vídeos bem iniciantes conforme eu vou aprendendo ;)
<tiagoscd> Julinux: beleza pura :)
<DanielSantAnna> help
<DanielSantAnna> exit
<loser> alguem sabe o canal do backtrack ?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> lose faz check aqui #backtrack
<loser> nuno_nunes: esse cai no do state
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> eu vou instalar o pclinuxos
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<hggdh> bom, vejo que o tiagoscd andou a limpar a casa
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> pk hggdh
<nuno_nunes> :p
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-07
<sistematico> hggdh, E que limpeza!
<sistematico> hggdh, Aquele vitorbobo é um pé no saco, igualzinho o JavaNunes.
<sistematico> Troll safado.
<nuno_nunes> quem e esse javanunes lol
<nuno_nunes> bem vindo
<Eduardo_Junio> Como eu faço pra atualizar o kernel? Eu baixei o kernel novo do site (www.kernel.org), como eu faço pra instalar?
<nuno_nunes> estas no ubuntu
<Space-Daface> dar pra coloca as ferramentas do backtrack no centos 6.3
<Eduardo_Junio> Xubuntu 12.10 amd64
<Deivan> Acabei de descobrir que o Real Player tem versão para Linux, se isso não prova que o GNU esta chamando a atenção eu não sei o que provaria... :D
<nuno_nunes> o centos nao e aqui
<Eduardo_Junio> Eu preciso de ajuda aqui ó!
<nuno_nunes> o real player nao e atualizado a que seculos
<Eduardo_Junio> Como eu faço pra atualizar o kernel? Eu baixei o kernel novo do site (www.kernel.org), como eu faço pra instalar?
<samurai_black> Eduardo_Junio: Boa noite. Não me responsabilizo não... http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/instalar-o-kernel-linux-381-no-ubuntu.html
<hggdh> heh
<Eduardo_Junio> samurai_black, blz kkk
<nuno_nunes> Eduardo_Junio:  http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4211&p=43440&hilit=kernel
<Deivan> Realmente a versão para windows é a 15 e a para Linux é a 11.
<Deivan> Mas é a 11 gold. :-P
<nuno_nunes> ja saiu a versao 3.8.2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> Publicado o Linux Kernel 3.8.2.
<nuno_nunes> :p
<samurai_black> nuno_nunes: Eduardo_Junio http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/instalar-o-kernel-linux-382-no-ubuntu.html
<nuno_nunes> eu nao utilizo a ultima versao do kernel
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: e j'a disponível no Raring :-) ( eu o estou a rodar desde ontem)
<Eduardo_Junio> :D
<Eduardo_Junio> e como vc atualizou?
<samurai_black> nuno_nunes: respondi a sua afirmativa, eu uso o 12.04.2 original...
<samurai_black> hggdh: não saiu oficialmente!
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo o mint 13
<samurai_black> hggdh: só em abril a versão final e o Beta final do mes regente
<hggdh> samurai_black: talvez não no raring-updates, mas certamente no raring-proposed ("teste")
<nuno_nunes> hggdh: so sai a versao final do ubuntu 13.04 dia 25 de abril
<samurai_black> hggdh: to com o isso current dele aqui de hoje de manhã...
<samurai_black> mas não vou instalar não, o 12.04.2 tá delicia aqui!
<nuno_nunes> espero que o ubuntu passe para rolling
<nuno_nunes> :D
<samurai_black> nuno_nunes: idem
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho uma distro rolling no pc
<samurai_black> nuno_nunes: https://plus.google.com/u/0/106016298149593239143/posts/EbLTHjEoS1X
<nuno_nunes> pclinuxos
<eduardo__> Pessoal, eu baixei o novo kernel o 3.8.2 mais não sei como instalar!
<eduardo__> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<samurai_black> eduardo__: Boa noite. http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/03/instalar-o-kernel-linux-382-no-ubuntu.html
<nuno_nunes> segue isto eduardo__ http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4211&p=43440&hilit=kernel
<samurai_black> eduardo__: não me responsabilizo por absolutamente nada em!
<eduardo__> nuno_nunes, mais eu já baixei o kernel do site (www.kernel.org) e não quero baixar de novo! como eu faço pra instalar o que eu baixei?
<samurai_black> compila nego
<samurai_black> leia os README sei lá se escreve assim... ;P
<eduardo__> bllz
<eduardo__> Eu só uso Linux a 1 dia!
<eduardo__> kkk
<samurai_black> e pra que quer já mexer em algo tão complexo?
<eduardo__> por que o meu kernel é uma merda e tá cheio de bug
<eduardo__> o audio tá uma merda
<eduardo__> kkk
<samurai_black> notbucha?
<samurai_black> usa notbucha?
<eduardo__> Desktop
<samurai_black> estranho...
<samurai_black> qual seu hardware?
<Deivan> Falando nisso que o eduardo__ falou, tenho esbarrado com uns controladores SATA bem problemáticos nesses kernell mais antigos e esses dias peguei uma dessa placas com processador embutido que nem boot dava com imagem linux, tentei várias.
<Deivan> Complicado...
<eduardo__> Já estou instalando! :D
<eduardo__> tomara que resolva meus erros
<eduardo__> e falando nisso, o meu Xubuntu 12.10 amd64 não reconheçe meu Motorola
<eduardo__> tomara que essa atualização do kernel ajude a resolver meus problemas!
<sistematico> Inslação do fonte do Kernel não é muito simples não.
<sistematico> Ainda mais em distro derivada do Debian.
<sistematico> eduardo__, Prepare-se pra uma noite sem dormir e com bastante dor de cabeça.
<eduardo__> kkkkkkk
<eduardo__> é simples sim kk
<eduardo__> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4211&p=43440&hilit=kernel
<sistematico> Mexo com isso desde 2002, a não ser que o método tenha mudado bastante, você sofrerá.
<sistematico> Acredite.
<sistematico> eduardo__, Esse não é o fonte.
<eduardo__> kkkk
<eduardo__> então como eu faço pra atualizar?
<eduardo__> o fonte?
<sistematico> O cara fez um script muito doido lá, eu não sei o que é isso, mas o fonte do Kernel que não é.
<sistematico> eduardo__, Esse é o fonte: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/linux-3.8.2.tar.bz2
<sistematico> OFICIAL.
<eduardo__> eu baixei ele
<eduardo__> mais não sei
<eduardo__> como instalar
<sistematico> De todos os Linux, todas as distros, etc, etc...
<eduardo__> Uso Linux a umas 9 horas +ou-.
<eduardo__> kk
<sistematico> Mega-Ultra-Super-Maximum-Feroz.
<sistematico> eduardo__, O procedimento antigo, é descompactar ele em /usr/src/ e dar uma série de comandos que eu nem sei se existem mais.
<sistematico> make menuconfig
<sistematico> make modules
<sistematico> make modules-install ou algo assim.
<sistematico> por último make bzImage ou algo assim.
<eduardo__> não tem um tutorial na internet não?
<sistematico> eduardo__, Devem haver vários, mas tem a documentação oficial tambem.
<eduardo__> ok
<sistematico> No próprio fonte acho que tem.
<sistematico> Mas como eu te disse, não é muito fácil não.
<andretyn> eduardo__, qual o problema, quer trocar de kernel em um ubuntu ou similar?
<sistematico> eduardo__, Tem milhares de itens que tu pode mudar, de acordo com seu hardware, módulos que pode gerar ou não, dependendo da sua necessidade.
<eduardo__> O meu Xubuntu 12.10 não reconhece o meu Motorola e tem um bug na minha placa de audio!
<sistematico> eduardo__, Tem coisa que buga a compilação do novo kernel, antes e depois do reboot.
<andretyn> eduardo__, vc pode colocar um kernel mais novo, tem pacotes deb pré-compildados do novo kernel 3.8
<sistematico> eduardo__, No Ubuntu vem tudo pré-configurado pra te livrar desse sofrimento danado, mas antigamente não existiam essas modernidades.
<eduardo__> --'
<sistematico> eduardo__, Pelo APT você pode pular todo esse processo.
<eduardo__> você falam falam e não ajuda em nada!
<eduardo__> eu só uso Linux a 9 horas pow!
<sistematico> eduardo__, Me calarei.
<eduardo__> mande um tutorial ou coisa assim..
<andretyn> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.no/2013/03/instalar-o-kernel-linux-382-no-ubuntu.html , eduardo
<andretyn> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.no/2013/03/instalar-o-kernel-linux-382-no-ubuntu.html , eduardo__
<andretyn> usei e estou com o novo kernel 3.8.2
<eduardo__> esse é o mesmo tutorial desse
<eduardo__> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4211&p=43440&hilit=kernel
<eduardo__> eu estou usando esse tutorial pra instalar (http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4211&p=43440&hilit=kernel)
<andretyn> eduardo__, sim, é o mesmo, mas vc já fez/instalou com esse script
<eduardo__> estou instalando agora
<eduardo__> :D
<andretyn> é somente o kernel pre-configurado e pré-compilados para o ubuntu, serve para o ubuntu 12.04 e o 12.10, mas se vc tiver que compilar alguma coisa a mais, tem que ter o source como falou o sistematico :)
<carlorui> oi boa noite!
<Rudineiw> carlorui: :)
<eduardo__> Eu atualizei o kernel pra versão 3.8.2
<eduardo__> mais ainda está com o bug na placa de som
<eduardo__> --'
<eduardo__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965
<andretyn> :(
<eduardo__> Eu acho que vou ter que mudar de distro :(
<eduardo__> pois esse bug é muito chato!
<eduardo__> nem dá pra aumentar o som do pc
<eduardo__> --'
<eduardo__> Alguém recomenda uma distro pra eu baixar?
<eduardo__> Eu estou com o Xubuntu 12.10 mais tem um bug muito chato (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965)
<eduardo__> eu queria instalar outra, alguém recomenda alguma?
<eduardo__> em?
<eduardo__> O Debian é melhor do que o Ubuntu?
<eduardo__> Pessoal vou sair do Xubuntu, vocês recomendam alguma distro?
<pauloolhos> OLa
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece erro ataque IP 91.236.116.159
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece esse ataque que as maquinas estao tendo pelo IP  91.236.116.159 Modem ADSL.
<hggdh> pauloolhos: https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ip%2091.236.116.159&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEcQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.kaspersky.com%2Findex.php%3Fact%3Dfindpost%26pid%3D1983759&ei=YvM3Uan8CIXx2QW904HwAQ&usg=AFQjCNESZq5CBKknfznreEM90hqkv_7kLw&sig2=aBeii0PjIiRRVqQ4xToZuQ&bvm=bv.43287494,d.b2I
<pauloolhos> Ja verifiquei nesse link
<pauloolhos> hggdh: Ja verifiquei
<pauloolhos> hggdh: Ja fiz de tudo...
<pauloolhos> hggdh: Dizem que so fazendo a troca do modem adsl
<kernel> hggdh, pode me dar umas dicas de como eu acessar minha maquina virtual via ssh?
<hggdh> kernel: VM via libvirtd, ou via vbox, ou...?
<kernel> hggdh, vbox
<hggdh> via libvirtd, só é necessário usamos o IP da VM
<kernel> hggdh, queria configurar o IP da maquina virtual
<mrrogens> oi
<kernel> para conecta-la nela
<hggdh> no vbox... (1) feche a VM; (2) Settings/network; e (tenho que abrir o vbox por cá só um instance)
<mrrogens> alguem conhece uma página de papeis de paredes legais?
<hggdh> kernel: advanced/port forwarding
<hggdh> kernel: e lá defina um forward -- por exemplo, port 2222 -> 22 na VM
<kernel> hggdh, faço isso em qual arquivo?
<hggdh> kernel: então reinicie a VM, e 'ssh -p 2222 <usuário>@127.0.0.1
<hggdh> kernel: directo no virtualbox (rode-o, seleccione tua VM, e click on settings)
<kernel> hggdh, mais estou em modo texto
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> kernel: o vbox tem comandos para preparar um forward
<hggdh> kernel: VBoxManage mydifyvm
<hggdh> kernel: mas não me lembro da sintaxe exata
<hggdh> kernel: VBoxManage modifyvm --natpf1 ?
<kernel> Syntax error: Not enough parameters
<hggdh> kernel: é :-) como disse não me lembro dos parametros. Provavelmente 'man VBoxManage' ajudará
<kernel> nao tem nenhum manual
<kernel> :/
<kernel> amanha verei isso
<kernel> valeus
<hggdh> kernel: se tiveres accesso online, o manual do vbox explica
<Julinux> tiagoscd, www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNIa9MTOJRc&feature=plcp
<tiagoscd> Julinux: beleza, agora verei
<tiagoscd> :D
<tiagoscd> Julinux: o vídeo fica um pouco longo pra assistir todo agora, mas basicamente a sugestão que deixaria é para evitar o barulho no fundo na próxima gravação
<tiagoscd> o barulho incomoda um pouco, hehe
<tiagoscd> ademais o vídeo ficou bem legal
<Julinux> uashuahs, certo
<Julinux> Obrigado
<Julinux> tiagoscd, depois que eu fui analisar eu vi que eu falo muito certo e entendeu... auahsuha'
<tiagoscd> mas é normal Julinux
<tiagoscd> quando a gente se assiste acha essas repetições
<Julinux> tiagoscd, Eu perdi minha chave do launchpad quando formatei meu ubuntu, tem algum método para recuperá-la ou devo criar outra?
<tiagoscd> tens que criar outra, hehe
<sled> hggdh, valeu ai pela ajuda man!
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Pergunte e seja paciente! :-) || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz ||
<tiagoscd> ubuntulog: wb :) uhauhauahu
<Julinux> tiagoscd, mas ai no caso eu criei, mas vamos supor quando vou relatar um bug e digito lá $ubuntu-bug gedit // ele não abre mais o browser pedindo login e senha do launchpad
<tiagoscd> Julinux: estranho, ele deveria abrir no browser
<Julinux> e a chave já foi adicionada tudo certinho, como dizia na wiki
<Julinux> inclusive ela está ativa no launchpad
<tiagoscd> Julinux: mas pra reportar bug não precisa da chave
<tiagoscd> quem quiser pode reportar bug, basta digitar o comando ali e mandar bala
<tiagoscd> única coisa necessária é conta no launchpad mesmo
<Julinux> mas ai não vai contar pra karma se eu não autenticar, correto?
<tiagoscd> mas você vai autenticar
<tiagoscd> como falei, você precisa de Launchpad
<tiagoscd> só não precisa ter necessariamente a chave assinada para reportar um bug
<tiagoscd> *chave
<Julinux> hum
<tiagoscd> s/assinaa
<tiagoscd> s/assinada//
<tiagoscd> :P
<Julinux> e com o time de tradução, eu quero fazer parte!
<tiagoscd> Julinux: aí precisa assinar o código de conduta e fazer os procedimentos que ensinei no Global Jam
<tiagoscd> tu acompanhou?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> eu já assinei, mas não sei como faço parte do time e como eu posso dar minha contribuição
<tiagoscd> eu sugeri no global jam
<tiagoscd> mas sugiro novamente
<tiagoscd> leia: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ajude-processo-traducao-ubuntu.html
<tiagoscd> tem detalhado como as coisas funcionam
<Julinux> certo, Obrigado!
<tiagoscd> Julinux: disponha :)
<samurai_black> Julinux: pra pra deixar mais completo ainda o que já foi referenciado pelo tiagoscd http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/fazer-para-contribuir-com-ubuntu.html
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: boa :-)
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: tá fazendo uso do 13.04?
<tiagoscd> sim, desde a primeira imagem, hehe
<Julinux> tiagoscd, você acha que a Canonical vai liberar o fonte do Mir?
<samurai_black> tá tranquilo pra deixar até o lançamento já?
<tiagoscd> Julinux: o código-fonte dele já está aberto o.o
<tiagoscd> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/trunk
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: bom, eu nunca recomendo pra usar em ambiente de produção, mas tem rodado bem por aqui
<vitor_makyama> boa noite alguém pode me ajudar a instalar a fonte ttf-core
<vitor_makyama> ?
<eloi_carneiro> até onde eu sei, a prioridade do mir é para outubro para funcionar em celulares
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: só abrir a Central de programas e procurar por "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<eloi_carneiro> e depois o pessoal da canonical cai em cima para ficar 100% para desk
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: não é pra produção, mas, beleleza. Sei lá, o 12.04 tá tão ótimo aqui que não vejo motivo de por o 13, a não ser que esteja 10X melhor... rsrsrrs
<tiagoscd> eloi_carneiro: apesar de remota, existe a possibilidade do 13.04 não ser lançado ou de ter tempo de suporte menor, conforme foi comentado na uds
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> e o que eu faço com a instalação aqui do meu note? rsrsrs
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, e como instalar o jre?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: você pode usar o OpenJDK, que é uma alternativa ao JRE da Oracle
<tiagoscd> basta procurar aí por
<tiagoscd> openjdk-7-jre
<tiagoscd> e instaalr
<tiagoscd> e se precisar de plug-in java no navegador
<tiagoscd> instale também icedtea-7-plugin
<Space-Daface> alguem ai pode me ajudar configurar minha placa de rede no backtrack 5 r3 o modelo dela e a Atheros ar9485 Wireless drivers
<eloi_carneiro> tiagoscd: quero ver o poder do time de desenvolvimento da canonical, para desenvolver o Mir mais a unificação do unity com Qt
<tiagoscd> eloi_carneiro: eles tem alguns desenvolvedores legais trabalhando desde ano passado no Mir
<tiagoscd> e quanto a unificação do Unity com o Qt, não faço ideia, mas penso que eles possam aproveitar um pouco do código do unity-2d
<eloi_carneiro> então
<eloi_carneiro> isso que eu quero ver
<tiagoscd> bom, certamente todos veremos :)
<eloi_carneiro> lembra do curso de qml do cara de curitiba
<eloi_carneiro> da jam brazil
<Julinux> tiagoscd, amanhã é dia de boteco ;)
<tiagoscd> eloi_carneiro: lembro sim, hehe
<tiagoscd> Julinux: sexta na real :P pra mim só vai ser quinta depois que dormir e acordar
<eloi_carneiro> no qt creator tem a opção de importar os components do ubuntu feito para qml
<Julinux> Hehe'
<eloi_carneiro> ai é que esta o detalhe
<eloi_carneiro> esses componentes são "QML"
<eloi_carneiro> e estão na versão 0.1
<eloi_carneiro> dá pra testar mas esta faltando algumas coisas
<eloi_carneiro> mas enfim
<eloi_carneiro> onde eu quero chegar
<eloi_carneiro> se não me engano a canonical vai refazer o unity em qt/qml
<eloi_carneiro> e o unity-2d é só qt
<eloi_carneiro> com os componentes antigos
<tiagoscd> bom, pode até ser, realmente não me atualizei sobre o tema ainda
<eloi_carneiro> deve ter muita coisa que dá pra aproveitar
<eloi_carneiro> Space-Daface: eu tenho essa placa
<eloi_carneiro> e rodo o BT5 r3
<eloi_carneiro> mas em maquina virtual
<eloi_carneiro> o que vc quer fazer teste na sua rede wifi
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<eloi_carneiro> cara de ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> olha uma ferramenta legal
<eloi_carneiro> que eu uso nas empresas que presto consultoria
<eloi_carneiro> http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2011/12/wifite-ferramenta-facil-e-grafica-para.html
<eloi_carneiro> tiagoscd: vc é o Tiago Hillebrandt?
<tiagoscd> sim
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> "vc lembra o video..."
<tiagoscd> heheh :)
<tiagoscd> eu meio que estava nele
<tiagoscd> mas enfim
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> estava vendo hoje o video
<tiagoscd> terminei a edição do vídeo, agora vai estar disponível com os devidos cortes e tudo mais
<tiagoscd> escrevendo o post aqui
<eloi_carneiro> sou fan e grato pelo trabalho  de vcs
<tiagoscd> eloi_carneiro: fico feliz em saber :)
<Julinux> To se saída pessoal, Boa Noite ai
<tiagoscd> valeu, boa noite Julinux
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, não é possivel instalar o java da oracle?
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: até é possível, mas terias que pesquisar no Google algum procedimento
<vitor_makyama> entendi
<vitor_makyama> pois gostaria de acessar backing line ai não é compativel
<tiagoscd> vitor_makyama: qual o banco da sua conta?
<vitor_makyama> santander
<tiagoscd> pelo firefox com o openjdk não funciona?
<vitor_makyama> instalei o openjdk e estou usando o firefox e não esta funcionando
<vitor_makyama> será que esta chamando o JVM?
<vitor_makyama> quando entro no site?
<samurai_black> vitor_makyama: veja ai se lhe ajuda... http://tutorfreebr.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/oracle-divulga-novo-java-7u15-via-ppa.html
<eloi_carneiro> tiagoscd: qual o software vc esta usando para edição de vídeo?
<Space-Daface> eloi_carneiro: vc conseguiu instalar ela
<tiagoscd> eloi_carneiro: uso o openshot
<eloi_carneiro> Space-Daface: que nem eu disse eu uso o ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> não é tão simple que nem o BT
<eloi_carneiro> mas acabo aprendendo mais
<Space-Daface> o que eu preciso fazer pra resolver
<eloi_carneiro> eu tenho um note samsung com a mesma placa que a sua
<Space-Daface> eloi_carneiro: eu to querento configurar ela no backtrack que e baseada no ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> e aqui uso esse programa, que na verdade é um script em python que utiliza o ncrack para fazer o trabalho sujo
<eloi_carneiro> cara eu não vou conseguir te ajudar muito porque eu não tive dor de cabeça com essa placa
<eloi_carneiro> mas deve ser algum modulo
<eloi_carneiro> que o BT não ativa por padrão
<Space-Daface> acho que nao
<Space-Daface> na inicializacao ele destoce a imagem depois volta ao normal
<Space-Daface> isso e sinal que a placa nao ta configurada
<eloi_carneiro> Space-Daface: olha achei algo interessante
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46537&highlight=AR9485
<eloi_carneiro> no terceiro post, o cara passou uns procedimentos
<eloi_carneiro> inclusive o download de uns patch do site do backtrack
<Space-Daface> eloi_carneiro: vo tentar aqui vallew ai brodher
<eloi_carneiro> só toma cuidado que o post é de maio de 2011, eles estão
<eloi_carneiro> falando do BT5 r1
<eloi_carneiro> e vc esta usando o r3 ;-)
<Space-Daface> sim
<Space-Daface> e o r3
<chm0d-780> o r3 tem muitos bugs?
<eloi_carneiro> Space-Daface: responde o chm0d-780, o que vc achou do BT5 r3
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780: o r3 esta vindo com o meta exploit 4 ou 5 (o ultimo) porém ele tem o penúltimo também instalado, onde esse o suporte não tá legal
<Space-Daface> ate agora pouca coisa mais nada concreto
<chm0d-780> o suporte do Armitrage só trampa bem mesmo no bt4
<Space-Daface> o que eu achei mais concreto foi o link que vc me mandou
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<chm0d-780> a interação do msf e o bd no bt5 as vezes tambem dá pau
<chm0d-780> o bom mesmo é usar ubuntu diretamente
<eloi_carneiro> é o que estou fazendo ;-)
<eloi_carneiro> ein, já que o assunto caiu em segurança, alguém já usou o samba4 com GPO no ubuntu server?
<Space-Daface> calma gente nao e nesse ponto que precisamos chegar nao
<Space-Daface> kkkkk
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<Space-Daface> e em uma solucao inteligente e nos nao tamos sendo inteligente
<Space-Daface> kkkkkk
<chm0d-780> eloi_carneiro, TBM NÃO USo ubuntu server
<chm0d-780> o ultimo que usei acho que foi 10.04
<eloi_carneiro> 10.04
<eloi_carneiro> maverick
<eloi_carneiro> se não me engano
<chm0d-780> acho que sim
<eloi_carneiro> era muito bom
<eloi_carneiro> fiz alguns servers com ele
<chm0d-780> o melhor
<chm0d-780> na minha opinião
<eloi_carneiro> e depois fui atualizando e agora tá tudo com a 12.04 LTS
<eloi_carneiro> eu estava vendo o samba4 pra a LTS
<chm0d-780> esse uso mesmo só pra deixar melhor que windows e mac no design :D
<eloi_carneiro> e pelos tutoriais que eu vi, pra instalar era muita gambiarra, queria algo mais simples e suportado pela canonical
<chm0d-780> tunnei tanto o meu 12.04 LTS que até me cansei dele
<vitor_makyama> tiagoscd, muito obrigado, não deu certo mais eu vou rebootar para testar
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, o que vc quer dizer com tunnar, desempenho ou a interface gráfica dele
<chm0d-780> interface gráfica mesmo até porque eu uso ele em note muito bom
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> ahhh sempre dá pra tirar um pouco mais da máquina
<chm0d-780> não sei pq que deixei de usar o fedora
<chm0d-780> até hoje não encontro respostas :S
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<eloi_carneiro> eu sei o porque eu nunca usei
<eloi_carneiro> não tem o apt-get
<chm0d-780> hhehehehe
<chm0d-780> mas o yum é otimo
<eloi_carneiro> é gosto, eu ainda prefiro o apt-get
<eloi_carneiro> e outra
<eloi_carneiro> me acostumei tanto com os arquivos de configuração que eu fico meio perdido em distro rpm
<chm0d-780> haam sei
<chm0d-780> isso é verdade
<eloi_carneiro> e mac, já usou?
<chm0d-780> uso
<chm0d-780> tenho um que comprei a tempo
<chm0d-780> usado
<chm0d-780> mas em bom estado
<Space-Daface> eloi_carneiro: qual e o e a versao do ubuntu que vc usa
<eloi_carneiro> eu uso a 13.04
<Space-Daface> eu fui no site aqui e so tem a 12
<eloi_carneiro> mas te digo que a placa de wifi funciona na 12.10 e 12.04 tambem
<eloi_carneiro> testado
<eloi_carneiro> qual sie, o que eu te passei?
<eloi_carneiro> *site
<Space-Daface> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Space-Daface> to olhado esse site quero coloca no meu not que chegou pra mim hoje
<eloi_carneiro> um minuto
<Space-Daface> eloi_carneiro: e depois colocar as ferramenta do backtrack 5r3
<eloi_carneiro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> cara
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu acha um link aqui
<eloi_carneiro> tem um cara que tem uma empresa
<eloi_carneiro> de consultoria em segurança que o mesmo usa ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> e simplesmente adicionou o repositorio do BT
<Space-Daface> ok entao ja vo baixar ele aqui
<Space-Daface> ele fica com os mesmo icones
<eloi_carneiro> esse é o link
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.blog.clavis.com.br/webinar-video-workshop-online-seguranca-da-informacao/page/2/
<eloi_carneiro> é o webinar 1, 4 ou 5
<eloi_carneiro> tem uma hora no video que o pessoal pergunta pra ele qual distro ele usa, dai ele responde que é o ubuntu com os repositorios do BT
<chm0d-780> ubuntu 13.04 vai se tornar mesmo rolling release?
<eloi_carneiro> vc já viu algum desses videos?
<Space-Daface> hum
<Space-Daface> legal
<Space-Daface> uma otima informação
<eloi_carneiro> gostou dos temas né?
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Space-Daface> pra note acredito que nao tem outra
<Space-Daface> kkk
<Space-Daface> cara me ajuda procurar o linkd do ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bits
<Space-Daface> dvd
<Space-Daface> que eu nao to achando essa versao nao
<Space-Daface> eu quero a mais recente
<Space-Daface> quero colocar no meu note samsung
<eloi_carneiro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<chm0d-780>  ubuntu 13.04 vai se tornar mesmo rolling release? eloi_carneiro
<eloi_carneiro> cara até o momento, não tem nada confirmado
<Space-Daface> hum ele e em cd ne
<Space-Daface> pensei que ele era em dvd
<eloi_carneiro> tem o dvd
<eloi_carneiro> vai no final do site
<eloi_carneiro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04.2-dvd-amd64.iso
<Space-Daface> meu note e com chipset intel
<Space-Daface> a amd64 serve
<eloi_carneiro> ahhh
<eloi_carneiro> o amd64
<eloi_carneiro> é apenas questão de convenção
<Space-Daface> ok nao tem nada haver com o chipset nao ne
<eloi_carneiro> porque quem ofereceu suporte a 64bits primeiro foi a amd
<eloi_carneiro> mas essa imagem é tanto para intel quanto amd
<Space-Daface> hum
<Space-Daface> cara vallew ai dr
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, é complicado essa história de rolling release
<phelps_> oi eu sou fernando tudo bem?
<Space-Daface> cara vo dormir vallew ai
<eloi_carneiro> blz
<eloi_carneiro> disponha
<Space-Daface> tenho trampo amanha
<eloi_carneiro> também
<Space-Daface> fui  galera
<phelps_> alguem pode me ajudar
<phelps_> ?
<Space-Daface> Space-Daface: ZZZZzzzZZZZzzZZZzzzz...
<eloi_carneiro> estou esperando uns procedimentos num server
<eloi_carneiro> oi phelps_ manda a duvida
<eloi_carneiro> quem souber vai te ajudar prontamente
<eloi_carneiro> ;-)
<phelps_> brigado gente
<phelps_> eu sou fernando
<phelps_> tenho windows 7
<phelps_> e queria passar pra linux mais dizem que é muito complicado
<phelps_> entaum uqeria saber
<phelps_> antes de eu querer instalar se é isso tudo que dizem
<Bktt> É lenda
<eloi_carneiro> phelps_, é questão de costume
<eloi_carneiro> o que vc utiliza hoje no win7
<eloi_carneiro> quais os softwares?
<phelps_> eu utilizo o 7 ultimate
<eloi_carneiro> ok, e quais os softwares do dia-a-dia
<eloi_carneiro> navegador, suite de escritorio, mensagem instantanea
<eloi_carneiro> e o que mais?
<phelps_> eloi naum intendi nada esta tudo estranho aki umas letras estranhas ou outra ligua tem coisas que eu naum consigo compreender vc
<phelps_> navegador chome
<chm0d-780> eloi_carneiro, mas acho melhor tornar-se mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> opa, estou falando em português
<eloi_carneiro> phelps_, o ubuntu é muito bom e fácil de mexer
<phelps_> skype eloi vc esta falando comigo ou com outra pessoa eu estou perdido já gente socorro help-me rsrsrs
<eloi_carneiro> phelps_, estou falando com vc
<Bktt> Chm0d-780 : quais as vantagens?
<phelps_> eu sei quero saber o que tem de diferente no windows e no ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> os programas, porque nem todo programa roda em ambos
<phelps_> o que é both
<eloi_carneiro> phelps_, mas existem vários outros programas que podem ser utilizados no lugar
<chm0d-780> estabilidade Bktt
<phelps_> pois naum estou entendedno amigo desculpe sou noob
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, ai que vc se engana
<chm0d-780> pq eloi_carneiro ?
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, pelo que eu entendi do Rolling release - RR é como se fosse a versão de desenvolvimento da canonical
<eloi_carneiro> tipo o sid pro debian
<eloi_carneiro> e tem hora que quebra
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Bktt> Amigo phelps_, nao esta com algum tradutor para o ingles?
<phelps_> eu naum sei amigo bktt
<phelps_> eu naum sei mexer em nada aki gente eu quero conhecer quero saber o que eu faço mais esta complicado
<Bktt> Vc esta no windows ou linux?
<chm0d-780> eloi_carneiro, receber atualizações periodicas deixa o sistema mais estavel na minha opinião
<eloi_carneiro> phelps_, o interessante é vc usa o ubuntu em modo teste
<phelps_> hum que mais eloi?
<eloi_carneiro> phelps_, é simples é só colocar o cd e reiniciar a maquina
<phelps_> eu ainda estou baixando eu vou formatar pelo pendrive
<eloi_carneiro> se a sua maquina estiver para iniciar primeiramente pelo cd, ele vai abrir o modo de teste ou instalação do ubuntu
<Bktt> Nao formata
<chm0d-780> olha o Arch ai velho
<[Lauro]> a linguagem c# é o mesmo que c?
<[Lauro]> a c# é diferente ne
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, deixa eu acha um reportagem aqui
<[Lauro]> é da microsoft
<phelps_> cd comum pega ? esse que roda musica mp3 ou tem que ser dvd?
<eloi_carneiro> [Lauro], é apenas o nome que é parecido
<Bktt> Pega
<Bktt> Grava no cd e quando for inicar escolhe a opcao de testar sem instalar
<eloi_carneiro> [Lauro], isso mesmo o c# é da MS
<phelps_> tendi bktt
<samurai_black> phelps_: se for o 12.10 não cabe mais num CD é mairo a .iso...
<phelps_> ta mais ai eu faço isso e depois
<eloi_carneiro> [Lauro], a diferença é que o c tem compilador para todas as plataformas, já o C# não roda em tudo tão fácil
<eloi_carneiro> [Lauro], tem o projeto Mono que é justamente isso, dar opção de roda o C# no linux e se não me engano no mac também
<telec> bom dia
<telec> alguem vivo ai ?
<samurai_black> dia
<samurai_black> varios
<telec> :)
<samurai_black> zumbis
<samurai_black> :P
<eloi_carneiro> tá pegando fogo
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<phelps_> mais o que muda no ubuntu que eu possa estranhar a principio?
<telec> pessoal, to precisando de um .... ham ... 'Mixer Stereo'
<telec> no linux
<telec> :/
<samurai_black> phelps_: em relação ao que se tá perguntando?
<telec> ou mais conhecido como loopback
<phelps_> dizem que o ubuntu é muito complicado e diferente do windows 7 então quero saber o que muda gente =/ me ajuda
<telec> não é tão complicado assim
<felquiz> qual seu sistema atual?
<telec> mas é diferente sim
<phelps_> que é diferente eu sei gente só preciso saber o que muda eu começo a perguntar uma coisa ai um me responde daki apouco esse some vem outro e pergunta a mesma coisa =/
<samurai_black> eu acho ele mais facil e vim do windows
<Bktt> Cara, no site do ubuntu tem um link para testar o sistema online, sem precisar fazer nada
<Bktt> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Bktt> La embaixo tem um link escrito try it online
<samurai_black> phelps_: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<chm0d-780> pessoal vou dormir
<samurai_black> phelps_: se quiser tem uma ótima noção de como funciona o UBuntu toma... http://www.youtube.com/user/userubuntu/videos?view=0
<chm0d-780> tenho uma agenda de pacientes enorme
<samurai_black> phelps_: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<chm0d-780> eloi_carneiro, vem bem as vantagens do RR
<chm0d-780> flw
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780,
<eloi_carneiro> estou procurando o linux
<eloi_carneiro> ops
<eloi_carneiro> link
<samurai_black> phelps_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI9m1ZUhZ4Y
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, não estou achando, mas resumindo
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, o RR que a canonical esta querendo propor é mais para facilitar o desenvolvimento, sem precisar de se preocupar com estabilidade
<chm0d-780> ainda aqui eloi_carneiro
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, a pior coisa é vc atualizar o sistema e algo parar por causa de algum pacote que ainda não foi bem testado
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, na release normais de 6 meses vc pode ver, quando sai ainda tem bug vc precisa esperar 1 mês pra ficar redondo
<chm0d-780> ok!
<chm0d-780> sua opinião
<eloi_carneiro> chm0d-780, eu quero que venha a RR mas estou vendo que quando começar a quebrar eu não vou ter paciência e vou mudar para a LTS
<chm0d-780> debatemos isso mais tarde
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<Bktt> Eu ainda uso 12.04 por conta dessa instabilidade
<chm0d-780> fiquem bem
<chm0d-780> um abraço
<eloi_carneiro> vc também
<eloi_carneiro> t+
<eloi_carneiro> Bktt, estou usando a 13.04 mas porque não quebrou nada aqui
<eloi_carneiro> saiu
<eloi_carneiro> :-(
<eloi_carneiro> [Lauro], tem mais alguma coisa que vc queira saber sobre C e C#
<felquiz> Estou com uma duvida, se alguem puder me ajudar... Tenho um computador aqui, que tinha 2 partições uma com windows outra com backup. instalei o ubuntu por cima do windows, e essa outra hd de backup sumiu. sera que ela foi desfeita? obrigado a todos.
<eloi_carneiro> felquiz, pode ser que o ubuntu não montou automatico o seu outro hd
<eloi_carneiro> vai no menu do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> que abre as aplicações
<eloi_carneiro> e digita discos
<eloi_carneiro> e veja se o aplicativo encontra seu outro hd
<felquiz> Não estou no momento neste pc
<felquiz> vou testar na parte da manha.
<eloi_carneiro> correto
<felquiz> instalei o GParted
<felquiz> mas fica Varrendo discos... e não termina nunca =/
<eloi_carneiro> nesse aplicativo ele vai mostrar os dispositivos e ainda por cima da opção de montar ele
<felquiz> ok vou testar Eloi. muito obrigado pela ajuda!
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo
<felquiz> Vai mais uma pergunta... Instalei um Ubuntu hoje e quando pesquisei na Central de programas o Steam apareceu e consegui instalar normalmente. Neste pc que estou agora, não aparece o software, já atualizei apt-get mas.. nda...
<eloi_carneiro> vc foi no menu do ubuntu e digitou steam?
<felquiz> nada
<felquiz> não esta instalado
<eloi_carneiro> oxe
<felquiz> pesquiso, e não aparece
<eloi_carneiro> no terminal, sudo steam
<felquiz> na central de programas
<felquiz> estranho né?
<eloi_carneiro> hummm
<eloi_carneiro> eu instalei pelo site da steam
<felquiz> vou tentar
<eloi_carneiro> que jogo vc ta jogando em linux pela steam?
<eloi_carneiro> derr
<eloi_carneiro> se vc não esta achando
<eloi_carneiro> como que ta jogando
<felquiz> kkk
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs finge que eu não perguntei
<felquiz> testei na outra maquina mas achei que o ubuntu ficou pesado
<felquiz> o jogo não chegou a abrir
<felquiz> cs 1.6 normal
<eloi_carneiro> então
<felquiz> e a maquina roda tranquilho no win =/
<eloi_carneiro> as novas atualizações estão vindo pra isso
<eloi_carneiro> mas eu consegui um desempenho melhor
<eloi_carneiro> fazendo umas alterações
<eloi_carneiro> no compiz
<eloi_carneiro> e no opengl
<felquiz> hum...
<eloi_carneiro> na verdade configurações de comportamento
<felquiz> qual voce ja testou?
<eloi_carneiro> TF2 e CS source
<felquiz> massa
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu acha o link aqui pra vc
<eloi_carneiro> um minuto
<felquiz> tem alguma coisa que se instala no ubuntu referente a placa de video?
<felquiz> tenho uma gts 250 gforce
<eloi_carneiro> http://bemvindoaolinux.blogspot.com.br/2012/10/como-melhorar-performance-de-jogos-no.html
<eloi_carneiro> aqui
<eloi_carneiro> e qual versão do ubuntu vc estava usando?
<felquiz> ultima, acho que 10.14 ?! fiz o download essa semana
<eloi_carneiro> a ultima é 12.10 e estão desenvolvendo a 13.04
<felquiz> isso
<felquiz> poutz
<felquiz> agora eu viajei
<eloi_carneiro> na 13.04 eu senti que ficou melhor
<felquiz> tenho uma pequena empresa de criação, desenhos, animes etc...
<eloi_carneiro> deve ser porque tem os novos driver da ati e nvidia além do kernel 3.8
<eloi_carneiro> bacana
<felquiz> estou estudando os softwares opensource para criacao grafica
<felquiz> de fato é só um criar habitos diferentes
<eloi_carneiro> vc trabalha com blender?
<felquiz> nop, 3d estudio max
<felquiz> mas...... pretendo migrar tb
<eloi_carneiro> eu sou de Umuarama-Pr
<eloi_carneiro> e tenho um conhecido aqui que esta fazendo um jogo
<felquiz> a ideia, é tentar estudar o maximo e migrar 100% a empresa
<felquiz> ai sim! java?!
<eloi_carneiro> e já recebeu proposta de um pessoal de são paulo pra comprar o jogo
<felquiz> que massa!
<eloi_carneiro> 3d studio max
<felquiz> parabens ao hermano ai!
<eloi_carneiro> felquiz, no site da blender tem material ensinando a usar
<eloi_carneiro> é pago, mas eles mostram como que foi feito determinado trabalho
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.blender3d.org/e-shop/default_dvds.php
<felquiz> achei um lugar
<felquiz> BEMMM bacana tb, gratuito
<eloi_carneiro> qual o endereço?
<felquiz> http://www.blenderguru.com/
<felquiz> hoje recortei todas as fotos de trabalhos utilizando o gimp, e vou te falar... nao quero mais voltar a ser clandestino sendo que temos qualidade do open source!
<felquiz> fiz o download do setam_latest.deb do site da steam
<felquiz> instalei com #sudo dpkg -i steam_latest.deb
<felquiz> e deu o seguinte erro:
<felquiz> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<felquiz>  steam-launcher
<felquiz> go google
<felquiz> nda =/
<felquiz> kkk
<eloi_carneiro> felquiz, aproveite ao máximo o software livre, mas não deixei o trabalho travar por não mexer em photoshop ou algum outro software
<eloi_carneiro> felquiz, quanto ao blenderguru, ótimo conteúdo
<eloi_carneiro> quanto ao erro
<eloi_carneiro> dá apenas 2 clicks no pacote e deixa o ubuntu fazer o trabalho ;-)
<eloi_carneiro> quando precisar do root ele pede
<eloi_carneiro> eu vou indo nessa t+
<felquiz> nao abre nda quando dou 2 clics
<felquiz> acho q agora vai
<sistematico> Dá um apt-get install -f depois que instalar a steam.
<sistematico> Vai pelo terminal e digita: steam steam://open/friends
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Ele deve abrir.
<sistematico> Ixi o cara saiu.
<sistematico> O ZNC num mostras os quits :-
<gery> bom dia ,meu ubuntu 12.10 fica pedindo senha pra todo aplicativo q eu instale
<gery> primeira vez que instalo no meu pc, mas não entendo pq o audio não funciona, e quando tento baixar aplicativos ele pede senha pra autenticar
<omelete> gery,  instalação de aplicativos é tarefa de administração (root), por isso pede senha, usuario normal ñ pode instalar aplicativos
<gery> até pra atualizar, os software ele pede senha
<gery>  e o danado é q eu não coloquei senha nenhuma na parte da instalação
<gery> como retiro isso
<nandonet> Eu sou novo no Ubuntu e gostaria sabe se tem conversor de video
<nandonet> ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<ricklinux> to tentando instalar ubuntu 12.10 junto com windows 8(dual boot,) só que na parte da instalação: "tipo de instalação" não aparece nada. nehuma particao ou possibilidade de instalacao alguem ja passou por isso?
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, eu li a linux magazine
<eloi_carneiro> que tinha um dica sobre dual boot com o win8
<eloi_carneiro> estou procurando o artigo aqui
<ricklinux> valeu
<lobopc_> http://vitorlobo.blogspot.com.br/
<MarceloVaz> bom dia pessoal, estou enfrentando um problema chato com o OSX acessando samba por SMB
<MarceloVaz> alguem que tenha um ambiente com osx como clientes, poderia me dar uma luz ?
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, me passa um e-mail
<eloi_carneiro> para eu te enviar um material
<ricklinux> rickker.marques@htmail.com
<ricklinux> rickker.marques@hotmail.com
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, e ai, ficou mais claro
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<ricklinux> vou ver e te falo. eloi_carneiro, mas desde já obrigado!
<Julinux> Qual a diferença entre cd ./ e cd ../ ?
<eloi_carneiro> Julinux, . e ..
<eloi_carneiro> são referencias simbólicas em um diretório
<eloi_carneiro> . é uma referencia do interior do diretorio
<eloi_carneiro> exemplo
<eloi_carneiro> quero copiar um arquivo para dentro da pasta /opt
<eloi_carneiro> cp teste.txt /opt/.
<eloi_carneiro> ta vendo o ponto do final
<eloi_carneiro> o comando esta fazendo uma copia do teste.txt para dentro da pasta opt
<eloi_carneiro> já o ..
<eloi_carneiro> .. é um endereço simbólico para o nível superior de um diretorio
<eloi_carneiro> exemplo
<eloi_carneiro> vamos dizer que vc esta no terminal
<eloi_carneiro> digita
<eloi_carneiro> pwd
<eloi_carneiro> e aparece pra vc a seguinte mensagem
<eloi_carneiro> /home/Julinux
<eloi_carneiro> e vc digita cd ..
<eloi_carneiro> cd vai para dentro da pasta /home
<eloi_carneiro> que é o diretorio PAI do diretorio Julinux
<eloi_carneiro> deu pra entender?
<Julinux> então no caso o . é pra mostrar pro sistema que eu quero naquele diretório certo?
<eloi_carneiro> isso
<tiagoscd> ZandreBran: done :)
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<Julinux> então no caso o cp ubuntu.txt /opt/.  é a mesma coisa que cp ubuntu.txt /opt ?
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, tarde? soh se for p/ ti:))
<ZandreBran> tiagoscd: thanks.
<Pirata_da_Rede> andretyn: eu já almoçei pra mim é tarde
<Pirata_da_Rede> :)
<eloi_carneiro> Julinux, sim, mas dependendo do caso
<eloi_carneiro> Julinux, coloca o .
<andretyn> Pirata_da_Rede, kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<Julinux> certo eloi_carneiro , obrigado
<lobopc_> af
<lobopc_> tiagoscd, radicalismo n leva a nada
<lobopc_> -.-"
<lobopc_> se bem q entrei aqui sem querer
<lobopc_> rs
<tiagoscd> lobopc_: falta de respeito não leva a nada, isso sim
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<ricklinux> eloi_carneiro eu te enviei um email..
<tiagoscd> lobopc_: e favor não evadir o ban
<gustavo_> bom dia! estou com dificuldade em instalar uma impressora via o s.o. (o que uso é o xunbuntu) não achei ngm on line e então gostaria de saber da informações dos caros colegas se podem ajudar eu configurar a minha máquina por aqui neste canal
<MarceloVaz> bom dia pessoal, estou enfrentando um problema chato com o OSX acessando samba por SMB
<MarceloVaz> alguem que tenha um ambiente com osx como clientes, poderia me dar uma luz ?
<ricklinux> eloi ver se fui claro no emai..
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, eu vi os prints
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, e respondi
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, como tinha dito no e-mail, o note da minha namorada eu tive que mudar uma opção na setup da bios para mudar o modo de compatibilidade do hd sata
<eloi_carneiro> no windows funcionava apenas no modo ide
<ricklinux> te reposn]di agora
<eloi_carneiro> e o linux apenas no outro
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, não significa que esse seja o seu problema, estou apenas tentando ajudar eliminando as possibilidades
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, acabei de ler o e-mail, reinicia o note, abre a tela de setup
<eloi_carneiro> e veja se tem a opção de configuração do modo de compatibilidade do hd sata
<eloi_carneiro> ricklinux, achou alguma coisa?
<ricklinux> Claro, temos que eliminiar as possibilidades
 * andretyn com sono:0
<danilo> boa tarde pessoal
<danilo> alguém tem o ppa do qt 5
<danilo> ?
<tiagoscd> danilo: seria este? ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<samurai_black> já se foi
<samurai_black> =/
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: boa tarde.
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: foi não, voltou já
<tiagoscd> boa tarde
<samurai_black> opa, então tá valendo. :)
<rogerio> boa tarde
<rogerio> alguem pode me ajudar
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, diz
<rogerio> baixei uma iso do ubuntu 12,10 ela nao cabe em cd mesmo
<samurai_black1> rogerio: Boa tarde. Como lhe tinha dito ontem, do 12.10 pra cima não cabe mais em 700 Megas....
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, curiosidade: qual é o nome do arquivo?
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, coloque em pendrive ou cartão de memória
<samurai_black1> rogerio: só do 12.04 pra baixo que cabe, usa um live pen driver.
<samurai_black1> rogerio: ou queima um DVD
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, com programas como o criador de discos do live cd
<AlexandreMBM> rogerio, ou o unetbootin
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, vejo que tem algumas iso 12.10 que cabem em cd
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, algumas
<samurai_black1> um, não sabia...
<AlexandreMBM> alguém tem documentação de como funciona wubi?
<rogerio> ok obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, ao menos num CD de 700 MB
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<samurai_black1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<samurai_black1> aqui só mostra mais que 700 MB
<samurai_black1> rogerio: então tenta ai pra ve no que da
<samurai_black1> quem sabe... ;P
<samurai_black1> tiagoscd: acorda ai man... Rsrsrs
<samurai_black1> AlexandreMBM: serve... http://www.profissionaisti.com.br/2009/02/instalando-ubuntu-via-windows-com-wubi/
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, não é nessa parte prática que estou interessado
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, parece intuitivo
<samurai_black1> sim, ,já usei, bem simples
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, eu gostaria de saber mais como o wubi se implanta
<samurai_black1> um, ai seria pergunta pra alguem do conhecimento do tiagoscd
<samurai_black1> não sei aonde achar tal info
<samurai_black1> se souber algo lhe passo
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, se usa virtualização, como usa, e como configurar o boot de dentro do windows
<AlexandreMBM> samurai_black1, ok, valeu! obrigado pela atenção. demorou mas você me respondeu (ou ao menos tentou)
<samurai_black1> AlexandreMBM: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que entendi. A máquina boota da lata, mas não iniciando uma partição comum, e sim iniciando uma parte que na realidade está dentro de um arquivo de imagem de disco.
<AlexandreMBM> A leitura desse grande arquivo em NTFS por certo deve se tornar fonte de problemas. Talvez isso tenha a ver com o relato de alguém aqui do canal, que disse-me que, após ter instalado o Ubuntu, o C:\ ficou carecendo de correções (scandisk) com muita frequência.
<RodrigoPvai> ae pessoas
<odra> Oi
<samurai_black> ?
<odra> samurai_black: Nihao.
<odra> Chamei um tecnico da vivo, ele conseguiu concertar minha internet e agora e subiu de 2mbps para 8 :D
<odra> Qndo ele veio aqui eu iniciei o ubuntu e ele perguntou "Que versão do windows eh esse?"
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> odra: triste
 * samurai_black isso por que ele é da "vivo", imagina se fosse da "morte"... =/
<odra> Mas ele deu jeito na internet então ta perdoado :)
<bergginu> odra: geralmente essas configurações de dispositivos de redes (como roteadores) são feitas via web, o que é bom
<samurai_black> semana passada aconteceu algo semelhante aqui, deu pau na net e o tecnico veio mexer, quando viu o Ubuntu perguntou: "Esse teu windows é o 8 né?" :s
<eloi_carneiro> odra:  uma vez eu escutei um técnico da gvt falando que usava windows (e apenas o XP) porque precisava de agilidade
<eloi_carneiro> dai eu perguntei o que ele usava no xp que era mais agil
<eloi_carneiro> trocar ip e mandar o comando ping é o que ele mais fazia
<eloi_carneiro> bravo
<odra> ...............
<odra> Situação ein.
<bergginu> certa vez falei que usava linux p um colega e ele ficou me zoando, xingando geral. uns dias depois eu tava iniciando o Ubuntu e ele: cara, que pack massa. eu falei que era padrão e ele: e é Mac é?
<odra> bergginu: Acabou que o cara teve que ir lah na central para concertar. Depois de duas ligações e 3 horas.
<odra> E qndo voltou falou que o contador de velocidade de lá era "ladrão" xD
<bergginu> odra: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> eloi_carneiro: pior quando a net da pau e eles lhe enchem de de mimi a se diz qu não usa o windows e sim GNU/Linux e eles dizem: "Aaaaaaaaaaaa, então  é por isso... =/"
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: acabou de tomar o café e nem me chamou mano... ;P
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black:  uma vez a minha conexão estava meio lerda, mas dava pra fazer tudo porém o mtu estava baixo, e o xbox não conectava na live
<eloi_carneiro> liguei na gvt
<eloi_carneiro> e eles falaram que não davam suporte a xbox
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<samurai_black> AUHSUAHSAUHS ;P
<samurai_black> lixo total... ;P
<eloi_carneiro> depois de 1 semana
<eloi_carneiro> a internet parou de vez
<MarceloVaz> boa tarde pessoal
<bergginu> escrevi umas linhas sobre o global jam brazil, depois deem uma olhadinha: http://www.bergginu.net/blog/2013/3/contribuindo-para-ubuntu/
<eloi_carneiro> dai o tecnico veio resolveu e o mtu voltou ao normal
<samurai_black> Tarde.
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai com bastante experiência em samba, e uma boa noção em OSX
<MarceloVaz> para me ajudar a desvendar um mistério ?
<samurai_black> bergginu: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ajude-processo-traducao-ubuntu.html      http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/fazer-para-contribuir-com-ubuntu.html :)
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<odra> MarceloVaz: Eu nem danço :/
<MarceloVaz> odra nem o lek lek lek ?
<bergginu> samurai_black: já tô participando :D
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: nem um nem outro, mas fale dos seus problemas :)
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: e vemos o que podemos fazer
<MarceloVaz> vou resumir
<MarceloVaz> servidor samba4 , estações OSX snow leopard 10.6 pra cima
<MarceloVaz> acesso o compartilhamento normalmente usando as credenciais. consigo criar pastas, renomear, deletar pastas e arquivos, mover arquivos ou pastas.
<bergginu> ok, MarceloVaz
<bergginu> e o que falata?
<MarceloVaz> mas quando tento copiar algo do OSX pro compartilhamento, dá um erro dizendo que não tenho permissão para acesso a "algum dos itens"
<MarceloVaz> detalhe, se n clico na mensagem de erro, consigo abrir o arquivo normalmente
<MarceloVaz> após clicar em ok, o arquivo some do compartilhamento
<bergginu> vc já olhou as permições de escrita na pasta?
<MarceloVaz> esta tdo correto nesta parte bergginu
<bergginu> hummmm
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: bem, está dando erro
<MarceloVaz> se copio pelo terminal do osx
<MarceloVaz> a copia é normal
<bergginu> de outra plataforma vc consegue copiar?
<bergginu> hummm terminal
<MarceloVaz> sim, windows, linux.. tdo normal
<odra> Talvez eu devesse traduzir algo :C
<MarceloVaz> o galho é só com o osx
<bergginu> já viu se tem algum bug relacionado ao navegador de arquivos?
<MarceloVaz> existem diversos relatos sobre bugs com o protocolo smb
<bergginu> ou mesmo em relação a nomeclatura dos arquivos?
<MarceloVaz> mas se contradizem
<MarceloVaz> tipo
<odra> Eu jah
<MarceloVaz> varias pessoas dizem q ao atualizar o osx para versao 1.6.3, começou este problema
<MarceloVaz> detalhe
<bergginu> pra mim que não entendo muito de osx, qual o nome do navegador de arquivos padrão do osx?
<MarceloVaz> tenho um mac desatualizado, versão 1.6.8 , e esta funcionando 100%
<MarceloVaz> o meu problema á da 10.7.5 pra cima
<MarceloVaz> bergginu é o finder
<MarceloVaz> eu tbem nao entendo
<bergginu> pq se vc consegue via terminal o problema está na interação entre eles
<bergginu> o navegador de arquivos e o smb
<MarceloVaz> comecei a usar na sexta feira
<MarceloVaz> quando começou o meu problema]
<MarceloVaz> :D
<bergginu> kkkkkkkkkkk
<bergginu> certo, vou ver aqui
<MarceloVaz> eu deduzo
<MarceloVaz> q o problema seja com os arquivos extras q o finder cria
<MarceloVaz> para indexar
<MarceloVaz> ou com as permissoes xattr
<MarceloVaz> q o mac trabalha
<MarceloVaz> montei o volume com suporte a ele, na teoria deveria funcionar
<bergginu> hummm
<MarceloVaz> se movo uma pasta do osx pro share
<MarceloVaz> a pasta vai
<bergginu> vc pode tentar outras soluções de compartilhamento de arquivos
<bergginu> mas acho que encontrei algo aqui
<MarceloVaz> o parque é muito misto
<MarceloVaz> tem q ser smb mesmo
<MarceloVaz> :|
<bergginu> http://forums.adobe.com/message/4370886 alguém com o mesmo problema
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: acho que achei a solução aqui: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20100405023255445
<MarceloVaz> ja testei isto
<MarceloVaz> no meu caso nao funcionou
<MarceloVaz> acredito que só sirva para o samba 2x ou 3x
<bergginu> reiniciou o servidor?
<N0C> com o unity sendo desenvolvido em Qt, voces acham que a gente pode ver mudanças nos aplicativos padrões, como por exemplo o brasero sendo substituído pelo k3b? Etc...
<MarceloVaz> entre testes e mais testes
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> bergginu fter installing the OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.3 update
<MarceloVaz> na mesma rede
<MarceloVaz> tenho um 10.6.8
<MarceloVaz> funcionando 100%
<bergginu> N0C: acho que é sedo. isso seria resultado de uma mudança de GTK para QT
<bergginu> hummmm
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: vou testar umas coisas aqui
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: mais tarde entro em contato. vc usa sempre o mesmo nick?
<MarceloVaz> bergginu yes
<MarceloVaz> se tiver algum amigo q conheça samba a fundo
<MarceloVaz> e puder indicar pra ajudar
<MarceloVaz> agradeço
<MarceloVaz> da apple nao espero solução pro problema
<MarceloVaz> vou ter q encontrar uma maneira de contornar
<MarceloVaz> :|
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: ok. ok. vou fazer jantar e volto mais tarde!
<chm0d-780> bergginu, arranja mulher kra :D
<bergginu> MarceloVaz: o jeito é tentar fazer aquela mesma coisa, mas com de acordo com as configurações do smb mais recente
<bergginu> chm0d-780: já sou casado, mas ela está vendo novela. quando eu disse "fazer o jantar" quis dizer: "aperriar ela, pra fazer" D
<bergginu> :D
<chm0d-780> rsrsrs ok....
<chm0d-780> vai lah enttão
<bergginu> chm0d-780: uma dessas só no irc mesmo :D
<chm0d-780> ;D
<samurai_black> MarceloVaz: o Aprigio Simões manja bem disso man, de um pulinho no site dele lá pra ver se não se arruma por lá, quem sabe...
<rcbdesigner> ziriguidum ziriguidum.... me gusta mulata que bailaaaa
<rcbdesigner> ziriguidum ziriguidum....
<rcbdesigner> vamo lá meu povo.. mãozinha o/"
<rcbdesigner> o certo seria yiri yiri boum
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok5mk8pTq6o
<rcbdesigner> testei o Elementay OS Beta tiagoscd ... ta respondendo rápido =)
<rcbdesigner> pena que não consegui conectar na internet em modo experimental =/
<Julinux> Boa noite meus amigos ubunteiros
<Luciano> boa noite galera!
<Luciano> alguem sabe me informar como traçar uma rota no ubuntu 12.10
<Luciano> ?
<rcbdesigner> uma rota?
<rcbdesigner> Julinux,  você é o julian do ubuntu sc?
<Julinux> kkkk', não
<Alexandre_BR> tenho uma dúvida
<Julinux> route add
<Alexandre_BR> eu instalei um programa com make install
<Alexandre_BR> como desinstalo?!
<rcbdesigner> Julinux,  blz
<rcbdesigner> Alexandre_BR, foi no ubuntu?
<Alexandre_BR> sim
<rcbdesigner> não tinha o programa na central de programas?
<Alexandre_BR> é uma dedicada
<Alexandre_BR> to via terminal, ssh
<rcbdesigner> to por fora
<Alexandre_BR> ahh
<Alexandre_BR> eu fiz make uninstall
<Alexandre_BR> funcionou!
<rcbdesigner> \o/
<rcbdesigner> gÊnio
<Alexandre_BR> é que em todos os sites
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> hum
<Alexandre_BR> ensinam a fazer make install
<Alexandre_BR> mas não ensinam a desinstalar
<rcbdesigner> você tava testando no caso?
<Alexandre_BR> eu pensava que não existia make uninstall
<Alexandre_BR> hehe
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<Alexandre_BR> nao, eu me arrependi de instalar o programa
<Alexandre_BR> queria deletar completamente
<Alexandre_BR> se eu remove-se com rm -rf
<Alexandre_BR> ia continuar no sistema
<rcbdesigner> pode usar o synapitc tb
<rcbdesigner> o synapitc não faz a limpa?
<Alexandre_BR> sei la
<Alexandre_BR> eu sou novato
<Alexandre_BR> hehe
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<Alexandre_BR> testei agora o make uninstall
<Alexandre_BR> funcionou
<rcbdesigner> o synaptic é que nem a central de programas
<rcbdesigner> é um programa que você baixa... mas lá geralmente tem mais coisa que a central se não estou enganado
<rcbdesigner> Alexandre_BR, você ta testando o ubuntu por virtualbox?
<rcbdesigner> ou fez dualboot... instalou na cara a tapa...?
<Alexandre_BR> nao
<Alexandre_BR> eu tenho um servidor dedicado
<Alexandre_BR> nao instalei nada
<Alexandre_BR> ele ja veio com o ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> aaah taa
<rcbdesigner> =)
<Alexandre_BR> ainda continua aparecendo ele nos pacotes
<Alexandre_BR> aptitude search sox
<rcbdesigner> você sabia que de cada 10 supercomputadores.. 9 utilizam linux?
<Alexandre_BR> eu faço aptitude remove sox
<Alexandre_BR> mas nao remove
<Alexandre_BR> nao sabia
 * rcbdesigner repetindo palavras do professor do cursinho =P
<Alexandre_BR> mas poderia ser mais pratico hehe
<rcbdesigner> hahaha
<rcbdesigner> e é
<Alexandre_BR> é complicado pra quem nao é da area, como eu
<rcbdesigner> no caso você só pode acessar as coisas pelo terminal?
<Alexandre_BR> isso
<rcbdesigner> putz
<rcbdesigner> vai virar O cara
<rcbdesigner> tipo.. você pode fazer as perguntas aqui detalhadas e esperar uma resposta... pode demorar segundos.. minutos.. talvez + de uma hora
<Alexandre_BR> certo
<Alexandre_BR> aptitude search sox
<Alexandre_BR> p   sox                                                            - Canivete suíço do processamento de som
<Alexandre_BR> eu faço aptitude remove sox
<Alexandre_BR> mas nao remove
<rcbdesigner> se demorar muito você pode tentar perguntar ao hggdh que sabe mto... mas vai depender da disponibilidade dele e de qualquer um na verdade
<rcbdesigner> eu sou designer gráfico... saco quase nada de terminal
<rcbdesigner> meu lance é imagem =)
<rluiz> Pessoal
<rluiz> Boanoite
<rluiz> Como crio um tópico?
<omelete> somente op's podem criar
<rluiz> oq é um op
<rluiz> desculpe, sou novo em irc
<omelete> operadores
<rluiz> mas faço parte do ubuntu-br-sp, e quero disponibilizar o canal
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<rluiz> como posso saber qm é o operador do canal ubuntu-br-sp, omelete?
<rluiz> pq só tem eu lá
<rcbdesigner> rluiz, espera um pouco que alguém pode lhe responder
<rluiz> ok rcbdesigner
<paladinn> rluiz, #freenode
<paladinn> lá é canal de suporte da rede, aqui é canal de suporte do ubuntu
<gustavo> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar uma impressora laserjet da hp
<gustavo> já funfei em vários tópicos do vol e não tive êxito
<paladinn> tem driver do fabricante pro ubuntu ?
<gustavo> não
<rluiz> entendi paladinn... dscp... como disse sou novo em irc
<Danniel-Lara> gustavo:  tu instalou pelo cups ?
<paladinn> não é porque é novo que não tem que ler
<rcbdesigner> eu acho que bati um pouco de cabeça para instalar a minha epson wi-fi gustavo .... a sua tb é wi-fi?
<Alexandre_BR> papo estranho meu
<Alexandre_BR> o cara entra aqui pra perguntar de omelete
<rcbdesigner> fiz esse tutorial para minha impressora.. talvez sirva para mais alguém ai que esteja com esse problema do gustavo
<rcbdesigner> Instalando sem-fio no linux ubuntu 12.04
<rcbdesigner> Impressão > adicionar > Impressora de rede (deixar impressora ligada já configurada com senha do wi-fi sem estar com cabo USB) > EPSON-Epson-Stylus-TX430 > ao lado em conexões escolha “impressora de rede LPD via DNS-SD” > irá procurar o driver (selecione o recomendado) coloque ativar e avançar... depois de instalada peça para imprimir um teste
<rcbdesigner> http://imageshack.us/a/img11/2959/tutorialtx430w.png
<rcbdesigner> omelete, é o nick de um dos usuarios do canal Alexandre_BR ..... rs
<Alexandre_BR> rapaz
<Alexandre_BR> to aprendendo mais no dedicado que no cursinho
<Alexandre_BR> kkk
<omelete> dedicado?
<omelete> curso de q?
<paladinn> Alexandre_BR, cara estranho com gente esquisita rs
<rluiz> ndre_BR 19:49:19
<rluiz> rluiz vc gosta de omlete cru ou bem passado?
<rluiz> que isso em lulu
<rluiz> Papelão hein Alexandre_BR
<rluiz> responda vc a sua pergunta aqui para os seus amigos
<Alexandre_BR> omelete ha muito tempo fiz um cursinho de linux
<Alexandre_BR> mas to aprendendo muito mais no dedicado linux
<omelete> como assim dedicado?
<Alexandre_BR> comprei um servidor dedicado
<Alexandre_BR> veio com linux
<omelete> entendi
<Fisico> j #math-br
<Alexandre_BR> rluiz ue vc que entra ai atrás de omelete
<rluiz> rarararara Alexandre_BR
<RodrigoElias> Prezados, entrei nesse chat por curiosidade, sempre quis instalar alguma versão do linux em minhas máquinas,mas nunca o fiz por medo de não saber usar. Uma vez instalei o Ubuntu, mas não sabia o que fazer...
<RodrigoElias> Como aprender melhor sobre o software?
<rcbdesigner> youtube
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias, você está nesse canal através do windows?
<RodrigoElias> SIM.
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias,  qual a memoria RAm do seu pc?
<RodrigoElias> acho que 3gb
<rcbdesigner> 2Gb.. 4Gb.. ?
<RodrigoElias> é um note
<Luciano> Boa noite pessoal
<rcbdesigner> que seja..
<RodrigoElias> 4 gb
<RodrigoElias> acabei de confirmar
<rcbdesigner> blz... já ouviu falar do virtualbox?
<RodrigoElias> não
<RodrigoElias> oq ue é?
<rcbdesigner> hum..
<RodrigoElias> não sei nada de linux
<rcbdesigner> é um programa que você pode testar outros sistemas operacionais como windows 7... ubuntu... etc
<RodrigoElias> ah, ja ouvi falar pelo bauixaki.com.br
<RodrigoElias> baixaki.com.br
<RodrigoElias> li uma vez a respeito
<rcbdesigner> isso... mas recomendo baixar sempre pelo site do fabricante
<RodrigoElias> blz. Tipo, depois que instalei o Ubuntu, nem sabia usar
<rcbdesigner> https://www.virtualbox.org/
<RodrigoElias> vou baixar aqui
<Luciano> Alexandre_BR: opa
<rcbdesigner> poise... minha avó aprendeu rápido pq já veio instalado no pc dela =D
<RodrigoElias> virtualbox 4.2.8
<gustavo> alguém saberá informar como que faz para tirar a barra do lançador da lateral e colocar ela na parte inferior?
<rcbdesigner> se minha avó aprendeu até você aprende.. o lance é o costume
<RodrigoElias> Tá de sacanagem.... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigoElias> ok.
<rcbdesigner> to não =P
<rcbdesigner> pois bem.. instala ai
<RodrigoElias> gostaria de uma versão leve, que aproveite o máximo de meu hardware... uso apenas ver vídeos no YT,  para navegação, office e baixar musicas...
<rcbdesigner> xo achar um vídeo tutorial de como configurar para virtualizar o ubuntu
<RodrigoElias> vou começar a instalar aqui
<RodrigoElias> instalando
<Luciano> RodrigoElias: Está instalando pelo virtual box?
<RodrigoElias> estou instalando  virtualbox
<rcbdesigner> ele está instalando o virtualbox
<RodrigoElias> instalado.
<Luciano> Não gostei de rodar o ubuntu pelo virtual box não, só estou usando provisioriamente até acostumar e largar o windows de vez
<Luciano> provisoriamente
<RodrigoElias> ok
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias,  tem dificuldade em ver um video em ingles?
<RodrigoElias> não
<rcbdesigner> blz
<rcbdesigner> Luciano, eu instalei em dual-boot
<rcbdesigner> por necessidade
<RodrigoElias> deixar o windows... isso é bom...
<Luciano> rcbdesigner: Eu tenho necessidade tbm de aprender o linux, mas não instalei em dual pq eu acho desperdício de HD ter 2 sistemas. E pq fiquei com medo de que o linux avacalhe minhas partições de testes da DELL, caso eu arrependa de usar o linux depois
<RodrigoElias> eu tb penso assim
<rcbdesigner> Luciano, saquei
<rcbdesigner> ve esse daqui
<rcbdesigner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=butkhTP2o-c
<RodrigoElias> ok. vou ver
<rcbdesigner> você tem qt de espaço no HD RodrigoElias ?
<Alexandre_BR> no linux
<rcbdesigner> espaço livre*
<Alexandre_BR> programas são chamados pacotes?
<RodrigoElias> bastante
<RodrigoElias> uns 300gb
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias, blz
<rcbdesigner> Alexandre_BR, não sei responder ... mas acho que pacote seria o arquivo para instalação... e programa seria a pós instalado.. posso estar falando besteira
<rcbdesigner> no caso de sistema operacional sei que em se tratando de linux são chamados de distribuições
<rcbdesigner> por isso o povo usa o nome "distro" toda hora
<Alexandre_BR> ok
<rcbdesigner> qual a distro que ta usando? "to usando Elementary OS"... "to usando Ubuntu 12.04" etc
<RodrigoElias> rcb, meu maior medo é o intercambio de arquivos.
<RodrigoElias> posso ter linux instalado em casa e abrir arquivos no windows do trabalho?
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias,  to ligado... eu acesso os arquivos do windows com facilidade a partir do linux
<RodrigoElias> tipo... posso abrir arquivos em qualquer tipo de SO?
<RodrigoElias> ok.. entendo.
<RodrigoElias> e vice versa tb?
<rcbdesigner> teoricamente sim RodrigoElias ... o windows que é mais chato nesse lance
<rcbdesigner> eu sugiro até a depender do tipo de arquivo você usar o dropbox
<MarceloVaz> * Starting Samba 4 daemon samba                                                                                                                                        Unknown parameter encountered: "writable"
<rcbdesigner> que é um HD virtual.. você pode entrar a partir de qualquer computador que esteja conectado a internet... é tipo um email... mas voltado para guardar arquivos
<MarceloVaz> alguem sabe dizer se mudou os parametros ?
<MarceloVaz> nada do que insiro funciona :D
<rcbdesigner> paladinn, sabe isso ai?
<rcbdesigner> voltando a sua pergunta RodrigoElias ... os programas do linux geralmente abrem os arquivos do windows.. mas não acontece mto ao contrário...
<rcbdesigner> ai teria que ver a extensão do arquivo
<RodrigoElias> ok. uso muito .doc e xls
<RodrigoElias> word e excel
<rcbdesigner> tipo... o pacote Office do windows.. o equivalente é o libreoffice
<hggdh> no windows talvez seja possivel abrir-se arquivos *IX se CygWin for instalado. YMMV
<rcbdesigner> pronto... ta salvo... pode acontecer algumas besteiras qd for abrir nos programas do linux... mas nada que não poss ser resolvido
<rcbdesigner> *IX? hggdh
<rcbdesigner> o que seria ?
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: UN*IX -- AIX, HP/UX, Solaris, Linux, etc
<rcbdesigner> ah blz
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias, você pode instalar o Libreoffice no windows tb
<RodrigoElias_> Beleza.
<rcbdesigner> http://www.libreoffice.org/download
<RodrigoElias_> entendi sobre o virtualbox
<rcbdesigner> vem em pt-br (portugues brasil)
<RodrigoElias_> vou baixar o ubuntu.
<rcbdesigner> blz
<RodrigoElias_> Uma duvida. a cada 6 meses sai uma atualização do SO. ele atualza sozinho?
<RodrigoElias_> Tipo, faz upgrade automático ou me permite deixá-lo atualizar?
<RodrigoElias_> Ta fora do ar
<RodrigoElias_> Não esta deixando baixar o ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> você que faz
<rcbdesigner> pode habilitar para aparecer a opção
<rcbdesigner> ou faz via código
<rcbdesigner> RodrigoElias_, eu aconselho baixar a versão LTS do ubuntu... LTS seria uma versão estável com suporte de pelo menos 4 anos... seria tipo como as versões do windows
<RodrigoElias_> tem no site oficial?
<rcbdesigner> tem.. xo procurar
<rcbdesigner> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<RodrigoElias_> estou baixando aqui http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<rcbdesigner> ai tem mais acima a versão 12.10.. e abaixo a 12.04
<RodrigoElias_> versão 64 bits
<rcbdesigner> as versões terminadas em .04 atualmente no ubuntu são as chamadas LTS
<RodrigoElias_> ok
<rcbdesigner> se quiser baixar o 12.10 não tem problema
<RodrigoElias_> vou bok
<RodrigoElias_> ok
<rcbdesigner> agora vou dar uma saida.. você acha mtas respostas no proprio site
<rcbdesigner> ou youtube
<rcbdesigner> flw
<RodrigoElias_> valeu man
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-08
<Luciano> Meu ubuntu não está digitando "_", nem "@". Alguém sabe pq? Estou executando pelo virtual box. E está como abnt2
<felquiz> Boa noite pessoal, tranquilidade?
<felquiz> Estou com 2 maquinas em casa, uma BOA outra meia boca.. queria fazer um server de linux nela, as duas já estao com o ubuntu.. alguem pode me dar umas dicas?
<felquiz> por exemplo, nao sei que tipo de servidor poderia fazer, tenho uma empresa de web, queria fazer um servidor ftp, web etc.. mas tenho speedy aqui em casa e pelo que sei ip dinamico nao consigo um host fixo só interno né? obrigado a todos
<kernel> pode fazer um http
<kernel> com o apache
<kernel> pode cadastrar no no-ip tambem
<kernel> só nao pode é reiniciar o roteador
<kernel> hehe
<sled> alguem sabe como resolver as letras no ubuntu fica algumas apagadas ou cheia de falhas em branco
<felquiz> sled
<felquiz> eu tive esse problema em uma maquina aqui, depois de ter instalado
<sled> felquiz, diga
<felquiz> o ubuntu
<felquiz> depois de ter dado o apt-get upade e upgrade
<felquiz> reiniciei o sistema voltou ao normal
<sled> as vezes inicio nao tem esse erro,as vezes eu as letras ficam borradas
<felquiz> obrigado kernel! vou tentar fazer, vc acha que o ubuntu server resolve? ou tem alguma indicacao
<felquiz> hum... sera que pode ser incontabilidade com placa de video?
<kernel> felquiz, ele é feito para server
<kernel> deve ter um desempenho proprio para server
<kernel> mais o ubuntu normal roda tambem
<pcopaulorjbr> o que é o modo +i?
<kernel> +i = invisible
<pcopaulorjbr> mandaram eu fazer isso porquê?
<carlosrui> boa noite ! pessoal
<felquiz> kernel, entao, achei que ficou meio pesado o ubuntu na maquina, vou tentar colocar o server pra ver se fica melhor
<felquiz> boa noite carlos
<carlosrui> ok
<carlosrui> estamos ai...kkkk
<carlosrui> cade todo mumdo ?
<sistematico> O server não tem X.
<sistematico> Instala o CrunchBang.
<felquiz> X. ?! oq seria?
<felquiz> CrunchBang... vou pesquisar aqui
<sistematico> felquiz, X é o modo gráfico, no caso do Ubuntu acho que é o Unity.
<felquiz> o server do ubuntu entao
<felquiz> ahh entendi
<felquiz> Estou dando uma olhada no CrunchBang Linux Waldorf
<felquiz> oque teria de bom para o server aqui?
<sistematico> felquiz, Mas se quiser pode instalar o OpenBox no Ubuntu normal tambem.
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<felquiz> hum
<felquiz> voce aconcelhou o CrunchBang certo?
<sistematico> Sim.
<felquiz> perguntei oque teria em especial para poder instalar aqui? desculpe minha ignorancia amigo, usuario de windwos sempre, tentando migrar de uma vez por todas ao linux. obrigado pela ajuda
<sistematico> Depende do que você quer ou precisa.
<felquiz> tenho uma pequena empresa de criação e estou estudando para poder migrar tudo pra linux, e reaprender os softwares de design grafico e anime... tomara que consiga! kkk acredito na força do opensource!
<kernel> sistematico, onde eu consigu uma apostila boa de facil aprendizagem para eu entender as coisas de rede
<felquiz> Na verdade, queria tentar : 1 - montar um servidor para arquivos da empresa.
<kernel> quero aprender os calculos das sub-redes
<kernel> dos bits
<sistematico> GIMP e Inkscape são excelentes softwares..
<felquiz> sim sim
<felquiz> estou utilizando eles
<kernel> e de quantos hosts uma sub-rede suporta
<felquiz> consegui fazer alguns trabalho ja! vou me adaptando
<sistematico> kernel, Defina "coisas de rede".
<sistematico> kernel, Instale o ipcalc.
<sistematico> kernel, Ele faz todos os calculos de mascaras hosts e nodes.
<kernel> sistematico, quero aprender a saber o calculo para transformar Ip's em forma Octal para decimal
<felquiz> 2 - montar server de web para testes, intranet e externo tb, mesmo lento queria conseguir...
<sistematico> ipcalc de novo.
<kernel> esses tipos de calculos
<felquiz> basicamente isso, ftp...
<kernel> mais queria saber era a sominha
<sistematico> kernel, ipcalc novamente.
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<kernel> kkkkkk
<sistematico> É bem pequeno, vai gostar.
<kernel> por exemplo uma mascara 255.255.255.240 suporta 14 HOSTs se nao me engano
<sistematico> felquiz, Eu encaro mais ou menos assim..
<kernel> 255.255.255.248 suporta 6hosts
<sistematico> felquiz, Você tem os daemons "padrões" que todo mundo usa, é acostumado e gosta.
<sistematico> felquiz, E você tem os daemons de "ponta", que geralmente são novidade, pouco documentados e um pouco mais complexos de se configurar.
<sistematico> felquiz, Como os padrões, eu te recomendo Apache 2, ProFTPd e/ou Samba.
<sistematico> felquiz, Os servidores melhores em alguns segmentos, são Nginx e vsftpd.
<kernel> eu mexi no proftpd
<kernel> há muito tempo
<sistematico> felquiz, Nginx é um servidor de páginas, e proxy de e-mail.
<sistematico> Um servidor ultra-veloz e robusto.
<kernel> sistematico, como eu configuro minha rede para acessa minha maquina virtual via ssh?
<kernel> iniciar no vbox modo texto ja sei
<sistematico> Pra você ter uma idéia, entre as empresas que usam ele está o Wordpress.com.
<kernel> só falta configurar para usar o rdesktop
<kernel> ja pesquisei de tudo
<sistematico> heh
<kernel> só aparece sobre o VBoxManage
<sistematico> Tem que ser qualquer coisa, menos NAT.
<kernel> quero saber é entrar pelo terminal na maquina virtual
<sistematico> Com NAT eu não sei se dá.
<kernel> via sshj
<kernel> quero tudo modo texto
<sistematico> kernel, Pesquisa por "Virtualbox Headless".
<kernel> ja pesquisei tambem
<kernel> kkkk
<sistematico> Você inicia a máquina modo texto e tal.
<kernel> eu ja inicio cara
<sistematico> Ela nem aparece pra você, é bem legal.
<sistematico> Humm...
<sistematico> Muda o NAT pra Bridged.
<sistematico> Nas conexões do VBox.
<kernel> Oracle VM VirtualBox Headless Interface 4.2.6_OSE
<kernel> (C) 2008-2013 Oracle Corporation
<kernel> All rights reserved.
<kernel> olha só
<kernel> [kernel@yeshua ~]$ VBoxManage list runningvms
<kernel> "Debian 5" {5bc49e76-326b-47e9-bcc6-dd4e806e4041}
<kernel> ta ON sistematico
<kernel> só falta eu acessa-la
<kernel> eu nao sei configurar a rede para entra pelo ssh nela
<sistematico> http://www.rustyrazorblade.com/2009/10/virtualbox-sshing-into-a-vm-from-the-outside/
<sistematico> Essa cara diz o mesmo que eu.
<sistematico> Talvez eu não esteja tão errado :)
<sistematico> kernel, Você tem que mudar o VBox pra bridge, porque em NAT ele recebe uma faixa de IPs diferente.
<sistematico> Geralmente classe 10.x.x.x
<felquiz> ok! vou pesquisar cada um para ver qual melhor escolher agora na questao de distribuicao qual a mais aconcelhavel usuario intendo de redes windows, quase 0 de linux..
<guigouz> felquiz, ubuntu 12.04
<sistematico> felquiz, Eu se fosse você ficaria com os "grandes", Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, CentOS.
<sistematico> felquiz, Evite customizações, distros muito pequenas são como empresas pequenas, as vezes falta planejamento e elas fecham.
<sistematico> As vezes não, vai da sorte.
<sistematico> Essa é minha opinião "imparcial", minha opinião "parcial" é outra :D
<sistematico> Na verdade só recomendo o Ubuntu porque aqui é o canal dele e fica deselegante recomendar outra distro.
<sistematico> #prontofalei
<kernel> sistematico, ja esta em Bridge
<kernel> como faz pra saber o ip da maquina virtual?
<sistematico> kernel, Qual IP da VM?
<sistematico> hahaha
<sistematico> Qual distro?
<kernel> isso que eu queria saber
<sistematico> Qual distro?
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> Debian
<kernel> debian 5
<kernel> lenny
<sistematico> Num consegue conectar nela nem através do Host dela?
<kernel> eu ate inicio pelo VBoxHeadless
<kernel> mais queria saber como conectar nela
<kernel> ou atravez do host ou do ip
<sistematico> Nem do Host?
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaha
<felquiz> perfeito! estou fazendo o download! logo mais conto como esta! obrigado novamente, sistematico, kernel, guigouz
<sistematico> kernel, Tentou seu próprio IP?
<sistematico> kernel, Ou seja, o IP do Host?
<sistematico> oxi
<kernel> sistematico, voltei meu amigo
<kernel> a distro é Debian
<sistematico> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html
<sistematico> kernel, Usa o IP do Host pra conectar ao Guest.
<sistematico> Sacou?
<sistematico> rdesktop -a 16 -N 127.0.0.1:3389
<sistematico> Acho que é isso.
<sistematico> Desculpa, acho que 127.0.0.2
<sistematico> Olha lá no manual.
<sistematico> kernel, Entendeu?
<kernel> ERROR: 127.0.0.1: unable to connect
<kernel> ]
<sistematico> Tenta 2 no final.
<sistematico> Tá usando o que? rdesktop?
<sistematico> Certeza que tá rodando o X lá dentro né?
<kernel> quando abro o virtualbox no modo grafico
<sistematico> E certeza que tá em bridge?
<kernel> ta running no Debian 5
<kernel> ta sim
<sistematico> Tenta o IP do seu PC na rede.
<sistematico> 192.168.* ou algo assim.
<sistematico> O manual do VBox diz que o IP do Guest é o mesmo do Host.
<kernel> humm
<sistematico> kernel, Dá um nmap -Pn localhost pra ver o que tu tá rodando e em qual porta está rodando.
<kernel> 53/tcp   open  domain
<kernel> 3690/tcp open  svn
<sistematico> kernel, lsof -i -P ou lsof -P | grep -i box
<sistematico> Só duas?
<sistematico> kernel, Vê se acha o vbox aí: lsof -i -P
<sistematico> Eu num tenho certeza desse -i acho que ele é só pra conexão que vai pra fora, num sei.
<kernel> só aparece vivo
<kernel> que é do meu 3g
<kernel> quando abro minha tela do virtualbox em modo grafico
<kernel> tem a telinha do Debian lá do lado direito
<kernel> running e na tela de login
<sistematico> Olha, o RDP deveria estar rodando na porta: 3389
<sistematico> Hipoteticamente, você poderia conectar usando o Remmina ou outro cliente qualquer.
<sistematico> Vinagre acho que tambem dá.
<sistematico> kernel, Tentou com o Remmina, Vinagre ou outro?
<kernel> nao
<kernel> só com o rdesktop mesmo
<sistematico> Pois é :)
<sistematico> Tenta com o Remmina, ele não é muito grande não.
<sistematico> As vezes falta um parametro pro rdesktop, ao invés de tu ficar quebrando cabeça, vai pelo modo gráfico.
<kernel> sistematico, modo grafico eu faço com o vbox mesmo
<kernel> queria acessar via ssh
<sistematico> Não mano..
<sistematico> Você não entendeu.
<sistematico> Isso é só pra testar a conectividade da sua máquina.
<kernel> ;X
<sistematico> Se abrir o VBox, você não estará conectando na máquina "de fora".
<sistematico> E outra, com o Headless, se eu não me engano, você precisa primeiro logar por RDP pra depois configurar o SSH.
<kernel> bixo que coisinha compi
<kernel> l
<kernel> cadinha
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Num é não.
<sistematico> Se que tá fazendo rolo aí..
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuh
<kernel> mano eu conecto na minha maquina virtual normal
<kernel> pelo b
<kernel> vbox fgr
<kernel> em modo grafico
<kernel> só queria conectar nela no terminal
<kernel> sem aquela telinha do vbox que ele emula
<sistematico> fgr?
<sistematico> O que é isso?
<sistematico> Por RDP deu então?
<sistematico> Não entendi mais nada.
<sistematico> Vou ali fora, 5 min.
<kernel> va fumar seu cigarrete
<kernel> kkkk
<felquiz> tento instalar o Steam e aparece:
<felquiz> Verifique se você está utilizando repositórios de terceiros. Se estiver, desabilite-os, já que normalmente são fonte de problemas.
<felquiz> Além disso, execute o seguinte comando em um Terminal: apt-get install -f
<sistematico> Executou?
<samurai_black> felquiz: Boa noite. ---> https://www.google.com/url?q=http://ubuntued.info/tudo-o-que-precisa-de-saber-para-instalar-o-steam-no-ubuntu&sa=U&ei=LVQ5UeB8qr_SAebsgIgK&ved=0CAoQFjAB&client=internal-uds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGHLMMVSRbW6nWZg26-f6_JugCqJw
<samurai_black> sorry... http://ubuntued.info/tudo-o-que-precisa-de-saber-para-instalar-o-steam-no-ubuntu
<samurai_black> Ricardo__:
<altecnologic> boa noite
<altecnologic> Alguem pode me ajudar com o iptables? "tenho um servidor com duas placas de rede, eth0=wlan  eth1=lan. gostaria que quando o usuario digitasse uma url no seu browser essa url fosse alterada pelo meu firewall. qualquer site que ele tentasse acessar deveria ir para um outro site espeficicado no firewall. É possível?
<altecnologic> queria alterar a url antes que ela saisse para a internet.
<GuilhermeCunha> tu pode especificar outro endere?o ip
<GuilhermeCunha> # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp ?dport 1111 -j DNAT ?to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<GuilhermeCunha> # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp ?dport 1111 -j DNAT ?to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<GuilhermeCunha> # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp ?dport 1111 -j DNAT ?to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<GuilhermeCunha> # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp ?dport 1111 -j DNAT ?to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<GuilhermeCunha> # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp ?dport 1111 -j DNAT ?to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<GuilhermeCunha> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp ?dport 1111 -j DNAT ?to-destination 2.2.2.2:1111
<GuilhermeCunha> ops
<GuilhermeCunha> auehuaHEuaHeuaHE
<GuilhermeCunha> mal ae
<altecnologic> Guilherme como ficaria esse DNAT to-port com uma url ao inves desse ip com porta?
<GuilhermeCunha> porque uma url ?
<altecnologic> porque que preciso que ele segue redirecionado para outra site
<GuilhermeCunha> tu quer fazer tipo um hotspot ?
<altecnologic> parecido
<GuilhermeCunha> ent?o
<GuilhermeCunha> na realidade a origem fica qualquer uma
<altecnologic> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp 80  -j DNAT ?to-destination www.exemplo.com.br. podeira ficar assim?
<GuilhermeCunha> apos a validacao
<GuilhermeCunha> remove a regra com o -d
<GuilhermeCunha> e pronto
<GuilhermeCunha> ele n?o vai mais redirecionar para o ip de validacao de login
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<altecnologic> ok, isso entendi. mas posso colocar uma url no lugar do ip?
<altecnologic> irei testar aqui, irei postar o resultado.
<altecnologic> valeu
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> altecnologic
<altecnologic> sim
<altecnologic> estou tentando esse aqui iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 \
<altecnologic>         -j DNAT --to 5.6.7.8:8080
<altecnologic> exemplo irei mudar alguma coisa
<GuilhermeCunha> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -s IP/MASCARA --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 80
<altecnologic> ok irei testar
<GuilhermeCunha> caso o servidor de autenticacao seja o mesmo do fw
<altecnologic> mas ai ele esta redirecionando um certo ip para a porta 80 certo?
<altecnologic> nao quero redirecionar para a 80 e sim para um certo site.
<GuilhermeCunha> se liga s?
<GuilhermeCunha> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 0/0 -p tcp ?dport 80 -j DNAT ?to MyServerIP:80
<GuilhermeCunha> com destino a qualquer coisa
<GuilhermeCunha> saindo atrav?s da porta 80
<GuilhermeCunha> redireciona para o ip tal e porta tal
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<altecnologic> irei ver
<GuilhermeCunha> e sem especificar origem
<GuilhermeCunha> caso queira especificar quem ir? entrar nesta regra ? s? colocar o -s ip
<GuilhermeCunha> ou ent?o -i e interface
<altecnologic> guilheme e assim
<altecnologic> quando o cara acessa a internet meu iptables redireciona ele para o apache
<GuilhermeCunha> ja volto
<altecnologic> la ele tem que colocar uns dados...
<GuilhermeCunha> entao
<GuilhermeCunha> redirect para a porta 80
<altecnologic> o problema que quando ele coloca um site com htts ele nao faz esse redirecionamento
<altecnologic> ja mudei meu apache para aceitar ssl
<altecnologic> mas nao rolou
<altecnologic> entao eu iria trocar antes  de ir pro apache
<altecnologic> iriar mudar a url que o cara digitou
<altecnologic> assim eu nao precisaria me preocupar com https
<altecnologic> deu apra pegar?
<altecnologic> criei as chaves e etc
<altecnologic> deve ser problema com meu virualHost. mas na verdade ja estou a tanto tempo tentando resolver pelo apache que pensei que podeira resolver pelo iptables, modificando a url antes que ela sai.
<altecnologic> saia
<GuilhermeCunha> entao
<GuilhermeCunha> voce deve redirecionar a porta 443
<GuilhermeCunha> ao inves de 80
<GuilhermeCunha> a 443 ? a porta do https
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<altecnologic> sim
<GuilhermeCunha> tu pode tamb?m redirecionar para a 80 e fazer um redirect via refresh no index.html para o https se preferir
<GuilhermeCunha> existem v?rias alternativas
<altecnologic> me explique melhor por favor
<GuilhermeCunha> voce usa a regra de redirect para a 80 normalmente
<altecnologic> quando apagina for https ele mudar para ouitra coisa? isso no index?
<GuilhermeCunha> e na p?gina que cair voce muda o c?digo e coloca um refresh para apontar para a url com https
<GuilhermeCunha> exemplo
<GuilhermeCunha> no index.html
<GuilhermeCunha> voce coloca isto
<GuilhermeCunha> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2;url=http://webdesign.about.com/">
<altecnologic> mas o problema e o https.. o apache nao esta lendo https
<altecnologic> ok
<GuilhermeCunha> s? que com a url que desejar
<GuilhermeCunha> ah bom
<altecnologic> eu teria que mudar https para http
<GuilhermeCunha> ent?o tens outro problema
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<GuilhermeCunha> vou dormir
<GuilhermeCunha> se quiser bater um papo depois add no face
<GuilhermeCunha> facebook.com/guilhermemunizdacunha
<GuilhermeCunha> fui
<GuilhermeCunha> boa noite
<altecnologic> valeu
<lelis> Bom dia a todos, alguém pode me ajudar a resolver um problema com a placa wireless RTL8187SE de um netbook W7010 da itautec. Frequentemente estou conectado e do nada a wireless cai e tenho que ficar conectando, parece ser um bug. Utilizo o Ubuntu 13.04, antes até na versão 12.10 ocorria o problema.
<lelis> .
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, já procurou bug no Launchpad?
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, você pode fazer que vai reportar um bug...
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, colocar RTL8187SE, e ele vai lhe retornar como o resultado de uma pesquisa
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<lelistom> obrigado vou dar uma olhada
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, veja se tem algo a ver:
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/938602
<lelistom> ok
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, a pesquisa que fiz foi essa: http://goo.gl/QcH3T
<lelistom> vou verificar obrigado
<lelistom> AlexandreMBM, conforme verifiquei no link
<lelistom> <AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/938602 foi relatado que a segurança da wireless WPA2 sofreu esses cortes na rede e colocando em WPA ou WEP não
<lelistom> AlexandreMBM, o problema é que antes eu não tinha esse problema vou analisar melhor o caso tentar buscar mais informações mas de qualquer forma agradeço pela ajuda. Obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> lelistom, você usa WPA2, WPA ou WEP?
<lelistom> WPA2 sempre usei esta criptografia
<lelistom> AlexandreMBM, tentei usar o comando modprobe rtl8187 porque na verdade o drive padrão que pega é rtl8180
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe de alguma canal para buscar ajuda sobre o uso do gtkmm?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou no gtk+ mas acho que não vão me ajudar por lá...
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez seja uma falha no sistema bem dizer, quando uso o objeto gtk:image e o método set com imagem svg ele gera um crash porém o mesmo código não gerava antes que eu alterasse o sistema.  Então alguma biblioteca esta errada, só não sei qual.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou atualizando tudo que tem gtk no nome agora...
<EliasCoutinho> Bom dia amigos.
<EliasCoutinho> Alguem sabe alguma notícia sobre os drives na NVIDIA em especial do Dell XPS L502 X?
<EliasCoutinho> pois na versão 12.10 nao funciona corretamente, o HDMI por exemplo nao funciona
<EliasCoutinho> Alguém?
<EduardeCalibal> EliasCoutinho, melhor tentar outras versões, eu tenho casos de máquinas travando o xorg com determinadas versões.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe como eu faço para em um bash script receber mais que 9 parâmetros?
<hggdh> EduardeCalibal: use 'shift'. shift move os parametros para a esquerda: $1 é perdido, $2 -> $1, $3 -> $2, ... $10 -> $9
<hggdh> por exemplo: parm9=$9; shift; parm10=$9; shift; parm11=$9; ...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Sorentto> E ai povo.. to me aventurando aqui.. to preparando meu hd externo para receber um ubuntu com persistencia... vamo ver se funfa
<Sorentto> :D
<eduardo> Olá!
<eduardo> Acabei de instalar o elementary OS (http://elementaryos.org/) melhor distro linux baseda no Ubuntu que eu já vi o OS X da Apple já era! kkk
<eloi-carneiro> eduardo:  o que tem de diferente?
<eduardo> pera aew, vou te mostrar um video!
<eloi-carneiro> estou vendo uns screenshots
<eloi-carneiro> os caras fizeram um bom trabalho
<al4nc4ds> 13.04?
<eloi-carneiro> estou falando elementary OS
<eloi-carneiro> o 13.04
<eloi-carneiro> e já estou usando aqui
<eduardo> kkk
<eduardo> eloi-carneiro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_ZRPZS5A8U
<eduardo> olhem o video ae kk
<al4nc4ds> Curtindo? e ql kernel ta?
<eduardo> eu?
<al4nc4ds> eloi
<eduardo> ata
<eloi-carneiro> 3.8.0-11
<eloi-carneiro> cara ficou bom sim
<eloi-carneiro> mas como é beta
<eloi-carneiro> ainda não saiu o que mais estou esperando
<eloi-carneiro> o novo papel de parede na distro :D
<eloi-carneiro> rsrsrs
<eloi-carneiro> quanto ao elementary OS, queria saber o motivo de não ter simplesmente um pacote para instalar no ubuntu
<eduardo> como assim?
<eloi-carneiro> pode parecer ignorância minha, mas eu não vejo no site do gnome ou kde uma imagem pra baixar
<al4nc4ds> testou hdmi, teve alguma melhora?
<eloi-carneiro> então
<eloi-carneiro> o hdmi não esta funcionando
<eloi-carneiro> mas não tive tempo de verificar
<eloi-carneiro> minha placa é um ati
<al4nc4ds> ;s
<eloi-carneiro> no seu tambpem não esta funcionando?
<al4nc4ds> ja conseguiu compilar algum kernel para subir algum modulo q funfe na 12.04 ?
<eloi-carneiro> na verdade eu não uso o hdmi, apenas esses dias eu fui testar em uma tv de um colega e não foi
<eloi-carneiro> mas ele tinha o cabo vga e foi de boa
<eloi-carneiro> mas acho que o problema no meu caso deve ser o driver da amd/ati
<eloi-carneiro> em questão de velocidade o novo drive melhorou um pouco
<al4nc4ds> Entao dizem q melhorou para a nvidia optimus ion2 q e uq eu uso
<N0C> bom dia
<N0C> andei pesquisando e vi que para iniciar sessão pedindo senha no inicio deve-se digitar este codigo no terminal
<N0C> sudo gpasswd -d SEU_USUARIO nopasswdlogin
<N0C> eu gostaria de fazer o oposto
<N0C> retirar o pedido de senha
<N0C> alguem sabe que comando usar? eu nao consegui encontrar pesquisando
<N0C> estou usando o 12.04
<eloi-carneiro> N0C:
<eloi-carneiro> estou usando o 13.04
<eloi-carneiro> vai em configurações do sistema
<eloi-carneiro> contas de usuário
<eloi-carneiro> lá tem a opção de colocar para fazer login automatico ou não
<eloi-carneiro> ou vc precisa que seja via terminal
<N0C> nao, é só pra agilizar mesmo rs
<eloi-carneiro> seguinte
<morcego_404> pessoal alguem  viu a ultima atualização
<eloi-carneiro> da uma olhada no terminal
<eloi-carneiro> gpasswd --help
<eloi-carneiro> vc vai ver que o -d
<eloi-carneiro> é para deletar o usuario
<morcego_404> o  volume  ficou  no scroll
<morcego_404>  n gostei como0 tiro ?
<eloi-carneiro> N0C:
<N0C> verdade
<eloi-carneiro> o que deu pra entender é assim
<eloi-carneiro> se vc usar o -d no grupo nopasswdlogin
<eloi-carneiro> ele deleta o seu usuario do grupo
<eloi-carneiro> na vc não faz mais login automatico
<N0C> e se eu usar o -a eu o incluo
<N0C> seria isso?
<eloi-carneiro> se vc usa -a USER nopasswdlogin
<eloi-carneiro> pela lógica sim
<eloi-carneiro> :D
<N0C> heuheuheue
<N0C> valeu
<N0C> vou tentar
<eloi-carneiro> N0C:  sempre que tiver oportunidade faça o terminal trabalhar para vc
<eloi-carneiro> o que te ajudou foi o --help
<eloi-carneiro> entendeu?
<N0C> mto obrigado
<eloi-carneiro> disponha
<morcego_404> elio
<morcego_404> atualizei
<morcego_404> o  ubunto 12.10
<morcego_404> e  agóra  o volume passa  a aumentar
<morcego_404> no  scroroll
<morcego_404> como  fasso???
<eloi-carneiro> desculpa
<eloi-carneiro> vc esta perguntando pra alguem chamado elio
<eloi-carneiro> ou pra mim
<eloi-carneiro> ?
<eloi-carneiro> de qualquer forma
<eloi-carneiro> deixa eu ver uma coisa aqui
<eloi-carneiro> morcego_404:  estranho, nem nas configurações de som nem de mouse tem opção para isso
<eloi-carneiro> morcego_404:  e eu estou usando a 13.04 e aqui ta blz
<eloi-carneiro> deixa eu verificar se tem alguma configuração do genero no dconf
<Bktt> Mudei a senha do meu user ontem, testei e estava tudo ok. Hoje está dando senha incorreta. Tem alguma forma de desfazer a mudança ou dar reset no passwd?
<eloi-carneiro> morcego_404:  não achei nada no dconf referente a isso também
<eloi-carneiro> tem algum no chat que esta com o mesmo problema?
<eloi-carneiro> Bktt:  vc tem a senha do root pelo menos
<eloi-carneiro> ?
<Bktt> O root e desativado por padrao no ubuntu, certo? Entao seria a senha q eu ultilizo no sudo?
<eloi-carneiro> o root não é desativado
<eloi-carneiro> ele tá lá
<eloi-carneiro> porém
<eloi-carneiro> o metodo de acesso ao nivel dele é pelo sudo -s    ou    sudo su, utilizando a senha do usuário principal
<eloi-carneiro> se não me engano esse usuário pertence ao group admin
<eloi-carneiro> algo assim
<Bktt> Entao, eu mudando a senha do user principal tbm muda a do sudo
<eloi-carneiro> ou tem um arquivo de testo que me falha a memória onde pode configurar esse tipo de acesso
<eloi-carneiro> isso
<morcego_404> uhum
<Bktt> Pq eu nao configurei senha especifica para su
<eloi-carneiro> faz o seguinte
<morcego_404> pois é
<eloi-carneiro> passwd
<eloi-carneiro> e muda a sua senha
<morcego_404> que coisa
<eloi-carneiro> se vc tiver como root
<eloi-carneiro> passwd USER
<eloi-carneiro> para mudar senha de um usuário especifico
<eloi-carneiro> entendeu
<eloi-carneiro> ?
<Bktt> Mais ou menos. Eu nao estou logado, to na tela de login. Vai funcionar logado como guest?
<eloi-carneiro> humm nem adianta
<eloi-carneiro> nesse caso
<eloi-carneiro> reinicia a maquina
<eloi-carneiro> vai na tela do grub
<eloi-carneiro> e entra em modo de recuperação
<eloi-carneiro> se não me engano no final ele dá a opção de entrar como root
<eloi-carneiro> dai vc manda o passwd SEU_USUARIO
<eloi-carneiro> e altera a senha novamente
<eloi-carneiro> dai manda um shutdown -r now
<eloi-carneiro> para reiniciar a maquina novamente
<eloi-carneiro> ou um startx
<eloi-carneiro> ahhh
<eloi-carneiro> mas dai vc vai abrir como root
<eloi-carneiro> vai de shutdown
<eloi-carneiro> entendeu?
<Bktt> Entendi, to tentando aqui
<eloi-carneiro> tenho que ir almoçar, desculpa não poder ficar mais
<eloi-carneiro> depois eu apareço ai
<eloi-carneiro> t+
<Bktt> Magina, ja ajudou bastante!
<Bktt> Brigado, bom almoco
<morcego_404> xgrid
<RodrigoPvai> ae
<RodrigoPvai> pessoas
<morcego_404> daew
<RodrigoPvai> na paz
<morcego_404> preciso de uma  ajuda
<morcego_404>   na paz sim
<RodrigoPvai> [pode falar
<morcego_404> meu  mouse  esta com um atalho  depois  da ultima atualização
<morcego_404> linux 12.10
<RodrigoPvai> como assim?
<morcego_404> do volume
<RodrigoPvai> vish
<morcego_404>  passou  a  aumentar  e diminuir
<morcego_404>  no scrool  do maus
<morcego_404> mouse*
<RodrigoPvai> mais é assim mesmo
<morcego_404> vai navegar  na internet
<morcego_404> e  puxa  para baixo
<morcego_404>  aumenta  o volume
<morcego_404>  n curti
<morcego_404> kkk
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> vish
<RodrigoPvai> tenta reinstalar
<morcego_404> e agóra meu  jov?
<RodrigoPvai> o UBuntu
<morcego_404> reinstalar?
<morcego_404> a  n
<RodrigoPvai> é
<morcego_404>  sai fóra
<morcego_404> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigoPvai> vish..
<morcego_404>   muito trampo
<morcego_404> ausuash
<RodrigoPvai> kkkkkk
<morcego_404> mee
<RodrigoPvai> nossa
<morcego_404> n tem  como desistalar
<morcego_404> a  atualização  do maus
<morcego_404>   mouse*
<morcego_404> ??
<RodrigoPvai> tenta reistalar
<RodrigoPvai> o Driver do Mause
<morcego_404> ok
<RodrigoPvai> ai vai ser dificil
<RodrigoPvai> né
<RodrigoPvai> porque vc vai depender de atalhos do teclado
<RodrigoPvai> para instalar o mause de novo
<vitor> Boia tarde, eu posos inatlar o Ubuntu 12 com windows 8?
<vitor> eu posso  instalar 02 sistema operacional??? o Windows 8 e o ubuntu?
<elfon-kubuntu> Pessoa?l, to rodando kubuntu...alguem sabe como instala o java aqui
<elfon-kubuntu> ?
<Bktt> Vitor: sim, pode
<Bktt> vitor: durante a instalaçao voce sera questionado sobre o que quer fazer, apagar o windows ou mante-lo
<elfon-kubuntu> Pessoal, como instala a budega do java?
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: sudo apt-get install open-jdk
<elfon-kubuntu> Rafael_Neri, mas isso nao faz funcionar sites de banco, etc
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: isso instala o java como você pediu
<elfon-kubuntu> Rafael_Neri, o java da Sun?
<Rafael_Neri> é o java comunitário
<Rafael_Neri> mas eu uso ele
<elfon-kubuntu> Rafael_Neri, mas esse num funfa pra banco e outros
<Rafael_Neri> inclusive para acessar sites de bancos
<vinih> Boa tarde o/!
<Rafael_Neri> só que precisa do plugin pra navegador
<Rafael_Neri> sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Rafael_Neri> depois reinicia o navegador e pronto, já pode acessar site de bancos
<vinih> pessoas oque seria menu do grub?
<vinih> ninguem?
<Rafael_Neri> vinih: é o menu que aprece assim que vc liga ao computador
<Dane> vinih: o grub é um gerenciador para múltiplos SO's na mesma máquina
<Dane> vinih : o Menu é a lista dos SO's que você poderá escolher carregar quado ligar o seu computador
<vinih> entao...o problema é que quando ligo o pc,aparece uma tela totalmente desconfigurada ai eu aperto esc,alt f4 e vai pra tela onde eu bota a senha pra entrar alguem sabe dizer oque é isso?
<Sorentto> alguem ai tem o pendrive com um linux em persistencia?
<Sorentto> aqui não virou muito bem.. devo ter feito coisa errada
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vinih_> meu ubuntu ta desligando sozinho,só ta dando erro meu deus que que eu faço
<vinih_> nao consigo nem instalar o flash no ubuntu
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vinih_, usa a solução windows style ahuehu formata!
<vinih_> ja fiz 2 vezes,vou baixar o ubuntu 12.04 e isntalar ele,acho que o 12.10 que eu baixei ta corrompid
<vinih_> tirando que ta um lag desgraçado
<vinih_> alguem sabe nstalar o flash player??
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> vinih_, instala o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vinih_> como faz isso?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> que ele instala flash fonts codecs tudo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: conseguiu?
<elfon-kubuntu> o java nao
<elfon-kubuntu> nao roda no firefoca
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: seu sistema é 32 ou 64?
<elfon-kubuntu> 64
<elfon-kubuntu> pra ajudar no site da sun só tem tar e rpm
<elfon-kubuntu> num tem deb
<elfon-kubuntu> to pensando em adicionar repositorio ppa
<elfon-kubuntu> o q vc acha?
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: realmente o open-jdk tem problemas com 64 mas em 32 funciona prefeito
<elfon-kubuntu> que coisa
<elfon-kubuntu> caraca...agora é o java
<Rafael_Neri> preimeiro vc precisa remover o open-jdk
<Rafael_Neri> sudo apt-get remove open-jdk
<elfon-kubuntu> e depois?
<elfon-kubuntu> Rafael_Neri, ??
<Rafael_Neri> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Rafael_Neri> sudo apt-get update
<Rafael_Neri> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Rafael_Neri> sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: e ai?
<elfon-kubuntu> tá instalando
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: mas já testou se funciona no navegador?
<elfon-kubuntu> Rafael_Neri, funfo sim no firefoca
<elfon-kubuntu> :D
<Rafael_Neri> blz
<elfon-kubuntu> :D kde seu lindo...tem tudo no centro de controle...hehehe
<elfon-kubuntu> agora tá filé
<Rafael_Neri> elfon-kubuntu: mais um cliente, ops, usuário satisfeito
<elfon-kubuntu> hehehe
<elfon-kubuntu> Rafael_Neri, até agora tá filé...
<elfon-kubuntu> o kubuntu tem tudo no kde
<elfon-kubuntu> até trem pra configurar o grub2 tem
<elfon-kubuntu> Agora só tenho q vê onde configura pra não pedir a senha toda vez q acesso uma pasta compartilhada por maquina rwin
<chm0d-780> https://apps.facebook.com/verify-pages/ um bom golpe esse ;)
<Lucas___> ola,alguem ae?
<Lucas___> precisava muito de uma ajuda :s
<Lucas___> alguem?
<elfon-kubuntu> no
<eloi-carneiro> puts
<eloi-carneiro> acabei de ver a mensagem do Lucas____
<eloi-carneiro> o cara parece que tava com pressa, entrou 16:15 pediu ajuda e saiu 16:20
<chm0d-780> eloi-carneiro, kkkk aflição faz isso
<chm0d-780> tadinho tbm só vi agora
<chm0d-780> ;)
<eloi-carneiro> é bravo, tipo estou em horário de trabalho quando tenho um tempo e pego uma pergunta eu tento resolver
<eloi-carneiro> fiquei chateado, porque o menino nem esperou
<eloi-carneiro> espero que São Google consigo ajudar ele :D
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<elfon-kubuntu> Pirata_da_Rede, opa
<Pirata_da_Rede> elfon-kubuntu: :)
<Avalon> sou usuário novo! Como instalar os drivers corretos placa de som ?
 * al4nc4ds geral - https://www.bitleechers.me/account-signup.php
 * al4nc4ds e-learning - http://docspedia.org/signup.php
 * al4nc4ds fullhd - http://hd-mkv.me/index.php?page=signup
 * al4nc4ds 0day - http://www.thedarksyndicate.org/register
<mwallacesd> al4nc4ds, what does mean those links?
<mwallacesd> Acho interessante o conceito 0day
<And> Boa noite, alguem sabe como posso habilitar o buetooth do computador, no simbolo proximo do relogio indica que ele ta ligado, mas nas configuraçoes esta desligado e nao liga.
<And> Alguem on line?
<And> Boa noite, alguem sabe como posso habilitar o buetooth do computador, no simbolo proximo do relogio indica que ele ta ligado, mas nas configuraçoes esta desligado e nao liga.
<And> Alguem on line?
<niltonvasques> Olá
<niltonvasques> Alguem pode me informar como faço pra toda vez que ligar o pc a partição já montar automaticamente?
<bergginu> editando /etc/fstab
<Luciano_> Boa noite pessoal
<Luciano_> cyl
<Luciano_> CyL:
<niltonvasques> reiniciar pra testar se funcionou '-'
<niltonvasques> Funcionou \o
<Luciano_> Alguém aqui usa Ubuntu rodando direto pelo pen drive?
<Katador> boa noite turma
<Katador> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 quando foi lançado, desde entao, eu sempre tenho problemas ao fechar algum aplicativo o compiz simplesmente trava
<Katador> pode ser algo relacionado com 32 ou 64 bit? pois usava o 11.10 32 e nao dava problema nenhum
<Katador> quando migrei pro 12.10 64... ta travando tudo
<korda> Boa noite pessoal
<korda> Será que alguém pode me explicar como faço para instalar um tema no Ubuntu 12.10 64 bits???
<al4nc4ds> pessoal
<al4nc4ds> onde posso baixar a versão beta do ubuntu 13.04 x64 em torrent ?
<korda> Gente, tem alguém ae por favor?
<korda> Gente, to precisando de ajuda =(
<jomp16> não precisa esperar, diga, e se alguem tiver online e souber de resposta, ele irá responder
<korda> então, eu já tentei de todas as formas instalar e mudar temas no meu ubuntu 12.10 64 bits e não consigo, alguém pode me falar como faço?
<lopes-hugo> Olá! pretendo contribuir para o projeto Ubuntu Brasil com tradução. Ainda estou lendo tudo que tem no site BR da Distro para ficar mais familiarizado. Pretendo fazer a tradução duas vezes nos finais de semana, acredito que uma hora para cada dia. Alguem teria alguma dica para mke dar
<lopes-hugo> Tipo... Uso Linux desde 2002 como usuario, mas nunca contribui para a comunidade
<lopes-hugo> Então resolvi fazer tradução
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<Julinux> !ping
<rauni> boa noite
<eloi_carneiro> noite
<rauni> baixei o ubuntu, e instalei ele
<rauni> só q qdo seleciono ele no boot
<rauni> ele nao inicia graficamente
<rauni> fica tipo um comando DOS
<eloi_carneiro> rauni:  aparece algo pedindo login e senha
<rauni> nao nao
<eloi_carneiro> rauni:  o que aparece escrito na tela?
<rauni> ele aparece a tela q carrega o ubuntu tipo a do windows
<rauni> ai aparace a tela do comando
<rauni> falando pra digitar help para ver os comando
<RodrigoPvai> Boa noite
<eloi_carneiro> rauni: esta acontecendo algo que não esta carregando todo o sistema operacional
<eloi_carneiro> rauni: qual a versão vc instalou?
<rauni> 12.1
<eloi_carneiro> rauni: vc já tentou instalar novamente?
<odra> Oi
<odra> Ainda num morri pra dengue!
<odra> Recebi uma notificacao de upgrade pra 12.10 sera que devo fazer o upgrade?
<eloi_carneiro> odra: eu achei que ficou mais leve
<eloi_carneiro> odra: vc esta usando a 12.04?
<odra> sim
<eloi_carneiro> odra: o interessante da 12.04 é que ela é LTS, então vc vai ter suporte a atualizações por um bom tempo
<odra> E isso eh melhor que um upgrade porque?
<eloi_carneiro> em ambientes corporativos que o interessante é ter um ambiente homogêneo, estável e com atualizações de segurança isso é uma maravilha
<hggdh> odra: a 12.04 (1) é mais estável; (2) vai ter suporte por 5 anos; (3) vai ter actualizações do kernel e X
<eloi_carneiro> imagina se vc tivesse uma empresa com mais de 100 maquinas
<eloi_carneiro> apesar de ser simples de atualizar é trabalhaso
<eloi_carneiro> mas se é a sua maquina vai da curiosidade
<eloi_carneiro> eu estou usando a versão 13.04 beta
<eloi_carneiro> que ainda nem saiu, pura curiosidade :D
<eloi_carneiro> odra: o hggdh foi direto ao ponto!
<eloi_carneiro> odra: e ai? tá afim de atualizar?
<odra> Sim
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-09
<al4nc4ds> ftp://ftp.uni-stuttgart.de/ubuntu-cdimage/daily-live/
<Trovic> /exit
<samurai_black1> Ricardo__: !ping
<fmi> sdfsf
<Luciano> Boa noite
<Luciano> Como faço para instalar o Ubuntu num pen drive? Fica mto lento?
<samurai_black1> Luciano: depende do seu hardware, mas, da pra usa tranquilo
<samurai_black1> Canal Ubuntu, papo de buteco de hoje no ar! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r3KMxgx9QE&feature=youtu.be
<samurai_black1> Luciano: TO ATÉ PENSANDO EM FAZER UM AQUI DO ALPHA 13.04
<samurai_black1> ops, sorry caps
<ptl> onde estão sendo os comentário do 'papo de buteco' do ubuntu-br-sc?
<ptl> *comentários
<ubuntero> ptl, ainda no youtube
<ptl> e semana que vem vai ser por aqui?
<ptl> quem aqui tem o Ubuntu Phone?
<ubuntero> no canal do ubuntu-br-sc
<ptl> já conseguiram usar dockado?
<ubuntero> não tenho dock para testar, e teria que ser no nexus 4 tb, o meu é o nexus anterior
<ptl> eu tenho o nexus4 e o nexus7 com o ubuntu phone / touch
<ptl> mas até agora não sei como dockar, hehe
<ptl> não achei nada no google ou no wiki do ubuntu
<ptl> e no canal #ubuntu-touch ninguém responde quando pergunto
<ubuntero> não sei se já disponibilizaram isso na imagem, acredito qeu não
<ptl> deve ser por isso mesmo
<ptl> mas a impressão que passa é que é segredo e não querem que eu saiba
<ptl> aheuhahua
<ptl> ubuntero, você conseguiu fazer alguma das aplicações do ppa de apps do ubuntu touch funcionar?
<ptl> as minhas só "funcionam" (fazem algo aparecer) se eu estiver rodando algo já, como a calculadora
<Luciano> samurai_black1: Meu note é um core i3, com 4 gb de ram, hd de 500, placa de video geforce 525m de 1 gb
<ubuntero> não tentei ai nda, semana inteira viajando
<ptl> ok
<samurai_black1> Luciano: manda bala
<samurai_black1> na minha roda na sua vai suave
<Luciano> samurai_black1: Atualmente estou rodando via virtual box, mas está mto ruim
<Luciano> samurai_black1: Além de lento ainda não fica em tela cheia, então estou querendo instalar num pen drive e se ficar ruim num HD externo. Mas não sei como gerar o liveusb
<samurai_black1> qual seu sistema?
<samurai_black1> se for ubuntu ele mesmo cria, tem aplicativo
<samurai_black1> Luciano: criador de disco de inicialização
<samurai_black1> esse é o nome
<samurai_black1> busca ele ai
<Luciano> É melhor rodar algum programa pra fazer isso ou dentro do proprio linux? Pois li que existem varias formas
<samurai_black1> diaspora
<Luciano> samurai_black1: eu procurei, mas não achei não, tentei pela palavra chave e nada (criador, partição, sistema)
<samurai_black1> qual sistema?
<Luciano> samurai_black1: pesquisei palavra chave que digo
<samurai_black1> cara, to no 12.04 e to com ele aqui na minha frente, já venho instalando
<Luciano> me fala o caminho então samurai_black1 , a vezes nao estou sabendo achar
<samurai_black1> qual o teu sistema?
<samurai_black1> ual?
<samurai_black1> qual?
<Luciano> ubuntu 12.10
<Luciano> samurai_black1: Fazendo pelo ubuntu ele gera um arquivo no pen drive com os mesmos arquivos que ja instalei depois? Ou é uma instalaçao limpa?
<samurai_black1> rapaz, ele vai instala a iso que você vaixou e não o sistema que você tem instalado
<Luciano> samurai_black1: pq se eu usar um programa pra instalar, ele puxa da imagem iso que eu baixei do ubuntu de 760 mb. Agora se eu fazer pelo ubuntu mesmo, ele pega uma emulação do virtual box de 50 e poucos MB apenas
<samurai_black1> um
<samurai_black1> ubuntero: já?
<samurai_black1> pouquinho
<samurai_black1> mas semana que vem vai ser animado aqui
<ubuntero> eu sou casado, e é dia da mulher
<samurai_black1> é isso bom! :)
<samurai_black1> sucesso! ;)
<odra> Viiiiiiiiiiixi
<odra> Estou dando upgrade no ubuntu
<odra> As barras de janela das janelas sumiru D:
<eloi_carneiro> odra: depois que terminar o upgrade é só reiniciar a sessão
<odra> Ainda estou dando upgrade
<eloi_carneiro> espera terminar
<eloi_carneiro> quando terminar reinicia a sessão
<odra> Sim mas o negocio parou pra mostrar a janela de confirmacao dum arquivo de configuracao
<odra> E eu apertei o botao pra expandir as diferencas e agora o botao de confirmar tao para baixo que saiu da tela
<odra> n esta visivel entende
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> segura o alt
<eloi_carneiro> e clica em qualquer lugar da janela
<eloi_carneiro> e levanta ela
<eloi_carneiro> ;-)
<odra> Impossivel.
<odra> Eu n to vendo mais a janela
<odra> Eu cliquei no xchat sem pensar
<odra> E agora n dah mais pra ver a janela de confirmacao
<odra> Falando nisso alt tab num funciona.
<eloi_carneiro> segura o super (logo do windows) + control e seta para esquerda ou direita
<eloi_carneiro> para reposicionar a janela
<odra> Ah consegui reiniciar o compiz!
<eloi_carneiro> bacana
<eloi_carneiro> odra: depois que terminar a atualização me fala o que vc achou da 12.10
<odra> eloi_carneiro: Isso reinicia sozinho ou dah aviso?
<eloi_carneiro> odra: quando ele terminar de atualizar ele avisa que o sistema deve reiniciar e apresenta um botão
<odra> ah tah vlw
<Luciano> Estou rodando o ubuntu pelo virtualbox. É possivel acessar meus arquivos do windows 7 pelo ubuntu?
<eloi_carneiro> Luciano: na janela da maquina virtual
<eloi_carneiro> vc tem o menu dispositivos
<eloi_carneiro> depois Adicionar Adicionais de convidados
<eloi_carneiro> com isso o virtual box instala uns drivers e pacotes para integra melhor a maquina virtual ao hospedeiro
<eloi_carneiro> dai vc consegue visualizar os seus dados pela rede
<eloi_carneiro> eu já fiz isso que vc quer, mas invertido, na minha maquina linux com uma maquina virtual windows
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: eu ja instalei esses adicionais pra convidado, mas não consigo nada diferente, nem tela cheia eu consegui, vc poderia me ajudar?
<eloi_carneiro> Luciano: estou olhando a documentação do virtual box, deixa eu ver se acho algo aqui
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro:  Ele dá uma msg assim: "unknown version of the windows ssystem installed. Not installling x windows system drivers
<eloi_carneiro> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp19235216
<eloi_carneiro> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<eloi_carneiro> estou lendo aqui
<eloi_carneiro> para entender melhor como vai funcionar no seu caso
<eloi_carneiro> se vc quiser acompanhar pode dar uma olhada também ;-)
<eloi_carneiro> ahhh olha essa parte
<eloi_carneiro> If a VM is not currently running, you can configure shared folders in each virtual machine's "Settings" dialog
<eloi_carneiro> tinha me esquecido desse detalhe
<eloi_carneiro> vc tem que configurar qual pasta vc quer compartilhar no hospedeiro
<eloi_carneiro> o que eu quero ver é como visualizar isso no ubuntu
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: está em ingles, não entendo nada
<Luciano> :(
<eloi_carneiro> fecho
<eloi_carneiro> vc esta vendo na parte de manual mounting?
<eloi_carneiro> pergunta como que esta o seu inglês?
<eloi_carneiro> pode falar numa boa, porque se não estiver legal eu traduzo
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: eu não entendo nada rs
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: só sei falar yes e no
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo, assim eu consigo ajudar de maneira mais objetiva
<eloi_carneiro> lá na documentação que eu te passei
<eloi_carneiro> tem a parte de shared folders
<eloi_carneiro> que é pastas compartilhadas
<eloi_carneiro> que o que vc quer fazer, correto?
<eloi_carneiro> dai mais em baixo
<eloi_carneiro> tem manual mounting
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: eu quero gerar um liveusb, mas pra isso eu preciso da imagem do ubuntu, que só tenho no windows
<eloi_carneiro> opa
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: por isso preciso pegar o iso e jogar no ubuntu pra poder usar a partir do criador de disco inicializavel do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> a versão é a mesma
<eloi_carneiro> do ubuntu que esta na VM
<eloi_carneiro> e a que vc quer colocar no pen drive?
<eloi_carneiro> ficou mais fácil
<eloi_carneiro> coloca a iso no pen drive
<eloi_carneiro> dai no menu da maquina virtual
<eloi_carneiro> vc manda monta o pen drive
<eloi_carneiro> e copia o arquivo
<eloi_carneiro> fica mais prático
<eloi_carneiro> entendeu
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu ver o caminho certinho pra montar o pen drive na maquina virtual
<eloi_carneiro> um minuto
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: eu com um pen drive aqui plugado e nao pensei nisso rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> é em dispositivos
<eloi_carneiro> e depois em dispositivos usb
<eloi_carneiro> facin facin
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<Luciano> pronto
<eloi_carneiro> fecho ;-)
<Luciano> mas deu falha ao conectar dispositivo
<eloi_carneiro> ihh
<eloi_carneiro> qual a mensagem
<Luciano> tudo q eu tento fazer dá esse pau
<Luciano> falha ao conectar dispositivo usb flash disk a maquina virtual ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> Luciano: tem certeza que instalou os adicionais?
<eloi_carneiro> muito estranho
<Luciano> sim, mas qdo instalei deu aquilo q te falei
<Luciano> parece q instala uma coisa ou outra e deu aquele erro la q postei acima
<eloi_carneiro> seguinte
<eloi_carneiro> fecha a VM
<eloi_carneiro> espeta o pen drive
<eloi_carneiro> e configura com a VM fechada
<eloi_carneiro> dai vc starta ela
<eloi_carneiro> entendeu?
<Luciano> sim
<Luciano> vou tentar
<Luciano> o que é isso de habilitar ehci?
<Luciano> algo parecido
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu ver aqui
<eloi_carneiro> deixa desmarcado
<eloi_carneiro> é pra melhorar a performance
<eloi_carneiro> mas vai que atrapalha
<Luciano> eu deixei, mesmo assim nao apareceu nada
<Luciano> nem sei onde aparece, nao sei como acessar nada no linux, ta foda
<eloi_carneiro> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/USBCreator
<eloi_carneiro> aqui
<eloi_carneiro> em português
<eloi_carneiro> vai lá em "Criando um Pen Drive inicializável no Windows"
<eloi_carneiro> será q agora vai? rsrs
<Luciano> eu queria criar direto pelo ubuntu, mas pelo visto vai ter q ser pelo windows mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> quem não esta ajudando muito é o virtualbox
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<Luciano> sim
<Luciano> vou ver se fica melhor rodar o ubuntu pelo pen drive
<Luciano> pelo virtual box nao estou gostando
<eloi_carneiro> Luciano: eu acabei de atualizar o meu 13.04 vou reiniciar a maquina rapidão já volto
<eloi_carneiro> Luciano: voltei
<eloi_carneiro> e ai conseguiu?
<Luciano> ta indo, vamos ver
<Luciano> mudou mto a 13.04?
<eloi_carneiro> os ícones
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<eloi_carneiro> e a velocidade
<eloi_carneiro> tá um tiro
<Luciano> tem uma opção aqui no programa que diz
<Luciano> Set a persistent file size for storing changes (optional)",
<Luciano> Seria meio q definir um tamanhod e arquivo para armazenar alterações
<Luciano> certo?
<Luciano> Se eu deixar padrão, 0, não vai guardar nada no pen drive, é isso?
<eloi_carneiro> isso
<Luciano> Caiu, não vi se respondeu alguma coisa eloi_carneiro
<eloi_carneiro> Luciano:  sim é isso mesmo
<Luciano> eloi_carneiro: então se eu quero salvar dados no pen drive tenho que escolher um tamanho então?
<eloi_carneiro> isso mesmo
<Luciano> vou fechar as paginas aqui q pediu e ja volto
<eloi_carneiro> olha o que diz no link que eu te passei
<eloi_carneiro> Agora se escolher o espaço reservado para as configurações e programas que serão armazenados no pen drive. Considerando que o Ubuntu só se ocupa em torno de 700MB, 1GB deve ser suficiente, mas a sugestão é acima de 2GB, de modo a com mais comodidade o Ubuntu no pen drive.
<AlexandreMBM> jigdo não pode ser usado para construir Live CD, apenas disco de pacotes (como o alternate CD)?
<gamer_> Bom dia
<gamer_> estou com um problema de conectividade
<gamer_> após instalar o ubuntu 12.10 não foi possivel acessar rede wifi
<Julinux> lspci para ver se seu dispositivo de rede wireless foi reconhecido
<Julinux> eai
<gamer_> eu entrei no windows para obter acesso wifi
<gamer_> estou acessando através de um adaptador usb wifi
<gamer_> eu ja fiz varias veze a instalação e nada
<gamer_> instalei a versão anterior e funcionou
<gamer_> após o upgrade  voltou o mesmo problema
<gamer_> tem alguma configuração especifica?
<Elisandro> Bom dia
<Elisandro> Pessoal gostaria que me ajudacem
<f_dallbem> Elisandro, o q precisa?
<Elisandro> estou fazendo uma pesquisa para empreza e queria saber quais os principais recursos do Ubuntu e se é viavel.
<f_dallbem> bom mas o que essa empresa necessita?
<f_dallbem> pq o ubuntu tem ferramentas para qualquer tipo de usuario
<Elisandro> existem 25 desktop e gostaria de substituir o SO
<Elisandro> atualmente usamos o winxp
<f_dallbem> entendo, quais seriam os programas que são necessário nesses computadores
<Elisandro> um pacote office, comunicação em rede e usamos um ERP chamado SAP
<f_dallbem> bom o ubuntu vem com o libreoffice um otimo pacote office e esse ERP se não me engano ele roda em linux tambem
<Elisandro> blza
<f_dallbem> penso que a grande dificuldade pra vc seria a aceitação de algumas pessoas quanto ao libreoffice
<Elisandro> mas preciso elaborar um relatorio com os recursos do SO
<Elisandro> isto agente vai ser treinado dependendo da aceitação da empresa
<f_dallbem> entendi
<Elisandro> vc teria um link onde possa extrair esses recursos?
<f_dallbem> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ , nesse site vc encontra todas as informações do ubuntu
<Elisandro> valeu
<f_dallbem> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ProgramasEquivalentes , lista de programas equivalentes
<SEALS__> Alguem ajuda ai? ou me explica como faço para instalar o BitchX no Ubuntu 12.10
<SEALS__> alguem on que possa ajudar?
<f_dallbem> SEALS__, cara to dando uma olhada aki pra ver no que posso te ajudar
<f_dallbem> achei um tutorial aki mas ele ja ta muito velho, vo continuar na busca
<SEALS__> porque sera o Ubuntu nao aceita o BitchX
<Luciano> Bom dia.
<Luciano> Não consigo fazer o ubuntu rodar pelo pen drive de jeito nenhum
<f_dallbem> Luciano, o criador de disco de inicialização ou o unetbootin fazem bons liveCd
<f_dallbem> o primeiro ja vem por padrão no ubuntu
<Luciano> f_dallbem: Ja tentei criar o disco pelo proprio ubuntu, ai dá um erro na hora de botar kernel fatal error (algo parecido)
<f_dallbem> 12.04?
<Luciano> f_dallbem: ai tentei pelo unetbootin e chega a carregar a tela do ubuntu, com a barra de progresso, mas logo em seguida diz q deu erro ao montar as partições (ou algo parecido)
<Luciano> 12.10
<f_dallbem> estranho cara pq to com um aki q fiz pelo ubuntu e ta rodando de boa
<f_dallbem> será que não e a ISO q ta com problema?
<Luciano> f_dallbem: Não sei se tem algo haver com minha placa de video do note (geforce 525m)
<Luciano> Não acho que seja a iso, pois já instalei pelo virtual box e pelo cd ele carrega
<f_dallbem> penso q não, pq pelo problema ai e algo haver com a montagem do disco
<f_dallbem> estranho
<Luciano> tem algum programa pra testar o iso?
<f_dallbem> cara ate onde sei quando vc faz pelo unetbootin e não da nenhum erro sua ISO está boa
<f_dallbem> mas vc não tem ai uma ISO do 12.04 ou mais antiga não
<f_dallbem> pra fazer o teste
<Luciano> f_dallbem: pois é, ja testei por 2 programas de criação de discos e nenhum funcionou por defeitos diferentes
<Luciano> f_dallbem: não tenho, mas de qq forma ele rodou pelo cd, deveria rodar pelo pen drive tbm, não sei pq isso não ocorre
<Luciano> Estou rodando o md5sun verifier para testar a iso
<f_dallbem> pelo que vi aki pode ser uma anomalia na camada File System
<Luciano> e como arruma isso?
<Luciano> Me deixe ver onde vc está lendo?
<Luciano> As vezes consigo descobrir
<f_dallbem> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Evitando-problemas-de-Kernel-Panic
<Luciano> f_dallbem: Isso que desanima mtos usurios de windows migrar pro linux, pois começa aparecer mto tipo de problema cansativo como este
<f_dallbem> pelo q vejo pode ser uma anomalia no hardware q pode estar ocasionando esse kernel panic
<f_dallbem> são fatos bem isolados cara, penso q não é de se desanimar não
<f_dallbem> pq o win tbm tem seus problemas e as vezes nem tem solução a não ser  formatar
<f_dallbem> penso q se vc tentar ai com a imagem do 12.04
<f_dallbem> da certo
<f_dallbem> eu particularmente não uso 12.10, prefiro as versões mais estáveis
<Luciano> Estou achando q é incompatilidade com minha placa de video, pois no virtualbox nao consigo full screen de jeito nenhum, fica quadrada a tela
<SEALS__> eu instalei a 12.10 sem problemas iso 64 bits
<Luciano> SEALS__: rodando liveusb?
<SEALS__> via dvd
<Luciano> Na hora de criar o live usb eu estou mandando reservar espaço no pen drive para armazenar arquivos
<Luciano> será que o problema pode estar ai?
<f_dallbem> pode ser tbm, tenta fazer sem reservar esse espaço ai
<Luciano> f_dallbem: estou gerando
<Luciano> f_dallbem: Pq um dos erros falava algo sobre montar partições, q seriam as partições que devem ser geradas dentro do pen drive para guardar os arquivos. Mas se o negocio não funciona, pq criam para usar?
<f_dallbem> as vezes pode ser um bug na aplicação
<Luciano> estranho é q testei 2 ne, posso tentar em outro pen drive tbm, sou persistente rsrs
<f_dallbem> pode
<Luciano> vou testar ja volto
<f_dallbem> ok
<Luciano__> f_dallbem: Deu certo agora sem reservar o espaco, mas meu ubuntu ficou em ingles
<Luciano__> ?(
<f_dallbem> tem q escolher o idioma correto lo na inicialização quando pergunta se vc quer testar ou instalar
<f_dallbem> ao lado tem a bara de idiomas
<Luciano> f_dallbem: onde fica essa barra
<f_dallbem> tem uma hora q ele te pergunta se vc quer testar ou instalar cero
<f_dallbem> *certo?
<Luciano> sim, mandei so testar
<f_dallbem> ao lado tem uma barra com os idiomas pra vc escolher
<Luciano> ah ta
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<fabioval> Bom dia Amigos,
<fabioval> estou tentando instalar o programa da declaração de imposto de renda deste ano no 12.04, mas esta ocorrendo a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<fabioval> Parece haver um erro de programação no aptdaemon, o software que permite que você instale/remova softwares e realize outras tarefas relacionadas ao gerenciamento de pacotes.
<fabioval> alguma ideia ?
<fabioval> esta mensagem vem da tentativa de instalação do .deb que baixei do site deles.
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: vc esta com a central de programas aberta
<eloi_carneiro> ou o synaptic
<eloi_carneiro> ou o aplicativo de atualização aberto
<eloi_carneiro> porque se um desses programas estiverem abertos, dai vc não consegue instalar pacotes por outro
<fabioval> não, estão todos fechados.
<fabioval> dou um clique duplo do .deb que abre a central de programas...
<eloi_carneiro> dá pra fazer via comando no terminal
<eloi_carneiro> direto
<fabioval> ola eloi instal via dpkg -i irpf2013....
<fabioval> até instalou, mas agora não carrega....
<CyL> fabioval: Qual JRE vc está usando?
<Julinux> Estou com esse erro no Brasero Python (v2.7) requer a instalação de plug-ins para reproduzir arquivos de mídia do seguinte tipo: Decodificador text/html
<Julinux> e ele não mostra quais são os plugins
<virtu> como que vcs colocarão dicionário portugues no ubuntu?
<fabioval> openjdk-7
<fabioval> Cyl: openjdk-7
<CyL> fabioval: Tente com o JRE da Oacle.
<Julinux> tem algum programa melhor que o brasero para gravar cd de áudio no linux?
<RMtails> julinux o pergunta dificil
<Julinux> ???, to em dúvida pow
<Julinux> alguém não é a parte do suporte
<RMtails> bem ja usou o k3b
<Julinux> not
<RMtails> eu gosto desse pro
<Julinux> de boa, vou testar
<RMtails> *programa
<RMtails> va la
<Julinux> o Brasero é muito bugado
<Julinux> não sei nem pq vem no ubuntu
<RMtails> julinux: eu nunca usei o braseiro
<eloi_carneiro> porque é uma solução gtk
<eloi_carneiro> já o k3b é Qt
<RMtails> nem sabia que ja vinha com o ubuntu
<Julinux> o Braseiro eu tbm nunca usei, só o Brasero
<RMtails> oh brasero
<Julinux> Rs'
<Julinux> Ué, mas o ubuntu está praticamente todo em QT
<RMtails> isso e culpa da minha vontade de fazer um churrasco com tudo que eu tenho direito
<eloi_carneiro> opa
<eloi_carneiro> ainda não
<eloi_carneiro> vai ser
<eloi_carneiro> a maioria das aplicações são gtk ainda
<RMtails> o unity nao e qt
<eloi_carneiro> só no kubuntu que é qt
<RMtails> o kubuntu roda melhor que o ubuntu aqui
<eloi_carneiro> agora que a coisa vai toma outro rumo
<RMtails> mas eu ainda prefiro o unity
<eloi_carneiro> RMtails: vai do gosto do cliente/usuário
<RMtails> eh
<eloi_carneiro> eu gosto do Qt mas a interface do kde não me agrada
<eloi_carneiro> do mesma forma que o gnome 3 também não me agrada
<eloi_carneiro> hoje eu uso unity
<eloi_carneiro> mas que saudade do gnome 2
<RMtails> o gnome 3 come muita memoria
<eloi_carneiro> aquilo que era interface
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<RMtails> era sim
<RMtails> eu ja usei o 10.04 o sistema voava
<eloi_carneiro> maverick
<RMtails> quando passei pro 12.10 com o gnome 3 cara pesou
<eloi_carneiro> :D
<fabioval> Cyl: o irpf agora esta funcionando, não precisei usar o java da oracle, funcionou com openjdk mesmo...
<eloi_carneiro> boa
<CyL> fabioval: Ok, por curiosidade, qual era o problema?
<fabioval> o problema eram os pacotes do openjdk que não estavam corretamente instalados...
<eloi_carneiro> esses dias eu comprei o jogo minecraft
<Julinux> eu também não gosto de KDE
<Julinux> KDE pra mim é muito Ruimdows
<eloi_carneiro> só rodou aqui com o openjdk
<RMtails> julinux kde e para iniciantes
<fabioval> Cyl: o problema mesmo foi na hora da instalação...
<RMtails> da mesma forma que o unity e
<fabioval> quando dava um clique duplo no pacote .deb carregava a central de programas e dava a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<eloi_carneiro> o kde não é para iniciantes, o pessoal pode ficar mais acostumado por causa da semelhança com o windows
<eloi_carneiro> mas tem gente muito foda que usa o kde e não larga por nada
<eloi_carneiro> é questão de gosto mesmo
<fabioval> cyl: Parece haver um erro de programação no aptdaemon, o software que permite que você instale/remova softwares e realize outras tarefas relacionadas ao gerenciamento de pacotes.
<fabioval> mas instalei via dpkg ai funcionou sem problemas...
<RMtails> estranho
<fabioval> co relação ao java, deve ser porque fiquei fazendo vários testes com openjdk-6, openjdk-7 e oracle java...
<RMtails> deve ser
<RMtails> o java da oracle e meio que inseguro
<CyL> fabioval: Não sabe usar o tab completion?
<fabioval> em algum momento baguncei os pacotes do openjdk, consertei algumas dependências do openjdk, e agora esta tudo funfando...
<eloi_carneiro> bacana
<fabioval> não, o que seria isto ?
<RMtails> tenho medo de usar o java e matar o linux
<CyL> fabioval: Comece a digitar o meu nick e tecle tab, da mesma forma como no terminal.
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: se vc coloca apenas c e ficar apertando o tab, ele vai trocar entre os usuarios que começam com C
<CyL> fabioval: O XChat vai completar meu nick automaticamente, você não precisa ficar tidigtando o mesmo a todo momento
<fabioval> CyL, valeu pela dica.... já não usava o irc ha mais de 10 anos, to meio enferrujado....
<CyL> fabioval: Da mesma forma existe o tab completion pro termina, suponho que voc^saiba disso?
<CyL> Putz, preciso dar uma lmpada nesse meu teclado..
<fabioval> CyL, Sei não, o que seria ?
<CyL> fabioval: Funcionalidade semelhanto à do IRC, mas completa os nomes de arquivos/diretórios e nomes de executáveis que estejam em seu path
<CyL> fabioval: Abra um terminal e digite 'apt' e tecle tab e observe o que acontece, tecle tab mais algumas vezes e observe.
<eloi_carneiro> CyL:  o fabioval esta no canal via Xchat ou o cliente web
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: XChat
<fabioval> CyL, xchat
<CyL> fabioval: Observou o comportamento do tab no terminal?
<fabioval> CyL, esta do terminal eu já conhecia, é que não tinha entendido a pergunta que você fez, porque estava escrito termina e não terminal, ai me enrolei....
<CyL> fabioval: Bom, então que tal essa, num terminal comece a digitar '/etc/' e depois tecle teb duas vezes seguidas emrápida sucessão (como num duplo clique, mas com a tecla tab)
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: o CyL  esta querendo que vc digita o nome de quem vc quer conversar antes de enviar as mensagens, assim fica mais facil da pessoal ver que a mensagem é direcionada pra ela
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: Ele já sacou
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: fecho ;-)
<fabioval> Amigos preciso de outra ajuda, possuo uma GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS, tem como habilitar aceleração 3d nela ?
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: vc sabe qual drive vc esta usando
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: se é o open source comunity ou o proprietário?
<fabioval> ja isntalei até o drive proprietário da nvidia, mas acho que ainda não está funcionando....
<fabioval> atualmente utilizo a versão 304.64 deste driver
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval:  o que não esta funcionando ai, ou simplesmente esta lerdo?
<fabioval> so consigo usar o unity 2d
<fabioval> será que o unity não é compatível com esta placa ?
<eloi_carneiro> acho mais fácil o driver não esta legal do que o unity não suportar
<fabioval> já habilitei o compiz junto com unity 2d, melhorou um pouco os efeitos, mas acho que ainda não tá 100%..
<eloi_carneiro> alguém tem alguma idéia???
<eloi_carneiro> opa compiz junto com o 2d
<fabioval> isto
<RMtails> loucura em fabioval
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: vc esta com a 12.04 né?
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: o que vc acha de atualizar para a 12.10 para ver se melhora o suporte da placa de vídeo
<eloi_carneiro> fabioval: a 12.04 é boa, mas ela vai te dar só estabilidade e segurança, o que vc esta procurando é uma melhoria, que provavelmente pode estar no 12.10 ou quem sabe no 13.04
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: se esqueceres a senha do teu nick no freenode, a única maneira de recuperar accesso é se tiveres registrado um email via "/msg NickServ SET EMAIL dan@example.com"
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: logo, se ainda não tens um email associado ao teu nick, melhor registra-lo AGORA
<fabioval> hggdh, como faço para me registrar no freenode ?
<hggdh> fabioval: veja http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<fabioval> hggdh, obrigado.
<jonasguartieri> bom dia!
<jonasguartieri> alguém poderia me ajudar a restaurar a splash screen do Ubntu após instalar os drivers nVidia?
<eloi_carneiro> jonasguartieri: splash screen?
<jonasguartieri> sim
<jonasguartieri> aquela tela de carregamento com a logo do ubuntu que aparece durant eo boot
<eloi_carneiro> jonasguartieri:  mas esta travando nela o que esta acontecendo?
<jonasguartieri> o sistema está inicializando e funcionando perfeitamente, o problema é que essa tela de carregamento simplesmente não aparece
<jonasguartieri> só fica piscando um cursor
<jonasguartieri> mas o sistema carrega normalmente
<hggdh> jonasguartieri: agradeça ao driver do nVidia. É assim que funciona, lamentavelmente
<jonasguartieri> humm
<jonasguartieri> me lembro que quando instalava os drivers manualmente, baixados do site da geforce, a splashscreen ainda aparecia
<jonasguartieri> mas agora estou optando por instalar via apt
<jonasguartieri> só mais uma coisinha: alguém aí que trabalhe com desenvolvimento web poderia me indicar um bom editor de códigos?
<eloi_carneiro> eu uso sublime text 2
<jonasguartieri> eu também uso ele
<jonasguartieri> mas fiquei chateado qua ndo fui testar o Sublime Text 3 e descobri que só poderia usar se comprasse a licença
<eloi_carneiro> então eu comprei
<hggdh> vi, emacs, eclipse, pycharm ($$, para Python), eric4, etc
<jonasguartieri> humm
<jonasguartieri> se eu comprar a licença do ST terei acesso à todas as versões ou terei que comprar uma para cada nova versão?
<hggdh> eclipse e pycharm são IDEs (ambientes integrados de desenvolvimento)
<jonasguartieri> não sou muito fã de IDEs
<jonasguartieri> as vezes eles são como "um caminhão gigante para carregar 1kg de açúcar"
<hggdh> podem ser. Depende do que pretendes. Para mim, pycharm é perfeito
<Edvan> Pessoal estou com problema nas confiogurações do squid eu já fiz tudo, porem quando dou um /etc/init.d/squid restart me retorna um erro, postei minha duvida la no VOL mais ate agora ninguem respondeu, algum aí poderia dar uma força?
<jonasguartieri> esse Pycharm está disponível nos repositórios oficiais?
<eloi_carneiro> manda a mensagem de erro
<eloi_carneiro> desse comando
<eloi_carneiro> e se o squid estiver stardado manda a mensagem do do comando squid -k reconfigure
<hggdh> jonasguartieri: não, pycharm é vendido
<f_dallbem> Edvan, qual é o erro?
<Edvan> postei aqui minha duvida http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Servidores-Linux-para-iniciantes/Squid-nao-esta-funcionando-1
<Edvan> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Servidores-Linux-para-iniciantes/Squid-nao-esta-funcionando-1
<Edvan> mandei o link do forum vivaolinux alguem viu?
<f_dallbem> ele esta com um problema nas linhas http_access
<f_dallbem> redes_sociais horario_almoço
<f_dallbem> linha 51
<Edvan> pois é postei todo meu arquivo squid.conf la no forum, nao sei onde concertar, aparentemente esta tudo ok.
<f_dallbem> o problema esta na linha 51
<f_dallbem> deixa ela comentada e da um start pra ver se da algum erro
<Edvan> vou comentar
<f_dallbem> ok
<f_dallbem> retorna a resposta
<f_dallbem> do start
<f_dallbem> Edvan, e ai o q deu?
<Edvan> ficou assim http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/6387/squid2.jpg
<f_dallbem> beleza da um start nele ai
<AlexandreMBM> Estou com pacote firefox 19.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 e o Gerenciador de Atualizações acaba de me sugerir o 19.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1. Alguém sabe me dizer o porquê e se convém atualizar ou esperar que surja um 19.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.2?
<Edvan> nada amigo, veja http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/4239/squid3e.jpg
<AlexandreMBM> Na descrição da atualização tem   * New upstream stable release (FIREFOX_19_0_2_BUILD1)   - see LP: #1152052 for USN information
<f_dallbem> Edvan, pelo q eu to vendo aki ele ta retornando erro em todas as linhas com http_access, vc pode observar q antes era 51, agora 52
<f_dallbem> posso te dar um .conf do squid q tenho aki e ai vc tenta configurar como vc quer
<f_dallbem> o q vc acha?
<AlexandreMBM> Ou seja, manda eu olhar https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152052 — o que estou começando a fazer agora.
<Edvan> passar para mim então amigo.
<Edvan> eu fiz essa configuração seguindo o artigo do colega aqui http://guiadoti.blogspot.com.br/2012/07/instalando-e-configurando-um-servidor.html
<Edvan> f_dallbem  vc tem msn
<Edvan> ?
<f_dallbem> cara não uso muito
<f_dallbem> Edvan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599165/
<Edvan> pq se fosse o caso eu te daria o ID do TeamViewer  para vc dar uma olhadinha rapida, na minha maquina virtual
<f_dallbem> da uma olhada nesse e adapta da sua forma, ele ta bem simples e ta paso a passo
<f_dallbem> ai se der problema agente tenta o teamviewer
<Edvan> f_dallbem  Estou usando o Debian aqui, algum problema em usar essa configuração que vc passou?
<f_dallbem> não não, ja usei no debian e não teve nenhum problema, vc só tem que adaptar de acordo com as suas necessidades
<Edvan> blz vou testar aqui sua configuração
<Edvan> volto ja
<f_dallbem> ok
<Edvan> amigo f_dallbem nao rolou, vou postar as imagens
<Edvan> primeira imagem http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3382/squid1.jpg
<f_dallbem> ok manda ai
<Edvan> segunda imagem http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6387/squid2.jpg
<eloi_carneiro> f_dallbem: o script que vc mandou tem o http_access deny all
<f_dallbem> manda o teamviewer na conversa a parte
<eloi_carneiro> mas não foi definida a ACL all
<Edvan> toda a configuração que vc me passou os coloquei dentro do meu squid.conf
<f_dallbem> comenta ela ai e da um start ai
<f_dallbem> vo ve aki no meu server o q eu esqueci
<f_dallbem> :D
<virtu> alguem aqui rodando Elementary OS?
<hggdh> mode -b *!*@200.186.136.164
<f_dallbem> salva o .conf ai
<edvan> vou sair
<hggdh> asssssss: por favor, troque o teu nick
<asssssss> ahh
<asssssss> me desculpe
<teste> me desculpe
<teste> agora esta melhor
<hggdh> teste: sem problemas, e obrigado
<teste> apertei teclas aleatórias do teclado
<kernel> hggdh, desça dai
<teste> me desculpe :D
<kernel> :D
<hggdh> kernel: agora, sim :-)
<kernel> hehe
<tonao35> boa tarde
<tonao35> fui instalar o desktop elementary os no meu ubuntu e a agora meu unity ta com problema
<AlexandreMBM> tonao35, como assim instalar no Ubuntu? Não é uma outra distro?
<tonao35> e o desktop elementary
<tonao35> dentro do ubuntu
<RMtails> tonao35
<tonao35> so que deu problema no meu desktop ubuntu
<RMtails> nao pode instalar o desktop do elementary os pois o mesmo nao esta nos repositorios ubuntu
<tonao35> mais foi adicionado
<tonao35> por mim mesmo
<RMtails> tonao35
<tonao35> RMtails, diga
<RMtails> qual o nome do pacote do desk do elementary
<tonao35> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-elementary-o-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04 de uma olhada
<RMtails> certo voce ira fazer o inverso
<RMtails> ira retirar o desk do elementary
<RMtails> caso nao quera faze-lo diga agora
<RMtails> pois acredito que haja outra soluçao
<tonao35> ja removi o elementary
<tonao35> ja ate removi o unity  e reinstalei mais nao resolveu
<RMtails> entre no unity abra o terminal e digite unity --reset
<RMtails> isso ira resetar a configuraçao do unity
<tonao35> galvao@acer:~$ unity --reset
<tonao35> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<tonao35> galvao@acer:~$ ^C
<tonao35> galvao@acer:~$
<RMtails> certo
<RMtails> esta pior do que eu pensei
<aprigiosimoes> tonao35, oq vc quer fazer
<tonao35> quero restaurar o funcionamento do meu unity
<aprigiosimoes> abre o terminal
<RMtails> certo abra o terminal e digite
<RMtails> compiz --replace
<RMtails> este comando ira ativar o compiz
<aprigiosimoes> rm -rf .config  .gconf*  .gnome*  && sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<aprigiosimoes> nota-se que o .config me refiro ao seu $USER
<aprigiosimoes> faca isso
<aprigiosimoes> vai voltar a ser oq era
<RMtails> aprigiosimoes> tentar resetar a config do unity com este comando boa ideia
<aprigiosimoes> o unity --reset realmente nao funciona mais
<RMtails> ele funcionava no 12.04
<aprigiosimoes> pq todos os perfils ficam no .config e .gconf
<RMtails> ow esta eu nao sabia
<aprigiosimoes> inclusive perfils de evolution  chrome e a bagaça toda
<aprigiosimoes> vai voltar tudo ser novo ;)
<RMtails> legal
<RMtails> posso usar este comando quando precisar resetar o user
<aprigiosimoes> toda aplicacao q vc instala, ele é dividida ao sistema de acordo com o gerenciamento de pacote do dpkg, ou seja, vai para /usr/share (geral), /usr/share/man (manuais) o resto para info, /etc as conf, /etc/default (suas variaveis personalizadas), /etc/init.d (seus daemons), /etc/init (seus recursos do upstart), /var/log (seus logs), so que o perfil da aplicacao para o seu usuario fica em diretorios ocultos no seu $HOME
<RMtails> humm
<aprigiosimoes> note que vc vai remover todos os perfils de app inclusive o unity vinculado ao seu user
<aprigiosimoes> o dir .amule (exemplo), contem todo perfil e tudo o que o seu user faz. removendo do seu $HOME nao afeta outros users
<aprigiosimoes> tal como o respeito do sistema ao profile user ao profile
<aprigiosimoes> e dentro do .config é tudo aquilo ajustado ao X
<tonao35> aprigiosimoes, to perdido
<tonao35> rsrsr
<aprigiosimoes> aplicativos do seu gnome e unity
<aprigiosimoes> tonao35, vc nao quer zerar toda a conf?
<RMtails> bem ele precissa zerar
<aprigiosimoes> configuracao de email, browser, vai tudo ser zerado do perfil do seu usuario, inclusive do unity
<aprigiosimoes> se vc matar o .config  e .gconf
<aprigiosimoes> quando vc iniciar novamente ele tem uma condicao, usa, nao encontrando, recria
<aprigiosimoes> tonao35, rm -rf  .config  .gconf && sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart (de preferencia fazer isso no console control +alt+f1)
<aprigiosimoes> note que se vc nao reiniciar o seu lightdm, ele nao vai reiniciar todo o ambiente grafico. devido ao fato que ele fica em execucao no terminal 7 devido ao gerenciador de login (daemon) emfuncionamento
<aprigiosimoes> fica perdido n ;)
<RMtails> lol
<aprigiosimoes> ou entao vc pode instalar o dconf-tools, e reinciiar com dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<aprigiosimoes> cade o povo?
<aprigiosimoes> ta almocando
<andretyn> Boa tarde
<tonao35> travou tudo aqui
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe dizer se jigdo funciona para distribuir Live CD's? Observei que no FTP dos releases do Ubuntu tem jigdo apenas para discos alternate e server.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1152052/comments/5
<Julinux> Qual programa posso usar para fazer download de vídeo no youtube
<pauloolhos> julinux: utilizo 4k download
<Julinux> baixa mp3 tbm?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, um momento. Eu uso um.
<Julinux> to precisando baixar em mp3
<Julinux> usei o keepvid mas para mp3 ele não é bmo
<Julinux> bom*
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu uso uma extensão no Firefox
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, ela coloca um menu abaixo do objeto de vídeo
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, o menu oferece várias opções de download (formatos)
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, (estou enfrentando uns problemas aqui, por favor aguarde)
<ForeverStallone> olá galera!
<ForeverStallone> gostaria de saber como assistir tv com a minha placa de captura no ubuntu
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: de onde veio este ffox 12.04.2? A versão oficial é, de facto, 12.04.1. Tens um PPA activo?
<ForeverStallone> gostaria de saber como assistir tv com a minha placa de captura no ubuntu
<ForeverStallone> alguem esta aí?
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, não sabemos lhe responder, provavelmente
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, existem opções, mas eu não as uso então não lembro quais são
<ForeverStallone> provavelmente oq?
<ForeverStallone> oh!
<ForeverStallone> sim
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, por que senão o pessoal lendo falava com você
<ForeverStallone> a central de programas do ubuntu
<ForeverStallone> tem algum programa
<ForeverStallone> relacionado?
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, vou olhar
<ForeverStallone> esta bem!
<ForeverStallone> obrigado!
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, eu ainda lhe respondo; tem uns travamentos por aqui
<chm0d-780> ForeverStallone, qual é o mod da sua placa?
<ForeverStallone> Zogis Angel 220 TV,FM
<chm0d-780> vai lah no synaptic e procura pelo scantv
<chm0d-780> e o tvtime
<chm0d-780> acho que são esses já não lembro
<chm0d-780> já não uso ubuntu com frequência
<ForeverStallone> hehe
<ForeverStallone> vou instalar o synaptic
<chm0d-780> ok
<chm0d-780> qualquer coisa dá um sinal
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, Julinux, hggdh preciso desconectar mas em minutos eu pretendo voltar para continuar
<ForeverStallone> fica tranquilo
<ForeverStallone> Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic (synaptic)
<ForeverStallone> Instalar, remover e atualizar pacotes
<ForeverStallone> estou certo?
<ForeverStallone> This package provides a utility that can scan a channel set for TV
<ForeverStallone> stations and write the ones found in an xawtv configuration file
<ForeverStallone> (which is also read by some other utilities such as fbtv). It
<ForeverStallone> attempts to extract the station names from inter-frame (VBI) data
<ForeverStallone> as well.
<ForeverStallone> é esse o scantv?
<chm0d-780> deve ser
<chm0d-780> instala ele
<chm0d-780> e depois o tvtime
<ForeverStallone> ok
<ForeverStallone> botão direito marcar para instalação
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> é?
<chm0d-780> sim
<ForeverStallone> aplicar
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> pronto
<ForeverStallone> agora é só tvtime
<ForeverStallone> logo após oq eu faço
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> Ò_Ó
<loser> alguem mexe com backtrak ai ???
<CyL> loser: agora vai querer praticar suas atividades ilegais aqui é? Aqui também não é permitido.
<ForeverStallone> qq é backtrack?
<chm0d-780> kkkkk
<ForeverStallone> :P
<CyL> 15:10 -!- loser was kicked from ##backtrack-linux-br by CyL [Atividades ilegais nao sao toleradas]
<chm0d-780> CyL, há quem usa BT para uso diario
<chm0d-780> para trabalho por exemplo
<chm0d-780> CyL, kkkkkkk
<loser> CyL: go home !
<ForeverStallone> oq eu escolho? cabo, radiodifusão, cabo com mais de 100 canais?
<CyL> chm0d-780: Uma baita estupidez, pq acham que vai ser tornar 'hackers' usando o backtrack como desktop, e na verdade estão apenas se expondo mais e mais, já que o backtrack em si é bastante inseguro
<CyL> s/vai/vão
<chm0d-780> sim o BT tem bastante servicos rodando
<ForeverStallone> curicença.... curicençaa garotinho com dúvida aqui
<chm0d-780> mas não faz dele inseguro
<CyL> chm0d-780: Eles é bastante inseguro. Não yem atualizações de segurança com frequência, possui diversas versões de binários vulneráveis (intencionalmente, para uso discrecionário do operaor), e roda tudo como root, só para citar algumas das falhas.
<CyL> chm0d-780: o Backtrack é uma ferramenta, não um sistema operacional
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Faça a sua pergunta, se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe responder.
<chm0d-780> sim mas vc pode optimizar o BT para Desktop
<NoobMaster> Boa tarde
<ForeverStallone> CyL sei...
<chm0d-780> :/
<NoobMaster> eu estou com um computador instalado o ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, já ouvi falar que se usa o Me TV
<chm0d-780> é um S.O baseado numa Distro com uma suite de ferramentas
<NoobMaster> ele vai bem na instalação mas quando chega na hora de dar boot pelo hd ele não chega na tela inicial
<NoobMaster> oque eu posso fazer?
<CyL> chm0d-780: O BackTrack não foi feito para ser usado como SO. Quen disse isso não fui eu, sim o desenvolvedor dele.
<NoobMaster> na verdade ele não faz nada... a tela fica preta como se a resolução não estivesse correta
<NoobMaster> a placa de video é um nvidia integrada com a placa mãe
<CyL> NoobMaster: não aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro?
<NoobMaster> não aparece absolutamente nada
<CyL> NoobMaster: Vc sabe dizer se ele chega a comutar do modo texto para o modo gráfico?
<NoobMaster> não também
<chm0d-780> pq não? se por detrás dele é só ubuntu
<CyL> NoobMaster: ctrl+alt+f1 mostra um console?
<NoobMaster> não
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599665/
<NoobMaster> não foi isso q vc perguntou antes?
<CyL> chm0d-780: já disse pq.
<CyL> NoobMaster: N~~ao, eu perguntei se vc sabia dizer, e vc disse que não.
<NoobMaster> não
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, humm.. 19.0 != 19.0.2
<NoobMaster> foi mal
<NoobMaster> eu disse q não comuta
<chm0d-780> ok respeito sua opinião...
<CyL> NoobMaster: Vc consegue entrar em modo single user?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vou instalar, então
<NoobMaster> como faz?
<CyL> chm0d-780: Como eu disse, não é a minha opinião, é a opinião do criador do backtrack.
<CyL> chm0d-780: Embora a minha opinião seja a mesma.
<loser> chm0d-780: no canal dele só tem ele e o proprio echo...kkk
<CyL> NoobMaster: Vc tem um menu do grub no momento do boot?
<chm0d-780> ok. kkkk
<NoobMaster> não
<NoobMaster> ele mostra a tela da bios e depois apaga
<loser> chm0d-780: detesto puritanos estupidos
<CyL> loser: O canal não é meu. E isso não muda o fato da sua falta de ecrúpulos.
<ForeverStallone> (na boua cara isso aqui ta muito tenso)
<ForeverStallone> até mais caras
<ForeverStallone> vou catar a roupa do varal
<ForeverStallone> :P
<loser> CyL: poupe-me, se eu quisesse sermao iria a igreja !
<ForeverStallone> e ver se consigo resolver o negoço da tv
<ForeverStallone> fui
<CyL> loser: Obrigado por encurtar a nossa conversa. Como partiu para a ofensa pessoal eu não me incomo em ignorá-lo.
<CyL> *incomodo
<NoobMaster> galera briga no off-topic
<NoobMaster> eu fui banido por conversar coisas paralelas ao ubuntu
<NoobMaster> vc estão brigando?
<CyL> NoobMaster: desculpe a interrupção, mas então vc não tem nem acesso ao Grub, é isso?
<loser> CyL: aprende a escrever antes de  mais nada ! kk
<NoobMaster> não tenho
<CyL> NoobMaster: Ok, já tentou dar boot por uma míidia do tipo live e montar seu hd?
<loser> chm0d-780: nao vai continuar escutando o sermao de hoje ???
<NoobMaster> não tentei isso pq eu queria resolver o problema de instalação
<NoobMaster> direto
<NoobMaster> mas montando o disco oq eu poderia fazer?
<CyL> NoobMaster: Qualquer coisa que poderia normalmente fazer se o ubuntu estivesse executando normalmente em seu computador.
<NoobMaster> qual será o problema?
<NoobMaster> sim
<CyL> NoobMaster: Difícil saber sem mas informações.
<NoobMaster> mas na sua opnião qual é o problema mais proximos desses "sintomas"
<CyL> NoobMaster: Pode ser muita coisa, eu estou apostando em algo de errado com o bootloader
<NoobMaster> hum
<ForeverStallone> e... então... houve derramamento de sangue aqui?
<ForeverStallone> enquanto eu sai
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> ....
<ForeverStallone> u.u
<ForeverStallone> galera sempre quando eu ligo meu sistema aparece para eu inserir a senha para desbloquear o chaveiro de seguranã
<ForeverStallone> *segurança
<Joao> eii pessaol
<ForeverStallone> hi
<ForeverStallone> guy
<Joao> Alguem me ajuda aii!
<ForeverStallone> oh
<ForeverStallone> yeah
<ForeverStallone> pode falar
<Joao> to tendo instalar o ubuntu aqui na maquina mais ta osso demais !
<ForeverStallone> u.u
<ForeverStallone> nussa
<ForeverStallone> explica aí
<ForeverStallone> a situação
<Joao> to tentando dar o boot pelo pendrive !
<ForeverStallone> e...
<Joao> mias quando ele vai lá da o erro!
<ForeverStallone> que erro
<ForeverStallone> ?
<Joao> No defaul in UI ...
<Joao> *default
<ForeverStallone> hm...
<ForeverStallone> 1 momento!
<Joao> falou
<NoobMaster> CyL: sabe oque eu acho estranho
<NoobMaster> que o caps lock responde
<ForeverStallone> hm...
<NoobMaster> por isso achei q era um problema de resolução
<ForeverStallone> acho q já sei...
<CyL> NoobMaster: Até no BIOS o CapsLock responde
<ForeverStallone> joão: só um momento
<ForeverStallone> joão: to quase...
<Joao> baixei a 2ªx pensando que estava corrompido
<Joao> tranquilo to aqui
<Joao> gosto daqui :DDD
<NoobMaster> sim
<ForeverStallone> joão
<Joao> oi
<ForeverStallone> ta com o seu pendrive aí
<ForeverStallone> ?
<Joao> ta na mauqina
<ForeverStallone> ok
<ForeverStallone> então...
<ForeverStallone> faz o seguinte..
<Joao> fala
<ForeverStallone> renomeie a pasta “isolinux”
<Joao> ta
<ForeverStallone> para syslinux
<Joao> ta
<ForeverStallone> pronto?
<Joao> yes
<Joao> mais o que ?
<CyL> NoobMaster: Não foi uma pergunta, foi uma afirmação.
<ForeverStallone> joão: só mais um momento
<Joao> ok
<ForeverStallone> joão:e dentro da mesma pasta
<Joao> huum
<ForeverStallone> joão: que se chamava isolinux
<Joao> fala !
<ForeverStallone> vai ter dois arquivos isolinux.cfg e isolinux.bin
<Joao> huuum
<ForeverStallone> joão: esta certo
<ForeverStallone> vê lá c tem esses arquivos
<Joao> ta
<ForeverStallone> joão: estão lá
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> os arquivos?
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, extensão do Firefox:
<Joao> o .bin ta
<Joao> o cfg não
<ForeverStallone> renomeie o isolinux.cfg para syslinux.cfg
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, Download Youtube Videos as MP4 and FLV
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, é o nome
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, desculpe-me aí essa demora toda
<Joao> po cara acho que já sei o que é!
<Joao> o isolinux.bin ta com arquivo VLC!
<ForeverStallone> joão: peraí qe estou inserindo o cs do ubuntu
<Joao> ele pegou pela configuração que estava no Win.
<Joao> falou
<Joao> to aqui
<ForeverStallone> joão: cara
<ForeverStallone> joão: tem sim
<ForeverStallone> o isolinux.cfg e o .bin
<fabiomaca1> boa noite galera
<Joao> o cfg não ta não!
<ForeverStallone> joão: :/
<ForeverStallone> joão: então só renomeio
<ForeverStallone> *renomeie
<ForeverStallone> o isolinux.bin para syslinux.bin
<Joao> ta bom
<ForeverStallone> pronto agora, vê lá se ta funfando
<ForeverStallone> garoto
<ForeverStallone> :D
<ForeverStallone> volta aq depois
<Joao> ja botei!
<ForeverStallone> vai lá agora dar boot com o pen
<ForeverStallone> depois c volta
<Joao> eu botei ele pra abrir como bloco de notas!
<Joao> tem problema???
<ForeverStallone> oq?
<ForeverStallone> ahh
<ForeverStallone> acho q naum
<ForeverStallone> :)
<Joao> Abrir com
<Joao> estava pra abrir com o VLC
<Joao> aquele de midia que roda td!
<Joao> HAHAH
<Joao> geunta ai já volto !
<Helton> EAEEE ANDERSON
<ForeverStallone> aí galera o fedora, quebrou meu pendrive
<ForeverStallone> sacanagem
<ForeverStallone> ...
<Helton> EAEEEEEMANOOOO
<ForeverStallone> eaeeeeeeee
<ForeverStallone> uhuuuuu
<ForeverStallone> \o/
<Helton> ESCREVE AI MANOOO
<ForeverStallone> é nóissssssssss
<Helton> VAI MANO
<hggdh> loser: atrasado, mas ainda assim: por favor, comporte-se. Ou saia do canal.
<hggdh> Helton: sem maúsculas, por favor
<Helton> ok, desculpa
<Helton> DESCULPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Helton> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<hggdh> Helton: eu te avisei
<ForeverStallone> auhsuasuhauhsauhs
<ForeverStallone> hehe
<lieberth> rsrsrs
<ForeverStallone> as vezes é difícil conviver com essas pessoas né hggdh
<loser> hggdh: nao fiz nada de mais
<nawaka> anti-virus pra ubunto que nao paga qual voces indicam?
<ForeverStallone> nenhum
<ForeverStallone> ^^
<ForeverStallone> essa bagaça aqui precisa de anti-vírus não
<ForeverStallone> manolo
<hggdh> loser: eu li o backlog. Não gostei da atitude.
<nawaka> mas eu quero um antivirus pra ubunto
<ForeverStallone> pra q?
<nawaka> pra nao pegar virus
<ForeverStallone> véih aproveitah.... não precisa de anti-vírus naum
<ForeverStallone> ;)
<lieberth> mais eu quero
<CyL> nawaka: Servidor ou desktop?
<hggdh> mas tem. Avast, e outros
<lieberth> desktop
<loser> hggdh: nao tenho culpa, ai é uma questao de posto de vista, sinto muito
<nawaka> servidor
<hggdh> loser: concordo com a questão de ponto de vista, discordo da forma como foi apresentada. Só isto.
<loser> hggdh: ok
<CyL> nawaka: ClamAV é gratuito, existem outros pagos. A desvantagem do ClamAV é que, se não me engano, não tem escaneamento por demanda.
<xGrind> lieberth, quer antivirus? -> baixaki.com.br
<xGrind> lieberth, antivirus só é recomendado caso voce use wine ou maquina virtual
<CyL> xGrind: Ou servidor SAMBA.
<ForeverStallone> acho q nunca vi alguem q usa ubuntu com antivirus
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, por que "só é recomendado" nesses caos?
<xGrind> ForeverStallone, uso Ubuntu desde 2009 e nunca usei antivirus. tem gente que usa pq usa dual-boot. mas se usa dual-boot, q use antivirus na parte do windows, e nao do linux :D
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, existem muitos antivírus para GNU/Linux hoje
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, já cheguei a instalar mas não posso considerar que usei; desde 2008 aprox.
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, pra que voce vai usar antivirus no ubuntu, se os virus são em .exe e nao fazem nada no linux? caso voce use wine ou tem o windows no virtualbox por ex, dai sim ele pode contaminar essas partes
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, existem malwares para Linux e híbridos também
<CyL> xGrind: Existen códigos maliciosos para Linux também: exploits e rootkits por exemplo.
<CyL> xGrind: Além disso existem os casos de servidores SAMBA, que armazenam muitos arquivos que podem conter virus de windows usados por terceiros.
<tonao35> alguem ja instalou outro desktop dentro do ubuntu e causar problemas no unity?€
<CyL> xGrind: arquivos PE e PE32+, bem como ELF são somente uma forma de encapsular código executável.
<ubuntero> boa tarde pessoal, vida inteligente resulta em vida feliz
<ubuntero> arrebentando pipoka aqui e bebendo coca
<pipoka> rs
<pipoka> tb quero
<ubuntero> vou tentar modificar meu ubuntu para ficar verde, com temas tipo lanterna verde
<tonao35> alguem ja instalou outro desktop dentro do ubuntu e causar problemas no unity?€
<ForeverStallone> eu nao
<ForeverStallone> vida inteligente resulta em nerdidade
<ForeverStallone> isso sim...
<ForeverStallone> alguem sabe aí como se tornar adm
<ForeverStallone> ?
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, cheguei só agora
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, admin de que?
<fabiomaca1> tb me fiz essa mesma pergunta, rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, admin profissionalmente?
<xGrind> ForeverStallone, sudo su
<xGrind> voce se torna adm do seu sistema =D
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, admin profissionalmente?
<ForeverStallone> não
<ForeverStallone> caras
<ForeverStallone> rlx
<ForeverStallone> to falando como se tornar adm daqu
<fabiomaca1> vc quer logar como sudo
<ForeverStallone> do irc, do forum
<fabiomaca1> haaaa tá
<fabiomaca1> não sei
<AlexandreMBM> ForeverStallone, su -
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrrss
<ForeverStallone> kkkk
<ForeverStallone> 6 brizaram em...
<ForeverStallone> :D
<fabiomaca1> hehehehehe e eu nem fumei nada hoje
<ForeverStallone> '-'
<ForeverStallone> pokerface
<xGrind> ForeverStallone, pode ser admin em varias coisas. administrador de empresas, administrador (root)...
<xGrind> explica
<ForeverStallone> to ligado
<ForeverStallone> só tava
<ForeverStallone> querendo saber como se tornar adiministrador, tanto no forum
<ForeverStallone> tanto no irc
<xGrind> ForeverStallone, ve com algum OP
<ForeverStallone> tem algum adm aq
<ForeverStallone> ?
<xGrind> hggdh
<ForeverStallone> tem algum operador online aq
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> hehe
<ForeverStallone> ele sempre ta online
<ForeverStallone> mas nem sempre responde
<ForeverStallone> :D
<ForeverStallone> alguem sabe aí um comando para acabar com o própio computador?
<ForeverStallone> se eu tiver raiva do meu pc
<ForeverStallone> eu executo ele
<ForeverStallone> daí
<ForeverStallone> :P
<xGrind> digita /quit
<ForeverStallone> não
<ForeverStallone> isso faria eu sair
<ForeverStallone> do irc
<ForeverStallone> :P
<fabiomaca1> ForeverStallone: jogar no chão...
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrs desculpa mano não deu pra perder a piada
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrs
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: o que desejas?
<ForeverStallone> é só uma perguntinha boba
<ForeverStallone> de como se tornar um adm
<ForeverStallone> ou operador
<ForeverStallone> tanto do irc, e do forum
<ForeverStallone> c sabe como????
<hggdh> no forum não sei. Aqui, algumas dicas: (1) não se proponha; (2) seja activo no canal; (3) não faça besteira no canal; (4) espere.
<ForeverStallone> daí com quem a gente
<ForeverStallone> flaa
<ForeverStallone> pra se tornar amd
<ForeverStallone> adm
<ForeverStallone> (hehe)
<hggdh> quando for necessário mais um op, normalmente um anúncio é publicado em uma mailing list
<hggdh> (vou descobrir qual)
<ForeverStallone> mailing list?
<CyL> ForeverStallone:  ':(){ :|:& };:' sem aspas, isso acaba com o seu computador.
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: um lista de email. Especificamente, Ubuntu IRC issues discussion list <ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com>
<ForeverStallone> poxa cyl
<ForeverStallone> brigado
<ForeverStallone> até mais galera
<ForeverStallone> vou acabar com o meu pc
<ForeverStallone> fuiii
<ForeverStallone> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
<fabiomaca1> <hggdh> o que seria fazer besteiras????
<fabiomaca1> só curiosidade
<ForeverStallone> <fabiomaca1> isso q eu estou fazendo
<ForeverStallone> ^^
<hggdh> fabiomaca1: tipo o que, mais cedo, estava a fazer o Helton
<hggdh> fabiomaca1: em resumo -- não seguir as regras do canal
<fabiomaca1> hggdh: tu me fala onde posso ler as regras do canal??? no ubuntu -br tem???
<hggdh> fabiomaca1: veja /topic :-)
<fabiomaca1> ok, valew
<ForeverStallone> hggdh da pra ver q vc é português por que se interessou em cuidar do canal br?
<ForeverStallone> ??
<bergginu> fabiomaca1: acho que tem no tópico um link p regras
<ForeverStallone> ahh esquece
<ForeverStallone> :/
<ForeverStallone> heyy cyl oq aquele código faz com o cp
<ForeverStallone> *pc?
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: não sou Portugues, sou filho de. Mas não tenho o passaporte. Meu problema é que, quando novo, só lia livros editados em Portugal (muito melhores que os Brasileiros); depois faz alguns longos anos que não tinha mais com quem falar Portugues
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: kernel panic
<hggdh> é a chamada fork bomb
<CyL> hggdh: na verdade normalmene não resulta em kernel panic, apenas travamento, sem mais efeitos colaterais
<fabiomaca1> hggdh: off topic total - eu estou solicitando o meu, vc já pensou em fazer o seu???
<CyL> hggdh: Só causaria kenel panic se houvesse exaustão de memória física, o que hoje em dia é pouco comum
<CyL> hggdh: Entretanto a fila de processos cresce exponencialmente
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: fork bom é quando um processo começa a ter filhos e esgotar os recursos do sistema (como nos desenhos animados, quando pomos um casal de celhos juntos)
<ForeverStallone> u.u
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: isto resulta em travamentos ou, pelo menos lentidão
<ForeverStallone> incrivel
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: tem como combater isto, impondo algumas limitações nas configurações do sistema
<ForeverStallone> mas ao desligar
<ForeverStallone> o pc
<ForeverStallone> fika normal
<ForeverStallone> ?
<bergginu> geralmente sim
<bergginu> se não alterar nada no sistema de arquivos
<ForeverStallone> ':(){ :|:& };:'
<ForeverStallone> mas o q isso
<bergginu> é uma forma automatizada de você tentar abrir um monte de programas ao mesmo tempo:P
<ForeverStallone> qual é o significado
<ForeverStallone> desses simbolos
<ForeverStallone> ':(){ :|:& };:'
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Vc sabe bash scripting?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Isso é um script bash
<ForeverStallone> cyl: não mais eu aprendo rápido
<ForeverStallone> cyl: ;)
<bergginu> rapaz, até agora não me preocupei em traduzir ao pé da letrar, mas é uma série de comando no bash pra criar subprocessos
<CyL> bergginu: Um função de nome : é definida, que chama a si mesma duas vezes, usando uma sintaxe que força o bash a criar uma subshell para atender a cada chamada, isso tudo dentro de um loop infinito
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Então aprenda rapidinho que vc vai entender
<ForeverStallone> cyl: ;)
<CyL> bergginu: Ou melhor dizendo de um loop recursivo infinito
<ForeverStallone> ;)
<bergginu> CyL: vc é o cara
<bergginu> ForeverStallone é pra botar no CUmeço do prompt :P
<ForeverStallone> eu sei..
<ForeverStallone> até parece q eu ia fazer isso
<ForeverStallone> né
<ForeverStallone> ;)
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: é sempre bom fazer um merd... digo uns testes desse tipo
<ForeverStallone> eu sei...
<ForeverStallone> já fiz mer... do o compiz
<ForeverStallone> hehe
<ForeverStallone> eu instalei o ubuntu a poucas semanas
<ForeverStallone> nem sabia usar direito
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: se possível, vc deixa uma máquina velha ou virtual, reservada pra testes de coisas novas
<ForeverStallone> quando eu baixei... o compizconfig
<CyL> ForeverStallone: essa fork bomb não causa efeitos colaterais a não ser a exaustão de recursos, ou seja, não danifica seu PC. Entretando o shutdown forçado que vc vai ter quer fazer depois pode corromper alguns arquivos, mas isso não é diferente de uma queda de energia por exemplo.
<ForeverStallone> hm..
<ForeverStallone> uma coisa q eu na curti muito no linux
<ForeverStallone> é q tipo... não há proteção com arquivos do sistema
<CyL> ?
<ForeverStallone> não tem proteção contra apagar algum arquivo importante do sistema
<bergginu> cuma?
<CyL> A falta de uma janelinha perguntando se vc tem mesmo certeza que deseja fazer asneiras não é falta de seguranção com arquivos do sistema
<ForeverStallone> não isso.
<ForeverStallone> tipo...
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: na verdade essa proteçõ é mais efetiva que a do windows
<ForeverStallone> eu posso aq
<CyL> ForeverStallone: A falta de proteção é executar algo que danifique seu sistema enquando logado  como root
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: só que vc precisa de permições root pra isso
<ForeverStallone> hm...
<ForeverStallone> pra q serve o arquivo
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: se vc é root o sistema entende que vc sabe o que está fazendo
<ForeverStallone> initrd.img
<ForeverStallone> ?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Vc sai deletando arquivos do windows para descobrir para que eles servem?
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: não apague
<ForeverStallone> não
<ForeverStallone> eu sei...
<ForeverStallone> rlx
<ForeverStallone> só quero saber
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Então no linux não é diferente
<ForeverStallone> pra q serve
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: éuma dos arquivos carregados na iniciação
<CyL> ForeverStallone: É um container contendo um kernel que é utilizado para inicializar o kernel principal do seu sistema
<ForeverStallone> se eu apagar ele
<ForeverStallone> oq acontece
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> o sistema nao da boot né
<ForeverStallone> ?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Pra que quer saber isso?
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: isso é um sistema de arquivos base com algumas ferramentas p arranque
<ForeverStallone> respondam-me
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: não
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Eu não tenho obrigação de responder. A sua pergunta é duvidosa, pra que quer saber?
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: calma, cara
<ForeverStallone> se eu apagar ele o sistema não funfa mais n[e
<ForeverStallone> desculpe...
<ForeverStallone> pareceu q eu tava mandando
<ForeverStallone> ..
<ForeverStallone> ;)
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: dá uma lida nesse material aqui http://www.guiafoca.org/ que vc vai aprender bastante sobre Linux
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Além disso as suas dúvidas estão indo para um caminho tortuoso.
<ForeverStallone> kkkkk
<ForeverStallone> eu sei...
<ForeverStallone> é legal saber de umas coisas que podem acabar com o sistema
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: relaxa, cara
<ForeverStallone> pq?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: É, é legal. O problema é que existem mais pessoas com índole duvidosa do que com boa índole por aí.
<ForeverStallone> u.u
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: o beleza aqui é criar. fazer coisas funcionarem. acabar com tudo é moleza, apesar de dar uma falsa sensação de poder
<ForeverStallone> u.u2
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: poder é criar, não destruir
<ForeverStallone> ah... mas então cheguei aonde queria.. tipo... aq no linux da pra apagar esse arquivo de boua...
<bergginu> concorda, CyL ?
<ForeverStallone> tipo... deveria ter um sistema q podesse bloquear a deletação desse arquivo
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Só para sua informação, apagar este arquivo é algo fácil de se reverter
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: no Windows tbm, cara
<ForeverStallone> assim... não gosto do windows não
<ForeverStallone> ta
<ForeverStallone> ;)
<ForeverStallone> só estou citando um exemplo
<CyL> bergginu: Eu não sei mais o que acho. Acho que muita gente já perdeu a vergonha de fazer perguntas desse tipo.
<ForeverStallone> eu sei... mais no windows ahh uma opção q bloqueia
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Não é verdade
<ForeverStallone> u.u
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: Windows é pura ilusão!
<ForeverStallone> por aí
<ForeverStallone> ...
<Math__> como instalo o ubuntu junto com meu windows 7??
<CyL> ForeverStallone: No windows é um pouco diferente porque o lock de arquivos usa um mecanismo diferente do linux.
<Math__> ????
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: o pessoal da Microsoft põe cachorro pra guardar linguiça!
<ForeverStallone> traduz aí
<Joao> ai galera
<ForeverStallone> math: com a iso
<ForeverStallone> math:  do ubuntu
<Joao> pra instalar o fedora eu preciso extrair do .rar ????
<Math__> da um link da iso mais nova do ubunto que boto no virtual machine
<ForeverStallone> ??
<ForeverStallone> math: baixa aí
<bergginu> Math__: vc cria uma partição primeiro
<ForeverStallone> math:  ubuntu-br.org
<ForeverStallone> nem precisa
<ForeverStallone> ...
<CyL> Joao: de onde vc tirou esse arquivo rar?
<ForeverStallone> eu instalei o meu sem..
<hggdh> fabiomaca1: quase peguei, fazem muitos anos atras. Mas dependia do meu pai (em algum processo burocrático)
<ForeverStallone> joão: vdd
<ForeverStallone> joão: não existe
<Math__> blz to baixando
<ForeverStallone> nenhum arquivo rar
<Math__> mas e dpois abro com o daemon eee?
<ForeverStallone> math: já usou ubuntu antes math?
<Math__> nn
<Math__> quero conhecer o os
<zeRopHan> o linux
<zeRopHan> nunca vai chegar perto do windows
<zeRopHan> ainda mais depois do 8
<zeRopHan> kkkkkk
<ForeverStallone> hehe
<ForeverStallone> q bobagem
<ForeverStallone> por favor
<ForeverStallone> não começem uma briga
<ForeverStallone> plis
<Math__> o 8 é um lixo: corrigindo --> dpois do 7
<CyL> zeRopHan: São sistemas diferentes, os dois são muito bons em áreas específicas.
<Joao> to falando quando baixa
<zeRopHan> CyL,  mas na moral
<zeRopHan> se nao for pra servidor
<zeRopHan> o linux nao serve pra nada
<ForeverStallone> :O
<Math__> velho como divido o sistema com a iso na mao??
<bergginu> zeRopHan: se veio pra trolar, cara
<ForeverStallone> véih o as idéa do cara em cyl o cara vai num irc pra ubuntu e fika aqui falando de windows vê se pode
<bergginu> zeRopHan: nem perde tempo
<ForeverStallone> é intaum...
<bergginu> zeRopHan: isso é um canal de suporte
<hggdh> zeRopHan: questão de opinião. Eu apenas uso Linux já faz oito anos
<zeRopHan> eu to no ubuntu aqui
<zeRopHan> so q pra mim n tem função nenhuma
<zeRopHan> acesso via comandos iai?
<Math__> o linux tem support pra .doc , .pptx e talz??
<zeRopHan> so por isso é bom
<zeRopHan> ?
<hggdh> zeRopHan: perfeito. Tua opinião está dada. Agora, vamos voltar ao tópico do canal
<Math__> o linux tem support pra .doc , .pptx e talz??
<CyL> zeRopHan: 95% das coisas que vvc faz na internet recisam de um servidor. Seguindo o seu próprio raciocínio, o Linux não pode ser tão ruim assim né?
<bergginu> zeRopHan: vc, pelo visto, não tem noção do que é um sistema operacional
<ForeverStallone> deixem.. o cara... se ele quer pagar 400 reais em um sistema operacional tudo bem....
<hggdh> gente, basta
<zeRopHan> nao acho o linux ruim
<hggdh> ...
<ForeverStallone> véihs os cara só qrem ver vcs bravinhos
<bergginu> zeRopHan: melhor não criar discussão, já que aqui é uma canal de suporte, não figurinhas
<ForeverStallone> rlxem
<zeRopHan> so acho a idéia de dizer que ele eh melhor que o windows besteira
<Math__> NINGUEM ME RESPONDE NESSA BAGAÇA, TO COM DUVIDA SÉRIO BARAI!!!!!!!!!!
<ForeverStallone> ahh
<ForeverStallone> malz aee math
<Math__> o linux tem support pra .doc , .pptx e talz??
<hggdh> Math__: paciencia, por favor
<CyL> Math__: limnitado
<Math__> tátá
<CyL> *limitado
<bergginu> Math__: fala
<fabiomaca1> Math__: sim
<fabiomaca1> pronto tá respondido
<Math__> que software uso então?
<fabiomaca1> open office
<fabiomaca1> liber
<Math__> free?
<bergginu> Math__: usamos o libreoffice
<zeRopHan> LOL'
<fabiomaca1> sim free
<CyL> Math__: Ninguém pode te responder essa quetsão já que ela é subjetiva.
<Math__> é bomm?
<bergginu> Math__: é open source e vc pode testar no windows tbm
<Math__> hmm
<bergginu> Math__: é bom que vc teste, pq ser bom é questão de opinião, acima de tudo
<Math__> dpois de baixado a iso como divido meu win 7 pro com o ubuntu?
<ForeverStallone> math eu usava o windows a 2 semanas resolvi testar o ubuntu e não me arrependi
<ForeverStallone> cara
<Math__> e vai pesar mt?
<ForeverStallone> magina
<ForeverStallone> quem pesa é o seu windows
<ForeverStallone> não o ubuntu
<Math__> hmm
<ForeverStallone> :)
<fabiomaca1> Math__: eu uso a um bom tempo não tenho problemas, sou o unico funcionario da empresa que usa linux e ninguem deixou de abirir nenhum documento que eu escrevi
<bergginu> Math__: já vi muito servidor, que n sabia fazer nada fora do windows, se apaixonar pelo ubuntu e libreoffice
<Math__> tem como partilhar o hd sem perder os arquivos?
<bergginu> Math__: vc só precisa ter vontade de aprender coisas novas
<bergginu> Math__: sim, tem
<CyL> ForeverStallone: isso é subjetivo
<Math__> explain please
<ForeverStallone> calma galera
<Space_Daface> Minha placa wireless esta configurada e preciso so colocar o icone para gerenciar as conexão no backtrack 5r3 64bits
<ForeverStallone> calma
<bergginu> vc cri uma partição lógica, de preferência
<ForeverStallone> passou... passou,,,
<Math__> calma explica passo a passo
<Math__> n sou bom nessa area
<fabiomaca1> Math__: dá uma saca no google como configurar compartilhamento de pastas e permissões, tem varios tutoriais
<CyL> Math__: existem bons tutorias no google, já procurou?
<bergginu> acho que o pessoal usa um programinha p windows chamado partitionmagic
<Math__> blz
<Math__> vou procurar no youtube
<bergginu> *partition magic
<Math__> vlwz
<hggdh> Math__: tua melhor opção é rodar o Ubuntu no mode "live" -- nada é instalado no harddrive, e podes ver o que funciona, ou não
<CyL> Math__: Youtube não é google
<bergginu> Math__: boa sorte, cara
<ForeverStallone> galera vou cair fora blz?? falou aí pra vcs e obrigado hggdh por ter me ajudado hoje vlw? fuizzzzz
<bergginu> Math__: qqr coisa, é só perguntar, que a gente vê o que faz
<Math__> cara youtube é bem + facil pra entender tutoriais
<bergginu> ForeverStallone: vai ler o guia foca linux, que vc vira phodão em pouco tempo
<CyL> Math__: novamente, é uma questão de opinião
<Math__> malz
<hggdh> bergginu: linguagem, por favor. Primeiro e último aviso.
<Math__> vcs de nome vermei, são os tops do chat? kkkkkkk
<CyL> Math__: A princípio a cor do nome não significa nada
<Math__> hmm
<bergginu> hggdh: ok
<CyL> hggdh: Posso falar em pvt?
<hggdh> CyL: por favor
<ForeverStallone> ahh voltei...
<ForeverStallone> já q o papo tah tão bão
<ForeverStallone> intaum.... alguem aí com dúvida
<ForeverStallone> sei lá :
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> alguem aí sabe que horas são
<ForeverStallone> ?
<fabiomaca1> aqui na irlanda 20:45
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrsrs
<Undertaker> 17:45
<ForeverStallone> alguem sabe aí se tem algum serviço do ubuntu que comsome internet direto
<ForeverStallone> ?
<Undertaker> em brasilia claro
<ForeverStallone> qual é o melhor editor de víde
<ForeverStallone> o:
<fabiomaca1> acho que o update se estiver checado para verificar em real time
<fabiomaca1> mas tem que verificar como está configurado na sua maquina
<ForeverStallone> hm.. ok
<ForeverStallone> mas qual é o melhor editor de vídeo
<ForeverStallone> s
<ForeverStallone> ?
<fabiomaca1> abre o atualizar e dá uma oladinha nas configs
<fabiomaca1> nunca editei um video no ubuntu essa eu passo
<ForeverStallone> procurar por atualizações
<ForeverStallone> diariamente
<Undertaker> isso mesmo
<ForeverStallone> quando houve de segurança
<ForeverStallone> imediatament
<ForeverStallone> e
<fabiomaca1> diariamente acho que é uma vez por dia né
<Undertaker> ??
<ForeverStallone> acho q sim
<ForeverStallone> né
<ForeverStallone> diariamente
<ForeverStallone> na guia drivers adicionais
<ForeverStallone> não aparece
<ForeverStallone> nada
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> pq
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> to com uma amd/ati x1550
<fabiomaca1> acho que pq vc não tem nenhum na sua maquina
<ForeverStallone> olhe a mensagem acima
<ForeverStallone> companheiro
<Undertaker> porque os drivers necessarios estão instalados
<ForeverStallone> acho q os opensources não são nescessário
<ForeverStallone> s
<ForeverStallone> :S
<fabiomaca1> vc deve ter no painel
<fabiomaca1> uma opção para verificar os detalhes
<ForeverStallone> não mesmo
<ForeverStallone> nos detalhes
<ForeverStallone> esta assim:
<ForeverStallone> Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515
<fabiomaca1> abre ela dá uma olhadinha e verifica como esta a sua placa de video, verifica o driver que o ubuntu tá usando com ela manja
<ForeverStallone> Padrão
<ForeverStallone> ???
<ForeverStallone> traduz
<fabiomaca1> hummmm
<ForeverStallone> aee rapidão q 6 horas vou pra igreja
<ForeverStallone> :D
<fabiomaca1> igreja???
<ForeverStallone> é
<ForeverStallone> (POKER FACE)
<fabiomaca1> eu vou pro pub rezar
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrsrss
<ForeverStallone> :P
<ForeverStallone> mais fla aee
<fabiomaca1> faz assim coloca no google, o modelo da sua placa e verifica se existe algum driver proprietario para ubuntu
<fabiomaca1> ai se tiver verifica se alguem instalou o que aconteceu, analisa com calma
<fabiomaca1> para verificar se vc realmente precisa colocar esse driver e se ninguem teve problemas em usalos etc.
<ForeverStallone> ahh
<ForeverStallone> acabei de ver
<ForeverStallone> essa placa q eu tenho
<ForeverStallone> não tem driver pra ubuntu
<ForeverStallone> mermo
<ForeverStallone> aparentemente nenhuma pra essa geração de placas de vídeo
<ForeverStallone> hehe
<ForeverStallone> esquece
<ForeverStallone> acho q já vou saindo
<ForeverStallone> até mais caras
<ForeverStallone> falou aí caras pálidas
<ujjain> Eu preciso de ajuda.
<CyL> ujjain: E nós precisamos de saber a respeito do que.
<ujjain> CyL, ahh, eu entendo.
<ujjain> eu estou estudando português e gostaria de saber que é "Linux Server Specialist" em português.
<CyL> ujjain: A tradução literal é Especialista em Servidores Linux
<ujjain> Especialista em Servidores Linux em "Empresa" < assim e certo?
<CyL> ujjain: Está traduzindo seu currículo?
<ujjain> ah sim hehehe
<CyL> ujjain: Me chame no particular, esse assunto é offtopic.
<ujjain> ahhh, eu entendo sim.
<ujjain> desculpa.
<CyL> ujjain: Sabe usar o particular?
<ujjain> CyL, eu não sei que significa isso.
<CyL> ujjain: Call me on private, since this is an offtopic subject
<ujjain> eu traduzei "Servidor Especialista Linux na ..."
<ujjain> eu ok, eu te envirei
<CyL> firecode: Apenas a título de curiosidade, como o seu cliente IC está configurado para autojoin, isto está expondo o seu endereço IP sem que você saiba.
<CyL> *IRC
<Elfox> Boa noite pessoal, Seguinte tava procurando uns driver para minha placa intel e descobri isso aqui na internet foi lançado dia 7 de março desse anoalguém pode me explicar do que se trata e como instalar eles ?? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/ <-- esse é o link
<CyL> Elfox: Ao que parece são drivers de linux para gpu intel
<Elfox> isso é novidade pelo que eu vi la também a versão 1 saiu antes de ontem
<Elfox> tentei procurar algo a respeito encontrei nada, queria saber se alguém tem mais detalhes sobre isso
<CyL> firecode: vc viuminha mensagem?
<Space_Daface> alguem ai ja teve problema com o gerenciador de conexao de  │ SunStar
<Space_Daface>                 │                      | rede wifi com o gerenciador de conexao
<lianna> como faço pra configurar o meu acesso à internet através do d-link?
<Julinux> seu modem não está roteado?
<Julinux> lianna,
<lianna> ola
<Julinux> Oi, seu modem não é roteado?
<lianna> como assim?
<Julinux> qual seria o d-link? modem-ADSL? Routeador Wireless? Placa Wireless?
<lianna> modem adsl
<Julinux> certo
<lianna> 500-B
<Julinux> você tem alguma familiaridade com terminal?
<Julinux> terminal de comando
<lianna> nao
<lianna> tem um telefone pra suporte tecnico?
<lianna> ola!
<lianna> oie
<lianna> tem alguem aí?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> certo
<lianna> ok
<Julinux> Qual versão do Ubuntu você está usando?
<lianna> gettext-domain
<Julinux> Rs'
<lianna> o q?
<Julinux> Você está usando Ubuntu?
<lianna> sim
<Julinux> qual a versão? 12.04 12.10
<Julinux> 10.04
<lianna>  seria 4.8.4?
<Julinux> não
<lianna> é q qdo pesquiso as configuracoes só aparece isso
<lianna> tem telefone?
<Julinux> tenho
<Julinux> da TIM
<Julinux> vamos fazer o seguinte
<lianna> qual o numero?
<lianna> oie
<Julinux> mandei no pvt
<lianna> o q é isso?
<lianna> ??
<lianna> ??
<lianna> vc ainda ta aí?
<xGrind> escrevam em uma só linha. faz favor
<Julinux> vou te mandar o link de um vídeo no youtube, vou estar ao vivo com você
<lianna> vou sair da net deste computador agora e no meu computador ainda nao tem net
<lianna> entao preciso de um telefone pra configurar
<lianna> oieee
<lianna> ????
<lianna> o que ta acontecendo?
<lianna> ta caindo a linha aí?
<lianna> preciso desligar, vc vai passar o numero?
<lianna> oie
<Julinux> (98) 8222-4909
<lianna> ok
<lianna> obrigado
<Julinux> certo
<lianna> ate daqui a pouco
<lianna> bye
<zeRopHan> Julinux 98?
<zeRopHan> sao luis?
<Julinux> é
<zeRopHan> Julinux sou de açailandia
<Julinux> só não me liguem acobrar que eu não tenho crédito
<Julinux> auehauheauehae
<zeRopHan> Haha
<fabiomaca1> quem estiver afim estou na irlanda, hehhe é só ligar
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrs
<Julinux> kkkkkkk'
<Julinux> fabiomaca1, agora te pergunto uma coisa? Irlanda no Norte ou do Sul?
<fabiomaca1> hehehehe mano republica da irlanda, hehehehe irlanda do sul, eu moro em dublin
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<fabiomaca1> boa noite!!!
#ubuntu-br 2013-03-10
<korda> Boa noite pessoal
<korda> alguém pode me ajudar a resolver o problema da minha wireless no ubuntu 12.10??
<Space_Daface> placa de video intel no notebook samsung e300e4c usando o backtrack 5 r3
<korda> alguém pode me ajudar a resolver o problema da minha wireless no ubuntu 12.10??
<fabiomaca1> korda: manda ai meu querido
<fabiomaca1> korda: qual é a sua placa? é laptop? qual é a marca?
<korda> sim, é um lenovo g470, placa RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Space_Daface> e um notebook np300e4c-ad5br
<Space_Daface> e um samsung
<korda> notebook lenovo G470
<korda> placa RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<fabiomaca1> korda: seu wireless é compartilhado com o blue tooth
<fabiomaca1> ???
<Space_Daface> a minha e Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<Space_Daface> quando do ifconfig ela aparece mais nao aparece
<korda> não sei fabiomacal
<Space_Daface> quando coloca pra procurar as rede wifi ele enconta
<korda> *-network                       descrição: Ethernet interface        produto: AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet        fabricante: Atheros Communications Inc.        physical id: 0        informações do barramento: pci@0000:01:00.0        nome lógico: eth0        versão: c1        serial: 00:23:5a:78:04:a1        tamanho: 100Mbit/s        capacidade: 100Mbit/s        largura: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pc
<korda> physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation        configuração: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=atl1c driverversion=1.0.1.0-NAPI duplex=full ip=192.168.0.2 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100Mbit/s        recursos: irq:44 memória:d0500000-d053ffff ioport:2000(tamanho=128)   *-network DESABILITADO        descrição: Interface sem fio        produto: RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<fabiomaca1> ela não está ligando, certo, vc só consegue conectar pelo cabo
<korda> sim, isso
<korda> ela não reconhece nenhuma rede wireless
<korda> onde fica os icones de rede, fica ligado 'modo avião' e o botão wireless não liga
<fabiomaca1> ok korda: e Space_Daface: guenta ai
<Space_Daface> fabiomaca1: ok vo fumar um cigarro aqui
<korda> beleza, valeu manin
<Space_Daface> fabiomaca1: rapidola
<fabiomaca1> Vamos lá
<fabiomaca1> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,103096.0.html
<fabiomaca1> eu tive um problema igual em um sleekbook da hp novinho que eu comprei, a um mes atras, quebrei a cabeça e consegui resolver e escrevi o passo a passo, no forum é o ultimo post e está no meu nome mesmo fabiomaca
<fabiomaca1> é só seguir e correr pro abraço, wireless no ubuntu tem uns probleminhas com drivers proprietarios mesmo
<korda> perae, vou tentar aqui, já te falo
<fabiomaca1> vai na fé que vai funcionar
<fabiomaca1> é só doar €50 na minha conta que tá tudo certo, rsrsrsrsrs brincadeira
<korda> kkkkk, eu mando sim
<korda> mas aqui, a versão do harware é diferente da que você postou lá
<korda> não esquenta, sou noob em linux
<korda> a minha é essa ó Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<korda> quando eu do o comando lspci | grep Network
<fabiomaca1> ok guenta ai vou conferir se vai funcionar com esse
<Math__> galera, alguém on:
<Math__> alguem tá on(interrogacao)
<korda> fabiomaca, no site que você mandou o link até tem o diretório pro download da placa mas não tem nenhum arquivo para linux lá =(((
<Math__> galera n to conseguindo acessar a central de programas
<fabiomaca1> korda: se liga nesse passo a passo do cara, em um post ele colocou um passo a passo que resolveu e tá bem explicadinho
<Math__> n consigo acessar nenhum
<fabiomaca1> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=96427.0
<korda> vou tentar, guentae
<fabiomaca1> korda: é exatamente o modelo da sua placa
<Math__> n consigo nem pelo terminal
<Math__> alguem ajuda namoral
<korda> blz, to lendo lá
<fabiomaca1> Math__: como assim mano não tá abrindo a central????
<Math__> assim q abro ela fecha
<fabiomaca1> vc instalou ou está rodando o ubuntu como live
<fabiomaca1> ??
<Math__> instalei
<Math__> tá dual boot
<fabiomaca1> que estranho
<fabiomaca1> vixiiiii
<fabiomaca1> serio mano
<Math__> tudo nativo pega
<Math__> menos a central
<Math__> amei o sistema mas poxa
<fabiomaca1> Math__: mano nunca passei por isso
<fabiomaca1> sua net tá funcionando né???
<Math__> tentei pelo terminal "software-center"  e n abriu
<fabiomaca1> Math__: entendi, vc fez as atualizações???
<Math__> assim q abro ela fecha e dá a opcao de enviar o relatório de erros
<Math__> sim
<Math__> e to na mais recente: 12.10
<fabiomaca1> versão 12.10??
<Math__> s
<fabiomaca1> tá blz
<Math__> ja restartei e talz
<fabiomaca1> mano deixa eu pensar...
<fabiomaca1> passa as confs da sua maquina
<Math__> 8 gb de ram
<Math__> 750 de hd
<Math__> i7 dual core 2670qm
<Math__> laptop dell xps 15
<fabiomaca1> faz assim tem um lance pra vc ver o log de erro do ubuntu
<Math__> nvidia 540m dedicada 2gb
<fabiomaca1> abre o log e depois abre a central
<Math__> log o que é
<fabiomaca1> e verifica o que ele está printando no log pra ver se dá uma luz
<Math__> desculpa mais sou bem novo no ubuntu
<Math__> onde é o log
<fabiomaca1> escreve log na busca de programas que vc vai ver um programinha para ler os logs
<Math__> sim achei
<fabiomaca1> blz
<Math__> hm ver o q
<fabiomaca1> maravilha
<fabiomaca1> deve ter um log de erro do sistema
<fabiomaca1> certo???
<korda> fabiomaca1: depois que acabar ae me chama plz
<Math__> xo v
<fabiomaca1> deixa ele aberto
<fabiomaca1> abre a central ele vai dar um erro, deve printar no final do arquivo
<fabiomaca1> copia o erro e cola aqui
<Math__> n vi erro
<fabiomaca1> Korda: manda ai fio, o que pegou ai
<fabiomaca1> Math__: não???
<Math__> matheus-Dell-System-XPS-L502X kernel: [    8.817014] video: probe of LNXVIDEO:00 failed with error 5
<Math__> um q achei
<korda> fabiomaca1: então, o diretório do site tá vazio, não tem arquivo pra download lá não
<fabiomaca1> korda: mas no primeiro tutorial ou no segundo
<fabiomaca1> Math__: tenta atualizar
<fabiomaca1> esse log
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> vish math
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> tu ta aq desde 4 horas
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> '-'
<korda> fabiomaca1: nos dois segue pro mesmo site da mediatek
<fabiomaca1> ele tem que te falar alguma coisa, esse erro que vc passou é placa de video, não sei se tem a ver com a central de software
<Math__> cara esse foi o unico que achei quando pesquisei error e bug
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> intaum...
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> instalou o ubuntu
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> msth
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> math
<fabiomaca1> korda: faz assim manolo, coloca rt3090 no google e escreve download e ve se aparece algum link para baixar for linux
<Math__> qqq <FoReVeRsTaLlOnE>
<Math__> q foiii poowww
<fabiomaca1> Math__: mano na boa, eu não sei, acho que posso até ser criticado pelo que vou te falar, mas eu tiraria o windows e instalava so o ubuntu
<Math__> poww vei
<Math__> mas de boaz ai num dá n
<fabiomaca1> Math__: caso vc precise de um windows, roda um xp que é de free, em uma virtual box e de boa
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> conseguiu instalar o ubuntu
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ?
<Math__> mais facil reinstalar ubuntu q tá no meu pendrive
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> math
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> curtiu?
<Math__> o q
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> o ubuntu
<Math__> odiei o virtual box
<Math__> sim curti
<fabiomaca1> Math__ : sua maquina é boa mano, puta maquinão, se marcar até frita bife e faz café
<Math__> sei kkkkkkkkkk
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ahsuahsausahhsa
<Math__> roda tudo
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> meu notebook ficou assim
<fabiomaca1> mas pensa que o virtual box é só para caso vc precise mesmo de um windows
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> fritava até ovo
<Math__> mas o problema é os programas pow
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> fika com dual-boot
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> lek
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> zika
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> dabaladaaaaa
<Math__> ja to
<Math__> pow
<Math__> dual boot
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> é intaum...
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> blz
<fabiomaca1> Math__: mas que programas que vc tanto precisa???
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> faiz bem...
<Math__> acho q vou ter é q reinstalar
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> pq
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ?
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> fala aee math
<Math__> na vdd o ubuntu era só pra conhecer mas amei admito
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ^^
<Math__> mas tipo agora q ja me gusta quero ele completo
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> tb tinha instalado
<fabiomaca1> Foreverstalone: não está abrindo a central de programas na maquina do Math__
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ahhh
<Math__> mas com meus arquivos do windows só de garantia
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> fika com o windows por enquanto
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> cara
<Math__> s
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> instalei o ubuntu a pouco tempo tb
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> amei tb
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ^^
<Math__> éu penso em reinstalar o ubuntu
<Math__> mt leve né
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ii....
<Math__> amazing
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> hehe
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> acho melhor c reinstalar
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> mermo
<fabiomaca1> Galera eu uso o ubuntu a um tempo, programo, desenho faço tudo com o ubuntu
<fabiomaca1> na boa, mata o windows que ele não serve pra nada
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> eu primeiramente só mudei para o ubuntu por causa da steam
<Math__> interface eu achei mais bonita e melhor até q a do mac
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> mac tb é foda
<Math__> mas em interface preferi o ubuntu
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> o fato de instalar um programa com um arrastar de mouse é foda
<Math__> é pratico
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> aeee math c faiz oq tanto no pc?
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> joga?
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> edita?
<Math__> ó falows vou ver o q faço vou dormir
<fabiomaca1> Math__: e ai meu filho o que vc pretende fazer
<fabiomaca1> ???
<Math__> reinstalar ubuntu
<Math__> hehe
<fabiomaca1> hehehehe
<Math__> mais flw gente
<fabiomaca1> vai ficar viciado no ubuntu
<Math__> ter q ir namoral
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> peraó
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> peraí
<Math__> já to
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> maath
<fabiomaca1> nem vai lembrar mais do windows
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Math__> e é primeiro dia
<Math__> kkkkkkkkkk
<Math__> n vou lembrar msm quando resolver o bug
<fabiomaca1> Math__: conselho, vai sem medo
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> math
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> gksu software-center
<Math__> cara n dá poo
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> copia e cola
<Math__> eu até iria mas sao os arquivos
<Math__> éhh mas vou ver
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> tenta aí
<Math__> só botei 80gb pro ubuntu
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> o código
<Math__> mas dá pra transferir
<Math__> blz
<Math__> flw galera vo t q dormir
<fabiomaca1> korda: e ai maninho
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> flw aee
<Math__> vlw aee pelo apoio
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> flwz
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> bem vindo
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ^^
<Math__> uma coisa é certa: amei e vou usar o ubuntu
<korda> fabiomaca1: man, todos os links mandam pro mesmo site, no site da lenovo tá tudo bugado, tá tenso aqui cara
<fabiomaca1> hehehe vai lá maninho
<Math__> mas vou ajeitar uns troço primeiro
<Math__> flw
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> seja feliz no lado laranja da força
<korda> fabiomaca1: você tem o skype ae?? pra você entrar no meu desktop
<korda> se tiver me add ae alexandre-marin
<fabiomaca1> korda: guenta ai mano deixa eu dar uma olhada por aqui já te falo
<korda> fabiomaca1: blz
<fabiomaca1> eu tenho mas estou fazendo um sistema para uma faculda irlandesa e falando com vcs aqui, minhas duas mãos estão meio ocupadas, rsrsrsrsrsrs
<korda> suahsuaushuahusha
<korda> cara, eu nunca tinha usado a wireless, por isso não tinha percebido o bug, hoje fui na casa de um amigo meu, dae fui usar lá e não deu nem a pau
<fabiomaca1> https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090/+files/rt3090-dkms_2.3.1.3-0ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> windows é melhor que linux!
<fabiomaca1> ai mano tá na mão
<fabiomaca1> usa esse link que vai descer
<fabiomaca1> korda: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:markus-tisoft/rt3090
<fabiomaca1> sudo apt-get update
<fabiomaca1> sudo apt-get install dkms rt3090-dkms
<fabiomaca1> tem esse tb
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ahh ninguem surtou pelo meu comentario
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> :(
<fabiomaca1> FoReVeRsTaLlOnE: mano depois o operador vai te banir ai vc vai ficar triste
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> não teria motivo colega
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> ^^
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> veio um manolo escrevendo isso todo mundo surtou
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> até eu
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> kkk
<korda> fabiomaca1: não deu certo man, no update dá erro no ppa
<korda> =((((
<fabiomaca1> korda: mas e o primeiro link com o download
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> fala aee korda qual é o problema
<fabiomaca1> que passei pra vc???
<korda> W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/markus-tisoft/rt3090/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/markus-tisoft/rt3090/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Falhou obter http://ppa.launchpad.net/markus-tisoft/rt3090/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<fabiomaca1> korda: é tá fora
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> fala aee korda qual é o problema
<fabiomaca1> vamos ver se agente arruma outro
<korda> ahh man, minha placa de wireless não funciona nem a pau
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> hm....
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> poxa...
<fabiomaca1> korda: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> aeeee sou novo no ubuntu... mas driver funciona no wine??
<fabiomaca1> dá uma verificada e ve se seu modelo está na blacklist
<FoReVeRsTaLlOnE> driver funciona no wine??
<fabiomaca1> korda:
<fabiomaca1> korda: http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01-1_windowsDetail.php?sn=5015
<fabiomaca1> acabei de baixar o driver nesse link
<korda> perae
<fabiomaca1> na base depois dos termos tem um campo pra vc colocar seu nome e seu e-mail e depois o download liga sozinho
<korda> deu certo aqui, eu tava clicando no disquetezinho kkkkkkk
<korda> na lista saca?
<fabiomaca1> saquei
<fabiomaca1> rsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca1> agora mano toca o enterro que vai funcionar
<phenrique> onde consigo um tutorial de instalação do subversion no ubuntu 12.04
<phenrique>  ?
<fabiomaca1> phenrique: http://gaigalas.net/Artigos/UbuntuEclipseAptanaDataBaseViewerSubversiveRegexUtil.html
<korda> fabiomaca1: é o seguinte man, eu baixei e salvei o arquivo na minha home. Entrei no diretorio os/linux/config.mk e alterei o comando que você explicou no forum saca?
<fabiomaca1> phenrique: no linux é subversive, nessa url que te passei tem como instalar um ambiente completo, incluindo o subversive
<fabiomaca1> korda saquei
<korda> na hora que do o sudo make dá o seguinte erro
<korda> anonymous@korda:~/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO$ sudo make sudo: incapaz de resolver máquina korda make -C tools make[1]: Entrando no diretório `/home/anonymous/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/tools' gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h make[1]: Saindo do diretório `/home/anonymous/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/tools' /home/anonymous/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/t
<fabiomaca1> korda: calma ai mano deixa eu pensar fio, dois minutinhos
<korda> relaxa
<owicki> onde eu posso aprender mais sobre procedimentos no canal? comandos e quando usálos ...
<owicki> usá-los*
<edvan> ola pessoal alguem aí para me dar uma ajuda no squid
<annakamilla> oi gente
<korda> Oi
<korda> =)
<edvan> alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha?
<annakamilla> oi edvan
<hggdh> edvan: simplesmente exponha teu problema. Se alguém souber a resposta, responderá
<edvan> postei minha duvida aqui no VOL http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Servidores-Linux-para-iniciantes/Squid-nao-esta-funcionando-1
<edvan> se quiserem postarei aqui tb.
<edvan> estou usando o Debian versão do squid 2.7
<korda> fabiomaca1: man, olha como tá a configuração da wireless
<korda> fabiomaca1: 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: no 2: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: yes 	Hard blocked: yes
<korda> fabiomaca1: tem que ficar tudo "no" pra funcionar não é?
<edvan> <hggdh > vc viu o link?
<fabioval> edvan, na acl time não esta faltando os dias da semana ?
<fabioval> estão...
<fabioval> voce colocou acl horario_almoco time 12:00-13:00
<fabioval> não seria acl horario_almoco time MTWHF 12:00-13:00,  por exemplo ?
<edvan> removi a ACL horario_almoco mesmo assim dar erro
<fabioval> removeu de onde ?
<edvan> do squid.conf
<fabioval> ok, mas de que parte ?
<fabioval> na imagem que você postou dizia que a acl horario_almoco não estava definida..
<korda> gente, o fabio deve estar ocupado. Será que alguém pode me ajudar a resolver o problema da minha wireless?
<edvan> removi a http_access allow redes_sociais horario_almoco do meu arquivo squid.conf
<edvan> removi tb a acl horario_almoco time 12:00-13:00
<edvan> volto ja
<CyL> Bom dia pessoal
<Space_Daface> alguem ai pode me ajudar a resolver um problema do notebook com chipset intel no notebook
<CyL> Space_Daface: Faça a sua pergunta, se alguém souber vai responder.
<Space_Daface> quero instalar a drive da placa de video do notebook samsung np300e4c-ad5br
<Space_Daface> alguem ja intalou drive de video intel em notebook
<Space_Daface> ?
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal!
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Boa noite
<kalydor> ola
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<fabiomaca1> korda: tá ai mano
<fabiomaca1> korda: voltei, rsrsrs, mano eu dormi e acordei agora
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<korda> bom dia!
<andretyn> Dia!
<andretyn> 0/
<korda> o/
<korda> gente, meu ubuntu tá ficando todo fudido, preciso tanto de ajuda
<zeRopHan> win 8
<korda> galera, eu instalei o ubuntu há uns 20 dias atrás, dae fiz uma customização nele com o cairo dock, compiz, usando o tweak tb, blz ...  desde ontem que to tentando arrumar a wireless dele e agora ele fica dando mensagem de erro no sistema toda hora
<Drakar> olá, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu em uma VM já tentei varias vezes, segui tutoriais, mais sempre durante a instalação, em algum ponto ele fica carregando carregando e só carrega e não sai do lugar, tem algo q posso fazer é a 1 vez q instalo este
<Fulano> korda:o problema começou quando tentou configurar o sem-fio?
<korda> sim
<korda> ontem a noite
<korda> agora fica dando um monte de erro no sistema
<CyL> Drakar: Como é que vc quer configurar o wifi se o Ubuntu está numa VM!?
<CyL> Oops
<CyL> Me confundi aqui :/
<CyL> korda: Pastebin das mensagens de erro
<CyL> Drakar: Qual software de virtualização?
<korda> CyL: como eu faço isso, sou usuário iniciante de linux
<Drakar> a versão é a 12.10
<CyL> Drakar: Copie e cole as mensagens de erro num site qualquer de pastebin
<Drakar>  CYL: não da msg de erro, apenas fika carregando e não sai do lugar
<CyL> Drakar: Desculpe a mensagem era para o korda, e não para você
<Drakar> CYL o software de virtualização é o oracle virtualbox
<CyL> Drakar: 'Fica carregando e não sai do lugar' <- isso quer dizer que a barra de progresso na instalação não sai do lugar?
<korda> então CyL, eu to com a janela aberta aqui mas não consigo copiar a lista de erros não, posso digitar aqui?
<Drakar> isso mesmo
<CyL> korda: Não, digite num pastebin e cole o link aqui. Opcionalmente tire um screenshot da tela (usando a tecla printscreen) e coloque a imagem num imagebin ao invés de um pastebin.
<CyL> Drakar: Qual ponto da instalação?
<Drakar> Cyl: antes ficava na parte final carregando arquivos 81 de 81 e parava por ai, agora fica na parte onde pede para instalar software de terceiro, clico em continuar e fica por ai mesmo
<CyL> Drakar: Vc mudou alguma configuração da sua VM (habilitar acelaração 2D/3D, expor funcionalidade PAE ao convidado, etc?)
<Drakar> Cyl: mudei sim para a aceleração 3D
<CyL> Drakar: Sugiro criar uma VM nova e não mudar *nenhuma* configuração. Pelo menos até o sistema estar instalado.
<korda> CyL, o log de erros da janela é bem grande, to salvando os prints dos erros mas ele tá dando um erro assim "Shotwell não possui suporte ao formato de /home/anonymous/Área de Trabalho/erro."
<Drakar> Cyl: vi essa alteração no tutorial q segui, mais vo faze isso q vc falou, muito obrigado!!! vo tenta agora
<CyL> korda: Essa mensagem de ero não foi muito explicativa.
<CyL> Drakar: No VBox a aceleração 3D depende dos aicionais de convidados estarem instalados.
<CyL> *adicionais
<CyL> korda: Mande somente um screenshot para eu pelo menos entender como podemos diagnosticar seu problema.
<korda> CyL: voltei
<korda> tá tenso aqui meu sistema, tem hora que perde a internet, um monte de erro, to pensando em formatar e instalar o sistema de novo
<CyL> korda: Bom, antes de formatar tem uma soluções possivelmente mais simples: salve os arquivos da sua pasta de usuário e então delete todos os arquivos dela, inclusive os ocultos
<korda> CyL:  to zipando minha pasta de musicas e documentos, que tem um monte de coisa do concurso que vou prestar
<korda> tem algum site onde eu possa armazenar esses dois arquivos para eu poder reinstalar?
<korda> eu to sem mídia para realizar o backup
<CyL> korda: Use o próprio HD para se for só para tentar deletar os arquivos de sua pasta de usuários
<korda> CyL: meu hd não tá particionado
<CyL> korda: não tem problema, a princípio nós não vamos reformatar o seu HD nem reinstalar nada
<korda> blz
<CyL> korda: Crie uma pasta, do tipo /backup, e jogue todos os seu arquivos para lá
<korda> CyL: ok
<CyL> korda: Mas tem que ser fora do seu home directory ok?
<korda> blz
<CyL> korda: Vc se lembra quais pacotes usou na customização?
<korda> CyL: eu instalei o Ubuntu Tweak primeiro, para poder mudar o tema e tal, nele tem um que chama cairo dock, e o compiz
<CyL> korda: Isso veio do repositótio da canonical?
<korda> CyL: noo
<bergginu> CyL, korda, acho que é $ sudo mkdir /backup
<CyL> korda: Vc instalou a partir de um .deb ou compilou e instalou?
<korda> compilei e instalei
<CyL> Putz, suponho que tenha feito como root?
<CyL> Ou fez sem elevação de privilégios?
<korda> não sei se foi como root, pq nçao precisou de nada
<CyL> korda: vc sabe usar o terminal?
<korda> eu simplesmente usei o comando sudo apt-get [nome do pacote]
<CyL> korda: HAHA
<CyL> korda: Vc consegui responder a todas as mihas perguntas da forma errada
<korda> suhaushuashua
<korda> man, sério, eu comecei a usar o linux há 20 dias
<korda> não entendo nada mesmo não kkkk
<CyL> sudo apt-get install <nome do pacote> executa como root e baixa do repositório oficial da caconical
<CyL> Menos mal, se livrar de pacotes oficiais é moleza.
<korda> olha
<korda> oq vou falar agora
<korda> alguns pedem acho que pra criar um diretório, nao sei se isso, mas usa ppa
<korda> não entendo muito bem
<korda> enfim, voltemos ao começo, posso deixar os 2 arquivos na área de trabalho?
<CyL> korda: não, vc tem que copiá-los para um diretório *FORA* do seu home directory
<CyL> korda: Seguir guias na internet sem entender o que está fazendo é uma péssima idéia
<korda> percebi, rs
<korda> agora pode me explicar uma coisa?
<CyL> korda: Só vou saber se posso te explicar se vc fizer sua pergunta
<korda> Meu hd não tá particionado, quando eu entro no ficheiro ou tento acessar o hd diz que o sistema está ocupando todo ele, divido em 496gb pro root e 4,2gb pro swap_1, e não deixa eu criar uma pasta fora do home
<CyL> korda: abra um terminal
<korda> aberto
<CyL> korda: Qual o seu nome de usuário?
<korda> anonymous@korda
<CyL> korda: no terminal digite woami e cole aqui o resultado
<CyL> korda: tudo que eu digitar entre '' (aspas simples) é um comando a ser digtado no terminal (sem as aspas obviamente), ok?
<CyL> 'whoami'
<CyL> korda: 'whoami'
<korda> anonymous
<korda> @korda é o nome que dei pra máquina
<CyL> korda: 'sudo mkdir /backup'
<CyL> korda: 'sudo chown anonymous.anonymous /backup'
<CyL> korda: 'cp -a ~anonymous/* /backup'
<korda> calma
<korda> anonymous@korda:~$ sudo mkdir /backup sudo: incapaz de resolver máquina korda mkdir: impossível criar a pasta «/backup»: Ficheiro já existe
<korda> anonymous@korda:~$ sudo chown anonymous.anonymous /backup sudo: incapaz de resolver máquina korda
<CyL> Wtf?
<korda> foiram essas mensagens que deu aqui
<korda> foram*
<CyL> korda: 'hostname'
<korda> korda
<CyL> korda: 'cat /etc/hostname'
<korda> korda
<CyL> korda: vc modificou seu arquivo /etc/hostname?
<CyL> korda: 'cat /etc/hosts'
<korda> anonymous@korda:~$ hostname korda anonymous@korda:~$ cat /etc/hostname korda
<CyL> korda: 'cat /etc/hosts'
<korda> anonymous@korda:~$ cat /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	anonymous-Lenovo-G470  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<CyL> korda: Sempre que for colar um texto com múltiplas linha use o pastebin, ok?
<korda> ok
<korda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602019/
<CyL> korda: vc usa gnome?
<korda> unity
<CyL> korda: 'gksudo gedit /etc/hosts'
<korda> abriu aqui um arquivo de texto
<CyL> korda: Modifique a segunda linha de '127.0.1.1  anonymous-Lenovo-G470' para '127.0.0.1  korda'
<CyL> korda: Salve o arquivo e retorne para o terminal
<korda> feito
<CyL> korda: 'chown anonymous.anonymous /backup'
<korda> não acontece nada
<CyL> korda: ótimo
<CyL> korda: 'cp -a ~anonymous/* /backup'
<korda> tá parado aqui, normal?
<CyL> korda: dependendo da sua quantidade de arquivo sim, avise quando retornar com o prompt do bash
<CyL> korda: Suponho que a atividade em disco seja intensa
<korda> hmm
<CyL> korda: Já retornou para o prompt do bash?
<korda> ainda não, tá parado aqui
<Fulano> CyL: ele usa máquina virual?
<CyL> Fulano: Não
<CyL> korda: Os arquivos estão sendo copiados (observe a atividade em disco)?
<korda> só fica fica um quadradinho abaixo da linha do comando piscando
<CyL> korda: abra um outro terminal
<CyL> korda: no segundo terminal 'du -sh ~anonymous/*'
<CyL> korda: A propósito, o nome do 'quadradinho' é cursor.
<korda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602068/
<CyL> korda: Vc tem cerca de 16 gigas sendo copiados de um ponto a outro do disco, é normal demorar um pouco esmo
<CyL> korda: Oops, agora que vi melhor, não na verdade mais 20 giga
<CyL> *mais de
<korda> CyL: agora o cursor parou de piscar e voltou para anonymous@korda
<CyL> korda: 'du -sh /backup/*'
<korda> deu a lista dos arquivos do backup
<CyL> korda: Não seja preguiçoso, pastebin
<korda> kkkk
<korda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602083/
<CyL> korda: aparentemente tudo foi copiado, vc está no irc a partir da mesma máquina que está consertando/
<CyL> ?
<korda> uhum
<CyL> korda: uhum == True ? Sim : Não
<korda> Sim, to na mesma máquina
<CyL> Ah, você sabe C, que ótimo :D
<korda> kkk
<CyL> korda: Bom, consegue logar a partir de uma outra máquina?
<korda> Não D=
<korda> eu to em casa, só tenho o note
<CyL> korda: Qual o seu cliente de irc?
<CyL> Webirc :/
<CyL> bom, vamos tentar então...
<CyL> korda: Vc sabe alternar entre os modos gráfico e texto?
<korda> perae
<korda> voltei
<korda> minha mãe chamou aqui
<korda> então, não sei não
<korda> tava me chamando pro almoço
<CyL> korda: Bom, vamos terminar aqui antes
<korda> claro
<korda> relaxa, enquanto eu não acabar aqui eu nao saio não
<CyL> korda: O modo gráfico inicia-se por padrão, quando vc está em modo texto, para voltar para o modo gráfico use a combinação ctrl+alt+f7 ok?
<CyL> korda: Eu estou relaxado, lembre-se, quem está com problemas é você ;)
<korda> ééé
<Fulano> hehe
<CyL> korda: Entendeu como volta para o modo gráfico?
<korda> entendi sim, mas preciso de outra explicação
<CyL> O que?
<korda> =D
<CyL> korda: Bom retornando,como já sabe retornar para o modo gráfico, tente entrar no modo texto e depois voltar para o modo gráfico, só para ter certeza que consegue fazer isso. Não se desespere, pode ser meio intimidador no início, mas lembre-se da combinação de teclas. Para entrar no modo texto digite ctrl+alt+f1
<CyL> korda: faça isso e volte aqui
<korda> mas uso as combinações de tecla e nada acontece CyL
<CyL> korda: quando vc digita ctrl+alt+f1 não vai para o modo texto?
<korda> não
<CyL> Ué, será que o Ubuntu mudou isso?
<CyL> korda: Um segundo
<korda> tá bem
<CyL> korda: 'cat /etc/default/grub'
<korda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602167/
<CyL> korda: Ok, vamos tentar do jeito burro
<korda> CyL: manda ae
<CyL> korda: feche todos os aplicativos abertos, e deixe só o terminal, então execute o comando que eu vou indicar a seguir. Depois de executar faça log off e log in de novo e retorne aqui, ok?
<korda> ok
<CyL> korda: 'rm -rf ~anonymous/*'
<CyL> :O
<CyL> Nunca achei que fosse mandar executar esse comando de forma legítima :)
<korda> kkkkk
<korda> vou fechar tudo aqui, já volto
<CyL> ok
<korda> CyL: feito
<CyL> korda: Resolveu suas questões de erros?
<korda> não, quando iniciou deu a mensagem de erro, só que as pastas sumiram todas
<CyL> korda: Qual mensagem de erro?
<CyL> korda: elas estão no diretório de backup que criamos
<korda> Problema no sistema
<korda> eu fechei a janela
<CyL> korda: ok, quando foi que vc instalou esses pacotes que causaram problemas?
<korda> na verdade não foi exatamente quando instalei os pacotes que deram problema
<CyL> ?
<korda> sei que no log tem algo relacionado com o compiz
<korda> ontem eu tava aqui
<korda> tava tentando arrumar a wireless
<korda> que ela não funciona
<CyL> Qual foi sua última ação que resutou nesses problemas?
<korda> não me lembro CyL, pq eu fui fazendo oq me falavam
<korda> como sou leigo, sequer sei que tipo de ação foi
<CyL> :/
<korda> olha
<korda> tem algum comando que me diga quais processos estão rodando no momento?
<korda> tipo, os aplicativos e talz
<CyL> korda: cara, nós praticamente desfizemos qualquer lateração que seja específica do seu usuário
<korda> para eu executar de novo o comando que você me passou
<CyL> korda: 'ps aux'
<CyL> korda: opa, tive uma idéia
<korda> falae
<CyL> korda: 'history' lista os 500 últimos comandos se não me engano
<korda> deu 273 comandos
<korda> vou postar no pastebin
<CyL> korda: manda o output pra mim via pastebin!
<korda> mandei particular
<korda> no chat ae
<korda> acho que pegou tudo desde o dia que eu instalei
<CyL> korda: Sim pegou, cara, desculpe, eu tenho um PC com broadcom. Eu não perderia mais tempo tentando instalar essa placa no Linux.
<korda> mas vou ficar sem wireless no note?
<korda> =((
<CyL> korda: se é broadcom, infeliemnete vai
<CyL> A minha é BCM4312 se não me engano
<CyL> korda: Outra coisa, vc instalou algo como root
<korda> poutz, que tenso
<CyL> korda: provavelmente um patch de kernel
<CyL> 20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO
<CyL> Impossível saber o que isso faz
<korda> isso ae é o nome do arquivo
<CyL> E é algo bastante antigo, provavelmente imcompatível com seu sistema
<CyL> Eu sei que é o nome do arquivo
<korda> da pasta onde tá o driver da placa wireless
<CyL> Cara, quem te instruiu a fazer isso não sabia as consequencias dos próprios atos
<CyL> korda: Faça backup e reinstalle
<CyL> *reinstale
<korda> entendi
<CyL> Desculpe não poder ajudar mais
<korda> mas agora eu preciso de encontrar os arquivos né, eles sumiram com o comando
<CyL> korda: E vc está fazendo alguma bobagem, por acaso a sua senha é a*****4 ?
<korda> éééé =O
<korda> como vc sabe?
<CyL> korda: ainda bem que me mandou o pastebin no pvt então
<CyL> korda: Vc está fazendo alguma bobagem, não era para eu ficar sabendo a sua senha
<CyL> korda: Bom, vc consegue abrir o navegador de arquivos?
<korda> eu vi onde tá, gravou um log no lugar errado
<korda> não
<[Orca]> dae
<korda> consegui sim, desculpe
<CyL> korda: Não sabe o que é navegador de arquivos ou não sabe abrir? O equivalente do windows explorer.
<korda> viajei aqui, entendi errado
<CyL> Ok, basta navegar para a pasta /backup
<CyL> todos os seus arquivos estão lá
<[Orca]> boa tarde
<CyL> korda: me diga se conseguiu localizar o que precisava pois estou prestes a sair
<korda> consegui sim, a pasta tá lá, 42GB de arquivos
<CyL> korda: Ok, vai sair então, boa sorte
<korda> obrigado viu man
<korda> valeu mesmo pela ajuda
<CyL> Disponha
<Luciano> Boa tarde pessoal. É possivel instalar o Ubuntu em um pen drive, como se fosse um HD externo? Sem q seja de forma experimental?
<Luciano> =/
<MarconM> boa tarde
<xGrind> Luciano, é possivel
<Luciano> xGrind: Mas eu instalei pelo pen drive, mandei separar uma parte do pe drive para armazenar arquivos, mas fica diferente. O idioma não fica todo em portugues e continua com a opção para instalar o Ubuntu
<Luciano> Qual tamanho de HD está de bom tamanho para usar o Linux?
<Luciano> uns 10 GB dá ou é pouco?
<samurai_black> Luciano, aqui uso 22G
<aprigio> Zzz
<aprigio> eita
<samurai_black> Aprigio, boa tarde.
<aprigio> eae
<samurai_black> aqui tem muito sobrando... rsrsrs
<samurai_black> Luciano, ponha entre 10 e 15 e estará ótimo
<samurai_black> Aprigio, sabe como que se auto completa o nick aqui pelo Quassel?
<samurai_black> esqueci
<samurai_black> :P
<aprigio> nao uso quassel. :/
<aprigio> eita oq tem gente de mirc ai
<samurai_black> ai
<samurai_black> lembra sobre o papo do debian ontem?
<aprigio> sim
<samurai_black> deu pau man
<samurai_black> quebrou tudo lá no rapaz
<samurai_black> AIJSIAJSJISJ
<aprigio> entao ele n soune fazer
<samurai_black> ferou geral
<samurai_black> soube sim
<aprigio> po cara isso eh tao simples
<samurai_black> mas mesmo assim foi pra o saco, tinha muitas gambie e configurações pessoas, ai, fedeu
<aprigio> inclusive atualizei meu debian essa semana
<aprigio> isso ae ele tinha algum script ou pacote instalado principalmente de X p usar alguma coisa q nao foi e deve ter parado
<aprigio> manda entao ele instalar de novo somente o base system e altera o /etc/apt/sources.list para conter apenas sid no nome da distribuicao ou unstable
<aprigio> ai ele instala o xorg e gnome e ele vai ter um debian decente
<aprigio> ja volto ae
<samurai_black> beleza.
<Ricardo__> bom aki deu mto problema
<Ricardo__> varias dependencias
<Ricardo__> quebradas
<Ricardo__> xorg nao subiu
<Ricardo__> o fglrx nao tem suporte pra ele no wheezy pra minha placa de video
<aprigio> ihh eu te ajudo
<aprigio> ja volto ae
<Ricardo__> agora eu vou sair mas conversamos a noite aprigio
<aprigio> tem suporte o unstable ao fglrx sim
<aprigio> sobre qual eh a sua placa, depois vc me fala
<CyL> SunOS 5.1?!
<aprigio> CyL eh sim
<aprigio> eu tenho workstation sparc a anos
<aprigio> CyL eh sun 5.10(solaris 10)
<samurai_black> !ping
<Julinux> caiu o servidor?
<samurai_black> acho que caiu aqui
<Apiranha> Boa tarde
<CyL> Apiranha: Antes de se chamar Solaris, o OS da Sun se chamada SuOS até a versão 6 ou 7 se não me engano. Esse seu setup parece se bem antigo, até o bitchX é uma versão antiga ao que parece.
<CyL> Apiranha: desculpe, mensagem para a pessoa errada
<Apiranha> percebi
<CyL> Apiranha: ?
<Apiranha> sabe botar o google crhome pra abrir no backtrac ?
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> alguem ja instalou o armerica army?
<bergginu> Alguém do time de documentação de plantão?
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<CyL> aprigio: Antes de se chamar Solaris, o OS da Sun se chamada SuOS até a versão 6 ou 7 se não me engano. Esse seu setup parece se bem antigo, até o bitchX é uma versão antiga ao que parece.
<aprigio> CyL nao cara, o kernel eh SunOS
<aprigio> CyL em qualquer solaris, (qualquer), q vc consultar o kernel vc vai ver SunOS 5.x
<CyL> aprigio: Ok
<aprigio> CyL entendi oq vc quis dizer isso sim! antes era SunOS mas ate hoje o kernel eh assim
<aprigio> se vc for no solaris 11 e digitar uname -r, vai aparecer SunOS 5.11
<aprigio> tal como o Solaris 10, 5.10 (no solaris 6, SunOS 5.6), sacou
<aprigio> CyL o meu eh o Solaris 10
<aprigio> CyL minha maquina, rsrs nao suporta o SunOS 5.11, brabo rsrs
<CyL> aprigio: OpenSolaris, eu suponho?
<aprigio> CyL na verdade o open era o 5.11 q virou o solaris 11 (kernel 5.11),
<aprigio> CyL legal era o variante nextenta que era um ubuntu com o kernel SunOS5.11
<Julinux> Redirecione a saída do comando ls para um arquivo qualquer.
<Julinux> ls > comandols ? tá certo?
<hggdh> Julinux: est'a
<hggdh> argh
<hggdh> está
<drak_> olá estou usando o virtualbox da oracle, e tentando instalar o ubuntu 12.10, já tentei uma 20 vezes, toda vez trava em algum ponto da instalação, segui tutoriais etc... alguem saberia me dar uma luz sobre oq esta acontecendo?
<CyL> drak_: Era você hoje mais cedo?
<drak_>  Cyl: era eu sim, fiz como vc falou, e ainda não consegui instalar
<CyL> drak_: Vc sim´plesmente criou a VM como eu falei e startou o instalador logo em seguinda?
<Radamantys> Como q eu faço pra instalar o driver de video?
<drak_> sim, não alterei nada durante a criação da VM
<CyL> drak_: qual tutorial está seguindo?
<drak_> Cyl: só uma pergunta noob: a net precisa estar funcionando durante a instalação? aqui a net ta muito ruim desde sexta
<CyL> drak_: O Ubuntu faz atualizações durante a instalação, mas acho que pergunta antes se vc quer fazer.
<drak_> Cyl: este foi o ultimo tutorial q segui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=butkhTP2o-c
<CyL> drak_: Vc pediu para fazer atualizações?
<CyL> drak_: Putz, está seguindo tutoriais do youtube?
<drak_> Cyl: pior q sim, nunca tinha feito isto antes, por não ter conhecimento sobre linux foi o q achei primeiro
<drak_> Cyl: sobra a atualização, não peço pra fazer não
<CyL> drak_: Não tem nada de errado com tutoriais do youtube (desde que tenham sido bem feitos). Eu apenas queria ver o tutorial para ver se identificava algo que pudesse star causando esse problema, mas não vou esperar um vídeo inteiro do youtube, desculpe.
<drak_> Cyl: vc teria algum link de um tutorial bom paara me indicar?
<CyL> drak_: tente procurar um no google. Eu normalmente faço a instalação sem seguir tutoriais.
<drak_> Cyl: ops!!! comecei uma nova instalação as 18:00hrs, e tinha travado deixei aberto, agora fui ver e voltou a vida acho q vai funcionar agora
<CyL> drak_: ótimo :)
<drak_> Cyl: vo fok por aki enquanto se funfa te aviso, falow!!!
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-03
<LucasReis> Boas
<LucasReis> Preciso de uma ajuda com as listas
<LucasReis> Eu andei traduzindo uns pacotes no launchpad, li na wiki que deveria enviar o link para um e-mail
<LucasReis> Na real, eu não sei bem qual é esse link
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<novato> boa noite
<LucasReis> Pessoal
<Tropper> Diga Lucas
<Ariane> Boa noite
<Ariane> Se alguém tiver com problemas na transmissão de arquivos do pc para celular eu achei a solução.
<iolanda> Olá
<iolanda> Preciso de ajuda
<LucasReis> Diga sua dúvida
<LucasReis> Talvez eu possa te ajudar hehe :]
<LucasCastro> olá pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar com um Erro Fatal que deu em meu note ao tentar instalar o Ubunto 13.10?
<atlas7jean> Hola
<Marcos_> gostaria de migrar para sistema ubuntu
<Marcos_> e queria saber se a verção 64 bits é estável
<Marcos_> sou empresario
<Marcos_> e pretendo fazer a migração o mais breve
<Marcos_> como faço para adquerir um DVD do Ubuntu 13.10 64 bits?
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Ernandes> migrar sua empresa?
<Marcos_> sim
<Ernandes> eitaa
<Marcos_> a principio
<Ernandes> se precisa fazer uma verificacao previa
<Marcos_> queria testar no meu pc pessoal mesmo
<Ernandes> para ver se é viavel ou nao
<Ernandes> para enpresa eu nao acho legal o ubuntu
<Marcos_> sim foi isso que acabei de dizer, queria um dvd com uma verção atual de 64 bits
<Ernandes> pq nao tenta debian?
<Marcos_> na verdade minha empresa não é de internet
<Ernandes> bom para pessoal pode tentar ubuntu mesmo
<Marcos_> informatica
<Ernandes> vc esta em sp?
<Ernandes> [~
<Ernandes> 9;5~~
<Ernandes> rss
<hggdh> Ernandes: por que Ubuntu não é bom para empresas?
<Ernandes> exige muito de hardware
<Ernandes> e vem ca, as vezes da uns pau q eu nao entendoo kk
<hggdh> Ernandes: não exatamente. Existem várias opções (xubuntu, lubuntu, por exemplo) se o hardware é fraco. E, para servidores, funciona muito bem.
<Ernandes> sim
<Ernandes> mesmo assim nao curto
<Ernandes> prefiro o debian
<hggdh> não currit não é o mesmo de não funcionar.
<Ernandes> cara eu arranquei ubuntu server depois de 2 semanas
<Ernandes> desculpe, mas achei inviavel..
<hggdh> e eu uso o server em vários servidores. E o Ubuntu server é o mais usado no AWS...
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Ernandes> boa sorte..
<Ernandes> so nao esqueca q aws se comparado a outros é mais lento
<hggdh> interessante. A Amazon sabe disto? E os clientes da Amazon também sabem disto? Tipo, digamos, Netflix?
<Ernandes> nao sei.. nunca pergunteii
<hggdh> pois é. Por favor, não fale coisas assim sem saber.
<Ernandes> kkk
<Ernandes> falo td q eu devoo..
<yangm> hggdh, o cidadão pega um t1.micro e quer falar da performance da amazon
<yangm> pode isso?
<Ernandes> podee
<hggdh> Ernandes: fale, sem problemas. Mas se não gostas do Ubuntu, mude de canal.
<Ernandes> deve
<Ernandes> falar td mundo fala.. escuta quem quer..
<Ernandes> muito bom..
<hggdh> Ernandes: este, se não entendeste, foi um aviso.
<yangm> hggdh, já passou da hora do ban hammer
<hggdh> yangm: prefiro tentar na conversa
<yangm> hggdh, eu tenho pavio curto com flame
<yangm> mudando de assunto, já viu o vagrant?
<hggdh> yangm: nunca usei, não posso falar, lamento
<yangm> hggdh, ele cria vm no virtualbox via CLI, e possibilita automação. tipo, tenho um projeto no git e todos que derem vagrant up vão ter uma vm idêntica pra desenvolver
<hggdh> yangm: eu sei que é um gerenciador de VMs, mas nunca usei. Uso mais QEMU/kvm. Mas qualquer coisa que crie uma interface menos complexa com o CLI do VBox não pode ser tão ruim quanto o uso direto do VBox...
<yangm> eu achei incrível, ter uma vm por projeto que possa reproduzir o servidor ao máximo, além disso, depois que configura o Vagrantfile e o provisionador, senta e relaxa...
<yangm> hggdh, o que eu amei nele é automação. em vez de enviar uma imagem com centenas de mb para os colegas de equipe
<yangm> envia um arquivinho de poucos kb e todos já têm a mesma máquina rodando os mesmos pacotes com as mesmas configurações
<yangm> sem falar que não suja a sua máquina para, por exemplo, trabalhar com php uma vez na vida
<hggdh> o que significa que o Vagrant irá instalar um sistema com as mesmas caracteristicas (versão do SO, pacotes adicionais, etc). Bom!
<subzero> alguem
<subzero> on?
<Anderson_> como estalo o ubunto
<Anderson_> instalo
<Anderson_> desculpa
<Nico_> Olá
<Nico_> será que alguém pode me ajudar com um problema no meu Ubuntu 13.10?
<Daekdroom> Nico_, faça a sua pergunta e espere um tempo que alguém responderá se souber ajudar
<Nico_> Acabei de comprar uma placa-mãe ASRock, modelo  N68-VGS3 FX com um processador AMD64 Sempron e memória de 2GB. O video integrado é NVIDIA® GeForce 7025, DX9.0 VGA, Pixel Shader 3.0 . Mas instalei o Ubuntu 13.10 de 64bit e o grafico fica travando a todo momento, parece uma TV sem sintonia; neste caso devo instalar o Ubuntu 13.10 de 32bits?
<Nico_> Acabei de comprar uma placa-mãe ASRock, modelo  N68-VGS3 FX com um processador AMD64 Sempron e memória de 2GB. O video integrado é NVIDIA® GeForce 7025, DX9.0 VGA, Pixel Shader 3.0 . Mas instalei o Ubuntu 13.10 de 64bit e o grafico fica travando a todo momento, parece uma TV sem sintonia; neste caso devo instalar o Ubuntu 13.10 de 32bits?
<KurtKraut> Nico_, já tentou por o driver proprietário da NVIDIA?
<Nico_> ainda não, mas eu acho o driver apenas no site da NVidia?
<KurtKraut> Nico_, não, na 'Configurações de Sistema', tem um ícone que é 'Programas e Atualizações' e dentro dele tem 'Drivers adicionais'
<KurtKraut> Nico_, no Linux raramente você vai em um site baixar um programa, idealmente você pede para o próprio sistema baixar e instalar para você;
<subzero> KurtKraut,
<subzero> http://186.205.199.125
<KurtKraut> subzero, http://127.0.0.1
<Jeyfson> oi
<subzero> KurtKraut,  liberei
<subzero> a porta 80
<subzero> do virtua
<KurtKraut> subzero, isso no plano residencial ou no plano empresa?
<subzero> residencial
<subzero> tudo liberado
<subzero> meti reclamação na anatel
<subzero> e liberaram
<subzero> depois de quase 1 mes
<subzero> enchendo o saco
<subzero> KurtKraut, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0fFw08thA
<KurtKraut> subzero, foram bonzinhos com você porque eles tinham todo o direito de manter bloqueado. Está no contrato.
<subzero> KurtKraut,  liberaram todas
<subzero> 21
<subzero> 25
<subzero> etc
<subzero> KurtKraut,  é nao sei
<hggdh> subzero: por favor, *não* use Enter como virgula
<subzero> eu reclamei na anatel e depois de ficar enxendo com protocolos liberaram.
<subzero> hggdh, disculpa
<hggdh> subzero: tudo bem :-)
<subzero> hggdh, ta acompanhando a situação da ucrania?
<KurtKraut> subzero, o que o hggdh te chamou a atenção não é novidade para você. Acabei de vê-lo sendo kickado de outro canal de software livre por mandar mensagens verticalizadas.
<hggdh> subzero: não. Apenas sei que está confuso. Mas já esperava isto nas antigas repúblicas da União Soviética
<subzero> hggdh, tao se matando la eles entre si, a russia invadiu la com 2 mil soldados.
<subzero> infelizmente os ucranianos tão lascado, os exercitos da OTAN nao fazem frente a russia, so os EUA tem como bater, e duvido que no meio da crise o OBAMA, vai se intrometer com os russos, sabendo que pode gerar um conflito violento.
<hggdh> bem, o Brasil poderia mandar tropas para lá. Mas, estamos bem offtopic, para este canal...
<danielpegasus> boa tarde
<danielpegasus> estamos analisando a hipoetese de passar nosso ambiente para Ubuntu
<danielpegasus> somos uma pequena empresa de desenvolvimento: Delphi
<danielpegasus> sei que parece estranho, mas alguem ja tem alguma experiencia deste tipo ou viu algo assim ?
<KurtKraut> danielpegasus, Tem um software livre específico para isso, se não me engano chama-se Lazarus. Acho que ele interpreta código Delphi
<KurtKraut> danielpegasus, e sinceramente? Sua empresa precisa mudar, trocar Delphi por outra coisa.
<KurtKraut> danielpegasus, Essa ideia de ficar rico vendendo software feito em Delphi que é entregue em cliente em uma caixa parecida com a caixa de sabão em pó e com um CD dentro com seu software morreu na década de 90.
<KurtKraut> danielpegasus, Não vejo muito espaço para esse modelo de negócios não.
<KurtKraut> danielpegasus, http://www.lazarus.freepascal.org/
<funtable> tarde
<alvaro> como faço para deixar o google earth, igual ao do windows?
<alvaro> no Ubuntu fica totalmente diferente, o globo terrestre fica preto
<alvaro> alguem tem alguma dica?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, você pôs driver de vídeo da tua placa, para ter o 3D?
<alvaro> ela é 3d
<alvaro> KurtKraut, qual drive?
<alvaro> eu instalei ele e pronto
<alvaro> só que fica o globo preto
<KurtKraut> alvaro, mas sua placa é NVIDIA?
<alvaro> não, Intel
<alvaro> penso eu que é alguma configuração dele que ainda não descobri
<alvaro> KurtKraut, minha placa de video é essa " Intel 945G x86 / MMX/SSE2"
<alvaro> KurtKraut esse é o problema http://imagebin.org/296884
<KurtKraut> alvaro, esquisito, nunca vi isso. Tenho uma NVIDIA e ele funciona normal.
<alvaro> a minha é Intel
<alvaro> penso eu que é alguma configuração
<alvaro> mas o que poderia ser?
<alvaro> já procurei em tudo quanto é canto e não achei a resposta
<subzero_> KurtKraut, depois quero te perguntar uma coisa, sobre vmware.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<subzero_> KurtKraut,
<subzero_> ja na sua vida, uma mulher mega boa, que te dava corte. comecou te dar mole?
<KurtKraut> subzero_, eu só entendo português. Por favor, fale em português.
<subzero_> KurtKraut, voce entende essas girias sim, mais deixa pra la, preguiça de reformular minha pergunta.
<hggdh> subzero_: eu não entendi, mas eu até espero não entender girias atuais. Mas o pouco que entendi me diz que este NÃO é assunto para este canal.
<Rezende> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-04
<buribu> o/
<Elias_> Bom dia a todos
<Elias_> Tenho um note DELL XPS L502X, 6 GB de memória, processador ntel® Core™ i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz × 8 , ubuntu 13.10 de 64 bits, leitor de bluray, ocorre que o VLC instalado apresenta uma mensagem: Não foi encontrado um módulo decodificador adequado: O VLC provavelmente não tem suporte ao formato de vídeo ou de áudio "undf". Infelizmente não existe uma forma de corrigir isso. Alguem pode me ajudar? No Windows funcionava d
<Elias_> Alguem pode ajudar?
<Ernandes> nunca vi isso de undf
<Rubem> Bom dia Senhores!
<Ernandes> bom dia
<Ernandes> kkk
<Rubem>  Senhores, por favor, acessa essa url http://www.petronect.com.br e verifica se esta disponível
<licensed> Rubem, normal
<Cons0le> E aew galera, alguem sabe dizer o pq desse erro, squid_ldap_auth: warning, ldap search erro 'Can't contact ldap server'
<Cons0le> Eu estou integrando o Samba e o Squid em uma base LDAP
<Cons0le> O samba ta ok, mas ta dando isso no squid quando digito um login e senha criado na base ldap
<hggdh> Cons0le: tens um erro na configuração do LDAP, ou o LDAP server não é accessível da máquina. Veja os logs
<Anderson_> A finalmente
<Anderson_> Que dificuldade
<Anderson_> Boa tarde a todos
<Anderson_> Alquem sabe como colocar um script para executar na inicilicalização sem precisar de colocar sudo?
<Anderson_> ?
<Anderson_> Tem alquem ai?
<Ernandes> /etc/rc.local
<Anderson_> Ja fiz isso mas quando inicio não da nada
<Ernandes> sempre funciona
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> da um: chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<Anderson_> Ja fix isso tambem e para dar permição né
<Anderson_> #! /bin/bash
<Anderson_> sudo rmmod xpad && xboxdrv -w 0 --controller-slot 0
<Anderson_> Eu ja tirei este sudo dai tambem
<Ernandes> o meu é debian e funciona
<Anderson_> A tamvez no ubuntu não
<Anderson_> Talvez*
<Anderson_> Este chat e sempre vazio aim?
<Anderson_> Assim*
<Ernandes> de dia é
<hggdh> não, as pessoas tem mais o que fazer. Mas /etc/rc.local funciona
<Ernandes> mais anoite pra vc achar o pessoal
<hggdh> Anderson_: mas, de qualquer forma, xpad não vai funcionar no rc.local -- xpad exige X, e X não foi ainda iniciado durante o boot
<Anderson_> A bacana obrigado
<Anderson_> Bom ele funciona se eu for no console e dar sudo e o comando
<Anderson_> So asim para meu controle de xbox sincronixar e poder jogar direito
<hggdh> Anderson_: no console virtual? (Ctrl-Alt-F1)
<Anderson_> Não na janalede modo texto
<Anderson_> tipo terminal server manja
<hggdh> um terminal, debaixo de tua sessão, correto?
<Anderson_> Sim
<hggdh> Anderson_: pois nete momento, já tens uma sessão X. xpad funciona. Quanto ao xboxdrv, este deve funcionar no rc.local (mas não sei realmente, não tenho um xbox)
<Anderson_> Voces conhecem alguma forma de comtrolar o sistema por android mesmo que seja pelo blue touch
<Anderson_> É so o comtrole do xbox para jogar os jogos da valve
<Cons0le> hggdh: o squid pede autenticação
<Cons0le> hggdh mas quando digito o usuario e senha ele fica só pedindo
<hggdh> Anderson_: continuo sem te-lo :-)
<Anderson_> Para o controle?
<Cons0le> hggdh e apresentando o erro
<Anderson_> hggdh ok
<hggdh> Cons0le: se o erro é o mesmo (can't contact ldap server), então o problema é o mesmo: o squid não consegue abrir uma sessão com o LDAP
<Cons0le> hggdh ok vou dar uma olhada nos logs
<Anderson_> hggdh aonde fica o rc.local no ubuntu?
<hggdh> Anderson_: /etc/rc.local
<Anderson_> eu sempre uso o init.d
<Anderson_> ?
<Anderson_> Oxi é memo?
<hggdh> Anderson_: não. /etc/rc.local é o script executado pelo sistema "ao final" do boot. /etc/init e /etc/init.d contem os scripts (upstart e init.d) para inicialização geral do sistema. Simplesmente colocar um script debaixo de /etc/init.d não o ativa.
<Anderson_> Mas eu fiz um script la dentro dei permiçã de execução chmod + e não funcionou
<Anderson_> Em que linha do rc.local eu coloco meus comandos?
<Anderson_> \hggdh
<Anderson_> E emprego galera tem alguma lista que voces conheção que seja sobre emprego em TI?
<hggdh> Anderson_: bem, se teu rc.local executa 'xpad', este comando não vai funcionar, como já disse acima; como o xpad falha, o xboxdrv jamais será executado (&& significa execute o próximo comando se o anterior retornou 0)
<hggdh> pa
<hggdh> epa
<hggdh> Anderson_: o comando que tinhas no /etc/rc.local era realmente "rmmod xpad && xboxdrv -w 0 --controller-slot 0"?
<Anderson_> Sim foi eu que escrevi sei disso
<Anderson_> Não fui eu que escrevi este comando senão o controle do xbox fica piscando o simbolo no meio do controle e nunca sincronixa mas com estes comando ele simcroniza
<hggdh> Anderson_: então é diferente. 'rmmod xpad' remove um módulo do kernel, no teu caso, xpad.ko
<Anderson_> Sim
<hggdh> Anderson_: se este módulo está carregado, ele será removido. Mas não sei se na hora da execução do rc.local ele estará lá...
<Anderson_> O xpad vem junto ocm o xboxdrv
<Anderson_> ocm = com
<hggdh> não no Linux normal. xdap é um driver genérico para joysticks, parte do kernel
<hggdh> xpad*
<Anderson_> A ta
<hggdh> de qualquer forma: troque o '&&' por ';': rmmod xpad; xboxdrv -w 0 --controller-slot 0
<hggdh> e tente de novo
<Anderson_> Eu achei que vinha como o xboxdrv eu so consigo faser funcionar quendo paro ele
<Anderson_> Ok vou tentar
<Anderson_> o ; é iqual a &&
<hggdh> não, não é.
<Anderson_> Oque siginifica emtão ?
<hggdh> Anderson_: se não queres o xpad na inicialização, (1) crie um arquivo chamado /etc/modprobe.d/xpad.conf; (2) insira nele a linha "blacklist xpad"; reinicie teu sistema
<hggdh> Anderson_: ';' separa comandos no shell. O comando seguinte será executado *sempre*. '&&' é um conector lógico: en "a && b", se o programa "a" executar *sem* erro, então o programa "b" será executado.
<Anderson_> Boa ta anotado
<Anderson_> se eu não achar o modprobe.d/xpad.comf eu crio?
<hggdh> Anderson_: sim (não deverias acha-lo)
<Anderson_> Ok
<Anderson_> Eu sempre usei slackware mas como ele e dificil para maioria das pessoas estu testando o ubuntu
<hggdh> qualquer distribuição decente de Linux funciona. O problema quando mudamos de distro é descobrir as diferenças ;-)
<hggdh> (slackware foi minha segunda experiencia em Linux)
<Anderson_> A minha segunda tambem eu eusava o linux manhattan antes dele virar red ret ai quando ele virou parei de usar
<Anderson_> Rede Hat*
<hggdh> Red Hat
<Ernandes> aeeeeeeee
<denisbr> Ernandes: aeww
<ADILIO> instalei o ubuntu so que o libre office esta em inglês como faço para colocar em portugues?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<elton> opa
<xGrind> alguem usa LVM?
<amatos> olá, tenho uma dúvida, alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?
<amatos> como saber qual é a melhor versão para o notebook (32 ou 64 bits)? Pq meu windows é 64...
<xGrind> amatos, tem qts de RAM?
<amatos> meu note tem 4gb
<xGrind> amatos, então 64bits seria melhor.
<amatos> saquei! sabe me informar se o salamander é  versão mais recente?
<xGrind> 64bits tem desempenho melhor em algumas tarefas, pq a transferencia de informações é mais rapida, mas usa mais memoria ram. se tem 4GB, então é de boa
<xGrind> sei que a ultima versão é a 13.10, deve ser o Salamander, mas eu recomendo usar 12.04 por se LTS , e ter mais tempo de suporte
<amatos> poxa, muito obrigada pelas informações! meu cd ubuntu é mega velho, rs preciso me atualizar
<amatos> Logo eu vou formatar meu note com essa dica que vc me deu! Obrigada!
<subzero> kurtkraut, ta ae?
<subzero_> hggdh, entende de vmplayer?
<subzero_> barna_,
<subzero_> entende de vmplayer?
<redsn0w_> subzero_, qual foi?
<subzero_> redsn0w_, queria saber se da pra redicionar porta
<subzero_> no vmware
<subzero_> pra poder um outro pc fora dessa rede, acessar a vm
<redsn0w_> subzero_, http://www.howtogeek.com/122641/how-to-forward-ports-to-a-virtual-machine-and-use-it-as-a-server/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=260812
<subzero_> redsn0w_, massa
<subzero_> o tutorial
<subzero_> bem explicativo.
<hggdh> subzero_: ... uma sentença completa por linha
<redsn0w_> sim sim, é bem simples subzero_
<redsn0w_> mas sempre usei o virtualbox, acho bem simples, intuitivo, completo e estavel
<subzero_> redsn0w_, aqui no wheezy tive problemas com o virtualbox
<redsn0w_> mas por algum motivo não de certo sempre tem outras opções, como deixar um teamview aberto...
<subzero_> redsn0w_, abro ele eo wheezy reboota. ai preferi o vmplayer.
<redsn0w_> dentro outros, mas acredito que vai dar tudo certo!
<redsn0w_> subzero_, serio??
<redsn0w_> estranho!!
<redsn0w_> aqui isso não acontece, independente do OS.
<redsn0w_> tenho aqui mac, archlinux, debian
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-05
<jyulliano> piratebay.se ta off, alguem sabe de um link q ta funcionando?
<licensed> ban?
<jyulliano> licensed, ban?
<licensed> jyulliano, leia as regras
<jyulliano> licensed, acho q vc ta muito estressado, podia ter falado pra eu ler as regras antes de propor um ban
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<licensed> jyulliano, a ordem dos fatores nao altera o produto
<jyulliano> licensed, qual a regra q eu desrespeitei mesmo?
<jyulliano> licensed, por causa de pessoas como vc q esse canal ta morto, parabéns, vc é um ****** ;)
<natan673> boa noite povo
<redsn0w_> boa noite
<redsn0w_> alguma duvida natan673 ?
<natan673> nn
<natan673> so saudação!
<redsn0w_> ;)
<natan673> (Y)
<redsn0w_> oks, hehe
<natan673> qualquer coisa estamo ai
<redsn0w_> vlw
<subzero_> redsn0w_, esse debian wheezy ainda ta com uns problemas pra instalar algumas coisas, pior que pesquisei muita gente ta com o mesmo bug no virtualbox, e nao achei solução.
<redsn0w_> hum..
<natan673> cara, eu instalei o debian
<natan673> so nao consegui
<redsn0w_> não uso o wheezy
<natan673> instalar alguns pacotes
<redsn0w_> mas todo mundo diz que é muito estável
<natan673> acredito que nao sejam pro debian
<redsn0w_> debian em si é estável né.
<redsn0w_> não é atoa que o ubuntu é baseado nele.
<subzero_> redsn0w_, e estavel, sempre foi. so tive problema com o virtualbox no wheezy
<redsn0w_> porem acho o ubuntu mais agradável para desktop
<redsn0w_> debian é bom pra servidor.
<redsn0w_> subzero_, tenta o testing o jessie
<subzero_> redsn0w_, descordo, acho o debian bom pra desktop.
<redsn0w_> subzero_, entre ele e o ubuntu.
<redsn0w_> acho o ubuntu mais agradavel, mais amigavel.
<subzero_> redsn0w_, oque nao gosto no ubuntu, são os repositorios, so tem um, no debian na hora da instalação da pra escolher outros e tem bastante de faculdades, usp e etc.
<redsn0w_> cara muito pouco tive que add repositorios, quase tudo que instalei consegui pelo repo do ubuntu...
<subzero_> redsn0w_, nao é isso que quis dizer, sobre aplicativos no repositorio, e sim sobre a velocidade.
<redsn0w_> nao sou user antigo de linux, na vrd conheci o linux a muitos anos no kurumim, usei um tempinho o ubuntu mas bem de leve, hoje em dia que vim afundo, mas ubuntu pra iniciante é muito bom, apt-get é foda, costumo dizer falto digitar apt-get install dinheiro e sair $ pelo usb
<redsn0w_> rsrs
<subzero_> por exemplo, aqui quando usei ubuntu, usava o unico repositorios deles, o download vinha a 600 k/s, no debian aonde posso escolher os repositorios, uso geralmente os da usp. aonde consigo taxas de 1.2 mb/s
<redsn0w_> mas na minha opinião isso é o de menos..
<redsn0w_> conseguindo baixar, instalar ta valendo =)
<subzero_> redsn0w_, eu ligo. kkk. ainda mais quando tenho que baixar algo grande.
<redsn0w_> grande que você refere o que, 2gb ?
<subzero_> redsn0w_, sim
<redsn0w_> e  oq vc baixa de 2gb?
<redsn0w_> nem o ubuntu tem isso rs
<subzero_> redsn0w_, baixei o kde
<subzero_> no debian
<subzero_> rsrs, nao sou fã de gnome.
<hggdh> subzero_: só para referencia -- existem vários espelhos dos repositórios do Ubuntu.
<redsn0w_> pois é
<redsn0w_> tem muitos...
<redsn0w_> eu achei o unity tranquilo, pessoal diz que ele é pesado
<redsn0w_> aqui roda lisinho...
<redsn0w_> mas o xfce4 é foda, uso ele no archlinux, acho q é o mais levee..
<hggdh> redsn0w_: linguagem, por favor
<subzero_> hggdh, aonde conheco os espelhos alternativos do debian?
<hggdh> subzero_: http://www.debian.org/mirror/index.en.html
<hggdh> subzero_: out http://www.debian.org/mirror/index.pt.html em portugues
<subzero_> a sim
<subzero_> hggdh, usa os mirros do debian no ubuntu neh?
<hggdh> subzero_: não, para que necessitaria dos repositórios do Debian?
<hggdh> fazemos um sync/merge todo ciclo
<subzero_> hggdh, tipo o ubuntu é baseado no debian, os espelhos do debian tambem serve no ubuntu.
<subzero_> correto?
<marcos_> preciso de ajuda para instalar o qmail, será que alguém pode ajudar?
<subzero_> marcos_, pra que voce quer o qmail?
<subzero_> redsn0w_, me le?
<redsn0w_> ixi, saiu rs
<subzero_> marcos_,
<redsn0w_> opa rs
<redsn0w_> entao subzero_
<subzero_> pra q vc ker o qmail?
<marcos_> subzero_, preciso para configurar 3 contas aqui, e montar o servidor para empresa.
<redsn0w_> acredito que nao é "BEMM" assim.
<subzero_> marcos_ te aconcelho o ired
<subzero_> http://www.iredmail.org/
<hggdh> subzero_: não, o fato do Ubuntu ser baseado no Debian não torna os repositórios do Debian 100% compativeis. Idelamente, não devemos misturar os dois
<redsn0w_> penso eu que apesar do ubuntu ser baseado no debian, rodar pacotes deb e tudo mais, tem coisas especificas de cada distro.
<subzero_> hggdh, é porque uma vez fiz isso, meu gnome virou 1 zona.
<subzero_> kk
<hggdh> pois é...
<marcos_> subzero_, valeu pela dica.
<subzero_> marcos_, ele é todo integrado, mysql + postfix + dkim
<subzero_> simples configurar e funcional e vem webmail tudo pronto e mastigado e free.
<marcos_> subzero_, valeu.
<subzero_> ok
<subzero_> oO
<subzero_> ia mandar ele olhar o faq antes, porque nao roda em todas as distros nao.
<subzero_> u.u
<redsn0w_> subzero_, pra vc ver  nesse mesmo site que você passou pro marcos_
<redsn0w_> http://www.iredmail.org/
<redsn0w_> tem o pacote do debian
<redsn0w_> e o pacote do ubuntu
<redsn0w_> ambos .deb
<redsn0w_> mas pacotes distintos.
<subzero_> redsn0w_, mais so roda em debian 7
<subzero_> eo pacote nao é .deb
<subzero_> é um .sh
<hggdh> subzero_: então não é um pacote, e o usuário passa a ser responsável por resolver todas as dependencias
<redsn0w_> pois é.
<subzero_> hggdh, sim, mais tem versões e distros especificas pra ele.
<hggdh> um dos motivos de distros terem pacotes específicos é o de resolver dependencias externas
<subzero_> eu achei muito bom esse projeto do iredmail, configurei um servidor na imobiliaria da minha tia com ele filé.
<subzero_> tem 10 contas de email rodando em 1 dual core com debian 7 e link de 2 mbps
<subzero_> hggdh, entendi.
<joni_> estou tendo problemas para instalar o ubuntu,o xp não sai da maquina
<Guest23417> Boa Noite Gente!
<xGrind> boa
<rssolivei> salve
<Guest23417> como foi o feriado de v6 ai?
<xGrind> canal errado amigo
<Hbdc> Opá
<subzero_> xGrind,
<subzero_> redsn0w_,
<subzero_> esse scirntific linux
<subzero_> é baseado em que distro?
<redsn0w_> redhat
<subzero_> um
<subzero_> entao deve ser yum
<subzero_> correto?
<redsn0w_> sim
<redsn0w_> gerenciador de pacotes é o yum
<subzero_> redsn0w_, vo baixar
<subzero_> aki
<subzero_> e rodar numa vm pra ver como ele é.
<redsn0w_> =)
<redsn0w_> ixi
<redsn0w_> tava vendo umas imagens dele aqui, só de ver o kde já me desmotivou rs
<redsn0w_> tu curte né, kde..
<subzero_> redsn0w_, sim
<subzero_> tomara que venha em pt
<subzero_> ja ouvi falar muito dessa distro em sites, mais nunca usei.
<redsn0w_> eu ouvi falar muto pouco dela.
<subzero_> redsn0w_, aqui no br sim, la fora falam bastante dela.
<subzero_> http://mirror.lstn.net/scientific/6.5/i386/iso/SL-65-i386-2013-12-05-boot.iso
<redsn0w_> cara agora eu esqueci o nome da distro mas eu estava pesquisando uma que no site oficial dela, afirmam que a distro é 5x mais rápido do que qlqr outra
<redsn0w_> mas vi usuarios dizendo que era tudo mentira, que a distro era uma .....
<subzero_> http://scientificlinuxbr.org/
<subzero_> redsn0w_, ai tem 1 forum em pt
<redsn0w_> subzero_, http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/6-mini-distribuicoes-linux-para-o-seu-pc-antigo/
<subzero_> http://scientificlinuxbr.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6
<subzero_> redsn0w_, fala que é totalmente baseado em red hat
<subzero_> parece ser bom
<subzero_> pra servidor
<redsn0w_> subzero_, baixar aki o ubuntu 14.04
<subzero_> rbelem__, rodei aki
<subzero_> é kde mesmo
<dk_millares> boa noite
<redsn0w_> bn
<subzero_> redsn0w_,
<subzero_> ta ae?
<subzero_> _S4MUR4I_,
<subzero_> ta ae?
<sacramento> boa noite
<subzero_> sacramento,
<subzero_> ta ae?
<Greg__> Alguem?
<Guest36482> Existe Ps pra linux?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<subzero> KurtKraut
<subzero> ta ae?
<KurtKraut> subzero, diga
<subzero> KurtKraut
<subzero> como faço pros meus emails chegar como html?
<subzero> quando envio com formato html, nao chega em lugar nenhum, so texto chega no gmail.
<xGrind> subzero, pergunta pra google
<subzero> xGrind ¬¬
<subzero> nao quer ajudar nao fale bosta.
<subzero> obrigado.
<KurtKraut> subzero, Minha resposta é além do xGrind: 1) Não envie e-mails em HTML, isso não é bom 2) Procure no Google.
<subzero> to achando que é ip.
<subzero> por ser do virtua.
<subzero> queria
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh_> subzero: linguagem...
<n2317> como compilar kernel no ubuntu 13 ?
<cyanoroma> Boa noite a todos!
<n2317> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<n2317> me parece que a comunidade linux está morrendo por aqui alguem percebeu isso ?
<cyanoroma> n2317-> Compilar o kernel no Ubuntu 13.XX não é muito diferente de se compilar em qualquer outro sistema Debian-Like.
<cyanoroma> n2317-> Dizem isso desde 2003, mas continuamos aqui...
<cyanoroma> n2317-> Que queres fazer exatamente?
<astroo-> por isso e muito mais tenho o meu projeto gratis
<cyanoroma> Pessoal, é só comigo ou a instalação dos drivers da Nvidia quando realizados manualmente SEMPRE dá erro?
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> nvidia odeia o linux
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Tudo bem, estou assistindo anime mesmo.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> Critical crypto bug leaves Linux, hundreds of apps open to eavesdropping   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/critical-crypto-bug-leaves-linux-hundreds-of-apps-open-to-eavesdropping/
<Guest57701> OLA
<cyanoroma> Guest57701-> Olá!
<Guest57701> COMO MUDO O TEMA DO  MEU UBUNTO?
<astroo-> ola
<cyanoroma> Guest57701-> Qual é a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<Guest57701> CYANOROMA É  O 13.04
<cyanoroma> Guest57701-> Nas configurações do sistema existe um ícone chamado Aparência, lá você pode mudar o temas e muito mais.
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Por favor, digite em caixa baixa, ou seja, sem o Caps Lock ativado.
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ISMAELBETTER> Cyanoroma isso eu sei, na verdade eu quero adiciona r mas tema
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Você vai ficar aqui só falando isso ou vai ajudar as pessoas?
<astroo-> ola
<ISMAELBETTER> Ola
<astroo-> esuqecer
<astroo-> nao uso linux...
<astroo-> so sei 1 nadinha
<cyanoroma> astroo--> Está fazendo o que aqui então?
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Já tens um tema em mente ou queres opções?
<astroo-> a dizer para dar 1 tempo na possivel resposta de alguem e dar noticias
<ISMAELBETTER> sim tenho
<cyanoroma> astroo--> ...?
<ISMAELBETTER> !
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Qual?
<ISMAELBETTER> é o Mac4Lin_v1.0
<ISMAELBETTER> mas si vc soube outros melhores me diga!
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-os-temas-e-icones-linux-mint-ubuntu-derivados-gtk-xfce-cinnamon/
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> http://linuxtugaz.wordpress.com/2013/05/10/mude-o-visual-do-seu-ubuntu-13-04-sem-dificuldades/
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> http://gnome-look.org/
<astroo-> astroo-> Critical crypto bug leaves Linux, hundreds of apps open to eavesdropping   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/03/critical-crypto-bug-leaves-linux-hundreds-of-apps-open-to-eavesdropping/  dei ha pouco
<ISMAELBETTER> legal, vou agora mesmo ver os links
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> http://linuxtugaz.wordpress.com/2013/05/01/tema-mac-os-x-para-ubuntu-13-04/
<ISMAELBETTER> obrigado cyanoroma
<ISMAELBETTER> e astroo
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Esse ultimo é um tutorial completo de como deixar a aparência do UBUntu "igual" a do Mac.
<cyanoroma> *UBuntu
<cyanoroma> *Ubuntu
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar, agradeço pela confiança.
<astroo-> ok
<ISMAELBETTER> ok
<ISMAELBETTER> é porque sou novo no ubuntu e não sei quase nada!kkkk
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Sem problemas, todos um dia fomos. Recomendo a leitura da wiki do Ubuntu. O site é este: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<ISMAELBETTER> Brigado syanoroma
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Quando você tiver alguma dúvida com relação ao Ubuntu, dê uma pesquisada no Google, tem MUITA coisa a respeito do sistema na internet.
<ISMAELBETTER> ok
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Eu aprendi desta forma, pode ser que com você também funcione.
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Fóruns como o http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/ também ajudam bastante.
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> Uso o Ubuntu há 3 anos e não me arrependo, espero que você goste dele também.
<ISMAELBETTER> eu ja gostei dele
<cyanoroma> ISMAELBETTER-> ;)
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-06
<ariane> Não é sobre o Ubuntu, mas queria a opinião de vocês que uma marca de computador de mesa bom, só que não vale fala MAC ~~ meu bolso não é compartível com o padrão MAC PC.
<astroo-> isso de marca nao conta
<astroo-> ve e o que tem em hardware no interior
<astroo-> se usas linux nada da nvidia
<ariane> na verdade eu quero um computador com uma placa mãe que dá para tirar as placas secundárias e trocar por outras melhores.
<astroo-> entao compra em separado
<ariane> mas eu não sei nada de placa XD, faz muito tempo que não pesquiso sobre placa.
<N4rc0Ch40s> ae pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<N4rc0Ch40s> como vai?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<N4rc0Ch40s> sussa
<N4rc0Ch40s> cade o pessoal?
<astroo-> algum esta vivo
<N4rc0Ch40s> o que tu está fazendo?
<astroo-> o costume
<astroo-> caçar boas noticias
<N4rc0Ch40s> esta certo
<astroo-> ve o privado se quiseres
<N4rc0Ch40s> kkkk
<N4rc0Ch40s> ae mano manja de perl?
<astroo-> so tento ser inventor
<N4rc0Ch40s> entendi
<N4rc0Ch40s> kkkkkkk
<astroo-> N4rc0Ch40s  ja dei no privado 1 hipotese
<N4rc0Ch40s> Olha só https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGSIKTdyC08
<redsn0w_> opa
<redsn0w_> e ai pessoal!!
<astroo-> ola
<redsn0w_> =)
<yangm> isso é ruim? https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsa3c6ylk0s3h0y/Screenshot%202014-03-05%2022.25.03.png
<Gazoto> Oi eu fiz o download, mas meu Netbook não possui entrada para Cd. Como eu poderia instalar o Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> pen
<yangm> Gazoto, use o programa unetbootin. Ele baixa e copia o ubuntu para seu pendrive
<Gazoto> Obrigado vou providenciar!
<Inserthomer> alguem na area
<astroo-> Inserthomer  ola eu sempre
 * blx32 saindo.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ggg> e ai bravosuporte
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ate que estou de saida
<bravosuporte> ja configuro o dns ggg
<ggg> bleza bravosuporte rodando lisinho
<ggg> valeu ai bravosuporte
<bravosuporte> tranquilo
<josepe> alguém ON?
<josepe> gostaria de uma ajuda, se possível.
<Julio_> Bom dia!
<ebrazjr> bom dia a todos os ubunteiros!
<barna_> dia
<ebrazjr> olá. como posso configurar uma webcam bison em um notebook paara colorido?
<redsn0w_> bom dia
<barna_> ebrazjr, preciso saber qual o chipset dela, abre um terminal e digita lsusb e pastebin o resultado
<redsn0w_> barna_, passou na minha frente rs
<ebrazjr> ok
<barna_> pode assumir aki redsn0w_, to trabalhando aki......
<redsn0w_> o cara caiu..
<barna_> caspeta, o kra pede ajuda e sai..... isso me deixa "tão feliz"
<redsn0w_> rs
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<redsn0w_> bom dia!
<hggdh> cyanoroma: bom dia :-)
<cyanoroma> Pessoal, é só comigo ou toda vez que se instala um driver de vídeo da Nvidia manualmente SEMPRE dá erro?
<hggdh> cyanoroma: direto da nvidia? Neste caso, nada é muito garantido... principalmente se não tens um uninstall para os drivers anteriores
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Mesmo instalando de primeira (depois de uma formatação) ele dá o erro.
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> E olha que uso o Ubuntu 12.04.4.
<engemerson> bom dia
<hggdh> cyanoroma: talvez não seja compatível com 12.04.4
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Bom-dia!
<engemerson> alguem pode me ajudar? é minha primeira vez usando o linux
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Nunca consegui instalar nenhum driver da Nvidia manualmente.
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Se eu puder...
<engemerson> comprei um computador, veio com linux versao gnome 3.6.2
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Estranho é que pelo ppa eu consigo.
<engemerson> consegui acessar a internet normal, porem nao consigo mapear a rede
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Em que sentido queres mapear a rede?
<engemerson> tenho um servidor dell windows server 2008, não utilizo dominio por enquanto
<engemerson> gostaria de acessar o servidor
<engemerson> a pasta que esta compartilhada no servidor
<hggdh> cyanoroma: via ppa tens um pacote; via nvidia tens um shell script; o posicionamente dos arquivos provavelmente é diferente entre as duas opções
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Queres fazer um acesso remoto?
<engemerson> pode me ajudar com isso?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Responda às perguntas...
<engemerson> sim
<engemerson> aceso remoto nao
<engemerson> é local mesmo
<engemerson> acesso local, nao consigo ver as maquinas na rede workgroup
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=61412.0
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Acesso-remoto-entre-GNULinux-e-Windows
<engemerson> cyanoroma, fico muito horado pela sua ajuda.
<engemerson> vou tentar fazer esse passo
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Estamos aqui para ajudar, eu que agradeço pela sua confiança.
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Qualquer coisa estamos aqui.
<engemerson> muito agradecido.
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Você já conseguiu alguma vez instalar no Ubuntu os drivers da Nvidia manualmente?
<engemerson> cya
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Mandá!
<engemerson> me desculpe icomoda-lo
<engemerson> tentei o comando smb://ip
<engemerson> diz nada encontrado
<hggdh> cyanoroma: já, mas faz tempo. A experiencia não sobreviveu as atualizações... mas, quando ainda usava um laptop com nvidia, eu estava a usar o nouveau.
<engemerson> acessei arquivo
<engemerson> e navegar na rede
<engemerson> mostra rede windows
<engemerson> ao clicar mostra um erro
<engemerson> tentei tambem smb://servidor/pasta
<engemerson> nada
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> “Pra isso funcionar, você precisa que o nome "servidorwin" esteja no DNS. Você tem DNS local?”
<engemerson> sim DNS está configurado
<engemerson> será que errei ao confugurar o tcip?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Olhe as postagens seguintes...
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Abaixe a página e verás que outras pessoas deram outros métodos, teste eles.
<engemerson> entao trabalho sem AD
<engemerson> estou lendo
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Sem pressa...
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Você quer acessar os arquivos do Windows, certo?
<engemerson> exato
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Samba-para-Linux-acessar-Windows-e-viceversa
<engemerson> eu apenas compartilhei a pasta do windows server
<engemerson> e mapeei nos clientes
<engemerson> mas esse linux não encherga isso
<engemerson> uma pergunta
<engemerson> pra eu acionar esses codigos devo fazer ALT+ F2?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Não, é só você abrir o terminal.
<engemerson> desculpe pela pergunta
<engemerson> ficou desta maneira
<engemerson> # apt-get --install samba
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Que isso, não existem perguntas estúpidas, existem professores estúpidos.
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> # significa super-usuário, ou root.
<engemerson> entendi
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Para entrar nesse modo, você precisa digitar: sudo su
<engemerson> abri o terminal
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Ele vai pedir sua senha, e, depois de colocá-la, seu usuário será root.
<engemerson> basta eu colar essa sequencia de cogido?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Coloca assim: sudo apt-get install samba
<engemerson> pediu senha root
<engemerson> seria a senha do usuario?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Sim. Fique tranquilo se não aparecer nada, é um recurso de segurança.
<engemerson> certo
<engemerson> eu digitei a senha e apareceu comand not found
<engemerson> e voltou para a linha de comando
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Você está no Linux, certo?
<roger_> alguem poderia me indicar uma solução pra multiterminal?
<engemerson> estou no linux gnome 3.6.2
<cyanoroma> roger_-> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Multiterminal-1
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Gnome é apenas uma interface gráfica, distro Linux, ok?
<engemerson> entendi, a versao do linux que uso eu nao sei
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Existem dezenas de interfaces gráficas no universo Linux, uma delas é o Gnome.
<roger_> vlw vou tar uma olhada
<engemerson> tem como eu saber pelo terminal?
<engemerson> eu nao sabia disso
<engemerson> pensava que era padrao
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Sim, digite: uname -a
<engemerson> Linux linux-ybng.site 3.7.10-1.16-pae #1 SMP Fri May 31 20:21:23 UTC 2013 (97c14ba) i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Digite isso: cat /etc/issue
<engemerson> Welcome to openSUSE 12.3 "Dartmouth" - Kernel \r (\l).
<hggdh> heh
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Agora sim, você usa o OpenSuse
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> É uma boa distro.
<engemerson> entendi
<cyanoroma> cyanoroma-> Por isso que o comando “apt-get install” não funcionou, o OpenSuse usa outras instruções para instalação.
<engemerson> ah entendi, qual sua recomendaçao?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Meu caro, não que o OpenSuse seja ruim, mas "tudo" que lhe disse até agora foi pensando que você estava usando o Ubuntu como distro.
<engemerson> entendi cya, me desculpe por nao lhe ter fornecido essa info.
<hggdh> é provável que o canal #opensuse-pt seja mais adequado
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Verdade.
<cyanoroma> hggdh-> Obrigado pela informação adicional.
<engemerson> muito obrigado por estar ajudando..
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Ou até o /j #fedora-br
<engemerson> neste caso o procedimento que devo fazer é #opensuse-pt get install samba?
<hggdh> pra referencia, podemos listar canais via 'alis' -- /msg alis list *opensuse*br*
<hggdh> os asteriscos funcionam como, ah, wildcards
<redsn0w_> engemerson, #opensuse-pt é o canal que você deve entrar para ter suporte a sua distro
<redsn0w_> aqui é o canal de suporte para a distro ubuntu
<engemerson> ah entendi
<redsn0w_> como você não utiliza o ubuntu e sim o opensuse, é mais indicado que entre no canal #opensuse-pt
<engemerson> sao varias comunidades?
<redsn0w_> sim.
<redsn0w_> cada canal para a sua distro
<engemerson> me perdoe pelo transtorno
<redsn0w_> lá as informações podem ser mais precisas.
<hggdh> engemerson: sem problemas
<redsn0w_> ;)
<engemerson> muitissimo obrigado pela atencao de todos
<engemerson> me ajudaram muito com muito conhecimento.
<hggdh> engemerson: bem vindo
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> ;)
<engemerson> caso eu nao consiga vale apena formatar a maquina para ubuntu?
<redsn0w_> engemerson, somos suspeitos em dizer rs
<hggdh> engemerson: é uma opção, mas qualquer distro decente de Linux (e opensuse é uma delas) deve funcionar
<redsn0w_> na minha opinião sim, mas você precisa saber qual distro vai te atender melhor
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> O Ubuntu tem um "suporte" maior pela internet.
<redsn0w_> Isso é muito pessoal, a escolha da distro.
<redsn0w_> a distro que eu gosto pode não te atender e vice versa.
<hggdh> exacto
<hggdh> exato
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<engemerson> para um usario iniciante como eu
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Muitos tutoriais pela rede vão usar como base o Ubuntu ou algum Debian-like.
<engemerson> vi que tem muito sobre ubuntu
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Eu comecei no universo Linux com o Ubuntu e hoje continuo com ele.
<redsn0w_> É, nesse ponto eu acho uma vantagem a quantidade de material sobre ubuntu.
<engemerson> entendi
<engemerson> entao para usuario iniciantes e sem experiencias em programaçao etc o melhor é o ubuntu?
<redsn0w_> mas todas as distro tem materiais pela internet, o linux vem a crescer a cada dia.
<engemerson> entendi
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Tanto o Ubuntu, como o Linux Mint são muito bons.
<redsn0w_> Como te disse isso é bem questão de gosto né, o que posso te dizer é que no meu caso o ubuntu me atender bem como usuario iniciante.
<engemerson> bom..
<redsn0w_> acho ele super simples de utilizar.
<engemerson> entendi
<hggdh> engemerson: respondendo à uma pergunta tua: /join #opensuse-pt o colocará no canal em PT da OpenSuse; o comando usado pelo opensuse (e RedHat/Fedora/CentOS) para instalar pacotes é 'yum'
<hggdh> e a sintaxe é diferente...
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Dê uma olhada neste guia, me ajudou muito: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<engemerson> vou olhar
<engemerson> hggdh obrigado
<redsn0w_> engemerson, cada distro tem um gerenciador de pacotes, o do ubuntu é apt-get que é baseado no debian o do opensuse é yum, o do archlinux pacman, e assim por diante.
<engemerson> entendi
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> Se quiser mais informações sobre o Ubuntu podes acessar nossa wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<hggdh> hum, o #opensuse-pt está bem vazio...
<engemerson> :(
<redsn0w_> verdade.
<engemerson> eu acompanho o wiki
<engemerson> e agora, onde posso buscar ajuda?
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> /j #fedora-br
<redsn0w_> existe diversos forum também engemerson
<cyanoroma> engemerson-> A "base" é muito semelhante.
<redsn0w_> não se concentre apenas em IRC.
<redsn0w_> existe o google, foruns, dentre outros.
<engemerson> sim entendo redsnow
<engemerson> o meu grande problema é fazer isso
<engemerson> o meu caso pelo que vi é bem simples
<engemerson> mas muitos caem nesse problema
<engemerson> acessar um servidor Windows pelo terminal linux
<redsn0w_> pode usar o rdesktop engemerson
<redsn0w_> ou acessar por meio de uma ferramenta de acesso remoto, como teamview.
<engemerson> entao reds
<engemerson> o meu computador esta em rede lecal tanto o servidor como o terminal
<redsn0w_> sim.
<engemerson> e acessar via teanview nao é uma  boa opçao
<engemerson> pois tenho mais 3 maquinas com esse open
<redsn0w_> engemerson, da o comando rdesktop e o ip do terminal que deseja acessar.
<engemerson> obrgiado gente
<engemerson> vou formatar a maquina para ubuntu logo volto pra conversar com voces
<redsn0w_> ;)
<cyanoroma> Pessoal, é só comigo ou a instalação dos drivers da Nvidia, quando realizados manualmente, SEMPRE dão erro no Ubuntu?
<1JTAAK1A2> alguem sabe solucionar problema da placa wireless 3dsp nas ultimas versões do ubuntu ?.
<mark__> ola
<mark__> algem...
<mark__> ?
<redsn0w_> ?
<redsn0w_> perg e sai rs
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-07
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<LucasReis> boa noite
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<buribux> lala...
<daniel___> Queimei um DVD com o Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander mas o mesmo não roda quando seleciono para dar o But através do D: unidade de dvd. Procurei informações, e pelo que vi gravei corretamente como imagem ISO.  Porquê não roda?
<D3llTr33> bom dia a todos
<D3llTr33> tenho um problema pra nós
<D3llTr33> um notebook com ubuntu 12.10 que está com problema de inicialização, erro "Erro ao montar sistema de arquivos /" codigo 32
<D3llTr33> perguntei como começou a dar isso e o cara disse que estava estudando
<D3llTr33> e deu erro quando ele rodou só esse comando # chmod -R 777 /
<D3llTr33> perguntei se ele sabia o que tinha feito
<D3llTr33> e ele pediu pelo amor de cristo pra eu não formatar.... e agora josé???
<D3llTr33> já tentei restaurar ja tentei normalizar as permissões de acesso mas nada
<D3llTr33> o sistema é montado em modo de contigencia como apenas leitura mesmo com o fstab como rw
<D3llTr33> alguém tem uma liz ai??
<D3llTr33> clear
<Dan_> Oi algum pode me ajudar?
<Guest18832> Preciso criar um live CD para resgatar alguns arquivos no meu ser
<Guest18832> alguem pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<D3llTr33> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Guest18832> opa glr como posso fazer um live CD?
<mirqui> baixa da distro
<mirqui> grava no dvs , ou no pendrive
<mirqui> dvd
<D3llTr33> isso ai
<Hadracael> eae povo
<D3llTr33> aew to com um pro dos grandes, podem me ajudar?
<Hadracael> lembro que eu tinha mania de aperriar o povo com problemas loucos xD
<D3llTr33> rsrsrsrs
<D3llTr33> vamos a problemática
<mirqui> fala
<Hadracael> qual seu problema?
<D3llTr33> um amigo programador java me veio com seu notebook
<D3llTr33> está apresentando o seguinte erro Não foi possúvel montar o sistema de arquivos /" codigo 32
<D3llTr33> ubuntu 12.10
<Guest18832> distro?
<D3llTr33> já fiz tudo que sabia e nada
<Hadracael> acho k ele falou k a distro dele  12.10 nao?
<D3llTr33> isso ubuntu 12.10
<D3llTr33> 64bits
<D3llTr33> ele me disse que tava de saco cheio quando ia atualizar qualquer coisa tipo tomcat, daemons e pedia senha de root
<Hadracael> preciso ajeitar meu linux. ta todo lascado xD
<Hadracael> tou com um dual boot com a lista de pacotes desatualizada...
<D3llTr33> ai ele pensou vou rodar o comando chmod -R 777 /
<Hadracael> e bom, queria perguntar a voces, tem como apagar uma distro sem apagar o windwos com dual?
<D3llTr33> tem sim
<Hadracael> ufff mudar permicoes xD
<D3llTr33> já fiz tudo que está ao meu alcance e ao alcance do google mas nada :(
<Hadracael> como faco?
<Hadracael> preciso tirar a distro e instalar a mais nova pelo cd mesmo
<Hadracael> pra nao da caca
<Hadracael> xD
<D3llTr33> simples só saber em qual partição seu linux está instalado
<D3llTr33> colocar o cd de instalação e na opção particionamento manual
<D3llTr33> e instala na partição que vc tinha o sistema antigo instalado
<D3llTr33> e pronto
<Hadracael> bom, erros de montagem de sistemas nao sei que possa ser.
<Hadracael> maldito lag
<Hadracael> ufff parcionamento manual é meu medo
<Hadracael> medo de ferrar com o pc inteiro xD
<Hadracael> e como faco para saber em qual particao ta instalado?
<D3llTr33> df -hT vai mostrar qual partição ta montada
<D3llTr33> o tipo de partição se ext2,3 ou 4
<D3llTr33> o espação total, espaço usado espaço livre e porcentagem de uso
<Hadracael> cai.
<Hadracael> e como faco para fazer a atualizacao? instlao por cima mesmo?
<Hadracael> instalo
<D3llTr33> primeira opção vai insstalar por cima preservando os arquivos do sistema antigo, vc não perde nada só reinstala o sistema
<D3llTr33> segunda opção apaga disco inteiro e reinstala o sistema e terceira particionamento manual
<Hadracael> entao passo a passo.
<hggdh> Hadracael: seja como for, é sempre mais seguro ter um backup
<Hadracael> nao, no linux eu nao tenho nada de importante
<D3llTr33> exato
<Hadracael> posso me da ao luxo de perder os arquivos la, mas queria atualizar
<Hadracael> entao eu uso a primeira opcao?
<Hadracael> ou a terceira?
<Hadracael> entao?
<D3llTr33> se tiver espaço sobrando rsrs a primeira pq preserva arquivos inutilizaveis, mas se quiser poupar espaço melhor excluir o sistema antigo e reinstalar o novo
<Hadracael> uffff, cai de novo
<Hadracael> entao?
<Hadracael> alguém falou algo? xD
<D3llTr33> falei rsrs
<D3llTr33> se não tem nada a salvar melhor 3 opção particionamento manual mesmo
<D3llTr33> pq o ruim de atualizar pelo live -cd(primeira opção) é que ele preserva todos os arquivos do sistema antigo e nesse caso ocupa muito espaço
<Hadracael> mmm
<Hadracael> enfim.
<Hadracael> d3llTr33: oi?
<Hadracael> ff
<b010010001> na boa...arruma um pendriver e intala nele...
<Julinux> Pessoal
<Julinux> no postgresql-9.1 como eu faço para definir o max_connections com 500 ?
<Julinux> eu defino mas na hora de reiniciar o postgre da erro
<redsn0w_> boa tarde a todos!
<xitamaluca> boa tarde redsn0w_
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem ai manja de compiz
<sagat> isso como hobby
<sagat> mas oque eu preciso mesmo é saber onde posso arranjar algo para ler sobre direcionamento de portas no iptable
<sagat> obrigado
<Guest53398> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<redsn0w_> opa
<redsn0w_> boa tard Guest53398
<rfragoso> ola
<redsn0w_> e ai!
<rfragoso> irc
<rfragoso> ola
<licensed> alguem ja tentou instalar o receitanet no sistema 64bits? nao consegui instalar =( instalei a lib32-jre6 mas nao adiantou
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<redsn0w_> boaa
<rd_> can someone help me?
<rd_> ??
<rd_> someone here?
<rd_> alguém que fale português?
<redsn0w_> rd_,
<redsn0w_> hi
<redsn0w_> how are you?
<redsn0w_> ablas espanõ??
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-08
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Renan> alquem ai ?
<GuilhermeCunha> os caras entram, perguntam se tem alguém e depois de alguns segundos dão quit
<GuilhermeCunha> que cômico
<xGrind> kk
<KurtKraut> GuilhermeCunha, geração Z, esse tipo de gente é imediatista, só aceita tudo na hora.
<GuilhermeCunha> que coisa
<GuilhermeCunha> hehehe
<ThiagoFarias> boa noite alguem on?
<GuilhermeCunha> #2
<victor___> Ubuntu 13.10 Travando, e eu so tenho a opcao desligar o notebook, alguem sabe coisas que podem resolver ?
<victor___> alguem ? rss
<GuilhermeCunha> #3
<pgb> bom dia pessoa!
<pgb> estou com uma dúvida.
<pgb> qual a melhor opção pra passar a versão estáver pra instável:" apt-get dist-upgrade ou aptitude-full-upgrade? vlw!
<Nelson_> oi
<Nelson_> estou com problemas na instalação do ubuntu alguem pode ajudar
<JavaNunes> ai ai
<JavaNunes> o meu servidor é tão seguro, cheio de poder que eu dou meu ssh com senh aqui
<JavaNunes> ui
<JavaNunes> meu ssh é admin, senha admin
<b010010001> JavaNunes:já q tocou no assunto
<b010010001> pego net de uma rede que distribui sinal de net(dou um ninja)
<b010010001> como fasso para acessar com ftp mas de outra rede?
<b010010001> vc tá oculpado naum é msmo?
<JavaNunes> meu sistema é melhor que de todo mundo, nem preciso de firewall, pq eu sou o melhor akakakakka
<JavaNunes> meu ip 189.68.22.166 login admin, senha admin  quero ver se alguem consegue me derrumar ahahaha
<JavaNunes> buceta
<KurtKraut> !ops JavaNunes
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'ops JavaNunes' not found
<KurtKraut> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --KurtKraut pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<JavaNunes> agora sou operador
<JavaNunes> sou o rei do puteiro
<sletonbliz> JavaNunes:  eaeee
<sletonbliz> raparigaaa
<JavaNunes> oi
<JavaNunes> meu ip 189.68.22.166 login admin, senha admin  quero ver se alguem consegue me derrumar ahahaha
<JavaNunes> entrem via ssh, aqui é seguro e ninguem me reinicia pq eu sou foda
<sletonbliz> JavaNunes: porque voce é tão lammer?
<sletonbliz> o que te leva a ser tão noob assim cara?
<sletonbliz> hahahhahahha
<JavaNunes> a brasnet me deixou assim
<sletonbliz> maledita das brasneta
<JavaNunes> i
<JavaNunes> sempre essas perguntas
<hggdh> sletonbliz: não alimente o troll, por favor
<sletonbliz> hggdh: verdade, vou seguir seu conselho...
<ismael_> ola
<LucasReis> Olá
<ismael_> !
<ismael_> alguém poderia me dizer se ha algum dicionario de espanhol para o ubuntu?
<ismael_> alguém pode me ajuda?
<Tropper> Google tradutor
<Samuel_> someone here knows.. how to install ubuntu using USB ?
<Samuel_> alguem aqui sabe.. como instalar o ubuntu usando USB ?
<andre0991> olá
<redsn0w_> ola
<aprigio> redsn0w_, hola, tudo bien?
<redsn0w_> sim
<andre0991> pessoal, alguém aqui usa o #slackware-br?
<andre0991> é que quando eu tento mandar algo pra lá, retorna "#slackware-br :Cannot send to channel"
<redsn0w_> andre0991 tem que procurar um operador lá então
<redsn0w_> pra ver o porque disso, talvez o canal esteja em modo +m
<marcelomauro> estou tentando instalar ubuntu no meu hd externo. Tudo ocorre bem mas quando reinicia o hd não é reconhecido no boot... é algo na formataçao do hd, não sei o que, pois não é somente com o ubuntu. Alguém pode me ajudar nisso?
<redsn0w_> marcelomauro, montou como sua partição? instalou o grup ?
<redsn0w_> grub*
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, fiz a instalação a partir do cd ( e outra vez pelo pendrive) e informei o hd externo (/dev/sdb) como o local a ser instalado o sistema e o grub
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, acontece que nem escolhendo o disco manualmente o hd dá boot
<redsn0w_> qual mensagem apresentou ao iniciar?
<marcelomauro> aparece uma mensagem muito rápido (questão de meio segundo) e logo vai para a outra opção de inicialização (que no caso é o win no meu hd principal)
<redsn0w_> certo, tem alguma coisa no seu hd externo?
<redsn0w_> alguma partição de arquivos?
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, o sistema que eu instalei (e já é a 8 vez que tento desde ontem)
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, não, refiz tudo do zero, apaguei todas as partições no gparted, no cfdisk, etc
<redsn0w_> vamos tentar entender o que está acontecendo, o ubuntu é muito simples a sua instalação, deve estar fazendo algum procedimento incorreto.
<marcelomauro> sim, eu sei, eu acho que "os sistemas" não estão reconhecendo o hd externo como um hd bootavel
<andre0991> redsn0w_, vc usa xchat? não sei mto bem qual é a indicação pra eu ver quem é operador. aparentemente tá todo mundo igual na lista, só o ChanServ tem uma bolinha verde do lado
<redsn0w_> andre0991, sim, os verdes são ops
<redsn0w_> mais qualquer usuario, seja voice, halfop, op, pode te orientar.
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, será que não estamos conseguindo sobrescrever a mbr do hd externo?
<andre0991> tendi. redsn0w_ , então será que é bom mandar mensagem pra algum user aleatório?
<redsn0w_> olha a saida do comando dmesg marcelomauro
<redsn0w_> e me retorna por favor
<redsn0w_> mas antes, pluga o hd externo!
<marcelomauro> seria dmesg /dev/xxx?
<redsn0w_> andre0991, normal o canal viu..
<marcelomauro> nunca decoro esses comentos
<redsn0w_> tenta reconectar na rede
<redsn0w_> sim
<andre0991> vi sua mensagem lá, redsn0w_ . mas aqui, nada... estranho demais, já desconectei e conectei no freenode. vou tentar fechar e abrir de novo
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, alguma saída específica, pois a saída aqui é enorme
<redsn0w_> você ta rodando win agora marcelomauro ?
<marcelomauro> tou no debian
<marcelomauro> é que tou rodando ele também de outro hd externo
<marcelomauro> então tenho /dev/sda /dev/sdb e /dev/sdc ativos
<redsn0w_> e você tentou instalar outros os no hd e msm assim deu problema??
<marcelomauro> são dois hds
<marcelomauro> o do debian está normal
<redsn0w_> sim mas nesse hd que voce esta tendo problema, seria o sdb correto?
<marcelomauro> *dois hds externos
<marcelomauro> sim
<marcelomauro> tentei instalar ubuntu, fedora, etc...
<marcelomauro> nenhum dá boot depois
<redsn0w_> pode ser problema no hd.
<marcelomauro> alguma coisa na sua formatação, eu penso, pois ele rodava o fedora 19 antes normalmente
<redsn0w_> abre o disco ou gparted e tenta formatar ele fat
<redsn0w_> na instalação você esta usando qual ext ?
<marcelomauro> est4
<redsn0w_> blz, tenta formatar ele todo em fat primeiro
<redsn0w_> pelo gparted
<redsn0w_> ah ta um detalhe
<redsn0w_> para inicializar pelo hd externo o SETUP DA BIOS tem que estar setado para ele. A BIOS, por default considera sda o hd interno, o SATA1 e não o USB1 (externo)
<redsn0w_> Não adianta colocar o grub no externo se o boot está no SATA1
<redsn0w_> Quando o boot for direcionado para o HD externo ele passa a ser /sda e o grub deve estar nele
<redsn0w_> é provável que você tenha que editar o /boot/grub/grub.cfg do HD externo e consertar de sdb para sda
<marcelomauro> mas eu consegui instalar o debian assim!! Bastando informar em qual sdX deseja instalar o grub
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, mas mesmo assim cara, no caso se eu escolhesse manualmente o hd, pela opção da bios ao inicializar ele não deveria abrir?
<redsn0w_> é mas apesar de ubuntu ser baseado no debian, os mesmo tem algumas diferenças.
<subzero> sei que aqui não é o canal apropriado, mais alguem aqui entende de html?
<redsn0w_> e ai sub =)
<redsn0w_> sim, marcelomauro, deveria.
<marcelomauro> então vejo que o problema não é esse
<subzero> redsn0w_, eae
<redsn0w_> mas da uma olhada no cfg do grub
<subzero> marcelomauro, oque voce ta com problema?
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, acho que o hd só tá reconhecendo como dados e não como partição de boot
<subzero> marcelomauro, você tem windows e linux no mesmo hd?
<subzero> em partições diferentes, e ele nao reconhece o windows no grub?
<marcelomauro> subzero, tentando instalar um sistema no hd externo, ele instala mas não inicializa depois.
<subzero> marcelomauro, ja tentou update-grub?
<redsn0w_> to achando que o cfg do grub esta apontado pro sdb marcelomauro  mas o mesmo esta instalado no sda
<redsn0w_> e provavelmente por isso nao esta bootando.
<marcelomauro> Seguinte, tenho instalações independentes em hdexterno... quando ele está plugado inicializa primeiro o sistema do hd, caso contrário, somente o do hd principal
<redsn0w_> subzero, ele quer instalar o ubuntu no hd externo mas nao ta bootando
<subzero> redsn0w_, entendi
<marcelomauro> subzero, o sistema nem abre... nem manualmente
<subzero> entao nao sei oque é.
<subzero> marcelomauro, muda a sequencia do bot na bios.
<redsn0w_> pois é subzero to achando que o grub ta apontado pro sdb sendo que ele esta instalado no sda
<subzero> e entra no ubuntu e arruma no grub.cfg como redsn0w_ falou ai no canal.
<subzero> redsn0w_, isso e so editar a grub.cf
<redsn0w_> é, confere o cfg marcelomauro
<marcelomauro> subzero, por exemplo, estou usando o debian agora... basta plugar o hd externo e inicializar a maquina que ele começa de boa
<redsn0w_> se estiver apontado pro sdb você altera pro sda, salva e tenta novamente
<marcelomauro> quero fazer isso com outro hd externo da mesma forma
<marcelomauro> na verdade eu quero vários hds externos setados dessa forma
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, vou ter que reinstalar porque vc pediu para formatar em fat
<redsn0w_> sim
<redsn0w_> vamos fazer esse teste primeiro
<redsn0w_> caso não de certo a gente pula pro próximo passo!
<marcelomauro> deixa eu descrever meu procedimento, para ver se vou fazer correto
<marcelomauro> bom, agora estou no debian... estão vou reiniciar a maquina, desplugar o hd do debian, plugar o pendriver com ubuntu
<marcelomauro> e iniciar o pendriver para instalação
<marcelomauro> depois eu plugo o hd virgem no qual vai ser instalado o sistema
<marcelomauro> a formatação é toda feita no processo de instalação.
<marcelomauro> correto até aí?
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, ?
<redsn0w_> no caso você vai particionar o disco e após isso ele vai formatar e copiar os arquivos.
<marcelomauro> sim, mas isso no próprio instalador do ubuntu
<redsn0w_> sim
<redsn0w_> marcelomauro, coloca o hd na saida 3.0
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, então... é o que eu já fiz 8 vezes seguidas... e não dá certo
<marcelomauro> saída 3.0?
<redsn0w_> usb 3.0
<marcelomauro> não tenho ainda
<redsn0w_> 2.0 entao
<marcelomauro> todas são
<redsn0w_> ok
<marcelomauro> tenho 3 portas usb 2.0
<redsn0w_> beleza!
<marcelomauro> então... se for isso, é o que eu já fiz varias vezes. Não entendo o pq não dá certo!
#ubuntu-br 2014-03-09
<redsn0w_> vamos ver depois de ter formatado no fat
<marcelomauro> mas isso eu já tinha feito antes tb
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, é a 9 vez que vou tentar instalar novamente
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, mas vamos lá... se der certo volto para dizer
<subzero> redsn0w_, tu entende de html?
<redsn0w_> nops
<redsn0w_> odeio programação...
<redsn0w_> eu ja fico com raiva de fazer script kkkk
<subzero> ;~
<subzero> redsn0w_, keria remover 1 borda
<subzero> nao consigo
<redsn0w_> ta fazendo na unha?
<subzero> s
<subzero> nao fiz
<subzero> em programa
<subzero> tipo
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, deu carto não cara
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, vou fazer uma ultima tentativa. Peguei meu desktop, desconectei todos os hds dele e deixei somente o hd externo. Tou instalando de novo
<redsn0w_> marcelomauro,
<redsn0w_> seguinte
<redsn0w_> vc viu na instalação a opção device for boot load installation
<redsn0w_> ?
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, sim e foi setada para onde está o hd o qual queria o bootloader instalado
<redsn0w_> hum
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, no caso /dev/sdb pois o /dev/sda é onde está o windows e não quero mexer nele
<redsn0w_> tenta fazer esse comando aqui sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdx
<marcelomauro> redsn0w_, agora já não dá pois estou tentando instalar da forma que te falei acima, usando o desktop só com o hd externo
<marcelomauro> ai, neste caso ele aparece como /dev/sda
<redsn0w_> ah tá, li aqui agora
<redsn0w_> =)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<redsn0w_> boaa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<redsn0w_> blz!
<redsn0w_> +)
<subzero> kkk
<subzero> redsn0w_, entende de servidor de audio pra linux?
<Gilmar> Bom dia !
<Gilmar> como fço para criar um disco de boot do unbutu em um pen drive
<Gilmar> para win... xp
<Gilmar> ?
<UserMalukiszz> EAEEE hggdh ADVINHA QUEM VOLTOU????????  EU MESMOOO O BOT DO SATANAIZZZZZ ASUHAUHSUHAUHSUHAHUSUHASubUHASuhUHAsUHauhsUHauhsuhAUSHUHASuhASUHUHASuhAUHSuhASuhUAHSuhAsuhuahshuashuasuhauhS
<Julinux> AFF
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<SDSSDGEESDADS> ASYHAUSUHAHUSUHAHUSHUAUHSuhHUASuhAHUShuAUHSuhASUHHUASUHASUhASYHAUSUHAHUSUHAHUSHUAUHSuhHUASuhAHUShuAUHSuhASUHHUASUHASUhASYHAUSUHAHUSUHAHUSHUAUHSuhHUASuhAHUShuAUHSuhASUHHUASUHASUhASYHAUSUHAHUSUHAHUSHUAUHSuhHUASuhAHUShuAUHSuhASUHHUASUHASUh
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> hggdh ACCOOOORRDDAAAAA BIXAAAA hggdh ACCOOOORRDDAAAAA BIXAAAA hggdh ACCOOOORRDDAAAAA BIXAAAA hggdh ACCOOOORRDDAAAAA BIXAAAA hggdh ACCOOOORRDDAAAAA BIXAAAA hggdh ACCOOOORRDDAAAAA BIXAAAA
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<Julinux> ddos
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<Julinux> DDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<SDSSDGEESDADS> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<SDSSDGEESDADS> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> RRIIISSAAADAAA FOOREEEVERRRRRR AUHSUHASUHUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHAUHSUHASUHASUHAHSUUHSAHUAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> oOOoOoOoOooooooooooOoooO  BOOOOOTTTT DO DEMONHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHASUHUSHAUHASUHASUHASHU REEECEEEBBAAA LAAAA DDDIIIIEENNBNQUIIIDAAAMAAA NOOO ANUUUSSS AUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHUAHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<SDSSDGEESDADS> oOOoOoOoOooooooooooOoooO  BOOOOOTTTT DO DEMONHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHASUHUSHAUHASUHASUHASHU REEECEEEBBAAA LAAAA DDDIIIIEENNBNQUIIIDAAAMAAA NOOO ANUUUSSS AUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHUAHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> oOOoOoOoOooooooooooOoooO  BOOOOOTTTT DO DEMONHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHASUHUSHAUHASUHASUHASHU REEECEEEBBAAA LAAAA DDDIIIIEENNBNQUIIIDAAAMAAA NOOO ANUUUSSS AUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHUAHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> oOOoOoOoOooooooooooOoooO  BOOOOOTTTT DO DEMONHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHASUHUSHAUHASUHASUHASHU REEECEEEBBAAA LAAAA DDDIIIIEENNBNQUIIIDAAAMAAA NOOO ANUUUSSS AUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHUAHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> oOOoOoOoOooooooooooOoooO  BOOOOOTTTT DO DEMONHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHASUHUSHAUHASUHASUHASHU REEECEEEBBAAA LAAAA DDDIIIIEENNBNQUIIIDAAAMAAA NOOO ANUUUSSS AUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHUAHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> oOOoOoOoOooooooooooOoooO  BOOOOOTTTT DO DEMONHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AUHSUHASHUASUHUHASUHASUHUSHAUHASUHASUHASHU REEECEEEBBAAA LAAAA DDDIIIIEENNBNQUIIIDAAAMAAA NOOO ANUUUSSS AUHSUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHSAUHUAHSUHASUHASUHUHASAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU BANDO DE UBUNTERO NOOBAAAAA
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<SDSSDGEESDADS> VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU BANDO DE UBUNTERO NOOBAAAAA
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<SDSSDGEESDADS> VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU BANDO DE UBUNTERO NOOBAAAAA
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<SDSSDGEESDADS> VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU BANDO DE UBUNTERO NOOBAAAAA
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU VAI TODO MUMDO TOMAR NO CU ASUHHUASUHASU BANDO DE UBUNTERO NOOBAAAAA
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<SDSSDGEESDADS> UHAUHSUHAHUSHAUS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<SDSSDGEESDADS> AHUSHUASHUHUHUSA
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<SDSSDGEESDADS> RINDO RINDO RINDO EEEEEE RINDOOOOOOOOOO AUHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHUHAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<niko> hey, can you stop ?
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EISDORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ  UASUHAUHSUHASUHHUASHUASHUHAUSHAUSHUASH R I N D  E T E R N A M E N T E ASUHUHASHUASUHUHASAS....
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<EITAZORRAZZFF> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br  ALOOOOOOO AQUI QUEM FALA A EHHHH O BOTTT DO SATANAIZZ
<XITADOIDONADECHA> ChanServ hggdh _S4MUR4I_ _salem Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano Gilmar IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Portugol9 rbelem redsn0w_ Rudineiw silverf0x sletonbliz Sorentto  TheDrums  T0rch  ubotu-br CREEDDOOOOO QUE CANAL MAIS ZUADOOO UAHSUHASUHUHASUHASUHASUHHUASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHASUHUHASUHASUHSAUHASUHASUHAUHSAS
<niko> ubotu-br: ping
<niko> is there an op around ?
<Daekdroom> hggdh is afk, apparently.
<niko> hggdh: i setted +q $~a you may want to remove it when you're back
<Ernandes> rs
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<_S4MUR4I_> NADA MELHOR DO QUE SER CHAMADO PELO BOT DO SATANAIZZZZ
<_S4MUR4I_> AISUDHAISUDHIASUHDISAUHDIASUHDIASUHDIUSAHDIUASHDIAUS
<Julinux> kkkkkkkkkk
<sletenbliz> kkkkkkkk eu estava aqui vendo essa zueira e pensando 'o que da na cabeça de um ser humano fazer isso'
<rafaelcunha> O serviço de Tor da FreeNode tá problemático. Alguém sabe o que está acontecendo?
<redsn0w_> kkkkkkk
<redsn0w_> acabei de ver
<como> alguem ajuda pf
<como> como que traduz o ubuntu
<Hjackson> Olá, tenho um notebook acer e esta com o dispositivo de segurança UEFI. Consegui instalar o ubuntu 13.10 em outra partição, mas a tela de escolha do SÓ não está aparecendo. Para que eu possa tangerinas entre os sistemas tenho que entrar no setup e alternar entre UEFI e LEGACY BIOS. há alguma forma diferente?
<Julinux> slentebliz, Totalmente sem noção um cara desses
<slentebliz> Julinux: com certeza
<Julinux> Hjackson, Que eu saiba não
<Julinux> Hjackson, talvez no blog do nosso amigo aprigio tenha algo referente
<Hjackson> Vish...
<Julinux> dê uma olhada lá. aprigiosimoes.com.br
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém ai mora nas redondezas de criciúma? To querendo tomar conhecimento de alguma empresa que trabalhe com suporte em servidores Linux para eu enviar meu CV
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<RibeiroNinja> Ola pessoal =)
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<redsn0w_> corno
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSHUASAS
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSHUASAS
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSHUASAS
<xup> puta que pariu
<RibeiroNinja> VAO TOMAR NO CU ASUHGYASUHHUASHUSAUHASHUAS
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSHUASAS
<slentebliz> lol
<RibeiroNinja>  adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSHUASAS
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<RibeiroXUPZ> adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSH
<RibeiroXUPZ> adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSH
<RibeiroXUPZ> adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSH
<RibeiroXUPZ> adorilson Al3xG0 al4nc4ds CarlosNeyPastor Cesar_Augusto1 CyL_ Daekdroom dtcrshr eir FaV1r3s felipealmeida Fulano IdleOne j0su3 jacksoow jluisn Julinux kurtkraut licensed_ m4v Marverick niko paladinn ptl rafaelcunha rbelem redsn0w_ Ricardo__ silverf0x slentebliz Sorentto T0rch TheDrums ubuntulog  ME PEGA AGORA BOOTT LIXOSO AUHSSUHASHUAUHSUHASHUASUHASUH AQUI EH O BOT DO SATANAIZ TROLL DEMONHOOOOOOOOO UASHUUHASUHASHUUHASHUASUHAUHSH
<RibeiroXUPZ> QQUERO QUE TODO MUNDO VAI CHUPAR O CU DE UM MENDINGO =pPpPPpPpPpPPpP
<Julinux> Lá vem o Capiroto
<RibeiroXUPZ> hggdh EAE SUA PRETA CATINGUENTAAAA
<Julinux> Cara, quanto tu ganha pra ta incomodando os outros?
<RibeiroXUPZ> Julinux: SUA DILIÇÇAAAA ;ppPPP  MEU TEZAUMZINHUUU UIII QUE VONTADE DE COMER ESSE SEU CUZINHO E LAMBER ELE, AIAIIIAAIIIIII Julinux TOOOTTOOOOOZAAAAAA ;3
<niko> what's going on here ?
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubotu-br> SATANIZEZXZZ: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Julinux> Pessoal, alguém ai mora nas redondezas de criciúma? To querendo tomar conhecimento de alguma empresa que trabalhe com suporte em servidores Linux para eu enviar meu CV
<tubarao> Boa tarde
<redsn0w_> boaa
<b010010001> eu to com ubuntu 12.04,que pacote eu instalo para ele reconhecer o tablet?
<marcelomauro> meu hd externo não aceita mais dar boot por ele... existe alguma forma de formatação que possa ajeitar isso?
<cyanoroma> Boa noite a todos!
<redsn0w_> boa noite
<cyanoroma> Alguém sabe como instalar a versão mais recente do Python manualmente?
<xdoctor> cyanoroma, através do source, as vezes há um readme
<xdoctor> cyanoroma, tentou por ele?
<cyanoroma> xdoctor-> Sim, mas não dá certo... :(
<xdoctor> cyanoroma, alguma mensagem de erro especifico?
<cyanoroma> xdoctor-> Vou baixar e tentar novamente... ai lhe digo.
<xdoctor> cyanoroma, nem no repositório da sua distribuição não há uma opção instavel não?? Necessita da ultima versão por algo especifico ?
<cyanoroma> xdoctor-> Não, uso o Ubuntu 12.04.4 e a última versão é o 3.2. Preciso desenvolver um programa e necessito da última versão por questões de segurança.
<hggdh> cyanoroma: tente procurar em https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=python
<alessandro> Alguém ai?
<alessandro> Preciso de ajuda para desistalar o linux....
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> Não, ninguém, só você e mais 43 pessoas.
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> Qual distro tens dificuldade?
<alessandro> Cara.... eu nem sei onde ver as pessoas... só queri tirar o linux
<alessandro> se alguém poder ajudar agradeço se é para ficar de gracinha vai pro face pf
<xdoctor> alessandro, vai precisar apagar a partição que usou para instalar o gnulinux e retirar o lilo ou aquele outro que não lembro o nome (programa que gerencia qual os iniciar)
 * cyanoroma Parece que algumas pessoas não entendem sarcasmo... vai pro “face” e pede para eles lhe explicarem...
<KurtKraut> alessandro, Vir aqui perguntar como remover o Linux é como ir no pneumologista e pedir um cigarro. Nos ajude a entender o porquê de você querer isso.
<alessandro> pq eu não gostei do sistema
<alessandro> Estou tendo dificuldades em usar
<KurtKraut> alessandro, você trabalha com o quê?
<redsn0w_> cyanoroma, ta baixando qual python
<redsn0w_> 3.3 ?
<alessandro> Bombeiro Civil
<cyanoroma> redsn0w_-> 3.3.5
<redsn0w_> tenta o 3.3
<redsn0w_> wget http://www.python.org/ftp/python/3.3.0/Python-3.3.0.tar.xz
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> Qual distro queres desinstalar?
<KurtKraut> alessandro, Está usando Linux a quanto tempo? E foi você que instalou ou já veio no computador?
<redsn0w_> o resto imagino que você saiba, tar -Jxf Python-3.3.0.tar.xz  , cd Python-3.3.0 , apt-get build-dep python3
<redsn0w_> ./configure, make, makeinstall
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> E qual sistema queres colocar no lugar?
<alessandro> O sistema original era windows 7 start, mas depois tive q formatar e coloquei o windows 8, mas vi q estava cheio de erros e bug
<cyanoroma> redsn0w_-> Estou tentando o ./configure, parece que este novo Python está mais fácil para instalar.
<alessandro> Como não queria pagar resolvi colocar o linux
<redsn0w_> =)
<redsn0w_> alessandro, qual sua dificuldade em utilizar o ubuntu? ele é tão amigavel e fácil de utilizar
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> Você teve essa "sabedoria" toda para mudar de Windows e se esqueceu que o processo é o mesmo...
<alessandro> a questão não é o precesso e sim criar o pendrive boot
<xdoctor> cyanoroma, não sei se é o mesmo link do hggdh https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/python3.3 mas nesse link você já não acha o binário não ?
<alessandro> Eu não acho nenhum programa no linux q faça isso
<alessandro> Já tentei vários e depois na bios nenhum é reconhecido
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> Como você mudou de Windows?
<cyanoroma> xdoctor-> Vou verificar.. obrigado pela ajuda!
<alessandro> pelo pen drive, baixando o linux e usando o Yumi para dar bot
<alessandro> Mas o Yumi não esta funcionando no ubunto
<xdoctor> alessandro, tu ta trolando ?
<xdoctor> alessandro, grava um cdzinho
<alessandro> Não, estou falando a verdade
<alessandro> Acha q eu ia perder meu tempo vindo aki pra isso
<alessandro> ?
<xdoctor> 1,00 dvd
<xdoctor> sei lá cara
<xdoctor> hoje em dia eu não dúvido de quase nada
<cyanoroma> kkkk
<alessandro> não estou conseguindo criar um pendrive boot no linux este é o maior problema
<alessandro> Faz um tempão q estou tentando.
<xdoctor> alessandro, por que não faz um dvd ?
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> http://sejalivre.org/winusb-ferramenta-para-criar-pendrive-bootavel-do-windows-no-ubuntu/
<alessandro> Bem... é domindo né, já esta tarde e não tenho cd virgem aki, queria usar o pendrive mesmo se for possivel
<xdoctor> você não quer o ubuntu pq é dificil, mas ta ai queimando tutano para criar um pendrive
<xdoctor> vai pela praticidade cara
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> Qual a distro que você não gostou?
<xdoctor> alessandro, cd virgem vende-se ate em farmácia
<xdoctor> vai la cara da uma volta na rua, ve as gatinhas compra um cdzinho e grava o windows nele e seja feliz
<alessandro> Sim, mas aqui esta tudo fechado, só tem bar aberto neste fim de mundo estas horas...
<cyanoroma> http://sejalivre.org/winusb-ferramenta-para-criar-pendrive-bootavel-do-windows-no-ubuntu/
<cyanoroma> alessandro-> http://sejalivre.org/winusb-ferramenta-para-criar-pendrive-bootavel-do-windows-no-ubuntu/
<xdoctor> alessandro, Então
<xdoctor> melhor ainda
<xdoctor> vai la compra seis brahma
<xdoctor> duas pra mim e quatro pra tu
 * cyanoroma Falo nada... :(
 * cyanoroma Só maluco...
<alessandro> cyanoroma   obg vou tentra este procedimento...
<alessandro> xdoctor obg pela atenção, de qualquer forma....
<xdoctor> alessandro, tranquilo
<xdoctor> alessandro, não se esqueça das brahmas quando tiver usando o windows
<redsn0w_> voltei
<redsn0w_> alessandro, vc quer gravar um pen driver de boot?
<redsn0w_> no proprio ubuntu tem ferramenta pra isso
<redsn0w_> nativo
<redsn0w_> clica com o botão SUPER para abrir o dash e digita criador de disco
<alessandro> Sim eu tentei, mas não funciona aqui, não sei pq, pode parecer sacanagem mas não é
<redsn0w_> vai aparecer o criador de disco de inicialização ;)
<redsn0w_> o que não funciona, de mais detalhes
<alessandro> estou desde manhã tentando terirar o linux e não consigo
<redsn0w_> ele não abre, ou ele abre e não faz o disco.
<redsn0w_> seja mais especifico.
<alessandro> Sim já tentei utilizar ele, mas ele ou ler a imagem ou ler o pendrive até agora n consegui fazer ele ler os 2 juntos
<redsn0w_> deve estar utilizando de forma errada.
<redsn0w_> tem que verificar também se usa .iso não esta corrompida.
<alessandro> assim a opção criar disco de iniciação dele fica apagada não importa a forma que eu coloque a igame e o usb no pc
<redsn0w_> alessandro, instala o team view ai
<redsn0w_> http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/
<redsn0w_> você vai baixar o pacote deb e ao terminar o download você clica duas vezes no pacote, vai abrir o gerenciador de pacotes, você só tem de clicar em instalar e o ubuntu faz o restante
<redsn0w_> quando terminar me avisa!
<redsn0w_> e ai cyanoroma, deu certo a instalação do python?
<alessandro> ok, vou baixar  o tv aqui.
<redsn0w_> oks
<cyanoroma> redsn0w_-> Fiz o 'make test' e está até agora...
<alessandro> o 1º tv q baixei mostro que não era compativel.... estou baixando outro.
<redsn0w_> tem que baixar de acordo com os bits do seu ubuntu
<redsn0w_> mais recomendavel o 32bits, tendo em vista que o mesmo é compativel arquitetura 64
<alessandro> Omg agora abri e fico um monete de letras aqui na tela, vou ver outro..... eu acho q baixei o linux 64, mas baixei este tv e não funciono :s
<redsn0w_> alessandro,  ta baixando pro ubuntu, certo?
<redsn0w_> baixa o 32bits
<alessandro> sim estou baixando para o ubunto, agora acho q deu, esta instalando.
<redsn0w_> ok
<alessandro> pronto
<alessandro> instalei
<redsn0w_> ok, abre ele agora
<redsn0w_> aperta o botão super e digita team que ele já deve aparecer
<alessandro> sim
<alessandro> pronto
<redsn0w_> falei contigo no pvt alessandro
<redsn0w_> olha lá
<alessandro> ?
<alessandro> Não veio nada aqui
<redsn0w_> falei de novo
<redsn0w_> se nao apareceu nada, envia o id e senha no meu pvt
<alessandro> esta dando uns bip no pc, mas não sai voz ou msg
<redsn0w_> ??
<redsn0w_> do que esta falando?
<redsn0w_> vc sabe o que é pvt alessandro ??
<alessandro> id 957 386 632
<redsn0w_> alessandro, no pvt
<alessandro> senh: 4743
<mauricio> o galera o mandreva é bom tanto quanto o  ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> mauricio, O software sim, a comunidade nem tanto. Ela é menor.
<KurtKraut> mauricio, Eu compararia Mandriva com o Santos Dumont. O resto do mundo dá crédito para os Irmãos Wright mas quem voou mesmo foi o Dumont.
<KurtKraut> mauricio, As facilidades ao usuário iniciante que o Ubuntu trás a Mandriva já tinha anos antes, mas não conseguiu tração no mercado. Não conseguiu a visibilidade que o Ubuntu conseguiu.
<mauricio> estou usando o ubuntu a pouco tempo, o que devo fazer para aprender  usar o terninal já vi alguns vidios na yutube é este o caminho ?
<omelete> mauricio,  ve, le, testar
<KurtKraut> mauricio, também tem tutoriais, livros etc. muito bons
<KurtKraut> mauricio, procure o Guia Foca Linux, é ótimo
<alessandro> redsn0w_ ....
<redsn0w_> opa
<redsn0w_> melhorou ai alessandro ??
<alessandro> o bip paro
<michel_> boa noite
<michel_> tem alguém que pode me auxiliar como intalar o progrma para enviar a declaração para receita federal
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-02
<FamilyWolf> Boa noite galera...
<astroo-> FamilyWolf   ola...
<rafael> Boa noite
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ocupado
<ZAngado> Olá alguem pode me sanar uma duvida?
<ZAngado> Alguem me ajuda? eu passei todas as coisas que tinha que passar dai parou em uma parte da instalação que da umas dicas e tals do sistema e eu não consigo fazer mais nada
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ZAngado> a não ser abrir o navegador não fala se ta instalando ou o que está fazendo
<astroo-> diz que versao tens e que pc tens
<ZAngado> Meu pc tava sem sistema operacional nenhum
<ZAngado> e a versão do unbuntu é a ultima estou instalando pela usb.
<astroo-> faz 1 teste com a versao beta 15 so para veres se da bem
<ZAngado> você sabe aquela parte que mostra sobre o unbuntu?
<corvolino> ahm?
<ZAngado> que se passa as abas fala sobre ele e tal
<astroo-> ja deves ter ajuda agora
<ZAngado> eu vi um video de um cara instalando e embaixo tinha uma barrinha e o meu não tem nada.
<ZAngado> no dele a barrinha tava carregando e o meu só mostra as coisas e tal só que não tem nenhuma barrinha
<ZAngado> O problema é que não consigo tirar print nem fazer nada.
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<corvolino> que barrinha? a da instalação?
<corvolino> quando terminar será notificado
<corvolino> e clicar em mais, eu acho, mostra a barra
<corvolino> não lembro mais da instalação do ubuntu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ocupado
<sa_> ola aonde eu faço um download do ubuntu server
<AsFelix> sa_: http://ubuntu.com
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> alguem pode ajudar ?
<AsFelix> bom dia mirqui
<AsFelix> qual a dúvida?
<mirqui> cara , não sei como executar arquivos bin
<mirqui> tem o programa do imposto de renda
<AsFelix> chmod +x nome-do-arquivo.bin
<mirqui> este ano veio extenção .bin
<AsFelix> ./nome-do-arquivo.bin
<AsFelix> pronto!
<mirqui> sim , mas eu faço isto e diz diretório ou arquivo não encontrado
<mirqui> é sudo chmod + x irpf ?
<AsFelix> vc está executando o chmod na pasta onde o arquivo se encontra?
<mirqui> sim , downloads
<mirqui> haaa não sei
<mirqui> somente abri o terminal
<AsFelix> dá um ls na pasta e me cola o resultado
<AsFelix> (como assim não sabe?)
<mirqui> huee somente abri o terminal
<mirqui> não é pasta
<mirqui> é downloads
<AsFelix> então vc tem que ir até a pasta onde baixou o arquivo
<mirqui> nome do arquivo
<mirqui> estou em downloads , e agora
<AsFelix> agora faz o que eu instrui antes
<mirqui> ok
<mirqui> agora fedeu , ele quer que instale a máquina virtual
<AsFelix> java vc quer dizer, certo?
<mirqui> sim
<AsFelix> então é só instalar
<mirqui> apareceu isto
<mirqui> /tmp/ijtmp_19DDF668-27CA-9AD3-CE76-53D0C3DA5E77/bin/xdg-open: 255: /tmp/ijtmp_19DDF668-27CA-9AD3-CE76-53D0C3DA5E77/bin/xdg-open: gnome-open: not found
<mirqui> pego do site o java ?
<AsFelix> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Java?action=show&redirect=InstalandoJava
<mirqui> ok , vou ver
<mirqui> ahaha uma dor de cabeça de cada vez , o java em .rpm
<mirqui> tbm não sei executar
<AsFelix> vc viu que no link que eu passei tem como instalar com apt-get?
<mirqui> consegui uma pré instalação com o chmod
<mirqui> ai o programa pediu o java
<mirqui> que é rpm
<AsFelix> vc viu que no link que eu passei há instruções de como instalar o java usando apt-get?
<mirqui> mas no link tem a verção 6 , e o programa pede a 7
<mirqui> e a 7 é rpm
<AsFelix> mude o número no comando
<mirqui> como assim ?
<mirqui> de 6 para 7 ?
<AsFelix> apt-cache search java7
<AsFelix> provavelmente aparecerão estas opções para vc:
<AsFelix> default-jdk - Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit
<AsFelix> default-jre - Standard Java ou Java Runtime compatível
<AsFelix> default-jre-headless - Standard Java ou Java Runtime compatível (headless)
<AsFelix> openjdk-7-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK)
<AsFelix> openjdk-7-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<AsFelix> openjdk-7-jre-headless - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<mirqui> ok , vou tentar
<AsFelix> daí vc instalando o default-jdk já deve funcionar
<mirqui> ok , vou tentar
<mirqui> deu comando não encontrado
<mirqui> cara baixei o .rpm , não é mais fácil executar este ?
<AsFelix> que comando você executou?
<mirqui> default-jdk - Standard Java or Java compatible Development Kit
<AsFelix> sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<mirqui> ok
<mirqui> ok , está baixando
<mirqui> asfelix , instalou , e agora , repito chmod +x nome do arquivo ?
<AsFelix> se vc já fez o chmod antes, agora basta fazer a instalação
<mirqui> mas executo chmod ?
<mirqui> ./nome do arquivo ?
<mirqui> para executar ?
<AsFelix> já executou o chmod antes?
<AsFelix> se executou antes não precisa mais
<AsFelix> caso não tenha executado, sim, é preciso
<AsFelix> o chmod +x torna o arquivo de instalação executável
<AsFelix> mas se já fez isso antes, então basta um
<AsFelix> ./nome-do-arquivo.bin para começar a instalação
<mirqui> ok
<mirqui> cara , valeu a força , instalei no note , vou instalar no pc de mesa de tarde
<mirqui> obrigado :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> asfelix vc está ai?
<mirqui> oi asfelix dá um help :)
 * FamilyWolf is away: Dormindo
<AsFelix> diga mirqui
<mirqui> cara , seguinte no pc de mesa não precisei instalar o java virtual
<mirqui> pq tinha instalado o java ice tea da canonical
<mirqui> a princípio rodou tudo de primeira
<mirqui> não tem erro o java ice tea , dá para confiar?
<AsFelix> sim, sem problemas
<mirqui> então muito obrigado pela força , outra hora falamos :)
<mirqui> de qualquer jeito , aprendi como faz para extrair arquivos bin :)
<mirqui> até
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mtllc> boa noite, alguem tem algum truque para utilizar o ipad no ubuntu ? sincronizar etc...
<astroo-> ola
<corvolino> mtllc, quer instalar o ubuntu no ipad?
<mtllc> nao, nao, ( quem dera ) hehehe quero por fotos, musicas filmes livros, sem ter que dar boot no windows pra utilizar o itunes
<icaro> mtllc, eu sincronizo com o dropbox. hehehe
<Gobby> Olá
<Gobby> Estou com um grave problema
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Gobby> Meu HDD é decodificado
<Gobby> blz
<Gobby> Meu HDD é decodificado e o ubuntu parou de funcionar quando preenchi todo espaço do HD com o testdisk. Na ocasião estava fazendo um Backup dos meus arquivos. Iniciei o ubuntu com o live USB pra tentar liberar espaço do HDD mas não tenho permissão.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Gobby> Possuo a senha e tudo o mais porém depois de montado não consigo apagar os arquivos
<corvolino> não entendi ainda
<Gobby> Utilizei o CHmod e acho que piorei tudo. aparece o seguinte quando rodo o fdisk -l : Disco /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107860992 bytes 255 cabeças, 63 setores/trilhas, 60801 cilindros, total de 976773166 setores Unidades = setores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Tamanho do setor (lógico/físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Tamanho da E/S (mínimo/ideal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificador do disco: 0x000abf2a  Dispositivo Boot      Início        
<Gobby> Antes eu conseguia visualizar os aquivos e copiar mas não tinha permissão para deletar, agora não consigo nem visualizar os aquivos e diz que não sou autorizado
<Gobby> Isto acontece depois que coloco a senha
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-03
<Gobby> Preciso de ajuda para acessar o disco e tentar salvar alguma coisa
<Gobby> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da mais 1 tempo que isto e "lento" em geral
<Gobby> Ok! tranquilo.. já não sei mais oq fazer.
<Gobby> kannon@kannon-pc:~$ /dev/sdb5          501760   976771071   488134656   83  Linux bash: /dev/sdb5: Permissão negada
<lepimenta> depois de baixar como eu instalo o ubuntu?
<mtllc> icaro como com o dropbox. vc deixa seus arquivos no dropbox e consome por ele ?
<icaro> mtllc, isso...
<icaro> não é uma boa ideia pra filmes... eu uso apenas pra livro... Como uso o ipad muito pouco. Essa solução satisfaz minhas necessidades. ;)
<Rudolf> livros, cbrs (hqs), docs, docxs, xls(x)s
<mtllc> entendi, obrigado mesmo assim, vou continuar tentando
<licensed> alguem conseguiu transmitir o irpf? aqui ta dando erro http://i.imgur.com/Mbd0rGI.png
<KurtKraut> licensed, A mensagem de erro é bem clara. O que você fez a respeito:
<KurtKraut> ?
<licensed> KurtKraut, tentei transmitir deu isso
<licensed> mas nao tenho acesso ao codigo pra saber qual nome ele ta chamando
<licensed> so queria saber se ta acontecendo com todo mundo ou so comigo
<KurtKraut> licensed, Eu experimentaria mudar o DNS para outro diferente do que você está usando e se não der certo, arranjar um DNS resolver que logue para você qual endereço ele usa OU usar o wireshark para isso. De posse do endereço, usar o isptools.com.br para verificar se ninguém mais resolve ele ou se alguns o resolvem.
<licensed> boa.. vamo ve se sei usar esse wireshark
<marco__> Boa noite.
<marco__> Pessoal to me aventurando no Ubuntu pela primeira vez, larguei de mão o windows technical preview
<marco__> Algém sabe me dizer como mudo os botoes de fechar e minimizar pro lado direito da tela?
<astroo-> ola
<marco__> Personal to venturing in Ubuntu for the first time , hand dropped the windows technical preview
<marco__> can tell me how dumb the buttons to close and minimize pro side of the screen right ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<licensed> KurtKraut, consegui. nao fiz nada.. era fora do ar mesmo
<marco__> e
<marco__> oi
<marco__> galera
<marco__> me ajuda
<marco__> help me
<marco__> please
<marco__> eu dou um queijo pra quem ajudar
<astroo-> eu nao sei
<marco__> massa
<marco__> vlaeu
<dk_millares> :S
<dk_millares> marco__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left
<dk_millares> reinicia sua internet que deve estar com o google quebrado =P
<marco__> vou tentar
<marco__> esse comando
<marco__> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<marco__> ele que faz mudar??
<marco__> nao funcionou
<marco__> eu tentei e nada acontece
<marco__> ele conclui normalmente
<marco__> mas nao muda
<marco__> rs
<dk_millares> tinha uma segunda resposta la tbm
<dk_millares> da uma lida
<dk_millares> eu nao uso ubuntu no desktop, e te dou um conselho,
<dk_millares> nao fique copiando e colando comandos sem saber o que faz marco__
<dk_millares> note que mais abaixo alguem ensinou da forma grafica
<marco__> ja fiz
<marco__> esse nao e pro 14 lts
<marco__> ja tentei tudo que ta nessa pagina cara
<marco__> tinha q ser a dica pro 14 LTS
<marco__> essa dai nao funciona mais ja vi aqui na net
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> é marco__
<dk_millares> vai ter que arregaçar as mangas g googlar
<FamilyWolf> Quem sabe eu possa ajudar :-)
<dk_millares> marco__: bad news
<dk_millares> a ferramenta que permitia tal mudança de botoes parece não funcionar no 14.04
<dk_millares> marco__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2210844
<marco__> poxa
<marco__> engracado
<marco__> esse sistema ja e antigo ne?
<dk_millares> ah
<dk_millares> sei la
<dk_millares> não tanto
<marco__> ja tentei varios metodos que encontrei
<marco__> nenhum deu certo kk
<dk_millares> mas é serio, busque bastante
<dk_millares> talvez até instale outro gerenciador de janelas
<marco__> achei q era mais simples
<marco__> depois eu procuro isso
<dk_millares> já que é um aventureiro e está conhecendo outra plataforma
<dk_millares> é
<dk_millares> bye
<marco__> a
<marco__> alguem
<marco__> ai
<marco__> pra dar uma
<marco__> luz
<marco__> garera
<marco__> esse canal
<marco__> eu consigo o que mais
<marco__> quero fazer compra hacker kkk
<FamilyWolf> Saindo por aqui galera. Bom fim de madrugada pra quem fica. :-)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Stup> Boa tarde pessoal.
<Stup> Posso ficar aqui com vcs um pouco?
<mirqui> sim , o espaço é livre
<mirqui> só não fale palavrão , é contra as regras do chat
<Stup> mirqui >> sim, claro... rs*
<mirqui> :)
<Stup> mirqui >> com quem eu falo se eu tiver uma duvida na instalacao no ubuntu?
<Stup> alguem aqui sabe ajudar?
<mirqui> todos são ajudantes
<Stup> gamei.
<mirqui> voluntários
<mirqui> só uns sabem mais que os outros
<mirqui> eu por exemplo sou novo no linux
<Stup> mirqui >> bem, nao é mais novo que eu, ..rs*
<Stup> mirqui >> minha intencao é instalar em um pendrive. Vc acha que terei problemas?
<mirqui> não , acho que não
<mirqui> eu prefiro usar o dvd
<Stup> mirqui >> ufa. obrigado.
<Stup> pra rodar tipo Live, vc diz?
<mirqui> se vc usar um dvd regravável , é legal
<mirqui> sim , mas com o pendrive tbm dá
<Stup> mas eu quero instalar no pendrive, e nao rodar live, a partir do pendrive.
<Stup> mas acho que da quase no mesmo
<mirqui> um dvd regravavel me parece que são 200 regravações
<mirqui> ai vc que sabe :)
<Stup> Uhal
<mirqui> grava direto no hd
<Stup> hum...
<Stup> sim, quem sabe.
<Stup> é ruim do linux é que tem muito virus.
<Stup> depois te conto.
<mirqui> ahaha acho o contrário
<mirqui> mas se é caso de virus usa o clamtk
<mirqui> é antivirus para linux
<Stup> Ah, agora entendi. Eu achei que clamtk fosse alguem aqui no canal
<Stup> ..rs*
<AsFelix> Linux com vírus?
<AsFelix> o.O
<mirqui> maas geralmente é só o navegador que precisa de limpesa
<Stup> AsFelix >> sim cara... terrivel. Mas ninguem nota que esta com virus.
<Stup> AsFelix >> dai todos pensam que estao seguros, mas na real, estao lotados de virus...
<mirqui> usa o clam tk :)
<Stup> LOrdN1x >> isso vale pra vc tambem, amigo.
<mirqui> baixa o eicar test
<mirqui> e põe no sistema , ele se detectar o eicar está ok
<mirqui> se não detectar nada , ai sim desconfie
<LOrdN1x> hehehehehehe
<Stup> mirqui >> boa ideia. =)
<LOrdN1x> Stup, ;-)
<Stup> mirqui , AsFelix >> Depois eu volto, vou tentar instalar a parada, aqui
<Gobby> aPessoal estou com um grande problema e tvz vcs possam me ajudar. Estava utilizando um Hdd de 500gb Criptografado (LUKs) com o ubuntu instalado e, na ocasião de um Backup, acabei lotado o HD e o ubuntu parou de funcionar. Iniciei pelo live USB e tentei deletar alguns arquivos mas não tinho permissão. Encontrei um outro HD e instalei o ubuntu nele e rodei o CHmod pelo terminal e acho que piorei as coisas... depois tentando mais r
<Gobby> e acho que piorei mais ainda ... pois antes conseguia acessar e ver os arquivos e copiar mas agora não me é permitido nada .. entro com o password certinho e nada.
<mirqui> a parte criptografada vc não acessa
<Gobby> preciso de um jeito de quebras as permmissoes para que eu possa ao menos copiar alguns arquivos e salvar ... alguma coisa.
<Gobby> neu tenho senha
<mirqui> a não ser que tenha permissão
<Gobby> pois eh
<Gobby> eu sou o dono e não tenho a permissão
<mirqui> perdeu a senha ?
<Gobby> não...
<Gobby> coloco a senha e só me permitia visualizar os arquivos
<Gobby> e copiar
<mirqui> então ?
<Gobby> ... com as rotinas que rodei ... tentando mudar as permissoes.... não me permite  nem ver mais os arquivos
<Gobby> mesmo com a senha
<Gobby> kannon@kannon-pc:~$ /dev/sdb5          501760   976771071   488134656   83  Linux bash: /dev/sdb5: Permissão negada
<mirqui> é difícil vc quebrar criptografia
<mirqui> se não impossível
<mirqui> vc tem algo importante no hd ?
<Gobby> somente toda a minha vida desde de 2005
<Gobby> estava fazendo um Backup e acabei me esbudegando
<mirqui> vc não tem outro backup ?
<Gobby> não
<mirqui> parte de um princípio
<Gobby> o HD onde eu fazia o Backup ... era um HD externo.... e deu pau no processo
<mirqui> criptografia é para proteger logo de difícil ou impossivel de quebrar
<Gobby> mas eu tenho a senha
<mirqui> que vc pode fazer é botar outro hd rodando até quebrar
<Gobby> é o meu nome.... eu sou o dono
<mirqui> só que isto leva tempo
<mirqui> desgasta o hd e estraga
<mirqui> ou seja
<mirqui> vc está ralado e mal pago
<Gobby> Mirqui ... estou certo que é um problema de permissões
<Gobby> um erro de interpretação do ubuntu
<Gobby> quando rodei o CHmod e o cryptsetup
<mirqui> sou novo no linux tenta o asfeliz , o rudolf ou o hggdh
<mirqui> eles são mais avançados
<Gobby> e como faço isso? kkkk
<Gobby> faz tempo que não utilizo IRC
<mirqui> ahaha pede ajuda deles
<AsFelix> Gobby: "O google é meu pastor e nada me faltará" - http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Acessar-diretorio-home-criptografado-pelo-Ubuntu-usando-livecd
<Gobby> Asfelix Vamo ver se vai rolar
<Guest28002> alo galera
<Gobby> eu estou acessando o HDD via USB
<mirqui> e ai , deu?
<Gobby> Eu tenho de voltar com ele para o meu Computador e iniciar o Ubuntu via Live USB pra que isso de certo certo?
<mirqui> gobby conseguiu acessar ?
<Gobby> cara ... ainda não tentei
<Gobby> vou ter de retirar o HDD q esta no computador e colocar o que esta Cryptografado
<mirqui> se deu para entrar com login e senha é só copiar os arquivo
<Gobby> para acessar ele via USB
<Gobby> pois eh ... vou tentar mais tarde q agora tenho de sair
<Gobby> ... mas Obrigado Asfeliz e Mirqui
<mirqui> boa sorte ;)
<Gobby> assim que eu tiver uma atualização posto aqui
<Gobby> Abraço!
<Gobby> voou deixar lligado
<FamilyWolf> Boa tarde galera.
<lieber> FamilyWolf, boa tarde
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ausente... 
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<Gobby> Asfelix .. estava dando uma olhada na rotina que sugeriu e ... não serve pro meu caso ... pois não há autorização para montar nenhuma partição.... nem mesmo a do linux
<Gobby> quando enviu # Mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Gobby> ele simplismente não cria o /mnt
<Gobby> este caso serviria apenas para quando somente o diretório /home tenha sido criptografado
<Rudolf> Gobby: mount não cria diretórios
<Gobby> pois eh desculpa
<Gobby> ele não consegue montar o diretorio sda1
<Gobby> eu tenyei rodar a rotina
<Rudolf> Gobby: sda1 não é um diretório, é um "dispositivo"
<Rudolf> Gobby: ou uma partição de seu dispositivo
<Gobby> isso
<Gobby> de qq modo .. eu tentei
<Gobby> mas deu erro
<Gobby> no # Mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Rudolf> Gobby: qual erro?
<Gobby> root@kannon-pc:/home/kannon# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev mount: o ponto de montagem /mnt/dev não existe
<Gobby> verifiquei e disse que o sda1 esta montado
<Gobby> mount: de acordo com mtab, /dev/sda1 já está montado em /mnt
<Rudolf> Gobby: e o ponto de montagem /mnt/dev existe?
<Gobby> achei que tivesse criado no primeiro comando
<Rudolf> Gobby: uma coisa não implica a outra
<Rudolf> Gobby: qual o primeiro comando?
<Gobby> # Mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Rudolf> 13:58 < Rudolf> Gobby: mount não cria diretórios
<Gobby> pois eh
<Rudolf> Gobby: me parece que você está usando um script sem saber realmente o que ele faz
<Gobby> eh
<Rudolf> Gobby: ls /mnt te mostrará o que existe dentro do /dev/sda1
<Gobby> ja fiz isso duas vezes e .... me disseram que funcionaria
<Rudolf> Gobby: se não tiver um dev dentro do /mnt crie-o com o comando mkdir
<Rudolf> Gobby: bom, falar todo mundo fala
<Rudolf> Gobby: pode ser que estejam levando em conta que eles sabem e você não
<Rudolf> Gobby: sugiro estudar o que cada comando do script faz ANTES de rodá-lo
<Rudolf> Gobby: quem garante que não tem um comando malicioso dentro deste script
<Gobby> intendu
<Rudolf> Gobby: algo com dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1
<Rudolf> Gobby: rodou isso, tchau dados
<Gobby> a questão é que estou com meus dados presos
<Rudolf> Gobby: sugestão? www.guiafoca.org
<Gobby> e agora não tenho nem autorização para acessa-los
<Rudolf> Gobby: não tem autorização ou não é capaz de acessá-los?
<Gobby> blz...  eu tenho a senha
<Gobby> eu fiz a instalação do ubuntu eoptei por criptografar o disco
<Rudolf> Gobby: kkkkk
<Gobby> o ubunti deu pau e fiquei só com permissão para
<Gobby> copias
<Gobby> Meu HD de 1 TB
<Gobby> deu pau
<Rudolf> Gobby: boa idéia usar algo que não se sabe desfazer
<Gobby> Aprendo co erros
<Gobby> kakakak
<Gobby> a parada é que não imaginei que mesmo com a senha não teria permissão para modificar...
<Gobby> rodei
<Gobby> rodei o chmod.. uma rotina na net
<Gobby> e nada ... acho qté que piorei
<Rudolf> Gobby: eu só usava criptografia no notebook do trampo
<Rudolf> Gobby: e mesmo assim fiz manualmente com cryptosetup
<Rudolf> Gobby: ou seja, não dependo do sistema montar lvms abstratos para acessar os dados
<Rudolf> Gobby: mas, boa sorte aí
<Gobby> tranquilo
<Gobby> brigado
<Gobby> root@kannon-pc:/home/kannon# mount /dev/sda5 /mnt mount: sistema de arquivos desconhecido 'crypto_LUKS'
<Eduardo> ola
<Guest55028> alguém com experiência em kalilinux?
<Rudolf> Guest28965: a little
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> calor
<mirqui> aqui tbm , o ventilador ajuda ahaha
<dk_millares> tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<wandersonmartins> boa tarde
<wandersonmartins> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o ubunto?
<dk_millares> ja googlou?
<wandersonmartins> sim
<wandersonmartins> mas nao consegui resolver
<mirqui> fala , é tranquilo
<mirqui> sabe o passo a passo ?
<wandersonmartins> estou tentando instalar pelo windows e da erro de partição
<dk_millares> via wubi ainda é suportado?
<mirqui> quer fazer dual boot ?
<wandersonmartins> sim
<wandersonmartins> mas o erro de que primeiro diz ter muita partição primaria
<wandersonmartins> e depois que nao tem partição raiz
<mirqui> vc sabe qual partição está o windows ?
<wandersonmartins> sim
<mirqui> então faz assim
<mirqui> deixa o dvd no drive e da reboot
<mirqui> depois é só seguir
<mirqui> ele faz o resto
<mirqui> vai instalar tranquilo
<wandersonmartins> pelo wube nao tem como particionar ?
<wandersonmartins> wubi*
<mirqui> não precisa
<mirqui> ele vai perguntar se vc quer instalar lado a lado
<mirqui> ou reescrever o disco , ai vc decide
<wandersonmartins> não me perguntou nada,
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> vc já fez isto ?
<wandersonmartins> ele abre o ubunto eu logo no wifi e ele da mensagem de erro
<wandersonmartins> diz que tem muitas partições primarias
<mirqui> haa , sua mídia pode estar corrompida
<wandersonmartins> vou gravar uma outra
<mirqui> faz como te disse
<wandersonmartins> ok
<mirqui> da reboot
<mirqui> e ele vai pewrguntar idioma
<wandersonmartins> vou gravar outra e tentar
<mirqui> se vc quer experimentar ou gravar
<mirqui> sim , depois fala no que deu
<wandersonmartins> e na hora de particionar, é automatico ?
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> ele vai te perguntar se quer windows ubuntu ou seja qual linux vc queira instalar
<mirqui> ou sobrescrever
<mirqui> vc escolhe lado a lado
<wandersonmartins> certo
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<wandersonmartins> obrigado
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal. Tudo bem?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Megabyte> mirqui, Não tem manual pro Ubuntu 14.04 em pt-BR ainda, né?
<mirqui> como manual , vc quer dizer tutorial ?
<Megabyte> mirqui, Não. Um manual completo. A tradução do "Ubuntu's Getting Started"
<mirqui> xii velho , não entendo disso
<mirqui> tenta o rudolf ou o hggdh
<mirqui> ou o asffelix
<Megabyte> mirqui, Deixa eu explicar. Você sabe o que é um manual de instruções?
<mirqui> olha isto , e vê se te serve
<mirqui> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0LEVzyKEvZUBzQA.kxXNyoA;_ylc=X1MDMjc2NjY3OQRfcgMyBGZyA3NsdjEtdHljBGdwcmlkAzBYc1JjaHY0VGRDejJhMkdnYk5HaEEEbl9yc2x0AzAEbl9zdWdnAzAEb3JpZ2luA3NlYXJjaC55YWhvby5jb20EcG9zAzAEcHFzdHIDBHBxc3RybAMEcXN0cmwDMjUEcXVlcnkDVWJ1bnR1J3MgR2V0dGluZyBTdGFydGVkIgR0X3N0bXADMTQyNTQxMjc3OQ--?p=Ubuntu%27s+Getting+Started%22&fr2=sb-top-search&fr=slv1-tyc
<Megabyte> mirqui, Obrigado pela pequisa, mas não estou perguntando se existe um manual. É que eu reparei que a documentação em inglês do Ubuntu não é traduzida desde a versão 12.02.
<Megabyte> mirqui, http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=pt_BR
<mirqui> mas cara , se vc tem a documentação
<mirqui> vc é tradutor ?
<Megabyte> mirqui, Se você clicar em "download", vai reparar que está em inglês.
<Megabyte> mirqui, Sim. :)
<Megabyte> mirqui, Eu gostaria muito de traduzir a documentação do Ubuntu e publicá-la
<mirqui> e vc precisa de uma licença para isso , não ?
<Megabyte> mirqui, Não. A documentação do Ubuntu foi lançada em regime "Creative Commons 3.0"
<Megabyte> Eu posso lançá-la comercialmente sob a mesma licença
<Megabyte> A questão é: será que a comunidade se interessaria?
<mirqui> isso eu não entendo cara , mas se é free , vc acho que não pode dar fim lucrativo
<Megabyte> mirqui, Pode sim. "Livre" não é necessariamente "grátis" (sem fins lucrativos)
<mirqui> não entendo de creative commons
<Megabyte> mirqui, Esse resuminho ajuda? https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/br/
<mirqui> então tenta o mediador do forum , ele deve saber
<mirqui> sou novo no libux
<Megabyte> Tem quanto tempo que você usa Linux?
<mirqui> 2 anos vai fazer
<mirqui> ainda estou engatinhando
<Megabyte> E usa Ubuntu mesmo?
<mirqui> sim , mas já usei vários
<Megabyte> Quais distribuições, Mirqui?
<mirqui> suse xubuntu , kubuntu , lubuntu , mint
<mirqui> gostei mais do ubuntu
<Megabyte> Eu gosto muito do Xubuntu
<mirqui> não lembro se é kde ,
<Megabyte> Xubuntu é XFCE
<mirqui> mas é bonita a interface
<mirqui> sim , agora não lembro , foi bem no início
<mirqui> estava escolhendo , um aqui , um alí
<mirqui> gostei do ubuntu :)
<Megabyte> mirqui, Eu acho que um dos principais problemas para traduzir a documentação do Ubuntu são os testes e captura de tela
<Megabyte> O Ubuntu não tem glossário terminológico documentado, como a Microsoft
<hggdh> Megabyte: espero que entendas que não podes proibir que alguém forneça, sem custos, tua tradução
<Megabyte> e isso torna documentar o sistema mais dispendioso
<Megabyte> hggdh, Sim, eu entendo. No caso, a pessoa pagaria pela impressão
<Megabyte> hggdh, Eu também pensei no Patreon, mas acho que não dá para usar no Brasil
<hggdh> Megabyte: por que não, neste caso, pulicar a tradução no site do ubuntu-manual?
<Megabyte> hggdh, o sistema de documentação do Ubuntu usa LaTeX, que é supercomplicado
<Megabyte> hggdh, E eles usam o Launchpad para tradução
<Megabyte> Sim, o LaTeX tem um sistema de tipografia excelente...
<Megabyte> mas não se compara tem termos de facilidade de uso com ferramentas como InDesign
<hggdh> Megabyte: latex é poderoso; a formatação permanece na tradução (já que os commandos de formatação permanecem); tudo fica em um único site
<hggdh> alias, existe um programa para editar latex -- o texmaker
<Megabyte> hggdh, O que você quer dizer com "a formatação permanece na tradução"?
<hggdh> tudo que muda é o texto (de Ingles para Portugues, por exemplo), mas a formatação e apresentação é a mesma em todas as traduções
<Megabyte> hggdh, Isso não é necessariamente bom
<hggdh> Megabyte: eu não disse que é bom. É consistente.
<Megabyte> O Brasil usa papel A4 para impressão, enquanto os EUA usam o padrão "carta" (letter)
<hggdh> Europa também usa A4
<Megabyte> Sim, usa
<hggdh> (eu, pessoalmente, prefiro letter)
<Megabyte> Mas você acha desse papel facilmente para impressão?
<hggdh> mas, ainda assim, tudo que é necessário em latex é mudar umas poucas macros básicas
<hggdh> Megabyte: raramente imprimo algo; por outro lado, moro na Terra de Marlboro, logo achar letter é fácil
<Megabyte> Ah, tá explicado
<Megabyte> hggdh, E você está gostando daí?
<hggdh> estou. Se a pergunta é tipo moraria no Brasil, a resposta é não.
<Megabyte> Eu gostaria muito de me mudar também
<Megabyte> Mas para o Canadá
<Megabyte> Mas voltando a questão da tradução
<Megabyte> O fluxo de tradução LaTeX / launchpad é muito lento
<hggdh> possivelmente por conta de revisão; não é, por si, mais ou menos lento.
<Megabyte> hggdh, A interface, por si, é lenta. Navegar entre os segmentos é horrível
<Megabyte> E é bem desorganizada também
<hggdh> nisto concordo :-)
<Megabyte> Uma das coisas que é muito fácil em uma ferramenta de auxílio à tradução local é o gerenciamento de terminologia. O Launchpad não tem esse tipo de opção.
<Megabyte> Não é fácil traduzir "desktop" de forma consistente por todo o documento quando ele é muito grande, e criar um glossário ajuda muito.
<hggdh> isto é um problema normal em traduções feitas por várias pessoas. O que é necessário é um glossário comum
<hggdh> e, é claro, que os tradutores sigam o padrão...
<Megabyte> hggdh, eu não sei porque o Ubuntu não tem um glossário unificado. Não resolve todos os problemas, mas ajuda
<Megabyte> hggdh, também não é bom que muitas pessoas ao mesmo tempo trabalhem na mesma tradução
<Megabyte> Se isso acontecer, o ideal é que o texto seja revisado por uma única pessoa
<Megabyte> Pessoas diferentes tendem a ter estilos diferentes de escrita, e isso pode criar um "carnaval"
<hggdh> por que algumas palavras são traduzidas diferente, dependendo da lingua alvo (por exemplo, pt_BR e pt_PT,fr_FR e fr_CA/BE, etc)
<Megabyte> hggdh, Esse é um dos problemas, mas, mesmo no mesmo par (pt-BR e pt-BR), duas pessoas podem escrever de modo muito diferente
<hggdh> no caso de várias pessoas diferentes trabalhando em uma tradução específica (ou em um projecto de programação) também é necessário definir-se um padrão
<Megabyte> hggdh, O Ubuntu tem um guia de estilo?
<hggdh> por exemplo, coreutils é documentado em en_US, modo passivo não é aceito, etc
<hggdh> existem (ou existiam) guias de estilo. Mas, para traduções, os guias são (ou eram) também localisados
<hggdh> localizados*
<Megabyte> hggdh, *adaptados
<hggdh> heh. Whatever :-)
<Megabyte> hggdh, Você não pode pegar um guia de estilo qualquer e usar
<Megabyte> Tem que criar um guia com convenções específicas para o projeto
<Megabyte> Isso é crucial
<hggdh> não é bom, concordo. Normalmente os tradutores reunem-se, e decidem como será
<Megabyte> hggdh, Definir na base da palavra não é bom
<hggdh> pt_PT fazia isto
<Megabyte> O guia tem que ser por escrito
<hggdh> Megabyte: "definir na base da palavra não é bom" <- o que queres dizer aqui?
<hggdh> ah
<Megabyte> hggdh, Definir só verbalmente, sem escrever, não é bom
<hggdh> o pt_PT tinha um site com tudo isto
<Megabyte> Sim. É por aí mesmo.
<Megabyte> Um site funciona.
<hggdh> creio que o pt_BR também tinha isto, mas nunca participei do time
<Megabyte> hggdh, Tem decisões que são relativamente fáceis de tomar na tradução que podem demorar uma eternidade se forem feitas no modelo "coletivo" do OSS
<Megabyte> hggdh, Uma delas é justamente a criação de glossário
<Megabyte> Tradutor discorda um do outro que é uma maravilha... imagina pedir a opinião de todo mundo, por exemplo, sobre como "release" deve ser traduzido?
<hggdh> eu sei... mas este acordo é necessário para que as traduções tenha consistencia
<Megabyte> hggdh, Não necessariamente. Ou pelo menos não se um certo projeto tiver menos gente.
<Megabyte> Um texto em inglês pode ter milhares de verbetes em glossário. Imagina se você pedir o consenso de 30 pessoas pra aquele termo?
<Megabyte> Não é viável
<Megabyte> Sem falar que você vai ter que agradar fulano porque é dono do grupo, ou siclano porque é irmão de fulano
<hggdh> Megabyte: pode ser. Mas, por outro lado, aumenta o risco de ter-se uma tradução que cria um novo vocabulário
<hggdh> ou seja, a famosa faca de dois gumes.
<Megabyte> hggdh, A tradução não necessariamente vai criar uma palavra nova. Basta colocar no guia de estilo que o tradutor tem que usar palavras consagradas.
<hggdh> Megabyte: concordo. e byte, é traduzido como? Qual a consagração? Octeto?
<hggdh> ou debug?
<Megabyte> hggdh, Eu acho que as pessoas chegariam em um consenso com "byte". Agora, "debug"... nossa, isso comeria muito tempo.
<Megabyte> Eu prefiro traduzir como "depuração" sempre que possível
<Megabyte> É elegante, direto
<hggdh> pois, aí está o problema. Se apenas eu decido, certamente decidirei errado em várias palavras
<Megabyte> hggdh, Por que?
<Megabyte> hggdh, Você está levando em consideração que todas as pessoas são igualmente proficientes na língua de destino
<Megabyte> O que não é verdade
<hggdh> apenas como exemplo, se ninguém (ou poucos) usam "depurar" como "debug", o texto traduzido perde o valor
<Megabyte> Se o texto é útil, ele não só não perde o valor como as pessoas tendem a usar o termo que você escolheu
<Megabyte> hggdh, O mais importante, nesse caso, não é que todo mundo concorde com sua escolha, mas que você seja consistente com ela por todo o documento
<Megabyte> Se você usou "debug" para traduzir "depuração", é preciso ser consistente por todo o documento
<Megabyte> Claro que tem que ter um respaldo prévio de uso daquele termo na língua, mas isso também não depende da opinião de 30, 50 pessoas em um grupo de tradução
<hggdh> o mais importante é que o texto seja compreensivel pela maioria. O segundo ponto mais importante é que o texto respeite os padrões da lingua-alvo
<Megabyte> hggdh, É importantíssimo que o texto seja compreensível pela maioria, mas as pessoas não necessariamente decidem um termo com a compreensão em mente
<Megabyte> Até porque a língua tem um caráter subjetivo
<hggdh> para uma lingua, como o pt_BR, onde idiotismos são criados a torto e a direito, um acordo entre os tradutores ajudaria muito
<Megabyte> hggdh, O que você quer dizer com "idiotismos"?
<hggdh> debugar é um idiotismo (mais espeficicamente, um anglicanismo) -- a palavra não existia em pt, e foi diretamente traduzida
<hggdh> abajur é um idiotismo (do Frances abat-jour)
<Megabyte> É verdade. O que acontece em várias línguas é que se cria uma palavra temporária até que uma melhor a substitua
<hggdh> ou o uso a transforme em uma palavra aceita
<Megabyte> mas esse não é um processo 100% racional, e você tem "aberrações" como "startar" (iniciar)
<Megabyte> hggdh, Sim, exatamente
<Megabyte> hggdh, Eu acho que há um equívoco na questão do acordo. Uma pessoa com conhecimento de causa (ou um pequeno grupo, no máximo) deve investigar as melhores alternativas e definir um glossário e um guia de estilo
<Megabyte> hggdh, O que não pode acontecer, por exemplo, é pedir para que todo mundo vote nas alternativas com as quais concordam, porque isso nunca dá muito certo
<hggdh> mas ninguém está a pedir uma votação aberta...
<Megabyte> hggdh, É verdade. Eu só mencionei esse detalhe porque esse tipo de decisão é bastante comum em projetos OSS
<Megabyte> hggdh, A nossa conversa me fez pensar bastante. Acho que essa coisa de querer fazer política para agradar quem está acima de você é um dos grandes motivos pelos quais o Brasil não vai pra frente
<hggdh> heh. Comum também fora do Brasil
<Megabyte> hggdh, Verdade
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Megabyte> astroo-, Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> hdr22@clintonemail.com - How A Romanian Hacker Exposed Hillary Clinton's Secret Email Life  http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-03-03/hdr22clintonemailcom-how-romanian-hacker-exposed-hillary-clintons-secret-email-life
<astroo-> desculpem nao era a noticia para aqui
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-04
<codeman> galera oque pode ser isso warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (pt_BR.UTF-8)
<FamilyWolf> Boa noite galera. :-)
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> FamilyWolf: noite
<Luis_> Olá alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda meu ubuntu não permanece com resolução baixa não permitindo deixar a nativa 1024x768 do monitor
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Luis_> Já tentei diversas vers~
<astroo-> diz a versao que usas
<Luis_> já tentei diversas versões para utilizar a resolução 1024x768 e não consigo utiliza-lá depois de instalar o OS apenas na versão try do CD ele permanece 1024x768 utilizo a ultima versão 14.10
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ocupado...
<K2_Kather> Olá pessoal! Boa Noite! Sou novo ainda a prestar com Ubuntu. Mas já tinha perguntado aqui antes, porém ainda tenho a mesma dúvida: Estou criando uma máquina virtual com o VirtualBox. Eu já separei um espaço na unidade D. Como faço para instalar a máquina virtual dentro dessa unidade?
<K2_Kather> Obs: Unidade como Novo volume (F) de 25 GB
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<K2_Kather> Ok..
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> Luis_   ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Thiago_> Não consigo instalar o Ubuntu no meu PC
<Guest77789> Não consigo instalar o Ubuntu no meu PC
<Guest77789> Baixei o sitema no site da Ubuntu, mas ao entrar no sitema pela primeira vez fica exibindo uma mensagem de erro de partição e que devo corrigir no meu de partição
<Guest77789> Alguém pode ajudar?
<FamilyWolf> mensagem
<FamilyWolf> Boa noite galera..
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ausente...
<LOrdN1x> bom dia all
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ausente...
 * FamilyWolf is away: Ausente...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<denisbr> tudo certo
<mirqui> blza , isto que serve :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Wandersnon> alguem sabe como configuar o teclado ABNT2 no ubunto
<Rudolf> setxkbmap br
<Wandersnon> ?
<Megabyte> E agora, pessoal? Surgiu um texto em que o verbo polir deveria ser traduzido no imperativo!
<KurtKraut> Megabyte, Nem todo verbo tem todo tempo verbal em todas as pessoas. O verbo demolir, tente conjugar na primeira pessoa do presente no modo indicativo. Eu dem...? Não dá.
<Megabyte> KurtKraut, dar, dá... o problema é que fica tão feio que as pessoas preferem não criar uma versão regular do verbo
<Megabyte> KurtKraut, Tem verbo defectivo que virou regular, como "computar"
<Megabyte> Mas é feio, então é uma questão de necessidade :)
<KurtKraut> Megabyte, Demolir na primeira pessoa do singular é possível?
<Megabyte> Não :)
<Megabyte> KurtKraut, É possível conjugar, claro... mas não existe atualmente, se é isso que você pergunta
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-05
<Quero> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Quero> alguem sabe algum site, q eu possa comprar um notebook com o sistema operacional linux?
<astroo-> dauns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Quero> :(
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Boa pergunta, a maioria vem com windows
<rafaelsoaresbr_> Quero: mas de qualquer forma você não vai querer usar a distro que vêm pré instalada
<rafaelsoaresbr_> rs
<Megabyte> Quero, Você ainda está aí?
<Megabyte> nuno_nunes, Boa noite :)
<Quero> oi
<Quero> ti sim
<Quero> to sim*
<Quero> eu posso comprar um notebook com o windows e botar o linux dps?
<Megabyte> Quero, Pode sim
<Quero> sem custo adicional?
<Megabyte> Quero, O Ubuntu é distribuído de graça, então, sim
<Quero> tipo eu compro um notebook com o windows ja instalado, como instalo o ubuntu?
<Quero> tenho q desinstalar primeiro o windows?
<Megabyte> Quero, você pode particionar o seu computador e instalar o Ubuntu usando o instalador dele
<Megabyte> (do Ubuntu)
<Quero> não entendo muito de informatica, como assim particionar?
<nuno_nunes> pça boa noite
<nuno_nunes> ola boa noite
<Quero> boa
<Megabyte> Quero, Aí é um pouco complicado... você pode pedir para o instalador do Ubuntu particionar pra você
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> Quero, O que levou você a instalar o Ubuntu?
<Quero> não instalei xD, apenas quero ele por que acho ele mt mais seguro q o windows
<Quero> estou pensando em comprar um notebook...
<astroo-> seguro e mais desde que saibas o minimo no que fazer
<astroo-> podes ter o boot para windows e ubuntu na versao sem ser a 8 do windows com facilidade
<Quero> como assim? não é prático?
<Megabyte> Quero, Definitivamente, "prático" não é sinônimo de Linux na maioria das vezes
<Quero> eu não entendo da linguagem "informatiques"
<Quero> oq é root?
<Megabyte> Quero, É a conta de administrador do sistema
<Quero> agora estou em duvida entre o windows ou o linux :l
<Quero> o linux é mt mais seguro q o windows né?
<Megabyte> Quero, Sim
<xGrind> Quero, boa noite. você tem que ver a sua necessidade. Se usa pra jogos, windows seria melhor. Se pensa em segurança, estabilidade, o melhor é linux.
<Megabyte> Quero, Deixa eu fazer uma pergunta direta, mas um pouco indiscreta: quanto você quer gastar?
<xGrind> mas pode deixar os dois na mesma máquina e escolher quando reiniciar através do grub
<Quero> eu quero astar 2000
<Quero> gastar*
<Quero> boa noite grind
<Megabyte> Quero, Deixa eu ver...
<Quero> qual o que tem melhor desenvolvimento pra jogos?
<Megabyte> xGrind, Se você quiser vender um rim no mercado negro, o OS X é uma opção atrativa. É fácil de usar.
<Quero> ein megabyte
<Megabyte> Quero, Você vai precisar de um computador melhor se quiser desenvolver jogos
<Quero> ql o que tem melhor desempenho pra jogos?
<Quero> falei errado
<Megabyte> Desempenho?
<Quero> desempenho sim*
<Megabyte> Tem inúmeros modelos de computador
<Megabyte> Mas o Linux não é muito bom para jogos
<Quero> mas eu falo entre windows x linux
<Quero> uhm
<Quero> e entre o mac e o windows
<Quero> ql  o melhor?
<Megabyte> O Windows ainda é melhor, mas o Mac tem boas opções de jogos
<Quero> uhm
<Quero> tendi vlw
<Quero> vou sair aqui, boa notie
<Quero> noite|*
<Megabyte> Boa noite
<Welinton> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Welinton> to com um problema quando instalo o ubuntu no meu pc, alguem pode me dar uma lu
<Welinton> luz*
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e que sistema tens e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Welinton> eu instalo ele normalmente, mas o modo grafico trava logo após o login. ja atualizei driver de video, troquei o grafico
<Welinton> usei ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<astroo-> que chip e o video?
<Welinton> nvidia
<astroo-> ok
<Welinton> detalhei, ja instalei driver do proprietario pelo modo texto e nao resolveu
<astroo-> ja tentaste o 14.10?
<Welinton> tentei rodar direto do pen driver e travo com umas listras meio que na horizontal
<astroo-> ja sabes que a esta hora pode ser "tarde" para ajudas
<Welinton> sei, mas unica hora que pude vir até aqui
<Welinton> cabei de chegar da faculdade
<astroo-> ok mais nao sei
<Welinton> certo
<Welinton> voltarei mais cedo amanha com essa dúvida
<Welinton> Obrigado pela atenção
<astroo-> ve o privado
<barna> opa, chegando....
<barna> Welinton, li as msgs anteriores.
<Welinton> opa
<barna> é um computador novo ou antigo?
<barna> vc saberia dizer o modelo da placa de video nvidia?
<barna> é notebook ou desktop?
<Welinton> desktop
<Welinton> deixa eu ver aqui o modelo certo
<Welinton> do video
<barna> ok
<Welinton> geforce 7025 / nforce 630a
<barna> massa
<barna> Welinton, quais as configurações medias do comp?
<barna> só pra mim determinar se é muito novo ou mais antigo
<Welinton> um computador simples, 4gb de ram, amd phenom II x4
<astroo-> deve ser do chip
<astroo-> que monitor r?
<astroo-> e?
<Welinton> 19' aoc
<barna> ok, pesquisando na web aki, ta leeeeento, mas se vc tiver um pouco de paciencia eu devo achar algo.
<barna> pelo visto ja vi q essa placa exige umas confs especificas.
<astroo-> monitor analogico?
<Welinton> ficarei muito agradecido, faz uns dias que venho pesquisando mas nao dei sorte
<astroo-> e 1 monitor nao digital?
<barna> to lendo aki, so esperar um pouco.
<Welinton> ok, monitor 19' lcd widescreen
<barna> tem bastante material sobre a sua placa.... isso e bom
<barna> Welinton, pronto achei!
<Welinton> opa
<barna> Welinton, é problema do driver mesmo. vc vai ter q usar umas confs especificas, mas é beeem simples!
<Welinton> manda ai que ja faço aqui
<barna> Welinton, esse aki tem exatamente o mesmo problema q vc, e a solução dele foi a mesma de todos q achei!
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=114665.0
<barna> só q tudo resumido num unico post
<barna> kra, ate o comp dele e parecido com o seu!
<Welinton> fiz o mesmo que ele, tentei ubuntu, mint  ambos travaram
<Welinton> parecido mesmo rsrs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> Welinton, e a segunda parte do post? vc tentou?
<Welinton> depois do ubuntu instalado sim
<Welinton> instalei o driver direto da nvidia, mas nao deu resultado
<Welinton> vo tentar fazer igual ele citou, na hora da formatação, pra ver se altera alguma coisa
<barna> mas vc instalou o driver proprietario da nvidia ou do ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa ?
<Welinton> xorg-edgers
<barna> kra li mais de uma dezena de relatos falando q funcionou desse jeito.
<Ignusleo> AE! Galera , sou novo no Linux , preciso instalar ele no meu notebook pra estudo , vcs tem alguma dica de pacotes de programas que eu precise instalar ? codec do video , audio , office essas coisas ?
<barna> boa noite Ignusleo
<Ignusleo> Boa Noite
<barna> o ubuntu ja vem com bastante coisa pre-instalada, como programas "office" etc...
<barna> 1 seg q vou te mandar um link
<barna> pra assistir videos eu gosto do smplayer e vlc, roda 99% dos videos.
<Ignusleo> Tudo bem , agradeço
<barna> pra usar o irc uso o xchat
<barna> pra audio eu gosto mais do audacious do q vem instalado q parece o itunes
<barna> Ignusleo, qual o seu uso do computador?
<barna> ah, qual a versão do ubuntu q pretende instalar?
<Ignusleo> preciso de uns editores de imagem e video , o de vídeo uso o inkscape se não me engano o nome
<Ignusleo> baixei a mais recendo
<Ignusleo> 14.10 se não me engano
<Ignusleo> É pra estudo mesmo , preciso dar umas aulas de designer gráfico pra um projeto do governo , mais eles usam linux e assim programas que eu não tenho muito familiaridade
<Ignusleo> aí preciso me virar e aprender
<Ignusleo> um instante , reiniciar ali o outro pc
<barna> inkscape é o similar do illustrator
<barna> pra editar imagens gimp (photoshop)
<barna> video kdenlive (premiere)
<barna> ps, usa o 14.04 que é um LTS, versão de longo prazo (5 anos), 14.10 é uma vesão de curto prazo (6 meses)
<barna> raios, perdi o link, só to achando os q fala pra usar modo texto, ok eu gosto de digitar comandos, mas tem como fazer tudo por janelinha e mouse!
<barna> Ignusleo, aki tem umas coisas legais http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/04/deixe-o-ubuntu-1404-lts-perfeito-para-uso.html
<barna> kra, vou te escrever aki q ta mais facil, depois de instalar, procura o programa de atualização, atualiza!
<Ignusleo> Caramba
<Ignusleo> muito obrigado
<Ignusleo> vou salvar aqui esses nomes
<barna> depois o dos drivers, ele vai ver se vc precisa instalar algum driver proprietario no seu comp e guialo na instalação
<Ignusleo> e dar uma olhada nesse link
<Ignusleo> vou formatar aqui a máuina
<Ignusleo> máquina ,
<Ignusleo> qlqr coisa volto aqui
<barna> depois procura o suporte a idioma, ele vai verificar se seu ubuntu ta 100% em pt-BR, se num tiver ele vai te perguntar se quer deixar, tudo automatico.
<Ignusleo> muito obrigado mesmo
<barna> depois vai na central de programas e instala o restrict-extras (todos os codecs).
<barna> esses programas q te falei tem todos na central de programas!
<barna> Ignusleo, de nada, tamo aki pra ajudar!
<barna> Ignusleo, eu trabalho com foto e audiovisual 100% em software livre!
<barna> ps, Ignusleo Seja Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux!
<Ignusleo> obrigado , como salvo essa sala IRC ? tou no chat pelo navegador , vim pelo site do ubunto
<barna> ixi, o texto q te mandei mandei é mais facil vc copiar e colar num bloco de notas e salvar num pendrive.
<barna> pra entrar aki pelo ubuntu, vc instala o xchat
<Ignusleo> sim
<Ignusleo> ja salvei ele
<Ignusleo> :D
<barna> procura ubuntu server e coloca #ubuntu-br  (#ubuntu (sem br) vai pra sala internacional)
<Ignusleo> Vou reiniciar o pc pra formatar , assim que instalar venho por aqui de novo
<barna> :)
<Ignusleo> Muito Obrigado e até mais
<Ignusleo> ;)
<barna> de nada, T+
<ignusleo> Boa Noite
<ignusleo> Abner, está online ?
<ignusleo> ops
<ignusleo> Barna*
<root> bom dia
<Saulo> como desinstalo ubuntu 14 de notebook
<Rod_> ola gostaria de saber se o ubuntu reconhece automaticamente uma placa usb wifi Ralink 802.11n?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> Rod_: qual versão do chipset
<Rudolf> Rod_: eu tenho um rt73
<Rudolf> Rod_: funciona inclusive para dump de rede
<Rod_> chipset da placa? aparece com o comando lsusb
<Rod_> entao eu coloco ela na usb mas nao acontece nada
<Rod_> veio o cd junto diz que e compativel com linux mas nao manjo instalar o driver no linux
<Rod_> so novato no mundo linux rss
<Francielivalerio> Boa tarde
<Francielivalerio> Gostaria de saber onde encontro a relação de equipamentos que tem compatibilidade com Ubuntu
<Francielivalerio> Gostaria de saber onde encontro a relação de equipamentos que tem compatibilidade com Ubuntu
<Rudolf> Francielivalerio: google diz o que?
<Rudolf> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Rudolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> alo
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<marcelo_> bom dia !!!
<Guest84418> Ola pessoal, quero instalar o ubuntu desktop 14.04 lst num desktop semp toshiba celeron 430 com 1 gb de ram..Sabem me dizer se fica bem?
<Rudolf> Guest28965: com essa ram e esse proc
<Rudolf> Guest28965: ops, mals
<Rudolf> era para o outro Guest
<Rudolf> lá das 11:58
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarrrrde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<Rodnei> ola sera que o ubuntu 14.10 reconhece automaticamente uma placa Ralink  usb wireless 802.11n ???
<Rodnei> acabei de baixar e vou tentar instalar num desktop
<mirqui> vc tem outro ubuntu ?
<mirqui> o 14.04 ?
<mirqui> usa uma máquyina virtual , ai vc vê no que dá , depois insntala ou não
<Rodnei> nao so tenho windows 7
<Rodnei> na maquina virtual reconhece a wirelles? ]
<Rudolf> mirqui: máquina virtual com usb/wifi não é muito fácil de funcionar não
<Rodnei> entendi
<Rudolf> Rodnei: qual o chipset?
<Rudolf> Rodnei: dessa sua ralink?
<Rodnei> senao me engano 7601
<mirqui> olha isso , acho que não
<mirqui> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv1-tyc&p=Ralink%20%20usb%20wireless%20802.11n%20%20%C3%A9%20compativel%20com%20o%20ubuntu%2014.10%20%3F&ei=UTF-8
<mirqui> o 2º ou 3º item
<Rodnei> entendi
<Rodnei> veio um cd junto com driver de linux mas nao manjo instalar
<Rudolf> Rodnei: e não veio documentação para instalar?
<Rodnei> nao kkk so o cdzinho mesmo
<Rudolf> Rodnei: google?
<Rodnei> voce sabe de alguma que funciona com certeza?
<Rodnei> huahuahu
<Rudolf> RT73
<Rudolf> eu tenho
<Rudolf> e funciona lindamente
<Rodnei> acha facil pra comprar?
<Rudolf> difícil é achar loja que sabe o que vc quer
<Rodnei> entendi ela é usb mesmo?
<mirqui> o cd quando vc põe no drive como abre ?
<Rodnei> a marca é RT73 ou esse e o chipset?
<Rudolf> Rodnei: CHIPSET lindo
<Rodnei> abre com as pastas dos drivers do windows e do linux
<Rudolf> Rodnei: essa aqui: http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/5272/dwlg122lgq6.jpg
<Rodnei> dai no linux vem compactadas a pasta
<Rudolf> Rodnei: é antiga
<mirqui> compactada com que extenção ?
<Rudolf> Rodnei: cara, te recomendo www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Rodnei: vc precisa aprender a usar seu sistema
<Rodnei> kkk bem isso
<Rodnei> e novinha comprei hoje
<Rodnei> essa da dlink se for RT73 entao reconhece automatico?
<Rodnei> la tinha uma dlink tb mas era bem mais caro
<Rodnei> mas acho que compensa
<Yan__> Boa tarde
<mirqui> fala yan :)
<Yan__> Oba, e ae, eu to com um problema a respeito de instalar o Ubuntu, é possível alguém me ensinar?
<Rudolf> Rodnei: não disse que reconhece automático
<Rudolf> Rodnei: dificilmente reconhece automático
<mirqui> segue o passo a passo
<Rudolf> Rodnei: a maioria das placas além de modulo precisa de firmware
<mirqui> cd no drive
<mirqui> instalando no drive ou live cd
<mirqui> ai é só botar o que o linux pede
<Yan__> Eu segui, gravei no cd, gravei no usb, ajeitei o boot e a bios para iniciar pelo cd depois pela usb
<mirqui> sim , deu certo ?
<Yan__> Porém ele fica dando que não existe um boot, ai o pc nem abre, fica na tela preta com as letrinhas falando isso, e para o pc funcionar normal, eu tenho que ajeitar a bios e colocar tudo nas opções antigas para o pc entrar no windows
<mirqui> vc mecheu na bios , ela por padrão é o dvd que dá boot
<mirqui> vc deve ter feito alguma coisa errada
<Yan__> na verdade a minha veio com 2 opções uma IEF ou algo do tipo, e a Legacy, ai eu tinha que colocar na legacy para poder mexer na ordem de iniciação e o cd não era o primeiro
<Yan__> Eu segui vários tutoriais, nenhum deu certo na parte de reiniciar para iniciar já na instalação do Ubuntu, eu até já separei o hd para as coisas. Vou tentar baixar novamente o Ubuntu e gravar em outro cd
<mirqui> isso , tenta baixar outra iso
<mirqui> vc gravou a iso cm um programa que grava em iso , certo ?
<Rudolf> Yan__: tu não tem nenhum outro cd/dvd de boot para testar?
<Rudolf> Yan__: ou outra máquina
<Rudolf> Yan__: pode ser sua máquina te trolando
<Rodnei> valeu rudolf
<Rudolf> Yan__: ou o dvd mesmo
<Yan__> Iso Burn
<mirqui> pode ser isso,
<Yan__> Maquina infelizmente não possuo outra, somente a minha, por isso estou tentando instalar o ubuntu pelo dual-root
<mirqui> sua máquina te pregando uma peça
<Rudolf> Yan__: infelizmene seu problema não vai além do "te vira"
<Rudolf> Yan__: só temos achismos para essas coisas
<Rudolf> Yan__: know your enemy
<Rudolf> Yan__: digo
<Rudolf> Yan__: conheça sua máquina
<Yan__> Pois é, eu to achando isso também, passei umas 2 horas tentando e nada, quando chegar em casa eu me viro novamente nisso haha, caso não dê certo, meu professor vai tentar dar uma ajudada, já que ele mexe no ubuntu a muito tempo
<mirqui> o que vc tem na verdade ?
<mirqui> windows ?
<Yan__> Windows 8.1
<Rudolf> saravá
<mirqui> haaa pode ser isso
<mirqui> o 8.1 as vezes não aceita dual boot
<mirqui> ai não sei te dizer
<mirqui> o rudolf sabe mais que eu
<mirqui> no caso formata o windows e tenta do zero instalar o ubuntu
<Rudolf> Yan__: eu não faria isso
<Rudolf> Yan__: tentaria ver com esse seu professor
<mirqui> mas não sei como fazer isto cara
<Rudolf> Yan__: pode ser simplesmente sua bios te trolando
<Rudolf> Yan__: coisa das bios UEFI
<Rudolf> Yan__: ao colocar em Legacy
<Rudolf> Yan__: ele te manda ir dar meia horade bundinha
<Rudolf> Yan__: não culparia o windows 8.1
<Rudolf> Yan__: ...ainda
<Rudolf> descansar
<mirqui> bom , vc que sabe , tenta no google
<Yan__> Entendo, em casa eu vou tentar mais uma vez, após isso esperar até quarta para meu professor me ajudar
<mirqui> então boa sorte :) ,
<Yan__> Obrigado
<Stud> Yo
<Stud> How yall doin?
<Stud> aint nobody got time for that?
<Stud> gone
<nando_> instalei o ubunto no meu pc  mas a tela ficou cinza , o que fazer?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> ola
<astroo-> ola
<rafaelsoaresbr> o
<leo___> boa noite
<yrahreise> ola
<yrahreise> queria fgazer download do ubuntu, mas qual das versoes disponiveis eu baix?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tens 1 pc recente?
<yrahreise> Placa ASRock, 8GRAM DDR3, video  XFX GTS250 , processador FX4300  quadcore 3,8GHz
<astroo-> poe a ultima 14.10 ou a versao beta 15
<yrahreise> Baixar Ubuntu 14.10 Desktop (amd64)
<yrahreise> seria isso?
<astroo-> certo
<yrahreise> porque o i386 é para Intel, correto?
<astroo-> cpu 32 bits
<yrahreise> kkk hum....
<yrahreise> e essa versão beta 15, ta muito diferente do 14.10?
<xGrind> i386 = 32bits. amd64 = 64bits
<yrahreise> to querendo aprender a mexer mais no ubuntu/linux.... to precisando estudar um pouco... se n ão a gente fica pra tras...
<yrahreise> trazzzz
<yrahreise> putz.. que burro é trássss mesmo com S... hehehe desculpem
<yrahreise> qual a diferença entre o 14.10 Utopic Unicorn  e o 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr LTS??  este ultimo é mais "leve"??
<yrahreise> alguem pode responder? alguem mais esclarecido?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<yrahreise> desculpe..
<Bl3> Olá
<astroo-> tem paciencia por uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<astroo-> ola
<Bl3> Alguem tira minha dúvida, por gentileza.
<Bl3> Antes de qualquer coisa desejo boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Bl3> 14.04 tem suporte até quando?
<astroo-> rapido...
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-07
<yrahreise> qual a diferença entre o 14.10 Utopic Unicorn  e o 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr LTS??
<astroo-> ve o privado
<xGrind> yrahreise, 14.04 é uma versão LTS do Ubuntu, que significa que e' mais estável e tem 5 anos de suporte a atualizações e correções de bugs. 14.04.1 é uma versão de manutenção. quem baixar essa versão, irá baixar o Ubuntu 14.04 já com as atualizações e correções lançadas até a data lançada. Não precisa baixar tudo desde o começo
<xGrind> 14.10 é uma versão mais nova do Ubuntu, mas com suporte de somente 9 meses. Não é recomendada, pois não é tão estável como versões LTS
<gminf> oi, tenho uma imensa vontade de utilizar o ubuntu na minha maquina, só que o drive do bluetooth não acho por nada neste mundo, alguém ai quer me ajudar?
<astroo-> gminf  ola
<astroo-> #ubuntu-br
<gminf> ei tdb?
<gminf> to apelando até pro chat já
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<gminf> o dispositivo é o CSR Bluetooth / Motorola
<gminf> Bem d+, só que doido pra largar do ruindows
<gminf> :p
<astroo-> drivers nao e facil
<gminf> Todos instalam perfeitamente, até que chega o bluetooth
<gminf> e vira e meche quero mandar algo do meu cel pro pc
<gminf> ai a chateação
<astroo-> nem por isso
<astroo-> e das partes do pc mais barats que existem
<astroo-> compra 1
<astroo-> que seja boa no ubuntu
<gminf> É, essas bobeirinhas
<gminf> o problema não é o $, é só ficar tendo que ligar coisas externas, já tendo o dispositivo em perfeito estado no pc
<gminf> vc entende né?
<astroo-> so pesquisando na net algum driver que sirva
<gminf> garimpei pra caramba
<gminf> aki, tdb
<gminf> saindo aki, outro dia quebro cabeça com o pc
<gminf> a solução é continuar no dual boot até resolver
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> 1 usb bluetooth mal ocupa espaço e barato
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<reneu> ola
<reneu> gostaria de instalar o ubuntu 14.10, mas nao estou conseguindo, está dando erro de mais de uma partição primaria
<Diego_s> Boa tarde, tenho um notebook acer aspire E1-421-0696 e queria instalar o ubuntu, que estou baixando. O sistema que uso é o Win 8, e está deixando o note lento... é possível instalar pelo drive DVD e formatar? desculpe a ignorância
<pipocl> Hello, I had already download de Ubunto ISO file and I want to make a boot PenDrive. May anybody help me with that?
<omelete> pipocl,  unetbootin
<pipocl> Is it a software?
<zasdrakano> oi
<zasdrakano> UBUNTU
<zasdrakano> FUNCIONA BEM EM COMPUTADOR VEIO
<omelete> pipocl,  yeap
<omelete> zasdrakano,  tem q usar o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<pipocl> omelete, é brasileiro? Que bom!
<zasdrakano> PORQUE
<pipocl> Tem algum jeito de eu "montar" o arquivo ISO numa pendrive sem ter que baixar outros programas?
<zasdrakano> BAIXA O YUMI
<zasdrakano> YUMI E BOM PRA KARAI PRA MONTAR A ISO NO PENDRIVE
<pipocl> Eu tenho o PowerISO
<zasdrakano> POWER ISO NA FAZ O PENDRIVE BOOTÁVEL
<zasdrakano> VC PRECISA DE ALGUMA FORMA FAZER O PENDRIVE FICAR BUTÁVEL
<omelete> pipocl,  se vc tiver usando linux só usar o  comando dd
<pipocl> Tou usando Windows
<omelete> windows tem q baixar algum app
<pipocl> E o powerISO nao faz isso?
<omelete> ñ
<zasdrakano> NÃO
<pipocl> =/
<zasdrakano> O POWER ISO FAZ APENAS A EMULAÇÃO DA ISO
<pipocl> Ok...
<zasdrakano> FAZ UMA ESPECIA DE DRIVE DE CD VIRTUAL
<zasdrakano> PROCURA NO BAIXAKI
<pipocl> Entre o unetbooting e o Yumi, qual o melhor? Mais leve, de preferencia
<zasdrakano> O NOME DO PROGRAMA E    YUMI
<zasdrakano> E FREE E SOFTWARE LIVRE O YUMI
<zasdrakano> E FUNCIONA NO WINDOWS
<pipocl> Vou tentar
<zasdrakano> O YUMI E LEVINHO E NEM PRECISA INSTALAR
<zasdrakano> ELE FAZ MULTI BOOT OU SEJA
<zasdrakano> EM APENAS UM UNICO PENDRIVE VC PODE TER VARIAS ISOS DE VARIOS SISTEMAS OPERACIONAIS DIFERENTES
<zasdrakano> PARA INSTALAR
<zasdrakano> A QUALQUER MOMENTO
<ftptiago> Olá?
<ftptiago> Estou testando o ubuntu sdk e quando executo o app da o seguinte  erro ":-1: warning: desktop_Exec (app): found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py" alguem pode diser o que é?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Zasdrakano> o lubuntu não instala nem a pau
<Zasdrakano> alguem pode me ajudar
<Zasdrakano> estou usando o YUMI para fazer boot pelo pendrive
<Zasdrakano> e só fica na tela presta
<Zasdrakano> aparece o menu para instalar ou apenas executar mas só fica na tela presta
<Zasdrakano> socorro
<Zasdrakano> hep
<Zasdrakano> help
<Zasdrakano> ai tentei usar o help
<Zasdrakano> e quanto tento usar as configurações especiais ele  diz que o file não pode ser encontrato
<Zasdrakano> será que é o YUMI que tá podre?
<astroo-> ola
<frajola> Boa noite pessoal, eu sou novo aqui e se possível gostaria de tirar algumas dúvidas. Eu gostaria de saber qual é o melhor diretório p salvar arquivos de programas  como matlab e Netbeans?
<astroo-> ola be-vindol
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos para 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<frajola> valeu!
<astroo-> frajola  ve o privado
<frajola> valeu
<frajola> uma outra dúvida pessoal, como eu identifico qual é o melhor ubuntu para minha maquina?
<astroo-> diz que maquina tens...
<Rudolf> frajola: eu instalo em /usr/matlab
<Rudolf> frajola: agora que comprei
<Rudolf> frajola: mas antes tinha /usr/matlab2013a
<Rudolf> frajola: /usr/matlab2013b
<Rudolf> frajola: /usr/maple
<Rudolf> frajola: e executo chamando o caminho completo
<Rudolf> frajola: /usr/matlab3/bin/matlab
<Rudolf> por exemplo
<Rudolf> frajola: já o netbeans
<Rudolf> frajola: como tenho a versão fornecida pelo portage e tem a versão do site
<Rudolf> frajola: instalo no meu próprio home
<Rudolf> frajola: /home/user/netbeans
<frajola> Rudolf essa duvida surgiu por que eu iniciei a instalação pelo ubunto center e ele me pergunta durante a instalação o local que eu quero que sej salvo, eu tentei alguns e não consegui
<frajola> ubuntu*
<Rudolf> frajola: "não consegui" é bem vago
#ubuntu-br 2015-03-08
<Rudolf> frajola: mas eu instalo manualmente
<Rudolf> frajola: como root quando no /usr
<Rudolf> frajola: com o diretório já criado
<frajola> eu sou novo por aqui, vc me indicaria um link com o passo a passo p fzr essa  instyalação?
<frajola> vc baixou de onde?
<Julius_Fortes> boa noite meu amigos
<astroo-> ola
<jorge> pergunta basica para voces. onde tem tutorial para instalar e acessar dois sistemas operacioais. windows e ubuntu? só quero o tutorial de instalaçao e ter dois sistemas operacionais.
<Julius_Fortes> jorge, vc esta de windows ou linux ?
<jorge> windows 8.1 em um notebook da lenovo
<jorge> o windows está instalado de fabrica em uma partição oculta
<astroo-> entao poe em 2 boot o windows e o ubuntu
<jorge> eu queria assim. uma hora o windows. e quando eu quisesse o ubuntu.
<Julius_Fortes> jorge, basta instalar o ubuntu
<jorge> deve ser basico para voces, mas eu nao sei fazer
<Romildo_Vitorino> jorge, eu uso assim
<Julius_Fortes> jorge, baixa ele, grava no dvd e instala
<jorge> to instalado o ubuntu. falta uns cinco minutos para acabar
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc primeiro deve liberar espaço no hd
<Julius_Fortes> jorge, entao quando voce iniciar o seu computador, vai aparecer opção para entrar com linux ou windows ... nao se preocupe
<jorge> sim, continue, por favor. to lendo
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc ja esta terminando a instalação?
<jorge> desculpe. nao to instalando. to baixando verdade. ta acabando
<Romildo_Vitorino> ah bom
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu recomendo o seguinte
<Romildo_Vitorino> primeiro vc deve ir em painel de controle / sisteam e segurança / criar e formatar partiçoes
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc precisa ver quantas partiçoes tem no seu note, e pega ruma dela e diminuir o tamanho. creio que uns 50gb deve ser suficiente
<Romildo_Vitorino> pra fazer isso basta clicar com o botao direito e ir em diminuir partição
<Romildo_Vitorino> com isso vai ficar um espaço livre
<jorge> ja fiz isso. tem uma partição de 60 gb. e depois?
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc entao deve reiniciar o pc dando boot pelo dvd. vai em instalar, e vai ter a opçao instalar ao lado do windows 8
<jorge> ja baixei o ubuntu. acabou
<Romildo_Vitorino> escolha essa opçao e sempre que vc iniciar a maquina vc poderá escolher em que sistema entrar
<jorge> acabou o download
<Julius_Fortes> Romildo_Vitorino, excelente ajuda, parabéns
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc vai gravar um dvd ou criar um pendrive bootavel?
<jorge> ah. é automatico. sempre que ligar, vou poder escolher qual quero na hora?
<Romildo_Vitorino> isso. vc terá cerca de 10 segundos para escolher em qual sistam entrar
<Romildo_Vitorino> *sistema
<jorge> posso fazer em qualquer um. mas sempre vou ter de instalar o pendrive ou dvd para ter o ubuntu?
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao. o sistema será instalado do hd
<jorge> olha. ta salvo no hd o programa. eu quero saber antes de começar a fazer e depois ter duvidas no meio do caminho. estando salvo no computador, posso
<jorge> inicia-lo no pc mesmo sem usar pendrive. ai instalo
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc pode instalar de dentro do windows mas nao fica bom
<jorge> faço isso  e dará certo? é recomendado colocar no dvd ou pendrive?
<Romildo_Vitorino> recomendo que vc grave um dvd ou crie um pendrive bootavel
<Romildo_Vitorino> e nao é so jogar no pendrive nao
<Romildo_Vitorino> use o programa unetbootin pra criar o pendrive
<Romildo_Vitorino> se for usar dvd lembre-se de usar a opçao gravar imagem de disco senao ele nao dará boot
<jorge> prezados, e para gravar no dvd, como seria?
<jorge> então gravo imagem de disco no dvd. ok
<jorge> para instalar tem dar boot no dvd? nao pode instalar o ubuntu no ambiente do windows?
<Romildo_Vitorino> como eu te disse, pode ser feito de dentro do widnwos mas o desempenho nao fica bom
<Romildo_Vitorino> e acho importante vc dar boot pelo dvd pra poder conhecer o sisteam rodando sem estar instalado. ai vc pode avaliar melhor e decidir se vai instalar mesmo
<jorge> ah, certo. entendi.
<Julius_Fortes> oi amigos boa niote
<Julius_Fortes> oi amigos boa noite
<jorge> eu particionei pensando que ia precisar para instalar o ubuntu. agora vi que nao precisava. como faço para juntar duas partiçoes no windows 8.1?
<jorge> ou por aqui pelo ubuntu onde ja estou usando.
<Julius_Fortes> oioi
<Zasdrakano> ola amigos Linukeiros
<Zasdrakano> gostarai de saber como instalar o lunbutu no meu pc vélho com placa Radeon HD 2300
<Zasdrakano> só dá tela preta
<Zasdrakano> existe alguma mágica
<Zasdrakano> existe alguem nesta sala
<Zasdrakano> alguem por favore
<Romildo_Vitorino> Bom dia a todos.
<liberie> dia
<marcelomauro> bom
<Julius_Fortes> boa tarde amigos
<barna> boas
<Julius_Fortes> voce sabe como iniciar uma instalacao do debian diretamente pelo hd usando o grub ?
<marcelomauro> Julius_Fortes, eu já instalei o debian (e outros) em um hd externo, mas tipo assim, acho que não dá pra instalar na mesma mídia que está a iso pois vc vai precisar formatar ou particionar. A solução mais próxima seria numa máquina virtual sobre um sistema pre instalado
<marcelomauro> Posso não ter entendido o que vc quer. Explique melhor
<Julius_Fortes> marcelomauro, ola amigo
<Julius_Fortes> veja só
<Julius_Fortes> eu quero iniciar a instalação do debian diretamente pelo hd
<Julius_Fortes> eu tenho instalado o fedora
<Julius_Fortes> eu criei uma menuentry no grub e consigo iniciar a instação normalmente
<Julius_Fortes> mas depois ele pede o cd, e aí eu coloco a localização da partição onde está a iso
<Julius_Fortes> mas ele nao acha
<marcelomauro> diretamente pelo hd acho que não dá ( se alguém discordar se manifeste). Melhor criar um cd ou um boot pelo pendrive
<Julius_Fortes> pendrive só tenho de 1gb e cd nao tenho
<Julius_Fortes> pelo hd da sim amigo, tem que dar hehehe
<marcelomauro> no caso do debian existe o netinstall, que ocupa apenas 220mb
<marcelomauro> o resto da instalação é pela rede
<marcelomauro> a questao é dar o boot cara, mesmo com o grub ele vai procurar setores específicos ...
<marcelomauro> Ahhh uma solução seria criar um driver de cd virtual (não sei fazer isso no linux)
<marcelomauro> nesse caso o outro sistema enxergaria ele como um CD e não como um arquivo dentro do outro sistema
<Julius_Fortes> voltei
<Julius_Fortes> marcelomauro, voltei amigo
<marcelomauro> cara no caso o debian tem o netinstall qu ocupa apenas 226mb
<marcelomauro> outra opção seria criar um cd virtual (não sei fazzer isso no linux) que diria ao sistema que o teu arquivo seria um CDrom e apenas um arquivo dentro de outro sistema
<marcelomauro> eu prefiro o netinstall do debian... ele instala o sistema básico e o resto vc baixa pela rede
<omelete> tem jeito de fazer essa instalação pelo grub, nunca tentei, le a doc. do grub dessa parte
<Julius_Fortes> omelete
<Julius_Fortes> eu consegui iniciar instalação do debian pelo grub
<Julius_Fortes> mas a questão é que depois ele nao reconhece a partição onde estao os arquivos
<Julius_Fortes> quandotento montar /dev/sda3 ele diz que nao é uma pasta
<Julius_Fortes> ou seja, preciso dar um jeito do sistema reconhecer o local onde estao os arquivos
<omelete> vc ñ tem pendrive ai ñ? usa o netinstall igual falaram ai
<omelete> bom do netinstall q vc só instalar o q vc quer
<ubuntuboy> hi
<ubuntuboy> oi
<Julius_Fortes> fala man
<ubuntuboy> boa tarde
<ubuntuboy> blz pessoal?
<ubuntuboy> o ubuntu é melhor em intel ou amd ou nao tem incompatibilidade tanta assim com um ou outro?
<rssolivei> vc ja respondeu
<ubuntuboy> rs
<ubuntuboy> montei uma maquina com peças antigas aqui
<ubuntuboy> tem windows 8.1, windows 7 e osX maverick (mac)
<ubuntuboy> vou colocar outra hd antiga tb para o linux
<ViniciusH25> Boa tarde
<ViniciusH25> Eu tenho instalado o ubuntu 14.10 com gnome 3 , e ao usar o gedit o uso do processador fica elevado, o programa fica lento, e as vezes o cursor não aparece, em alguns caso ele chegou a fechar , não sei o que pode esta acontecendo
<liberie> ViniciusH25: a unica maneira seria realizar um trace no processo do gedit
<liberie> e ver o que esta de errado
<liberie> eu particularmente gosto do sublime ou atom
<liberie> como editor
<ViniciusH25> usei o comando strace -p , porem eu não sei analizar o resultado
<caos> ??
<caos> tem punk ak??
<caos> tem punk ak??
<caos> tem punk ak??d
<caos> tem punk ak??dz
<caos> tem punk ak??A
<caos> ALGUEM
<MarconM> alguem ja configurou o apt-cacher ?
<caos> oq rola.. vc ta ai.
<caos> vivo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> boa tarde
<marcelomauro> boa
<rafael> Alguém tem experiência com Red Teams?
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<mirqui> opa , não
<marcelomauro> I had never talked about!
<Dark_> oi
<Dark_> gostaria de saber como instalar o ubuntu
<Lucas_iniciante> Ola, pessoal.
<Lucas_iniciante> estou iniciando no mundo linux agora, e gostaria da ajuda de vcs. Quando comparamos o uso do processador  no windows e no ubuntu a diferenca e muito grande ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mint-buddha> previa para o calendario gimp-linux de abril de 2015 >>> https://www.flickr.com/photos/60614290@N08/sets/72157650817361178/
<elton> ola boa noite a todos
<elton> possou a versao14.04, como faco para deixa-lo ele atualizado com a versao mais nova sem ter que formata-lo???
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<elton> ok
<astroo-> poe novamente a pergunta
<astroo-> talvez ele ajude
<elton> possou a versao14.04, como faco para deixa-lo ele atualizado com a versao mais nova sem ter que formata-lo???
<elton> quero atualizar a minha versao de 14.04 para o novo mas sem presisar formatar tem como?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<elton> ok
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-07
<sistematico> mais tarde eu volto, abraços..
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> dia
<R00T3R> Bom dia A todos
<R00T3R> hggdh, opa e ai beleza amigo
<R00T3R> aedigital,  e ai mestre
<R00T3R> bom dia
<aedigital> R00T3R,   opa
<aedigital> buenas
<R00T3R> e ai deu tempo de ver o salix
<aedigital> nem
<aedigital> soh correria
<aedigital> vivo de um jeito que as vezes mal da para respirar
<R00T3R> ai complica precisa de tempo para instalar e reconfigurar
<aedigital> reconfigurar?
<aedigital> vixe
<aedigital> ja ta dificil ter tempo pra instalar
<R00T3R> assim ajustes finos
<aedigital> reconfigurar entao, nem pensar
<aedigital> hehehhehe
<R00T3R> mas coloca o mate como window
<R00T3R> e de boa seja feliz
<R00T3R> ai so instalar pacotes adicionar de seu repositorio com Gslapt
<R00T3R> aedigital, entao cara mudand de assunto
<R00T3R> tem um cara vendendo uma cpu aqui dell optiplex por 50 reais
<R00T3R> ja peguei uma estou pensando em pegar essa
<R00T3R> pentium D 2.86 ghz   de ram hd de  80  processador  2 nucleos
<R00T3R> opa 150
<aedigital> voce precisa disto?
<aedigital> que se nao precisa realmente, unica  explicacao para comprar
<aedigital> eh revender
<aedigital> senao, qualquer  50 contos faz diferenca
<R00T3R> 150
<R00T3R> entao ideia e revender sim
<aedigital> este  processador ae acho que nao tem 2 nucleos nao hem
<R00T3R> pelo menos ela consegue rodar o win 8.1 e 10 de boa
<aedigital> tem que  ver direito
<aedigital> bem
<aedigital> eu sou pessimo  pra  vender qualquer  coisa que seja
<R00T3R> catei uma dessa de um cara por 00
<R00T3R> 100
<R00T3R> esta em casa anunciei para vender mas ate agora nada
<R00T3R> meio embassado
<aedigital> pois eh
<R00T3R> pessoa esta querendo mais note essas maquina desk de mesa so para nos
<aedigital> pois eh
<aedigital> eu pessoalmente acho que para a maioria das pessoas eh tollice comprar note
<aedigital> mas
<aedigital> eh a moda
<R00T3R> pois é.  tem nego que nem computador tem mais em casa usa celular para tudo nao sei como consegue mas aquela coisa sao usuario ne rede social  e o que importa para eles
<aedigital> yeah
<R00T3R> aedigital, com android eu me viro com tudo ate mesmo suporte remoto , mas tenho iphone 4 e agora trocar sem chance sem grana rss
<aedigital> to bem meu young  duos mesmo
<aedigital> soh uso para o basicao mesmo
<aedigital> :)
<R00T3R> rs
<R00T3R> entao vi aqui 2 nucleos mesmo a maquina com p4ht
<R00T3R> O Pentium D é Dual Core físico e os HT é dual core virtual
<aedigital> nao eh dual core real mesmo entao
<R00T3R> O HT é um núcleo, só que o SO enxerga como dois.
<aedigital> pois eh
<R00T3R> nem a pau rsss
<R00T3R> com 2 gb de ram ele nao aceita 64 bits  so 32
<R00T3R> tem a instrucao emt64
<aedigital> :)
<blackwolf2002> como registro nick?
<aedigital> ./nickserv help
<aedigital> mas devera ser algo como nickserv register email senha
<aedigital> por ae
<blackwolf2002> meu gmail foi recusado
<blackwolf2002> ./nickserver help
<aedigital> sem o ponto: /nickserv help
<hggdh> blackwolf2002: /msg nickserv register Senha email@domain
<blackwolf2002> diz q o email e invalido
<blackwolf2002> deu certo agora, vlw
<hggdh> hois blackwolf2002
<R00T3R> aedigital, estranho ref o nick estou com problema em um canal nao aceita minha mensagens
<R00T3R> mesmo registrado
<R00T3R> o nick
<aedigital> que  canal?
<blackwolf2002> qual um canal para iniciante em linux?
<R00T3R> slackware aedigital
<R00T3R> blackwolf2002, depende o que vc busca
<R00T3R> o ubuntu e otimo cara a distr e o pessoa so perguntar que a galera responde
<R00T3R> mas esquema e vc fica de olho no youtube google para conseguir caminhar so com os tutorias
<blackwolf2002> blz, vou comecar os estudos
<R00T3R> blackwolf2002, mas vc pode começar com algum distribuicao mais hard  isso não impede em nada
<R00T3R> blackwolf2002,  o aedigital  se não engano comceçou com slack
<oliverio> alguém aí usando o Xubuntu?
<aedigital> oliverio eu uso
<aedigital> em casa
<aedigital> xo almocar e mais tarde volto
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<mirqui> por enquanto não nuno :)
<liberie> quem diria
<liberie> https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-server-on-linux/
<mirqui> que tem de mais :)?
<mirqui> novos tempos :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<R00T3R> astroo-: e ai
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> dia
<seingalt> bom dia pessoa
<seingalt> estou tentando montar meu celular no ubuntu
<seingalt> mas esta dando erro
<seingalt> usei o seguinte script
<seingalt> http://pastebin.com/VREZrKvG
<seingalt> o erro q dá é esse
<seingalt>  http://pastebin.com/fgyx48tc
<seingalt> tenho um Samsung Prime g530
<seingalt> alguem sabe se tem jeito ou nao pode abandonar ?
<aedigital> olha
<aedigital> nao tenho solucao  "direta" pra isto, mas ta tentando montar usando sudo?
<aedigital> talvez como user comum nao consiga mesmo
<aedigital> mas ha um app chamado airdroid
<aedigital> que eh muito bom, voce consegue  montar a particao do celular usando  uma rede wifi
<aedigital> voce conecat o computador e o celular na mesma rede wifi
<aedigital> e  com este app voce consegue abrir no seu navegador as pastas do celular
<seingalt> sim
<seingalt> usando sudo
<seingalt> sim aedigital ouvi falar
<seingalt> mas se vc ver o estado do meu celular kkkk
<seingalt> esmagalhado
<seingalt> ou seja
<seingalt> nao tenho acesso a toque na tela entende
<seingalt> e  mas a placa esta pegando
<seingalt> ouço o som
<seingalt> de ligar
<seingalt> pq quero salvar
<seingalt> ?
<seingalt> tem as fotos de nascimento do nene
<seingalt> da mulher no hospital
<seingalt> enfim coisas de familia
<seingalt> se eu for trocar touch + display + carcaça
<seingalt> ele fica novo
<seingalt> ai traquilo
<seingalt> mas no momento nao quero gastar e agora o importante pra mim é salvar essas fotos
<seingalt> plugo ele no pc faz o som de reconhecer o ubuntu reconhece uma partição dele mas esta vazia
<LeandroLuiz> talvez o celular não esteja no modo usb mass storage
<LeandroLuiz> o problema é que precisa da tela pra colocar
<seingalt> nao nao esta
<LeandroLuiz> só um palpite
<seingalt> esta no modo mtp
<LeandroLuiz> pois é
<LeandroLuiz> aí complica um pouco
<LeandroLuiz> saiu rapido
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz vc gosta quando demoram?
 * kanazuchi num guentou :|
<LeandroLuiz> adoro kanazuchi
<seingalt> desculpa ai
<seingalt> sem querer sai
<kanazuchi> LeandroLuiz ;*
<seingalt> sei que o linux é poderoso
<seingalt> nao tem como forçar montagem do cel
<seingalt> do momento q ele é reconhecido
<seingalt> ele poderia ser montado tbm
<seingalt> pela logica neh
<seingalt> há um dispositivo conectado no pc reconheceu mas nao tem um gerenciador para gerencia-lo
<Dogen> Há algum problema com a wiki ubuntu? não consigo fazer login
<Dogen> Problema esclarecido: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-March/001107.html
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<willther> bom dia pessoal
<AaronZz> Bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<R00T3R> aedigital, opa e ai bom dia
<R00T3R> shallwe, e ai cara beleza
<R00T3R> shallwe, viu o video
<aedigital> R00T3R, opa
<aedigital> suavao aqui
<aedigital> apesar da chuva
<R00T3R> vixi aqui caindo o mundo
<R00T3R> aonde eu moro se vc urinar fora da bacia ja alaga rs
<R00T3R> aedigital,  nossa cara to puto com essa banda larga da vivo ja uso o minimo 1mb em casa e estou 2 dias sem banda larga
<R00T3R> pior que eles nao conseguem resolver
<aedigital> ah
<R00T3R> falaram que problema e conta desativa para conectar da metalnet
<aedigital> eh disto pra pior mesmo
<R00T3R> ai criei conta nova e nada nao conecta
<aedigital> meo
<R00T3R> modem testei com uns antigos est tudo perfeito
<R00T3R> adsl sincronizado tudo
<aedigital> pelo que entendi o problema eh na autenticacao
<aedigital> correto?
<R00T3R> ai vc liga para os incefalos que trampa la nao consegue dar um atendimendo
<R00T3R> isso mesmo
<R00T3R> 2 dias atras  caiu e nao conectou mais
<aedigital> sao um bando de incompetentes meo
<R00T3R> ja tentei com deiversas contas
<aedigital> durante anos usei o adsl da vivo
<R00T3R> linkbr@linkbr.com.br
<R00T3R> cliente @cliente
<R00T3R> e criei ontem pelo celular uma nova
<R00T3R> com todos meus dados
<R00T3R> e nada
<R00T3R> pior que assim
<R00T3R> estou com problema
<aedigital> eh que voce usa conta gratuita neh?
<R00T3R> nao so na banda larda fazem meses que minha linha nao liga para celular
<aedigital> nao paga um provedor, tipo uol, terra
<R00T3R> e ja reclamei varias vezes
<R00T3R> isso
<R00T3R> sempre usei gratuito
<R00T3R> nunca tive problema
<aedigital> eh foda,
<aedigital> volta e meia  fazem destas pra "forcar" a pessoa a pagar um provedor
<aedigital> olha
<R00T3R> a cara mas se continuar mesmo que eu fique sem net 20 dias
<R00T3R> cancelo tudo
<R00T3R> e coloco telefone e net
<R00T3R> que tambem e uma zica viu
<aedigital> desliga o modem, e fala que queimou, ae vao mandar um tecnico pra trocar
<aedigital> quando o tecnico chegar, fala que o modem voltou a funcionar
<aedigital> mas ainda nao ta conectando
<R00T3R> vou fazer que nem o megatron lembra tacar alcool e fogo como fez no monitor no meio do quintal kk
<aedigital> ae  ele vai procurar pra ver se tem algum defeito no modem, ou na conexao
<aedigital> nisto ele devera resolver o problema  seja la como for
<R00T3R> cara e bando de retardados
<aedigital> meo
<aedigital> eh brasil
<aedigital> isto e outras coisas sao retrato do nosso pais infelizmente
<R00T3R> a sim tudo pode consumidor como nos e tratado como lixo
<R00T3R> sabe qu vo fazer ja cotar net
<R00T3R> e exterminar essa vivo
<aedigital> anram
<R00T3R> fogo que custo beneficio
<R00T3R> e o melhor
<aedigital> eh uma alternativa (nao ouso dizer solucao)
<R00T3R> pago no maximo 60 mes
<R00T3R> ate menos
<R00T3R> ja tentaram empurar 2 mega nao pego
<aedigital> eh a  cara deles
<R00T3R> vc usa o que na sua casa
<R00T3R> :?
<aedigital> toh com a tim
<aedigital> um plano com fibra otica
<aedigital> de 50 mb
<aedigital> mas quem paga nao sou eu
<aedigital> eh minha irma
<R00T3R> caraca ip fixo
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> qual video?
<R00T3R> bom dia
<aedigital> se fosse eu eh capaz que  nem estivesse com internet
<aedigital> shallwe, buenas
<R00T3R> shallwe, sera que confundi vc com outro cara
<R00T3R> vc que meche com editoracao grafica?
<R00T3R> aedigital, eu uso o minimo
<R00T3R> fica sem banda larga nao da
<R00T3R> aedigital, vc consegue:
<R00T3R> ?
<shallwe> a ta daquele dia vi sim era uma conferência entre o pessoal
<shallwe> valeu
<R00T3R> shallwe, sim
<R00T3R> entoa tinha uns cara bons la
<aedigital> R00T3R,  sei la
<R00T3R> vc viu ele tocou no ponto que vc falou
<aedigital> acho que consiggo
<aedigital> nasci e vivi muitos anos sem  internet
<aedigital> porque nao conseguiria agora ficar sem?
<shallwe> sim tinham, mas são caras que criam, me pareceu que eles entendiam da coisa, mas pra impressão é outra
<shallwe> criar é uma coisa, imprimir é outra kkk, mas foi legal pra tirar algumas ideias valeu
<shallwe> no fim tive que voltar pro windows 10 mesmo, mas tranquilo
<R00T3R> shallwe,  verdade pelo que vi os cara usam 2 ou 3 ferramentas para fazer o que fazem com corel
<R00T3R> ou photoshoṕ
<R00T3R> aedigital,  é verdade
<shallwe> sim, procurei varios sites e tutoriais e a maioria das pessoas que criam em inkscape não tem noção da finalizao pra gŕaficas e impressão
<R00T3R> unica coisa que sentiria falta porque mesmo com 1 m  baixo filmes e minisseries
<shallwe> eles simplesmente exportam em PDF e mandam assim kkkk ai depois vem a cagada
<R00T3R> na verdade aedigital  a net  [e uma saida para tv cara
<R00T3R> nao olho tv a ano rss
<aedigital> anram
<R00T3R> shallwe, verdade
<R00T3R> inkskape para criar e otimo
<shallwe> mas tranquilo, ainda uso inkscape mesmo no windows, pra desenhar as logos e vários outras coisas ele é bem melhor que os outros
<shallwe> a maneira como se faz  acho melhor
<shallwe> ai pra finalizar e algo maior uso illustrator mesmo ou corel
<R00T3R> eu que nao manjo nada puts faço coisas bacanas mas ṕara meu uso agora se fosse fazer um cartao de visita como ja fiz em power e mandei e vi qeu as cores vieram todas diferents ate a foto um lix0o ficou
<shallwe> e como uso computador pra trabalho então o sistema operacional é o menos importante, importante são os programas, e no momento o windows me serve melhor :)
<R00T3R> shallwe,  a sim cara eu sou um cara que nao critico SO algum
<R00T3R> tem que adequar no que melhor leh atende e seja produtivo
<R00T3R> shallwe,  como o cara disse la
<shallwe> R00T3R: claro ta certo
<R00T3R> po para fazer isso eu uso ink gimp para ajustar as cores quer dizer perde tempo
<shallwe> e quando não estou trabalhando, momentos de lazer entre outros ai uso o ubuntu
<R00T3R> a sim cara vc viu que saiu uma versao do ubuntu somente para editoracao
<R00T3R> muito bonita por sinal a distribuicao
<shallwe> e até um tempo atrás tinha isso de software caro pra chuchu, imagina comrpar photoshop, illustrator etc ta louco
<R00T3R> traz todos os programas
<shallwe> mas hoje em dia vc assina da 110 pila por mes e pode usar toda a linha adobe!
<shallwe> R00T3R: vou experimentar uma vez essa versão
<shallwe> :) boa dica
<R00T3R> shallwe,  a sim comprar esses software era para milionaro rs
<aedigital> shallwe, mas comepensa mais pagar 110 dilmas por mes?
<shallwe> aedigital: em uma empresa? com certeza
<aedigital> s/comepensa/compensa
<R00T3R> quem precisava de autocade entao mesmo em empresas grandes que trampei os caras usavam pirata pior era carissimo a nao ser os que precisam de um keyloger para abrir
<R00T3R> ai nao tinha jeito os caras pagavam
<shallwe> R00T3R: autocad nem sei como anda kkk pq nao uso, mas hoje em dia a maioria dos softwares são por assinatura
<shallwe> e autocad é no RIM esse sim
<R00T3R> aedigital,  shallwe  realmente se é empresa os caras tem que investir mesmo para produtividade
<shallwe> R00T3R: R$867,77/mês por mes o autocad kkkk
<R00T3R> aedigital, pŕoblema dele AE e que ele trampa com grafica
<R00T3R> shallwe,  porra cara ai melhor blender
<R00T3R> cara ja foi comprovado que e melhor que autocade
<shallwe> aedigital: a sim, eu trabalho com design web e bastante gráfico ai com a linha adobe já vem tudo pronto
<R00T3R> mas aquela coisa faz tudo e mais porem o cara tem que ser ninja
<shallwe> R00T3R: qual programa?
<R00T3R> pois /e complexo mecher com ele
<R00T3R> blender
<shallwe> a ta eu mexo algo mas é pra modelagem
<shallwe> não tem nada a ver com autocad
<shallwe> bom até onde sei né, vai ver de repente tem como colocar medidas etc
<R00T3R> shallwe,  entao vi um video de um cara qe usa ele no lugar de autocad pois tem escalas varias coisas
<R00T3R> tem sim
<shallwe> a bom
<R00T3R> mas e doidera
<R00T3R> nao e so questao de cultura e adaptacao com software
<shallwe> aí to por fora pq não mexo nisso de medidas em blender, mas pra modelagem ele é muito bom e fácil
<R00T3R> como o cara disse vc abre a ferramentas vc sai de um paniel de carro
<aedigital> shallwe, k
<R00T3R> para um painel de aviao nao sabe nem aonde meche rs
<shallwe> R00T3R: é muita coisa na tela, mas na realidade vc usa só os atalho, pressiona A faz uma coisa X outra
<shallwe> tem uns 5 atalhos principais o resto é mais filtros etc
<R00T3R> a ta
<shallwe> é só pra assustar o cara kkkk
<R00T3R> de blender so abri rss
<shallwe> pq vc fica usando uns 5 atalhos no teclado e era isso
<R00T3R> shallwe,  mas concordo com aedigital  pagar isso por mes nossa doi hey
<R00T3R> 110 nw
<R00T3R> ne
<R00T3R> nisso o a empresa ja tira o valor no salario do cara rss
<shallwe> pagar qualquer coisa doi kkk, mas transforma meu trabalho em um rendimento muito maior
<R00T3R> a sim de fato
<shallwe> e 110 reais são 500 cartoes que vendo no meu site kkk e era isso
<R00T3R> puts cara
<R00T3R> pvt agora rss
<R00T3R> sei que nao curte
<shallwe> a nao cara kkk
<shallwe> uso prestashop se quiser saber
<R00T3R> shallwe,  particular mano
<aedigital> pra quem eh profissional realmente compensa
<shallwe> aedigital: sim, assim como as pessoas que mexem com rede e segurança, servidores e ouras usam linux sem pestanejar :)
<R00T3R> shallwe,  ref a cartao
<aedigital> shallwe, yeah
<lestaty> R00T3R, liga no ombudsman 08007751212, fala que vc já ligou no atendimento comum e não resolveu nada, que se não resolverem vai cancelar... Sempre que o atendimento comum não resolve, ligo e eles dão um jeito
<R00T3R> lestaty,  opa show cara grato
<R00T3R> vou ligar
<R00T3R> agora rss LeandroLuiz
<R00T3R> lestaty, ligar agora
<lestaty> rsrs
<lestaty> eles abrem um processo interno e além de corrigir o problema do cliente, orientam o atendimento sobre novos procedimentos e etc... sempre que quero ouvir a telecômica / vivo pedir desculpa por erro deles, ligo lá xD
<Ruffles> bom dia, pessoal. qual é o comando que eu uso no terminal para ver qual é o tipo de memória ram que eu tenho?
<R00T3R> Ruffles tipo de memoria desconheco mas vc pode dar um cat /proc/meminfo
<R00T3R> Ruffles da uma olhada nesse software diagnostico completo do sistema creio que esse ira atender você
<R00T3R> http://www.ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter#Download
<R00T3R> tem pacote para algums distribuições ja compilados
<Zauberer> \o
<elisboa> é
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galerada
<elisboa> dia shallwe eee
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> saudades do ubuntu :), quando sair o 16.04 vou instalar aqui em outra partição pra usar um pouco
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> vai que futuramente eu trabalhe com apps de android, ai posso usar o ubuntu :) com o android studio
<shallwe> mas por enquanto estou em outro ramo
<aedigital> shallwe,  hummmm
<aedigital> android studio ?
<aedigital> me fale um pouco mais disto
<aedigital> os apps de android sao "criados" e compilados em java neh?
<shallwe> aedigital: até onde sei sim
<shallwe> é tudo java e XML
<shallwe> mas não sei achei meio estranho, eu conheço visual studio com c#, pensei que seria igual, mas até onde estudei vc tem que digitar um código imenso só pra fazer uma ligação de um botão com outro
<shallwe> deveria ter algo pronto, tipo um duplo clique no botao e já dá o evento todo escrito
<aedigital> anram
<shallwe> mas sei lá, talvez eu não tenha me aprofundado o suficiente
<shallwe> sempre gostei de programas, mas vai ver não é a minha área kkkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> eu acho legal tb, mas ficar digitando codigos "ad infinitum"
<aedigital> eh algo que nao  tenho paciencia
<aedigital> ja aprendi c
<aedigital> perl
<aedigital> php
<aedigital> delphi, pascal
<aedigital> asp
<aedigital> mas nunca me aprofundei na area
<shallwe> aedigital: verdade, tb fiz pascal com delphi na época
<shallwe> hoje em dia uso a programação em web, html, css e php
<shallwe> no resto só como lazer mesmo
<shallwe> curto programar pra  old schools kkk tipo nintendinho etc, em assembler é bem divertido
<shallwe> gosto de pensar que um processador de 1.7mhz, veja bem eu falei mhz, essa velocidade hoje em dia nem o chip do teclado usa mais, era o processador do nintendinho, que rodava tudo aqui graficos e sons nessa velocidade
<oliverio> ta usando que S.O aí, shallwe ?
<shallwe> assembler é coisa de louco, programação direta, processador, memória e nada a mais
<shallwe> aqui windows 10, pelos meus programas
<oliverio> eu tenho 2 partições
<oliverio> Windows 10 + Xubuntu
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> ja fiz site tb usando php, html, css
<aedigital> etc
<aedigital> mas faz muiiiitooooo tempo atras
<oliverio> na atual empresa em que trabalho sou sysadmin e programador
<oliverio> mas minha área mesmo é redes (sysadmin)
<aedigital> assembler eh pre-historico
<shallwe> oliverio: a bom aí pode usar o ubuntu :) trabalho com design grafico e web, na web até tem como usar linux mas no design grafico não
<shallwe> oliverio: sua área é perfeita no linux :)
<shallwe> aedigital: sim,mas é muito massa
<oliverio> gosto de programar mais como hobbie, profissionalmente não
<aedigital> anram
<shallwe> a diferença de programar em assembler e em c ou outra linguagem é gigantesca na hora da otimização
<shallwe> hoje em dia nada mais de pc é assembler, até o compilador C se compila em C kkkk meio irônico isso
<shallwe> tb ficar programando assembler pra um processador com mais de 100 registradores é algo IMprogramável
<shallwe> antigamente era 3 registradores e era isso
<aedigital> yeap
<shallwe> mas ainda vou comprar um raspberry pi só pra brincar :)
<shallwe> lançaram a versão 3
<shallwe> essa porqueira é mais rápida que meu note kkkk, 4 cores 1.2ghz 64bit
<aedigital> mais rapido que algumas das minhas  cpus entao
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> 35 doletas
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> agora eu entendo pq lá fora eles fazem teste de iphone 6 no liquidificador kkk, eu sinto uma dor no coração vendo isso sabendo que aqui custa 5mil, mas lá pra eles é como se comprássemos uma pizza
<shallwe> 35 dolares então kkkk, deve ser como comprar um bombom
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> no setor automotivo tb eh assim
<aedigital> tb o que pagamos de  imposto
<aedigital> foda
<shallwe> ta louco nem quero pensar
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> ai vem os caras e falam que pelo menos não temos "terremotos e maremotos" kkkkkkk quase me mijo rindo
<aedigital> hahaha
<aedigital> eh que se voce ficar encanado tb com as coisas ruins
<aedigital> nao vira neh
<aedigital> tem que ver as coisas positivas tb
<aedigital> mas sempre pensando, raciocinando
<aedigital> o que me deixa doido, e as pessoas nao pensarem
<aedigital> nao usarem o que temos de mais poderoso
<shallwe> é por isso que nos noticiários da tv vc nunca vê uma notícia boa de fora só coisa ruim, pra nós pensarmos que além de tudo que sofremos estamos bem, pq tem gente pior que nós
<shallwe> aedigital: é isso aí :)
<aedigital> shallwe,  anram
<aedigital> eh que alem disto
<shallwe> noticiário de tv nunca mais vi
<aedigital> o ser humano  parece ter adoracao por ver a desgraca alheia
<shallwe> pura ilusão
<aedigital> entao isto da audiencia
<aedigital> foda
<shallwe> kkkk
<aedigital> eu  vejo de vez em quando
<aedigital> mas eh sofrivel
<shallwe> é fogo, mas estamos aí
<aedigital> yeah
<hggdh> aedigital: linguagem, porfavor
<locogasp> Galera, boa tarde !
<locogasp> Estou com problema pois alguem esta acessando o meu computador remotamente
<locogasp> estou digitando o comando netstat -nat para verificar as conexões ativas no meu computador e esta apontando um IP conectado
<locogasp> o ip de dos Estados Unidos
<locogasp> alguem poderia auxiliar para bloquear esses indevidos acessos ?
<aedigital> teria que  inicialmente desativar o servico/software/backdoor que esta permitindo o  acesso
<aedigital> depois teria que  retira-lo da inicializacao do sistema
<locogasp> e como faço isso pra desativar ?
<aedigital> e por ultimo entao apagar os arquivos relativos a  ele
<locogasp> ola o ip 162.213.33.48
<locogasp> este esta com ip reverso productsearch.ubuntu.com
<aedigital> me cola no pvt  o resultado do netstat -an
<locogasp> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Endereço Local          Endereço Remoto         Estado
<locogasp> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5939          0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<locogasp> tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<locogasp> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<locogasp> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<locogasp> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               OUÇA
<oliverio> o ip é reverso do ubuntu.com
<oliverio> e o cara ta desconfiando que alguém que está conectado no pc dele
<oliverio> haha
<MarconM> Hi, i am intalling packges from a file using xargs -a install.log sudo apt-get install -y
<MarconM> but has some packeges that do not exist, how i ignore or skip then ?
<hggdh> algo que pode interessar: AMD não proverá Catalist/fglrx drivers para o 16.04.
<hggdh> detalhes: https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<Elfon> Pessoal, como faz pro thunderbird encaminhar as msgs com anexo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-12
<Pynocchio> Oi galera
<Pynocchio> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
 * Pynocchio concorda
<barna> boas
<Geese_Howard> noite
<astroo-> ola e ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom diazzzZZZzzz
<shallwe> vixi galera meio sumida
<R00T3R> boa tarde a tpdps
<R00T3R> e ai elisboa
<R00T3R> beleza
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Celso> ola
<astroo-> ola
<piero> Olá pessoal. Eu só tenho um computador em casa. Não divido a minha conexão com celulares, tablets ou qualquer outra máquina. Mas tenho duas placas de rede conectadas a dois roteadores de dois provedores diferentes. Estou tentanto distribuir a carga por elas, mas até agora só encontrei documentação escrita para administradores de rede que precisam configurar máquinas dedicadas para servirem a subredes. Procuro algo mais simples, talvez com o própr
<piero> io network-manager ou com algumas regras no iptables para distribuir minhas conexões tcp pelos meus dois links, apenas para o meu próprio computador. Alguém conhece um caminho fácil?
<barna_> piero, eu pesquisei isso a uns anos atraz, ja tive a "mesma ideia", pesquisei muuuuuito e falei com um monte de gentes, parece q isso é beeeeeem dificil de fazer.
<lestaty> pra uma máquina eu nem faço ideia, dois links eu já penso em balanceamento de carga/servidores e etc rs
<ranier> alguém por aí?
<barna> ranier, eu e o astroo-  sempre
<astroo-> ola sim
<ranier> boa noite, bom estou precisando e ajuda com um problema no audio do meu laptop, entende disso?
<barna> ranier, primeira vez aki?
<ranier> 2a.
<ranier> o astroo chegou a tentar me ajudar, mas infelizmente sem sucesso =(
<barna> blz, bem vindo de volta.
<barna> seguinte, quando precisar de ajuda, num pergunta se pode perguntar, ou se alguem pode ajudar, manda a pergunta na lata.
<barna> ai quem ler e souber vai responder
<ranier> ok, o problema é o seguinte, em qualquer distribuição do linux ocorre um chiado no meu laptop
<ranier> isso não acontece no windows, descartando a possibilidade do problema ser no hardware
<barna> q tipo de chiado? vindo da ventuinha, das caixas de som, donde?
<ranier> do auto-falante eu suponho, algo como estralados, e só ocorre no esquerdo.
<ranier> creio que seja alguma incompatibilidade com o driver..
<barna> ranier, de que lado fica a ventuinha do seu note?
<ranier> esquerdo
<barna> ok, qual a marca / modelo do seu note?
<ranier> é um hp compaq cq50
<barna> ok, 1 seg pra pesquisa aki
<barna> ranier, vc ta no linux agora?
<ranier> não
<heryhelder_> Galera, alguém pode me ajudar ?
<ranier> to em dualboot com o windows
<barna> heryhelder_, manda a pergunta direto, quem souber vai te responder
<barna> ranier, entra no linux, vamos fazer uns testes
<astroo-> heryhelder_   bem-vindo
<barna> ranier, por o barulho vir do mesmo lado do cooler, estou suspeitando q seja temperatura.
<heryhelder_> Meu notebook trava sem motivo aparente e preciso reiniciar ele pelo botão. Acontece isso no Fedora, Ubuntu(KDE, Gnome, Unity, etc.)
<ranier> temperatura?
<ranier> mas por que não acontece no windows?
<heryhelder_> O meu é notebook Asus x451ma, com 4gb de ram, intel quad-core celeron e intel hd graphics
<ranier> sendo que no linux ele esquenta menos que no win
<barna> ranier, vc ja mediu a temperatura dele em linux e win/
<barna> ?
<ranier> já, fica por volta dos ~50º
<barna> ranier, hummmm, então essa hipotese está descartada.
<barna> ranier, ja tentou mutar e/ou abaixar o volume do som, pra ver se o barulho para?
<barna> heryhelder_, tem alguma coisa q vc faça q gere esse problema?
<barna> heryhelder_, já chegou o consumo de memoria ram?
<barna> heryhelder_, o seu comp ta com swap?
<heryhelder_> Geralmente quando eu tô assistindo videos no vlc, na twitch, no gnome twitch ou qualquer site de video. Mas já ocorreu quando eu tava só no facebook e em um site da faculdade(sem video)
<Porvoero> heryhelder_, vc ja testou a memoria com o memtest?
<heryhelder_> não
<Porvoero> pode ser a memoria
<heryhelder_> como faço isso?
<gustavoarejano> test
<Porvoero> no site memtest.org, tem imagens de cd que voce pode gravar e dar boot com ele
<Porvoero> e simples
<barna> Porvoero, heryhelder_ no grub do ubuntu tb aparece essa opção
<barna> nas lives de ubuntu tb tem o memtest
<heryhelder_> tô sem ubuntu rsrs, tava com ele até hoje de manhã, mas botei um hd novo e instalei o fedora
<Porvoero> baixe o live cd do ubuntu entao
<heryhelder_> certo
<heryhelder_> só fazer o test pelo menu do grub ?
<Porvoero> isso
<barna> heryhelder_, não descartando a ideia do Porvoero, mas os seu comp ta com swap? se sim, está habilitada? supondo q as memorias estão ok, pode ser falta de memoria, pois tudo q vc descreveu q trava, tem alto consumo de memoria ram
<heryhelder_> não tenho certeza em relação a isso, sou meio novato ^^
<Porvoero> barna, outra possibilidade tb
<heryhelder_> como eu vejo se tá com swap e se está ativo?
<barna> no fedora eu num tenho nem ideia
<heryhelder_> vou ver no google aqui
<Porvoero> bom, abra um terminal como root
<Porvoero> digite cfdisk
<ranier> @porvoero, sabe algo sobre o alsa.conf?
<heryhelder_> pronto Porvoero
#ubuntu-br 2016-03-13
<Porvoero> heryhelder_, aparece duas partições?
<heryhelder_> tem 3
<Porvoero> ranier, eu nao manjo muito não
<Porvoero> quais sao elas?
<Porvoero> que nomes tem
<hggdh> o mais fácil é 'swapon -s' como o usuário normal
<heryhelder_> sda1, sda2 e sda3
<ranier> @porvoero :\ to com um problema de audio que eu ouço chiados no fone esquerdo do laptop, só rola no linux em qualquer distro, no win funciona perfeitamente, já viu algo parecido??
<heryhelder_> sistema EFI e o resto é de arquivo linux
<Porvoero> tem que aparecer uma particao de swap ai
<heryhelder_> para que serve o 'swapon -s' ? @hggdh
<Porvoero> ranier, eu acho que isso e problema do driver do linux, o alsa
<ranier> @porvoero é possível, o que pode ser feito?
<Porvoero> ja vi este problema antes com um desktop
<hggdh> heryhelder_: mostra os swaps activos
<Porvoero> ranier, bom, e complicado
<heryhelder_> ele me mostrou '/dev/dm-2  '
<heryhelder_> o comando 'swapon -s'
<ranier> @porvoero existe algo prático? alguma distro com drivers a mais, ou melhor configurada pra isso, algo qu eu possa testar de imediato e ter uma noção?
<Porvoero> ranier, isso e imcompatibilidade do driver alsa com o seu hardware de som
<Porvoero> ranier, voce sabe o nome do seu chip de som?
<heryhelder_> isso significa que tenho swap e que está ativo @hggdh ?
<Porvoero> heryhelder_, isso
<heryhelder_> certo, então não é problema de memória?
<heryhelder_> ou no caso, de falta de memória
<Porvoero> heryhelder_, isso nao tem nada a haver com problema fisico de meoria
<heryhelder_> hmm
<heryhelder_> vou testar com o ubuntu live
<Porvoero> vc tem que testar os chips da memoria fisica com o memtest
<ranier> @porvoero eu uso o driver conexant 221 smart audio no windows
<Porvoero> pesquise no site da conexant pra ver se tem driver pro linux
<Porvoero> se nao tiver, fica dificil resolver isso
<Porvoero> porque que a equipe que desenvolve o driver alsa, faz de uma forma generica
<Porvoero> pode ser que seu chip de som tenha recurso extra que o driver alsa nao possui
<Porvoero> ja no windows a conexant fez o driver especialmente sabendo dos tais recursos
<Porvoero> no mundo linux e meio complicado a questao de drivers
<Porvoero> é tudo generalizado
<heryhelder_> vou la fazer o memtest. será necessário anotar algo de lá?
<Porvoero> heryhelder_, so se aparecer umas linhas em vermelho
<heryhelder_> certo
<Porvoero> ai indica problema nos chips
<Porvoero> memoria e a primeira coisa que se tem que testar
<ranier> @porvoero tá por aí?
<Porvoero> oi
<Porvoero> ranier, eu achei este site pra voce: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers
<Porvoero> entre la
<Porvoero> qual a sua distro?
<ranier> é eu to nele tambem haha
<ranier> tô com o ubuntu mate
<heryhelder__> voltei, não deu nenhum erro na memoria
<heryhelder__> meu nick ficou diferente o.O
<Porvoero> heryhelder__, voce aumentou um sublinhado no nick, é isso
<heryhelder__> acho que é pq nao configurei minha conta ainda ^^
<ranier> @porvoero só estou tendo problemas pra instalar
<ranier> alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.1_all.deb
<Porvoero> ranier, pera ai
<heryhelder__> algum outro teste pra fazer agora?
<Porvoero> heryhelder__, deve ser entao o driver de video
<Porvoero> ele trava do nada?
<heryhelder__> sim
<Porvoero> ranier, voce esta instalando como?
<ranier> @Porvoero dei o dpkg-i e abri a pasta usr/lib/ e tentei o ./configure
<Porvoero> o ./configure e para configurar os scripts de compilacao
<Porvoero> nao precisa disso
<ranier> como faço então?
<Porvoero> mas voce fez como root?
<ranier> como devo fazer então?
<ranier> estou enrrolado até pra instalar isso..
<Porvoero> .deb é facil
<Porvoero> no terminal digita sudo -i
<ranier> ok
<Porvoero> o que mostra?
<Porvoero> um #?
<Porvoero> no prompt?
<ranier> isso
<Porvoero> certo
<Porvoero> va na pasta onde esta o arquivo .deb
<ranier> ok
<Porvoero> dpkg -i alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.23.1_all.deb
<ranier> ok
<Porvoero> deu algum erro?
<heryhelder__> o mais bizarro é que eu jogava dota 2 e não travava :/
<ranier> sim
<ranier> make: [uninstall] Error 1 (ignored)
<ranier> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<ranier>  alsa-driver-linuxant
<Porvoero> mas ele chega a instalar?
<Porvoero> heryhelder__, e meio estranho isso
<Porvoero> jogo puxa video bastante
<heryhelder__> pois é :/
<ranier> só dá o erro
<ranier> não tenho ctz se tá instalado
<Porvoero> se tem erro pq nao instalou
<Porvoero> ta como root mesmo no terminal?
<ranier> sim
<Porvoero> digita ai: uname -a
<Porvoero> e poste o resultado
<ranier> Linux thales-Compaq-Presario-CQ50-Notebook-PC 4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 04:49:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Porvoero> a tah
<Porvoero> e 64 bits
<Porvoero> nao funfa mesmo
<Porvoero> e kerner 4.2.0.27
<Porvoero> *kernel
<ranier> e agora?
<Porvoero> perai
<Porvoero> ranier, a unica forma e baixar o codigo fonte do driver alsa, compilar e instalar.
<Porvoero> e meio dificil isso
<Porvoero> vc tem que ter o gcc, make, o codigo fonte do kernel e por ai
<heryhelder__> no caso se for o driver de video, o que posso fazer aqui?
<ranier> @Porvero por onde eu começo?
<ranier> @Porvoero por onde começo?
<Porvoero> bom
<Porvoero> vc sabe compilaar o kernel?
<ranier> @Porvoero não :|
<ranier> @Porvoero isso aqui ajuda? http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/alsa-driver-1.0.23-1.patch
<ranier> oi?
<ranier> #Porvoero tá aí?
<ranier> @Porvoero tá por aí?
<Porvoero> oi
<Geese_Howard> oi
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<R00T3R> bom dia
<ranier> alguém aí pode me ajudar a instalar isso aqui? http://www.linuxant.com/alsa-driver/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-06
<sUbMuNdO> boa tarde! alguém sabe resolver este problema: vlc:Depende:libgles1-mesa(>= 7.8.1)mas não será instalado ou libgles1. E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados!
<sUbMuNdO> estou precisando, mas nao queria formatar o pc, estou no ubuntu 16.04 !
<renatosilva> alguém fez o concurso do trf?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<renatosilva> alguém fez o concurso do TRF?
<aedigital> no
<xGrind> alguem ON?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> eae
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<blackflag> Boa tarde, senhoras e senhores!
<nanga> Tarde
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nanga> Ou não, né
<nuno_nunes> precisam de ajuda?
<nanga> Sempre precisamos pensar no pior
<nanga> nuno_nunes, Me vê um cheque de 20.000 R$ com fundos, por favore
<nuno_nunes> ajuda em linux
<nuno_nunes> se queres 20000 reais eu preciso de 100000 euros lol
<nanga> LOL
<nanga> :~
<nuno_nunes> e eu vou trabalhar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nanga> Aqui anda parado, depois que o titio Suckerberg inventou o Facebook...
<nanga> O IRC está em época de seca
<nuno_nunes> eu já sou antigo nisto
<nuno_nunes> ah 19 anos :p
<nanga> Não sou muito novo também non, estou até pensando em contratar um plano funerário
<nuno_nunes> eu já mexo em pcs desde 1997
<nuno_nunes> windows e linux desde 2003:p
<nuno_nunes> o windows eu comecei em 1997
 * nanga Linux e FreeBSD desde o final de 1995
<nanga> windows por toda a vida
 * vbarros facepalm *
<blackflag> Não estou conseguindo imprimir no modo duplex, nem mesmo colocar a opção "none", "long side", "short side" ou "long side" numa das máquinas do meu serviço. Essa máquina é um ubuntu 16.04 e não consigo nem fazer nem mesmo com root.
<nanga> vbarros, Non fique assim... É preciso pagar as contas, e quando trabalhamos encontramos Windows o tempo todo...
<nanga> blackflag, Vc precisa informar ao CUPS que o duplexer está instalado, verifique se tem a opção 'Duplexer' ON/OFF
<blackflag> Como vejo isso, nanga ?
<nanga> blackflag, Qual impressora?
<nuno_nunes> qual e a impressora .d
<blackflag> É uma HP P3015
<blackflag> É uma HP P3015, nanga e nuno_nunes *
<nanga> blackflag, Vc está usando qual versão do hpijs?
<blackflag> Obrigado, pessoal, vou precisar sair. Segunda-feira tento resolver novamente. Abraços!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<renebarbosa> exit
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sUbMuNdO> bom dia , alguem tem alguma dica para acessar o site do bb usando ubuntu 16.04.2 lts e o firefox, antes conseguia, agora nao consigo mais!
<greylica_> bb ?
<greylica_> banco do brasil...
<greylica_> pode estar faltando o java prop e o wine para que eles instalem o tal "guardião" lá daquela empresa Diebold
<greylica_> é um porre mesmo...
<greylica_> e alguns sites ainda usam o Npapi, aí tem de instalar uma versão antiga do Firefox no Wine...
<greylica_> sUbMuNdO,
<greylica_> sua resposta é: veja como (re)instalar o java, instalar o wine (caso não tenha) e ver as definições do navegador...
<sUbMuNdO> greylica_, e como chrome tem como acessar?:
<sUbMuNdO> ou outro navegador
<greylica_> sUbMuNdO, se ele deixar registrar esse navegador como forma de acesso - tranquilo.
<greylica_> Entenda que o problema é um conjunto de coisas
<greylica_> não só o navegador
<greylica_> Muita gente até xinga quando eu explico que tem de instalar o wine para resolver isso, mas o software da Diebold requer um esquema de posicionamento e serviço que o ambiente Linux purista não tem
<greylica_> Também não gosto disso, gostava mais da época em que o chaveiro dos bancos ou mensagem de sms servia basicamente para o acesso...
<greylica_> Esse tal "guardião" dos bancos é apenas um encapsulador "ponta a ponta" com criptografia variável...
<greylica_> seria mais correto que essa tecnologia fosse implementada como algoritmo dentre os encriptadores disponíveis e que o encapsulador servisse para outras coisas
<greylica_> Mas eles insistem na tal "segurança por obscuridade".
<greylica_> Enfim. o pessoal deles explicou em uma palestra como funciona a coisa toda para que os técnicos pudessem entender o "por quê da necessidade do tal guardião"...
<sUbMuNdO> queria acessar sem o wine
<greylica_> realmente em sistemas windows, se implementassem isso como algoritmo e serviço do navegador, seria uma dor de cabeça...
<greylica_> sUbMuNdO, junto com o wine, vem o mono, e o sistema instala algumas pastas em que o tal guardião é instalado com uma flag de arquivo fixo (unmovable file).
<greylica_> Isso significa que mesmo uma desfragmentação não irá movê-lo
<greylica_> mesmo com o e4defrag
<greylica_> infelizmente é necessário. - wine - java prop e configurar o navegador
<greylica_> o java livre também não rola com esse guardião
<sUbMuNdO> vou tentar assim com o wine
<greylica_> ok, faça essa sequência: wine primeiro, java proprietário em segundo e terceiro - veja na net como configurar o navegador
<greylica_> o mais compatível que eu conheço é o Firefox
<sUbMuNdO> greylica_, ok vou fazer agora
<greylica_> OK
<greylica_> enquanto isso, continuo terminando meu alicate (3D)
<Novato> Não consigo usar o Ubuntu 16.04 live em Compaq Pressario C40, mas consigo o Lubuntu. Como corrigir esse erro do Ubuntu?
<greylica> qual placa de vídeo ?
<Novato> Vou ver
<Novato> Tem algum comando mais específico?
<Novato> Para ver a placa
<Novato> Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
<greylica> O Gm45 é um chip de 10 anos atrás
<Novato> Entendo
<Novato> Mas tem com subistituir?
<greylica> Não que não funcione, mas o suporte a OpenGL direto para o Ubuntu é fraco.
<greylica> O problema é que ele não aciona o ambiente gráfico
<Novato> Mas o Lubuntu funciona
<greylica> No Lubuntu, ou mesmo no Xubuntu, o mesaGL é detectado e instalado por padrão
<greylica> ele emula as funções OpenGL no processador
<Novato> Hum
<Novato> A máquina está condenada então para Ubuntu?
<greylica> Você pode instalar o Lubuntu e depois usar "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<greylica> Novato, de certa maneira, sim...
<greylica> Mas eu gosto muito mais do LXDE e do XFCE do que do Ubuntu
<Novato> Não tem nada para essa placa:
<Novato> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
<greylica> Preciso de performance, e não dos efeitos
<greylica> se for a 4500MHD então tem de fundionar
<greylica> *funcionar
<Novato> Isso que não estou etendendo
<greylica> hmmm
<greylica> tem duas placas de vídeo (o problema parecido com o do bumblebee ?)
<Novato> Estou agora pelo Ubuntu 14>04 para ver, mas não funcionou totalmente
<greylica> Veja o seguinte: se sua placa tem o frame buffer compartilhado, (entre uma placa gráfica no processador e outra "offboard" )
<Novato> O Ubuntu Gnome também não funcionou. somente abria pelo terminal
<greylica> desligue a do processador se sua máquina tem bios para isso
<greylica> Isso são problemas conhecidos
<greylica> Entendeu ?
<greylica> se tiver uma GMA e outra Nvídia - mantenha a Nvidia
<Novato> Hum
<greylica> se tiver uma GMA e outra ATI - mantenha a ATI
<Novato> Processador Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T4200 de 2 GHz
<greylica> Assim o FB não vai ter dois caminhos de saída....
<greylica> bem o T4200 não tem placa embutida
<greylica> então tem uma só placa no PC
<greylica> e deve ser Intel
<greylica> isso faz com que só sobre uma alternativa
<Novato> Intel
<greylica> que é a de instalar o LXDE (Lubuntu) e tentar usar o comando para instalar o ambiente do ubuntu
<Novato> Entendo
<greylica> Na hora de logar, você escolhe o ambiente gráfico do ubuntu, mas o mesaGL estará por lá para fornecfer os efeitos
<greylica> * fornecer
<greylica> Como eu disse, eu não uso
<greylica> gosto do LXDE e do XFCE
<greylica> Usei o plasma durante muitos anos
<Novato> Esse Notebook Compaq CQ40 312-BR veio na época com Vista 32 Bits
<greylica> Mas em um determinado momento, troquei pelo mais leve possível, nem que use OpenBox...
<Novato> Mas o prossessador tem suporte a 64 Bits
<greylica> Eu usei uma máquina parecida durante 10 anos, até que ela quebrou o conector do processador (placa mãe) de tanto usar...
<greylica> Use a versão 64 bits
<greylica> em algumas poucas coisas, ele vai ter propiciar 10 a 15% de performance
<greylica> a mais
<Novato> Blz
<greylica> ;)
<Novato> Eu gostei dele
<greylica> Depois posta os resultados da incursão do LXDE -> Ubuntu
<greylica> Acredito que vá funcionar de boa....
<Novato> Mas gosto da abrir o Gedit em tela Cheia, no Lubuntu não fica igual
<Novato> Como colocar a funcão de duas telas no Lubuntu?
<greylica> Tem sim
<Novato> Legal
<Novato> Tem algum nome o pacote?
<greylica> Mas acho que ambas devem estar na mesma resolução em alguns casos
<greylica> o pacote do ?
<Novato> Quando arrasta a janela e ela automaticamente divide a tela
<greylica> Bem, tem certas coisas que temos que decobrir por conta
<greylica> tentou o XFCE ?
<Novato> Eu tentei procurar mas não tenho a menor ideia do caminho
<Novato> Já usei Mas não fiz esse Teste
<greylica> O XFCE é mais integrado em determinados aspectos que o LXDE
<greylica> (eu estou usando ele aqui, para conversar com você)
<greylica> ele tem todas essas funções de clonar tela, etc, e um gerenciamento melhor para alguns aspectos do ambiente gráfico
<Novato> Hum
<greylica> e integração com alguns softwares
<Novato> Vou tentar instalar ele novamente
<greylica> Não estou fazendo qualquer alegação ou reclamação do LXDE que também uso - frisemos isso...
<Novato> Sim
<Novato> Eu entendo
<greylica> Baixe o Xubuntu
<Novato> Vou baixar
<Novato> Mas uma pena esse limitação do Ubuntu
<greylica> Se ele te atender, vai ser bem bacana
<greylica> Isso acontece. O fator de corte para algumas máquinas tem sido de 10 anos em média...
<Novato> Se algum tiver como verificar isso com outros
<greylica> Eu tenho uma outra máquina até mais antiga que essa sua (2004)
<greylica> Um Pentium 4 - 478 com placa 9600 Pro rodando o LXDE
<greylica> São máquinas que o pessoal simplesmente acaba "descartando"
<greylica> o Ubuntu não funciina nela
<greylica> *não funciona
<greylica> E a versão 16.04 só aciona o ambiente gráfico em placas NVidia de maneira adequada
<Novato> Esse é meu dilema, estou com algumas assim, mas com falta de peças
<KurtKraut> Um Pentium 4 com 1GB de RAM e um SSD (não sei se há porta SATA em Pentium 4) seria indistinguível rodando LXDE de uma máquina comprada hoje.
<Novato> Por isso que somente uso Linux, mas não me aprofundei em algumas coisas
<greylica> KurtKraut, existem placas como a I865PERL / D875PBZ que tem duas portas Sata
<greylica> Mas nunca testei SSD...
<greylica> Não sei se os SSDs mais novos suportam Sata 150 (versão I)
<greylica> sei que alguns suportam Sata II e Sata III
<greylica> que são 300 e 600 Mbps respectivamente
<Novato> Vou nessa tentar. Obrigado!
<greylica> Mas tem alguns SSDs mais antigos
<greylica> Novato, abraços !
<Novato> Outro
<greylica> Até daqui a pouco
<greylica> KurtKraut, se arrumar um SSD - farei questão de ver isso na prática...
<greylica> ;)
 * greylica gostou da ideia
<shark> Aê galera, aqui um português no início da Europa, começando a utilização do Linux
<greylica> seja bem vindo
<shark> Estou fascinado por um sistema livre e fácil de usar, muito intuitivo
<shark> Tô lendo um arquivo sobre Linux de uma univ brasileira, uff.br
<shark> Univ Federal Fluminense
<shark> Já me entendi com o Tetris. Lembra? Ja ando nisto desde 91
<shark> Saudades do IRC, quando TODA a gente andava qui
<greylica> Mudam algumas coisas, mas alguns "colegões" continuam .
<shark> Cheguei a ser Sysop do canal da zona, escutava do BR 2 radios no Real Audio: Globo RJ e Itatiaia Minas, streaming de 8 e 12Kbps. Modems de 33.6Kbps
<greylica> Ainda encontramos desses US-Robotics hoje em dia
<shark> Eram os melhores
<greylica> Tem gente que ainda usa
<greylica> de empresa para empresa
<greylica> Eles morreram no 56kbps, depois veio a banda larga
<greylica> Tinha um pessoal que fazia equilíbrio de carga para dar 100kbps
<shark> Bastava ligar 2 ao mesmo tempo
<shark> Eu tinha 96Kbps
<greylica> mas hoje as conexões são quase uma Lan direta de 10Mbps, com exceção aos uploads capados...
<shark> Ele conetava primeiro um e depois outro, com aquele barulhinho de FAX
<greylica> uploads capados = >.<
<shark> Aqui a Vodafone tá vendendo 200/200
<shark> Mbits
<greylica> Aqui do outro lado do além mar, é complicado para o pessoal chegar nisso, enquanto eles não ampliarem a infra de fibra ótica....
<greylica> é caso, mas necessário
<shark> Exato, isso é fibra
<greylica> O que tem aqui é 100, mas não mantém
<greylica> mesmo sendo fibra
<shark> No cabo coaxial ainda dá pra ter 200Mbits como limite do user comum
<shark> Eu to com 100/8
<greylica> Aqui coaxial não passa de 30, 35 real
<greylica> muito ruído... tem muitas bandas passando no mesmo amplificador
<shark> Congestionado, umas freqs tocando nas outras
<shark> interferencias
<greylica> Mas nem todos precisam de tudo isso...
<greylica> Exato...
<greylica> Ou então, oscilação magnética
<shark> Na realidade quaisquer 10Mbits chega. FullHD só precisa de 2Mbits
<greylica> inevitável. estamos em um país com dimensões continentais e muitos micro-climas ambientais
<greylica> shark - mas tem o "overbooking" das operadoras....
<greylica> aí eles resolvem da pior maneira - traffic shape
<shark> Eles partilham o mesmo para muita gente, racios de 1/20 on line para eles chega
<greylica> Quando não, querem mudar a legislação para cobrar pela internet a conta gotas
<greylica> isso dá no saco
<shark> Vou espiolhar como estao as maquinas da rede
<shark> rapidinho
<greylica> até já
<shark> Mas podemos teclar na mesma
<shark> To no centro de Portugal, e vc?
<greylica> Campinas, SP - Brazil
<shark> Ja fui a SP, RJ
<greylica> Lisboa, ou Porto ?
<shark> Leiria
<greylica> que bacana !
<shark> A 140Km norte de Lisboa
<greylica> é onde tem as frutas na estrada ?
 * greylica ainda não conhece Portugal 
<shark> É, por aí a gente encontra gente vendendo fruta na beira da estrada nas estradinhas nacionais
<shark> Aqui tem pera rocha, tem laranja mais gostosa do mundo
<shark> Estou perto de Fatima
<shark> E apenas a 30Km da praia
<shark> Vcs aí têm Santos
<shark> Já escutei diretamente em ondas curtas a Radio Guarujá Paulista
<shark> Aqui tem uma linda praia da Nazaré
<shark> a mais típica de Portugal
<greylica> O pessoal daí ainda trabalha com alguns rádios de ondas curtas que chegam em PT...
<greylica> aqui onde estou, não chegam nem a pau
<shark> Isso é coisa do passado, ondas curtas, é só saudosismo
<shark> Mas gosto
<greylica> conseguiu sintoniar fm ?
<greylica> *sintonizar fm ?
<shark> Sou radioamador, por isso falo dessas coisas
<shark> tlevone
<greylica> ahhh...
<shark> telrfone
<shark> Ondas curtas ja escutei diretamente Globo, Canção Nova, Bandeirantes, uma evangelica, etc
<greylica> dá pra sintonizar por conta do mar
<greylica> no interior, elas atenuam, é inevitável
<shark> É algo muito ruidoso
<shark> Mas antigamente eu escutava uma evangelica, mesmo nao sendo, que era a Voz Cristã
<shark> Eles emitiam do Chile em ondas curtas, mas linkavam os transmissores no chile com Miami, eram brasileiros do sul do BR
<greylica> Eu sou cristão, me confessei ao senhor Jesus e fui batizado. Sinceramente, estamos em tempos que as pessoas não estão percebendo
<greylica> E oro para que entendam o que está ocorrendo.
<shark> O Deus é o mesmo, nao se preocupe
<shark> Deus só manda amar a Ele, às pessoas, às criaturas e à criação
<shark> Essa é a lei de Deus, mais nada
<shark> Tem gente muito boa em todo o lado
<greylica> Sim, o pai é o mesmo, mas o tipo de fundamento em relação as coisas consequenciais, muda muito
<shark> A religião de Deus é só uma. A divisão é nossa
<shark> Que interessante, um finlandês inventou o Lins Unix, daí o nome Linux3
<greylica> Vejo isso com muita cautela, o relativismo é insidioso...
<greylica> Não acho que dá para colocar todos no mesmo barco...
<shark> Prazer, que a gente se tecle por aqui mtas vezes. Ta na hora de3 eu ir
<greylica> ok
<greylica> Abração !
<shark> Ob, bjo
<shark> qrt term
<greylica> :)
<greylica> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=113467
<greylica> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=113468
<greylica> Agora é modelar a manopla
<greylica> pessoal, abração.
<greylica> começou a chover aqui em CPS e normalmente, há dias em que parece cair mais raio que chuva
<greylica> Fui !
<Bucetoides> oi
<Bucetoides> eu sou o JavaNunes e quero mandar todo mundo ir se foder
<Bucetoides> vagabundos acordem
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CaffeBR> Olá.
<astroo-> ola
<CaffeBR> Acho que ninguém usa mais esse canal.
<astroo-> e tipo internet
<astroo-> ja falou mais para o quase silencio total
<astroo-> eu estou sempre vivo
<KurtKraut> CaffeBR, É que aqui não tem imagens. As pessoas gostam de ler 'as figuras' do livro, não o texto.
<greylica> KurtKraut, teclando de onde  ?
<KurtKraut> greylica, De Campinas/SP.
<greylica> eita pow, daqui do lado !
<greylica> Que bairro  ?
<draxdeveloper> olá, eu estou usando o LTS... Mas eu queria atualizar algumas ferramentas como o Krita, vale a pena ir para a 16.10?
<astroo-> ola
<greylica> KurtKraut, que bairro ?
<draxdeveloper> porque a versão 2.9.7 está datada, a 3.11 é a versão estavel =/
<greylica> Aqui estou próximo ao Vila Rica...
<draxdeveloper> e se for atualizar, posso simplesmente atualizar ou devo fazer algum outro procedimento?
<greylica> draxdeveloper, cópias de segurança são sempre bem vindas em qualquer procedimento de sistema operacional
<greylica> o dist-upgrade é um procedimento desses
<draxdeveloper> entendi, vou fazer uma então...
<greylica> ;)
<draxdeveloper> :) algum tutorial de como fazer, não tenho costume XD
<draxdeveloper> ? (esqueci a interrogação)
<greylica> draxdeveloper, isso vai depender de uma série de coisas. Se seus arquivos estão localizados em um único local, fica mais simples, mas se já mexeu nas configurações do S.O. fazendo algumas coisas manuais para funcionar, o risco de ter de refazer isso é alto
<greylica> raramente há perda de arquivos, mas de configurações por modificação de software - ocorrem muitas
<draxdeveloper> eu quero mais guardar os arquivos mesmo. Mas atualmente eu tenho só o / e o /home
<greylica> Eu mesmo uso alguns softwares aqui que não posso me desfazer, como uma versão do poedit antiga (1.4.6) para algumas tarefas
<greylica> faça backup do /home
<draxdeveloper> ah... Eu não tenho nenhum configuração critica
<greylica> então você pode até mesmo fazer uma instalação limpa...
<greylica> (menos demorada)
<draxdeveloper> mas tenho arquivos que não quero perder. Basicamente eu quero garantir o /home
<greylica> use CTRL H para salvar os ocultos ou de sistema (iniciando com ponto(
<draxdeveloper> mas como faço isso, eu passo pra outro lugar? tipo um pendrive? ou é criado um ponto de recuperação?
<draxdeveloper> (primeira fez que faço com isso em mente)
<greylica> Se for fazer "robocópia" via navegador de arquivos.
<greylica> copie e cole em uma pasta em um Pen drive
<greylica> dependendo do tamanho, é recomendável um HD externo
<greylica> Aqui um pen drive não daria pra nada, e além disso, tem o problema de aquecimento
<greylica> Mas se couber, vá firme
<greylica> cópia neles
<draxdeveloper> entendi, valeu =D
#ubuntu-br 2017-03-12
<CaffeBR> Eu falo de Campinas também
<greylica> Que bairro  ?
<CaffeBR> Barão Geraldo
<greylica> Aqui próximo Balão do laranja, Vila Rica, etc
<greylica> Trampa em alguma coisa específica  ?
<greylica> Digo, linguagem, etc  ?
<CaffeBR> Sim... advocacia. kkkk
<greylica> Heheheh !
<greylica> Boa !
<greylica> Linguagem específica !
<CaffeBR> Não sei porque, mas não consigo inserir a letra "ç". Como meu teclado é "US alternative internacional", tanto no Windows, quanto no OSX, para inserir o "ç" em textos tenho que precionar a tecla de acento agudo e em seguida o C. Mas no Ubuntu, quando faco isso, obtenho "ć"
<CaffeBR> Passei horas a procurar uma solucão pelo Google e não achei nada.
<hggdh> CaffeBR: adicione, em /etc/environment, as linhas seguintes:
<hggdh> GTK_IM_MODULE=cedilla
<hggdh> QT_IM_MODULE=cedilla
<hggdh> logoff, ou reinicie o computador
<hggdh> hum.  "as seguintes linhas" soa melhor.
<hggdh> não mais sei :-(
<hggdh> CaffeBR: existem outras opções (eu uso o acima). Veja http://askubuntu.com/questions/363115/how-to-type-latin-small-letter-c-with-cedilla
<CaffeBR> Voltei
<hggdh> CaffeBR: viste acima como teclar cedilla?
<CaffeBR> hggdh: Obrigado pela ajuda.
<CaffeBR> Descobri que é um bug no GTK+
<CaffeBR> O que está difícil é conseguir fazer o controle de brilho funcionar no Ubuntu com os drivers proprietários da nvidia
<hggdh> nao uso nvida...
<greylica> internet cai volta aqui
<greylica> ;P
<greylica> :P
<CaffeBR> Com o driver aberto nouveau até funciona, porém, esse driver não tem suporte à suspensão. Ou seja: fechar a tampa do notebook não o coloca em modo de suspensão.
<greylica> CaffeBR, isso é resultado de uma briga da década de 90...
<greylica> Por conta das patentes dos sistemas de economia de energia
<greylica> Como resultado, as ACPIs dos computadores tem um zilhão de padrões diferentes
<CaffeBR> Desconhecia isso...
<greylica> Por conta disso, por exemplo, existe um estado de suspensão que ninguém usa (S2)
<greylica> Só se usa S1 e S3 em maior parte
<greylica> S4 (Deep Sleep State) também é mais novo
<CaffeBR> Não sabia desses estados de suspensão. Vou anotar aqui para ler posteriormente.
<greylica> S1 = suspender sem desligar
<CaffeBR> Parece ser interessante.
<greylica> S3 = suspender mantendo a memória ram e uma "imagem" de partida
<greylica> A hibernação é outro processo
<CaffeBR> greylica: Tens alguma recomendação de livro ou artigo sobre este assunto de suspensão etc?
<greylica> Infelizmente não conheço um livro específico, aprendi isso pois gostaria de saber por que algumas máquinas funcionam e outra não na hibernação e suspensão
<greylica> Foi na base de leituras diversas
<greylica> Se não tiver preconceito com leitura de artigos de Softwares proprietários, tem uma coletânea básica das funções desses estados na MSDN
<greylica> Aqui: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff564575(v=vs.85).aspx
<greylica> Independente disso, o que interessa a nós do SL, é a relação com os fabricantes e suas listas de comandos
<greylica> Ou seja, se um fabricante diz que temos que fazer um procedimento ABC para entrar em S1, a lista de comandos da BIOS e / ou UFI é o que interessa a nós para implementação
<greylica> Assim, é possível inserir as linhas apropriadas nos arquivos presentes na pasta /etc, no Grub e nas imagens de kernel
<CaffeBR> Confesso que estou animado em aprendender mais sobre SL. Até comprei o ebook kindle Linux Bible.
<greylica> -- Mas os fabricantes que poderiam ajudar, na verdade muitas vezes acham que abrir e conversar sobre esses simples comandos lhes causará problema, o que em quase 100% dos casos, é inverídico
<greylica> É uma coisa bem bacana se aprofundar sim...
<greylica> Mas o que vai mandar é o uso que se faz disso. ;)
<CaffeBR> aprender*
<CaffeBR> Bom, com relação ao controle de brilho da tela, infelizmente não há o que fazer.
<greylica> O seu hardware não tem a tecla FN  ?
<greylica> O emu aqui funciona via tecla FN
<greylica> *meu
<greylica> Enquanto isso estou detalhando o meu alicate...
<CaffeBR> Então, tenho o FN, mas precioná-lo não faz nada.
<greylica> Que chato...
<CaffeBR> Já vi no AskUbuntu que é um problema conhecido.
<greylica> Muitas vezes é o layout do teclado
<CaffeBR> Alicate?
<greylica> Ah, então não há o que ser feito
<greylica> isso
<greylica> Vou subir para o pasteall
<greylica> daqui a pouco
<greylica> Estou modelando no Blender
<greylica> Primeiro a mecânica
<CaffeBR> Blender eu conheço... É de modelogem 3D, certo?
<greylica> (As hastes e o atuador)
<greylica> Isso
<greylica> 3D
<CaffeBR> Hum...
<greylica> Estou pegando diversas referências
<CaffeBR> Depois que eu terminar de ler a Linux Bible, vou começar o estudar a linguagem VALA.
<greylica> Para que serve ?
<greylica> Acabei de ver
<greylica> é um tipo de C sharp
<CaffeBR> É uma linguagem desenvolvido pelo pessoal do GNOME.
<CaffeBR> A galera do Elementary OS usa muito ela.
<greylica> é um C sharp  de terceiro nível
<greylica> Não sabia que já havia isso
<greylica> Mas a Apple tem ido nesse caminho, pelo que andei sabendo
<greylica> Ainda estou no C++...
<greylica> :)
<CaffeBR> Quando você diz terceiro nível, refere-se a nível de qualidade?
<greylica> Pretendo permanecer...
<CaffeBR> Ou camada de software?
<greylica> Não, refiro-me a nível de abstração
<greylica> isso
<greylica> Mas o nome correto é camada de abstração
<CaffeBR> Certo
<greylica> Camada de software é uma outra referência
<greylica> Camada de software é a relação entre usuário e software, software e SO. e software com hardware
<greylica> e software com a rede (no caso de cliente e servidor)
<greylica> No caso, linguagem de máquina é sempre a primeira camada (se bem que alguns cientistas dizem que a primeira camada mesmo são as conexões do processador...)
<greylica> mas do ponto de vista de programação é isso
<greylica> primeira camada = linguagem de máquina
<greylica> segunda camada = linguagens de programação
<greylica> terceira camada = linguagens que geram códigos em outras linguagens
<greylica> quarta camada = self learning codes
<greylica> CaffeBR, http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=113475
<CaffeBR> Muito interessante, ainda mais para alguém do Direito :)
<CaffeBR> Ficou perfeito esse alicate
<greylica> Falta apenas um detalhe antes de começar a desenhar as manoplas
<greylica> obrigado
<greylica> O movimento dele já está funcional
<CaffeBR> Você é projetista?
<greylica> Não exatamente.
<greylica> Trabalho com animação gráfica
<greylica> Mas faço outras coisas
<greylica> http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=113476
<greylica> Vou acertar o último detalhe antes de iniciar a modelagem da manopla
<CaffeBR> Tem como mandar mensagem privada em IRC?
<greylica> Sim, basta clicar no nome da pessoa
<CaffeBR> Eu achava que clicar no nome da pessoa fazia apenas menção a ela, deixou a mensagem visível a todos.
<astroo-> ou /query nickquequeres
<CaffeBR> deixando*
<greylica> CaffeBR, yep, isso depende do cliente de IRC
<greylica> eu uso Xchat2
<hggdh> CaffeBR: /msg <nick> <mensagem>
<hggdh> CaffeBR: exemplo: /msg CaffeBR ola
<CaffeBR> hggdh: Obrigado
<hggdh> yw
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<greylica> Finalmente terminei a ferragem do alicate universal
<greylica> http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=113485
<CaffeBR> Boa tarde, galera!
<greylica> Acho que nem deu tempo de dar boa tarde...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CaffeBR> Boa noite, pessoal.
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-05
<Valeyard> }.C/%ÒЧ-ˆáÒHæ7zhÖÏ㭎ï½`hëzè¢å„Dˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€ˆˆ€¬®/ôVP?ú+c¿ýëŸÖ>ZQǣ•""èf""LZç4HmAm
<Valeyard> D®=:=À­1-–nŠ/š,Û[K…¼›âWb~Œšxçc%©˜Û-"f
<Valeyard> ݓ^CÎãæ'ÇEgÑòf‡ËY›f|m>““ŠËY›©N×M%GVsb2
<Valeyard> å±X[Xڽ“©ØdŒ&Jí{£4h8t
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-06
<wellingtonr> #prometheus
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-08
<mmarconm> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-09
<augusto> Olá, minha primeira vez aqui
<leo80> boa tarde para todo mundo queria saber se voces preferem xchat o hexchat?
<hggdh> leo80: acho que o xchat não é mais desenvolvido
<leo80> hggdh, porque avevo instalado xchat e hexchat e volevo sapere qual dos dois era melhor
<leo80> hggdh, mesmo asim usero so hexchat que e mais atual por aquilo que vi
<leo80> hggdh, obrigado por responder a minha duvida
<hggdh> leo80: creio que sim. Mas eu uso weechat (não gráfico)
<leo80> hggdh, nao conhecia weechat mais procurei e vi como e e parece muito bom
<hggdh> eu gosto :-)
<aedigital> xchat nao esta funcionando mais
<aedigital> agora eh xchat-gnome
<aedigital> mas ficou meio zoado
<leo80> aedigital, que voce usa ? hexchat?
<aedigital> xchat-gnome
<aedigital> to usando este
<leo80> eu tambem estavo usando esse so que o meu amigo falou que nao usao mais e que e melhor usar hexchat
<leo80> e agora estou usando hexchat e queria saber se tinha muita diferenca entre esses programas
<aedigital> eu nao vejo muita diferenca
<aedigital> mas so uso o programa para o basico
<leo80> eu gostavo muito de xchat so que to curioso de ver come e hexchat e nao vejo muita diferenza
<aedigital> ok
<aedigital> deixa eu voltar para meu trabalho
<aedigital> boa sorte
<leo80> aedigital, obrigado por os conselhos
#ubuntu-br 2018-03-10
<leo80> boa tarde para todo mundo
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-06
<hggdh> \/
<hggdh> /
<aedigital> O_o
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-08
<philip_> GoodNight
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> hello
<philip_> Boa noite
<philip_> community.linuxmint.com
#ubuntu-br 2019-03-09
<Brainium> Que coisa em hein. Não posso nem usar o IRC no celular que a Freenode acha que eu estou floodando o servidor deles
<Brainium> sse continuar assim vou procurar um staff para ver como pode ser feito
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-02
<serph0ne> aeww
<serph0ne> alguem on pode me ajudar com isso aqui ?
<serph0ne> checking OpenSSL header version... 1010101f (OpenSSL 1.1.1a  20 Nov 2018)
<serph0ne> checking OpenSSL library version... configure: error: OpenSSL >= 1.1.0 is not yet supported (have "1010101f (OpenSSL 1.1.1a  20 Nov 2018)")
<serph0ne> to tentando instalar um openssh 7.6 mas nao ta dando certo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> le o privado
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-03
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-04
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-05
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-06
<Gs72> time ubuntu
<Gs72> time ubuntu fwts
<Gs72> a) zero fir location && image meme cit
<Gs72> b) mic S.O usr control data /lib/firmware/.dr (fir+mod) linc
<Gs72> c) network data /lib/firmware/.dr (fir+mod) linc
<Gs72> d) only root owner read-only permissiv (a loc known)
<Gs72> anycast
<Gs72> openbsd bootloader
<Gs72> bas
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai aee :) , como vai vc ?
<mirqui> e au hgggh :) , como vai vc ?
<aedigital> mirqui:  opa
<aedigital> na correria
<aedigital> cada vez maior diga se de passagem
<mirqui> ahaha normal :)
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> ou quase normal
<aedigital> rs, porque nos ultimos tempos esta cada vez pior no trabalho
<mirqui> normal cara , teoria do karate
<aedigital> kkkkkkkk
<mirqui> melhor o karate emprego do que não te :)
<aedigital> eh, em principio eh isto ae
<aedigital> rs
<aedigital> como nao somos marajas que nem muitas pessoas do judiciario/legislativo/executivo
<aedigital> eh isto ae
<mirqui> tú está aonde , ( regiao do pais ) ?
<aedigital> sao paulo - SP
<mirqui> baa ,. como as chuvas estão te tratando ?
<aedigital> aqui ateh que nao ha problemas
<aedigital> mas eu moro em um local
<mirqui> aqui no sul , uma seca braba
<aedigital> que neste ponto nao tem problemas mesmo
<mirqui> sim
<aedigital> pois eh
<mirqui> aqui os produtores amargam um preju
<mirqui> quando não tinha que chover choveu
<aedigital> sei como eh
<mirqui> quando precisava de chuva não choveu
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> meu pai ja foi agricultor
<mirqui> meu amigo são pedro está de mal com o brasil ahaha
<aedigital> rs
<mirqui> vamos ver o inverno
<mirqui> eu ví um post que na antartida estava 20 graus positivos
<mirqui> é o fim dos tempos
<mirqui> onde sempre fez -50
<aedigital> embassdo
<mirqui> sempre pensei que estavam dourando a pilula do aquecimento global
<mirqui> mas pelo visto é bem verdade
<aedigital> sim
<aedigital> eh algo logico na minha opiniao
<aedigital> se vc agride a natureza algo vai acontecer
<mirqui> e a natureza não precisa do homem para se recompor
<mirqui> o homem sim ,
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> pelo menos por enquanto precisamos dela
<mirqui> é o seginte
<aedigital> e nos proximos 50 anos ainda deveremos estar precisando dela
<mirqui> se tiver ua nova estinção
<mirqui> humanos e animais se fufu
<mirqui> ela se recompõe com o passar dos milênios
<mirqui> nos não temos este tempo nem condições
<aedigital> entao
<aedigital> ateh certo ponto isto tb eh discutivel
<aedigital> por exemplo marte ha bilhoes de anos talvez
<aedigital> tenha tido um ambiente parecido com o nosso
<aedigital> mas devido a varios acontecimentos
<mirqui> ahaha não sei , meu tempo de vida é de um humano
<aedigital> o ambiente nao conseguiu se recompor
<mirqui> dificil chegar aos 130n anos de vida
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> marte não tem atmosfera
<aedigital> a pessoa mais velha (japones) atualmente tem se nao me engano 127 anos
<aedigital> algo assim
<aedigital> mirqui:  nao tem atualmente
<mirqui> o co3 é benéfico as plantas
<mirqui> a terra espurga o que está atrapalhando
<mirqui> ou seja nossotros
<mirqui> e se regenera em algum milhoes de anos
<mirqui> e como disse quem se fufu , olha nois aqui ahaha
<mirqui> co2*
<aedigital> bem o assunto renderia horas numa mesa de bar com umas cerva gelada
<aedigital> rs
<mirqui> ahaha uns petiscos tbm ia bem
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> fone
<mirqui> ok , vai lá
<Josar> olá pessoal bom dia. Aqui é o canal ubuntu br neh? tava conversando com um cara no grupo de telegram do endless os e ele disse que o pessoal aqui é da area de Ti e pode me ajudar com um problema num pendrive. não muito de irc não sei se estou no lugar certo. poderia ajudar?
<aedigital> nao eh o lugar certo, mas ....
<aedigital> josar qual o problema?
<Josar> Basicamente eu instalei a ISO do Endless os no pendrive usando o gnome disk e agora ele ta reconhecendo o pendrive como somente leitura ai não consigo formatar o pendrive para ele ficar utilizável de novo.
<aedigital> resumindo o problema eh formatar o pendrive
<Josar> Exato
<aedigital> esta tentando formatar no windows ou no linux?
<Josar> no linux. Estou utilizando o kubuntu nesse momento. Já tentei com gnome disk e gparted.
<aedigital> inicia o gparted atraves de um terminal com o comando sudo gparted
<Josar> Já tentei fazer uns esquemas de desmontar e desplugar o pendrive q achei na net, mas também não deu certo
<aedigital> apaga todas as particoes do pendrive que aparecerem e recria
<aedigital> se isto nao resolver nao tenho outra ideia
<Josar> apareceu essa mensagem assim que iniciei o gparted Não posso abrir /dev/sdb para leitura-gravação (Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura). /dev/sdb foi aberto somente-leitura.
<aedigital> usa um live-cd de uma distribuicao linux e tenta formatar com ela
<Josar> pior que eu não tenho nem uma iso pra fazer isso
<Josar> vou ter que baixar um pode ser qualquer uma?
<aedigital> ae depende dos seus conhecimentos de comandos no linux
<aedigital> mas acredito ser melhor vc usar uma distribuicao ubuntu mesmo
<aedigital> que devera ser mais simples de usar
<Josar> blz
<Josar> vou baixar o lubuntu que a iso é menor
<aedigital> k
<mirqui> opa , voltei :)
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> uma pessoa me perguntou desse mesmo erro
<mirqui> no telegram
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> que o pen drive só estava habilitado para leitura
<mirqui> eu disse para usar o gparted
<mirqui> e desplugar o pen drive
<mirqui> no gparted
<mirqui> mas a pessoa não conseguiu
<aedigital> eu geralmente quando quero fazer formatacao de um dispositivo
<mirqui> eu falei sobre o irc do ubuntu -br e debian br que vcs eram da área de ti
<aedigital> uso uma versao do xubuntu instalado em um pendrive
<mirqui> agora estou usando win 7
<mirqui> mas vou fazer dualboot
<aedigital> anram
<mirqui> ubuntu 18.04 win 7
<mirqui> preciso do win para acessar cameras intelbras
<Josar> sera que foi vc que me disse?
<aedigital> pelo jeito
<aedigital> rs
<Josar> o cara que me me disse tambem falor do grupo ubuntu e debian br hehehe muita coincidencia
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> aaha ou fui eu ou foi muita coincidência :)
<mirqui> mas a pessoa me disse que não tinha irc
<mirqui> vc baixou um irc ?
<Josar> sim eu baixei. vc é o ricky moura do grupo endless os?
<mirqui> sim :)
<aedigital> rs
<Josar> kkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> mirqui = ricky moura :)
<Josar> ata faz sentid
<mirqui> mas e ai , deu crepe ainda a tua mídia ?
<mirqui> eu ví , não sei se foi no viva o linux
<Josar> nada. tou baixando aqui uma iso pra tentar via live que nem o aedigital recomendou.
<mirqui> um jeito de formatar o pendrive pelo terminal
<mirqui> vira e volta tbm meu pendrive acusa só para leitura
<mirqui> ai formato via terminal
<mirqui> depois uso o gparted e funciona
<Josar> como q faz esse procedimento?
<mirqui> espera
<mirqui> olha esta pag do google
<mirqui> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=formatar+o+pendrive+via+terminal+linux
<Josar> vou ver
<mirqui> esta pag
<mirqui> https://www.blogopcaolinux.com.br/2016/08/como-formatar-um-pen-drive-pelo-terminal-linux.html
<mirqui> vou almoçar , outra hora falamos :)
<Josar> nãp deu certo ja no primeiro comando e diz a mesma coisa que ta pra somente leitura
<aedigital> me cola no pvt a saida do comando df -T
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-07
<Gt48> blz xurupitas
<astroo-> ola...
<Gt48> cade o suporte abloqueio de sensores do netguard, estamos aguardando um fork
<astroo-> da 1 bom tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Gt48> apps | sensors
<Gt48> entao
<Gt48> o café deu tilt no time netguard
<Gt48> youth moba foca
<Gt48> lol
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Josar>  /msg NickServ identify <@atomo>.
<Josar>  /msg NickServ josar <@atomo>.
<Josar>  /msg josar identify <@atomo>.
<Josar>  /msg josar identify @atomo
<Josar>  /msg NickServ identify @atomo
<Josar>  /msg NickServ identify <@atomo>
<hggdh> Josar: sem o espaço no início da linha; é, também, uma boa ideia trocar a senha
#ubuntu-br 2020-03-08
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
